# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  ~ Vex Kitten's Dream Journal ~

## Vex Kitten

*...new year, new dream journal.

This year I intend:

-to become more proficient at WILDing
-to have better control and clarity in LDs
-to have longer more meaningful LDs
-to find my dream guide 
-to reality check regularly

((I'm sure there are others but for now that's all that comes to mind))


In this journal:

red = lucid dreams
black = regular dreams
blue = dream signs
violet = verging lucidity*


_____________________________________________
_____________________________________________

2005/06 Journal Stats:

*Sunday Dec 31st 2006*

850 dreams were recorded

Of that 850:

53 were Lucid Dreams.
25 LDs were DILDs.
28 LDs were WILDs.

Approximately 16&#37; of my all my dreams were Lucid.

Completed 6 Lucid Tasks:

April 06 - Travel back in time
June 06 - Catepillar to butterfly
Aug 06 - Jump off cliff
Oct 06 - Paint Dream Scene
Nov 06 - Ask DC, "Am I Dreaming"
Dec 06 - Read DC mind

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Monday Jan 1st*


*1- New Year&#39;s Eve Mob*

At home contemplating where to go for New Year&#39;s Eve. Looked out the front door and saw that most of the houses in the neighborhood were having parties. 
A large group of people approached. They stopped on the  front lawn of the house across the street. Most held huge signs that had HAPPY NEW YEAR or similar sentiments on them. I came back inside and got ready. Every little while I&#39;d look outside to see the New Years Eve mob still waiting for midnight to come.
Just before midnight I went outside to see what the mob was going to do at the crack of the new year. To my disappointment they&#39;d moved to the house on the corner and were facing away from me. I looked up at the few stars that peeked out from between scattered clouds and waited for midnight to arrive. It never came. 



*2- Prison Break*

Was in a prison. Think I was a guy. A group of us were herded off to court. We got there and were let loose to use the washroom. As we stood in line waiting for an available stall we chatted quietly amongst ourselves about escape. 
Give It Away by the Red Hot Chili Peppers came on over the court speakers and we all danced and sang. At this point I caught a glimpse of myself in a mirror. I was me, female, dressed all in black with sunglasses on. I wondered what the hell I was doing in the men&#39;s bathroom. 
Lost focus when the other inmates, still singing and dancing, eased out of the bathroom and made a break for it. They turned right and hauled ass from the courthouse. 
I waited for the song to be over then casually walked out of the bathroom and turned left. I strolled my way to freedom as the other inmates were rounded up and tossed in jail again.
Came to a steep hill beside the road. I climbed it and atop the hill, nicely hidden by some thick flowering shrubs (lilacs I think), was a squat green brick house. I made my way to it, knowing that if I made it to that house I&#39;d be free. Don&#39;t remember getting inside



*3- New Years Eve in the Bathroom/Hickory Faces*

Was New Years eve. Had no where special to go so I ran a hot bath. I soaked in it for a long time as I wondered where my life went. I nodded off a few times only to wake up with a jolt. The last time I fell asleep I woke up again underwater, only my nose was poking up out of it. Got out of the bath before I ended up drowning myself.
As I dried off I looked at myself in the mirror. Laughed at how wild my hair was and then noticed how mishapen my teeth were. I had two huge buck-teeth and the teeth on either side of those were really small and wide, sort of reminded me of baby teeth. My bottom teeth were jagged and severely chipped. I&#39;d never noticed how horrid my smile was before and I vowed to not smile again.
A glimmer of orange outside the window caught my eye. The branch of the hickory nut tree just out back of my house was underlit by a warm orange color. It was then that I noticed that the branch had little faces all over it, or masks with swirling designs on them. I&#39;d never noticed them before and reasoned that the orange glow was what brought them out.
Put a towel around myself and was going to investigate the hickory faces but never got to because D was outside. He&#39;d lit a fire under the hickory tree. He explained why he&#39;d made the fire but I can&#39;t remember his reason now.



*4- The Dance & Blue Berries*

At a dance held in what I think was a museum. Lots of artifacts along the edges of the walls. 
A lot of people danced. I was hungry. Someone was passing out blueberry desert so I tried some of that. It tasted divine and I ate a lot of it. 
Suddenly someone on the dancefloor started throwing up. Their puke was black and chunky. At the sight of this my stomach growled angrily. I put my hand over my mouth and ran for the bathroom. I&#39;d just got to a stall, opened it and I threw up on the floor just in front of the toilet. It was black and chunky too. I felt another wave of nausea grip me and I stepped closer to the toilet. I managed to throw up inside the bowl this time, but as I positioned myself closer to the toilet I slipped in my previous puke. I noticed then that it wasn&#39;t black after all but really dark blue and clotted with chunks of partially digested blueberries.
A blond woman came in and we casually chatted about dancing as I tried to clean up the mess I made. We talked about how dancers at a certain school weren&#39;t taught to &#39;project&#39; towards the crowd. 



*5- Meat Shopping/Super Heros*

Me and my mother were at a meat shop. She ordered hamburger and then went back outside. I was left to pay for her order, which pissed me off. The guy at the counter messed up the cost of the meat. According to him it was going to cost me 1500 dollars to purchase the order. He apologised, opened the cash register to fix his mistakes.
While he did this I fumbled with the Halls cough candies I had in my pocket. I decided to buy some  more and put a new pack on the counter just as the guy fixed the total of the meat purchase. He saw the pack of Halls on the counter and a look of defeat came into his eyes. I realized he&#39;d have to adjust the reciept again to add the Halls so I told him I&#39;d pay for them seperately. Put a toonie up on the counter and told him to keep the change. 
Paid for the meat with my bank card and looked at the wall behind the cashier. There was a rough picture of Cyclops (xmen) painted there. To the left there was a huge mural of Wolverine, and to the right were Spiderman, Superman and other super heros plastered on the walls. 
Me and the cashier started chatting about the various super heros, which we liked and didn&#39;t like. When finally I was ready to leave I picked up my order, one box, and found it was too heavy to carry. I kept dropping it on the floor. I opened it to see what was inside and there was only a single thin layer of hamburger in the bottom of it. Couldn&#39;t figure out why it was so damned heavy. Looked outside and my mother was in her van impatiently waiting for me. I kept trying to carry the box out to the van but it felt as if I were carrying an armful of cinder blocks.



*6- Indian Play/Church/Bad Kids*

Was at the Woodland Cultural Center (north american native museum) to watch the play The Peacemaker. (acutally watched this irl a couple of days before xmas) The play progressed as normal in the Cultural Center. 
At some point the C.Center changed into a church. A bunch of us were packed into the pews. Two bratty girls were running and giggling through the church. I recognised them and rounded them up and made them sit at the end of the pew with me as I tried to watch the play. The one girl, S, kept standing up and talking loudly at important parts of the play. The other girl, K, tried to squirm off the seat every few seconds. I repeatedly whisper-yelled at S to sit her but down and shut up but she wouldn&#39;t. I grabbed hold of her eventually and sat her on my lap and told her to stay quiet. The woman ahead of us turned around and scolded S too then thanked me for calming her down. 
K, however, sneaked off. Me and S went outside to find her. IT was dark, K was on a lower branch of a tree that was illuminated by vehicle headlights. I snatched her down and we went back inside to watch the play but it was at intermission.
I sat with both girls on my lap, holding them tightly as I listened to the intermission music. It was Unforgiven II by Metallica. I hummed along with it and suddenly frantically thought, "I think I slept in&#33;"
Woke up immediately after that to find that I did sleep in by an hour. Unforgiven II was playing on the radio.


~EDIT~ just jotting down a couple more dreams I remembered.


*7- Pet Blackwidow*

A boy of about 13 had a black widow in a jar showing it off in my house. Something happened and the jar ended up smashed on the floor. The black widow skittered across my dining room floor. 
I tried to get someone to round it up, didn&#39;t want a black widow hiding out in my house, but no one seemed to care that the spider was loose. It headed for the heating vent, I scrambled for a shoe and dashed back to the spider. Just before it made it to the vent I squashed it. It left a huge reddish black splatter on my floor.



*8- The Grey St Apt*

Looked for my sister MJ&#39;s new apt. When I finally found it we spent some time gabbing. Felt the urge to leave, didn&#39;t feel comfortable in her apt. I asked to use the phone to call a cab. MJ wouldn&#39;t let me. Told me to use a payphone down the street. 
Argued a bit and I ended up leaving. The area looked familiar but the street signs were messed up. The intersection was Grey and Dalhousie street... impossible. I knew those two streets couldn&#39;t intersect. Stared at the sign for a while as I tried to get my bearings to walk home.

----------


## ezekiel7

frickin Spiders&#33;&#33;&#33; AHHH... Hmmm... My dream this morning i&#39;ll write here cause I don&#39;t remember too much

It was something like my birthday. My brother and J(a friend) were there. We were going to go to a movie but decided we were going to go to a party first(the party had 2 girls that I like at it), so I was ready(and excited) to go. And then they decide we arn&#39;t going to go at all, so i&#39;m pissed. Because of me being upset I threw a temper tantrum and my dad got upset at me. Later we went outside to get in a car, the car had my friends in it. So we we&#39;re getting in the car and I was little behind everyone and I was thinking... wait I can&#39;t go to a movie, I need to go back to my sisters&#33; So then I woke up&#33; (really weak I know..)

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tuesday Jan 2nd*

Zeek, Hi. Weak? Never. All dreams are interesting in my opinion. 
Sibling dreams...I don&#39;t like dreaming of my sibs. I have 4 sisters and a brother who occasionally invade my dreams and ruin them. They also invade my real life and usually ruin that too.   ::?:  
But anyway, nice to hear from ya and made me smile to see you were the first to respond in this new DJ.  I needed a hit of adorable this morning.  ::content::  



***overslept by a couple of hours today. Have to work on getting my sleep routine back on track.


*1- Alien, Bounty hunter/ Attack*

Started out watching this dream. A young, dark haired woman fixed herself up in front of a mirror. Could hear her thoughts. She hated her eyes and switched them back to what they were supposed to look l ike. Close up of her eyes showed the pupil was shaped sort of like a keyhole.. and I could see into that blackness, there was a faint holographic type, big eyed, space alien head reflected within. It was only visible at certain angles. 
A knock came at the door. The house reminded me of the house I lived in in NF. The girl switched her eyes back to normal. She knew instantly that it was an alien bounty hunter. The hunter banged on the door, sounding uncertain he called in, "Anyone home, I have a delivery. It&#39;s Jim." 
The girl sneaked down into the basement and hid under a pair of furnaces, made herself invisible. At this point in the dream I became the girl and watched from under the furnaces as work booted feet walked around the basement.
There suddenly was a woman&#39;s bare feet. She was made to lay on the floor. She was blond, very pretty and very naked. Two guys approached her, one very old and one younger, in his 30&#39;s. They tried to have sex with the girl but it hurt and she wriggled away. The younger guy called the other father as they moved in and forced themselves upon her. 
I crawled out from under the furnaces, approached the men, grabbed both by the collars of their shirts, lifted them from the floor and swung them around to slam them into the wall. Could hear some bones breaking as they hit. I did that a few more times till the guys were dead. 
Me and the blond girl stood over the crumpled bodies and tried to figure out what to do with them.



*2- Hawk & Wood Pecker*

Summer. The trees in my back yard were bare but all the other trees were green. Up in one of the trees I spotted a bird of prey. Think it was some sort of hawk. I took pictures of it as it swooped down toward the ground and back up into another tree. It kept doing this and I got some really great photos of the bird in flight and with it&#39;s wings spread wide out just before it touched down onto branches. 
I did so something and ended up scaring the bird away. But in the right corner of my yead I noticed a red headed wood pecker. The feathers on top of it&#39;s head rose up and splayed out like scarlet fountain. I tried to take phots of that bird but it was too quick to get a good focus on.



*3- Grams/TH/Fire*

At my grandmother&#39;s house, my cousin called and invited me out for ice cream. I hadn&#39;t heard from her for over a year and she calls out of the blue. I then remembered that the night before I&#39;d dreamed TH had called me and invited me out for coffee. Also recalled another dream about my other cousin&#39;s ex gf. I hadn&#39;t seen her for years, dreamed of her out of the blue and that same night ran into her at a play. Started wondering if I was beginning to get precognative dreams.
Readied for TH to pick me up. My other cousin LG was there and I knew she&#39;d want to come. I didn&#39;t want her to though. She yaps too much. 
The kitchen stove (for some odd reason) was by the front door in the living room. I turned off the burners and continued getting ready. I noticed the smell of something burning. Went back into the living room and saw that I&#39;d actually turned the burners on instead of shutting them off. I&#39;d set fire to cardboard boxes. Pulled them from the oven and stomped them out. My day was ruined. I decided to stay home and clean up the mess I&#39;d made.



*4- Flood & High House*

A flood came in. Me and others climbed up posts to a house that was perched atop of them. Up inside I felt uncomfortable. The house swayed in the growing winds. I climbed back down and decided to face the flood instead of sit like an idiot and wait for the house to topple from the stilts it was on.
There was much more to this.. involved a magician and something to do with the water but I can&#39;t remember exactly what happened.



edit=spelling

----------


## Placebo

You know, you&#39;re so inspiring I&#39;m going to try a polyphasic routine with a 3 hour core. Just so I can get back to some decent dreamin&#39;.
Here&#39;s to 2007 *clink*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Two Placebo sightings in one day. Can only mean luck.   ::wink::  

Good luck going polyphasic again. I&#39;m still seriously considering giving that a try. I messed up my sleep schedule something awful over the past few weeks due to Christmas and illness. I woke up 3 hours late today. I&#39;ve got to whip my ass back into shape too in regards to sleep. Hmm. Maybe I should try polyphasic sleep while I&#39;ve got to adjust my shedule again?

Thanks for visiting. You&#39;re always welcome here. 
Glad I could be an inspiration (if you were serious). 
To 2007 *clink*


*Wednesday Jan 3rd*  

***sick & couldn&#39;t drop off to sleep like usual, the result, slept in by about 3 hours.


*1- Joker New Year*

I can&#39;t remember what this dream was about. I recalled it during one of the many times I woke up last night, wrote down &#39;Joker New Year&#39; in my bedside dream journal. Can&#39;t, for the life of me, recall the dream now. (IMG:style_emoticons/default/cry.gif) 



*2- Baby Owl/Duck/Seal & Snow Cavern*

Walked past a house that had a huge hollowed tree behind it. There were two great horned owls and downy white owl chicks atop the roof of the house. They made odd chirping noises trying to lure the last chick out of the hole in the tree. 
I went around back of the house and was going to climb up and owlet-nap the baby bird but it leapt out of the tree and landed in the shallow water of a pond nearby. 
I waded after it as it flopped in the water. One of it&#39;s parents came and tried to rescue it. I stepped on the parent to prevent it from retrieving it&#39;s baby.
Scooped up the chick and dashed off with it. When a good distance away from the owls I looked down at the baby bird. It had turned into an incredibly fluffy white duckling. I had the feeling it considered me it&#39;s parent now so I put in on the grass and walked. The duckling followed.
Somewhere along the line the duckling turned into a tiny furry white baby seal. It was small enough to fit in the palm of my hand. We headed toward a hills of snow. I put the seal on the heaps of snow and it dug into it and scurried through tiny snow passages. 
A man with glasses and a woman were there suddenly. They were in the hills, inspecting caverns carved into the hardened snow and ice. Felt they were going to steal my seal so I walked back behind the hills and pushed forward on the snow. It shifted forward and avalanched down on the people. I came back around searched for my pet. 



*2- Hill City & the Friendly Boy*

In a city that was built into the side of a very steep hill. I looked out at the ocean and felt incredibly at ease. Hundreds of others lined the beaches and even laid in the grass of the hill that lead up to the city. I looked for a place to lay down too but it was really crowded.
A boy came along and together we went into the city. He was really friendly, even seemed familiar. The city was incredibly clean and quiet. The boy and I roamed the streets and allies looking for something to do. We didn&#39;t say much of anything to each other, simply delighted in each others company.
At some point I confessed to the boy that I hated talking and carrying on conversations. When Im around others I feel obliged to speak to them because that&#39;s what&#39;s expected of me. The boy told me he knew the feeling and told me I didn&#39;t have to talk to him if I didn&#39;t want to, that he was happy just to have me to himself.
We continued happily on without the burden of words on our backs. Eventually we came to a set of wooden stairs that lead down a hill. Half way down the steep hill trees nudged up against the railings. The leaves on these trees were brilliant red or orange and were gently drifting down onto the stairs from the branches. The lower stairs were carpeted in leaves. Me and the boy started down. Quarter of the way down I wanted to get my camera and take a pic of him standing down in the leaves while I stood at the top of the stairs and angled the camera down toward him. Couldn&#39;t find my camera.



*3- The Meeting Room/Graph PIcture*

Was in a huge room that sort of looked like a board room. It eventually changed and ended up looking like a shabby classroom that had long tables instead of desks. 
The only other person in the room with spiked hair and wearing glasses. Cant&#39; remember if he said anything to me but I didn&#39;t want to talk to him so I moved to the table farthest from him. I grabbed one of the many news papers scattered about the tables and tried to read them. For the most part nothing interested me. I pulled out a section of the newspaper that was nothing but Christmas carols. 
Other people came into the room. They looked to be native... or maybe hispanic. Not sure. They were mostly females. They sat down and started reading the Christmas carols too. This bothered me, the fact that we HAD to read the carols because they were the only thing in the room to read. 
I flipped through my papers again and found a center fold graph. The results charted onto the graph formed a picture of something (can&#39;t remember what now) but it meant something important to me. Spent my time inspecting this odd graph.



*4- Brother Proposes*

At D&#39;s mother&#39;s with a bunch of others. They were eating what looked like happy meals. I didn&#39;t eat. I hate fast food and I have a special place in my heart set aside specifically for loathing McDonalds. I watched, disgusted as the others ravenously devoured their grease burgers.
My brother eventually stood up and moved to his girlfriend. She&#39;d only eaten a few fries. HE got down on one knee and gallantly offered her is hamburger. She took it, ripped the wrapper off and immediately took a huge bite. 
My brother grabbed her wrists and pulled on them to yank the burger out of her face. He then explained that he&#39;d placed an engagement ring in the burger...
His girlfriend ripped the burger open and looked. No ring. She&#39;d eaten it. She and my brother went into the bathroom and we could hear him cheerleading as she tried to make herself throw the ring back up again. 



*5- Spinning/Energy Surfing*

Can&#39;t remember how this one started out but me and some other girl were talking about dreaming. Some guy comes out of no where and explained to us how to go into a dream and make use of it&#39;s energy to empower ourselves.
ME and the girl were suddenly in a dream together. We floated in a vast expanse of blackness. The guy explained that if we spun fast enough we could create worlds. The girl started spinning, so fast that she only became a blur. She created a tornado like force that stretched far down below her. At the end of the energy tornado the earth took shape. I tried the spinning but wasn&#39;t really into it so I quit.
The guy then told us that jagged waves of energy continually undulate through all creation. The waves are invisible but can be sensed and eventually seen without actually seeing them. And greatest of all these waves can be ridden to undreamed of places.
Energy wave riding interested me greatly. The man showed me how to sense the waves. I eventually could feel them lapping against and then through me. The man rose, spinning, into the air and came back down to land on one of the waves. Though I couldn&#39;t see the wave it looked as if he were surfing straight down a steep slope. 
I tried this too and couldn&#39;t get it right at first. When I did correctly connect with a wave I instantly slid downward. Only then could I &#39;see&#39; the energy waves. They were nothing more than subtle shimmers in the blackness that jabbed sharply up and down into eternity. I rode up and down the waves, going faster with each surf downward. It was amazing, better than flying. Was tempted to see where the waves would take me but didn&#39;t want to leave the spinning girl behind.
At some point me and the girl were wakened and standing in a fenced yard. The guy told us to practice what we learned and we&#39;d only get better at it. He left.
I suddenly became suspicious, wondered why he even bothered to share such information with us. The other girl didn&#39;t really care. She started spinning again in the grass. I moved to the fence and still feeling super charged with energy, I ran, jumped onto the fence and dashed horizontally over the chain links. I leapt off the fence and looked up at the thin cloud cover. I spun, slowly at first, as i watched the clouds. When nothing happened I spun faster. The clouds above me started swirling as if a tornado were forming right above me. 
At some point I realized that I wasn&#39;t spinning at all but that existence was spinning around me. I&#39;d made the world spin backward&#33; It was then that I began to suspect that I was dreaming but it never really clicked in.  Oh, at some point in this dream I wondered if the guy had taught us how to harness the energy as a means of making us create even more potent energy for him to leech off of. The thought just popped into my head from out of nowhere.


edit - spelling

----------


## Placebo

Of course I was serious... lol. You&#39;ve had a longer &#39;season&#39; of lucid dreams than I ever did. Most people have long cycles of &#39;dry seasons&#39; etc, and I wasn&#39;t an exception.

I suggest you keep on with the LDing, and leave the polyphasic sleep to people who don&#39;t dream such great dreams as you  :wink2:

----------


## NeAvO

Hey Vex thought I&#39;d come in and post in your new Dream Journal to wish you luck with those lucids for 2007  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Okay... I&#39;ll stay away from the polyphasic thing. I still think I&#39;m too lazy to actually pull off that sleep schedule anyway.  My own sleep schedule is still messed up. Woke up 1 and 1/2 hours late today. Feel as if I&#39;m hung over.    ::|:  


Thanks NeAvO.
I&#39;ll take all the luck anyone will offer me in regards to LDs.
Thanks for dropping by and best of luck to you too. 
 ::content::  



*Thursday Jan 4th*


*1- Body Piercings*

Had, at some point, gotten 3 new body piercings. One was just above my lip. The other two were on my legs. One on each mid shin. These ones were huge hoops. 
As I tried to rotate the left shin piercing the ring connector snapped off and the hoop spread out. I ripped the room apart looking for the little ball that connected both ends together but couldn&#39;t find it. 



*2- Raptors in School*

I was responsible for 4 kids, two were teenagers, two were slightly younger. We were touring a new school for them to attend. Everytime I passed by a door I locked it. If I saw an open window somewhere I shut it. 
We were in a classroom that had huge glass doors leading to the outside. I walked over and locked the glass doors despite the protests of the old lady who was teaching the class. 
I turned back to the kids i was watching just in time to see them slip out of the room. I chased them, somehow they all ended up in narrow clear tube full of water. They inched up to the top and to escape.
Little raptor dinosaurs were everywhere. I watched one rip apart a teacher that looked like Brad Pitt. I managed to get the point across to the kids that they were in danger if they went up to the next level.  They came back down the tube. I was high up a flagpole and trapped there by a few raptors who were pushing at the pole and jumping up trying to bite me.



*3- Stone Maze/Video Game*

Wandered through a dank maze. It&#39;s walls, floors and ceilings were made of thick rock, reminded me of old castle passage ways.
Finally found a place that looked familiar. I was sure it was the start of the maze. I rounded the corner to see that, yes, it was the entrance but it was also filled with a bunch of military type guys with their weapons trained on me. 
I backed back around the corner. Don&#39;t know where I got a machine gun from, but I decided to make a charge for the entrance/exit. I ran out into the open shooting at anything that moved. Noticed a little icon up in the right of my vision. It was a gun and under it were numbers telling me how many rounds of ammo I had left. When I ran low on ammo I retreated and switched my weapon to a flame thrower. The little icon in the corner switched to a flame thrower too.
Charged out and burned everything in my path. During my blind rampage I nearly slipped on a small metal ball about the size of an apple. I quickly picked it up. It absorbed into the palm of my hand and up in the other corner of my vision an invincibility bar appeared. Realizing I was unkillable I ran straight into the midst of the military guys and continuallly burned one after another. Their numbers seemed endless.



*4- Teaching Long Division*

Was sitting in a classroom that had couches and coffee tables instead of desks. A guy in his 20&#39;s kept complaining that he didn&#39;t know how to do long division. I went over, sat beside him and started explaining how to work his way through the questions. He had 50 questions to finish before he could leave the class.
The guy turned into a 5 or 6 year old bald kid. He crawled up on the couch behind me and started pinching me as I tried to tutor him. 
I turned, grabbed his cheek in my fingers and pinched him, a good hard pinch with my nails. He nearly started crying. I told him that every time he pinched me I&#39;d pinch him back. He pinched me again so I pinched him back harder. He cried and told the teacher what I&#39;d done. He didn&#39;t say anything to either of us. We continued on, me trying to teach while this ingrateful little brat kept pinching me.



*5- Jogging/Alex Baldwin/Sher*

Jogged through a huge grassy field. Got to the edge of the property to see a path had been worn into it. I started jogging on the path instead of through the grass. 
A guy trotted up beside me. He reminded me of Alex Baldwin. He talked continually as we jogged. I didn&#39;t want to talk or even be near anyone. Just wanted to jog in peace and quiet. 
Alex eventually turned into a girl I used to go to school with named Sher. She grabbed hold of my arm an jerked me to a halt. Said she&#39;d lost her phone. We looked over towards the road and across it, on the corner near a park that looked like Chiefswood, were her bads and belongins. We dashed over and rummaged through her things looking for her cell phone.
It began ringing. Sher reached behind her and out of her back pocket pulled the phone. I was going to bitch her out for interupting my jogging session but she started arguing with someone on the phone. It was a 12 year old boy that she had made a date with. He&#39;d managed to trick her into thinking he was older. I forgot about everything else and listened to this odd conversation.



*6- The Cleaning out Party*

Pulled into my grandmother&#39;s house. There were kids, cars and pets all over the lawn. I wondered what the hell was going on. 
Got out of the truck and went into the house. It was full of people rummaging through stuff. They were going through everything and throwing out the useless stuff. This bothered me a lot, how could they possibly know what was useless or not?
Went into the kitchen and there was cake on the table. I scooped up and was going to eat some but I heard people in my room. I rushed over and saw my mother and someone else digging through my stuff and tossing it into a trash can. I turned away in disbelief. When I turned to the room again it had turned into a closet that was overflowing with papers, books and other assorted junk. I began digging through the stuff. MOst of it was mine, old sketches, poems and diaries I&#39;d made when I was a kid. I wanted to look through them all but instead I started packing them into a garbage bag. I was going to remove and hide all my stuff before anyone else started digging through it and throwing it out on me.



*7- Lost Baseball*

Watched a baseball game. It was really boring so I strolled around the general area looking for things to take photos of. 
Heard a massive crack echo through the air. Someone had knocked the ball out of the park. Everyone charged to find it. We spent quite a while looking for it. Seemed the thing had disappeared. 
A woman in a rickety little red car was trying to leave but her car wouldn&#39;t start. Someone popped the hood and checked out the situation under it. A few seconds later he pulled a baseball out of the innards of the car. Everyone cheered over the found baseball and went back to the game, leaving the woman still stranded in her car.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *3- Stone Maze/Video Game*
> Charged out and burned everything in my path. During my blind rampage I nearly slipped on a small metal ball about the size of an apple. I quickly picked it up. It absorbed into the palm of my hand and up in the other corner of my vision an invincibility bar appeared. Realizing I was unkillable I ran straight into the midst of the military guys and continuallly burned one after another. Their numbers seemed endless.
> [/b]



I don&#39;t know what would be better: God Mode in a lucid dream or God Mode in a non-lucid.  ::evil:: 
Haha. Good shit, Vex.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey O&#33;. 
I&#39;ll take God Mode any way I can get it. I should create one of those silver balls in a LD to see what fun comes of that.   ::content::  


*Friday Jan 5th*


***grrrr slept in again- still sick, must be my body recharging through sleep?


*1- Cliff Scaffolding*

Me and a bunch of contruction worker type guys were waaaay the hell up on flimsy wooden scaffolding on the steep side of a mountianous cliff. One guy leaned back against the railing and it snapped. Someone hadn&#39;t secured the boards properly. Everyone dashed to the one side of the platform and made it start swaying.
I was nearly paralysed with fear. I knew the platform would fall apart if someone didn&#39;t do something. No one would. They all cowered on the one side, huddled together like a bunch of frightened children. Despite how terrified I was, I inched out to the edge of the platform and grabbed the end of it in my hand. For whatever reason that stabalized the platform and all someone needed to do was come up with me and nail the boards securely together. No one would move and I was left sprawled on the platform holding onto it&#39;s edge.. no one willing to help.



*2- Huge Hail*

Inside an unfamiliar house. Listened to the rain pelting the roof and windows. It gradually got louder and then suddenly we (can&#39;t remember who exactly &#39;we&#39; were) could hear what sounded like someone dropping rocks on the roof. Ran to the back window and watched as walnut sized hail fell from the sky.
I whipped out my camera to take photos but I couldn&#39;t find the on button. As I searched for the elusive button the hail stones grew to the size of small bowling balls. They bammed down onto the roof. Just when we thought they were going to crush the house the storm stopped. The sun came out immediately.
Finally got my camera turned on and ran outside. The sunlight glinted off the round and jagged bits of hail and they looked like giant diamonds sparkling. 
I rushed around the place taking photos of the rapidly melting hail. It literally deminished to nothing before my eyes.



*3- Comic Sketching*

Only recall sitting with an oversized, spiral bound sketchbook, quickly scribbling out rough shapes of human forms.



*4- Narrated Dream*

Cant remember if this is how the dream started but this is where I remember the dream starting from. I watched the scene as if I were watching an epic movie. A voice came, can&#39;t recall if it was male or female, but it announced that the following scene? was written by ... Me. The voice t hen continued on reading as if it were reading from a story.
I was astounded by the beauty and smooth flow of the writing and remember thinking, &#39;There&#39;s no way I could have written that. It&#39;s just way too beautiful.&#39; But I listened and watched the scene unfold. It had something to do with a guy trying to force a girl to marry him. The entire scene was sepia toned but very vivid and lifelike. At unexpected times during the dream I&#39;d notice a female in a hat would appear. She clearly didn&#39;t belong in the scene. She held a huge book and flipped slowly through it&#39;s pages for a few seconds and then disappear again.

----------


## odds

Haha, the Native American Church played Unforgiven II.

And I dub thee unforgiven... it&#39;s like they&#39;re telling you there&#39;s no way you can ever go to _their_ heaven.

Nice dreams.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi odds... I never considered that interpretation of the dream. Interesting. 
I don&#39;t want to go to _their_ heaven. Sounds kind of dull if you ask me. I&#39;d much rather frolic about the happy hunting grounds for all eternity.   ::content::  

*Saturday Jan 6th*

> Couch at 3 am
> Head east
> Back


*1- Being Marilyn Manson*

Had a small meal in a restaraunt that charged an insane amt of money for their specials. I had to overdraft  my acct to pay for the damned meal. Me and someone else left the place, pissed off. I mentioned something about how famous people get free meals when a business wants publicity. A lightbulb went off in my head.
I, being dressed in black, whipped out my sunglasses, shoved my collar up, let my black hair fall down into my face and then slathered lipstick all over my lips. All that and my natural paleness made me look like Marilyn Manson. I think I was even taller.
Anyway, of all the restaraunts we could have went to we ended up at a McDonald&#39;s. I strolled in acting like I was the center of the universe, my friend trailed me as if he were devotee. We got shown to a table and served whatever we wanted just so long as the establishment could get photos of us. Spent the rest of the dream being served upon by McEmployees as if I were a god. 

***this dream is so stupid... haha



2- ((can&#39;t read my scribbling regarding this dream atm))



*3- The Endless Field/Airplanes*

I walked through a grassy field that I felt was endless. I also was searching for something but can&#39;t remember what it was now.
A lowflying passenger plane roared over head. It left a grey exhaust trail right down the middle of the sky. As I watched the plane turn into a small spec on the horizon I happened to catch a glimpse of another aircraft high in the sky. It looked like a space shuttle racing across the sky high up in the atomsphere.
The passenger plane came back and the two aircraft began zig zagging and spiraling as if they were putting on a crazy air show. 
The space shuttle began spinning and it looked as if it were growing in size. After a few seconds I realized it was plumetting to earth and I was standing directly below it. I ran hoping to get out of the impact zone but no matter how fast or far I got I was always under the shuttle. 
I reasoned that if I didn&#39;t look at the crashing shuttle that it wouldn&#39;t land on me, so I ran and refused to look back. I found an old skinny tree to hide behind. I hid behind it and could hear the deepening whistle of the shuttle falling closer to earth. I closed my eyes and waited for it to crash.



*4- I, Gertrude*

Was in a gothic type setting. I sat at the head of a massive table upon which a lavish feast was laid out. People, no one particularly familiar, lined each side of the table and had a grand old time eating and conversing. I didn&#39;t like it. I wanted them all out. I said nothing and only watched them all.
Someone appeared at my side. He sat down on the floor at the side of  my seat and laid his head on my outer thigh. I reached down and ran my fingers through his hair and offered him my seat instead of having to sit on the floor.
The guy declined and said that the only thing he wanted for his uncle-father to die. At this point I realized who I was and who he was. The guy on the floor was Hamlet and I was his mother Gertrude. We slipped right into the dialogue of the scene where Hamlet confronted his mother... right before he discovers the eave dropping Polonius.
At this point I recited the lines as if I were an actor in a play... yet at the same time I really was Gertrude. The scene went on forever and both he and I were weeping like fools while the feast went on all around us... the guest all seemingly oblivious to our suffering.



*5- The One Room House & The Bloody Moon*

Was in a tiny house, it was only one room. The place was mostly windows except for the one door. I kept looking for stuff to drape over the windows as it was getting dark and I didn&#39;t want anyone to be able to see inside. 
Once I felt sure the windows were covered sufficently I peeked out the front door. It was really dark and quiet outside. I stepped out and looked up at the stars. There were none. The blackness of the sky seemed to have swallowed them up. I didn&#39;t like that darkness, it seemed alive.
Turned to retreat to the house when I saw the moon quickly rise. It was surrounded by huge fluffy dark clouds and seemed to be rising out of the midst of the clouds instead of from behind them. When the moon got up high enough the edges of the clouds nearly glowed silver. I ran inside and retrieved my camera. 
When I got back outside the moon looked as if it had been drenched in blood. A thick red color spilled across it&#39;s surface and turned it a deep crimson. The clouds surrounding it were also highlighted this un natural red color. I took several photos but feared none would turn out because I had no tripod to steady my camera.



*6- Joining the Force/Buckskin Dress*

Got out of a vehicle and was escorted toward a police station. A woman thrust a neatly folded uniform at me and hurridly informed me that I&#39;d been promoted to the police services. I didn&#39;t know how this had come about so I followed mostly out of curiosity.
Got inside the station and there was a party like atmosphere as I was welcomed as the newest member of the force. I only nodded at the welcomes and asked where I could change into my uniform. I was escorted through the mass of partying police and before I could get into the washroom a woman cut me off. 
She told me that her buckskin dress had been stolen and that I was the one she wanted to find it. I told her I couldn&#39;t, I wasn&#39;t officially an officer yet. The woman pleaded for me to find her dress. 
"Fine, I&#39;ll find your dress. Describe it to me and tell me the last time you saw it."
"I don&#39;t have to describe it, I can show you." she told me as she produced a plastic box out from nowhere. Inside was a neatly folded brown and fringed buckskin dress. Atop of it was a card that read &#036;125. 
"Is that the dress you were looking for?" I asked her
"Why, yes. Yes it is." the woman said happily. "Thank you... Thank you... i knew you&#39;d find it for me." She gave me a really painful hug and then left. 
I watched her leave, bewildered at the stupidness of what had just happened. Afterward I changed into my officer uniform and joined the party.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sunday Jan 7th*

> Bed 3:45ish
> Head North
> Side


*1- Flower Hill*

Walked down a road at night. It was dark and I don&#39;t remember seeing any moon or stars but the mostly flat landscape was draped in a frail silverish glow.
Came to a hill and decided to climb to the top of it to get a better look at my surroundings. About halfway up this hill I noticed It was covered in carpets of violets. Whenever I brushed past them they shed a delicate yellowish white bioluminecent glow. The glow spread from blossom to blossom until the entire hill was alight. 
I pulled out my camera to take a photo but the flowers all blinked out. As soon as I put the camera away the flowers glowed again. Pulled out the camera and they winked out. Realizing that I wasn&#39;t going to be able to capture the flowers on film I simply laid in the midst of them and basked in their glow.



*2- T-Rex & Flood*

Stood atop a hill and looked down at a plaza that looked alot like the Zehrs plaza on Colbourne St. As if someone had turned on a gigantic, invisible spray hose, water came rushing into the parking lot. It swept away vehicles and people. Some escaped. I remember seeing someone on a unicyle go peddaling by only to be swept away by another gush of water. 
A T-Rex appeared and started picking people out of the water and devoured each in one gulp. When it ran out of drownnig victims it started ripping the plaza apart and digging out the people sheltered inside. I simply sat on the hill watching this. Wasn&#39;t afraid because somehow I knew the T-Rex wouldn&#39;t come after me and that I was too high up for the water to touch me.



*3- The Filthy House/The Fallen Baby*

Cleaned out the upper level of a two story house. Got all the garbage picked up and bagged. The remaining thing to clean was the tinfoil that was plastered to the top of the walls as if it were border paper. It took a lot of time and effort to scrape it all off. 
Under the tinfoil was mold and rot. I&#39;d fix that when I had the time. I moved on to the sheer white curtains. I took them off the curtain rods only to find that the rods were crusted in mold too. I was going to clean them but my nephew K kept pestering me. I told him to go to bed. 
I didn&#39;t want to clean anymore so sat by the window and looked down at the street below. An old black woman was pushing a toddler along in a shopping cart. She stopped and turned from the little kid for a moment. That&#39;s all it took for the kid to stand up. As he did the seat part of the shopping cart folded in again. This caused the kid to fall. Even from where I was sitting I could hear the dull thud of his head slamming onto the pavement. The woman turned back around and freaked out. I felt a slight urge to help her but didn&#39;t. I simply sat there watching her crying and flipping out.



*4- To Brantford*

Walked alone up Townline. Caught up to an old man who was &#39;military&#39; marching up the side of the road. I asked where he was going as I strode alongside him. He said he was headed to town. I told him I was too and it would take about 4-5 hours to get to town. Marching that way for so long couldn&#39;t be good for the body. The guy said he&#39;d be fine and that someone would probably pick him up before he got to town anyway. So I sped up and passed him.

Rounded the corner onto Cockshutt Road. At this point a little boy who looked and sounded like Bobby Hill from King of the Hill was walking with me. We chatted idly as we walked and eventually he started complaining that he needed a drink. 

My cousin TH was suddenly with us too. She and Bobby whined for water. I told them to wait till we got to the store, it was only a couple of blocks away (country blocks away). We walked on and I calmly tolerated the constant wimpering and whining till we got to the store.

It was on the wrong side of the road. I was going to go in and purchase water but then remembered I had a bottle of water in my back pack. I rummaged through it and gave a small bottle of water to Bobby to share with TH. I told them I&#39;d pick up a bigger one when we came to the next store.

About half way to Brantford we came to a church. It was on the other side of the road and I didn&#39;t remember seeing a church there before. We crossed over to check it out. There were, for lack of a better term at the moment, monks outside the church. There was also a life size nativity scene beside the church. We all approached and were welcomed by the monks. 

I was fascinated by the nativity scene. Upon closer inspection it was the typical type scene...except in Joseph&#39;s place was a stout pale guy with a ceaser type haircut. He wore a robe that draped a little off each shoulder. The shirt under the robe was white and on it was painted some kind of mural. 

The other difference was there was no baby Jesus in the manger. It was an odd looking creature that seemed to be half monkey and half human. I couldn&#39;t look away from that creature as I tried to figure out what it was and what it meant.

Eventually the sound of laughter stole my attention. Somehow my niece and nephew had appeared. The were on the church porch. There were 3 or 4 small porch swings dangling there and each child was swinging wildly on a swing and slamming backward into the church when they swug back. I ran to retrieve them before they broke something.

S and K saw me running toward them and they leapt off the porch. They saw the nativity scene and started bowing before it as if worshiping it. The monks picked them up off the ground and told them that it was wrong to worship such things.

Don&#39;t recall what happened immediately after that but next thing I remember is walking down the Cockshutt road by myself. It was a relief to be alone at last. 

I was halfway between the church and Brantford when I realized my back pack was missing. Frustrated, I turned and headed back toward the church hoping i&#39;d find the bag somewhere along the way. I eventually met up with TH and Bobby again. TH had my backpack and I thanked her heartily for bringing it. I dug through it to check if everything was there... only to find out my wallet was missing. 

This pissed me off all over again and I tried to remember the last time I&#39;d taken my wallet out of the back pack. It occured to me that the last time I&#39;d seen it was when I&#39;d taken it out of the backpack to buy something at the church. (somthing I don&#39;t recall doing at all actually) but it made sense in the dream. We all turned back and headed for the church.

When we got to the church Bobby and I went inside. TH stayed outside and waited. I asked for my wallet and the head monk returned it to me. He then stared at me for a very long time and made some sort of judgemental comment about the wrongness of me dressing in black all the time. I only said... "To each her own." 

The monk then looked at my shoes. He stared at them for so long that out of annoyance I asked..."WHAT?" He said something about my shoes being worn because I&#39;m a traveller. "Don&#39;t stay stuck on one place for too long." He offered. I sort of shrugged and said, "Okay."

Bobby left out the front door. As soon as he exited another monk came and changed the door into a long narrow window. He placed a thick sheet of stained glass into it. 

The head monk took me to the west door. It was a small square door set about 4 feet off the floor. I wondered how the hell I was supposed to get out through it. As if to answer my internal question the monk placed his hands on the wall beside the door and pushed the wall. The entire wall swung outward like a massive door. He escorted me outside.

Outdoors it was brilliantly green and hilly. I looked at the surrounding landscape and then back to the monk. As I looked back the door closed and became camoflagued into the grassy hill. I simply left. Made my way to the road. 

Once along the road I walked across and peered over the cliff. The river below was flooded and roaring with raging rapids. The water was thick, black and oily looking. I suddenly knew that the river was rapidly eroding the cliff away so I hurried to find my way back to the main road, Cockshutt. 
Got to the corner and there were TH and Bobby again. Just around the bend was Brantford. It would only take about half an hour to get there. 

I looked toward the city. It seemed pristine and perfect. A low hanging sun cast a beautiful glow onto the buildings and gave the ragged clouds above an orange tint. 

I pulled out my camera to take a photo. However I couldn&#39;t fit the entire city into view. I decided to take a series of 3-4 photos and make a panorama shot. 

As I took the 1st and 2nd photos, TH and Bobby nagged me to hurry. They wanted to get to the city. I told them to shut up and wait, just had a couple more shots to go. As I tried to line up the 3rd shot little water droplets splattered across my lense. They threw the scene out of focus and my camera shut down by itself. I stuffed it back in my backpack just as rain started pelting us all.

I suddenly remembered a letter I had at home that I&#39;d wanted to read, a correspondence from JF that I suddenly wanted more than anything. I told TH and Bobby I was going home. They were angry for having made it that far only to have to turn back. I told them that the c ity would still be there tomorrow. A cab happened by. I flagged it down and we all got into it. 

We travelled up Newport road towards the Reserve. Bobby and TH complained but I barely heard because the only thing I could think about was the letter. 

(phew.. finally done.)

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Monday Jan 8th*

> Bed 2:50am -7:30am
> South
> Rightside



*1- GUA Forum*

Dream started out with me online at a forum.  I tried to get to a different part of the forum but was informed by a screen prompt that I had to go to a different building to access each forum. So everytime I wanted to switch I had to physically move from building to building.
It wasn&#39;t as annoying as it sounds because in the process of switching buildings I&#39;d happen across and meet members of the forum who were switching too.



*2- Missed Busses*

Only recall a little girl kept missing her school busses. She&#39;d start crying everytime the bus drove off without her.



*3- Army Games*

There were two huge domed battle grounds that were connected by a tunnel. In each battle ground there were 4 army guys. They were all supposed be fighting but each group refused to move out of their ground.
Eventually two guys said, "what the hell... lets go." they charged through the tunnel and into the enemy battle ground. Over walkie talkies they informed the remaining two partners that they had made it through. They gave a detailed report of the area and in mid report gunshots and screaming could be heard... then nothing.
The side I was in was suddenly filled with guys. They all were digging a place to sleep. I felt like telling them to get off their asses and go rescue the captured men. I didn&#39;t. It wasn&#39;t my place to order anyone around. 
Later in the night one of the army guys came over and woke me up. Together we tried to sneak through the tunnel. The guy made it through but I heard the enemy coming so I fell to the ground and pretended to be alseep. The enemy inspected me and then picked me up and carried me back into the tunnel. They tossed me inside and left me there.



*4- Fans, Forcefields & Flying Squirrel*
LUCID - WILD, HIT tech.
(napped at 11 intending to LD. Success)

>Left light on to see if it would affect the LD.
>Slept on stomach with arms crossed & pinned under my chest

&#39;Woke up&#39; in bed in same position I was sleeping in. Tried to roll off the bed but I couldn&#39;t seem to get over the edge. So I imgined myself a standing postion and was automatically standing beside the bed. Wondered why I couldn&#39;t roll out of bed so I willed myself into a lying postion again and attemtped to roll off the bed again. Did it this time, the sheet was still wrapped around me and it slid to the floor. I stared at the intricate pattern on it and was amazed at how  vivid and realistic it was. This reminded me to check everything else in the room.

All else was in perfect order. The room wasn&#39;t dark at all as it usually is when I wake up in a LD. It was lit by a brilliant light that filtered in through the curtain. At the thought of light I looked up at the ceiling fan lights. There was only one big lightbulb instead of the normal three small. I tried to will the bulb to illuminate but it wouldn&#39;t. I then noticed there were 3  more smaller cieling fans on the southwest  part of the ceiling. I tried to will these to turn on too but they wouldn&#39;t.

Reached back to feel for the light switch but to my surprise it was gone. This made me smile. I decided to make the fans turn on instead of the lights. At that thought the little fans whirled to life. The big fan wasn&#39;t moving. I pointed at it and slightly swirled my finger in the air. The blades of the fan started spinning silently. A few moments later the motor kicked in and it started running on it&#39;s own. 

The light shining in the window caught my attention again. I wanted outside. I then wondered if It had snowed out, suddenly remembering that the lucid task was to bring a snow man to life. I charged for the wall, intending to ghost through it to the outside but I hit an elastic and invisible force field that caused me to bounce back to where I&#39;d started from. I found this mildly amusing and annoying at the same time. 

Looked down at both my hands and stared at them for a while to stabalize my control. Looked around the room and everything was super sharp and clear. I ran for the wall again and leapt, right shoulder first, through the wall. I landed gently outside. Outdoors was super bright and crisp. I seemed to be the only one around. I didn&#39;t mind at all. Just for the hell of it I stared backflipping and front flipping up the sidewalk. Did a one handed hand stand in front of the neighbors house and a beep startled me. The neighbor was waiting for me to get out of her way so she could pull into her driveway.

I leapt to my feet and realized I&#39;d almost lost lucidity as I was preforming those stupid acrobat tricks. Decided to get the lucid task done before I lost lucidity. Looked at the ground. There were styrofoam type snowflakes sprinkled loosely across the ground. Looked up at the sky. Huge puffy looking clouds soared overhead. I then ran down the sidewalk as fast as I could. I decided that I would fly up into the clouds and make them snow. 

As I leapt from the ground a little grey squirrel  bounded up the sidewalk towards me. It jumped at me and latched onto my right arm. I tried to shake the little rodent off me as I slowly ascended but it bit down on my sweater sleeve and latched on tight. I couldn&#39;t shake it off. I grabbed it with my free hand and pried it from my sweater. The squirrel then bit down on my other sleeve and held on. As I continually rose into the sky, I ripped the squirrel free and was going to toss it back to the ground but it ran up my arm and into the neck of my shirt. It nestled inbetween my breasts and stayed there. Felt  nice having it there, it reminded me of Waffles (a ferret), so I left it curled on my chest as I spiralled higher up.

Looked down into my back yard and saw two tiny kitten faces peering at me from behind a gnarled tree root. One was orange and one was grey. I began to wonder how they had gotten there but then suddenly realized that I was losing lucidity again. Upon that realization I felt the dream slipping away. If went black and I woke up immediately after.

((was beginning to worry I"d lost the  ability to WILD))

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tuesday Jan 9th


> Bed 2:45am - 8:00am
> South
> Left Side



*1- Bleeding*
(haven&#39;t had one of these in a while))

Was cleaning out my sister&#39;s bedroom and stopped suddenly. Wondered why she wasn&#39;t cleaning it herself. I finished folding up her baby&#39;s clothes and put them in the dresser. The bed, freshly made, looked inviting so I sprawled out on it and relaxed deciding to let my sister clean up her own mess from now on.
I almost fell asleep. My body stiffened suddenly and for a split second thought I was in sleep paralysis. The feeling fell away and I got off the bed. Walked down the hallway to the bathroom. It was then that I noticed a feeling of clingy dampness down my inner thighs. Looked down to see that I was bleeding, my white pants were bloodied from my crotch down to my knees on the insides of my thighs.
"Fuck, when did I start wearing white pants anyway." I said as I stripped out of the ruined clothes right there in the hall. I, naked from the waist down, finished my trek to the bathroom. Tossed the pants and underwear into the garbage and cleaned myself up. It was quite the nasty affair. I swiped a pair of my sister&#39;s pants (a slight payment for me cleaning her room)




*2- Alien Airport*

Was at an airport, in a hangar. Remember people either scattering out of fear of moving forward with curious fearlessness. I, being incredibly curious,  moved forward with the nosy folks.
What came through the doors of the hangar was a huge elephant upon which rode 2 aliens of the &#39;grey&#39; sort. The rode the thing as if they were royalty.
A lot more people became afraid and left. I stayed and couldn&#39;t keep my eyes off the aliens, followed along wishing I&#39;d had brought my camera. 



*3- Dog, Cat & Kid Invasion*

Made my way through the house from my bedroom. Came out into the kitchen and saw that there were kittens running around playing. As I stepped into the dining room I was startled by a big beige-ish colored dog. I want to say it was a pit bull but I don&#39;t think it was. 
Anyway, the dog started chasing the kittens around and tried to bite them on the head. I ran around after them trying to keep them from fighting.
Noticed there was a keyboard where my computer normally is. I moved to it and started pecking out tunes. I broke one of the keys off. D appeared and gave me another key to put in it&#39;s place. It didn&#39;t fit but I attatched it anyway. Tried playing the keyboard and it was way out of tune. Since the keyboard didn&#39;t work I went back to protecting the kittens. 
There came a knock at the door. I answered, it was my cousin AG. She had a couple of kids with her and told me to look after them. The kids came in and made themselves at home before I could say no. 



*4- The Half Built Porch, Pink Snow*

Had a porch stretch from the back of my house around to the south side. The railings weren&#39;t completely finished. 
There was snow covering the ground. The sky above me was varying shades of sunset pink. When I looked back at the snow it too was pink. There was a couple of inches of this pink snow on the finished railing. I pressed my hands, palm down into the snow. At first it was cold and stung but then it felt as if my hands were burning. I closed my eyes and muttered, "Damn that feels good." I moved along the railing, continually placeing my hands into the snow to feel that cold burn. I had the idea to walk barefoot in the snow too but I don&#39;t think I got around to it.

----------


## ezekiel7

Hah, Nice&#33; Twisted as usual =P haha

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lol::   Twisted, you say, Zeek?

Nah. Perhaps a little on the bent side but not out right twisted. Where you been at lately?



*Wednesday Jan 10th*

> Couch 2:30am
> back
> West

*** Severe personal problems the past couple of days most likely effecting dream recall. Know I had more than this, they&#39;re just not coming back to me.



*1- Hotel/Reba*

Just remember a couple of fragments of being in a lavish motel room. I remember thinking the room was all mine but some other chick turned up and claimed the other bed. 
Rushed around the room gathering up my stuff, clothes & personal items. Stuffed my wallet under the mattress to hide it. 
A woman who looked alot like Reba McIntyre was in the room too. She told me to make coffee. I told her to make it herself.. I don&#39;t even drink coffee and the smell makes my stomach turn. In a prissy huff Reba started preparing her own coffee. 
Eventually I left, wondered why and how I got stuck sharing a room when I was supposed to have had my own. Just wandered the motel.

----------


## sloth

You&#39;re VEXXY&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## Placebo

Hehe @ aliens on an elephant. Odd stuff.
BTW, dunno if you noticed my new DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=41557

Sloth : You only noticed now?  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

The sloth has returned? Where&#39;d you sneak off to for so long? Did you find a better bunch of geeks to hang out with or something.   :tongue2:   Welcome back.


Hey Placebo. Yeah, noticed your new dream journal. I was wondering when you&#39;d get around to starting a new one. It&#39;s about time&#33;&#33;&#33; Now I can start psycho analysing you... with an emphasis on the psycho.   ::bigteeth::  
Like your new avatar too, btw. 



*Thursday Jan 11th*   

> couch 2:30am - 7:30 am
> east
> side

***still with the bad stuff going on here



*1- Waterford Cash Drop & Shaping JF*

Drove a truck/van. It kept switching from one to the other. Travelled down several dirtroads to Waterford. Pulled in a long driveway that had junk and old cars lining it. Got up to the house and D got out, paid money to the woman who lived there. It was one of his ex&#39;s. 
It suddenly clicked in that he shouldn&#39;t be paying her money. I hopped out of the truck and started yelling at her for being such a blood sucker and him for being gullible enough to give the cash to her in the first place. 
Frustrated, I left, walking.
As I got near the end of the drive I saw a guy clearing away huge bent panels of rusty scrap metal. I stood and watched him for a while, thinking he looked very familiar. When the guy saw me he smiled. 
At this point he nearly looked like JF. 
The dream suddenly felt pliable or something and I sort of suspected I was dreaming. I stared at the guy and willed him to totally become JF. After the transformation I ran up to him and wrapped my arms around him tightly. Had this underlying feeling that I was going to lose him if I let go.   


*2- Enraged River*

Only remember a raging and bright blue river. I think I was in the midst of it or standing atop of it because it roared straght for me. Felt incredibly sad and angry at the same time.


*EDIT*

***Napped about 8pm-ish intending to complete the snowman task.
Attemtped HIT while on my stomach with arms crossed under my chest
Earlier today posted about using Mozart as a possible way to become lucid (WAMILD -Wolfgang Amadeus  Mozart Induced Lucid Dream) It worked... sort of.

So...

It took several slipping off to sleep and awakenings before I finally started dreaming. Don&#39;t know if I dreamed anything before this point... but recall the dream from the point where I was walking along. Faintly heard the beginning of Mozart&#39;s Eine Kleine Nachtmusik. I started humming along and after a few seconds I, almost reflexively, reality checked. I placed the palm of my hand over my mouth and nose and pressed it tight to my face. I then tried to inhale, and to my surprise, I could still breath. Inhaled in a few more times before I actually believed I was dreaming.

Now, knowing I was in a dream I looked around me. There was nothing, no dream scene. Lucidity was very delicate and I felt no inkling of control whatso ever.The music, now playing a little louder, made me hum with it again, then like a boot to the brain, the thought &#39;SNOWMAN&#39; dominated my thoughts. 
I spent the rest of this little lucid dream trying to figure out what Mozart and Snowman had to do with each other. I knew something important was there. It was like I was trying to wrap my brain around a concept it wasn&#39;t meant to understand. Woke up not too long after and felt like an idiot for wasting the dream trying to ferret out the connection beween the LD trigger and a snowman.   ::|: 

***10:23 pm, just checked the radio station&#39;s playlist... the only Mozart they played was at 08:49 pm  and that was the MARRIAGE OF FIGARO OVERTURE by W.A. Mozart, which sounds nothing like Nachtmusik. So... now I wonder if the Mozart Technique worked. Did I hear the overature in my sleep and my brain switch it over to a piece of music universally attributed to Mozart? Or did I simply dream the Nachtmusik on my own because I&#39;d mentioned attempting the WAMILD earlier today? Or was it just dumb luck?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Haha @ the Aliens-on-an-elephant, too.  ::chuckle:: 

...And what is it with airplane hangars, lately? They&#39;ve been popping up in my dreams a lot, too.

And welcome back, Sloth.  ::cooler::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hm. Don&#39;t know what&#39;s up with the hangars. I should try to remember to look for you next time I find myself in one.  Or... if I can remember to next time I&#39;m in a comic type dream, try hook up with you or Placebo. No telling what would happen then.  :smiley:  



*Friday Jan 12th*

> bed 2:50 am - 7:45am
> back
> south


*1- Catering*

Just recall a fragment of me in a massive industrial type kitchen preparing tons of little finger sandwiches. Got sick of it and scrounged up some very long flat pieces of bread. Kind of looked like elongated pita breads. Used some spicey meat and cheese and made several big sandwiches.
Ran out of bread and started rolling up the cheese into the spicy meat. Arranged them nicely on a tray and left.
The diners were all packed onto some bleachers. I climbed halfway up, leaned against the rail and watched as the food was passed out. People really liked the big sandwiches and rolls of meat.




*2- Saved by the Bell/Forgotten Locker Combo*

Was in an unfamiliar highschool where in I ran into the cast of the old show Saved by the Bell. They all looked different but I could tell it was still them. Zack had long shaggy, greasy looking hair. Screech had a HUGE afro that haloed out from his head, it was thin in the middle and puffed out on the ends. Slater was scrawney and sickly looking. Can&#39;t remember what they talked about but I couldn&#39;t take my eyes off them, they all looked so odd.
Left, walked down the hall and ran into two of the girls from the show. They pretty much looked the same. I continued on to my locker, it was a small square locker about 3 rows up from the floor. Mine was the only locker with a lock on it. I tried verious lock combos to try to get the locker open. None worked. I remembered that each number in the combonation had a 5 in it. Turns out the combo was 45, 65, 5. I had a hard time trying to figure out how many turns between each number. Got the locker open and it was empty. Slammed it closed again and punched a few times then left, bookless, to find my class.

(saved by the bell thing... read a thread about that show last night)



*3- Mosque & Cathedral*

Walked up Darling Street and came to the spot where Wellington Towers was supposed to be. In the two buildings&#39; places now stood a Mosqe that was several stories high. It towered into the cloudless blue sky. I walked around the building, when I got to the side of it, the building looked impossibly narrow. As I rounded to the back the building, like an optical illusion, it spread and filled out to it&#39;s normal size. 
Looked behind me and there, where the other Wellington Tower was supposed to be, stood a huge cathedral. It too was several stories high. I walked back down to the street, crossed it and stood back to look at the two buildings next to each other. Both had become incredibly narrow and stretched like sky scrapers up into the clear blue sky. I wished I&#39;d had my camera so I could take a pic of them together, the two beautiful buildings crammed into the same lot and set against the pure blue backdrop was a lovely sight. I left, telling myself I&#39;d return and take photos of the buildings.



*4- Cat Dog & the Monkey Smoker*

(may be continuation of above dream)

I was really cold as I walked down an unknown street. Night settled quickly and I wanted shelter. Saw a driveway that slanted upward. There wasn&#39;t a vehicle in the driveway but a huge smooth oval rock that was perched atop the hill that the driveway was carved into. As the driveway dropped away the rock somehow managed to balance and create a shelter over the angled drive. I climbed under the rock and there felt safe even though the massive boulder could have dropped onto me at any moment. 
As I warmed up I looked across the street at a mansion type house. It had round stained glass windows and carvings of angels it the wood surrounding. A long narrow concrete rain gutter stretched down from the 6 or 7th floor of the house to the ground. 
I saw a bit of movement by one of the windows. A moment later a fluffy form rolled out from under a window ledge and fell into the rain gutter. It slid down the gutter like it was a slide. The creature looked like a cat, rolled and clawed akwardly as it fell down the gutter. I couldn&#39;t help but laugh at the flailing animal.
When it got to the bottom it reasserted it&#39;s graceful poise and strolled across the street to where I was. To my surprise the animal wasn&#39;t a cat but a little fluffy dog. As it got by the boulder it stood up on it&#39;s hind legs. There was a slit from it&#39;s neck down to it&#39;s lower belly. Out from that slit an orange tabby cat squeezed. The dog skin fell limply to the side as the cat yawned and stretched. 
Heard a female voice. The cat climbed back into the dog skin and pretended it was a dog. It ran up the a woman who came outside and let itself be scooped up by her.
The woman was yapping on the phone, "Where the hell am I supposed to get more monkeys? I smoked the last batch up already. Need more. Need more monkeys..."
Stayed hidden under the boulder and listened to the odd convo while wondering why the hell a cat was masquerading as a dog.




*5- Santa & the Mounties*

Camera in hand I was taking photos in a vaguely familiar city. Got to a hill and saw a crowd gathered. I pushed my way through to see a guy dressed like Santa Clause lying in the street, apparently waiting for the bus to come and run him over.
There were also Xmas decorations strewn about the place, wreaths, giant cheesy looking plastic figures, holly, tinsel, etc.
I turned away to adjust my camera to take some photos.  When I turned back There was a RCMP lying on the street a couple of feet away from the Santa. He was chatting calmly with surrounding citizens. I move to him and squatted down to talk. I asked why he didn&#39;t just peel santa from the street. The mountie said he wasn&#39;t allowed to touch santa... some sort of legal agreement struck decades ago. It&#39;s against the law to lay a hand on him. 
I sort of snorted in disbelief and told both Santa and the  Mountie to smile as I aimed my camera at them. I took a few photos and when I was done, saw that there was another RCMP on the other side of  Santa. I readjusted my Fstop and took more pictures of all three men lying in the middle of the street.




*6- Rooftop Rescue & Politics*

A little girl  and I were on a rotting rooftop, actually, we walked along the eaves trough at the very edge of the roof. 
A huge tree was growing out of the trough. The little girl carefully hugged the tree and tried to manover around it but she got scared and wouldn&#39;t move no matter how much I tried to coax her back.
The lead singer from the Red Hot Chili Peppers happened along. I called him over and asked him to catch the girl. He agreed, stood under where she was as I pried her from the tree. I carefully lowered her down in to the guy&#39;s arms. 
I then tried to move around the tree. Felt the trunk shift as if it was going to dislodge from the trough. I sort of yelped and decided I was going to jump for it so I didn&#39;t pull the tree down on top of me. I looked down, however, and became afraid. It was only a one story drop. I eased down and dangled from the roof but was still to afraid to drop. I called the singer to help me. He came over but didn&#39;t make it in time. I fell from the roof, landed on my side and started laughing though my ribs hurt. 
The singer helped me up and laughed with me. He then said.."I know what will make the pain go away." He got a big ol pervy grin on his face and I started laughing again. I&#39;ll admit I was tempted to let him doctor me up but I eventually got up on my own and we all walked along. He carried the little girl and I walked beside them, still holding my ribs as the guy continually made veiled sexual remarks. 
Ended up alone. I walked up to a row of limos in a gas station. Noticed I had little green clingy seeds stuck all over my arms from when I&#39;d fallen into the unkempt lawn at the &#39;tree house&#39;. I brushed them off just as a bunch of guys emerged from the store. One grabbed me and crammed me into his car. We drove off, arguing about some sort of political topic I can&#39;t recall now. I only remember being quite pissed off at his view of things.



*7- Cafeteria Fragment*

Just recall being in a massive caf.

----------


## NeAvO

LOL catdog and the monkey  ::lol::  and I thought my dreams were weird  :wink2:  Thats a pretty disturbing dream with the cat coming out of the dog  ::D:

----------


## ezekiel7

i&#39;ve been having random erotic dreams at my sister&#39;s house. She&#39;s 8 months pregnant with twins&#33; 34 weeks. So i&#39;m helping her out, i&#39;m actually at my house right now for the weekend but otherwise i&#39;ve been helping her out.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> The woman was yapping on the phone, "Where the hell am I supposed to get more monkeys? I smoked the last batch up already. Need more. Need more monkeys..."[/b]



 ::rolllaugh:: 

Single funniest thing in that entry.

----------


## sloth

Hey, guys.
I&#39;m back. I tripped on an escalator and fell down the stairs for a month. 
 ::?:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

OY&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

Where the hell you been sloth?&#33;  I was wonderin where you had gone.  Glad to have you back&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock::  

Hi all. 

Neavo: That cat dog thing was really disturbing. haha. You&#39;d think something like that would make me wonder if perhaps... just perhaps... I might be dreaming. I didn&#39;t question it at all. It seems my mind never questions the weirder stuff I dream. It&#39;s the normal, mundane things that trigger DILDs.   ::?:  


Zeek: Aw. That&#39;s so sweet of you to help your sister out. So you&#39;re going to be twice an uncle all at once? That should be lots of fun when they get old enough to start playing with ya.   ::content::  
And random erotic dreams huh? Must be nice. I haven&#39;t had any for quite some time. 


Blue: Hey there. Yeah, that monkey thing still makes me snicker when I think about it. She sounded like a desperate druggie looking for her next hit. That&#39;s actually the first thing I remembered about that dream and I worked backward from that point to recall the rest. One of these days I should sit down and seriously try interpret some of these. Especially the wtf moments.   ::movingmrgreen::  

Sloth: Hope your return means you&#39;re all  healed up from the escalator incedent. Last I heard from you I do believe there was some talk of a massage?   ::D:  



*Saturday Jan 13th*


>Couch ??? went to sleep early, felt physically and emotionally wiped out.
>Side
>west

*1- Cleaning House/Claiming the Riding Crop*

Me and a woman who looked like the mom from the 70&#39;s show walked home. Got to the front door, it was locked. Went to the back patio door and the archway that was covered in a flowering vine was all ripped apart. The woman started crying at the sight of that. 
We went inside and a very old man was sitting on the couch reading a thick book. He looked up and said, "Those damned kids... they filled the upstaris with  harlots. At least three to each boy." The mother started crying again and slumped onto a chair.
This wasn&#39;t my rl house but  was my house in this dream. Pissed clean the fuck off I stormed upstairs and to my disgust found that there were scantily clad sluts laying everywhere. The guys, 3 of them, saw me and tried to explain. I held up a hand and yelled at the girls, "Get the fuck out of my house you disease ridden cock suckers." They got up, gathering their clothes, and evacuated the premisis. 
I was about to bitch out the guys when a woman dressed in shiney black stepped out from the room. The boys all backed away from her like they were afraid. This woman walked up to me and asked in a haughty voice, "And who the hell do you think you are?"
I broke out into a smile then punched the woman in the throat. She fell to the floor choking. I moved to her and stepped on the side of her head to hold her in place. As I stood on this woman I yelled at the guys to clean the house and then get downstairs. They started cleaning.
I turned my attention back to the woman on the floor. I knelt down and with my right hand coked her some more as I contantly called her down, telling her she had the chance to leave and she brought this shit on herself. 
She tried to say something. I choked her harder and told her to shut the F up. She tried to pry my hand from her throat so I backhanded her with my left hand. She tried to speak again and I literally growled, "What PART of SHUT the FUCK UP don&#39;t you UNDERSTAND?" With each word punched her with my left hand. (they were embarassingly weak punches though). 
I picked her up off the floor by the neck and dragged her to the balcony and simply dumped her off it. I went back into the house. There was a black riding crop where the woman had been lying on the floor. I picked it up and used it to randomly beat the guys as I bitched at them while they cleaned. 



*2- Waterford River*

Drove past the Waterford ponds and to my surprise they&#39;d become a river. They had become a violently raging river that threatened to overflow the roadway.
I hopped out of the truck and whipped out my trusty camera. The water was really wild looking, remined me of the way water is drawn on some tattoos. I took tonns of pictures then wondered what the photos would look like in black and white. In that instant I saw the world in black and white. 
There were two people standing by a car on a small area of land that jutted out into the river. If I angled the camera just right I could make it look as if they were stranded in the middle of the river. I took another series of photos of the people but then heard a loud vehicle approach.
A junky light colored truck drove straight into the river and tried to drive across. It was effortlessly swept away. I snapped pictures of it being tossed like a toy boat down the river. 
Noticed a surge in the water, I ran back to the truck and hopped in, told the driver to floor it. As we sped away I hung out the window still snapping pictures. 



*3- The Snake Pit*

Don&#39;t remember how I got into this situation, just recall two people helping me ease into a hollow in the ground. I sat in it, it was long enough that I could stretch out my legs and it&#39;s depth was equal with my armpits.
Person after person came along and poured baskets of snakes into the pit. I was afraid but resisted the urge to freak out and flee. I remember the snake pourers were taunting me as they filled the pit... I think they were trying to make me leave. But out of sheer stubborness I fought off the fear and smiled up at the pourers as if sitting in a pit of live snakes was like a walk in the park. 
Once the pit was full I quickly became used to the feeling of hundreds of snakes slithering over my lower half. Only after I felt the dry scrape of them running along my privates did I realize I was naked. I became afraid again but didn&#39;t move. 
After a while it started to feel nice... even comforting. I totally relaxed and when I did that the feelings of niceness intensified and I was slowly brought to an amazing orgasm. I felt it through any part of my body that was touched by the snakes. I slipped further down into the pit, wished it was deep enough for me to totally submerge into. So... there I was, in a constant state of orgasmic, serpent caused, rapture with all these people standing around me watching. And I could care less who saw.



*4- The Dead Girl&#39;s Duet*

Just remember watching a news show on television about a little 5 year old girl who had died. They showed a massive service for the girl. Her father was up on a stage singing, quite passionately and in an tenorish voice, in a language I didn&#39;t understand. 
A little girl joined him on stage. She was dressed to look like his daughter and together they sang. At some point the girl actually did become his daughter, she was a discolored corpse dressed in a very frilly light blue  gown. No one but me seemed to find the dead girls&#39;s duet to be disturbing.



*5- The Thief, the Church, the Suffering*

Me and a guy who was John Candy-like were hunting for stolen stuff. A group of poeple followed as we moved through the city, searching. 
A shifty looking guy emerged from the crowd and informed us that we&#39;d never find the stolen property. John started sniffing the air and, like a bloodhound, dashed off following a trail of scent. We all ran after him.
Ended up at a huge church that had a yard full of amazing topiary. John dashed to a low growing shrub and announced, "It&#39;s here. Everything that was stolen is here... in this church."
The shifty guy then bolted from the crowd. He disappeared into a heavily wooded area behind the church. John and I followed until John grabbed me and brought me to a halt. We quit chasing but somehow were still able to follow the theif&#39;s progress through the forest.
The thief was chased by a herd of rampaging rhinos, they all had shimmering silver horns. One caught up with the thief and jabbed it&#39;s horn into his side. The thief fell and was trampled by the herd. But that wasn&#39;t the end of it.
After the herd had passed we could see the shredded parts of the thief still twitching on the ground. Each individual part formed into a new version of the thief, there were 5 or 6? thieves now. They all dashed in different directions. 
One was chased by ants the size of cats. They swarmed him and ripped him to shreds, carried the parts away. 
Another thief was snatched up by a prehistoric looking bird who dumped him into a twiggy  nest to be torn apart and devoured by ravenous birdlings. 
Another two thieves were hunted down by a massive swarm of regular sized green praying mantises. They were buried alive and screaming in agony under the  mountain of insects. 
Another thief, who thought he had escaped attack, ran straight into a thick wall of spiderwebbing that funneled down into a thorny shrub. A huge hairy spider darted out and got him. 
The last thief I saw get caught was one who nearly made it out of the forest only to be swiped up from the ground by a giant praying mantis with shining gold eyes. It was around the size of a school bus. It was perched precariously in the trees. By this point I was standing directly under the giant insect watching with morbid fascination as it started devouring the thief, head first. I wan&#39;t afraid, knew I had nothing to worry about.



*6- Port Dover Tsunami*


Me, D & a truck load of kids were in Port Dover. We were lounging on the beach but were there waiting for some sort of huge meeting to take place.
Bored, I fetched my camera from the truck and started taking photos of surrounding buildings and the lake. Through the zoom lens of my camera I could see a gigantic wave far off on the horizon. I rushed to D to show him. He said it was nothing, that it would kill itself off before it got here. Believing him, I started telling him of the dream I had about how the Waterford Ponds had turned into a river. 
Looked back at the horizon, could faintly see the wave. I zoomed in on it again and snapped a few pictures. Suddenly was overcome with fear. Without warning anyone else of my suspicion I got up and moved off the beach. I tried to move as fast as i could without looking like I was rushing. Kept looking back at the wave. As it got closer the beachgoers pointed it out and were fascinated by it. They all rushed to the water&#39;s edge to watch it approaching.
Found a hill and jogged up it. When I got about half way up I turned back. Could see over the city, could see the monster wave very close to shore. I snapped a few more photos and to my surprise the wave shrunk and seemed to melt back into the water. Felt stupid for being afraid of it in the first place. 
There came a sudden surge of water up onto the beach. Seems the monster wave had made it ashore after all, it simply had hid itself under the water? The lakewater rushed quickly up into the city, drowning everything in it&#39;s path. I turned and ran up the hill. Could hear the water rushing up the hill behind me. Just when I thought I could run no more and had the water licking at my heels, the lake started draining away again. I sat on a nearby lawn and took photos of it spilling back out into the lake. Anything that wasn&#39;t bolted down got sucked away with the water.
After that there came an eerie calm. People moved back out onto the beach and started setting up their umbrellas and blankets again. I thought..."What the hell? Didn&#39;t they just see what happened?"
From my high vantagepoint I could see a huge group of people gathering over by the lighthouse. It was the meeting we&#39;d come to participate in. Forgetting about the tidal wave I ran back down the hill and made my way to the meeting. It was really boring and about some sort of plan to take the land back. Apparently water was trying to overtake land.
In the midst of this meeting I found J, T and K. The image of the flooding lake came back to me and I was afraid for them. I didn&#39;t want them to drown so I rounded them up and we made our way back up through the city. 
Came to a part of the city that was filled with sky scrapers. We went into the tallest and took an elevator eternally upward. The elevator stopped suddenly. I pried the doors open and we all squeezed out. Went to a nearby window just in time to see another huge wave sweep onto the beach and swallow up everything in it&#39;s path. The water kept coming very rapidly. It was up the hill in no time and flooded the very building we were in. 
I pushed the kids to a stairwell and we ran frantically up. Could hear the water roaring up the stairs after us. I picked up K and carried her, she was too small to run as fast as the rest of us. Being at the rear of our group, the water caught me first. It quickly rose and I had to shove K up to J on the stairway above me. The water quickly overtook me but I kept moving upward knowing that I was almost to the top of the building. I prayed savagely that the kids would at least survive.
Got to the top of the stairs and K came drifting down toward me. I snatched her up and continued upward, burst through the surface of the water and staggered out onto the rooftop. J and T were huddled in a corner, drenched and crying. I laid K down and tried to preform mouth to mouth even though I could barely breath myself. She suddenly came to life as if nothing had happened. We all looked over the edge of the skyscraper to see that the entire city was flooded.  We were the only survivors that we could see. All the other buildings were under water. 
There was a vivid patch of green grass growing out of the top of the building. We all went and sat on the grass. I kept pulling up blades and tying them in knots, wondering what we were going to to, wondering how many deaths I was responsible for, for not warning anyone about the flood.

----------


## Placebo

> I tripped on an escalator and fell down the stairs for a month. [/b]



Wow. that&#39;s a long time to fall down stairs. How many steps did it have?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sunday Jan 14th*


*1- Summer @ Gram&#39;s*

Grass on the lawn was about knee high. A bunch of us played in a water sprinkler at back of house. I went around front and on the longest of the grass blades were huge water droplets that sparkled like jewels.



*2- Dumping the Garabage*

Had a huge clear garbage bag in my right hand. It was light enough but I kept it as far from my body as I could. It was half full of rotten tomatoes and tiny maggots. There was also a pile of huge dew worms in the one corner.



*3- New 90&#39;s Apt*

My aunt G told me there was an apt near by that was for rent. I looked out the window and saw a house with new synthetic wood siding. "Number 96, right there?" I asked as I pointed the house out. 
"No, it&#39;s 91, further down." She said and then escorted me to the door.
I walked down the street and came to two large apartment buildings. They were #91. The apartments that were for rent were two story apts within the building. Didn&#39;t know if I could afford one.



*4- Slideshow Creator*

Simply recall putting together two slide shows for someone&#39;s website. The weren&#39;t photos, each frame was a scrolling or fading word. The slideshows were to go at the bottom of the website.



*5- Slavery on Crystal Planet*

Like a movie, an undercover agent, a female, slipped on a transport to a slave planet. Once there she was shown around with the rest of the slaves. They were taken outside to the beach, a guy put a huge thing that looked like a magnet in the water, All sorts of monsterous looking sea creatures surfaced and he told the slaves that if they tried to escape by swimming there were worse fates awaiting them in the water than slavery.
Through this dream the agent was degraded and humiliated, even made to sexually service a couple of the guards. But she eventually found what she was looking for, a small pyramid crystal. She swiped it and escaped by dressing like a guy and simply flying off the planet on a garbage ship? I think it was.



*6- In Water/In Bed* Short DILD

Was sitting in a shallow pond of water. It was clear and cool. Suddenly felt as if an electric current were running through the water. My entire body tensed and I fell backward. I realized I was dreaming.
The scene switched to me lying on my back in bed. I was covered from head to foot in a comforter. Tried to roll off the bed but felt as if my body was a prison. I couldn&#39;t get out side of it. A couple of times I felt as if I were pinching in half, sort of like a dividing cell, and I almost broke free of my body. I eventually lost lucidity and the dream ended with me lying in bed feeling pissed off. 



*7- The Field & The Orb* DILD

Walked through a wild flower crowded field. It was summer and warm. As I strolled along looking for something to take a photo of I suddenly felt as if I were being watched.
Turned and saw a soft ball sized orb of light floating just atop the flowers, toward me. It shimmered brightly but gently at the same time, a soft but piercing yellowish white light. The middle of it was slightly transparent but it&#39;s edges were pure solid light. 
At the sight of the orb I was shocked into realizing I was in the midst of a dream.  The abruptness of the realization caused me to waken.

----------


## Placebo

Aww. so close, and so far  :wink2: 
2 separate garbage incidents in there too.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah, I noticed the garbage cropping up lately in my dreams. Guess I got a lot of trash that needs dealing with. Also issues of control and on the verge of being overwhelmed. I&#39;d say the dreams are accurately reflecting my life at the present. The last couple of weeks have been horrible. 



*1- Taming JE*

Was arguing with a 13 yr old who wouldn&#39;t help everyone else clean a house we were scouring. I dragged him off the couch and he tried to run from me. I called him back and tried, calmly, to get him to tell me what was wrong with him.
We ended up arguing again and he swung at me and ran, said he&#39;d charge me if I hit him. I told him that I&#39;d have to make sure I give him an ass beating that&#39;s worth going to jail over if I was going to be charged for it. He got to the kitchen door and I yelled for him to stop. Told him if he ran away don&#39;t bother coming back.  Help or get the fuck out, I told him. I was sick of his self centered, teenage angsty shit. He stood by the door unsure of if he should leave.



*2- The Orange and Green House*

Remember being in a house that where the walls were painted awful shades of orange and green. I wanted to paint them over, paint them the same color of my walls at home, a very light purple.



*3- The High Army Guys*

Small group of military type guys had huddled around a fire on the edge of their training grounds. I think there were 4 or 5 of them. 
Eventually some kids showed up at the iron gates that surrounded the property. They passed a long rope of woven green maple leaves through the bars to one of the army guys. The guy then took the maple leaf rope to the fire and lit it. They all started inhaling the smoke that came off the leaves.
Fruit began falling from the leaves too, huge blackberries and raspberries. They ignored the fruit and continued smoking the leaves, apparently getting high off them. 
One of the guys ended up stepping in the fire. Another fell face first into it. He got up, wiped the charred ash from his face to reveal that side of his face was severely burned. He pressed on it, blood gushed out. He laughed because he couldn&#39;t feel a thing. The guys continued inhaling the smoke.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tuesday Jan 16th*

> couch 2:40am -7:30am
> right side
>west


*1- Resurrected*

Woke up and couldn&#39;t open my eyes. Couldn&#39;t seem to move my body either. I could, however, hear people talking but their voices seemed mashed together and slow. Couldn&#39;t understand them.
After a bit, I understood parts of the conversation, I understood that I was in an autopsy room. I was dead. But I wasn&#39;t dead, I could still think and feel. After a mighty struggle I willed my eyese to open. I heard a beeping begin. One of the voices screamed and the other proclaimed..."She&#39;s alive?"
Quickly gained more control over my body. My heartbeat was like a bass drum in my right ear. Each beat infused my body with more life. I rolled off the table and crawled around trying to find escape.



*2- In the Army*

No clue why, but I apparently enrolled in the army. Went through and endless phase of bootcamp. Noticed a guy who looked like Forrest Gump. I tried talking to him but he only stared straight ahead as if he didn&#39;t see or hear anyone. 
Something like American Idol was happening, except it was lousey recuits that were being elimiated from the army. I didn&#39;t want to be in the army so decided to try get kicked out by being a wimpy whiney bitch. It didn&#39;t work, some other gal got kicked out instead of me.
We readied for a parade. At the head of our group, on the left, someone carried a U.S. flag. At the right some one carried a Canadian flag. I somehow talked whoever was in charge, into letting me carry the Hiawatha Belt flag in the middle at the head with the other flags.



*3- To The Plaza*

Recall walking to the Plaza at night. It was totally quiet and very dark. The streetlights didn&#39;t seem to shed very much night.



*4- The Meal & the Unwanted Guest*

Prepared a huge Christmas like meal. A lot of people were in my house talking. I paid them no mind, simply tried to hurry and get the meal done so they would all eat and leave.
In the midst of all of this a woman from the Children&#39;s aid walked in and sat on the couch like she belonged. I stopped preparing the meal and made my way to her. 
"Excuse me, who let you in?" I asked.
"No one. Go about your business." She said in an uppity voice.
"How about you just GO?" I said and pointed to the door.
"I would but your&#39;s is the only house left." She said. 
I had no clue what that meant so I just shrugged and went back to preparing the meal. Kept my eye on that woman though. 



*5- Along the River to Tyendinaga*

Drove along a thin deep river. The driver pointed to a large billoboard. On it was a map of reserves. He told us we were going to Tyendinaga. (there was a long explenation why we were going there but I can&#39;t remember it now) 
As we drove along the river I watched a fishing boat that had 3 long fishingpoles fastened to the back of it. The boat sped up the river and I wondered how they were supposed to get any bites when they were moving so fast.
We nearly got to our destination but we turned around and travelled back down the river again. I was somewhat disappointed but didn&#39;t say anything. Met up with the fishing boat again and I watched it, curious at to if they would ever catch anything with such a fishing technique.



*6- The Nowhere Piano*

Laid on my couch all bundled up in a blanket. Felt tired and worn out. Tried watching television but it couldn&#39;t hold my interest.
Suddenly heard piano music. Sounded as if it was coming from one of the bedrooms at the other end of the house. I asked D, "When did we get a piano?"
He didn&#39;t know what I was talking about, apparently didn&#39;t hear the music. I got up, blanket still wrapped around me and checked through the house for the piano. I found none.
When I laid on the couch again the music started. I listened to the tune, it was played very slowly, as if someone were practice playing. Beethoven, I think it was. 
Knew instantly it was a little girl  practicing. I simply sat there and listened, wishing I could go back and relearn how to play.



*7- Meeting Andrew*

I was getting dressed up to meet a guy. I wore a lacy off white peasant shirt and black pants that flared out at the bottom. I kept adjusting my clothing, it didn&#39;t feel comfortable. Kept checking myself in the large dining room mirror. Noticed my arms were grossly fat and jiggly. Disgusted by the sight of my arms I turned and said, "Why can&#39;t I be like a normal female and get fat about the hips and thighs?"
"You&#39;re not normal. That&#39;s what&#39;s great about you." A voice answered. I turned to see the guy sitting at my kitchen table. 
"You don&#39;t sound like puppy dogs and sunshine." I said, realizing that was the first time I&#39;d heard him speak. "And if you like my fat arms so much... kiss &#39;em." 
I chased him around the table trying to catch him, calling him Andrew instead of Drew. Don&#39;t think I caught him.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Grrr... damned electric blinked out and I have to redo this post again.    ::angry::  

*Wednesday January 18th*

***recall no dreams from last night, didn&#39;t sleep well
***back to bed at 9am to LD

> slept on left side
>country music radio station playing quietly in background


*Searching WILD*

Watched HI until my attention was stolen away by music. Heard a piece of Music by Mozart (familiar then but can&#39;t recall what piece it was now) Recalled I was supposed to reality check when I hear Mozart so i plugged my nose and inhaled. I could breath slightly. Tried it again and still could breath. Wasn&#39;t sure if I was dreaming or not. Plugged my nose harder and inhaled again, could still breath. Began to believe I was dreaming but the realization that a country music station wouldn&#39;t play Mozart was what clued me in that i was definatly dreaming. 

As soon as I was certain I was dreaming the Mozart music went silent. I was laying on my side in bed, covers pulled up over my head. Wanted to be up and instantly I was in a standing position, covers still draping over me. Don&#39;t know if I walked out of them or they just disappeared, but they were gone as I walked out into the hallway. As I slowly made my way down the hall I bit down on my right pointer finger just to see if it would hurt or not. It didn&#39;t hurt, my teeth clenched through my finger as if it were air. I found this odd and tried it again. Still no pain.

Got out into the living room and noticed there were no curtains on the windows. The vibrant blue of the sky filled the windows. I instantly remembered the snowman task but decided I&#39;d do it after I tried to summon my dream guide again. I simply thought... &#39;I want to see my dream guide.&#39; Nothing happened. I said it out loud and still nothing happened. I walked through the dining room and kitchen as I demanded to see my dream guide. Still nothing. I turned, hoping that it might have materialized behind me. Nothing. I rounded back down the hallway towards the front door. "I WANT TO MEET MY DREAM GUIDE&#33;" I yelled angrily. Still nothing.

Remembering that the Joker had appeared last time I asked for a dream guide, I decided to conjour him up and actually speak to him this time. I called out, "Joker, where are you?" As I made my way to the front door a shadow moved across the wall, an angular tall shadow that made me stop in my tracks. Someone had passed by the long window beside my front door, causing the shadow. I never thought to check outside. 

Instead, I moved through the house checking the closets and rooms for the Joker, sure he was playing hide and seek with me. I kept calling out to him, saying stuff like, &#39;Come out, come out where ever you are,&#39; or &#39;I know you&#39;re here somewhere.&#39; etc.

As I moved back into the living room I noticed it had turned into an odd mutation of my house and my grandmother&#39;s house. I then checked the new rooms that had appeared on the north side of the living room for the Joker. Still couldn&#39;t find him. As I turned southward again a little girl  was there with me. She kind of looked like K but somehow... wasn&#39;t her. She helped me search the house for the Joker. 

We ended up back in my bedroom but this room too had become a splicing of two houses. It was my bedroom and at the same time it was my grandmother&#39;s kitchen. There were two windows on the south. In the place of my boring old flat bed there was a black iron canopy bed. With what seemed to be a practiced ease I leapt up onto the railing that spanned across the top of the bedframe. I decided to push through the roof and get outside. I got up through the ceiling but couldn&#39;t seem to get up through the actual roof. I sat curled in the small crawlspace and then simply dropped back down to the bed railing. 

With perfect balance and with my hands clasped behind my back, I paced back and forth atop the railing of the bedframe. I tried to figure out what I was doing wrong. I wondered why I couldn&#39;t conjor anyone, why i couldn&#39;t get out of the cieling and why I couldn&#39;t find the Joker. As I pondered this I glanced out the right window. I saw puddles of water shimmering on the ground. "A dreamsign." I said out loud as I glanced over at the little girl who had hopped up and was playing on the other railing atop the canopy. I was going to reality check but didn&#39;t. I looked at the girl. "Hey, you&#39;re a dream sign too and the blue in the sky I saw earlier." I then wondered if I should be reality checking in the midst of the LD? Maybe I&#39;d gain more control?

The bed started wobbling and I swayed with it&#39;s motion to make it wobble harder. The little girl fell off the railing and onto a heaping pile of blankets. I hopped down and helped her up. Together we went into my &#39;new&#39; living room, still with the feeling the Joker was lurking about somewhere.

As I stepped into the living room &#39;Turn the Page&#39; was playing. I started singing along to it, very loudly and very horribly. The little girl started giggling at my show and I sang even louder and added some dramatic arm movements into the song. As I was singing away a guy in a hooded sweater strolled out of &#39;new&#39; middle bedroom on the north side of my living room. I watched him walk by.

I stopped singing, "YOU&#33;" I yelled as I pointed at him. "STOP&#33;"

The guy stopped just before he was to enter the kitchen.

"Who are you?" 

The guy turned and sat on a chair by the kitchen entrance. He clasped his hands and placed them neatly in his lap. His face was hidden by the hood.

"WHO... ARE... YOU?" I asked again.

He didn&#39;t answer, which annoyed me beyond belief. I started singing a song I&#39;d made up on the spot. I sort of slinked towards him as I sang it, singing as if my life depended upon the preformance. I can&#39;t remember the song now but it&#39;s basic message was, tell me who you are or I&#39;m going to rip your face off and tapdance on it.   ::?:  

The guy didn&#39;t answer, but suddenly his face was visible. He sort of resembled T, but he had wiley hair. I then suddenly wondered who the little girl was. I turned to ask her who she was and ask where she came from but she was gone. I turnd back to the guy and asked again who he was. He responded, and though I didn&#39;t really comprehend his answer I felt it was good enough. 

"Such a good boy." I said and patted him on the shoulder. I then lost interest in him and wondered where the Joker and the little girl had sneaked off to. I started searching the house again.

Woke up in mid search.


((man my LD&#39;s are boring   ::roll::  ))

----------


## Marvo

Now, that&#39;s a very interesting LD. Thrilling experience indeed&#33;  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Placebo

Sounded like a very decent LD. From your description, you had a lot of lucidity and vividness. Apart from the changing characters and rooms, which makes it more interesting anyway.

Well done  :wink2: 

Sorry you didn&#39;t find your dream guide though..

----------


## Vex Kitten

hey guys, thanks for stopping in, I&#39;ll get around to stalking you all later.   ::wink::  


I see my dates are messed up... that&#39;ll teach me to solely trust my computer&#39;s calender. 


*Thursday Jan 18th*

> Couch 2:30am - 7:45 am
> Side
> West
> Classical



*1- Fleeing Indian Women*

A trio of buckskin clad indian women walked across a barren desert. They came to what looked like an Iroquioian village in the middle of no where. It was surrounded by an imposing wall of tall sharpened trees. 
The women tried to get in but something was off. The village was taken over by someone else. 
2 women, not wanting to become prisoners, dashed back into the darkening desert. One stayed behind and went into the village. The 2  fleeing women ran towards the rocky silhouetted horizon. They needed a place to hide and climbed down under a thick shrub. There they curled up and practically blended into the landscape.



*2- Balloons & Kids*

I was supposed to go on a hot air balloon ride but just watching the way the basket swung and dangled under the giant balloon made me have second thoughts. I eventually decided... HELL NO.
Bored, I roamed the area.  I saw about 4 or 5 small kids sitting atop a large bouquet of helium filled balloons. I watched them for a while, it was odd. They never fell off the pile. 
I grabbed some balloons and blew them up, a yellow one, a blue one and a red one. Tied them all together and gave them to a lone little girl. She skipped merrily away.
A woman, the other kids&#39; mother, called to them. She had an Austrailian accent. As the kids left the balloons I noticed they had the same accent. I looked around me and realized I was in Australia. Wondered how the hell I ended up there and roamed around checking out the scenery.



*3- Padre & The Barbie Doll*

Watched my kitten Padre playing with a naked Barbie doll. He chewed on her hands and feet. Whenever I tried to sneak the doll away from him he&#39;d growl and snatch it back only to chew on it some more.



*4- X-mas Tree Invasion*

Cleaned my house. D cleaned out my bedroom while I took care of the rest of the house. When I checked the bedroom he&#39;d cleaned it right out and had moved my bed against the west wall. It blocked my closet. This annoyed me but I said nothing. I&#39;d simply move my bed back later.
I returned to the living room to clean. To my horror there were now 3 xmas trees standing in there. One was huge and against the north wall. Another, smaller tree was betweeen the two front windows. The third tree was only a couple of feet high and sitting in the middle of the floor. They had no decorations but the biggest tree had red pipe cleaners wound around it&#39;s trunk, holding it together I think.
I dismantled the damned trees.



*5- The Old Shop*

Cleaned the outside of an old antique shop. I firstly swept the snow and dirt off the steps. Then turned my attention to cleaning the grime off the ornate glass shades of the antique lamps. After that I set to work with a broom to swipe down the masses of spider webs that practically encased the front of the store and the main entrance. A few spiders skittered away but most were dead and just dropped to the ground.


*** YES&#33; My electricity went out just as I hit the button to submit this post... I was afraid it didn&#39;t get posted but I guess I got lucky this time.  :smiley:

----------


## ezekiel7

You and I dream about spiders a lot too... Damn Spiders&#33; =P anyway, if your electricity keeps going out, why don&#39;t you use Microsoft Word or something? That way&#33; You at least might have a chance of an auto save. Or after each sentence hit CTRL + S &#33; Save. 

I&#39;m going to scan through my dreams for a dream sign... I think it may be MG... hmmm

----------


## oneironut

Hi Vex, do you perform reality checks when you&#39;re cleaning house in RL? So many of the journal entries I&#39;ve read here seem to involve you cleaning something, it might become a LDing goldmine if you develop the habit. Anyhow, great journal as always.   :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Wednesday January 18th*
> 
> He didn&#39;t answer, which annoyed me beyond belief. I started singing a song I&#39;d made up on the spot. I sort of slinked towards him as I sang it, singing as if my life depended upon the preformance. I can&#39;t remember the song now but it&#39;s basic message was, tell me who you are or I&#39;m going to rip your face off and tapdance on it.   
> [/color]
> [/b]



Hahahaha. Nice.  ::chuckle:: 

Hmmm. Can&#39;t help but wonder if the little girl might have been your dream guide, though. She seemed to follow you around quite a bit. (I thought it was cool how she was copying you by walking around on the bed canopy) Maybe she was just waiting for you to ask her some quetions? Heh.

----------


## sloth

Sometimes I do this.  :smiley: 

*does something*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Zeek: I noticed the spider thing too. Considered using them as a dream sign, along with a couple of other things but I narrowed the list down to five to work with for now. I&#39;m sure I&#39;ll add the spiders to the list eventually. 


Oneironut: That would be an excellent idea, using the cleaning as a dreamsign.... but I don&#39;t usually clean my house. I have someone do it for me. Perhaps I&#39;ll get off my butt and start cleaning eventually just so I can use that as a LD trigger. Thanks for the suggestion. 


Oneironaut: I&#39;m thinking the little girl was my guide too. The dream me is an idiot and didn&#39;t even consider that possibility. I did eventually want to ask the girl who she was but apparently I took too long and she left. Even thinking that the hooded guy might have been a guide or something important, and here I had to go and threaten the poor creature. Hope I didn&#39;t scare them away. 


Sloth:   ::shock::  
*watches as sloth does something*


*Friday Jan 19th*

> bed 2:50am - 8 am
> left side
> south


*1- Solar Panels & Past Murders*

Me and a long haired guy were out back of a house that was situated exactly on the spot my grandmother&#39;s house is. The house was larger, older and abandoned.
The guy and I were talking about putting up a solar panel as a power source for the house. We intended to investigate the premisis. I pulled the panel out of a plastic sleeve and the guy started folding it as if he were doing oragami. He explained that this was a special panel that we could send up into the air like a kite.
As we attatched the string to it the guy went over the history of the house, said a serial killer used to live there and told me a few things that had happened. As I glanced at the house I&#39;d get flashes of some guy with a beige medical mask preparing  various sharp instruments. I realized the mask was made of human skin and I felt sick. 
The guy had turned into a girl and I told her I didn&#39;t want to be out back of the house, I wanted to send the solar panel up from along side the house. Had a bad feeling about being in the back. She agreed and we moved to the side and tried to send up the panel but there wasn&#39;t enough wind. 



*2- Down 2nd Line*

I was on Second line, neared the intersection where I used to catch the school bus. I crossed over to the north side of the road and noticed the pine tree that had had all it&#39;s branched hacked off, was alive and well again. I then moved down into the ditch to look for the plants I&#39;d planted there. They were succulent, deep red and sort of fuzzy. About kneehigh and spaced about 5 feet apart. Got so far and there was nothing but garbage carpeting the ditch. I started kicking it away in the hopes my plants didn&#39;t get crushed. They were dead or dying and the sight of the crumpled and withering plants both enraged and saddened me. I tried to clear all the trash out of the ditch so they might live again.



*3- The Hill & the Wavers*

Walked through a NF-ish city. Came to a steep street that seemed like it was made of millions of tiny legos. The street arced steeply downward and I followed it just to see where it went. As I strolled right down the middle of this street, whoever was on the sidewalk would stop and wave at me.
I didn&#39;t know what was going on but I felt like I was Queen of the world when people would do a double take and then wave fanaitically at me. 



*4- Berating Bud*

Was in the Married with Children Household. Bud and I were arguing about a chewing gum his father had created as we watched him putting up a wall in the garage. I got sick of listening to the both of them and moved into the living room. I looked through piles of movies to watch and whenever I found one I wanted to see I&#39;d open it only to find out there was no movie in the case.
Kelly came in and sat on the couch. She gave me a small bag of stuff I apparently had sent her to the store for. Bud and Al came in and Kelly gave them each something too. Can&#39;t remember what she gave her dad but she gave Bud a massive bottle of bubble gum flavored zit cream. He tried to pretend he wasn&#39;t embarassed but me and Kelly took turns berating him, basically demasculated him by way of words. After each comment we&#39;d laugh our asses off. Almost had the boy in tears.



*5- Bug Fest*

I was picking lice and nits out of a little girl&#39;s  hair. I found a very large lice and pulled it out of her hair to show her. It fell onto her lap and she screamed. The bug fell onto the floor and scampered away. I got down on my hands and knees and chased it, trying to crush it with a sock. (didn&#39;t want bug juice all over my fingers) The lice was about as big as a centipede.
Other critters were on the floor too. There were silverfish, a millipede, and a little grey furry jumping spider. I tried to steer the lice toward the spider. The spider leapt for it but then backed away from the bug. Another spider appeared, a larger white jumping spider, and it attacked the grey spider. As I watched them fighting the lice nearly escaped. I found it again and crushed it along with any other insects scuttling across my floor. 
Once in insect mass murdering was done,  I moved toward the stove. Being  barefoot, I felt something twitching at my toes. Looked down to see tiny maggots squirming out from under the stove. Disgusted I backed out of the kitchen and ordered D to kill them all. He thought it was really funny that I played with the insects and spiders that could bite and sting yet was afraid of tiny maggots that basically can do nothing but squrim. 



*6- Riding w/ T*

Was in T&#39;s old car. She sped along River Road at a very high rate of speed. Her car wasn&#39;t air conditioned, very hot inside. I rolled down the window and kicked my feet up to rest on the passenger side mirror. 
I told her it was nice to ride with someone who drives so fast, that my sister drives about 30 m/hr max. 
She then told me I should get my licence so I can drive my self around. I told her no. I&#39;ve no desire to drive and that I prefer to chauferred around anyway. 
We continued speeding down the road going over the pros and cons of driving.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Saturday Jan 20th

> Bed 2:45am - 9 am
> Stomach
> South


*1- Riding with Granny*

In a car with my aunt Granny. I think we were headed to Niagara Falls, my aunt was driving on the wrong side of the road to get there.



*2- JF...*

Recall seeing JF but can&#39;t remember the dream that surrounded us.



*3- Meds Interview*

Was in a room with an unfamiliar woman. She was asking me a hell of a lot of questions. The only I could remember was when she asked me if I was on any medications. Told her I take vitamins, digestive enzimes before a big meal, and ginko. She said that wasn&#39;t enough. I needed more then got up and left.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Monday Jan 22nd

*1- The Glass Room*

Was in a small glass room. The only thing in the room with me was a small box upon which i sat. Couldn&#39;t see anyone else but knew I was being watched, like I was a specimen of some sort.
Dream switched to me being out side the room looking in at myself sitting on that box. Two other&#39;s were with me and the wall ahead of us changed into a solid wall with a big viewing window in it. We all pried the window open and pulled the specimen me out of the room.
She handed me a metallic bag. It was half full of a greenish yellow slime that was specked with black. "That&#39;s my anger." specimen me informed me. She then left with the other two people, left me standing there with her anger. I kept it and followed far behind the trio.



*2- Veterens & End of the World*

Walked down Veteren&#39;s lane beside the park. It was full of old guys dressed in full service uniforms. At the head of the group a woman or guy in white gave a passionate speech.
Continued on down to where the pool hall should be. Instead there was a field in which more veterns were sitting. These guys, I didn&#39;t recognise. Their uniforms were odd and they had the strangest looking hats on their head, a cross between a helmet and a small turban.
I rounded the corner and moved toward the school. In place of the school was a large drop off. Seemed the world simply dropped away. A narrow, steep set of stairs lead down to the bottom to a park. I took the stairs to the bottom and met up with a woman. I asked her where I was. She told me that I was at the end of the world and if I continued on I would have to do it alone. 



*3- Water Dancing*

At a beach, the water was a deep and serene blue and it stretched on forever to greet the paler blue of the sky.
I stepped onto the gently lapping water and walked atop it. The water was so calm that it&#39;s surface seemed like glass. I strolled farther out atop the ocean much to the amazement of those I"d left behind on the beach. I didn&#39;t look back. 
I got a good way out and realized that what I was doing was impossible. I looked around me and began to think that I had to be dreaming. As that thought struck me my feet slowly sank into the water. I grabbed hold of my will and asserted it, believed that it was totally possible that I could walk on water. I walked on, the water beneath my feet became smooth as glass again.
I could faintly hear music. It reminded me of a waltz. I started spinning and dancing atop the water as if I were dancing with an invisible partner. 



*4- Spilt Food*

No clue why, but I was sitting on the floor in the midst of a dining hall. A kid was sitting near to me. He kept accidentally knocking food onto me. I&#39;d simply brush it off me and sit there lost in my thoughts. I was wondering how I could shake myself free of the entire mess of them.
The kid, with what looked like a plastic bowl of cereal, got up from his seat. He nearly spilled his food on me. I reached up and pushed his bowl level again so it wouldn&#39;t spill. His father (i think) told me to leave him alone. I told the guy to keep an eye on his effin kid then, so I wouldn&#39;t have to. 
They left. I stayed on the floor, still trying to devise a plan of escape while everyone around me stuffed their faces and gossiped and laughed.



*5- The Dark Stall*

Was at a fast food joint, very similar to McD&#39;s, except it was smaller and the tables were annoyingly close together. I didn&#39;t order anything but went and sat at a table in a far corner where no one would bother me. On the wall ahead of me was a framed article. I put my hands behind my head, leaned back and read it. 
A blond guy came and sat across the isle from me. He looked severely depressed all hunched over his food and picking bits off of it to eat. I was almost was compassionate enough to ask him what was wrong but then thought... to hell with him.
I went to the bathroom, went into the last stall only to see that there was no toilet in it. I looked to the right and there was an archway that lead into another room, another room I"d failed to notice before. I moved into this darker room. The wall on the right of me was lined with mirrors. To the left of me were several roomy stalls that looked like bathroom stalls. I made my way to the end stall and looked inside. Still no toilet.
Voiced caught my ear. Again, to the right of me another, smaller archway appeared. It lead into a hall. I slipped into the stall and closed the door. I pressed against the wall and listened. The voices suddenly amplified and then sounded like they were coming from within my own mind. I pushed them out of my head and stared at the wall. I heard a new set of voices speaking... actually,  I  had a feeling the voices were the thoughts of other people because they were saying things that people wouldn&#39;t normally say.
I stayed in the dark stall listening in on these conversations hoping that no one would find me.



*6- Struggling to LD*

Sitting on my bed with my sketchbook across my knees, I simply doodled. Got tired of that and laid down, pulled my blanket up over my head to snuff out the sunlight that was shining in through the curtain. I sprawled my arms out on either side of me and relaxed. 
Eventually heard strains of a Mozart harp and flute concerto trying to overpower the static on the radio. Instantly my arms went numb. Wondering if I was dreaming, I struggled to bring my hand up to my face, did the nose plug reality check. I could still inhale through my nose. My arms felt number and the music played a little  louder. I sort of felt overwhelmed by the numbness and the music, as if they were trying to wrap around me and hold me still. I struggled again to do the nose plug reality check. I could breathe.
Certain now that I was dreaming I let my arm flop deadly back to the side and I tried to rise. All I got was a strange shifting shifting sensation, as if my spirit were moving from side to side trying push out of my body.
I slipped from that state and back to semi wakefullness. Slightly pissed off I relaxed again and let myself sink back into a dream state. I was immediately back in LD mode and trying to rise from the bed again. I couldn&#39;t. I struggled so hard to move that I awakened myself once again. 
Frustrated, I sat up and pushed the covers off of me. Looked down at my blanket and it was unfamiliar to me. I wondered where the hell I&#39;d gotten that blanket from, looked around the room and things seemed crooked somehow. I felt afraid for an instant because I didn&#39;t know what the fuck was going on. 

I then really awoke. 
Stupid FA&#39;s.

----------


## Vex Kitten

No dream recall yesterday

*Wed Jan 24th*

> Bed 3am - 8am
> South & side
> Class.


*1- The Airmobiles*

At my grandmothers cleaning the yard & saw a very lowflying red helicopter. It moved from north to south and disappeared over the tree tops. 
Shortly after that an old fashioned, biwinged red airplane was loop-de-looping in the sky to the east. I watched it until it too disappeared towards the south. 
Moments after that there was a vehile that looked sort of like a ricshaw with wide wings in the sky over Sour Springs Rd. It too was red and it did all kinds of crazy loops and spirals in the sky. It came down closer and closer to earth. 
"Look&#33; Bet it&#39;s going to crash. I should go get my camera&#33;" I called to D who was still cleaning the yard. I was about to run into the house for my camera but the contraption dove for earth and a tinny crash echoed through the area. 
We ran across the field. The crash could be seen between the two houses. Amazingly, the guy, dressed in an aviator&#39;s jacket, helmet and huge goggles, had survived.
I tried to get to the scene but ran into D&#39;s family there, S & JS, SH. They stopped us and were yapping away, basically preventing me from getting to the crash.



*2- The Michelle Loonie*

Went to a store from my childhood only to see that it was nearly empty of products. Two blond girls worked behind the counter. I took my time looking for stuff, got a chocolate chip cookie ice cream sandwhich & a chocolate popsicle. Looked at the mags on the table. There was only a business mag and a stack of comic books that was full of nothing but female super heros and villians. I was tempted to buy them but wasn&#39;t sure if I had enough money.
At the counter I paid for my stuff and it came to 4 dollars. I counted out a mit full of change, a twoonie, a loonie, a couple of quarters, some dimes and nickels. As I recounted the change to make sure it was exact, I picked up the loonie. It had a wiley native design on one side and the name Michelle over a flower on the other side. Another loonie had another odd design on it and on the other side was a raised image of a totem pole. I wanted to keep the coins. I&#39;d never seen any like them before, but had to use them to pay for my stuff. 



*3-The Bend and the Hill*

Drove on a highway, came to a sharp bend that seemed to never end. I held onto the edge of my seat so I wouldn&#39;t topple over onto the driver as he continually turned. I began to think that such a bend was impossible unless it spiraled up or downward. 
At that thought the highway straightened out again. The driver took a shortcut through a mall parking lot. We all got out and made our way around the mall. Behind it was a narrow passage that steeply upward. Everyone else easily made their way up. I had trouble, it was too steep and my legs were horribly sore. I got part way and decided to climb up the rock wall and beat everyone else to the top. Got up the wall to see that I was really high up. I could see across the country side straight to niagara falls in the distance. I had a sudden longing to go there.




*4- Yoga With Pregnant People*

Like the title says, I was in a yoga class with several pregnant women. Their spouses wore pregnancy suits and exercised with them. I was alone. Apparently I already had a baby and was exersicing with it strapped to my belly. 
The kid was all smiley and giggly as I did the simple yoga positions. I suddenly realised I didn&#39;t know who the baby was... I hadn&#39;t had a baby&#33;

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> I counted out a mit full of change, a twoonie, a loonie, a couple of quarters, some dimes and nickels.[/b]



What&#39;s a twoonie and a loonie?  NEVER heard those terms before... some sort of coin I guess?





> *4- Yoga With Pregnant People*
> 
> Like the title says, I was in a yoga class with several pregnant women. Their spouses wore pregnancy suits and exercised with them. I was alone. Apparently I already had a baby and was exersicing with it strapped to my belly.   The kid was all smiley and giggly as I did the simple yoga positions. I suddenly realised I didn&#39;t know who the baby was... I hadn&#39;t had a baby&#33;[/b]



I find this dream really interesting for some reason.  Maternal instincts or hormones or something?  I dunno.  But, it&#39;s just interesting.  Pregnant people appearing, for a start.  Then you appearing with them.  Then you with a child.  Meh.  Interesting.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Blue...



Canada has coins instead of bills as it&#39;s two and one dollar monetary denominations.
The gold coloured coin is the loonie. It has a loon (why it&#39;s called a loonie) on one side and the Queen on the other.  
The two toned coin is the toonie, . It&#39;s got a polar bear on one side, the Queen on the other. There was a thing over deciding what to call the &#036;2 coin a while back. Someone settled on toonie because, well, it rhymes with the dollar coin and also describes the coins value.

Wish I could have gotten a better pic of them.


About the pregnancy dream, my brother&#39;s girlfriend just announced she was knocked up. Poor girl. I&#39;m thinking that that is the source of &#39;inspiration&#39; for the yoga dream. At least I hope it is. Lord knows I haven&#39;t got a maternal bone in my body.   ::shakehead2::  




*Thurs Jan 25th*

> Bed 3am - 8am
> Back & South
> Class.


*1- Texas Chainsaw Devils Rejects*

Watched TCM last night. Dream was a bastardization of the two above mentioned movies. It was basically me trying to escape from a bunch of psychos. 
Strangely, I wasn&#39;t terrified like I should have been. I was afraid, yes, but not fearing for my life or whatever they were going to do to me.
The guy from Devil&#39;s Rejects sneaked me out to a small cabin in the middle of no where he said he was going to rape me. He didn&#39;t. Instead he did other things that continually brought me to the brink of orgasm and then he&#39;d stop and make me ask for more. I didn&#39;t at first, but then decided to ask as a way to keep him busy. So I faked it over and over again until he tired out. I then sneaked out of the cabin and got to a populated area. 
Thinking I was safe, I tried to get my bearings and find a way to somewhere safe. I then saw a guy, one of the guys who had been trying to kill me, in the crowd. He followed me. I looked around for something to kill him with. I then switched to hunter mode instead of hunted, the only thing on my mind was murdering that guy so I could make a clean get away.



*2- JF Chained*

I made my way through an unfamiliar school. I peeked into the classrooms every now and again searching for someone or something.
Eventually found JF in one of the rooms. He played a small hand held game while every one else was working. I sneaked into the class and sat beside him. He showed me the game and asked if I wanted to play. I didn&#39;t. I asked him to skip class with me. 
He sort of nodded but didn&#39;t look at me the entire time, which really annoyed me. I told him to hurry and sneak off with me. He nodded again but continued playing the game. I happened to look down at his feet and saw that there were strings of silver chains hooked into his bare calves. They were securely attatched to the floor and merged right into the flesh of his legs. 
When I looked up at him again, his game had turned into a heavy text book. He was reading it intently so i just got up and left. I roamed around looking for something else to do.
It was then that I caught a glimpse of that lucifer guy again. I only saw him from behind as he rounded a corner and disappeared. I quickly pursued him, remembering him but not his name. (again) I was determined to ask him what his name was before he could ask me to remember it.



*3- The Crowded Room*

Only recall being an a crowed room full of people in black and white jumpsuits. (very similar to the one Superman wore in an episode of Justice League I watched last night) The place was packed full of people, barely any room to move. I wanted out and pushed my way all the way around the edge of the room. There were no doors. There was no way out. Not a conventional way anyway. 
I felt a panic attack set in. I couldn&#39;t stand to be in that room with all those people. I tried to stay calm as I desperately searched for escape.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Friday Jan 26th*

>Couch 2:30am - 8am
>side & West
>none

***budgies, damn those squaking heaps of feathers and noise, woke me up & can only recall a couple of dreams. Note to self, get a cover for that birdcage.


*1- Tiger Crystal*

Searched a store with a bunch of odd items in it. Reminded me of the shop from the TV series Friday the 13th. Flipped through a mag in the store, saw an 5 in clear crystal set into a tiger&#39;s vertebra. I wanted it.
Asked the cashiers for it but they said they didn&#39;t sell it. Argued with them. Finally one took me to a closet, said it might be inside. It&#39;s doors were bifold and angled toward the top of the inside of the closet....therefore unable to open. 
Eventually one of the girls had the bright idea to pull the closet door right off, turn it sideways and slide it into the top of the closet. While they struggled with this, I left. I&#39;d find a tiger crystal someplace else.



*2- The Blob & My World*

Was in a small shack, almost a playhouse sort of thing. I was drawing something. Looked out the window and saw someone climbing up on what looked like a roof without a house underneith it. They jumped on the floating rooftop and a black gooey substance sprayed up out of the eaves. It splashed down near my hut.
Watched the black stuff, it moved, formed into a huge black maggot type shape and wriggled around for a bit. It then turned into a giant black oily looking seal and it chased me.
I ran across the snow, realized I had no shoes on, could feel the cold on my feet. I skidded to a stop and turned back toward the seal, wondered why I was running from it. The blob shifted into a human type form, about the same size as me. It charged me and I stood waiting for it. Before it could touch me I reached out with my left hand and grabbed it by it&#39;s face, sank my fingers into it&#39;s head and held on tight. The blob tried to break free but couldn&#39;t. 
I then, quite angrily, informed it that it was nothing. It&#39;s power was laughable because it was in MY world where I held all the power. To prove my control I made the snow disappear and the sun drop from the sky and rise again. I then told the blob that it was nothing more than a shitstreak on the underwear of life. I then crushed it&#39;s head with my bare hand and the stuff fell to form what looked like an oil slick on the grass. 
Not liking the sight of it, I willed it into a ball shape, picked it up and whipped it up into the  sky. It soared out of sight and out into space... if I threw it hard enough. 
I sat on the grass and looked around at the world. I was it&#39;s center and simply watched it play out around me. Kids in a park. People walking hand in hand. There was a little stray dog roaming around. Winter was gone and everything was warm. It was a nice feeling to just sit there and be.


***there were other dreams too, hopefully i will remember then eventually

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Jan 27th*

> 2:30am - 8am
> Side & South
> Class

***Mozarts Bday anniversary today, &#39;my&#39; radio station is playing his music all day today, started at 6am. So disappointed that it didn&#39;t carry over into my dreams to trigger me to RC. But, I&#39;ll have a hell of a lot of RCing to all day today while I listen to that station. My poor nose....

*1- Blinking UFO*

On a road, spotted a bright light in the twilight sky. It moved to the south and hung in the sky, a bunch of lights started blinking. Started out as 4 bright lights, one on its n, s, e & w sides. They switched to a bunch of smaller lights that encirlced the craft.
Me, and now others sitting on neatly lined pews in a field, watched the lights move through the sky. I was afraid of them and wanted to get out of that place.  Before I could a bright beam of light blasted out of the craft and scanned across the crowd of people. I ducked behind someone else so the light wouldn&#39;t shine on me.
Eventually the ship zoomed off. It  never scanned me. My sister was there by the woods and yelled that the UFO had decended there and disappeared into an old backpack that was laying partially covered by leaves. No one believed her but there was a really odd smell in the air, sort of a burnt smell, that was the scent of the craft&#39;s exhaust. Knew it was still near.



*2- The Chinese Woman/No Pasta/Stubborn  Light*

Was living in an elegant spacious house. A chinese woman, as well as a few others were visiting. The C woman had placed sweet smelling incense all over. Also, in front of her were four odd items. One was something that looked a cymbol balancing atop a thin black pole. (can&#39;t remember the others now, dammit) The symbol, when tappped genlty, would shimmy down the pole via a hole in it&#39;s center. As it slid down the pole it made the most beautiful, almost musical tinkling noises. 
The doorbell rang. I turned off the lights and told everyone to be quiet. For some reason I wasn&#39;t supposed to be entertaining anyone so late. I think it was like a neighborhood rule. Anyway, I crept over to the door and opened it, making sure to hold it tightly so whoever it was couldn&#39;t get in. It was a neighbor, she said, "I SMELL PASTA&#33; You better not be cooking pasta in there. You know it&#39;s against the rules."
I kindly informed her I had no pasta in the house at all. The woman&#39;s face screwed up like a little kid&#39;s who hasn&#39;t gotten it&#39;s way. She turned and walked away, but before she got off my steps she turned back and yelled, "NO PASTA&#33;"
I slammed the door and tried turn my lights back on. The huge chandelier in the living room came on easily, sending blades of shimmering light blinking through the air.  The foyer chand. wouldn&#39;t come on. I kept turning the nob left and right. The light would brighten a bit but then sputter out as if it were too weak to light. Kept playing with this switch trying to make it work. Oh, the chan. in the foyer was made of finely cut black crystal. Rather pretty.



*3- Lonely Canoe*

I flew over the land. Of all the scenes I soared over, the only one I can recall is of a swamp that nearly entirely overgrown with narrow spotted leaves and little white flowers. The water in the swamp was tinged a milky colour. In the midst of it all was an empty, floating canoe. I soared down and sat in it. 



*4- Checking my DJ*

Was online at DV referencing my DJ for something, an important connecting factor that ran through most of my dreams. Checked my last entry and there were three titles with no explenation of what the dreams were. (Damn, I remembered each title when I woke up but have forgotten them on the journey from my bedroom to this room)
Recall one had to do with what I thought was temperature but it turned out to be titled something like..&#39;Of temp. ____ & ____&#39;.



*5- Classrooms & Bathrooms*

ATM, can only vaguely recall being in several different rooms, mostly classes or bathrooms. Think I was stalking someone...




*6- The Return of JE*

JE showed up on my doorstep and walked in as if  nothing had happened. I followed him into the kitchen and asked what he wanted. Said he was made to live with me.  I told him that if that was true he&#39;s have to obey my every single demand or command or else I was shipping him back off to jail.
He got a pissed off look on his face and tried to shove past me. I pushed him back againt the fridge and yelled, "STAY". He grudgingly stood still as I laid into him with a long lecture and the rules of the house in regards to him.
When I finished he tried to walk out of the room "Oh no you don&#39;t. You dont just walk away on me like that. You have to ask permission to do anything around here. Got it?"
He sneered at me and called me a bitch. I shoved him against the fridge again and he swung at me. I grabbed him by the hair and pressed his head against the fridge door, told him to settle the eff down or get the eff out. He calmed and muttered, "May I leave the room."
"No." I said and let him go. "I&#39;m not done with you yet."
He then snapped and started swearing at me. I found it rather funny but tried my damnest not to smile. He saw me struggling to not smile and that made him even angrier. He dashed to the stove and moved it from the wall, shoved it at me. 
At this point the floor in my kitchen was severely slanted, with me on the low end and JE on the high end. The stove slid down the floor and threatened to crush me. I burst into laughter and simply grabbed the stove and effortlessly picked it up, tossed it through the air at JE. He shoved it back and I picked it up and tossed it aside like it was nothing. 
"That all you got?" I yelled. I grabbed the stove and easily kicked and smacked it around the room. I then threw it back towards him again and told him to put it back where it belonged. Realizing that he couldn&#39;t overpower me physically he obeyed and shoved the stove back in place. 
I then told him to sit in the living room and not speak unless spoken to. He went, looking totally defeated. My brother and his gf were in there and they asked him a bunch of questions. I stayed in the kitchen wondering wtf I was going to do with this damned kid who practically thinks he knows all.



*7- Newport Rd Cornfields*

Driving down Newport and there was a cornfield atop a hill. It was sewn right to the very edge of the hill where the earth had eroded partly away. The roots of the corn spilled out of the side of the hill. 
Further down the road, instead of the river there was a dark pond nestled into a thick patch of trees. On the other side of the pond was a patch of sumac, it&#39;s flowers a deep shimmering red that I couldn&#39;t pull my attention from until they were out of sight. 
On the other side of the sumac was another corn field. This one bumped right up againt the pond, some of the cornstalks were growing right out of the water. 
On the other end of the cornfield was another pond. This one was stuffed full of dead corn stalks and other withering plants. This sight made me feel really damned depressed, almost to the point i wanted to burst into a weeping fit. I wouldn&#39;t let myself lose control though. At least not in front of the vehicle&#39;s occupants.

----------


## NeAvO

> *1- Blinking UFO*
> 
> On a road, spotted a bright light in the twilight sky. It moved to the south and hung in the sky, a bunch of lights started blinking. Started out as 4 bright lights, one on its n, s, e & w sides. They switched to a bunch of smaller lights that encirlced the craft.
> Me, and now others sitting on neatly lined pews in a field, watched the lights move through the sky. I was afraid of them and wanted to get out of that place.  Before I could a bright beam of light blasted out of the craft and scanned across the crowd of people. I ducked behind someone else so the light wouldn&#39;t shine on me.
> Eventually the ship zoomed off. It  never scanned me. My sister was there by the woods and yelled that the UFO had decended there and disappeared into an old backpack that was laying partially covered by leaves. No one believed her but there was a really odd smell in the air, sort of a burnt smell, that was the scent of the craft&#39;s exhaust. Knew it was still near.
> [/b]



Lol as long as you&#39;re safe, don&#39;t worry about any one else getting "shinned" on  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hahaha. I didn&#39;t know any of those other poeple so I didn&#39;t  really care what happened to them. And I do seem to hate being shined on. Had another dream where I was chased by a ball of light that was trying to shine down on me.


*Sunday Jan 28th*


*1- Croc & Muttface*

Was in a strange house, in a kitchen that was very long an narrow. Made my way around the table and a small croc (not a baby but a miniature adult) leapt out and tried to attack me. Out of nowhere Muttface (jack russell terrier) appeared, growled and snapped at it. The two creatures kept each other occupied while I made mmy way through the house gathering up tiny kittens that I knew the croc would eventually make his meal.



*2- T&#39;s/Uncle/Bday Cake*

Went to my cousin TH&#39;s. Her boyfriend J had redone the entire interior of her house. It was nice enough but I was uncomfortable there. It didn&#39;t &#39;feel&#39; like her place anymore.
Was going to sit on the long comfortable couch but my uncle M (deceased) ran to it and flopped down. We argued over it for a bit. Tired of arguing I sat on a chair by the big front window. Outside the window there was a little mechanical looking gadget. When the wind blew, the fan on the side would spin and measure how fast the wind was coming at us. While I didn&#39;t know why anyone would need such a thing I found if fascinating and watched if for a bit.
T came out of the kitchen. She had in her hands a huge elaborately decorated bday cake with a hand smack dab in the middle of it. Around the hand were arranged candles. Kids followed along behind her as she sat the cake in the massive living room. They gathered around and sang happy bday but I don&#39;t know who&#39;s bday it was. They then hacked up the hand and the cake and ate it.



*3- Murder Game*

Online writing a post for a game or role play that was called Murder Game. 



*4- A&#39;s New Car & W&#39;s Abandoned House*

With my cousin A in her new car  which she tirelessly bragged about the entire ride. I didn&#39;t say anything, just occasionally nodded or shook my head. 
Got to my other cousin W&#39;s little shack. It was down 2nd line. We got inside to see that it was abandoned. There was a note plastered on the wall under the window. It was from the gas company, saying they would be out to check the gas leak as soon as possible... that they value their customers service and safety and would solve the problem immediatly.
The house looked like it was abandoned for some time. 


*
5- Grams & Mother&#39;s Game*

At my grandmother&#39;s house, it was full of people either milling about talking or trying to watch television. They were all pissing me off because they showed no respect for her house or belongings. 
I went to tell my  mother that they were stealing and digging through everything in the house. She was too busy playing a game that was a cross between Super Mario and Pacman, to care what they were doing. 
So it was left up to me, a rather small kid, to try make everyone behave themselves. 



*6- Photography Class Mix up*

At college, sought out my classroom. Got there and showed my registration and class scedule to the instructor. He looked it over and shook his head. Said I was in the wrong class, the class listed on the sheet had ended last semester. 
I told him no, I specifically signed up for his class. He pointed out to me that the reg listed the wrong class. That I couldn&#39;t even get my money back for the expired class because there is only a two week period in which to withdraw from a class and get my money back.
I argued with him that I had signed up for HIS class, that it wasn&#39;t my fault that the school messed up the registration, that I&#39;d payed my hundreds of dollars in fees and I was going to take HIS class. He tried to shove me out of the room and make me it up with admissions. I told him no, I was there to take his class and I was going to take it. He countered, &#39;Not unless you pay me cash here tonight.&#39;
I moved to a desk and sat down. Told him I wasn&#39;t leaving. He threatened to call secruity. I told him go ahead. It&#39;d mean more paperwork for him in the end. The guy considered it and then went about teaching.



*7- Crusing with Weird Al*

Me and someone else waited for our ride to pick us up. A van pulled up across the street. It&#39;s driver got out and mounted an American flag on the roof of the vehicle. He then put two smaller tattered flags onto a nearby sign post before waving us over. 
The guy looked like Weird Al, sounded like him. Said he was out driver for the day. Me and Whoever got into the van, I got into the back, looked more comfortable. As we drove away, Al yapped non stop to Whoever in the passenger seat. I felt soooo happy that I&#39;d taken the back seat, didn&#39;t have to make annoying small talk.
Eventually I took off my seatbelt, got on my hands and knees and looked under the seats. The floor of the van stretched impossibly far back. There were wrappers and notes under the seats. Was going to fetch them but got a bad feeling all the sudden. Got up and quickly put on my seatbelt again.
Al, for some strange reason, had sprayed foamy water all over the inside of the windshield. Could barely see where he was going. He furiously scrubbed it off with a snow brush, it only foamed up the liquid even more. I didn&#39;t feel like dying in a car crash that day so i ordered him to pull over. He turned onto a dirtroad and put the van in park. Both he and Whoever tried scrubbing the substance from the window. It only thickened. Al then backed back onto the highway and started driving again.
"Dammit, you&#39;re going to get us killed." I said, feeling the overwhelming urge to punch Al in the back of the head. Instead I reached into one of my bags and pulled out my unread newspaper. "Here, crinkle these up and use them to wipe that shit from the windows."
Al did as he was told and the newspaper worked. It easily cleaned the crud from inside the window. I passed some up to Whoever too and she cleaned her side of the window. 
Of course, the window wasn&#39;t completely clear again until the last shred of my paper was used. I then sat dejectedly in my seat waiting to get where ever we were going, Al continually blathering on and on.



*8- The Couple & Annoying Friends*

Watched a television show where a couple had just finished having sex. The girl rolled off of the guy and looked down at her mattress. "Oh my god, you made me bleed." she said. There was a big wet red spot smeared all over the bed. She laid in it and curled up next to the guy. She kept talking but it was obvious the guy wanted to get the hell out of there. He got off the bed and started dressing.
I was then part of the next scene of the show. I was outside as a group of 4 guys approached. They were coming to retrieve their friend. They saw him in the window and when he looked out one of the guys mooned him. The guy in the window tried not to laugh and remain serious as he explained to the girl he&#39;d just slept with, that he had an important thing to go to.
Outside, the guys started doing a bunch of stupid stuff, one guy kicked the other in the nuts, the other guy snuck up and gave the other a wedgie. Just a bunch of silly stuff like that. I crept over to the group and when the one guy wasn&#39;t watching me, I shoved him backward into a badminton net. He fell over and got tangled in it. I kicked him over a few times to roll him into the net even more. Once he was good and wrapped up I sat atop his back and up was preparing pull the guys pants off and give him the wedgie of a lifetime when I woke up.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon Jan 29th*

***didn&#39;t sleep too well

*1- The Sad Character*

Was rping with someone online and he or she mentioned how my character seemed always depressed. They bet me that they could make my character smile. I took that bet, knowing damned well I could keep my char dreary no matter what.
The dream consisted of me continually finding a way to de happy-ify my partner&#39;s posts.



*2- My Moth*

Cleaned out a house, was talking with someone else as I did. I felt an itching on my right hand, looked down to see that there was fat maggot like creature attatched to the tops of my fingers. It&#39;s one end was melded into my pointer finger, the other end of the thing was hooked onto my pinky. 
Disgusted by the sight of it I covered it with my other hand and tried to pry it off. I eventually sat on the floor and frantically tried to rip the thing off of me. 
At some point it turned into a crusty brown cocoon. I crushed it open and felt around inside. My fingers clamped onto a fuzzy mass of something. I pulled it out of the ruined cocoon and and held tightly to it. IT was a rather large darkly coloured squirming moth. On it&#39;s back was a cream coloured mark that looked alot like a skull.
"It&#39;s a death&#39;s head moth." the other person in the room informed me. 
"Why the hell did it feel the need to spin a cocoon on me?" I asked as I inspected the insect.
"Because you needed it to." the person said, talking down to me as if I were an idiot.
I tossed the moth up into the air to set it free but it fluttered back to me. I played with it a bit, let it chase me around the room. I eventually shooed it out a door. 
As I walked into the living room I felt something flitting about in my hair. I ran and laid on the couch. The moth followed me. I held my left hand out to it and it landed, walked around atop my fingers and fluttered it&#39;s wings every so often. 



*3- Green Insects*

**wondering if this is part of the above dream, though it has a darker feel.

Walked through a dim house. It&#39;s lighting reminded me of the soft glow of a coal oil lamp. 
I saw a tiny green grasshopper. I played with it for a bit, watched it spring from spot to spot. As it leapt around the room it landed next to a small preying mantis. I tried to scare the hopper away from it but the bug wouldn&#39;t move. The mantis swayed almost hypnotically as it patiently neared the hopper. When near enough reached out and snatched the grass hoppers leg, instantly started devouring it. 
The grasshopper squirmed and twisted until it&#39;s leg popped off. The stupid insect didnt&#39; go anywhere though. It just sat there watching the mantis eating it&#39;s leg.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tuesday Jan 30th*

*early bed - late waking - feel horrible today


*1- Fallen Heaven/Waking Up*

At my grandmother&#39;s place. I stayed in the middle bedroom by myself. If anyone tried to come in i&#39;d kick them out. 
Felt incredibly depressed, like I was trapped. I looked out the window and could see the church far down the road. I thought about going to lurk in the graveyard, one of the few places that I could sometimes simply rest and think absolutely nothing. 
Looked up. Thin wisps of cloud swiflty decended to earth. For a few moments they obscured the view outside then the clouds settled in spotty patches all over the ground. A wiley wind whipped up and made the clouds rush toward the house. 
To me, it was an incredible sight. Clouds raging like waves and sliding off to each side of the house. I watched this for some time, trying to recall if I&#39;d ever read about Heaven falling. 
My mother eventually came into the room. I showed her the rushing clouds. She looked out the window and then looked at me and told me to stop it. It was wrong or wicked or something of that sort. We argued about it and I simply turned to the window, watched the clouds and tried to ignore her nagging.
Too late, I realized that the house was now rushing through the clouds instead of the clouds rushing toward the house. We sped a frightening speed across the cloud smothered ground. Ahead a huge cave suddenly appeared. We raced straight to it. I knew we weren&#39;t going to make it through. 
A moment before we smashed into the rock surrounding the cave... everything blinked to black.

Woke up. Everything was incredibly blurry. Took a while before my eye&#39;s adjusted. The world that came into focus was a hospital room. I was lying in a bed with several machines hooked up to me.  I couldn&#39;t feel any part of my body. Tried moving my fingers or toes. I couldn&#39;t move anything.
A doctor and nurse came in. The doctor was a tall black guy in an oddly shaped neck brace. Sometimes he could work without it. Othertimes he needed to get the nurse to help him put it on. He introduced himself to me and asked me how I felt. 
I told him I couldn&#39;t feel my body. The Doctor told me to not be afraid, that such a feeling is normal after having been alseep for as long as I had. I didn&#39;t understand what he was talking about so he explained to me that i&#39;d been asleep for years. They monitored my brain and knew that I was inwardly awake even if it didn&#39;t show on the outside. He also explained that the dream center of my brain was highly active, that I&#39;d spent years dreaming. He asked if I remembered any thing. I couldn&#39;t. 
The doctor then said he&#39;d notify my family and tell them that I was awake. Fear gripped me hard. "What family?" I asked. "I don&#39;t remember having a family."
The doctor took my hand and told me that I had a husband and two children. To try not to get worked up over not recalling them. He said I&#39;d probably remember them once I&#39;d seen them. I yanked my hand away and only then realized that I could feel and move. I didn&#39;t have good control or feeling but some was better than none. I brought my hands up onto my stomach and watched them as I flexed my fingers. Felt as if they were riddled with pins and needles. 
The doc and nurse ran a few tests on me and then left. I kept watching my hands, wondering if this situation was real. Perhaps I had been asleep for years? 



*2- The Half Cage*

My budgie cage was sitting on the coffee table in the living room. It&#39;s top half was gone. This didn&#39;t strike me as odd until I saw my cat come slinking into the room. The budgies were startled and took off down different hallways. 
The cat chased them. I chased the cat and caught it just before it pounced on of the birds. I carried the cat to a bedroom and tried to toss it inside. The cat latched onto my arm and I had to forcefully shake it off. Tried to close the door but it slipped out of the room. 
In the living room, the cat had leapt up into the cage and was ripping the feathers off one of the budgies. The bird was already dead so I tried to find the other budgie and save that one at least.



*3- Lone Baseball*

Watched a kid tossing as he tossed a baseball into the air and hit it towards the pitcher&#39;s mound. On the mound was a net, sort of like a hockey goalie net, that would catch the ball and bounce it right back to the kid. 



*4- Kids/Body Parts/Psycho Photographer*

Three little kids, about 6 or 7 years old played by a shallow stream. A very cute and chubby kid knelt down near the stream. He called his friends over and showed them a severed head that laid on the stream&#39;s bottom. They debated wether it was real or not.
The scene switched to inside a house. The kids cleaned their room. A woman entered and sent them outside to play. Instead of the origninal three kids, the dream followed 3 teens. They made their way to an overpass that was near to a river and clotted with shrubs on the one side. The guys slid down into the shrubs and pushed through the brush.
They came out onto a flat expanse of land that lead up to the city dump. On that flat part of land there were body parts lying everywhere. Some were still clothed. Hundreds of parts, heads. legs, torsos, feet, hands, thighs. 
At the head of all the parts was an man with greying hair and a salt and pepper goatee. He had set up a studio strobe on the far side of the body parts and aruged with himself over the best way to light the scene. 
The kids ran back to the overpass and flagged down a cop car. A  moment later the area was swarming with police. They approached the photographer who assured the men that the body parts were all fake. It was a project he was working on. 
The cops left, each stepped over a very dark patch of dirt from which a gob of congealed blood seeped. Before the kids left the photographer grabbed a few shots of each of them, he waved at the boys telling them that he&#39;s be seeing them soon. He really was a psycho who had buried his victims in that flat area of land. His photo shoot was an homage to that fact. At this point I was sort of in the photographer&#39;s head, knew what he was thinking and exactly what he was going to do to those three kids. 
The boys disappeared but I knew the photographer would find them again.



5-

----------


## Keeper

*Stares in amazment at how someone can have so many dreams in one month*

what is your secret, wise one?

----------


## Placebo

I thought you said your dreams last night were boring?  :tongue2: 
The photographer one is pretty psycho, and the one where you had a family you couldn&#39;t remember - that&#39;s wierd too.
It&#39;s a wierd feeling trying to remember something like that (your non-existent family) in your dreams .. lol

----------


## Vex Kitten

Keeper: I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you in a most disturbing way.   :tongue2:   To be honest, I think it's just from practice, keeping up the dj every day.

Placebo: I guess boring is in the eye of the beholder. I think the majority of my dream are boring, especially after reading the wierdness of some of yours & others' or the action packedness of Oneironaut's. 

Which reminds me, I haven't been able to dip into anyone's dream journal for a while now. Think I'll set aside time to do that later. 



*Friday Jan 31st.*

*** finally got a good clean 5 hours sleep and feel incredible this morning. 



(want to jot this down before I head off to my appt. while the dream is still fresh in my head)

*1- The Flood/The ?/Hunting O/Demolition - DILD*

My sister and I couldn't find a ride from B-ford so we walked out of the city. About an hour out of the city we came to Newport Road. A lot of people were walking too, going in the same direction we were. I thought it strange that so many would be walking.
The river along the road was rushing and flooded. A bunch of junk floated in it, boat docks, broken sheds, up rooted trees. Knew the rivef would soon over flow the road. Most people headed toward the hill at the end of the road. I knew that if we went along with them that we'd get trapped on that hill by the flood. I convinced my sis that we should turn back. Before we moved around the bend and back toward the city, I took a final look at all the people walking up the hill, knew they would be dead within an hour.

We made our way back, stopped on the bridge into town to peer over the edge. The river was frozen at this part, which was the main cause of the flood i supposed. The water was spreading out of the river and into the field nearby. I told my sis we had to hurry to get into the city or else we'd get caught in the surge. About half way between the bridge and the city limits I suddenly knew i'd made a bad judgement. We were on a very flat spread of land, the rising river would over take us quickly. 

Sure enough, we could hear the water lapping quickly up behind us. To make matters worse there was a great roaring coming from the city in front of us. I knew that sound, it was rapid water. A few moments later a 10 foot wall of frothing water blasted past the city limits straight toward us.

With water rushing up ahead of and behind us, I simply stopped and tried to figure a way out of this situation. I knew that there should be houses nearby that had canoes or boats, being that we were along a river. But which way to go to find a boat? Realizing there was no time to search for one, I came up with a new plan. 

"I got it." I announced triumphantly. "I'll force the water to halt." 

My sister gave me a look that said...'you are beyond crazy'.

"I think we're in a dream. Water is a dream sign of mine. I'm pretty sure this is a dream and if it is I can force the water to halt. Or even make it disappear if I want."

"And what if it isn't a dream?" She asked.

"We drown, I suppose." I said and shrugged. 

And in a display of her faith in me, my sister turned and fled. I turned to face the raging wall of water. I put out my hand,  palm facing the encroaching element. I focused furiously on it, pulling all of my will together, imagining that the water would just dwindle away. WHen the wall of water was about 50 ft from me it suddenly lost it's strength. It disappeared, almost evaporated from the bottom up, until it was only a thin white line hovering in the   air. That line disentigrated and particles of it drifted harmlessly to the ground.  

Now, feeling demi goddish, I knew for certain I was dreaming. Looked for my sister. She was long gone. I continued on into the city. Darkness fell before I got to the outskirts of town. People walked up and down the road into town too. They were not much more than shadows. Could only make out what they looked like when they were fairly close. I wondered who all these people were and why everyone was walking. I realized I hadn't seen a vehicle for some time.

I was going to ask where everyone was headed but a better question formed in my head. I cleared my throat and yelled, "Hey, are there any other lucid dreamers here?"

Some of the people looked at me and looked away right away, tried to pretend I wasn't there. 

"I know at least one of you has got to be. You don't have to say anything, just raise your hand or something. Let me know."

Still no reply. At this point I found their lack of response maddening. I knew they were dream characters, my dream characters, and the fact that they were ignoring and avoiding me made me think, 'wtf?'

"COME ON!" I yelled. "Any lucid dreamers?"

Still nothing, so I simply went on along the road plotting to punish them all for their unwillingness to play along. I suddenly felt as if I were being watched. Didnt' like the feeling. I dashed up a long lane and into the field next to it and hid in the shallow grass. I pressed myself down and sort of willed the darkness to wrap around me so that I couldn't be seen. I laid in the grass watching the silhouettes of the people walking up and down the road.

After a while a beam of warm light cut through the dark to the left of me. The back door of the house I laid next to had opened. I laid closer to the ground and watched as a naked guy stepped outside. He walked over nearly to where I was and he started urinating. He kept at it for quite some time then he simply turned and went back in the house. I laid there wondering... what the hell does that mean?

Before I could begin to figure out the meaning of that scene a pair of distant sirens could be heard approaching. Far down the road came a fire truck and a police cruiser. When they passed the laneway I dashed out from my hiding spot and chased after them, thinking that the would lead me to some action. They quickly left me behind, so I ran as fast as I could and then leapt into the air. I soared a few feet off of the ground chasing after the vehicles. When I realized Id lose them if they got into the city, I closed my eyes and imagined being right on the ass of the cruiser. When I opened my eyes again, I was there, right on the cop car's tail. Followed them through the city. They came to a stop on a street that circled around to exit at it's enterance. 

Walked around the street checking out the houses. The area seemed very familiar. It suddenly clicked in the Oneironaut lived nearby. I decided to find him. I trotted up to a chain link fence and leapt up onto it, surveyed the area. I eventually squatted down and perched like that atop the fence as I tried to figure a way to find O. I could try summon him, but then remembered I had trouble summoning people. Walk around a corner and bump into him? Make one of the DC's morph into him? Walk into a house and simply decide it's his and find him there? I sort of laughed at the last idea, knowing that he'd whup my ass if I B&E-ed his house.

A pack of kids dashed over and stood watching me as I snickered to myself. I was about to scare them off using my semi god like powers when a fire fighter came out of a house nearby. He said the call had been a false alarm. At that, the kids all took off, obvious that they had been the ones to make the crank call. 

Hopped off the fence and followed the kids through a narrow walkway between houses. Came out onto an empty street. The neighborhood no longer felt familiar and so I decided to see if I could demolish it. Just to check and see if I still had decent dream control, I leapt up and grabbed onto the eaves on the second story of a house. I dropped down and jumped up again to the top of the roof and stood there looking out over the dark city. It almost looked Gothamish far off in the distance. 

The Gotham-eque feel made me remember an episode of Justice League called Kid's Stuff where a boy takes over the world and shapes it to his liking. He fashioned a huge castle for himself out of a playground. I leapt back off the house and with the wave of a hand casued three or four houses to simply flatten. They fell apart as easily as a house of cards would. I then used both my hands, each swaying and playing through the air as if I were an orchestra conductor. Houses fell to pieces all around me whenever I gestured toward them. 

After a bit i swept my hands upward and masses of the house rubble sprayed up into the air and started moulding together. I dont know how I did this exactly, wasn't even sure what the end result would look like but I continued, eager to see what would come of the orchestrated reconstruction.

IT was very odd how the structure fell together, it didn't form from the ground up but pieces snapped together and hung in mid air until other pieces joined together with them. I never got to see the end result. I woke up before my fortress of solitude was finished. 

(felt so great waking from that dream)



*edited to finish LD

----------


## Merlock

I&#39;ve noticed that you sleep for only 5 hours a night or so...how are you still alive? o.o

I&#39;m serious, one would be nervous, on edge and generally feeling sicker than during the worst kind of flu with so little sleep, wouldn&#39;t they?

P.S. Congratulations on the lucid&#33;
P.P.S. I&#39;ve just had three days in a row without any recall, waaah. -.-;

----------


## Keeper

> Keeper: I could tell you but then I&#39;d have to kill you in a most disturbing way.  To be honest, I think it&#39;s just from practice, keeping up the dj every day.
> [/b]



could you just tell me part of it and *ruff* me up a bit?  :wink2:

----------


## Placebo

Awesome lucid&#33; Quite a power trip&#33;





> "We drown, I suppose." I said and shrugged.
> And in a display of her faith in me, my sister turned and fled
> [/b]



Can&#39;t say I blame her. Rofl.  ::D: 





> I&#39;ve noticed that you sleep for only 5 hours a night or so...how are you still alive? o.o
> 
> I&#39;m serious, one would be nervous, on edge and generally feeling sicker than during the worst kind of flu with so little sleep, wouldn&#39;t they?
> [/b]



As far as I recall, 5 hours is the minimum healthy amount of sleep, but it depends on the person.
And that only applies to monophasic sleep (sleeping in one big block at night)

Ever heard of polyphasic sleep? The hardest version means sleeping 20 minutes every 4 hours (6 times a day). That&#39;s 2.5 hours of sleep in 24, and never more than 20 minutes at a time.
And suprisingly it&#39;s sustainable after some painful adjustment - solo yacht champions do it, as well as some military divisions.
And I did it for 1 month like that. And about a year on other, easier, versions

----------


## Merlock

The minimum healthy amount of sleep has always been 8 hours. It&#39;s the kind of thing told to us since childhood, "Sleep at least 8 hours every night".

Now I myself find sleeping more than 8 hours to not be a good idea. Makes me feel worse than sleeping for about 7-8 hours but 5 hours a night...

Take better care of yourself, Vex&#33; Lucid dreaming isn&#39;t worth an exhausted self during the day&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:* I think it was about a year ago I was intending to give polyphasic sleep a try. But before I ventured into that I decided to experiment a little with my sleep patterns. I made myself go to bed and attempt the full 8 hours sleep thing for a couple of weeks. I then hacked that down to 7 hours, then six hours, then at 5 hours of sleep I found that I fell asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow and I slept the entire time. When I woke up I felt great, not groggy or miserable like I usually did. I could function so well in the morning that I didn&#39;t need to drink coffee to perk me up. But in the evening I get drowsey. So I take a nap, usually anywhere around 5min -half an hour. After that nap I feel completely recharged again. 

Before the 5 hour sleep, I&#39;d go to bed about midnight and toss and turn till about 2 in the morning, which I hated so much that I was tempted to start taking sleeping pills. After learning a bit about poly phasic sleep I deduced that I probably didn&#39;t need as much sleep as I was trying to force upon myself. It took a while but i found out that 5 hours a night is perfect for me. I don&#39;t feel sleep deprived or lousey. The only time I do feel worn out is if I oversleep, by even half an hour. (like I did today) As Long as I stick to the pattern of 5 hours core sleep and the recharge nap in the evening, I&#39;m perfectly fine. At least... I think I consider myself fine. 

Thanks for the concern Merlock. If this sleep schedule stops working I&#39;ll adjust it appropriately. Promise.   ::content::  



*Keeper:* That could work. I&#39;ll pencil you in for a disclosure of info and the ensuing ruffing up. Next week work for you?    :smiley:  



*Placebo:*  Hey&#33; I was pretty sure I was dreaming. I find my DCs lack of faith in me to be disturbing. lol Heaven help us all if I ever start attempting stuff like that irl. 



*Thurs Feb 1st*

*** slept in till 8
>others usual
>tried a half hit of Melatonin just to experience it


*1- The Documentary*

Was part of a film crew that was doing a doc on Tom Cruise and his wife. (god i hate the both of them) We were in a run down building that had holes in the floor. A small gathering of people sat in bleechers that were placed upon the reinforced part of the floor. Tom was rambling on about something or other.
His wife was outside with a clip board, directing people into the building. She then went into the dead garden and started squishing ants with her fingers. I thought she&#39;d never kill them all, the entire grounds were riddled with anthills.
My attention was split between the two but was more focussed on his wife. Seemed she was rabid with the desire to kill the ants. Which I found more interesting to watch.



*2- The Lounge Classroom*

Wandered around a strange school. Got caught up in a crowd of singing students and they whisked me away down the hall with them. I ended up in a class room that had soft leather couches instead of chairs and desks. I plopped down into the couch nearest the door and hoped they wouldn&#39;t kick me out as I didn&#39;t belong in that class.
We watched a movie, I got bored with it and reached for my backpack. It tipped over and empty m&m packages spilled across the floor. I didn&#39;t remember eating all of those, quickly gathered them up and stuffed them back in the bag. 
The class eventually started singing again and when the director pointed at me I said, in a scratchy voice I lied, "I have a sore throat. Can&#39;t sing today."
He pulled me up to the front of the class and made me help orchestrate the class. I actually enjoyed myself.



*3- Hannibal*

Read half of Hannibal Rising last night. I dreamed I was still living in at my mother&#39;s husband&#39;s father&#39;s house on the reserve. I was a 10 yr old Hannibal in this dream, but still myself somehow. Instead of adorning my parents, I hated them and wanted them to die. I also was terribly protective of my siblings, being that I was the oldest. 
I was suspicious that my step father was trying to kill us. My mother had left us alone with him. My siblings had gathered around me at the piano. Morning light spilled in the window and illuminated the kids faces in an almost cherub like manner. 
I started playing Jesus Loves me on the piano, my siblings started singing along. Out of no where the step father appeared and pushed the kids aside. He reached over and slammed the key cover down on my fingers. I think my little finger broke, I felt it snap but the instant rage that filled me nulled the pain. I pulled my fingers out from under the cover and stared up at the man. I was more infuriated that he&#39;d laid his hands on my siblings than what he had done to me.
"You never asked to touch the piano." he yelled, looming over me trying to use his height to intimidate. 
"It&#39;s not your piano. I don&#39;t need your permission." I informed him in a completely dead sounding voice.
"I&#39;m watching you. YOU HAVE TO ASK ME FOR PERMISSION BEFORE YOU DO ANYTHING&#33;" he yelled. 
"Your father told me I could play HIS piano whenever I wanted."
Step father turned, muttering, and went into the kitchen, loudly clanking pots and pans around. 
I herded my siblings outside and got MJ to work the handle of the water pump so that the ice cold water could pour out over my snapped finger. When it was numb enough I wrapped my other hand around the crooked finger and snapped it back in place. I then played a letter game with my siblings. I&#39;d bark off a letter and they&#39;d race and touch something outside that began with that letter. The first person to touch the correct thing would win. We played until stepfather called us in for lunch.
Around the filthy table we all sat. There were four of us kids all together. Before each of us, in a cheap wooden bowl, was a heaping pile of barely sauced spaghetti that looked as if it had congealed into a single lump of pasta. Tinny music played on the radio. It was the beetles singing Michelle.
I refused to eat the slop placed before me. My step father yelled at me again, but I didn&#39;t particularly care. I was half listening to the song on the radio, wondering what the french parts meant. I was suddenly jerked off the chair and dragged by my arm upstairs. I was thrown to the floor and the man whipped off his belt, wound it around his hand and raised it over his head. I could see the sadistic glimmer in his eyes. He would enjoy beating me. But I wouldn&#39;t give him the satisfaction of hearing me cry or wimper or even see me wince. I stared at him as he swatted me with the belt. When he saw that he wasn&#39;t going to get any reaction he turned and started down the stairs. 
((won&#39;t continue any further, but I remember full well what happened))

sad thing about that dream... some parts of it are actual memories. 


4- At A&#39;s

Was visiting my cousin A. Haven&#39;t seen her in a while. She gave me a tour through her house, bragging about all her worldly possessions. I didn&#39;t care for her taste in nik naks and followed along behind her in silence. 
I wondered why she felt the need to brag about everything she owned. It was mostly tacky stuff to begin with. She suddenly waved her hand in front of me, showing off a diamond ring. 
"I&#39;m engaged." she announced in an sickeningly sweet voice.
"How lovely for you. When&#39;s the funeral?" I asked.
The smile withered from her face. "Funeral? You mean wedding?"
"Tomayto... tomawto." I muttered. 
"What? What&#39;s that mean?" she asked in a hurt little girl&#39;s voice. Her face then angered and she said, "You&#39;re just jealous. No one has ever asked you to get married and you&#39;re jealous I&#39;ll be married first."
I plopped down on her sofa. It was very uncomfortable. "For your information my dear, Ive been proposed to a few times. But I&#39;m not a foolish little fish who gulps down the first bit of bait offered me."
She then ordered me to get out of her house. Before I walked out the door I turned and said, "Does this mean I"m not invited to the funeral?"
"You bitch." she yelled.
"NIce seeing you again too."
She slammed the door behind me. I walked down the lane and stopped suddenly. &#39;Shit&#39;, I thought. &#39;I just blew a chance to be their official wedding photographer.&#39;
I got into the truck and drove home, wondering why I even bothered to talk to A and others like her.



***seems i remembered much more of converstations in dreams last night, due to the melatonin?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *1- The Flood/The ?/Hunting O/Demolition*
> [/b]



Hahaha. _Awesome_ dream, Vex.  ::cooler:: 

Too bad I wasn&#39;t around to enjoy it, eh? Oh well. Maybe next time.  ::wink::

----------


## Placebo

Merlock .. don&#39;t believe everything you&#39;re told.
I&#39;ll leave polyphasic sleep out of it for the moment, but look here:

From &#39;NetDoctor&#39; (http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshea...noughsleep.htm)




> *Do we all need a minimum number of hours asleep?*
> The one area about sleep where the experts are in full agreement is that there is no minimum number of hours that we should all spend sleeping before endangering our health. Some of us can get by on six hours without feeling any ill-effects and others claim to a minimum of eight. It is a matter of horses for courses.[/b]



Or you can just google for it. All reputable sources seem to agree that nobody can tell you that eg. 6 or even 5 hours is too little for you.
Everyone has different requirements  :wink2: 

Hell, do you know that there have been reports of some people who NEVER sleep, and don&#39;t suffer from it.
Hard to believe, but they&#39;re not the norm.

----------


## Merlock

Hmm, sounds about right, now I just need to think of what to do with the extra hour or more I might discover I don&#39;t need in the night past midnight, heh. Because the more I think about it the more I realise that in the past, whenever I&#39;ve slept less I&#39;ve felt better.

Also...




> Was part of a film crew that was doing a doc on Tom Cruise and his wife. (god i hate the both of them)[/b]



Hahah, too bad it wasn&#39;t a lucid dream then, isn&#39;t it? >.>

----------


## Vex Kitten

*O :* Would have been fun to find you in a LD. But I&#39;m partly afraid that if we ever encounter each other in a dream we&#39;ll end up beating the snot out of each other. But even that could be a hell of a lot of fun too I guess.   ::content::  


*Placebo:* Man, you are such a fountain of information that I&#39;m tempted to just hook my computer up to that brain of yours instead of the internet.   ::bigteeth::  


*Merlock:* I usually chat online, research or write from midnight until 2 am. I really enjoy the peace and quiet those extra couple of hours offer. If you end up with a couple empty hours on your hands pm me and we can hook up some time.

And yeah, too bad that Documentary dream didn&#39;t turn lucid. Could have had heaps of fun tormenting those two...    ::chuckle::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I&#39;m partly afraid that if we ever encounter each other in a dream we&#39;ll end up beating the snot out of each other. But even that could be a hell of a lot of fun too I guess.   [/b]



I&#39;m game, if you are.  :Boxing: 
Haha.

----------


## Vex Kitten

LOL... O, you've got yourself a date!! You're place or mine.   ::wink::  



*Friday Feb 2nd*  

> 2:30am - 7:30 am
>> usual


*1- The Muddy Path*

Walked down Chiefswood Rd alone. When I got to Frog Pond bend I decided to get off the road. Knew there was a path that would safely get me past the bend.
Went down onto it, it was wide and muddy. The creek had dwindled to not much more than a lazy trickle that was a couple of feet across. It was too muddy to continue on so I turned back for the road.
Got to the top of the road and suddenly was indoors. There was a sink in the room, the cupboard doors were open and the sink's piping was visible. It was leaking and the leak was what was making the safe path muddy. Tried to fix it while D and his sister and nephew talked about local area politics.



*2- Me and the Lady*

I was showing a beautiful Japanese lady around the area. I pointed out to her the crack houses, the places where alleged pedophiles and rapists and woman abusers lived, all the ugly stuff about this area. 
I felt a disgust rising in me, wondered why I had lived in this place for so long. I think the woman sensed my shift in mood. She took my hand and instantly I calmed. 
We ended up sitting on the benches in the little park behind the pharmacy. We didn't talk. It was enough to just have her at my side. I loved her and internally debated with myself whether I should confess my affection for her. 
She eventually leaned over and kissed me on the forhead and said, "Beauty can be found anywhere. As long as you are here this place will always be beautiful." She then hugged me. I held her tightly and told her I didn't want her to leave. Not yet. 
She then spoke words that I didn't understand, but the absolute beauty in the sound of them brought tears to my eyes. Behind her, her words were suspended in the evening air. I stared at them and tried to decipher them, wanting to know what they meant. 
They faded, line by line until only one line of them were left. They glowed red and settled onto the broken earth. A small bulldozer came along and covered the words over with dirt.
"I'm glad that at least that buried part of you will remain here." I admitted to her. I then kissed her on the lips. She had a sweet flavor about her that I couldn't quite place. 
I was suddenly aware that I was alone. I stared at the place where the lady's words were buried and wondered what she had left buried there. 



*3- Spit Bubbles*

In my bedroom. This time it was my sister cleaning the room for me. I laid in the bed and played with my toddler nephew as she went about cleaning.
My nephew blew a spit bubble, one about the size of his head. I told my sister to look. She mentioned that was nothing, he blew bigger ones than that all the time. 
The bubble didn't burst. It fell from his lips and floated in the air like a soap bubble. 
I was amazed by this. "That's impossible." I said, mostly to myself as I watched the bubble float around the room. "This can't be right." I gently jabbed my finger nail at the bubble and a hole spread across it, about the size of a toonie. The bubble didn't burst but slowly drifted to the bedcovers and then finally popped. 
"Do another." I told her nephew. He immediately blew another bubble and it floated in the air. 
As I watched in amazement I nearly rolled off my bed backwards. (wonder if I almost really did roll from my bed irl since I sleep right on the very edge) I moved further onto my bed and wondered how the hell my nephew was capeable of blowing weightless spit bubbles.



*4- Buck's/Trying to Rise/Trying to go Lower* DILD

Don't know how I ended up there, but I was at the 'step grandfather's' house on the reserve again. I stood out on the roadway and stared at the house. It looked empty. I walked into the driveway and looked about the place. Someone had cleaned the property up. Gone were the old rusting vehicles and farm equipment. It was just grey house on an expanse of wiley green lawn. 
Noticed the little girl  was at my right side. I decided it was safe enough to take her back to the creek and show her how pretty it was back there. Took her by the hand and we started down the, now well worn, tractor path that lead back to the barn and the creek.
We stepped onto the path and suddenly the pathway was lined in black barked trees that were overflowing with huge white magnolia type blossoms. The air was soaked with their sweet perfume. 
"When did these get here." I asked as I was astounded by the gorgeousness of the two rows of trees. We started down the path, some of the flowerpetals drifted down and brushed against my face. They felt softer than silk. As I was enjoying the soft touch of the petals the little girl came to a sudden halt.
Far ahead, not much more than a tiny silhouette, was a human form in the distance. I instantly got a bad vibe and moved to stand in front of the girl. "There's nothing to be afraid of. I'm here I'll protect you." I assured her. 
The silhouette was suddenly about about a hundred feet ahead of us. It's shape kept shifting, just when I'd nearly recognise it's face it's shape would shift again. Finally it stopped shifting and it's face was one that was all scar marks. Wild eyes glared at us from behind it's matted bangs. It wore what looked like a bloodied jumpsuit. I took a step towards us and I pointed at it. 
"Not a step closer." I said under my breath. 
The thing stopped and shifted shape again for a few seconds and it formed into Freddy Kruger. It started walking quickly toward us. 
I turned and started to run with the little girl. I think I was holding the girls hand way too tight but she didn't say anything. I stopped, let the girl go and turned back to Freddy. He was only about 10 feet away. I finally clued in that it was a dream.

"It's okay." I said to the girl. "I'm here. I'll protect you."

Freddy started laughing and raised his razored hand to attack. On my right hand razors, longer than Freddy's, burst out through my finger tips. They didn't bleed. It didn't hurt. I looked at my left hand and it was more of a struggle but I managed to work the same magic. Each of my fingers was adorned with a razor at least a foot long. I put my hands out to my sides, palms facing toward him. 

"Bring it if  you got it... bitch." I said and grinned at him.

Freddy's face contorted in obvious defeat. He backed away. I turned to the little girl and willed the razors in my right hand to disappear. I took her hand again and together we left the property and walked east up 3rd line. The road was still gravel, not paved like it is irl now. 

We got up by the school and I told the little girl to hurry. I didn't want 'It' catching up to us. I didn't know what exactly It was but I could feel It watching us. I looked behind us and on the road there was a strip of light floating toward us just above the gravel. I wasn't afraid of it. I just didn't want to deal with it.

I didn't want to be on the reserve and instantly we were in the midst of a city. Me and the girl made out way through, as we did I wondered why the little girl never spoke. I didn't even know her name. I wanted to ask her but I could feel It was nearby again. We cut down a few alleywayss and found a couple of little doors at the back of a brick building. I  opened then and we going to sneak in but the rooms behind were small and cramped with bits of old sharp looking machinery. 

I took the little girl and we made our way through a maze of alley ways. Climed up things and dropped or jumped off things. Saw a kid come bounding down the alley. He looked innocent enough but I was suspicous that he was the thing that was following us. I stood before the girl and made my razors appear again. This time the broke out through the top of my hand like Wolverine's claws. I made them catch the light just right. Their spark caught the kids eye and he fled. I didn't even will the claws away. They faded on their own and me and the girl continued on.

We eventually came to a building that looked like an old fashioned movie theater. I stared at the building for a while, wondering what the movie theater might signify. I decided that it was a place where all my memories were stored... that if I wanted I could pull out a reel of movie and watch any memory I wanted. I would test that out as soon as I got the little girl to safety. She seemed tired and weak. 

I then remembered that houses or structures in dreams represented 'ourselves'. I thought, I have to get the girl to someplace higher. She'd be safe if I can find a way to get her away from the congestion and uncertainness of street level. I scanned the city for tallest building. Saw it and picked the girl up.

"Hang on, I'm going to fly us to the top of that building." I informed her as I pointed to the skyscrapeer. 

She shook her head and I could sense her fear of heights. 

"Don't worry. I got ya. It'll be fun. You watch. Bet you'll like it."

She shook her head again and wrapped around me tightly. I held her tighter and tried to levetate up. I couldn't. I closed my eyes and with all my strenght ordered myself to rise. I lifted from the ground a bit but then dropped down again. I tried it again and lifted... actually, I didn't lift but instead had pushed the world a way from my feet. I dropped down again and put the girl down. 

"Looks like we're walking." I said and took her hand again. I could still feel something was watching us and looked around to see if I could pick out who it was. Couldn't see anyone who looked interested in us at all. We made our way to the skyscraper and went inside. There was a long hallway of nothing but elevators but I opted for the stairs. 

Carried the girl up. As we ascended I could feel my lucidity trying to fade. I started repeating... "I'm dreaming... I'm dreaming.' With every 3rd step. Eventually I broke into song to keep me aware that I was dreaming. I sang Sweet Dreams by the Eurythmics? as we made our way up the endless flights of stairs.

At each landing there was a small door through which I could see people going about their resepctive businesses. The higher up we went, the smaller the doors got and I could only glimspe bits and pieces of what was going through the openings. At one level, about 4th from the top I looked into a darkened doorway. Down below me in a mostly lightless room, was a bed. On it was JF. He was laying there in the nude, his body highlighted by silver moonlight. I called down, "I'll come back for you!" He shifted a bit and I turned and left again. At the third level from the top was a tiny door. I helped the little girl though and squeezed in after her. 

We both laid on the soft carpet for a while. The entire room was glass, (except the floor). We could see the sky with it's fast moving clouds above us. I knew that it should be impossible to see the sky, that were were a couple of levels from the top. I didn't care though. The girl looked happy. She snuggled under a yellow blanket and then just disappeared. I lifted the blanket.. she was gone.

Outside the door I heard JG's voice. The door was now taller and I could see him standing there. He was in nothing but underwear and was incredibly thin. "What are you doing here?" I asked him angrily. "Is it you who was following us?" I asked. He shook his head negatively. 

"Get out of here." I spat out, angry that he'd found me. 

He turned and started down the stairs. I ran outside and called him back. "Wait... I'm sorry. Come here."

He returned and I moved to him, embraced him hard. It felt good to hold him in my arms again. I knew it was only a dream but It still felt incredible. I felt as if something had been healed between us. TG was suddenly there too and I hugged him. I pulled both boys to me and hugged them so tightly they started saying...Ow... you're hurting us.

I let go and looked at JG. I laughed at his near nakedness and with a wave of my finger he was suddenly dressed in baggy blue jeans and an orange tee shirt. He smiled and thanked me. "All right, get out of here. I'll catch up with you guys later. Go find something to eat."

They left and I moved down to JF's floor. I looked into the bedroom and was going to call down to wake him up but suddenly I heard ball room type music start. Looked up and there was a long hallway, the walls, carpet and ceiling were a deep red. At the end of the hall was an elevator standing open. I called down to JF, "Get ready, I'll be back, there's something I have to check out."

I didn't wait for his reply. I went for the elevator, stepped in, it closed and decended. Part way down it stopped and opened. A nice looking guy got in and stood beside me. As soon as the elevator started moving down again I turned to the guy, grabbed him by the hair and forced him to his knees. I thought, it's been a while since I've gotten decent dream sex, and I ordered the guy to pleasure me. He obeyed. For the entire ride he obeyed. He'd continually bring me to the brink of orgasm and then something would happen, I'd loose feeling for a few moments and he'd have to start over again. 

The elevator doors eventually opened upon a massive ballroom. It was dark and people were dressed in fancy costumes, dancing and laughing. The music had changed into something that sounded Chopin-ish. It was a lovely piece of music and I would make my way through the party as soon as the guy got me off. He couldn't. Finally tired of it, my Wolverine claws sprang out and I slashed through the guy's head. "Useless." I muttered and stepped over his sprawled body. 

Inside the ballroom, an eye mask covered my face, I felt drawn to the piano music. Wanted to watch the pianist. I was so taken with the music that it took a while for me to realize that I was walking through a party that was not much more than a high priced orgy. I instantly felt sickened by the sight of it all. I tried my best to ignore it and focussed my attention on the piano music. I wanted to find out who was responsible for such divine music in the midst of all this depravity. 

I could never seem to get closer to the music, couldn't find it. I could feel it, almost taste it, but could't quite figure out which direction it was coming from. 

I woke up in mid search for the maestro musician.

----------


## oneironut

> *2- Me and the Lady*
> [/b]



Hi Vex, that was a wild lucid, but this is the dream that stood out for me. I thought this was sweet and hopeful, and the grim setting and sad ending only made it more so. Very nice.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Yeah, what he said.  Poignant.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I agree with both.  ::goodjob2:: 

..but holy shit @ that lucid. Haha. That was good.





> LOL... O, you&#39;ve got yourself a date&#33;&#33; You&#39;re place or mine.   
> [/b]



Probably wherever we could break the most shit.  :Hi baby:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*oneironut & Blue:* That Lady dream was a highly emotional one, partly inspired by a book I&#39;d finished that night. My disgust and anger were pure and strong and the sorrow and love I experienced felt absolute. 

*Oneironaut:* That LD was a lot more enjoyable that they usually are. I&#39;ve got my heart set on finding that movie theater again... that and the maestro.
And breaking stuff... my kind of date. 

*Sat Jan 3rd*

> 5am - 10 am
> West & Side
> none


*1- Fossils & Trees*

Me, NTH, SH & her boyfriend were in a gravel driveway looking for fossils. The bf was stupid, picking up random rocks and asking, "Is this a fossil?" To which I repeatedly answered, "No, try again."
NH found one one about the size of a Monarch Butterfly, set in a large blackish rock. The butterfly&#39;s body split about halfway up and it had two heads. I told her to keep it safe. SH found a smaller fossil, a moth. The feathering on it&#39;s antenae was detectable. I couldn&#39;t find any. I did find a dead mud soaked butterfly on the ground, wondered how long it would take to turn into a fossil.
I went into the house that looked nearly like a mansion. Not wanting to chit chat with it&#39;s snobby owners I went upstairs. There, a woman was smacking a couple of little kids around. It pissed me off, especially when the kids saw me and had a look in their eyes that pleaded for help. I turned away. They weren&#39;t my kids to save.
Went down the stairs which had become about a foot wide off of the wall. There was no railing and the stairs were all uneven. I pressed my back against the wall and carefully inched downward. 
Finally got outside again and moved to the end of the driveway. Saw what looked like a huge gold bar lying in the drive. I trotted over and picked it up. It was a massive chocolate bar. Ahead there was another. TH saw it too and went for it. SH sneaked in and swiped it out from under her. I reliquished my chocolate to NH so she wouldn&#39;t get bent out of shape.
I moved on to find my brother and one of my sisters climbing atop monstrous tree roots. I grabbed onto one of the lower dangling roots. I was like a vine, I held tight and started swinging back and forth on it. On the other side my sister was doing the same. My brother had and ax and was trying to chop the tree apart. At one point, when I was swinging highest, I had the feeling I could levitate. I let go of the root for a few seconds and hung in the air. I grabbed the root and swung back down to the ground. 
I moved to the farthest end of the tree, sat down on the trunk and looked back. My sister and brother were kids again. I looked at my hands and noticed how small they seemed. We were all kids. As I watched my siblings play, I wondered if I was and adult dreaming I was a kid or if I was really a kid who dreamed I was an adult. 
(I didn&#39;t actually clue in that I was really dreaming though) 



*2- Toy Rescue*

In a huge house where toys were alive. I think I was a toy too but I don&#39;t know what I looked like. 
Most of the toys were tending a stuffed cow that was pink with black spots. They were feeding it out of a huge bottle in preparation for being picked up. (picked up by whom, i don&#39;t recall) I moved through the compound, watching the toys go about their business. Most were stuffed animals. They all spoke of being rescued. 
Rats were around too. Huge white rats that would drag away toys and rip them apart for nesting material. I tried to shoo the rats away whenever I saw them but they always managed to drag someone off when my back was turned. 



*3- Watching Brokeback Mountian*

I was watching cartoons and someone came into the room and put a movie in. Brokeback mountain it was. I objected rabidly. I hadn&#39;t watched that movie and had no desire to watch it. No one listened to me so I moved tot the back of the room and half watched. The movie was odd, very dark. I then realized it wasn&#39;t the movie I had expected it to be. The movie I was watching was an old black and white detective story. 
It was interesting enough but the film&#39;s lighting left much to be desired. As the movie played, the one bit of music from the cowboy movie brokeback mt played in the background. 



*4- The Little Thief*

Was at a grocerystore with my sisters. We split up and went about our business. 
K eventually found me. She strolled along after me and talked continually. I played a game with her as we shopped. Instead of naming off the item I wanted I&#39;d tell her the price of the item and it&#39;s basic color. It was up to her to find it for me. 
As I stood in line to pay for my stuff K left to walk out of the store with one of my sisters. A woman rushed up to me and said, "That little girl that was with you  just stole an popsicle."
"She did not. I&#39;d have caught her."
"She did, the survelence cameras caught her."
Not in the mood to argue I said, "Fine fine. I&#39;ll pay for the damn thing."
I was about 4th in line and had to wait forever because the cashier was new and kept messing up. When I finally got up there they tried to charge me 50 something dollars for the stolen popsicle. Already in a crappy mood I ended up arguing with the cashier, then her supervisor, then the store manager. I pulled a dollar, an acutall one dollar bill, out of my wallet and tossed on top of all of the groceries I was supposed to be buying. I told them to take their groceries and shove em... the dollar was for the stolen popsicle. I left to find the little thief. 


*5- The Weeping House*

I was in a dumpy house, reminded me of the one I lived in when I was a kid in the States. It was roachy and dark and the walls were stained with water marks. Sometimes water would bead up on the walls and slide down. It looked as if the house were crying.
I went to the bathroom and tried to look in the mirror. It was covered with a black crust, as if it had been burned. I tried to scrape some of the crust off with my nails but it would&#39;t be removed. 
Sat on the toilet and looked around me. The bathroom was filthy. The walls were a dirty brownish orange. They started weeping. On the floor were more water stain trails. Beads of water bubbled up out of the floor and sparkled like jewels before sliding away. On the wall to my left was an old light sconce that dangled from it&#39;s fixture. A mess of thin wires dangled out from it too. The drywall around the fixture looked soft and crumbly. I was amazed that it was still hanging there. 
Flies then started pouring out of the hole in the wall. They came out lazily and spread across the wall. I got up, grabbed the toilet brush and started clubbing and squashing the flies.

----------


## BrotherDown

I like reading your DJ, it&#39;s like reading a minibook of sorts.

----------


## ezekiel7

Hi.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*BrotherDown:* Hi. Thanks for stopping in. I prefer reading others&#39; dreams but I haven&#39;t had the time to do that lately. I&#39;ll be sure to stop in and check your journal out soon.


*Zeek:* Hey there. Welcome back. Hope everything went okay at your sister&#39;s. You&#39;re so sweet to help her out like you did.   ::content::  



*Sunday Feb 4th*


*1- Pirate Dream*

No idea where this dream came from. On a beach and saw a figure off in the distance. I went to see who it was, it was Jack Sparrow of all people. (should have known i was dreamning) He ended up kidnapping and holding me hostage. 
The scene swtiched to us on a ship, me chained to the ships steering wheel. Some other ship attacked and knocked a hole in the upper part of the ship. Many bodies were scattered across the deck from the cannon blast. Jack and I dragged and piled all the bodies on the opposite side of the ship to wiegh it down. The ship tipped just enough so that the hole was up out of the water. We somehow managed to escape attack and I had to sit atop the stack of bodies because if I moved off of it the ship would even out again and we&#39;d start sinking.



*2- Rib Pain*

Was lying in bed with D behind me. I had a horrid pain in both my ribs. It was a familiar pain, one I think I&#39;ve only felt in dreams. 
D draped his arm over my side. The weight of his arm felt like it was crushing my ribs. It hurt so badly that I couldn&#39;t even tell him to get his arm off me. I swatted backward and pushed his hand off of me and he put it back. It hurt even worse, i pushed it off again, managed to turn in the bed and kicked him in the chest. 



*3- Church/The Letter/The Meal*

Sitting in the back of the church and a little kid came up. He handed me a folded letter that he said belonged to me. He left again. I read the letter. It consisted of only two lines, something like, &#39;Speak your love to me and, one day, I might forget. Scribe your love to me and it will be emblazened forever across my heart. (except it was much more pretty and poetic) On the upper right corner of the note was something that looked like a green gob of snot. I crumpled the letter and stuck it in my pocket, grossed out by the booger.
Pizza came. I didn&#39;t want any. You could only get a slice if you put something in the collection plate. I didn&#39;t put anything in the plate. I didn&#39;t want their pizza. 
Shortly after a guy came with a plate and stood over me. On the plate were thick blackened strips of bacon. He told me I had to eat them. I refused. We argued. He moved on to a guy beside me. The guy refused to eat the burnt bacon too. I felt sick sitting there, the sounds of people chewing and chomping and the sight of the charcoal like bacon made my stomach cramp. 



*4- The Photo Studio*

I was setting up a black and white photography business. I was going to take b&w photos on film and develp them myself. I was haggling over the telephone with some guy about dark room equipment. Had a half finished dark room in the basement that I lovingly referred to as, &#39;The Dungeon&#39;.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon Feb 5th*  

> bed 3am - 7:30am
>>usual
>no music


*1- Tornados & Church*

So, I was in the graveyard behind the church I went to as a kid. I was sitting at my great grand mother&#39;s grave wondering how decayed her body was when I heard an all too familiar sound. It was an approaching tornaodo.
Ran towards the Church. People scattered, screaming. But I knew they had nothing to worry about. The tornado was after me. They&#39;re always after me. Being the brave soul that I am, I stepped out from the trees so that the tornado would &#39;see&#39; me. It immediately snaked toward me. It was long, narrow and white. No debris whilred around within it. I ran around the church and it chased me, it was like a strange game of tag we were playing. I wasn&#39;t afraid of it. I just wanted to get it away from the others. 
I stopped running and turned to face it. No fear lingered within me. The tornado stopped too. It slowly wobbled apart and died. I moved to stand where the tornado had died. I was amazed to see that it hadn&#39;t shred the ground apart.  



*2- Stalking the Stalker*

All I remember is stealthily following someone that I was sure was the person or thing who has been stalking me. 



*3- Escaping the Enemy*

I was near a truck and it&#39;s occupants were trying to find a way to smuggle me out of the city. I want to say the oppressors were Nazis... but they weren&#39;t exactly. 
The trucks owner decided to stash me under the truck, strap me to the bottom. I didn&#39;t like that idea. I eventully just climbed into the back of the truck and laid flat on my belly as people sat atop me to hide me.
Got out of the city and they dropped me off near an overpass. I climbed down and found an entrance in the hillside. I went in and the first site to greet me was two grizzled looking old guys with wild hair, kissing. The stopped and welcomed me to their home.
We were all locked up in the small room, people and animals all crammed into the same place. We had to stay quiet until night time, so I sat there wondering if death would be preferable to hours of confinement with the cave full of weirdos.




*4- Snake Tangle*

Walked through a mall type area. A huge ball of slithering snakes dropped out of no where. The snakes squiggled apart and started chasing people around. I wasn&#39;t afraid, they were mostly garter snakes. But when I saw a king cobra take a liking to me I turned and ran. It caught up to me and slithered alongside me, it&#39;s mouth opening and closing as if it were speaking soundless words. Despite it&#39;s semi non threatening demenor, the occasional glint of the cobra&#39;s fangs was enough to make me keep my distance.



*5- The Boarded off Park/Mother&#39;s twins*

Went to Mohawk Park. Was looking forward to strolling through the grounds but the entrance way was covered with a huge sheet of plywood with trees and plants painted on it. I thought about breaking through then decided against it. I&#39;d go back some other time.
Walked down the hill and through the cars parked there. An old woman was at the top of the drive pushing her car down the grass hill. She eased it down and squeezed it in between the parked cars all by herself, all by pushing the car from behind.
I continued on and saw my mother sitting at the top of a little hill. She held twin babies in her arms. The sight of this made me think of my brother who was born after me and who had died. I hated her for tending those babies so diligently and letting while she had in the past let her own children die and nearly starve. I felt like kicking her in her smiling face and telling her to never touch a child again. 
Instead I moved past her and walked down the street. Whoever had put her in charge of those babies would soon regret it, they&#39;d find out what a neglectful bitch she really was.

----------


## Vex Kitten

No dream recall yesterday though I know I DID dream. 
Killer headache yesterday also.

*Wed Feb 7th*

> bed 2:30 - 7:30am
>>>usual


*1- Snakebite*

Me and a heafty guy were walking down Pierce Ave. Out of no where a huge snake was upon us. It lunged for me but the guy shoved me aside out of it&#39;s attack range. The giant snake bit the guy on the hand. I could see it&#39;s venom blackening his veins as it travelled up his arm through his bloodstream.
We moved toward Hyde Park, walking as quickly as possible. I needed to get him to the hospital. Don&#39;t remember what happened to the snake. 
Almost to Hyde Park I suddenly realized we were headed in the wrong direction. The  hospital was on the other side of town. Feeling like a complete ass for taking us in the wrong direction, I turned the guy around and we headed back. No time though, the guy was getting woozy on his feet. 
I dashed into the nearest house and demanded use of the phone. The guy gave me a huge old fashioned cell phone. I dialed 911 (or so I thought) and got Native Housing. I killed the call and 911-ed again. This time I got the hospital and as I told them we needed an ambulance I suddenly lost all composure and started blubbering like a hysterical maniac into the phone. I had to keep repeating myself so the operator could understand me, all while the venom crept closer to the guy&#39;s heart. That knowledge only made me even more unintelligable.



*2- School/Macs/House*

In school, the crowded Mac Lab from college. I sat on the far side of a huge machine that had hundreds of wires, switches and buttons on it. 
The guy who used to sit beside me in that class irl, was there. We began arguing over the computer. We each loved the end Mac and would jokingly argue over it every class. He took the computer on the opposite side of the huge machine.
Everyone was turning their Macs on. To my shock, I couldn&#39;t remember how to power mine up. There were no buttons on the front, nothing on the right or left side. There weren&#39;t even any wires spilling out of the back of the monitor. I sat, feeling like a complete idiot, racking my brain for the way to turn the Mac on.
I finally glanced about the class. People were turning their Macs over and pressing a button that was on the ver bottom to power them up. I thought this was odd but flipped my mac over and there was a huge power button. I pressed it and readjusted my monitor appropriately.
The instructor came in. He looked like House (from the show with the same name) He immediately launched into some complicated lesson. I barely listened. When I looked up I saw that he was staring directly at me. As he spoke his eyes never left me. I slouched in my seat a little, in a relaxed pose, and glared back at him. 
He suddenly was right in front of me. He asked me if I remembered my lessons from last year. I honestly answered, "most of them."
He got a pissed off look on his face and said, "You remember everything. I bet your desk at home is sloppy, isn&#39;t it?"
I nodded.
"But I bet you know where to find anything you need on it though, right?"
I only nodded again.
"I bet you remember everyting but it&#39;s stored away, probably rather sloppily, up here." When he said &#39;here&#39; he poked at the top of my head. 
I swatted his hand away. He turned and continued the lesson. 
I didn&#39;t really listen to the lecture but managed to pick up the key points. The teacher was explaining how, exactly, the macs worked. 
I wondered if I really did remember everything. Wondered if I had a secret switch like the new macs, that once powered up, would provide me with any information I needed to retrieve.



*3- The Strapped Down Woman*

Was in a dark hospital. I was drawn to a room where in a woman was strapped tightly to the bed. Instead of a regular hospital bed, it was a steel bunkbed that she was strapped to.
I moved to her, she appeared to be asleep. She looked pale and almost translucent, totally harmless. I wondered why she was strapped down. I cautiously undid the wrist and ankle bindings and as i was about to undo the chest strap her eyes popped open. 
I jumped back, her sudden awakening startled me. She spoke continually, no breaks between her words. I couldn&#39;t understand her. Her eyes were locked on the bottom of the bunk overtop of her.
I leaned in to see what she was looking at. What looked like a skill saw was embedded into the bedbottom above her. Blood spatter spread out in an explosive pattern all around it. There were also gobs of what looked like flesh and blood clots on the sawblade. 
The sight of that made me feel faint. As the edges of my vision blurred and blackened the woman&#39;s pleading, like some maniac chant, seemed to press into my chest and sting me.
Can&#39;t remember what happened after that.



*4- Training Me*

Don&#39;t recall much of this one. My hands were tied behind my back by a thick rough rope. I could feel it&#39;s course fibers cutting into and making my wrists itch maddeningly. 
The same rope that bound my wrists was looped a couple of times around my waist (also over my bound arms) and tied in an elaborate knot at my left side.
Someone held the other end of that rope and they walked me around in continuous circles, sort of how horses get exercised. As I walked the person was barking questions at me. If I didn&#39;t answer immediatly they would tug the rope and it would ropeburn my waist and wrists. 



*5- Smuggling/The Puking Man*

I was shoving some small objects, jewels maybe, into the meat and lettuce of a 2 ft sub. I wrapped it back up and packed it in a bag for transporting. 
I also wrapped up some other items in thin red squares of wrapping paper that was covered with hearts. As I packed these away someone had come along and ate most of the sub that had my secret stash of stuff in it. 
My first urge was to kick his ass but instead I dragged him to the bathroom, put a plug in the tub and told the guy to puke it all up, that if he didn&#39;t I&#39;d be force to rip him open and retrieve my stuff the hard way. I stood over him and watched as he tried to make himself throw up. When nothing was coming up I startede scanning the bathroom for something to slit him open with. 
Lucky for him, he finally managed to throw up a whole mess of stuff, most looked like chunks of partially digested organs. I made him dig through it all and fish out the little beads.. pearls.. jewels... whatever they were.

----------


## 888

vex kitten i think i love you and i want to live in your head.  ::bowdown:: 
here is a link to an amazing video as way of thanks for the window into your conciousness.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sonpvUxGL8

----------


## Vex Kitten

*888:* I doubt if there is enough room for you to live in my head, all my other personalities would object, I do believe. Thanks for the worship and the video n all but I have a question. How can you be here bowing down to me when you&#39;d gotten a time out for being a bad boy? Just curious.   :smiley:  


*Thurs Jan 8th*

> bed 12:30 (feeling ill) - 7:30am (still feel like crap)
>>>usual


*1- Too Much Shampoo/Cluttered Sink*

Was washing a little girl of about 3 or 4 yrs. Her hair was black and very long. Took my time washing it out. Got the girl out of the tub and wrapped her in a towel. As we walked to her room I noticed her hair was still slicked to her head by shampoo. 
I took her to the kitchen and was going to rinse her hair in the sink there but both sinks were filled with dirty dishes. I called TG and told him to clean the sinks out. Instead of cleaning them out he started putting more stuff into them. 
Eventually I cleaned the sink out and got the girl up onto the counter and started rinsing the shampoo from her hair. It wouldn&#39;t all come out, there was too much shampoo plastered into her hair. 



*2- The Missing Plug/Flowers & Pig*

In my aunt B&#39;s old house. There was a plug missing on the east wall. As soon as i saw it I knew it was some sort of portal. 
I started for the hole in the wall but before I got there a bunch of flowers spilled out of the hole. I think they were carnations, just the heads of the flowers, no stems. I looked to the others in the room to see what thier reactions were to the flowers but no one else seemed to think it was out of the ordinary.
Right after that a piglet squeezed out of the rectangular hole. It had a red ribbon tied neatly around its neck. It was an ugly piglet, wrinkled like a sharpei dog. 
I chased it around and caught it, intending to give it to one of my other aunts as a gift, remembering she favors unusual animals. 



*3- The Old Man on Dalhousie*

My sister was driving me through Bford. We came on on Clarence and she was going to turn left onto Dalhousie. We started to round the bend but an old man with a long scraggly beard stepped into the street and just stood there. 
MJ beeped at him. The old man turned to face the car and he stood there staring at us as if he were daring MJ to mow him down. She tried to ease around him. The old guy moved and stood in her way again. She honked the horn and yelled at him to get the hell out of the way. The old guy yelled back.
Sick of it I just got out of the car and walked up Dalhousie. The old guy told me to get back in the car. I ignored him and continued on up the hill. I think I was headed to court.



*4- The Morning Show*

Woke up suddenly and tried to recall my dreams. Nothing would come back to me. Think I was awakened too early. I began to wonder why I had awakened at such an early time when a hand slid onto my waist. I tensed, wondering who the hell was in bed with me. 
The hand slid down my belly and into my underwear. I looked over and a strange man there. I pulled his hand out of my underwear and shoved his arm away.
He looked at me, smiled, and tried again to work his way into my underclothes. I felt my face flush with rage but I tried to remain calm. I reached over onto my nightstand and felt for something to bash his face with.
I didn&#39;t recognise his face but his voice was very familiar when he told me he had missed me. I felt an instant affection for his voice. He tried to get in my underwear again. I got up, blanket wrapped around me and sat in a chair in the corner. I told him I wasn&#39;t in the mood for sex, but I wouldn&#39;t mind watching him &#39;do himself&#39;.
The guy immediately set to work on himself, me telling how fast or how slow to work it. It was very amusing,  kept him at it for a very long time. I was more interested by the looks that crossed his face than the actual act he was commiting.



*5- The After Show*

Not sure if this was a later stage of the above dream or a mini dream. I was in my room, lying sprawled on the bed and listening to classical music on the radio. Con Te Partio (Time to Say Goodbye), the duet version, was  playing on the radio. I sang along with it. 
The scene switched to an odd version of my bedroom and a concert hall, I watched Bocelli and Brightman performing the song as I, still in my bed, sang along with them.
As soon as the song ended, I woke up.

----------


## Merlock

Greets and salutations&#33; Hoping you don&#39;t feel sick for long. I&#39;ve had this horrid flu for days now, nothing pleasant. Hopefully you&#39;re not coming up with a cold or any such? Don&#39;t let it get you down either way&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

Dalhousie and Clarence?  I see you&#39;re in Ottawa as well&#33;  CHeers&#33;

I got a kick out of you chasing that ugly pig around.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:* Aww. So sweet to care.   ::content::   I&#39;m feeling a bit better, think I _was_ fighting off the flu. Everyone else got it. I didn&#39;t, not right away, and thought I would escape it this time around. I quickly discovered I was wrong. Luckily I didn&#39;t get a full blown case of it.


*The Cusp:*Hi there. Sorry to say but I&#39;m not in Ottawa. Wouldn&#39;t mind visiting the city though. And that pig dream I thought was odd. I&#39;m thinking that that dream, the pig and flowers, and one of the other dreams had something to do with a book I was reading. It didn&#39;t click in until I&#39;d gotten to specific parts of the book. I wondered if my mind had dredged up those little details from the movie based on the book. I immediately remembered those dreams when I got to those particular parts of the story. 
Gah... i ramble. Thanks for stopping in. Interesting dreams you&#39;ve got going on over in your journal.   ::D:  



*Friday Feb 9th*

> bed 4:15isham -10am (didn&#39;t get to sleep till after 5am)
>>>usual

***recalled three dreams as soon as I woke up but didn&#39;t jot them down immediately. Now only recall fragments


-Was in a  crowd of hectic people in  hospital type environment. Felt desperate to escape



-A dream having something to do with the movie I&#39;m going to see tonight



-A sexual type dream that leaves only a lingering feeling when I try to recall it, a sort of morbid satisfaction?


*edit* another fragment came to me as I was reading

- Someone laying in darkness, red or maroon lingerie or evening gown. Something ripped, wide screen or narrow knit fishnets? Words... 2 sentences that I can almost remember and it&#39;s driving me insane trying to recall them&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## mkauf84

I see you title your dreams does it help with recall?

----------


## Placebo

I can&#39;t talk for Vex, but it helps me.
When you have about 6 dreams to remember, you need something catchy/simple to remember them with.
A list of names is easier to hang on to. 

You can expand what you remember when you write it down, but you need somewhere to start

----------


## NeAvO

/me steps in...

Haven&#39;t been in here since you were shinned on. Still having cool dreams and they are all so detailed. 





> A sexual type dream that leaves only a lingering feeling when I try to recall it, a sort of morbid satisfaction?[/b]



Please do continue  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*mkauf84:* the titles of my dreams are basically what I scribble down first thing when I wake up. I don&#39;t write out the entire dream until a little later. So, yeah, they help me to recall my dreams when i actually have the time to type them out. 
Titles also make it easier to find a particular dream should I have to go back and search for them.

*Placebo:* You could probably speak for me if you wanted. You&#39;re one of the few who knows me better than most people know me irl.   ::content::  


*NeAvO:*  Hey. Yep, I&#39;m still journalling away. And I wish I could continue on that one dream but I can&#39;t recall it. I really wish I could remember this one.  :Sad: 


*Saturday Feb 10th*

> bed about 10pm - 7am
>>> usual


*1- Doc&#39;s Office*

D drove me to my Doc&#39;s office. I went into the building and only then realized I didn&#39;t have my wallet or health card. We walked back out toward the truck to find them. The outdoors was orangish in the setting sunlight. Dewdrops were frozen and sparkling on unkepmt grassblades. I thought it would make a lovely picture but I realized I didn&#39;t have my camera.
Walked toward the truck to retrieve my wallet. D said, "what&#39;s that?" as he pointed to the ground. My wallet was laying there wide open. I picked it up, my money was gone by my ID was still there. Pulled out my health card and my picture was gone, looked as if someone had chewed it off of the card.
Went inside and down the stairs. Halfway down was a small door. I opened it and peered in. The Doctor&#39;s office was below me, the door being half up the wall in the office. I closed it and went to the bottom door and went in. 
Showed my chewed up healthcard to the receptionist. She wouldn&#39;t accept it and called the &#39;authorities&#39; to deal with what she called my "fraudulent ways." I just sat and waited for them to come deal with me. All I&#39;d have to do is show them my card number and the number on my file were the same. Watched some little boys playing with trucks as I waited.



*2- The Harley Quinn Suit*

Was at a large mall, outdoors was a stage upon which actors were readying for their play. I eased into the nearby crowd and somehow got dragged up on stage. 
Before I knew what was going on a pretty blond girl was shoving a Harley Quinn costume at me. She said she was afraid to play the part now and told me I had to do it. After some arguing I decided what the hell and squeezed into the suit. 
I left the stage for a moment and on the way back a long car cruised up beside me. The window rolled down a crack and a voice slithered out. "Harleykin.. so this is where I find you?"
I shook my head and walked faster to the stage. The play started and as soon as I stepped out on stage I caught a glimpse of green hair making its way through the gathered audience. I couldn&#39;t take my eyes off that hair, it fascinated and frightened me. 
I realized I didn&#39;t remember my lines and I ran from the stage and down the stairs. I was grabbed from behind, spun around and shoved up against the brick wall. The Joker loomed over me, a hand pressed to the wall on either side of me so I couldn&#39;t get away. 
He said a bunch of stuff which I can&#39;t recall now, basically accusing me of betraying him. I tried to explain that I wasn&#39;t Harley, i was only an actor in costume. I pulled the hood of the costume back to show him that I wasn&#39;t her. He only laughed, and as he did I broke into laughter too. He grabbed me by the hand and dragged me behind him and tried to force me into his car. People saw this but no one helped me as I struggled to not be abducted by a maniac.
He shoved me into the back of a limo. Piano music was playing as he poured me a glass of black wine. Joker asked me if I recognised the music. I did. It was Rex Tremende of Mozart&#39;s requiem. (very odd that piano music was mistaken for the requiem) He talked over the music yet somehow his voice blended into and became part of it. 
I, like an idiot, did nothing but stare and listen in a moronic stupor as we sped away in the car.



*3- No Schedule*

Was at my first highschool. I was trying to find my way to class but had no schedule. Eventually found my way to the office but couldn&#39;t get to it because a huge counter was in the way of the door. I could see people inside and they could see me. I signalled that I needed help and they waved me in.
I couldn&#39;t get in. The doorway was blocked and I wondered why they couldn&#39;t see that. I thought perhaps I should smash the window in to get inside.
Ended up leaving, thinking i could find my class on my own. To hell with them all. No time to wait for them to pull their heads out of their asses.



*4- Sis&#39;s Shrink*

I walked through NF with my sister on the way to a psychiatrist appt. We both called down the guy, his name was Parsnik.
When we finally got there we walked in and had to go down several dimly lit flights of stairs to find his office. We ended up in what looked like the violent criminals sector of the place. It looked very much like the hallway that leads to hannibal Lector&#39;s cell in Silence of the Lambs. 
We got down to the end cell and turned into it. It lead down into a cushy room with hundreds of books and computer monitors everywhere. 
We weren&#39;t greeted by Parsnik, but a tall thin librarianish type woman in glasses. She took my sister aside and sat her at a round table. I strolled around running my fingers over the spines of the hundreds of books on the shelves. As I did this I listened to my sisters psych. session.
Turned out the woman wasn&#39;t a psycologist but a psychic, a palm reader to be exact. She was predicting my sister&#39;s future. 
"Bullshit." I said as I moved toward them, glaring at the palm reader. "You can&#39;t see the future. Quit feeding my sister bullshit."
The woman let go of my sister&#39;s hand and looked at me sternly. "No need to be rude." she said in an uppity voice. She told me she could tell my future just by the look of me, that she could read me like a book. I told her go ahead and try. She said I&#39;d find success as a photographer after a great disaster. And that I needed purge myself of demons. They hover about me like they are my aura.
I walked toward the woman, picked up a wooden chair and smashed it on the back of her head. The chair shattered like glass, even sounded like shattering glass. "Too bad you didn&#39;t predict that." I said and burst out laughing. MY sister started crying and ran out the door. I chased after her but somehow got lost in a labrynth that always led me back to that cell. 



*5- The Spectator in Bford/Possessed by Tiger*

Walked up Market to where the Post office was supposed to be. In it&#39;s place was the Hamilton Spectator building. I thought that was odd, hand&#39;t heard that the Spec had moved to bford. 
The top level of the building was nothing but windows. I could see clearly into them, could see that the top level was completely empty. 
Was suddenly in that vast, bright top level. Someone grabbed me from behind and shoved me to the floor. I struggled to get away but it felt as if my legs were paralysed. Whoever had thrown me to the floor had apparently removed my pants and was obsessively trying to insert a finger into a particular part of me.
I snapped, felt like a tiger possessed me. I started growling and clawing at the floor. Couldn&#39;t get anywhere so I squiggled around until I could see into the attacker&#39;s eyes. I brought my hand around and swiped across his face, my finger nail lodged into his eyeball and popped it. 
The guy let go and turned from me. I think I turned into a tiger, I didn&#39;t feel human. My thoughts had become primative, the only thought being, KILL.
Growling, I pounced on the guy and I ripped him to shreds. I don&#39;t remember doing it but instead was suddenly sitting in the midst of a bloody mess of body parts. I felt sublimely content.


There were several other dreams too, can&#39;t recall them now.

----------


## Daeva

That second dream sounds awesome. Lucky you, getting one of those suits for free  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Jealous Daeva? 
Why am I even asking... of course you are. 
 :tongue2: 


*Sun Feb 11th*

> bed 2:15am - 7:30am
>>>usual
>M



*1- The Old Van*

I was at one of my aunt&#39;s old houses. There was a very old van out back and I was hiding something in it. Can&#39;t remember what i was trying to conceal. 
On my way back to the house I found an mp3 player on the ground. It was pressed into the mud as if someone had stepped on it. I picked it up, cleaned it off and was amazed to find out it still worked. 
This too, I ended up stashing away in the van before creeping back up to my aunt&#39;s house. 


*2- Kit*

Was at King&#39;s Variety, walking through the parking lot to the dance club I used to frequent. Half way across the lot a car that looked like KIT from knightrider came squealing around the corner. It jumped the curb and came straight at me. 
It ran me down but it didn&#39;t hurt. It was like I had no substance, the car passed over me, some of it through me. I got up and went to the car, ended up arging with it about whether it killed me or not  ::?:  



*3- The Litter Aquarium*

I cleaned a litter box. For some reason I was breaking up the cat feces with my bare hands, trying to grind it down to a fine powder before I emptied the box.
Instead of throwing it out i poured it all in to a small aquarium and shoved it under a bed. I then sat on the floor against the bed and simply looked at my hands. My nails were dirty, my hands covered in powdered shit. 
Just as I was going to get up and scrub them clean Padre my cat bounded into the room and jumped onto my chest. He felt very heavy, like I had a cinder block on  my chest instead of a cat. 
He eventually moved off of me to use his litter aquarium and he got stuck inside.
The aquarium shrank down so that Padre was all curled up inside, his face pressed hard against the wall of the aquarium. I tried to pull the aquarium out to free him but it had grown very heavy and I couldn&#39;t move it.



*4- LG&#39;s Skating Party/Frodo Boy*

My cousin held a skating party. I was there taking photos of the event. Everyone was having a good time until we spotted two guys rolling around on the ice making out. 
Everyone was too afraid to tell them to stop so I handed off my camera and carefully made my way out onto the rink. 
When I got to the two guys I kicked them hard enough that they slid across the ice a bit. They broke up and I told them to go swap spit in private. 
The one guy got up and left. The remaining guy laid on the ice as if he were daring me to kick him again. I bent down and picked him up by the front of his shirt. 
The guy looked a bit like Elijah Wood. He was on his knees in front of me. I leaned close and quietly told him to go find his boyfriend before some other guy snagged him up. 
The guy didn&#39;t move so I dragged him from the rink and tossed him onto the floor. I told him he&#39;s lucky I don&#39;t kick his hobbit ass. He got up to leave but I grabbed a hold of him suddenly and I told him he had pretty eyes. I slipped him one of my business cards and told him to call me sometime, I&#39;d love to photograph his eyes. 
He nodded and scrambled along on his way.
I returned to taking photos of the skating party.

----------


## Pastro

Was at King&#39;s Variety, walking through the parking lot to the dance club I used to frequent. Half way across the lot a car that looked like KIT from knightrider came squealing around the corner. It jumped the curb and came straight at me. 
It ran me down but it didn&#39;t hurt. It was like I had no substance, the car passed over me, some of it through me. I got up and went to the car, ended up arguing with it about whether it killed me or not  ::?:  


Ive had a similar experience with a car in one of my lucids, definitely a memorable one. Which side of the argument where you on?

----------


## Genjyo

Hi Vex, I just noticed you are a DG, congrats&#33;

I&#39;m probably still feeling uneasy from a dream I had, but it looks like you have some impressionable ones also&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Pastro:* The car was telling me I was supposed to be dead. I argued that I wasn&#39;t. It was a really stupid situation and I don&#39;t know why I didn&#39;t realize I was dreaming. How often do we get mowed down by cars and then argue with them about it? It frightens me sometimes, the odd situations that my dreaming mind accepts as &#39;normal&#39;.   ::roll::  


*Genjyo:* Thank you.   ::bigteeth::  
Don&#39;t tell anyone but... *leans closer and whispers*~_being a dream guide isn&#39;t all it&#39;s cracked up to be. It&#39;s Seeker&#39;s sneaky way of recruiting us to be his personal servants. And the things he makes us do...oh the horror&#33;&#33;&#33; THE HORROR&#33;&#33;_&#33;</span>   ::wink::  



*Mon Feb 12th*

> bed 12:30am - 6:30am
>>> usual
M
slightly disturbed sleep


*1- 100 Pennies and a Dime*

Was walking up the stairs at a bday party at my cousins. Pulled out my wallet and my change spilled onto the stairs. Some kids helped pick them up. They counted the coins, 100 pennies and one dime. The 100 pennies was something significant but i can&#39;t recall why it was so important now.



*2- My Hair & the Art Lab*

Came in late to art lab. My tool box was empty. All my art supplies were scattered around my desk. I picked them up and arranged them neatly into my tool box and by the time I was done everyone else was nearly done their projects, a cd cover or something of the sort. 
There was a rectangular wash tub full of water on my desk. I started washing my unusually long hair in it. I decided to get it cut after school. I hate my hair long. 
I washed until the water was almost gone out of the tub. I needed more to rinse my the suds out. I looked away and looked back and the tub was full of water again. So I continued to rinse my hair while the others put the finishing touches on their projects.



*3- Blue Eyes/Anthony/Sis Meeting*

(may be connected to above)

Was in HSS library. Caught a glimpse of a guy that I only called <span style="color:#3333FF">Blue Eyes, a guy I met in college. He was taller and while he didn&#39;t look like Edward Norton, he reminded me of him. He had that adorable slight geekiness about him.
Anyway, I invited him back to my room. He left before me. As I looked through the books I came across a guy that looked like a young Anthony Kiedis and some shaggy headed kid beside him. I sat with them and chatted. Anthony said he needed album artwork for a cd they&#39;d just cut. Told him I&#39;d do it and told him to meet me in my room to discuss it.
When I got to my room Blue Eyes was there already. I told him I wanted to do a series of photos of his eyes. They were the most startling shade of that color I&#39;d ever seen. In the midst of discussing this, Anthony and his band strolled in and made themselves at home. We began going over what he wanted for his cd artwork. In the middle of that my laptop made a binging noise. My sister from up north was online and needed to talk about a serious problem with her kid. 
I was at the head of several discussions that were happening all at once, trying to keep it orderly and productive.



*4- Smoking Kid*

Can&#39;t remember this one, I&#39;d jotted the title down during one of the many times i woke up last night.   ::|:

----------


## Placebo

> *leans closer and whispers*~_being a dream guide isn&#39;t all it&#39;s cracked up to be. It&#39;s Seeker&#39;s sneaky way of recruiting us to be his personal servants. And the things he makes us do...oh the horror&#33;&#33;&#33; THE HORROR&#33;&#33;_&#33;  
> [/b]



*shHH* you&#39;ll get us all in trouble&#33;
I don&#39;t want to be whipped again&#33;

----------


## ezekiel7

or do you... placebo... MUAHAHAHAHA *hands Vexxy a whip* 

Bah, I have kind of bad news  :Sad:  my REM cycle isn&#39;t when I wake up, you know your supposed to wake up during a rem? heh, suckage. Maybe when I get used to being awake from 5:30 to 10 instead of 10 to 5:30 =P

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Placebo:*Okay okay. I ... uh... was kidding. Kidding is all. Seeker&#39;s a great guy. He doens&#39;t degrade or dehumanize us at all. Ever. *utilizes the oh so cute puppydog eyes in hopes of forgiveness*   :Puppy dog eyes:  

*Zeek:* *takes the whip and stashes it away for future use*
Oh yeah, once you get your sleep schedule sorted out your rem period should adjust itself accordingly... I think. 



*Tuesday Feb 13th*

>2:50am - 7:50am
>>>normal
M


*1- The Crowded Bus/Bee Backpack*

On a greyhound type bus with my backpack stored under my seat. It was really crowded and hot. Couldn&#39;t wait to get away from the bus. 
Finally it stopped and I reached under the seat for my backpack. It was gone. I spun around in my seat and looked at the passengers behind me to see which one had swiped my bag. I couldn&#39;t see it. 
I thought, "My backpack should have been full of hornets so whoever swiped it would be in for one hell of a a surprise. 
Got off the bus and waited, hoping to see someone with my bag. Didn&#39;t see it. Got back on the bus and checked around. Still couldn&#39;t find it. 
Outside people started yelping and screaming. Looked out a window and saw a person running through the crowd. He was being attacked by a massive swarm of hornets. After the people scattered my bag was lying there on the ground, open.
I went out and scooped it up. I started for home, wondering if i&#39;d stuffed the bag full of bees or if my wish had made them materialize. 



*2- Mohawk Rd Party*

At D&#39;s mother&#39;s for a party. It was a gorgeous summer day yet we were back on the pond sliding around on the ice. The water was frozen solid. 
A group of the older kids were grouped together and I remember thinking they reminded me of a pack of hyenas, all giggling and fidgiting about. 
The hyena pack suddenly attacked a little kid. They shoved him over, formed a circle around him and kickedhim back and forth to each other. 
I broke it up and the kids threatened to attack me. I reminded them that I knew where each one of them lived, and whatever they did to me I&#39;d take my sweet time, track them down and do back to them 10 times worse. They left, calling names back over their shoulder. I told them to come back and try insult me when broadened their vocabulary a bit. Quite frankly, bitch and whore is really unimaginative and boring. 
I helpe the boy to his feet, he turned and bit my hand. I shoved him aside and told him to get lost. The ice patch was cleared off by then so I had it to myself. I walked atop it, staring through it to the bottom of the pond. 



*3- JF&#39;s Website*

Chatted with JF about a website he&#39;d created. I visited it only to see that it was of a topic I didn&#39;t particularly like. (can&#39;t remember what the site was about now) There were several other members on his site and as I read through it i became more and more infuriated. 
I IMed him and told him I had to go. I signed off and cooked myself something to eat while I wondered what to do about his site. 
I cooked up some beef medailons and then fried up some baby potoatoes and flavored them with all sorts of odd seasonings. I savored the meal, seemed I hadn&#39;t indulged in a well prepared meal in a long time. 
When I got back on line I tried to get on jnet but it was either shut down or they&#39;d locked me out. I tried to get into JF&#39;s sight only to find it was gone too.
I went to JF&#39;s myspace and he had deleted all my comments and there were new comments by someone who had a pony as his or her av. 
I IMed JF and he added me to his convo with the &#39;pony person&#39;. I didn&#39;t say much, only read their convo. Decided to step out of it all and let the kids play, figuring it&#39;s better he hang out with people his own age. 



*4- Innerworks* WILD in a dream

Laying in bed, it was along the south wall and the radio was against the north wall. The room was a bit dark, the light from the stereo&#39;s display lit the room nicely.
A black balloon suddenly was hovering in front of the radio. I reached out toward it and tried to will it to float to me. It hovered, completely still.
I stared up at the cieling and wondered if there was a switch in my mind that would turn on telekenisis. I closed my eyes and my vision was flooded with brilliant wisps of HI.

I eased right into a dream, and in that dream i woke up in my bedroom. The black balloon was still hovering to the north of me. I focussed my thoughts on telekenisis and closed my eyes again. I seemed to travel through my own veins, rushing wildly through my entire body until I arrived at my brain. 

Instead of a mass of grey  matter my brain was made of millions of gears and switches and wires. Some of the cogs were working furiously. A lot were not. Some of the wires looked as if they had been ripped out. I made a note to fix them as soon as I finished what I&#39;d set out to do.

Each piece of the machinery was labelled and I floated about the monstrous mass of components. I started searching for a cog labled telekenisis. It was taking a very long time and, remembering that I was in a dream, I allowed myself to be drawn to the cog I was looking for. 

In a blink I was there before a very long double helix shaped cog. It read TK and I knew it was what I was looking for. It wasn&#39;t moving. I touched the helix and it groaned a bit before it kicked into motion. It moved very slowly, the teeth along it&#39;s edges catching onto nearby cogs and spurring them into motion too. Satisfied that I&#39;d triggered telekenisis I opened my eyes again.

The black baloon was still there. I held my hand out and tried to will it toward me. It crept across the bed and into my hand. I was incredibly pleased knowing that I had activated the proper component within me. I then peered into the balloon, could see the air molecules within. I compressed them all together until the balloon shrank in my hands. It shrivelled to the size of an apple. I released the molicules from my grip and the balloon inflated again. I did this a few times until the balloon burst.  

The POP startled me awake. I rolled over and looked toward the clock radio to see what time it was. It took a couple of seconds to realize the stereo was sitting in place of the clock radio. I glanced around my dark bedroom looking for the clock, had the feeling I was late for something.


I then really woke up. Looked at the clock and it was 7:53am.

----------


## sloth

So um.. 
Do you usually pack bees in your bag wherever you go?

----------


## oneironut

> *4- Innerworks* WILD in a dream
> [/b]



Lol, what an awesome LD, congrats&#33; That&#39;d be great if you could repeat the dream, start some of the other machinery, and see what happens. Let me know if you find the machines for flying and shooting fireballs from your fingertips. Don&#39;t forget to sketch a diagram so I&#39;ll know what to look for, heh.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Placebo

Yeah, awesome TK lucid... nice&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sloth:* Not usually. Last time I dreamed of bees they were giant killer bees that had formed a hive in my jeans. 

*oneironut:* I&#39;d love to LD that again, I&#39;d have all kinds of fun messing around in my own brainworks.

*Placebo:* Thanks. It was short but entertaining. 




*Feb 14th & 15th*

>>>> Usual

Lost the notepaper I jotted these dreams down on.   :Sad:  
Know I recalled 3 dreams the one night, 4 the next.



*Friday Feb 16th*

no M

>Tried to nap about 10pm and ended up sleeping until about 3 am. 
Slept again until 5:30am.

*1- Shirt Race*

Was at a party with some old friends. Skater was there, as hyper and as happy as usual. 
At some point we got board and came up with a game where two rows of three shirts were laid out on the floor. Two contestants were needed (i was one of them). 
Me and my opponent had to put on one shirt at a time, one over the other, without using our hands. We had to wiggle our head into the bottom of the shirt and only when our head was through the neck hole could we push our arms through the sleeves.
My batch of shirts sucked, the second one was a hockey jersey and tricky to wriggle into.




*2- Drowning Father*

A very wide frozen river or pond. I the midst of it the ice curved inward to look sort of like a shallow bowl. In the middle of the ice bowl was a perfectly circular hole in which black water lazily whirlpooled. A father struggling to hang onto the edges of ice. 
His family stood on the shore screaming and crying. NO one could rescue him, if they stepped onto the ice they&#39;d slip down the side of the bowl and into the freezing water too.



*3- Shoplifting*

Was in an upscale clothing store trying to find a nice outfit for a business interview. All the outfits I wanted were out of my price range. 
Spent a lot of time riffling through the clothes trying to find something I could afford that I also liked. 
Eventually I put on a deep blue, almost black suit jacket that fit me perfectly. I decided I&#39;d swipe it and then pay the store back for it afterward.



*4- Niagara Bound*

HIred someone to take me to Niagara Falls. The ride was long and boring. I kept complaining that the guy was driving in the wrong direction just to try get him to say something. He wouldn&#39;t respond.
Finally came to a bridge that led across to the States. All around the bridge were huge industrial type buildings of odd shapes. The place seemed alien. 
As we drove past the sharply angular structures and the occasional spherical buildingI wished i had my camera to take photos of the place. There were so many amazing photo ops, especially with the sun low on the horizon casting half of the structures in shadow.
We got to the base of the bridge and the damned thing was nearly vertical. As we drove up it I latched onto the door handle and tried to trust that we&#39;d make it up the bridge. Other cars seemed to move up and down it without toppling off. 
I closed my eyes at one point and I easily imagined that we were launching into space. My stomach was tangled in knots. 
Don&#39;t recall if we ever made it across. Think the dream scene may have switched to the following...



*5- MA, The Brats and the Bridge*

My sister MA and I were stateside in Niagara Falls. We walked through Goat Island to the Rainbow Bridge. 
There were no borders, only a very long stone bridge spanning from one country to the other. 
MA had a pink remote controlled car. She drove it across the bridge, weaving through the walking pedestrians. A pack of kids dashed after the car too, each trying to catch and swipe it.
I moved across the bridge, watching where the car went. Once it got to the Canadian side of the bridge the car spun around and sped back toward me.
The kids came too. They passed me. The last kid was small, looked like my little cousin KG. He was bawling his eyes out as he ran past me. I felt compelled to help the little brat but decided not to. Not my kid.
My sister ended up with a mob of kids bouncing around her, all the kids to be exact, begging to try the rc car. I continued on to the kid free Canadian side and was content to just wander about.



*6- Jumped*

Don&#39;t remember where I was coming from but I was tired and wanted to lounge in bed and read. Got to my room, stripped down to my undies and climbed onto the bed. As I did someone shoved me from behind and pinned me.
I struggled rabidly to escape but whoever was atop me was heavy... really solid. He or it, Im not even sure it was a person, somehow got through my panties and proceded to rape me. I wasn&#39;t afraid or weepy... I was completely consumed by rage undefinable. I would enjoy torturing and killing whoever or whatever it was that believed it could have it&#39;s way with me. I woke up out of this dream still terribly angry, glanced around the room wondering if someone actually might have tried something and might be lurking around nearby.   ::angry::  



*Sat Feb 17th*

> Bed 4:30am-ish -  10am
>>>usual

*1- Jnet Convention*

Arrived at a huge grand hall. Inside were mostly people from another forum I used to frequent. I didn&#39;t call the people by their real names, only used their site user names.
Didn&#39;t see anyone I wanted to see. Found a seat in the auditorium and watched some sort of demonstration. It was preformed by people who wore intricate badges. I asked whoever was next to me what those badges were. They told me that they were only given to people who were specially selected members of the &#39;secret&#39; forums. 
I sort of snorted at that and told the person I&#39;d had the chance a couple of times to be a member but I turned it down both times. No desire to become one of the annoying, high and mighty order of ubergeeks on that site. The person became offended and left me sitting alone.
I eventually wandered to a small crowd of people. OK was at the head of this group, explaining something or other. We ended up talking about the &#39;privaledged&#39; again. I told them that just recently someone told me that he and another were pushing to get me access to the forum but the site super bitch turned me down. 
We all ended up laying on the floor chatting, OK complaining about how the site mods consider themselves gods and how someone should overthrough the supreme site bitches.
Out of no where machine gun fire exploded through the place. We all scattered. I tried to hid behind the chairs but was dragged back out. I spun around to attack but was stunned into a stupor at the sight of BK. He grabbed my hand and pulled me behind him while in his other he toted the machine gun and continually blasted away the other members.
I found it all rather amusing.



*2- Melatonin*

Just remember coming to some sort of conclusion about melatonin.

----------


## Daeva

That Jnet convention dream sounds spot on for what would probably happen. Maybe you are dreaming the future  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I wouldn&#39;t doubt it at all Daeva. That BK is one magnificent maniac.   ::D:  


*Sun Feb 18th*

> bed 4am - 10 am
>>>usual

*1- NF Under Attack*

Roamed Niagara Falls taking photos on the Canadian side. I was up on the hill trying to get a picture of the sunset behind the American Falls. (sun actually sets on Can side)
I messed around with the aperture in an attempt to saturate the colors of the photo. When I looked back up from adjusting the ap, there was a huge black cloud of some billowing from one of the huge hotels on the Am side. I whipped out a massive zoom lens and screwed it in then zoomed in on the building.
Smoke poured out of all of the hotel windows. People were jumping out of those windows, their bodies would splatter like a watermelon when they hit the sidewalk. I simply watched as hundreds of people, adults and kids, leapt to their deaths.
I was suddenly in the midst of the commotion. Most of the shattered bodies on the ground were still twitching. One guy was still alive, his right leg was missing from mid thigh... his snapped thighbone poking out from a mess of mangled flesh. I watched the guy crawl aimlessly around and eventually die.
At this point some other guy yelled, "That&#39;s it... I&#39;m moving to Canada&#33;" Odd thing though, we were on the Canadian side now. The guyand his family dashed for the Rainbow  Bridge. 
I walked through the death and destruction and started taking photos of it all.



*2- The Highway*

Was trying to cross a very busy multi lane highway. I took the hands of a couple of kids and we dashed across, narrowly missing being run over. 
Once I was across I noticed a man with two older women who I think were his mother and grandmother. They were trying to get across the highway, all were arguing non stop about when they should go and who should cross first. 
The mother started across, leaving the man and the wheelchair bound grandmother standing on the curb. She barely dodged through traffic and got stuck in the center turning lane. The  man and his grandmother made a dash for it and got stuck in traffic too.
Traffic on our side cleared up suddenly, all except a huge truck that was charging down the highway. I happened to glance to the left and saw a toddler of about 1 or so, sitting right in the middle of the lane that the truck was driving down. The arguing adults had forgotten about the baby. I rushed over and yanked the kid off the pavement a few seconds before the truck wizzed by. 
The adults noticed I had the kid and started yelling at me, thinking I was trying to abduct him. I yelled across trying to explain that I&#39;d just saved him but they all paniced, were screaming and crying about me stealing their baby. I moved to the rail and sat down with the kid, waiting for his caretakers to take him back but they only stood in that center lane screaming.



*3- My Pot Belly*

Just remember trying to squeeze into my jeans, I had a little pot belly that was preventing me from doing up the button. It wasn&#39;t fat, there was something alive and balled up inside me and sometimes I could feel it move. My stomach would totally cram up every little while but I didn&#39;t really care. I just needed to get dressed and kept trying to get the jeans done up.




*4- Debs, The Half Snowstorm, Alone* DILD

Was at Debs. There were a lot of kids, one was my sis MJ who was only about 10. She and the others were climbing gnarly trees. 
I wandered by myself. Found an abandoned wasp&#39;s nest. I took it apart and pulled out the center of the nest. Was amazed to find an intricate geometrical design on it.
One of the little kids came out of nowhere, latched onto the edge of the design and ripped it in half. While this pissed me off I didn&#39;t do anything. I&#39;d just find another hive some other time. The little kid who&#39;d ripped the design was running wildly around the area yelling and laughing. Every other word out of her  mouth was the F word. I found this kind of disturbing but no on else seemed to care. I moved around back of the house. 
There was a blizzard out back, thick drifts blocked the door. I waded through and tried to find a way into the house but all entrances were blocked off by snow. I slid back down the snowdrift. A large funnel spider was waiting at the bottom. I rolled away from it, afraid it was going to attack. When I got to the bottom of the dune the spider was small, only about as big as a quarter. I whipped some snow at it and it skittered off.
Moved through the snow to the edge of the property. Soon as I stepped off of it, it was sunny and warm again. A brilliant and bloated red sun seemed to be perched atop silhouette trees on the horizon. There was an odd halo of clouds surroundint the sun. I whipped out my camera and started taking photos. As I messes with the aperture I said, "Hmm. Camera. Reality check." 

I didn&#39;t even have to reality check, I suddenly knew I was dreaming. At the moment of realization I felt the oppressive weight of someone&#39;s stare upon me. I glanced all around and saw absolutely no one. I was totally alone in the middle of a massive expanse of field. Brushy wildflowers carpeted the area, I could smell them. The feild smelled of sweet wild roses. 

I didn&#39;t know which way to go, decided to follow the sun, which still was positioned low on the horizon. I started walking toward it, wondering where I was and what I should do with my lucidity. As I considered what to do the feeling of being watched grew heavier. 

The sun suddenly lifted into the sky and danced around. I stopped and watched it for a few seconds then raised my camera to take a photo. The sun, red and oval shaped, changed into a perfect circle and became a light orangeish yellow. It began to float towards me.

I backed away, not afraid but feeling slightly uneasy. I didn&#39;t want to face it, not yet, whatever it was. I turned and decided that if I ignored it it would go away. Of course I was wrong. But I walked along looking at the flowers and taking the occasional photo knowing that the light was continually floating nearer. I tried to think of a way to be rid of it. Promising myself that the next time I&#39;d be ready to face it.

I closed my eyes, could feel the presence of the light right behind me. Focussed on the scent of the flowers and calmed. I simply thought, &#39;Wake up.&#39;  

I woke up immediately and laid in bed for a bit thinking about this dream.



*5- Reality Checking to Music* DILD

Laying in bed. D was there with me, his arm draped across my back. I could hear piano  music that sounded vaguely Mozartish. I wondered lazily if it was W.A. and then decided to reality check just for the hell of it. I did the nose plug reality check several times and each time I could still breath slightly. I used then used my thumbs to press my nostrils closed as tightly as I could. I could still breath and only then decided that I was dreaming. 

Out of curiosity I tried the finger though the hand reality check. I shoved my left finger through my palm. It didn&#39;t go through easily, it was like pushing throuh play dough. I then reached up to my face and with my right hand I clawed as hard as I could into my cheek to see if I would feel pain. I could feel my fingernails gouging deeply into my cheek but there was absolutely no pain.
I then tried to roll off the bed. I couldn&#39;t. D&#39;s arm was on me and it anchored me down. I struggled to get off but couldn&#39;t. 

Closed my eyes and was going to just surrender my lucidity when I imagined myself laying on the floor. When I opened my eyes I was laying on my stomach on the bedroom floor. I didn&#39;t get up. I felt incredibly tired and closed my eyes again. Felt as if I fell through the floor. I could feel myself falling and I just let it happen. Felt kind of nice.

Don&#39;t remember anything else of this dream... but the following dream is most likely what happened due to losing the above lucidity?



*6- The Music Store and Mozart*

Was in a huge music store that was also an elegant concert theater. Someone was onstage playing the piano. The music was nice enough but I wanted to listen to something else.
Found a cd rack that was balanced on top of a sphere. Whenever I pulled a cd off of it I had to adjust the remaining cds quickly balance out the rack again. 
Finally found something I wanted to hear. I called to everyone, said something like, "Hey, who wants to listen to this?" (can&#39;t remember what I&#39;d chosen)
The guy on stage quit playing abrubptly. He stood up and yelled at me, "Your&#39;re drunk&#33; She&#39;s drunk&#33; She&#39;d have to be to listen to that slop&#33;"
I walked about halfway up to the stage and stared down the guy and then I made some sort of remark about him being short and fat.
We then got into a really childish name calling contest, much to the amusement of everyone else in the area. Some woman came up from behind me and told me that I shouldn&#39;t insult Mozart in such a manner, that it was rude and tasteless. And like a kid i yelled, "He started it&#33;"
I took my cd and moved back to the rack, carefully put it back into the stack and listened to the guy play the piano again. I very seriously doubted he was Mozart.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Feb 20th*


*1- Buying Beads*

Was in a huge sewing goods store, endless rows of different types of fabrics. I searched around for beads, finally found them and then took forever trying to choose the perfect size.
Ended up selecting some quarter sized black beads and some smaller dime sized golden beads. 




*2- The Girl and the Worm*

Helped a little girl clean her bedroom. After we&#39;d sorted stuff into piles we both sat on the bed to relax. 
Happened to glance down at the leg of the bed and saw a huge and long tapeworm wrapped around the leg. It&#39;s body was twitching, reminded me of an elongated maggot.
Refused to finish cleaning the room if there were creatures like that slithering about the place.



*3- Trying to do a DV-ian*

Was sitting on a bed, the bottom half of me was naked. On the other end of the bed was a member of DV, whom I will call Q. I leaned back on the headboard, spread my legs and invited Q to dive in face first. He did and a rage/fear raced through me. I grabbed Q by his hair, lifted his face and with my free hand gouged my nails into his cheek.
We separated, and afterward I felt incredibly guilty for having done what I&#39;d done. I don&#39;t even know why I felt compelled to hurt him. I eventually apologized and as a way to make up for my bitchy attitude I told Q he could come in the back door. Woke up before we did the deed.







*Feb 22nd*

*1- Me & Daeva*

Daeva and I were arguing quiet angrily about something that I can&#39;t recall now. He, being much taller, stepped nearer and tried to use his size to intimidate me. 
Instead of making me fear his tactic only served to enrage me all the more. I eventually stepped back but only did so, so that I could get some room to move. I pulled back my right foot and issued one hell of a nut bustin&#39; kick to his crotch. He fell to the ground and curled up. 
I continued to yell at him as he laid on the ground groaning. Funny, despite the obvious pain he was in I had the distinct feeling that he sort of liked it. 

What a sweet freak.   :;-):

----------


## Daeva

Well, I can tell you that groaning wasn&#39;t out of pain.   ::bigteeth::

----------


## sloth

RUBSRUBSRUBSRUBSRUBSRUBS.....
 ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:*  Really?  I shall have to dream of you more often. You&#39;ll be loads of fun to play with in dreams.   :Hi baby:  

*sloth:*  Are you now rubbing me or rubbing yourself at this point?  :tongue2:  


*Feb 26th*


*1- New Home/Motel*

Basically me moving into a new house that apparently was also a motel. People were coming in and out of the place as they pleased which was very annoying, especially when I was trying to clean.



*2- Shy Ed*

Was visiting a guy named Carlos that was my fan club when I lived in NF. He showed me through his house and asked me all kinds of stupid questions just to hear me talk. (he claimed that he loved my accent) 
As we moved into the kitchen his mother and father were sitting at the counter eating. They began firing questions at me, asking when me and Carlos were going to hook up.
Carlos changed into a guy who looked very much like Ed Norton. He blushed everytime his parents asked about us.
I wasn&#39;t embarassed but enjoying watching Ed blush. 



*3- The Gay Parade*

In Toronto at someone&#39;s house, on the second floor of said house. Outside a huge parade was happening, I was informed it was the annual Gay Parade. I asked everyone in the house to go down with me to watch it. No one would.
I ended up watching it by myself. Had a good time watching until Elvis cruised by in a diamond studded blue car. He got out and started dancing around, disrupting the parade. 



*4- Visiting Shelly Pig*

Visted my sister MJ&#39;s friend Shelly Pig. She had a houseful of people over, partying. One of the guys looked a tremendous lot like John Travolta. 
John was hitting on all the chicks in the house but kept going back to the one girl. He tried to harass her into going to the movies with him. I offered to go in her stead, just to get him to shut up. He was embarassing himself acting in such a desperate manner. 
He agreed but then I didn&#39;t feel like having to put up with him. Had the feeling he&#39;d be yapping through the whole movie. I grabbed a newspaper and read it pretending to search for a movie to watch. Eventually eased out of the room and sneaked down into the basement.
Mirrors were all over the walls and ceiling. There was nothing in the room at all. I had the feeling that i could walk through the mirrors if I wanted to. Didn&#39;t really want to though, feared getting lost in mirror world. However, I told myself that if John came downstairs looking for me I&#39;d lunge into a mirror to escape.



*5- The Chef/Renovation*

Me and D visited a chef friend of his . He gave us a tour of his house. When we got to the kitchen I was surprised to see that he had a calf in a specially made high chair type contraption. Over the calf was a big bottle nipple that it was supposed to suckle on. The calf squirmed and wriggled trying to get out of the highchair but couldn&#39;t.
I found this very strange but as soon and the chef offered me all the appliances from his old kitchen, I forgot about the struggling calf. The chef, who was renovating and preparing a rack of lamb at the same time, told me that his old kitchen was mine. Counters, cupboards, pots & pans, flooring, everything.
Me and D started ripping the kitchen apart and loading it into his truck.



*6- Mozart&#39;s K. 627/The Cathedral*

Heard a female announce that the newest piece of music to play was ??? by ??? and that is sounded very much like Mozart&#39;s ???? (can&#39;t remember the names now) As the music played I noted that it did sound vaguely Mozartish. 
Came to see a guy playing a grand piano. I sneaked up beside him and told him that his music was a rip off of Mozart. The guy denied it and we argued as he continued to play. I badgered him so much that he got up and stormed away.
I sat at the piano and with my right hand played Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. From beside me came a faster fancier verson of the tune. Looked over and Mozart was sitting beside me. He tried to teach me to play it the way he did but I confessed that I&#39;d only learned to play by my right hand and that was waaay back when I was 5-6 years old. 
He told me to play it as I normally would and he accompanied. I felt like an idiot but had fun pecking out the tune finger by finger as he fancified the tune on his end. 
When that was over he started playing a piece of music I&#39;d never heard before. It was unbelievably amazing and I could do nothing but sit and listen, watching his fingers fly over the keyboard. He told me it was his newest piece of music. I can&#39;t remember what he called it but I deemed it K.627. 
Mozart, I and some other guy strolled though the building we were in. Came to a cathedral type room in which a giagantic pipe organ was in. A tall thin guy in a tux, tophat and tails was sitting at the organ. He began playing his rendition of K. 627. The music was so loud and powerful that it vibrated through the floor. 
We eventually moved outside the cathedral. The music was still booming all around us. I was about to step out the door but a hand grabbed me and pulled me back. At that moment half a huge gargoyle face crashed to the ground where I&#39;d have been standing had I stepped out of the door. 
I squatted down and stared at the cracked and chipped half face, fascinated and afraid of it at the same time.

(( I should have been reality checking like crazy through this dream ))

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

wow, your dream recall is excellent&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Feb 27th*


*1- School Lizards*

Was a kid in elementary school. Me and some other kid skipped our class and roamed the school. Ended up getting chased by huge lizards. They drooled continually as they chased after us.
Me and my skip buddy climbed up onto a coat rack and sat safely out of the lizards&#39; reaches and watched as other kids got stalked down and eaten.



*2- House Shark & Stove Baby*

In a house that sort of reminded me of my grandmother&#39;s. The floor was red linolium. Every so often the floor would bulge upward as if something were trying to shove through it. At one point the floor was like plastic and the shape of a shark nose and teeth were pressed up into the floor. 
I jumped up onto a chair and watched as the floor shark kept trying to break through. Across from me was a baby  laying on a fur on top of an old woodstove. I talked to the baby and it talked back to me in nothing but baby coos. Somehow I understood everything it was saying. It basically told me that the sharks were watching and waiting for me.
I noticed then that the stove was on, fire crackled away inside of it. The baby did not burn. I asked if it was okay and it told me fire could never hurt it. Regardless I reached over and scooped the baby from the stove and held it to me as the shark continued to bust through the floor.



*3- The Frozen Bloom*

Stupid short dream about some girl trying to pick up a guy who looked like Orlando Bloom. He ignored her. Johnny Depp happened along and tried to hook the Bloom and the girl up. He still ignored her.
After a bit the two walked down a beach. In the sand was a rectangular hole filled with shards of steaming ice. The girls started digging into the ice and uncovered a frozen solid Bloom. She pulled him out and began rubbing him everywhere until he thawed out. She helped him to his feet and together they left.
I, wondering wtf was going on, started poking around in the ice pit. Wondered if there was anything left to dig up. Johnny helped me scoop out the ice and we worked maniacally to get to the bottom of the pit. Don&#39;t recall finding anything. 



*4- Ham & My Sisters*

Cooked ham for my sisters, all of them who were sitting in my living room gossiping amongst themselves. I purposefully burned the ham and then served it to them. Much to my dismay they didn&#39;t complain about it being extra crispy. 



*Manatees & Eels*

Just remember some woman with short curly hair swimming with manatees. They weren&#39;t normal manatees, these were more like dolphins, zipping through the water and breeching the surface energetically.
Eels were everywhere too. They slithered just below the surface in a twisted frenzy. 
The woman kept trying to persuade me to dive in but I wouldn&#39;t. 








> wow, your dream recall is excellent&#33;
> [/b]



Thanks, I do try. My recall was horrid last week though due to endless homework.

----------


## oneironut

> *2- House Shark & Stove Baby*
> [/b]



Very cool dream&#33; The title made me laugh because it reminded me of the classic SNL sketch ("Candygram&#33;" "I&#39;m just a dolphin, ma&#39;am."), but the creepy image of the shark in the floor sobered me up real quick. Much scarier than the old shark in the pool routine.   ::shock::

----------


## Vex Kitten

oneironut: Thanks for stopping by. That dream was actually one of the more frightening dreams I&#39;ve had in a while despite how stupid it seems. A shark trying to burst through the floor... nearly scared the living hell out of me. Leaves me wondering why my mind accepts such obviously impossible scenarios as real. Dream me isn&#39;t the brightest bulb in the pack.   ::content::  

I&#39;ve been meaning to get over to your journal and read too but I haven&#39;t had a whole lot of time to indulge in the dreams of others lately. I&#39;m falling way behind on journal reading. 



*Feb 28th*

>>> usual


*1- The Crayon Factory*

Made my way through a factory, sometimes having to crawl through deadly looking machines. Ended up in a big room full of steel desks that had steel shelves connected to them. On the top of each shelf was a steel cup full of crayons. 
A person at each desk would reach up, grab a crayon and colour a little circle on a white sheet of paper. They&#39;d then mark &#39;OK&#39; beside the circle if the crayon was the right colour. I found a desk and crayon checked too. Mine were all okay till a red crayon colored yellow when I made the little circle. This bewildered me and I scribbled with it a few more times. 
"It&#39;s a dud. Toss it." the guy next to me said. I pretended to throw it out but actually slipped it into my pocket. 
We then got lunch break, 10 whole minutes to eat. I complained about the short amount of time, said something like, "ten minutes isn&#39;t enough time, not for me anyway. I actually chew and savor my food."
I got fired, which was funny because I didn&#39;t really work there anyway. 



*2- Barbecue Commerical*

Watching tv at home, the scenes played out outside of the tv, like they were holgrams. I wasn&#39;t particularly interested in the show but when the commercial came on it showed a BBQ grill fired up with steaks and burgers sizzling atop of it. 
I hadn&#39;t had a steak in a long time and walked up to the holigram and poked at it with my finger. The scene switched to an announcer informing us that the grill was so safe that a child could sleep on it. The scene cut to a little boy of about 5 years old with the side of his face plastered to the grill, as if he were sleeping. Flames could be seen beneath him.
I backed out of the holigram and thought... &#39;that&#39;s not right&#39;. I moved back in toward the boy and tried to shove him off the grill. Suddenly the tv was like a normal tv again and I was pushing on the screen as if I could burst through it and save the boy.



*3- The Grinch & World Domination*

...no clue where this dream came from

Outside in a field. I was looking for yellow and purple violets, so distracted by my task that I didn&#39;t notice someone creeping up behind me. I found some purple violets, picked them and drank the nectar out of them before realizing someone was with me.
Turned to see the Grinch, all green and miserable looking. He asked me if I&#39;d help him conquer the planet. I burst out laughing and said something about him not even being able to conquer a village of pansy ass Whos. 
That majorly pissed him off. He launched into an intricate plan of how he was going to make the world his. I hated to admit it, but it was an excellent plan. A bunch of little things that would amount to eventual global domination. I shook his hand and told him I wanted in. Out of no where he whipped out a huge white book, reminded me of a bible. He told me to read it all and then we&#39;d set to work. The grinch then meandered off, still muttering. 
I opened the book but it was full of nothing but child like scribbles all over the pages. I spent the rest of this dream carefully flipping through page after page trying to find one that was readable.



*4- Little Bob & My Evil Girl*

In a store from my childhood called Miller&#39;s. Looked for something to drink but the coolers were mostly empty. 
I stood in line behind a cop and his family. The cop turned and said Hi. It was a guy I used to go school with, Little Bob. We chatted a bit about his family until he turned his attention to mine. I told him I didn&#39;t have one.
"Well who&#39;s that?" he pointed to my left side.
I looked and to my shock a little girl was standing there clutching onto the end of my shirt. I wanted to say she wasn&#39;t mine but I didn&#39;t want to hurt the kid&#39;s feelings.
"She&#39;s evil." Bob said. "You should do something about her before she gets too old."
"She is NOT evil." I argued. "Just because she doesn&#39;t kiss ass like you and your bacon bits do..."
Bob&#39;s wife turned and was going to attack. Bob stopped her and told her it was pointless to do anything, that me and the kid weren&#39;t worth it.
I grabbed the kid&#39;s hand and together we left. Got outside and saw Bob&#39;s police cruiser. I pulled out a small knife (from where I don&#39;t recall) and stabbed all four of the cruiser&#39;s tires. I then crawled onto the hood and scrawled &#39;Pig&#39; on it. 
I took the girl&#39;s hand and we dashed across the field to my grandmothers house.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*March 1st*

(excessive sleep yesterday)

>>>usual except for bedtime



*1- Editing Video*

Editing piles of reclamation video and digital photos into one movie. Very boring and frustrating because most of the videos weren&#39;t named or dated.



*2- Escape*

Escaped some sort of detention facility. Don&#39;t recall the actual escape but I ran like mad to a rise in the distance. Got there and stared up the highway that snaked up the side of the steep hill. Cars would come and I&#39;d have to dive into the weeds to hide. 
Got sick of contantly diving for cover and decided to climb straight up the hill instead of taking the zig zagging road. 
Got almost to the top and couldn&#39;t go any furhter because a massive and super busy highway was there. Sat in the weeds, decided to wait until night to sneak across.




*3- Trying to Relax*

In my bathroom, it was dark excpet for a few candles that were set up around the place. 
Ran a bubble bath and slipped into it. Felt instantly drowsey and each time I nearly nodded off someone would knock on the door, jolting me wide awake.
Realizing I wasn&#39;t going to get a nap I decided to masterbate. Of course, someone would knock on the door just before the I&#39;d get there.
Eventually my bubbles even melted away and on top of the water little woodchips floated. I got out of the tub and dried off, feeling 10 times more tense and miserable than when I slipped into the tub. 
I yelled through the house for everyone to leave me the hell alone, then barricaded myself in my bedroom. I found a book and laid on the bed to read Lord of the Flies.



*4- The Broken Hose*

On a space shuttle. Something went wrong, the end of the hose broke off. I grabbed a piece of thick plastic bag and wrapped it over the broken end. I then pulled the elastic out of my hair and wrapped it around the bag to hold it onto the pipe. 
It held but it wouldn&#39;t hold for long. We scrambled to find a substitute cap for the broken part.



*5- Moon Within a Moon*

Inside my house, closing all the curtians. It was very early morning, the sun still hadn&#39;t risen. The front door was open and I&#39;d assumed D was out sitting on the front porch.
A red and white airplane flew low on the horizon and I opened the screen door to point it out to D. He wasn&#39;t even outside. Instead there were two unknown men sitting on the chairs on the porch. I closed and locked the door. 
D came and peeked out the window. He asked if I&#39;d seen the moon. I told him no, so I looked outside. The moon was massive and hanging just above the rooftops of the area houses. I scrounged around for my cameras but couldn&#39;t find any. 
Someone handed me a crappy little single use camera and I decided to try get a decent pic of the moon with that. Kicked the guys off my porch and then took a long time to get into a good position. When I was finally ready I looked through the viewfinder to see that there were two moons. One huge full moon and one very tiny cresent moon in front of it. 
Snapped off the entire roll of film wondering if the pix would turn out. The moon sank swiftly after that. Went back inside to find a ride to my favorite photo lab to get the pix developed.



*6- Silver Wanting Aliens*

Was in a new highrise building, many of the rooms were empty. Me and two others explored the building, came to a room where one wall was entirely window. We looked down at the city far below. I happened to glance to the horizon, saw a flickering light hovering there. Right away I had a bad feeling about it.
The others assured me it was only an airplane and just as I was about to tell them otherwise the light brightened considerably and blinked in an odd pattern. A beam of light shot out from the orb of light and shone on all of us, the light so bright it illuminated the entire room.
I took off. The others followed. Started ripping rooms apart looking for weapons, knew whatever that light was... it wanted to capture me. I found a golden thing that looked like a gun with a huge intricate blade protruding from the barrel. I claimed it. 
A little kid kept appearing every now and again. He would collect silverware and dash off again. When I  caught hold of the kid finally I asked if he was retrieving silver for the &#39;aliens&#39;. He nodded. I asked if my gold knife would kill them. The kid shook his head. I pointed at a hockey stick in the corner and asked if that would kill them. He nodded. I grabbed the hockey stick and sharpened the handle end to a point and waited for the aliens to arrive. 



*7- The Scratch  Ticket & The Liar Woman*

Won some massive prize on a scratch ticket. Managed to drop it in my excitement and some chick scooped it up on me and tried to claim it. We argued about it until I was sure that only an ass beating would set the stupid wench straight. 
We got into a fight, and even though I don&#39;t remember the actual fight, I beat her up, dragged and tossed her out the door. She was a pathetic site, this ritzy looking woman in her red sequin dress and fancy hair, laying on the street all beat to hell. 



*8- The Casablanca Discussion*

Sitting in a bus terminal (i think) and overheard a guy and girl talking about the movie Cassablanca. I chimed in and told them I&#39;d only just watched that for the first time a couple of weeks ago. We all sat around discussing the movie. Can&#39;t remembet the opinions expressed in that conversation though.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*March 3rd*

>>>Usual
> country


*1- Snowy @ Grams*

Snow on grandmother&#39;s lawn. The spikey tips of green grassblades poked up out of the snow. I moved about the yard kicking the snow off the grass. Got down to the area where there was a big puddle. It wasn&#39;t frozen and in the water tiny minnows darted around. 
I&#39;d try reach in and scoop out a minnow but the water would freeze before my fingers would touch the surface. Oh, also snails under the water, really ugly ones with elongated spiral shells. 
Continued trying to clean all the snow off the lawn.



*2- &#036;17,000*

At a bank withdrawing &#036;17,000 from my account. The teller kept miscounting the cash, mostly twenties and fifties. Waited for a while for her to count out the money then I counted it out to be sure she hadn&#39;t made a mistake. 
This time I had trouble counting out the cash, kept getting distracted by customers. When finally I got it sorted out I told the teller I wanted to deposit it back into my account. She gave me some obserdly long form to fill out and I spent the rest of this dream trying to fill out the damned form.



*3- Toad Smashing*

Only remember rows upon rows of huge toads which I was smashing with a sledgehammer. They made the greatest popping noises when they were smashed.



*4- The Cards/The Party/The Pogo-Sweater Kid*

Had a huge box full of hockey or sports cards. I followed D across a lawn and stashed the cards in a rickety shed. Didn&#39;t feel great about leaving them there but he insisted they&#39;d be safe. 
Went into the house were a kid&#39;s party was happening. People were continually trying to make me eat but I didn&#39;t want to.
Went upstairs and came across two kids arguing. I told the aggressor, the teen, to shut up and behave. He told me to F off. I grabbed him by the hair, threw him to the floor and yelled at him again. The kid tried to get up but I kicked him in the face, dropped to my knees and grabbed him by the throat. 
As I yelled at him he turned into this contraption that looked like a pogo stick with a cone on the top end. A little while later he turned into a maroon hooded sweater. I picked up the swearter and tied it&#39;s sleeves around my arm so he couldn&#39;t take off on me. Even though he was a sweater he still was the teen somehow. Kept him on my wrist so he wouldn&#39;t cause anymore trouble. 



*5- Conte Par Tiro Mini LD*

(woke up and tried to WILD this morning)

Slid into a dream but wasn&#39;t entirely sure if I was dreaming or not. Could hear Conte Par Tiro on the radio and sat up. I immediately began singing along with it (even though the words are in a different language) I thought... I have to hurry, someone is going to walk in and wake me soon. Kept singing, rather robustly and quite out of tune.  

A few seconds later I heard the doornob to my door turning. I woke up immediately.
D was there, asked if I wanted some tea.

----------


## naikou

I know everyone says this, but your dream recall is freakishly amazing. Do you wake up and jot down some notes every REM period, or can you remember it all by morning without that?

Also...




> _Originally posted by Vex Kitten_
> *I pointed at a hockey stick in the corner and asked if that would kill them. He nodded. I grabbed the hockey stick and sharpened the handle end to a point and waited for the aliens to arrive.*



Vampires = Wooden Stake
Werewolves = Silver Bullet
Zombies = Really Big Guns

Aliens alone have remained the horror monster without a weakness. Until now...

I&#39;ll have to remember my sharpened hockey stick the next time the dream aliens come for me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I know everyone says this, but your dream recall is freakishly amazing. Do you wake up and jot down some notes every REM period, or can you remember it all by morning without that?[/b]



*Hi naikou.*
Welcome. I sleep for five hours straight and when I wake up in the morning, if no one talks to me within those first few minutes I can usually recall about 3 or 4 dreams right away. I have a spiral sketchbook on my nighttable, a pencil tied to it so when I recall a dream I don&#39;t even open my eyes, just reach over and scribble a few keywords down. 
Practice has beefed my recall up. I&#39;m at the point now where waking and scribbling down keywords is almost second nature. 

About the hockey stick... yeah. I&#39;ll have to remember to try that out the next time those pesky aliens are lurking about. I wonder if I could sing them to death, my voice so horrible that their heads explode like the aliens in Attack from Mars.   ::bigteeth::  


*March 4th*
> bed 3:30
>>> usual


*1- Cleaning Gram&#39;s House (again)*

Swept a bunch of crud up off the floors of my grandmother&#39;s house. Cleaned out the fridge. The stove was on the wrong side of the house and it bothered me that I couldn&#39;t move it. The gasline wasn&#39;t long enough for me to move it back to where it belonged.
My mother came in, started messing up the kitchen again. Where ever she  moved she left a trail of grainy stuff that looked like corn meal. I had to continually sweep up after her. She started messing with the stove and the gasline snapped. I just left the house, thinking she was going to end up blowing it up. Could even hear the hiss of the escaping gass from the outside.



*2- Can&#39;t get to the Trail*

Was in an escalade truck, my driver was 14 year old J. The roads were horridly icy and slushy and the truck occasionally slipped and slided toward the ditches. 
Got to the village and I told him to turn down Moccasin Trail. He missed the turn. I told him to make a right on Veterns&#39; lane. (odd cuz there is no right turn onto V.Lane). Anyway, we missed that turn too and I made him pull over and I took over driving. 
Turned down Chiefswood and turned into the school, followed it&#39;s lanes around to the other school and back out onto the road near Moccasin. I tried to turn down that trail but a bunch of vehicles got into a pile up and I got stuck waiting it to clear up.



*3- Disrupting the Movie*

Walked through a very dark movie theater looking for JF. I knew he was in there somewhere. I tried to call him on the cell phone but it wouldn&#39;t work. Just static. I remember wanting desperately to hear his voice at the very least.. if I couldn&#39;t find him.
Eventually paid the projector to flash his name across the movie screen. His name popped up, along with my phone number, (which was an odd set of letters if I remember correctly). The theater erupted in boos all while JF&#39;s name was up on the screen. I didn&#39;t care. I had to find him and didn&#39;t care who I pissed off in the process. 
I didn&#39;t hear from him. Had the distinct feeling he was there with someone else and hiding himself and that other person from me.



*4- My Messy Bedroom*

Cleaned out my bedroom, stacked up my mountains of books neatly and was going to sort them all out by genre and author. 
In the closet there was a bed of stuff that looked like wood shavings. I spent a long time sweeping them out. When I was done I sat on the bed and relaxed. A moment later a long legged spider was dangling in front of my face. I rolled out of the way, swiped the spider onto the floor and squished it with the broom. Another spider skittered out from under my bed and tried to escape. I chased it and splatted that one too. 
Looked to the closet and saw that it was filled with cobwebs, which I thought couldn&#39;t be possible since I&#39;d just swept it out. I maniacally started sweeping away the webs but they never seemed to diminish.



*5- The Car-Plane*

Riding near frogpond in a fancy vehicle. From the dash board a small tray flipped out. The driver poured me a beer into a long shapely glass. He told me to go ahead and drink it, it was light beer. 
I wouldn&#39;t at first, remembering that I hadn&#39;t drank in over a year. But eventually I took a sip thinking, what the hell, it&#39;s only light beer.
I ended up drinking the rest of the beer. The driver poured me another and suddenly the car lifted into the air. I was in a small airplane now, the driver explaining how his vehicle was a car/airplane. 
Being afraid of heights, I downed the second glass of beer to help me relax. After that I leaned back and enjoyed the flight.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*mon March 5th*

>>>>Usual

*1- Stomach Problem*

Was in a large mostly empty caf. My stomach cramped up so I sat down and waited for the pain to pass. It wouldn&#39;t. 
A guy came along and offered to help. Before I even knew what the hell was going on a guy had somehow managed to pull a bunch of my intestines out and had them piled on the table before me.  It didn&#39;t hurt. 
The guy poked around with his finger through the heap of intestines. He suddenly grabbed a loop and slit it open. He dug around inside of it with a finger and then pulled out what looked like a flat white rope. He gently pulled it out, stopping occasionally to show me were these little spikey things were protruding out side of my intestine. He said they were teeth. Had to unhook them from my flesh and continue to draw the thing out. Once he got it out he displayed it to me quite proudly.
The thing looked like a several foot long flatthish maggot. It was semi transparent, could kind of see it&#39;s innards working. 
I could say nothing I was so disgusted. The guy tossed the creature onto the floor and a couple of dogs under the table fought over and ate the worm. 



*2- Singing Home Sweet Home*

Walked through a snowy city. As I did I sang some country song. I got to the corner and slipped on the ice. I laid there, it was like that fall knocked some sense into me, made me realize I don&#39;t even listen to country music, why was I singing it?
I got up and continued on, this time singing some Metallica song. My right hip hurt pretty bad and I limped in rythem with the song I was singing.
Got to a building and went in. A guy from my art class was there interviewing someone who apparently was famous but I had no clue who he was. He then turned to me and wanted to interview me about my latest single, asked me to sing it. The title was Home Sweet Home.
I tried to tell him i didn&#39;t sing country music and launched into the song Home Sweet Home by Motley Crue. I got rushed out of the building and ended up trying to find my truck so i could drive home.



*3- Friends & Sienfeld*

Was sitting with the cast of Friends at a short round table. They were discussing Seinfeld and their favorite episodes. 
I tried to get in on the convo but I had no voice. My throat was horribly dry. Went and got a cup of water and tried to drink it but couldn&#39;t swallow. 
So I sat quietly listening to their rather bo ring banter, just dying to throw a smart ass remark in ever so often but not being able to because I had no voice.



*4- Zombies?*

Was in Bford, the house I used to live in way back when I was six years old. Went out to the garage and hung heavy blankets over the windows. 
Just as I finished I peeked out and got a glimpse of people wandering around like zombies. I don&#39;t think they were dead. 
Spent the dream trying to keep kids away from the windows so we woudn&#39;t attract attention.



*5- The Flood*

My sister and I were at the movie theater in Bford. Cant remember what we watched but i"m left with the feeling it was funny.
As we walked up Colborne St a stream of water came spilling down the middle of it. In no time the street was transformed into a shallow stream. 
Off in the distance, the bridge over the river cracked, heard a thunderous boom as it fell apart. That part of the city acutally looked more like Niagara Falls than Bford. Water splashed up and over the river edge and flooded into the streets. 
The flood rose quickly, not until we were knee deep in it did we decide to look for higher ground. I wanted to go to the post office, up the clock tower. It was the highest point in our immediate area. My sister said no and wanted to go into one of the many run down apartment complexes we were walking past. We tried her idea but all the doors were locked or boarded up. By the time we got to the post office the water was waist deep. The current had grown stronger, cars and other large  items floated past us in the street river.
My sis and I struggled to get into the post office. The door would open but the water&#39;s current pushed against the door and we could barely pry it open.

----------


## NeAvO

> *2- &#036;17,000*
> 
> At a bank withdrawing &#036;17,000 from my account. The teller kept miscounting the cash, mostly twenties and fifties. Waited for a while for her to count out the money then I counted it out to be sure she hadn&#39;t made a mistake. [/b]



God I know what thats like, except it was real life and I had an old women standing behind me that wouldn&#39;t stop complaining.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*NeAvO:*Yeah, I&#39;ve been in that position too. I always seem to be surrounded by the bitchy people and it takes a lot to govern my tongue in such situations. Especially lately. 


*Tues Mar 6th* 

> couch usual
>>> R on Repeat


*1- Grannie&#39;s Super Computer*

Was at my aunt&#39;s. She had a massive supercomputer stashed in a shed down the road from her house. I went to check it out. Had to move old pieces of plywood and scrap building materials to get into the doorway. 
Once inside I found the computer and fired it up. Surfed on the internet a bit, somehow came to a log in page to the center of all intelligence (or something of the sort, can&#39;t remember the exact page title)
Spent a small eternity trying to hack in. Eventally typed in FUCKITALL in frustration and hit enter. It worked. haha. 
The computer screen turned into a door with a knob in the middle of it. I was afraid to open it and sat staring at the doorway for a very long time. (dream me is an idiot&#33;&#33;&#33 :wink2: 



*2- Chocolate & Photos*

Don&#39;t know what I was doing prior to, but I came into my dining room and saw there was a pool of thick chocolate spilled across my dining room table. I immediately grabbed a dishcloth and was going to clean it up but then saw that there were photos under the chocolate. I picked them carefully out and wiped them off. They were photos of JF. They were ruined.
I put them aside and cleaned up the mess. Looked to my house and it was horribly messy. Started cleaning. In the process I was tempted to turn on the computer and email JF for more pix but I resisted. I decided not to ask for anything more from him,  probably end up ruining them again. I also decided I was in desperate need of  more chocolate. Would get some when I was done cleaning.


*3- Battle/Lacrosse Game*

Recall being in the midst of some sort of battle. A bunch of the guys went into a building and were talking. Being a female, I stayed outside. Had no interest in whatever the guys were talking about. 
In the distance caught a glimpse of movement in the trees. I called through the window to inform the guys. They ignored me. I shrugged and left them to be ambushed. I didn&#39;t care, I didn&#39;t feel like I was ever a part of their unit anyway.
As I wandered off by myself I came to a hill that was surrounded by a fence. People were on the hill playing lacrosse. I climbed over the fence and watched. Out of nowhere some woman came along and whipped a lacrosse ball at me. It hit me right in the tailbone and hurt like all hell. I laughed through the pain and the woman neared, saying she was sorry, she hadn&#39;t meant to hit me. When she was close enough I picked up the ball and whipped it back, smacked right off her jaw and knocked her out. I laughed a bit but didn&#39;t enjoy it all that much. 
Somehow ended up playing lacrosse (i hate lacrosse) as an apocaliptic battle raged all around. The only safe ground seemed to be inside the fence. 




*4- The Writer&#39;s Building*

Was outside a massive blue mirrored building. I could see my reflection in the windows. I stopped and fixed my hair. I tucked some of it up under a hat I was wearing. 
When I finally found a way into the building I had a hard time trying to figure out where I was supposed to go even though the mirrors all around me seemed to be able to read my thoughts and would answer me by displaying words or picutres on themselves. 
I was supposed to write something and dreaded having to write it, having suffered from writers block for several months now. I sat down on what might have been an abstract sculpture and wondered what to do. The mirror nearest to me produced a scene of Dream Views index page. A bunch of names from the site then appeared and were scrolled quickly through. I took note of the names they paused on and would get in touch with them later. 
The page morphed into that of another forum I just decided to leave. Names from that forum scrolled by too and upon seeing certain names I became pissed off. I grabbed a nearby chair and whipped it at the mirror. It shattered but the pieces didn&#39;t crash to the ground. They floated down, like feathers. I reached out and touched one of the drifting pieces of glass and it cut the tips of three of my fingers. 
And even though it didn&#39;t hurt at all it made me cry. Not weeping but silently tearing. I sucked the blood off my fingers and left that area. 
Ended up in front of a huge mirror that had a virtual keyboard displayed on it. I suddenly felt the urge to write. However, I couldn&#39;t because my cut fingers couldn&#39;t type. I came to the conclusion that perhaps Im not meant to write. So instead I simply read. Stories appeared on the mirror for me. I could see my reflection in the words too, looked funny with my hair tucked up under that stupid &#39;granny&#39; hat.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Wed Mar 7th*

>bed usual
>>usual
>no music

Sick & didn&#39;t sleep well   :Sad:  



*1- Brother/Sister & Flying Bear*

Followed the lives of a guy and his sister. They looked familiar in dream but can&#39;t remember them now. Ended up with the brother trying to undress and kiss the sister. 
Sister took off, left me and this guy alone. He told me all kinds of stories as we sat by a stream. Suddenly he got up and jumped from rock to rock in the stream. There was a well in the middle of the water and he crawled up onto it and beconed me across.
I leapt from stone to stone but didn&#39;t stop at the well, went right across the stream. The guy was suddenly beside me and took my hand and told me we had to run. Something was coming for us. So... I ran far ahead of the guy. Cut through a weedy field and pushed my way through a bunch of thorny shrubs. Got to the other side and there was nothing but a muddy field. I ran through that, my feet sank into the mud. For whatever reason I dropped to all fours and started running through the mud like that, I didn&#39;t sink in as deep. 
Looked behind me and noticed I left bear tracks instead of human. Only then realized I was a small bear. Jumed up free of the mud and soared through the air, my paws still moving like I was running. Circled around and saw the guy. He waved at me and pointed to where I should go. Turned and left him again. Got to two very long squat buildings. Between them was a very narrow alley. I dashed sank to the ground and, human form again, and squeezed down the alley. Knew something amazing was waiting other side but never made it to the other end.




*2- The Cult*

Think I was a member of a cult or something similar. Was there against my will. Went through the motions of wanting to belong just so I could eventually gain access to other parts of the compound without escort and find a way to escape. 
The lead guy was very thin and had a head of massivly curly hair, verging on afro. He kept harassing me to become his wife. I finally relented and became one of his many wives. Did the honeymoon thing but it took place in a different building on the same property. The guy never did anything to me, I did all kinds of strange things to him and that seemed good enough for him. Good enough for me too... he didn&#39;t touch me once. Once he was asleep I started looking for a way out.
Looking out a window I saw a grey squirrel with a little baseball hat on. He also wore a big ropechain around his neck and what looked like a batman utility belt around his waist. I tapped on the window and the squirrel scurried off. After tapping on the window I realized that the glass pane was loose. I started stripping away the wood around it and almost got done when a girl of about 10 yrs old crept up behind me. 
We talked for a bit, got to the point where she told me the &#39;guy&#39; was trying to make her be his wife too. trying to make her his. This sickened and enraged me to the point where I was going to sneak into the room and rip the guy&#39;s thing off and cram it down his throat then stand over him and watch him choke to death. 
I told the girl not to worry anymore. She belonged to me now and I wouldn&#39;t let anyone touch her ever again. She smiled and clung to my arm. I started back to the room where the guy was sleeping, intending to torment him severely, but the girl tugged me the other way, said she knew a way out. I followed but don&#39;t recall finding an exit.



*3- Chalkboard Sky*

Not much more than a fragment of a dream. Was standing in the dark looking up a sky full of stars. Couldn&#39;t find any familiar constellations. The sky shifted or tilted like the right half if it was sliding toward the earth. I reached up and caught it, held the nightsky up and righted it again. 
Looked away then looked up. The sky had become a large black chalkboard that stretched forever on in every direction. Chalk stars were scribbled on the board and I had to be careful not to smudge them as I tried to keep the sky afloat.

----------


## Placebo

Odd. Some would say that you were close to an out of body experience right there  :smiley: 
EDIT: Nvm.. I was looking at page 3&#39;s lucid *blush*

PS: Hope you get well soon

----------


## Vex Kitten

::biggrin::  
Heh heh. You? Blushed? How cute. 
Thanks for the get better wishes... could use as many as I can get. 




*Thurs March 8th*

>>>>usual


*1- Maze House*

Roamed around a huge house. Couldn&#39;t find my way out. Came to a door that had crime scene tape criss crossed all over across it. I broke through and continued on through the house. No matter which way I turned, what stairs I went up or down I kept ending up at the crime scene door again. Frustrating.



*2- Ground Hockey*

Scenery was amazingly vivid, colors super saturated. Me and a little girl were playing ground hockey on the front lawn of a house on newport road. I think I was wearing a Montreal Canadiens Hockey Jersey. 
The house, in reality, sits up on a dirt cliff near the river and it&#39;s back yard is eroding into the water. I recalled this in dream and reminded myself to keep the girl away from the crumbling back yard.
We eventually stopped playing hockey and sat in the shade under the drooping apple tree. The day was golden, beautiful. Pity the property was eroding away.



*3- Stone Basketball*

At my grandmother&#39;s, there as a basketball net at the end of her driveway. Me and a bunch of others were trying to play baskteball but the ball had no bounce to it. Instead, we started picking up pieces of colored gravel from the drive and tossing them into the net.
I kept picking  bright orange stones so that I could determine which was mine amidst the stones constantly barraging the net.
Someone kept trying to fix the basketball but it never would bounce like it was supposed to.



*4- J & S&#39;s Border Apt/Spinsect*

Went to visit J & S. There was a whole group of us, don&#39;t remember who most of those were. 
Odd thing about their house, their door was in Canada but their apartment was in the U.S. So, as soon as we would step through the door we&#39;d be in the States.
We waited outside for a bit. J finallly answered. She said S was in the bathroom and she stood in the doorway talking about all kinds of nothing, basically. 
Bored, I looked up and saw a spindly legged spider coming down the wall. It fell into my brother&#39;s hair and he started flipping out. I laughed at him a bit and made fun of him before I put my hand in his hair so that the spider could crawl onto it.
Watched the spider crawl about my hand for a bit, it only had six legs and I said something about it no longer being a spider, it was an insect, jokingly of course. I put the spinsect back onto the wall and watched it crawl back up to it&#39;s web in the corner while listening to J yapping on and on about stuff I could care less about.



*5- Dust Devils & Dirt Cellars*

In a large house that  had no glass windows. Only huge gaping holes in the walls. It became very windy and the wind roared in through the holes.
I looked outside, saw several dust devils approaching. This startled me and I wondered if they were tornadoes in disguise trying to sneak up on me. 
Not wanting to take any chances, me, some kid and some other female took off into the basement. Got down there and there was a huge sliding glass door across one wall. Could see outside, didn&#39;t look like we were in the basement. 
We found an old door and went down the rickety stairs. Lead to a dirt cellar. There wasn&#39;t even room enough to stand up fully. We all sat in the dirt as the wind raged across the floors above us. Sounded as if the house were being ripped apart. I knew then that the dust devils had been tornados in disguise. I thought... "Those sneaky bitches. Thought I was rid of them."



*6- School & The Diner*

Missed my bus at HSS. Went to the principals office to use the phone. He wouldn&#39;t let me, said to use the payphone at the diner down the way. I said I had no change. He laughed and told me to check my  pockets. So I did, reached into my coat pocket and it was loaded with all kinds of quarters. So I left for the diner.
Got there and there were several students lurking about. I stood in line waiting for the phone. Bored, I took my camera, my film SLR, out of my camera bag and started fiddling with it.
I was harassed to take pictures so I did. Just took the pix on dummy mode. 
Finally got to the telephone and the damned thing didn&#39;t work. I kept feeding quarters into it but the display screen kept reading, Please insert your card or deposit 25 cents. I became so frustrated that my eyes teared up in an odd mix of rage and sadness. All I wanted was to get home.
I decided to have something to eat. Can&#39;t remember what I ordered but as I was eating this little boy came up to my table and sat with me. He watched me eat, I didn&#39;t say anything. Last thing I wanted was to engage in some stupid converstation with the kid. After a bit I saw that he had a stuffed animal in his arms. I don&#39;t remember what it was but I&#39;d bet anything it was a rabbit. I asked him where he&#39;d gotten the toy from and held out a hand for food. I gave him a cookie or cracker. He ate it and then launched into some long story about how he&#39;d come to aquire the animal. I mid story my truck pulled up outside the diner. I gave the kid the rest of my food and tried ot get out to my truck but the door wouldn&#39;t open this time. I felt like smashing my way through the door but didn&#39;t have the engery. I was trapped in that stupid diner.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Still sick.

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

*Friday March 9th*

>bed (don&#39;t remember)
>>usual
>no music

feel as if I barely slept.   ::yawn::  



*1- The Night Parade*

Tried to get into Bford to watch some sort of parade. Drove around forever looking for a parking spot. There were none. Ended up having to park way across town and walk back towards downtown. 
This time we were held up by heavy traffic. Took another forever to get across several streets. I got fed up and turned back. No parade was worth all this hassel.



*2- Hippies and Priests*

My cuz, sis, and I were cruising around NF in cuz&#39;s new car. We were on the American side and trying to get across rainbow bridge to the Canadian side. Me and my sister hopped out and decided to walk across the bridge, it&#39;d be faster than waiting in line forever in a car. 
Got across (don&#39;t recall actually crossing the bridge) and we walked up clifton hill. Took a shortcut through an alley and saw an oddly shaped house there. We snooped around it and my sister found some dvd&#39;s. She stole a couple and took off. Some guy who looked like  Santa Clause came out yelling, accusing me of stealing. I just walked away. Found my sister who had found cuz and was already in the car. The movies she had stolen were on the ground beside the car. I picked on up about UFO&#39;s and stuck it in the waist of my pants and pulled my tshirt down over it. Jumped in the car and left, the old guy still bitching.
Got to some unfamiliar part of the city. A train was crossing so we had to wait for it to pass. As we were sitting there a mass of hippies holding signs came along. I reached out and waved at them. They waved  back. Just as I turned my attention back to the train there came a section of it that had open box cars that were full of priests. They  had  huge heavy looking crosses dangling from their necks. They started shouting things at the hippies. The hippies shouted back. I watched this,  greatly amused. 



*3- Demolition Car Convoy*

On the outskirts of Ohsw. and waiting to get across the highway. A procession of black and white demoliton cars came along. They had flags mounted to their roofs. I rolled my window down and slid out to sit on the window, my head resting on my arms atop the roof. 
I had thought that moving outside would have helped me breath easier. But outside the air smelled of car exhaust and something else, a slightly burnt smell that made me feel sick to my stomach. 



*4- A&#39;s new Boyfriend*

Just recall meeting A&#39;s new boyfriend. He seemed really familiar to me but I couldn&#39;t place him right away. After we&#39;d eaten dinner I remembered who he was. I stood up and pointed at him. "A, this guy is nothing but fucking whore." I annoucned. 
The guy looked at me as if I were crazy. I kicked him out of my house and tried to convince A that her man was nothing but a he slut but she wouldn&#39;t listen and left, angry with me.

----------


## NeAvO

> Still sick.
> 
>    
> 
> [/b]



Oh my God, you&#39;re always sick. Hope you feel better  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah, seems I&#39;ve been sick maybe every couple of weeks so far this year. I blame it on my 500 nieces and nephews. Always one of them is sick... and they just so happen to come visit me when they are getting over somethig. 

Thanks for stopping in NeAvO.  
 ::content::

----------


## NeAvO

> Yeah, seems I&#39;ve been sick maybe every couple of weeks so far this year. I blame it on my 500 nieces and nephews. Always one of them is sick... and they just so happen to come visit me when they are getting over somethig. 
> 
> Thanks for stopping in NeAvO.  
> 
> [/b]



500 eh? Wow you&#39;re family must really get down to business  :tongue2:  I hardly ever get visits from any of my family except close relations.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow. Lucky you.
*starts plotting to move to England*
 ::wink::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Saturday March 10th*


>bed 3:15ish
>>> usual


*1- Photos- Silhouettes & Ice*  

Driving around this general vicininty taking photos of almost anything. The sky was brilliant, the clouds varying shades of pinks, oranges, purples. I was trying to find interesting objects silhouetted against the sky. The stand out thing was a tree with only two branches that sort of spiralled out on either side of the trunk. On one of the branches was a huge bird of prey with it&#39;s wings outspread. 
Ended up in a backstreet. There, the plants were ice crusted and with the sun setting behind them I knew the ice would pick up the sunset&#39;s orangish cast. Took several shots of some dill like plants covered in ice, and some squiggly icicles that dangled from a red barked leafless shrub. 
Came back to the road and there was a yard covered with huge exotic looking flowers. A lot of them were oddly colored lillies. I started taking photos of these. They too were covered in a thin sheen of ice. There was a huge flower that had thick lush petals around the edge and huge puffy bubble type formation in it&#39;s center. As I was taking photos of this plant it withered. All the sudden all the flowers withered. Tried to get photos of as many as possible before they all died. 
(why I didn&#39;t RC once... i&#39;ll never understand)




*2- Blue & Oneironaut*

Was in a warm place sittin in a beach chair enjoying the warmth. Heard an intense conversation going on. Looked over and there sat Blue Meanie and Oneironaut. Can&#39;t remember what they were talking about but it was really interesting and deep.
They eventually broke into an argument about the World Trade Center. Something to do with rewinding time and fixing it so that the tragedy never happened. In my mind I kept envisioning the scene of the two towers crumbling. Sometimes the scene would stop and reverse so that the towers would reconstruct instead of crumble apart. I began to seriously consider time reversal. For some reason, in dream, it seemed totally achievable. There was one single thing that would trigger time reversal and I had meant to mention it to BLue and O but they got angry with each other and went their seperate ways. Left me alone wanting someone to share my idea with.




*3- Great Escape*

In a very odd building full of false walls and stairways that went now where. Me and others were hearded into a room and locked there. Remembering that some of the walls were false I moved around the room and punched at the wall waiting for my fist to slip through. All walls were solid. There was, however, a large mirror that I think was a two way. I moved over to it and pushed my finger through. It was like water, little ripples spread across the mirror from where my finger plunged in.
I dove through the mirror. Others followed. I tried to stay away from the others, knew I&#39;d escape if I didn&#39;t have anyone tailing me. 
Was suddenly chased by guys in nazi type uniforms. I climbed up a huge, slowly spinning, iron spiral stair case. At the top of the stairs was an odd contraption that if touched, would spiral further upward, like a ram&#39;s horn. All along this &#39;horn&#39; were red things that looked like red stood seats. Don&#39;t know wtf it was but I felt I&#39;d found the center of all the problems. I pushed the &#39;horn&#39; off the top of the stairs and it crashed to the floor. The whole scene winked as if it were a movie scene skipping. 
I knew I could fly. Leapt off the staircase and soared around near the ceiling as the scene around me kept cutting out suddenly as if we were in a movie. I escaped the immediate area but was left flying along the ceiling trying to find a way out.




*4- Make Out Session*

Was in a small dark bedroom. There was a wooden bunk bed upon which a guy and girl were laying. They argued and the guy left. Seeing that there was now room to lay down (i was really tired) I slid into the bed with the female. 
She was in her bra and underwear and she scooted next to me and started crying. I put an arm over her and she looked up suddenly and kissed me. I let her and she wrapped around me, drawn to my warmth. We started seriously making out, hands and lips everywhere. I pushed her down on me and she went dutifully to work. 
When it was over she clung to me and wouldn&#39;t let me leave. I laid there and tried to sooth her to sleep by continually running my fingers through her hair. She made thes odd sounds, sort of reminded me of a cooing dove. 




*5- Daeva&#39;s Serenade*

Roamed a massive and rediculously decorated concert hall. It was empty and I heard the most beautiful piano music calling to me. I think it was Bach... if not it sounded incredibly Bach-ish. 
Got to the stage and there, at a gorgeous black, grand piano sat a tuxed Daeva. He sort of rocked a bit as he played the piano. I took a seat in the empty hall and listened. Felt as if the music were playing and dancing across my soul. So amazing. 
Don&#39;t remember moving onto stage but I was there, sitting beside Daeva on the piano stool as he played. I watched his fingers fly over the keyboard and this sight aroused me massively. I got up off the bench and moved behind Daeva, began playing with his hair. I asked him to continue playing while I played with him. 
I stared messing with various body parts of his as he played, everytime he slipped up on the piano I&#39;d bite him really hard as punishment. I think he eventually stared messing up on purpose just so I would bite him. Wouldn&#39;t be surprised if that was the case.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> 428074[/snapback]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2- Blue & Oneironaut*
> 
> Was in a warm place sittin in a beach chair enjoying the warmth. Heard an intense conversation going on. Looked over and there sat Blue Meanie and Oneironaut. Can&#39;t remember what they were talking about but it was really interesting and deep.
> They eventually broke into an argument about the World Trade Center. Something to do with rewinding time and fixing it so that the tragedy never happened. In my mind I kept envisioning the scene of the two towers crumbling. Sometimes the scene would stop and reverse so that the towers would reconstruct instead of crumble apart. I began to seriously consider time reversal. For some reason, in dream, it seemed totally achievable. There was one single thing that would trigger time reversal and I had meant to mention it to BLue and O but they got angry with each other and went their seperate ways. Left me alone wanting someone to share my idea with.
> ...



_Nice_.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Hangin out on the beach with us? Haha. Hell yeah. 
> Interesting dream, Vex. I wonder what we were talking about. He was probably still pissed at me for chopping off his leg in that meth-dealing dream he had, a while back ( @ TBM).
> _Nice_. 
> [/b]



O, I just realized that I&#39;m rather lucky to have gotten through a dream of you and not come out of it with my ass kicked... or missing any limbs. Poor Blue. lol

Oh yeah, Merlock, if you&#39;re lurking about, I slept in till 10 today.   ::wink::  

And on the Daeva dream, I wondered if the radio station I listen to as I sleep played any Bach. I went through it&#39;s playlist and after much investigation, found a piece that I believe is the piece Daeva was playing on the piano in my dream. I&#39;m damned near certain this is it. It&#39;s a youtube video and the playing is slightly off but not a too too bad rendition overall --&#62; HERE ((wish the guy wasn&#39;t so hairy though... think he&#39;d trim up to be on video.))

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sun Mar 11th*

>bed 4 something due to the time change till 10am
>>>usual

*1- Handprints*

Various sizes of palm prints on either a building side or a huge rock



*2- Ears*

Cleaning my ears with q-tips and my ears started bleeding. *edit* just remembered looking into the mirror, pushed the hair back at my temples and somehow peeled my skin from my skull. There was all this black chunky gunk collected atop that area of my skull. I feverishly cleaned it all out.



*3- The Steep Hill*

Very steep grassy hill, people were lined up along the top of it looking down. Don&#39;t recall seeing a bottom to the hill. I walked along behind the people and shoved folks down it at random.



*edit* again

*4- The Square Pools*

Remember being on a bus. Took us to a swimming resort. Many were going down these twisty slides into the massive pools below. Me and an old lady climbed paralell slides at the same time. When we got to the top the slide part was gone. All we were left with two tiny 5 ft x 5ft square pools to dive into. In one, the water was crystal clear. The other was full of murkey water. I didn&#39;t dive. I hang dropped into the clear pool and kept sinking further down into it no matter how hard I swam for the surface.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Monday March 12th*

>>>>Usual
LDT



*1- Al*

Recall chatting with AL, he was trying to convince me to join his RP.



*2- Mother&#39;s Car*

Was waiting for my ride (to where I have no idea) and my sister showed up in a small red car. I got in and the damned thing had no seats. There was only a thin orangish mattress to sit on.
Got in and drove the car, which was very akward. Almost got to a main intersection and the car stalled, the brakes wouldn&#39;t work and it coasted quickly to the busy intersection. I opened the door and put my foot out onto the pavement to slow the car. It slowed as I went around the bend. I got out and turned the car around and pushed it back home, my one leg outside the car pushing it along as it the car were a massive skateboard.



*3- The Joker & Me*

In a huge wearhouse full of rows upon rows of clothing. The lights went out and the place was suddenly surrounded by police. 
Most of the poeple evactuated out, I was about to when I heard a megaphone amplified voice demand that the JOker and his henchmen surrender. 
Now, stupid me, decided to stay in and see if I could find the Joker. I wanted to see him. There were several large shapes lurking about between the dark rows of clothes. I crept up behind the tallest of these shapes. He was speaking in a low murmer and I couldn&#39;t make out what he was saying but as soon as he laughed I knew it was him. He was dressed in a really nice business suit and hat. He stopped talking, spun and grabbed me by the throat, shoved me against the wall. He was overjoyed to see me... as he now had a hostage. 
He dragged me around with him, tugging me along by the collar of my shirt like I was a misbehaving kid. He announced that he had a hostage and made me yell out my name to the police. They let him through and we dashed down an alley and he slipped down into a manhole (i think it was). I was going to turn and run but he grabbed my leg and dragged me down with him. Said something about needing a new lab rat. So I was dragged through endless cave like corridors, fearing for my life and my sanity.



*4- The Lipstick Guy*

At school and noticed one of the guys was writing his notes with a tube of lipstick. Occasionally he&#39;d stop and put some on his lips, and this intriged me. No one but me seemed to think this was odd.



*5- The Talking Wires/Beam Dildo*

Ripped the walls down inside a house. There was a ledge that a pile of tangled wires rested on. I was going to reach up and untangle the wires but one of the thicker wires raised up like a rearing cobra. The end of the wire split a bit to form a mouth. The mouth started moving rapidly as if it were talking but it made no noise. 
I kept looking back to the wire, wondering what it was trying to tell me. At somepoint D had come in and he was sawing beams out of the ceiling. WHen I asked what he was doing he said he was going to carve a dildo. I laughed and asked why he didn&#39;t just buy one. He said that he needed to make one. It was the only way.      



*6- Bev&#39;s Puddly Lawn/Scooter tricks*

At my aunts, wanted to leave. Got outside and the lawn was nothing but puddles. I sat on the porch and watched a guy across the street playing with a football. He tossed it over and rode over on an odd looking scooter. 
We tossed the football back and forth while he did bmx type tricks on the scooter. Very funny.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Hangin out on the beach with us? Haha. Hell yeah.   Interesting dream, Vex. I wonder what we were talking about. He was probably still pissed at me for chopping off his leg in that meth-dealing dream he had, a while back ( @ TBM).
> _Nice_. [/b]



Haha, yeah.  Probably.  I think after that episode, I&#39;d be more scared of you in a dream than angry.  LOL&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Next time I dream of you guys I&#39;ll instigate a fight between you then sit back, relax and enjoy the carnage. 



*Tuesday March 13*


*1- Night Party*

My sis MJ and I were at a small house in the country. It was set far back from the road. She and I were star gazing. I pointed out a particular constellation that could only be seen through unfocussed eyes. I think it was called home or house or something. 
Drunk people were suddenly all around us. My sister joined them. I got tired of them and started up the laneway. A guy followed and grabbed me, asked me if I could give him a ride to On(something). I told him I would if I had a car or drove or knew the way. I had none of the above so I shoved him away and continued on alone in the dark.



*2- The Baby Room*

In a hospital type room. I think I had five babies. I don&#39;t recall having them but they were mine. There were several other babies in the room too, all put up on shelves as if they were for sale. 
I went over to my babies. They were all newborns, each still curled up and wrapped in a clear veiny sack. One of the sacks contained twins. I lifted the thing, there was two dolls beside it. They were joined at the wrist by a gold braclet. I looked closer at the real twins and noticed that they weren&#39;t moving. I poked at them and they were cold. They were dead. Looked at my other babies and they were dead too. 
All around me, on the shelves in the room, other babies were kicking and spinning in their containers. I became angry that mine had died. I didn&#39;t say anything. Just left.  Walked endless corridors wondering who let my babies die.



*3- Sad S & My Messy House*

Cleaning the living room, someone came walking in the front door uninvited. It was D&#39;s friend S. He sat on the couch and wept. 
I asked him what was wrong, his mother had died. The were trying to stuff her into a coffin but her body had locked up into some odd  position and they were going to have to break her arms and legs to fit her into the casket. 
Not wanting to deal with anymore of his misery, I left S and D to talk. Went into the kitchen. It was severely messy, there was only a small path through the mess that I could walk through. 
Got into the hallway and there was my birdcage. But budgies were on the outside of it. My dog was crammed inside of the cage, wimpering. I moved to let her out but somehow she slid through the bars and took off.
My house was a horrible mess. My pets were running rampant. I felt like burning the place down and starting completely over.



*4- Comics Party/Wanna be Docs*

At a kid&#39;s birthday party. Everyone bought him comic books for his gifts. I stayed in the kitchen by myself and read the books while everyone else did whatever they were doing. 
My cousin V showed up and we were browsing through the books together. Her mother appeared and yanked V away. She made V put her coat on to leave and muttered something about me. 
"Excuse me?" I asked and moved to V&#39;s mother.
"I said... you&#39;re the corrupter of my daughter. Stay away from her."
I burst out laughing and told her she was the corrupter of her own child, it wasn&#39;t my fault the girl didn&#39;t know what to do with herself when there was no one around to tell her NO... that&#39;s wrong... you shouldn&#39;t do that.
V&#39;s mother pulled her shirt down and showed me her shoulder. It had some odd markings on it. She told me that the same would happen to me because I had something wrong with me. My aunt Molly happened along and verified V&#39;s mother&#39;s diganosis. They kept telling me to go to the doctores and get checked out. 
I just walked away, thinking, "stupid wanna be doctors"


5- (((Can&#39;t read my writing regarding this dream  :Oops:  )))

----------


## Howard

Your recall is awesome..

----------


## Merlock

Aye, praise the Dream Recall Champion&#33;  ::content::

----------


## oneironut

> *3- Sad S & My Messy House*
> [/b]



I think I mentioned once before that you should reality check whenever you find yourself cleaning something, because it seems to happen a lot in your dreams. It happens so much that I&#39;m ready to start doing RCs myself whenever I read about your dream cleaning.   ::wink::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Howie:*  Thanks. Practice, practice, practice got it up to where it is now. Oh... and I&#39;m not a man btw.   :tongue2:  

*Merlock:* Thank you for the accolade and also for the banner. I love it.   ::smitten::  *checks it out again*

*onerionut:*  I think I will start RCing while cleaning. I should have listened to you the first time. Thank you muchly for suggesting it again.   ::D:

----------


## Howard

> *Howie:*  Thanks. Practice, practice, practice got it up to where it is now. Oh... and I&#39;m not a man btw.   
> [/b]



^^ I&#39;ll edit that  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

> *Howie:*  Thanks. Practice, practice, practice got it up to where it is now. Oh... and I&#39;m not a man btw.   
> [/b]



You&#39;re not  ::shock::  Hrm that explains why you were wearing a bra then  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*howie:* Haha. You didn&#39;t have to do that. I get called dude, guy and man here all the time.   ::content::  

*NeAvO:* Yes. I&#39;m a female. That&#39;s my excuse for wearing a bra. What&#39;s yours.   :tongue2:  


*Wed March 14th*

*was rudely awakened so only recall a couple of dreams
*LDT

>>>>usual


*1- Chasing Guy*

Just remember chasing some guy through a labrinth of buildings.



*2- Split*

On the computer, the window split into two, one with my name on the top, the other with Bob at the top. I was copying and swiping Bob&#39;s files.



*3- Music Gown*

Music was playing, a symphony I think. The music wrapped around my waist and draped downward creating a billowing gown. The music was sort of like heat wave ripples and it wavered or twitched with the music.

----------


## Merlock

Aww, bugger. Well, if it makes you feel any better, I had absolutely no recall whatsoever this morning. >.>

*begs to be slapped about to bring back dedication*

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thurs March 15th*  

*went to nap at 9 to try WILD but fell right asleep instead.   :Sad:   Feel sleep deprived today, even though I got several hours extra sleep.


>>>usual


*1- Mud Lake*

Swimming in a lake. Walked very far out into it before it became deep enough to swim in. Swam towards a group of people. As I split the group in two a guy grabbed my legs underwater and dragged me under. I kicked free but he kept grabbing an arm or leg of mine, as if I were supposed to carry him along with me. I eventually broke free by kicking him in the face.
When I got away from the group the water became thick and eventually was nothing more than mud. I struggled my way through it as I swam for shore. No one else seemed to have trouble swimming through the muck. Just me... and I don&#39;t recall making it to shore. Oh... kept feelng prickly type things rubbing up against my legs under the mud. *shudders*



*2- Daeva Online*

Was on my computer, Suddenly a message flashed across the screen in red letters DAEVA ONLINE. I clicked on the message but it wouldn&#39;t link me to him.
Ended up checking a bunch of forums in search of him. I found him on one, and was reading his posts (feeling very stalkerish I might add) until I came to one about totems. Someone had started a thread called, What&#39;s your indian totem? with some racially derogatory remark under that. 
Daeva had made some very odd comments in that thread (wish I could remember them) that made me lol. I tried pm-ing him but I wasn&#39;t allowed into my mailbox.  
So, I basically followed his comments on that site, all the while the DAEVA ONLINE message kept blinking up in one corner of my monitor. 



*3- Kong & Vader Attack*

Me and a group walked up stairs carved into the side of a huge cliff. Occasionally there were inlets in the rock with bars across them. These were rooms with larger than average furniture. A giant sized guy in glasses lived inside. 
Got up to the top of the stairs and was in a lavish building. Someone had mentioned that Kong had escaped. Poeple paniced and fled the building. I looked out a window and saw a giant ape plucking fleeing people from the ground and eating them. I decided to stay inside. 
They sent thee giant man out to fight King Kong off but the man got mangled up easily. More panic. I went up higher and came to a floor that was a balcony. A bunch of snobby looking old ladies were crowed into the balcony. They were deciding what to do about the situation. I got tired of waiting for their decision and went to find an elevator. Got in and there was John Travolta. (wonder why he keeps popping up in my dreams I haven&#39;t seen anything with him in it for ages). I thought, _Alright... I can&#39;t die.. the star of the movie never dies. I&#39;m safe as long as he&#39;s here._  We had to stay perfectly quiet as we went down the elevator. I started getting afraid, knew we&#39;d get caught if we continued down. I slipped off the elevator at the next stop and looked for a place to hide. 
Found a bathroom, went in, locked the door and then checked the stalls. Came upon a thin, very pale guy who looked like he was scared witless. He tried talking to me but I could make no sense of his words. I nodded as I backed back to the door and then quickly vacated the room. I&#39;d sooner take my chances with a monster than some creepy crazy guy.
After all the searching I somehow ended up outside. Like in the movie, the people had chained up a woman to sacrifice to King Kong. Thinking they were all a bunch of idiots, I raced over and frantically tried to free the woman. As soon as she was set loose the army moved in, spraying the area in gunfire and grenades as it chased the fleeing monster. The army succeeded in killing more civillians than Kong did. Me and the sacrifice woman dove behind some thick bushes alongside a cathedral. 
There was another building beside the cathedral. A bonfire was roaring there. A guy was up on the roof holding an oddly shaped skeleton. He was talking to it as if it were alive. The skeleton eventually started talking back. He had the voice of Darth Vader, complete with the heavy breathing. The skelton, which had changed to a shadow of itself, ordered the guy to assist in the attack on the city. They would storm in and take control after the worst of the damage was done by the ape. There followed a long speech that I can&#39;t remember now.
My attention was drawn back to the sacrifice lady. After getting a good look at her she looked like Lois from the first Superman movies. In the midst of her telling me something Lois was suddenly scooped up by king Kong. I thought he was going to kill me but he just snorted and left. I ran around the cathedral, finally found an unlocked door. Went inside. I was back in the lavish building. 
Found a small door. Kicked my way in and was surprised to see it was like a secret control room. Windows were all along the walls so that we could see everything that was happening in or outside the building. The people in the room seemed to tolerate me as I started poking at the controls. I wondered which person had been controlling my actions. I tried to find him or her but don&#39;t think I ever did.


*4- Hannibal Letter*

Browsed through a thick newpaper as i sat on the curb of a sidewalk. A letter fell out. It was larger than usual, made of cardstock and sealed with wax. The letter was addressed to me, Twoshadows and some other name that I can&#39;t recall.
I opened the letter and three sheets of paper spilled out. I read the unremembered person&#39;s letter first. Can&#39;t recall what it said. I then skimmed over Two Shadow&#39;s letter. It outlined a plan of some sort. I then read mine last. Looked to the bottom of the letter first and saw, written quite elegantly, the signature of Hannibal Lector. 
An eerie feeling came over me and I held the letter closer to make sure no one could read it over my shoulder. I only read half of the letter, don&#39;t remember what it said. Anyway, a guy passed behind me and distracted me from the letter. I looked right at his face and he looked very familiar. I got up and followed him for a few steps, called him back. He turned and his face changed. I apologised, told him I thought he was someone else. He moved on. 
I went back to my letter but the words had changed into a code or language that I couldn&#39;t read. 




Grabs a hold of Merlock and   ::bslap::  
I just love inspiring others
 ::lol::

----------


## Daeva

Told you that you are a stalker&#33; And that slapping emote rocks...wish I had it at other sites..  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Told you that you are a stalker&#33;[/b]



You know you love it.    ::movingmrgreen::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Friday Mar 16th*

>>>>All ususal


*1- Caught*

Was a prisoner in the house of a psychopath. Only the light of a television illuminated the room. I was tethered to the floor somehow. The guy sat in a big lazyboy chair watching me as if I were specimen. 
Eventually he showed me a spot where brain tissue and blood spatter stained the carpet. He placed 4 thin strips of something that looked like styrofoam over them. "Use these to lift the matter." He said. "If you fail it'll be your innards decorating my carpet next."
I looked at the set up from several different angles, wondering how the hell I was supposed to do what he wanted. I talked continually, which I think soothed the guy for a while, like he craved conversation.
Eventually I got away somehow. The guy came after me, chased me around a large swimming pool in the backyard, he on one side, I safe on the other. The fence around the yard was too tall for me to scale and there was no door. How to escape? 
A helecopter appeared and a sniper leaned out, shot the guy right between the eyes. The psycho fell forward into the pool. I stood there for a long time watching his blood spread away from his head to make swirly scarlet patterns in the water. 



*2- New Lower Apartment*

Settled into a new lower apartment. It was rented to me by one of my old landlords, Mathar. He explained the he couldn't afford to finish the upper apartment, that it was only half there, the upper apartment ended where the wall to my bedroom started. Up above the doorway there were two rectangular windows of the upstairs apartment. I didn't like the idea of someone's apartment overlooking my bedroom.
Ended up in bed, blanket pulled up to my chin. I was tired but couldn't sleep. Couldn't take my eyes off those windows. Just the thought that someone might be peeping down at me from them, creeped me out considerably. 
Turned on the radio and started drifting off. Suddenly the winodows upstairs lit up. A blond woman appeared and looked down at me. I stared at her for a few moments, wondering why I was stupid enough to rent an apartment like this, then I pretended to be asleep. However the fingers of my left hand kept drumming to the music that filled the room. 
Felt like I was a labrat in an aquarium. 



*3- The Greening Yard*

Cleaned my backyard, raked up all the branches and twigs that had fell from the trees over the winter. The grass was a horrid yellow colour, looked more like mowed hay than grass. When I finished cleaning I sat in a lawn chair, closed my eyes and relaxed deeply.
Music started playing, very faintly at first, then grew steadily louder. It got to the point where I could feel the music washing over and into my flesh, sort of caressing against my soul. 
Realizing that I hadn't brought a radio outside (it was too wet, the snow having just melted away), my eyes popped open to see a symphony orchestra situated along the rear of my property. I watched them play, amazed but not so amazed to realize I was dreaming.
As the mucic filled the air the grass slowly grew greener, buds formed on ends of tree branches. It was like watching sprin fast forward. The buds randomly burst into crumpled leaves which slowly unfurled and turned toward the music. It was beautiful and warm and I began feeling revivified too as I enjoyed the music saturated scene.

**After having a few minutes to spare, checked the playlist of my radio station for anything that resembled the music I heard in my dream. And while I can't remember the music, when I first jotted down this dream, Vivaldi was at the forefront of my mind. 
Vivaldi's Summer III Presto of the Four Seasons was played at 7:20 this morning. While I can't honestly say if this was the music in dream it's closer to it than any of the other pieces played this morning. Music seems to seep easier into my dreams an hour or so before I wake up. 
Summer III
 ::smitten::  Vivaldi's Four Seasons  ::smitten::  



*4-Friends & My Dream Journal*

Night time on a strange street in an unknown city. It started raining lightly. Monica and Chandler from friends happened along. They began slowdancing in the rain. I sat on a curb across the street enjoying the feel of the cool rain on my skin.
In the midst of watching the friends dance I suddenly realized I'd had a dream about Rachel and Joey a couple nights before, that I'd forgotten. The rain on my side of the street died and my spiral bound sketchbook/dream journal was there beside me. I titled the forgotten dream 'Rachel-Joey-Doughnuts'. The dream was just a fragment of Rachel and Joey sucking the cream insides of doughnuts out by way of straws.
When I finished recording that dream I remembered all my other dreams, all of the afore listed dreams in this post. I jotted down the titles and then tried to remember the dreams I'd forgotten from earlier in the night. They always danced at the edges of my memory, teasing me to the brink of insanity trying to recollect them. 



*5- Soaring and Shamrocks* WILD

Woke up at 7:30, jotted down my dreams and had the feeling that a WILD was possible. Closed my eyes and relaxed, slipped right into a dream state where it felt as if I were slipping out of my body.

Knowing I'd just WILDed I floated upward from my bed and rose to a vertical position. My room was dark but the curtain over the window was brilliantly illuminated by the outside light. As I floated towards the window a voice from behind me called my name. I completely ignored it and floated into the light of the curtain and then effortlessly through the glass of the window. 

I hovered for a few seconds outside, it was unbelievably bright but the brightness didn't sting my eyes this time. I was in my neighborhood, apparntly the only person there, as I hovered over to the sidewalk and dropped down onto it. I turned totally around and marvelled at the vividness and the seeming solidity of the dream scene. I was amazed that such a place could exist so steadfastly in my mind. 

I jumped up and came down hard on the concrete sidewalk. It felt so real. Knelt down and ran my fingers over the grass. It was an impossibly brilliant green. My fingers traced over the tops of the grass, they slightly tickled the palm of my hand. It too was such a real sensation.

Stood and looked at my hands, back and front, then looked at the scene around me again. It was still bright and stable. I then decided to do a lucid task but couldn't remember what this month's tasks were. I paced atop my front yard, wracking my brain trying to recall the tasks. 

Happened to look at the yards on either side of my house. Their grass was a very light and dull blue colour, looked fake. I looked around at the rest of the lawns, they were the same ugly blue.  Mine lawn remained the gorgeous green and I began to wonder why the others were blue. As I pondered this I felt my lucidity starting to fade. The blue of the lawns reminded me to reality check, did the nose plug check and it worked. 

Focussed on the lucid tasks again. Still couldn't remember them. I leapt up into the air and lazily spiralled upward. The sun was huge in the sky, huge arcs of flame erupted off of it. IT's warmth was amazing, made my entire body tingle excitedly. 

As I rose upward I again tried to recall the lucid tasks. Only could recall that one of the badges had a clover or shamrock on it. For some reason I got the idea that the task was to manifest a four leaf clover. I imagined a four leaf clover and suddenly it started raining them. Four leaf clovers showered down from the sky, all floating lightly like feathers or helecoptering downward all around me. I put my hand out and caught one, looked at it and thought, "YES! I'm showered with good luck!" I held the clover in my fist as I rose higher into the green downpour. 

The sun grew larger and warmer and I felt compelled to merge with it. I soared straight for it, knowing that i might burn before I got to it but not caring. I just needed to get to it's warmth. 

Never got there.

----------


## Twoshadows

> The letter was addressed to me, Twoshadows and some other name that I can&#39;t recall.
> I opened the letter and three sheets of paper spilled out. I read the unremembered person&#39;s letter first. Can&#39;t recall what it said. I then skimmed over Two Shadow&#39;s letter. It outlined a plan of some sort. I then read mine last. Looked to the bottom of the letter first and saw, written quite elegantly, the signature of Hannibal Lector. [/b]



 Ooo, I don&#39;t know if Hannibal Lector is someone I want to receive a ltter from   ::?:  . At the same time, I would love to know what the plan was.


And cool WILD, by the way. I like the showering of shamrocks. Good job.  :smiley:

----------


## Merlock

Awww, what a lucid dream. I want one too&#33;
I&#39;ve been keeping dedicated recently...to avoid any more slappings. o.o

----------


## Vex Kitten

Merlock: Hey, I don&#39;t slap you around _that_ hard.   :tongue2:  


*Sat March 17th*

>bed 1-5:30 wbtb 6:30 (first time trying this and it didn&#39;t work... this time)
>>>usual



*1- Changing the Sign/Sun*

Designed a large rectangular sign for a street or road. The colors were bland and I wanted to make it more stand outish. I wasn&#39;t allowed this.
Finished the sign and it relpaced the old sign on a stretch of road that stretched off into the horizon. The sun caught my eye. For some reason I felt it was there in earth&#39;s atmosphere instead of billions of miles away in space like it was supposed to be.
When the sign was finally mounted the sun winked out. The sky stayed blue but the spot where the sun was had turned into gaping black hole in the sky. A few seconds later it blinked alight again but it was a pinky-orange color, and seemed transparent.
I realized the sign I&#39;d designed was like a switch for the sun. I immediately began scheming to make more signs to put up to see what they&#39;d make the sun do. 



*2- The Chase*

Only remember obsessively chasing some guy. He had something important of mine but I can&#39;t remember what he&#39;d stolen. 
Not sure but I think it was the lucifer character from my other dreams. There was the &#39;feel&#39; about him. 



*3- Soaps Display/Turtle Skins*

In a pharmacy, think I was supposed to get some drugs but I got distracted by a display of soaps. There were all different shapes of them, bath beads, bath confetti... just every kind of soap imaginable. 
Other people became interested and checked out the display too. I poked about it for a bit thinking I"d pick some of the pretty stuff up for my sisters.
At the bottom of the shelves was a bin of what looked like alligator skin wallets. I picked one up, it was actually a cd case. I rummaged through them and only after a couple of seconds realized that they were turtle skin wallets, the turtle&#39;s head was still attatched to the items. Kind of creepy, dried out turtle heads with little black empty eyesockets.
I wanted the whole box of the creepy wallets just because I hadn&#39;t seen anything like them before. I put back the soap and started counting out money to purchase the turtleskins. Kept messing up on the counting because people would bump into me or say something to distract me momentarily.



*4- Clothing Quest*

With J & T and some other boy. They walked behind me as I strode down COlb. st. I was taking them to buy new clothes. The ones they wore were ripped, stained and badly faded. 
Got to a particularly busy intersection and told the boys to hurry. We were about to dash across the street when a giant vehicle, that I can only describe as a hummer/van, sped around the corner and tried to run us all over.
I pushed the boys aside and stood in the vehicle&#39;s way. IT stopped but then kept inching forward waiting for me to move. The vehicle was a monster... about the height of a one story house and had 6 huge wheels. 
I waved the boys across the street then I slowly moved across it myself, the guys in the machine yelling a bunch of lovely obscenitites after me. 
The boys and I then tried to get up the hill that lead to the clothing store. We never got there. We&#39;d get so far up and suddenly we&#39;d be back at the bottom of the hill. I tried focussing on the top of the hill till we got there but something would always distract me and when I&#39;d look for my target again we&#39;d all be back where we started.



*5- Cleaning Punkin&#39;s/The Dropoff*

Cleaned my cousin punkin&#39;s house. It was like a mansion. Me and some little big headed kid were in the house. I crawled on the floor with him as I cleaned. Crawled through a spill of sticky, congealed orange juice on the floor and had to get up and clean myself off.
Remember passing the main entrance, the door was white with diagonal peach or beige stripes up it. I thought that was an odd way to paint a door when the rest of the house was white.
Came out and finished cleaning forks and spoons off the kitchen floor. Moved to another room and me and the little kid picked up a bunch of crayons that were scattered across the carpet. 
A loud buzzing noise drew our attention away. A man was in the living room with a circular saw cutting the center out of a wooden coffee table. He was trying to make a glass top table. When he&#39;d finished hacking away the table fell apart. I laughed and then left the guy to be alone with his own stupidity.
Continued cleaning. Another loud noise, a cross between a woman&#39;s shriek and a loud car revving up, made my skin get goosebumpy. Looked out the window and a truck load of drunken females nearly rammed into the house. 
My sister came out, bitched about her child tax money. I soothed her and she left again. As the van pulled back out I turned to lock the door. It was gone. And the house was now full of a bunch of toddlers. Apparently they sneaked all their kids in while I was distracted by my sister. 
Spent the rest of the dream chasing after and cleaning up after the litter of brats. 



((finish later))

----------


## NeAvO

> *NeAvO:* Yes. I&#39;m a female. That&#39;s my excuse for wearing a bra. What&#39;s yours.   
> [/b]



I like the way it feels around my.....*slowly shuts up and blushes*

Lol the clothing quest, interesting vehicle thing? Well atleast you stood your ground, my dream self would have made a run for it.

Btw I like you sig.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks about liking the sig but I can&#39;t take any credit for it. Merlock made it for me and I like it a hellovalot too.   ::content::  


*Sunday March 18th*

>>>>Usual


*1- Wayne Mannor*

I was a guest at Bruce Wayne&#39;s Mansion. I was out in a garden checking out the plants when he came through. He complained about the thorn weeds growing. For whatever reason, I offered to pull them out for him. 
So I dutifully set to work ripping the thorn weeds out, roots and all. Alfred came along with a wheel barrow every so often and carted the piles of weeds away. 
The garden was suddenly full of media. I got swarmed by reporters and they kept asking me if Bruce Wayne really was Batman. I just pushed through them all, dashed through the mansion but couldn&#39;t find Wayne. I did find a circular room. The floor was stone and in it&#39;s very center was a stained glass window with a hole in the center. I ran to it and dropped through just as the media flooded into the room. I stood silently in the dark space, the light pouring through the stained glass window cast a reddish glow down onto me. I was trapped in whatever that room was.
Above I could hear Wayne confronting the media and ushering them out. I called up to him but either he didn&#39;t hear me or ignored me. I stayed in the blood red beam of light, afraid to step into the darkness beyond it. 



*2- The Beach & Scarface*

Swimming in muddy sea weedy water on a beach that was covered in dog crap. (at least I think it was dog crap). It was everywhere and people kept stepping on it with their bare feet. I stayed in the water with the sea weed slithering along my legs. 
A guy on floating concrete slab happened by. He told me that a treasure was buried in the shallow part of this beach. Together he and I began feeling blindly along the bottom of the lake. The water was too dirty and congested with seaweed to see to the bottom. Tired of trying to feel out the treasure I stuck my face underwater and looked. To my surprise the water was a clear as that in a swimming pool. when I pulled my head out of the water and tried to peer into it, it was filthy and weedy again.
A guy who looked like Tony from Scarface came crashing into the water. He drowned my partner for trying to find his treasure. When the guy came for me we got into on hell of a scrap and somehow I managed to kick his ass and hold his face underwater till he quit struggling. I let the waves carry him away and I continued looking for the treasure as I occasionally glanced up at those on the sand who were tromping and playing on the dog crap littered beach.



*3- The Screwy Stairways-Birthday Boy/Girl*

Was in a building with many stairs. I think I was just roaming up and down them to see where they lead. Sometimes they would take unexpected twists or turns that allowed me to cast aside the laws of gravity when I walked vertically or upside down on the stairways.
I came to a big room full of kids, a birthday party. I went in and was met by thin boy of about ten. He asked me what I&#39;d gotten him for his birthday. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a wad of bills and gave him half. 
"What about me?" he said in a high pitched voice as his body split down the middle, halves separated and reformed into two kids. One was the boy, the new kid was a female. I gave the girl the rest of the money and she hugged me. As they wandered back into the party the two kids merged into one again.
I watched them for a while trying to figure out what the hell had just happened. Eventually I grew board and went back to my stair exploration again, hoping I wouldn&#39;t run into any more kids who were capeable of  mitosis.



*4- Elfin Lied*

Someone sent me a link to Elfin Lied. I went to the site to watch it, having wanted to watch it for months now. I came to a screen that asked which rating level I wanted to observe in. 
The first rating was Family. 
The second (I can&#39;t remember)
The third was rated R.
The fourth was rated X
I picked the third rating version of Elfin Lied and watched it on my computer.



*5- Reptile Zoo*

Was laying on something that was sarcophagus like in the middle of a glass room. All around me were reptiles of all sorts. 
The most amazing creatures were clumsily walking things that were about as big as Komodo dragons and they had crumpled little wings. I think they were freshly hatched dragons. I watched them keenly, having not seen a live dragon before. 
From out of no where a little Komoto dragon with dragon-fly like wings, leapt up onto the thing I was laying on and it started rubbing up against the bottom of my chin. I started petting it and the little critter started purring just like a cat. It curled up by my neck and chin and I could feel the vibrations of it&#39;s purring. 
A big brown toad hopped into view. I went to investigate it, having not seen on of that sort before. Someone opened the door and it escaped. I chased it down and caught it but it pissed all over my hand and twisted crazily until it wiggled out of my grip. It took off down an hall and into a room that had a floor literally carpeted with dirty clothes. 
I patiently waited until I saw movement under some of the clothing. I pounced on something that was either a pink towel or bathrobe and with it scooped up the escapee toad. No way I was going to pick it up with my bare hands again. 
Took it back to the reptile room and handed it over. Was about to walk back in but the door slid shut. I asked why I couldn&#39;t go back in and I was informed that I had allowed one of the animals to escape and wasn&#39;t allowed back because of that. I tried to explain that I hadn&#39;t let it escape but they wouldn&#39;t believe me. Those bastards. Good thing they didn&#39;t let me back in anyway... I was seriously considering stealing me a baby dragon.   :smiley:

----------


## Merlock

Dragons, awesome. Though that toad doesn&#39;t seem too pleasant. Besides, toads in general are...yuck. >.<

And of course you&#39;re supposed to take credit for it. Sigs are born with inspiration from the person they&#39;re made for&#33;

----------


## Pastro

"A guy who looked like Tony from Scarface came crashing into the water. He drowned my partner for trying to find his treasure. When the guy came for me we got into on hell of a scrap and somehow I managed to kick his ass and hold his face underwater till he quit struggling. I let the waves carry him away and I continued looking for the treasure as I occasionally glanced up at those on the sand who were tromping and playing on the dog crap littered beach."

I love how nobody noticed when you murdered a man right in front of them.  ::lol::

----------


## Placebo

Psst... watch Elfen Lied. Even your subconscious tells you so  :wink2: 
Cool baby dragon petting btw

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:*   I want a dream dragon of my own now thanks to that dream. And thanks again for the awesome sig. 

*Pastro:* Lol... I know. No one seemed to give a damn in the least that two people died. They were all probably too busy trying to avoid stepping in the dog crap. 

*Placebo:* I want to watch it. That dream came right out of the blue and now I want desperately to watch it once again. And I think I may become obsessed with dragons now. I want one dammit. 


*Mon March 19th*

>>>Usual
No music


*1- Phoney Ambulance Attendant*

Was in an abulance with someone familiar to me in dream but whom I can&#39;t remember now. We were trying to load up a patient and there was an officer standing there asking for some sort of paperwork. I rummaged around in an envelope and found something with the patients name and handed it over. Apparently it was what he wanted and he let us load up the person and we sped off with the guy.
I have no idea what the hell we were going to do with him.



*2- Homeless in the Rain*

Crossed a train bridge to the other side of the river, careful not to get my feet caught between the tracks. Got to the other side and it started raining lightly. I dashed under the bridge and saw a bunch of people curled up and shivering. 
Had my blue blanket with me and offered to share it with some grubby looking blond chick. She didn&#39;t trust me and moved away. I then crawled up on the bridge and draped the blanket over two wide spread slabs of rock to create a little shelter.
Some of the people came under and huddled together for warmth. I stayed outside to make sure no one came along and destroyed the shelter.



*3- Haunted Room*  

In a very narrow house. Maybe it was an apartment. I was looking for someplace to sleep. Was directed to a very wide door at the end of the hallway. The place was full of sickly looking people and I was glad to get a room seperate from them.
Got to the door, pushed it open and tried to walk in. An invisible force shoved me out so hard that I staggered backward and fell on my butt. The door slammed closed.
The rest of this dream was me yelling at the presence, and trying to shove the door open, demanding it let me in.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sloppy from Tues up till yesterday due to personal stuff. At least that&#39;ll make playing catch up a bit easier. 


There was a morning I had no recall, can&#39;t remember which it was, didn&#39;t write down the dates due to scatterbrainedness. Just quickly jot down what I&#39;ve got.


*Monday March 19th*

After cleaning, attempted to WILD but couldn&#39;t. Would realize my dream was not what I intended, wake up and start over again.

*1- Country Music*

Watching a country music video, can&#39;t remember whos video it was.


*2- Sex & The Roofless House*

In back seat, a guy and girl were in the front. Came to a house with no roof, could see the sky. Ended up in a bedroom where I had sex with the guy and the girl, then left. The guy stalked after me.


*3- Can&#39;t Log In*

Was online, trying repeatedly to sign into Dreamviews. My name wouldn&#39;t type in correctly.



*Wed March 21st?*


*1- Coding*

Only recall writing a code for something.


*2- The Throne*

Was in a huge stalled washroom. One side was the males side, the other&#39;s was the females. At the far wall was a large intricate toilet that looked sort of like a throne. It was out in the open.
I sat on the throne and used it, a guy peered over his washroom stall and watched me. Other people came in and out and waved at me as they passed. 


*3- School, The Blue Haired Blond & Odd Escalators*

Wandered school looking for my room. Came upon a guy who had blond hair with streaks of the most outstanding blue. We roamed together, came to a new area. Went in and there was a very labrinth like set of escalators. Had to find our way through.


*4- Dolly, Molly & the Missing Kid*

Was at Dolly&#39;s, going to help her repaint her garage or shed in white. Took me to a stand that was selling strawberries. Ate some. Was going to leave and nearly stepped in what looked like a puddle of liquified feces. Dolly said it was okay, that it had always been there and always would be.
Left and came to Molly & her daughter Dar. Dar was breast feeding a baby right out in the open. Molly talked but I could make no sense of what she said. A boy appeared and was surrendered to us. He&#39;d been missing.
Took the boy and we we went into a furniture shop. Lost track of the kid again as someone explained to me the significance of the historic furniture that we had been looking at.



*5- Ice Caught Sea Creatures*

Walked atop a frozen lake. Huge rectangular holes in the icd dotted the landscape. Caught in the clear ice of these refrozen holes were whales, dolphins and seals. 


*6- Blood Flowers*

Planted some sunflower seeds in front of a house that was a mix of mine and my grandmothers. The flowers on the right side sprouted and grew quickly. The leaves heavily veined. After a bit I could see what looked like blood pumping through the veins. The fleshy green parts of the plant turned a deep crimson color. The flowers bloomed but the plants had only grown to half height.
On the left side the sunflowers grew normally, right up to their regular height. 



*Thursday March 22nd*

*1- Cello Guys*

Just recall some guys playing cellos.



*2- Clone Fight*

Remember a guy splitting in half and both halves reformed into new guys. They fought each other.



*Friday March 23rd*


*1- Weeper*

Only recall seeing a little girl&#39;s face turned up to mine. Her eyes were red and swollen from crying and there were very visible tear stains down her cheeks. I took her face in one of my hands and tried to brush the tear stains away.


*2- Bridge Accident*

In the midst of some sort of accident on a bridge. Even the rescue team was injured. There was on guy in the back of a car struggling to breath as the driver honked and swore while he tried to plough through the backed up traffic.
Saw my cousin W. He was in some sort of brace, had broken his back and he was literally weeping that he didn&#39;t want to be a cripple. I felt bad for him but there was nothing i could do.


*3- Merlock & Cake*

It&#39;s odd the bits of convo my brain retains. In this one I was chatting online with Merlock and there was a cake by my computer. It was from him but I don&#39;t know how the hell it got there. (he must have sneaked into my house... that stalker   :tongue2:  ) 


*4- Cleaning and Bees*

Cleaned out my grandmother&#39;s house. My mother was there nagging the entire time. 
I got the kitchen showroom clean and my mother opened the back door. Wasps swarmed in and everyone ran. I tried to swat them out. One got stuck in my sweater sleeve and started stinging my wrist. I managed to crush it, through the sweater, with my free hand. I can still here that gross little crunch noise it made. I continued shooing the bees out of the kitchen. 


finish later..

----------


## Vex Kitten

***note to self... NEVER EAT PIZZA AGAIN&#33;&#33;&#33;***


*Sat March 24th*

>ill and slept off and on all yesterday evening.
>>usual
>none


*1- Frog Pond*

Was with someone else near a pond that was full of lilly pads. There were frogs everywhere, chirping or croacking. They were very large and me and my partner were throwing grasshoppers or crickets into the water and watching the frogs eat them. 
Somehow we caught a mouse, tossed it in. A huge frog surfaced and swallowed the mouse whole then disappeared again. We searched for more mice to throw into the pond.



*2- Slash&#39;s Place*

Just remember coming to an apartment, actually it was like a street shop turned into an apartment. Inside it was messy and abandoned looking till i got farther inside. Slash from guns and Roses was living there. He was playing something quite nice on an acoustic guitar. 
I sat and enjoyed the show, he didn&#39;t seem to mind that I&#39;d found my way into his place uninvited.



*3- Plane Caught Car*

There was a car caught in the landing gear of a huge passenger plane. I watched this dream sometimes from outside the plane and sometimes from teh car that was caught in the landing gear. 
Two guys were in the car freaking out about how they were going to survive this. 
A demo landing with a car in a similar position of another plane&#39;s landing gear was attemtped. The car under that plane was ripped to shred and the plane collapsed and fell apart on the runway. It was a manover the real plane couldn&#39;t make because of the passengers on board and the guys in the car. They had to come up with something though because they were running out of fuel.



*4- JF&#39;s Disabled Site*

I was on a computer at a library or someplace simialr with several computers. I tried to log into JF&#39;s site but I kept getting a page that said it no longer existed. Someone beside me noticed that the site was down and asked me why. This kind of pissed me off because I wasn&#39;t aware that people I didn&#39;t know knew about the site. 
I told this person that I didn&#39;t know why the site was gone. 
I tried other sites that he went to but they too were gone. I began to wonder if maybe they&#39;d just shut me out or banned me from the sites. This made me even more miserable and I tried to send JF and email but even that wouldn&#39;t go through. Spent the rest of this dream trying to find a way to contact him.



*5- The Surrounded*

In a house that was suddenly surrounded by police vehicles. Me and someone else burst out, the person with me was firing at the cops like crazy. We made it around the corner of the house only to come face to face with an officer. The guy with me shot him. I picked up the cops weapon, a gun that had a barrel that was longer than I was tall. 
I ran out into the midst of all the shooting, feeling totally invincible and yelled something like, "HAHA... see it and weep boys... mine&#39;s bigger than yours&#33;" and then I started picking off the cops one after another, the whole time laughing like a maniac and smart assing.
I ended up shoving the long gun under the house through a gap in it&#39;s foundation and somehow we set the house on fire. My accomplice shot us passage through the surrounding police and we charged down the road knowing that the house was going to explode. A few seconds later there came a huge explosion, the area behind us turned bright orange and the power from the explosion knocked me and my frined off our feet. 
He got up and charged into the bush, leaving me to my own devices. I just continued up the road, ready to dive in to the trees if more cops should come.



*6- Fighting Horses/Stalking Child*

My cousin and I were coming home from grocery shopping. She took the scenic route back home. We came to a little road we&#39;d never noticed before and decided to take it. 
It lead us to a steep dirt road that ended at the fence of a circular horse enclosure. We coasted down the hill, Cuz got out and opened the fence and we drove through the horse field. THey were  two huge horses, clydsdales, that were viciously fighting. One horse got the other onto the ground and started ripping and tearing at the grounded horse&#39;s neck. Blood sprayed up in a rather pretty fountain shape. 
This creeped my cousin out and she refused ti get out of the vehicle to open the second gate. I slipped out and opened it for her. We then drove up the very steep dirt road, more like a rough laneway. When we got to the top me and my cousin were riding on a two seater bicycle. 
A kid was following us. He was 6 maybe, very dirty and thin. He tagged along after us as I kept looking behind and telling him to go home. He followed and though he didn&#39;t do anything he annoyed me to no end. I stopped the bike, picked up a rock and whipped it at the kid. "GO HOME&#33;" I screamed at him. 
He didn&#39;t he waited until we&#39;d gotten a ways down the road and he skipped along behind us, out of reach of thrown stones. We tried to peddal faster to get away from him but the tires felt as if they were flat and slowing us down.



*7- The Water Park and The Blond*

Was at an indoor water park, it was massive, consisted of several different themed rooms. Got tired of roaming and went up into what looked like an apartment. It seemed that many people lived there. I didn&#39;t belong there but went in and started snooping through cupboards and drawers. The entire time I rummaged I had the growing feeling of being watched. WHen I could stand that feeling no more I turned.
"WHAT&#33;&#33;&#33;" I yelled at the blond bikinied woman standing in the doorway. She wore huge sunglasses and leaned on the door jamb lazily and stared some more before finally approaching me. When she was only about 5 feet away from me she jammed her hand down the front of her bikini and started messing with herself. 
"What the hell?" I asked and backed against the counter to get away from her.
She only stared at me, pulled her hand out of her bikini and sucked each of her fingers clean. I didn&#39;t know what to do, wasn&#39;t sure if she was coming onto me or had some sort of mental perv problem. 
I left the apartment and slid into the water of one of the river like water ways and drifted away, always disturbed by the mental image of that blond woman.



*8- Ricki Jo&#39;s and The Arrest*

Was with my cousins S & L and my uncle B at a little bar called Ricki Jo&#39;s. I left, bored of the loudness and annoying drunk people hitting on me. I found a bookstore in the mall downstairs from the bar. 
Browsed around a bit and then decided I&#39;d better find my family before they deserted me, leaving me to fend for a ride home on my own. 
Got back to the bar to find they were gone. Went outside and my cousin S and Uncle were in the back of a police cruiser. "Of course." I muttered as I made my way to it and tapped on the window. They begged me to get them out so I convinced the cops to let them go, release them into my custody. 
They let them out and the guys hopped in their car and left. L led me to her car which was a tiny old fashioned type vehicle. I tried to squeeze into the passenger seat but my butt wouldn&#39;t fit comfortably into the seat and the car would tip a little. So I got out and sat on the trunk. We drove out of town like that, me straddling the trunk while my cousin drove us to catch up with the guys who were supposed to be in my custody.



*9- The Blockades*

Was at Cal., the citizens had blockaded all entrances into the city and would let only white people in. I was at the head of the opposing crowd of non white people, with my camera snapping pictures.
I eventually got bored of all the name calling and childish beratements and walked away. Part way to the recl. site I came to a news crew. I set my camera to video and recorded. The newslady made a vaguely racist remark and I burst out laughing. "Impartial news coverage my ass&#33;" I yelled and waved my camera around. "Got it all on video you racist skank." I yelled. The woman yelled for the others to apprehend me and take my camera. I ran to the recl. site and once I was over the media line the front line guys blocked my chasers from setting foot on the property. 
I climbed up onto something or other and continued taunting the news woman and her irate crew. 



*10-Videogame/Hockey Death Match*

Was playing a Mortal Kombat type game on a Sega Genisis. The game had a Spiderman character which I chose to fight with.
I eventually ended up in the game. The world froze, the sky ripped open like someone had ripped a page in half. A big blob of a thing with one eye in the center of it&#39;s &#39;face&#39; slithered out from the rip. A tendril extended from it and it scooped me (as spiderman) up. The cyclops thing informed me I&#39;d been chosen to participate in a deathmatch. Last man standing would become equivalent to a god. I had no choice in the matter though, and was dragged through the rip in the sky.
Was dropped into the stands of a huge hockey arena. On the ice several odd monsters and muscle bound creatures skated as they practiced whipping and swinging their respective weapons around.
I wasn&#39;t spider man. I had no super human abilities. I wasn&#39;t even a man&#33; I wondered how the hell I was going to survive this thing. Someone, my designated assistant I guess, came along and gave me a light blue and white hockey jersey to wear. I moved to a secluded spot and slipped the jersey on. It was uncomfortable. I took it off, along with my two shirts. Put the  jersey back on and it hung too loosely, could make out my feminine form. 
I put three shirts on and then the jersey and felt padded and safe. My assistant happened by and told me I shouldn&#39;t fight, I&#39;d never survive. "What the hell, it&#39;s only a game." I said and slid out onto the ice only to realize I had no skates. My assistant brought me some but they looked like nothing more than white running shoes with blades hooked to the bottom. 
My assistant kept trying to talk me out of taking part in the match. I told him i had to. It was only a game and at the end of this game I&#39;d be a god. I didn&#39;t know what I was going to do but I was absolutely certain that I would win.
Got out onto the ice and was introduced as *drumroll and spotlight* Deathdude. haha. I thought it was a stupid name and I laughed as I skated out onto the ice. I was so tiny compared to all the huge warriors that surrounded me. 
I&#39;m not afraid... I&#39;m Shy. I reminded myself. At that moment I felt utterly undefeatable as I glided out into the midst of all the creatures that would soon be dead or dying by my hands. 
A gong type noise sounded and I waited in the middle of the arena to be attacked... eager to be attacked but none would come near me. I became bored and just to mess with the skaters I sent a wave of flame out across the surface of the ice and melted it. All the contenders fell in, I stayed afloat on my own little circular ice berg. Before they all could get up I manipulated the molicules of the water and caused the liquid to insta freeze. My opponents were all frozen in akward positions. I skated up to the nearest, a guy who reminded me Snake Plisskin, and kicked him in the face with my skate. His face split open horizontally. I skated up to the next, spun around and jabbed my skate backward so that the sharp heel of the blade stabbed him in the eye. I yanked my skate back out and moved onto the next but woke up before I could finish my skate to godship.

----------


## NeAvO

*Note to self, give Vex pizza*

Haha what the hell a giant frog eating a mouse  ::lmao::  You have some pretty distorted dreams  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I blame the pizza for the distortions last night.

OMG, I just realized... you probably spiked my pizza, you did, didn&#39;t you NeAvO&#33;&#33;&#33; You sneaky perv you. What did you swipe off me this time? Hmm?   :tongue2:

----------


## Pastro

Wow, nice recall  ::bowdown::  

I loved #10, the finishing move was especially nice.

Are you a hockey fan? Im a Canucks man myself

----------


## NeAvO

> I blame the pizza for the distortions last night.
> 
> OMG, I just realized... you probably spiked my pizza, you did, didn&#39;t you NeAvO&#33;&#33;&#33; You sneaky perv you. What did you swipe off me this time? Hmm?  [/b]



I so did not&#33; I took nothing.

*sneaks Vex&#39;s shirt under his jacket.*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Damn, woman. Your recall never ceases to amaze me.  ::shock:: 
And yeah, number 10 was awesome. "The Water Park and the Blond" was pretty interesting, too. Haha. Creepy...but interesting.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey guys.   ::content::  

Most of the ten dreams I recalled were recorded when I had the strenght and will to jot them down during the few seconds I&#39;d sort of wake up during my illness. I think the last three were recalled during my regular bout of sleep. 

*Pastro:* I used to be a huge hockey fan. I was a Colorado Avalanche fan until St. Patrick retired as their goalie. I was only a fan of the team because I loved their crazy ass goalie so much, followed him since he was in Montreal. Even had  Roy Jersey, name, #33, the whole nine yards on it, the away jersey. The pride and joy of my Roy shrine.   ::bigteeth::  
I was just the day before yesterday wondering if  should find another goalie to latch onto. Know any good ones?


*NeAvO:* Nooo&#33; Not my shirt&#33; That was my favorite. *starts plotting to get my stuff back*


*Onerionaut:* I really enjoyed that 10th dream too. Just wish I could have finished it and took my rightful place as god in that world. And that &#39;blond&#39; dream was disturbing. I still get the creepy shivers just thinking about it. 



*Sunday Mar 25th*


>bed 4 - 10
>>usual
>none


*1- Sheet Fog & Rancid Water & Muddy Girl*

At my grandmother&#39;s in the back yard. Sheets of super thick fog kept obscuring my view as I tried to find my sister. I caught a glimpse of her in a sudden clear patch in the fog. She was across the field by the store. I blindly found my way to the edge of the yard, when another clear break came I was near the muddy field. A small girl was with me, had my hand.
We struggled through the mud toward my sister. The field was nothing but thick dark mud that slightly bubbled. There were numerous patches of water we had to skirt around also. The water bubbled as if it were boiling, a thin steam or mist rose from the bursting bubbles and it stank to high heaven. Sort of smelled of rotton meat and something burnt. 
Tried to coax my sister back home. She wouldn&#39;t come. So the child and I turned back. She broke free of my grip and tried to run ahead. She tripped, fell and was nearly instantly sucked down into the mud. I had to reach around in it to find her and pull her out again. Got her out, she was covered in the stinking mud.
Took her in the house and asked my mother to help  me clean her. My mother said no, I was the one who took her outside so I was the one who had to clean her. I left, we tracked mud through the house. The mud still moved about, looked as if worms or maggots were squiggling inside of the mud clots.
I was going to bathe the girl but the water in the house steamed and stank like the water outside. There wasn&#39;t any clean water anywhere. I dry wiped the girl down as best I could then boiled some water hoping to scald the impurities out of the water. 



*2- Threatening Sky & the Rainbow*

Was at the plaza with a couple of kids, one was the one that went missing a few days back. The other was a little girl. The plaza shops were arranged backwards, the doors even opened backward and were push doors instead of pull doors. I kept trying to open the doors the wrong way and felt like an idiot each time I realized I was trying to open them the wrong way.
Went to the bank and came out with nothing. Me and the kids left and we raced to the nearest apartment building. Half way there I looked up and saw that the clouds bellies were drooping low to the ground, seemed almost low enough to jump up and touch. They were an angry dark gray colour that was unnerving. I knew that they were tornado clouds. 
I caught up to the racing kids and took them by the hands. The little girl got scared of the sky and I told her there was nothing to worry about. I think I was more or less trying to reassure myself about not being afraid. 
Anyway, as if to prove my point, in the midst of the sky right above us a circular rainbow appeared, it was brilliant against the dark of the stormy sky. We all laid on the lawn and stared up at the rainbow, knowing that even though the sky was raging and threatening all around us that we really were safe. 



*3- Photo Outing*

Out taking photos of anything. Mostly followed various butterflies around trying to get a good arial shot of them. 
Came to a butterfly that was larger than my two hands put to gether. It seemed to have two bodies that merged into one about midway down it&#39;s thorax and part of it&#39;s abdomen. 
I tried to take a photo of it and the damned thing attacked me. It&#39;s feet latched into my one hand, it&#39;s feet felt  like tiny fish hooks lodged in my skin. Dropped my camera and ripped the butterfly off me. It&#39;s body broke away from it&#39;s legs. I tossed the legless insect and it fluttered away. All of it&#39;s legs were still twitching and hooked into my hand. I had to remove them all.
I moved on, deciding to avoid butterflies. Came to a rotton log and  on it sat a  puffy little moth that  from a certain angle looked like a small mouse.  As I was trying to get the thing in focus it at some point turned into a mouse. It stood on a little wooden ledge of the trunk as if it were a frightened suicidal jumper. I took several photos of it before it jumped from the log and fluttered away on wings I hadn&#39;t realized it had. I tried to take more photos of it as it flew away but I&#39;m pretty sure my camera was too slow to get any decent shots of it.
Continued on, taking photos of plantlife this time. At least they couldn&#39;t scurry away on me.



4-

----------


## Pastro

Shit I think I am going to stay away from butterflies for now on  ::shock::  

I am a little biased on the goalie thing, but Id go with Roberto Luongo, he is tied for wins in the NHL but has less losses than Brodeur[The one he is tied with].

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yes, those dream butterflies are evil... stay away from them.   ::wink::  

I just remembered that the Avalanch and the Canucks were like mortal enemies before. Things still that rosey between the two teams?

----------


## Pastro

Hehe they&#39;re actually playing eachother tonight, and with the Avs only out of a playoff spot by a few points they are going to give it their all, so it should be an intense game. What part of Canada do you live in? If you don&#39;t mind me asking....

----------


## Vex Kitten

I&#39;m in southern Ontario, about an hour and a half away from Toronto. And no... I&#39;m not a Maple Leaf&#39;s fan. *whispers* I hate the Leafs.

A game tonight you say? I wonder if I can find a channel that&#39;s broadcasting the game. Does sound like a good one. Sadly, I don&#39;t even know who plays on the team anymore.   ::|:

----------


## Pastro

Nice, being from B.C I hate the leafs as well. You get ten coolness points for that one&#33;&#33;

Btw Ill stop plaguing your dj with hockey comments now   :Oops:

----------


## Daeva

Interesting dream, #2, on that last set.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Pastro: I don&#39;t mind the hockey chat. It&#39;s actually kind of nice to talk about it again.. even this small bit. I really want to watch that game now.   ::content::  


A Daeva sighting&#33;&#33;  
*pounces and sinks claws in*
Did you remember any more of your dream? 
Wouldn&#39;t that be great if we had a shared dream? We probably did and you were most likely stalking around behind some bushes spying on me, weren&#39;t you?   :tongue2:

----------


## Daeva

Well, it was in a rather urban setting I think. I kept rushing between this building across the street and that restaurant I told you about. I should have looked up at the sky again before my dream was over, see if could see rainbow.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Get ya next time. You should look at the sky more often in dreams. There are pleasant surprises up there sometimes.    ::content::  

*Mon March 26th*

> 2am-7:30am
>>usual
>none


*1- Searching & Kidsitting*

Was with a group of people at some sort of swimming hole. Three helecopters passed overhead and all the adults started leaving, went in the direction of the helecopters. They were searching for missing people.
I got left with all the kids, it was a nightmare trying to watch all of them at once. Moved up onto a hill where I could see them all easily from my higher vantage point.



*2- 'Headquarters', Shower & the Dog/Wolf & Woman*

At headquarters on the Recl. site. I was covered in mud, can't remember how I got in that condition. Someone gave me a clean set of clothes and I showered. There was no door on the bathroom so I got into the shower, drew closed the curtain and tossed my clothes out onto the bathroom floor.
Showered quickly, barely even remember showering. Was going to step out of the showerstall but there was a dog in the doorway of the bathroom. It was a light colored medium sized dog, cant remember what breed it was. It watched me as I dried off and dressed. I tried to get out of the bathroom but it wouldn't let me, stood in my way. 
Someone came along and shooed the dog away. I went outside and moved around to the garage. Inside was that dog, it was still watching me. I think it was the same dog, except it had streaks of blue scattered through it's coat. I called it over but it turned and moved to a leggy blond woman sprawled in a chair. 
She started fondling the dog when it stood up against the side of her chair. I asked the woman what she was doing at headquarters, didn't look like she belonged there. The dog had become a huge wolf, it turned on me and started snarling. For whatever reason I squatted down and stared it in the eyes as it paced up to me, i had the very clear image in my mind of it biting and ripping my face off, but it didn't. 
I whispered to it, 'she doesn't belong here, this is our place, remember?'
The wolf growled at me some more then turned suddenly and attacked the blond woman. I watched as he tore her apart, he got her throat first which disabled her ability to scream. He then tore her apart as if she were a ragdoll. 



*3- T & The Prince*

My cousin T was on the cover of the National Inquirer. She had travelled to the Queen's palace for some sort of business and somehow had ended up messing around with one of the Princes, cant remember which. Big scandal. 



*4- Scattered Toys & D's Bikini*

Woke up and D was laying in my bed. I tried to get up but he pulled me back down. Realized I was naked and tried to cover myself. He pulled the covers from me and tossed me this odd strip of fabric that had loops of metal on ends. He told me to put it on. I didn't even know what the hell it was let alone how to put the damned thing on. 
I looked around me for a scrap of clothing but couldn't find any. There were, however, sex toys littered across the floor.  The sight of them made my stomach turn as I wondered if they were used and who he'd previously used them on. I told him to get the fuck out of my room and take his toys with him. He refused, he told me to put on the fabric strip thing first. I fumbled with it but couldn't make it fit on me. I threw it at him and told him to put it on himself to show me how it worked. He said he'd put it on me. I told him I'd rip his nuts off if he laid a hand on me. So he started putting on 'thing'. 
Turns out, it was an odd sort of bikini deal thing. I burst out laughing at him, he looked rediculous in the getup, and I couldn't stop laughing. That pissed him off to no ends and he tried to move to me. I kicked him in the crotch with the heels of both my feet then charged out of the room, still laughing my ass off. Found a bathrobe and put it on, started flinging his belongings out onto the front lawn.



Had an hour to spare today so I decided I was going to WILD. 
Took a while for me to totally relax and for the HI to come, had a feeling that it was going to be a struggle but decided that I was going to WILD no matter what.

*1- WILD Chat (DILD)* 

My HI took me to a dark place where there was only me and a computer. I was chatting to JH and told him I was supposed to be WILDing. I told him it was getting hard for me to WILD.
He retorted with a comment something like, _It's_ getting hard simply from talking to you... if you know what I mean. 
His comment shocked me, I knew he'd never say anything like that to me and realized I was in the beginnings of a dream. I was having a disturbing DILD. I didn't want a DILD, I wanted a WILD. Angry that I'd not achieved my goal I woke up. 


*2- WILD Finally (WILD)* 

Didn't take long for my pissoffedness to pass, my body was still sort of numb. 

Watched my HI again until it formed into my bedroom cieling. I instantly knew I was dreaming, could feel my sleeping physical body and my totally aware dream body locked inside of it. It was like I was stuck in a lazy sort of sleep paralysis. Every movement I made was labored and slow. 

When I finally got off the bed I looked about my room. My vision was very blurred, my eyes felt sore and dry. Whatever I looked at would split the object into several different shapes, sort of like I was looking at things through a kalidescope. I made my way to the north wall and placed my hands on it. Looked at the stereo and it split apart too. 
"Fuck... focus." I growled out loud. My voice even sounded slower, deeper. 

I tried to focus my vision but couldn't. I put my hands up close to my face and glared at them, attempted to keep them from splitting. I managed that much but then they started changing shape. They expanded like balloons then shrunk down to the size of baby hands. I sort of laughed because I then knew this was going to be one of those annoying low control high lucidity LDs. 

"This is MY DREAM!" I yelled at my hands, knowing they'd obey and take their proper shape if I told them who was boss. I repeated it louder, "MY DREAM!" My hands changed back to normal, my vision cleared perfectly. I looked around my room, it was really messy and I had an over powering urge to clean it. I was again totally amazed at the vividity of the dream, the room seemed perfectly solid and real. I could even hear the thunder outside. There were several little things out of place around the room but otherwise it was a perfect recreation. 

I wanted to get outside. Moved to the wall to phase through it but I couldn't push through. It was absolutely solid. Remembered other LDs where I couldn't push through the wall, i simply slid through the glass of a window. Moved to the bedroom window and there was a squat dresser under it. Climbed onto the dresser and tried to push my head through the glass, it clunked rather loudly off of it. I laughed and knocked on the window. It too seemed totally solid. I pressed my head against it again, stubbornly determined to ghost through the glass. It never gave way in the least. 

Sat on the dresser and wondered if maybe I wasn't dreaming, what if I really very tired and awake, or maybe sleep walking? I looked at my hands again and quickly shoved my thumb through the palm of my hand. Dreaming.

(funny it never occured to me to just open the window or use a door to get outside)

Remembered the snake lucid task and needed to get outside to do it. Continued trying to push through all the walls of my bedroom. I couldn't get though.  

A loud crack of thunder woke me.


_Attacked (WILD)_ 

Fell almost instantly back into a near dreaming state. 

Woke up in my bed, on my back. Knew I was dreaming becasue of the way my body and mind felt. I couldn't move though. I Felt as if my arms and legs were bound or cuffed down. 

Instead of trying to move and roll off the bed I decided to levitate up. Closed my eyes and could feel my body rise from the bed. When I opened my eyes I was floating horizontally a few inches from the ceiling. Success. My first thought after that was get the lucid task done. 

Was going to envision myself outside but something grabbed my ankles and yanked me hard back down onto my bed. Again I couldn't move, felt as if i were tied down. Closed my eyes to levitate up again but a voice hissed into my ear, "You're not going anywhere."

My eyes popped open and I looked around. No one was in the room with me that I could see. I was still fully aware that I was dreaming but i had absolutely no control. 

From that point on I was relentlessly sexually assaulted and taunted into a seething frenzy by some invisible thing, and in the midst of it all I kept telling it I would find it again and kill it a new way every time we crossed paths. 

I suddenly woke up from this one, still insanely enraged. Get pissed off just thinking about it.


*4- Storm & the Sun (DILD)* 

So, I wented to LD again because I was hell bent on finding whatever it was that attacked me. I wanted to hunt it down and kill it as many times as I possibly could before the dream ended.

Looked out a window and saw dark grey clouds that hung down from the sky like stalagtites. Went outside for a better look. 
Suddenly was in a field under endless sky. People were running and screaming. Turned and saw three pitch black monster tornados tearing towards us. My first stupid thought was... _'only 3_?'
Right after that more tornados ripped down from the sky and formed a straight line on the horizon. They seemed to march toward us, well, me. I was the only one stupid enough to stand and stare at them as they quickly approached. And again I had a thought that made matters worse. I noticed that there was a good stretch of distance between the tornados, i'd simply make sure I stayed in that safe zone. 
Right after that though another row of tornados dropped from the sky behind the first, and those ones took up the gaps that would have been the safe zones. 
I finally turned and ran. In the midst of running it suddenly dawned on me that I was dreaming. 

I stopped, turned to the army of twisters and yelled over their growing roar, "DIE!"

They kept coming.

"DIE!" I screamed, trying to overpower the sound of their collective roar.

They continued to approach.

I mustered up all my strength and in a voice that seemed to shake the earth I yelled, "DIE AND STAY DEAD!"

The tornados blew apart as if they were nothing more than plumes of birthday candle smoke being blown away. 

That took a lot of energy out of me. I simply sat in the field and tried to catch my breath. People gathered around me and helped me up. They brought me to a diner counter in the middle of the field and sat me on a stool.

I remember hearing some kid say he was scared of the dark. I looked toward the horizon. It was dark, no stars. I could sort of see faint whisps of cloud gathering in the distance. Someone shoved food at me and tried to make me eat. I didn't want to eat. 

I got off my stool and staggered out into the field, raised my arm and lifted my hand as if about to conduct an orchestra. As my  hand lifted the first light of sunrise bled into the sky. It was a brilliant scarlet that stained the clouds. People oohed and ahhed but I dropped let my arm fall and the light disappeared from the sky. 

Feeling a little more energetic and in the mood to show off to my adoring dream characters, I lifted my hand and dropped it repeatedly. This made the sunrise repeatedly rise and fall and filled the sky with a crimson light that flickered off and on and shimmered across the clouds in a beautiful way that I can't even describe. 

To see the looks of amazement on their faces filled me with an strange blissful peace. I eventually let the sun rise but I didn't let it rise all the way. I wanted to admire the morning colors of the sky, seemed I hadn't seen a sunrise in ages. 

Woke up while in the midst of staring at the half risen sun. Hope all that staring didn't ruin my dream eyes. 
I didn't remember to find that thing that attacked me but I'll get it soon enough.

----------


## Daeva

Hope you do get it and rip it apart like that dog did the blond. Can&#39;t have things assaulting such an angelic figure as you.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I know... I know.
 ::angry::  

My stomach knots up in rage just thinking about that... _thing_... whatever it was. 
I&#39;m going to torment it in ways yet to be imagined. 
 ::evil::

----------


## Pastro

Woah congrats on all the success last night, I could only dream[Pardon the pun] of such things. Make sure you get some revenge on w/e attacked you, Id volunteer to give you some ideas, but after reading that hockey dream I think your creative enough   ::content::

----------


## Daeva

> I know... I know.
>  
> 
> My stomach knots up in rage just thinking about that... _thing_... whatever it was. 
> I&#39;m going to torment it in ways yet to be imagined. 
> [/b]




You could use some of the methods you were stuck on last night.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wow. Amazing night of LD&#39;s Vex.  ::happy:: 
And that thing attacking you was pretty wicked. I can just picture that happening as if the thing was invisible. That would be pretty insane.
Congrats on the WILDs, though.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## oneironut

Nice job on the LD marathon&#33; _Attacked_ was freaky; it sounded just like a horror movie from the 80s called The Entity. Hope you get some payback, Deathdude(tte).

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Pastro:* I will get revenge, maybe not tonight or the night after but I will get that thing eventually. I think I know what it was... it&#39;s ass is mine when I find it again.

*Daeva:* No, I think this bastard deserves an entirely new type of torture.

*Oneironaut:* Thanks, that attack dream was wild. I can&#39;t remember being that enraged in any previous dream.  Can&#39;t wait to run into and rip that thing apart soon. 

*oneironut:* Thanks, i think i will make it my mission deal out some payback to that thing. Deathdudette? lol I still laugh over that name. 



*Tues Mar 27*

some nice tame dreams this time.   ::content::  

>bed 1:15am
>>usual
>country

*1- The Spying Cat*

There was a little cat, dark bluish purple in colour that had huge eyes. Everytime I looked back it would be peeking at me from around a corner. It wouldn&#39;t come when I called it, it was really shy.



*2- T&#39;s Slideshow & The Kick Out*

Watched a photo slide show on T&#39;s TV. It was all photos of her boyfriend, which I got bored of looking at quite quickly. I went to sit on the front steps of her house and her boyfriend happened along. We didn&#39;t say anything at first but then started talking about when we were younger, all the stupid stuff we did.
T came outside, heard us laughing together and she went crazy with jealousy. We all started arguing and I got kicked out of her house forever. 



*3- Card Shopping*

Was with someone else and we were at a comic/card shop. I was checking out the hockey cards, found a set of Av&#39;s cards that included all members of the Stanely Cup winning team from 2001. I wanted to buy them but didn&#39;t have enough money.
Whoever was with me was looking at antique stuff, old Tiffany type lamps and very old trikes and wagons. I asked that person to borrow some money but they wouldn&#39;t lend me any. So... i ended up swiping the cards to add to my avoholic shrine.

----------


## Merlock

Dark-blue-purple cat, awesome, even if short. Did it have anything in common with the not-quite-cat in your banner signature? >.>

----------


## Vex Kitten

Could be that banner influenced that dream. Or the avatar. Probably both. Where else do I see purple cats?   ::content::   In dream it reminded me of a pokemon, didn&#39;t look real at all. 


*Wednesday March 28th*

>>>>usual

*1- Reading to JF*

Was in a place that was hopitalish. Passed a room and inside was a kid sitting alone in the middle of his bed. I went in and asked him if he was okay. He told me that someone was supposed to have read him a story but they hadn&#39;t showed up yet. He looked up at me with these big sad eyes so I climbed on the bed beside him and picked up the book.
Can&#39;t remember the story. At some point the kid, which had turned into JF, had climbed onto my lap and was leaning back against me as I read. He kept interupting to ask questions until I tickled him and told him to shut up while I read. He listend and then I tucked him in and sat with him waiting for whoever was supposed to be visiting, to show up. 




*2- Swollen Rivers*

Rode home in the truck. When we got to Chiefswood bridge it was different. The river had overtaken the regular bridge and a ricketty looking one of metal and wire chords had been erected. The river&#39;s surface almost touched the bottom of that bridge too.
Got home, listened to the news as I got on the computer. There were floods everywhere in ontario. I wanted to get away from the river, reports came in that it had overtaken the metal bridge and swept it away. We had to go in the opposite direction to get out of the area. In that direction, McKenzie creek had become the size of a river and had flooded over the roads. We were trapped in this one area, surrounded by rapidly rising water. I decided to swipe the first boat we came across in our search to get off our swiftly &#39;sinking&#39; island. I know the water had risen but to me it felt as if the land were sinking into it instead of the water rising.



*3- Wagon Ride to Dump*

On a wagon with people who reminded me of Amish. We travelled for a while through towns that looked as if they had come striaght out of a western movie. 
At one point a family in the back threw their stuff out and simply jumped out of the wagon. They had decided they would make the town that we were passing through, their home. 
As we went through the town and over train tracks I stared into the puddles on the ground. They were highly reflective, almost like mirrors laying upon the grass. People talked as we drove through, gossip followed along right beside our wagon, about the newest family in that town.
Got to the city limits and there was a huge dump. Me and the remaining woman got off the wagon and wandered into it. It was incredibly neat for a dump, couches and chairs were set in rows and arranged by colour and size. We poked through looking for furniture for the woman and kids that were with her.
The woman&#39;s one child, a little girl, skipped merrily along hugging a pink fuzzy stuffed dog under her right arm. I watched her, it seemed so odd that a kid would be that happy in a dump.



*4- Abducter Priest*

At a service in a large church, a cathedral I think it was. When the priest was done preaching he left the front of the cathedral and melded into the crowd. 
I was very bored and simply looked around at the congregation to see if I recognised anyone. I noticed the priest talking to some small kid. Can&#39;t remember if it was a boy or girl. But he eventually took the kid by the hand and lead it out the doors. 
Suspicious, I followed but pretended to read a flyer or brochure I had in my hands as I followed them. They got into an elevator and tried to close the doors before I got in. I squeezed into the elevator and said, "Third floor please."
"We&#39;re going up to the thirty third." the priest informed me as he pressed the 33 but not my 3. I pressed the 3 button and the 33 button went out. The priest pushed 33 and my 3 went out. We, quite stupidly, kept this up for quite a while before he finally got peeved and told the kid to go find his mother. 
I got off the elevator and only then it hit me that there weren&#39;t 33 floors to the church. I turned back and the elevator doors weren&#39;t there anymore. It was just an entry way into another part of the cathedral. 
Remembered too about the reliquaries and wanted to see if this place had any. Searched but don&#39;t remember finding any.




*5- The Creepy Things/Gut Strings*

Cleaned a room that had kids toys in it. These two very oddly shaped things, I can&#39;t even remember what they looked like now, leapt down from a shelf and began talking to each other and then to me. I REALLY wish I could remember what those things looked like, and thinking back on them they seemed to make no sense, like they shouldn&#39;t be existing in my space? And I can&#39;t remember what we talked about either. 
A kitten happened along and started licking some yellowish liquid out of a paper plate. I pulled the kitten away from the stuff, it didn&#39;t look too healthy. A length of knotted hemp string was on the floor, I picked it up and dragged it along the floor so the kitten would play with it. 
The two  strange talking things continued talking and in the dream I understood them perfectly. Now... I can&#39;t remember one thing they said. I played with the kitten as the things spoke to me. I think I zoned out a bit, when I snapped back to attention the string that I had in my hands had turned into a lumpy rope of what looked like small intestines. I dropped it and the things took it up and wound it around a spool. They took it away. The cat was gone. The plate with the yellow stuff in it was still on the floor. I had to taste it, dipped my finger in and licked the stuff off my finger tip. I dont remember anything beyond that.

----------


## BohmaN

Woow your dream recall is crazy =D. How did you become so good?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Practice, practice and more practice until it&#39;s now a set habit for me to wake up, recall & instantly record dreams. 

My sleep pattern may have something to do with it. It&#39;s even been speculated that my nationality has a little something to do with it. Don&#39;t know for sure. Maybe I&#39;m just some sort of freak of dreaming nature?   ::?:    If i knew exactly what is was that makes me recall so many dreams I&#39;d share it with you all.

----------


## Merlock

Aww, don&#39;t say that. You aren&#39;t a freak but a wonder of dreaming nature. Besides, it&#39;s perfectly logical to have such success afters years upon years of dreaming and being interested in it.

And that dream with the priest...wow, you can write amazing fantasy books from your dreams. o.o
(With a bit of comedy too. What with the button pressing and such. >.>)

----------


## Daeva

Well, aren&#39;t you sweet. Reading to a kid in the hospital. =)

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thursday Mar 29th*
> bed 1:30am
>>usual
>none


*1- Spiralled Desks, Dal, Waiting for D*

Wandered an unfamiliar school. Got to class to discover that the desks were arranged so that they made a spiral pattern. I sat near the end of the spiral, in the center was a guy I used to go to school with named Dal. He was the center of attention, always saying something or other.
I got my work done and left class early. Think it was math. Anyway, packed up and went to wait for my ride D. He didn&#39;t show up. I went back to class and Dal was still there. He was sitting under his desk playing a hand held game. I sat beside him and he let me play the game too. It felt odd sitting at the center of the spiral, like there was something there with us that was just beyond visual perception, watching over us. 



*2- The Baby & The Barn House*

Walked down a highway with a couple other people, we talked of the missing 5 year old. I happened to glance down the steep hill to the left and there was an area that was an area of mud over which a thin stream of water trickled. Looked as if a mud slide had happened. Crawling up this hill was a little boy of about 2, struggling through the mud, occasionally the water would surge a bit and splash over his face causing him to choke and cry. 
I went and scooped the baby out of the mud and carried him down the steep hill to what looked like a barn, figuring that&#39;s where he&#39;d come from. Inside it was filthy. There was a family living in the barn as if it were a house. I surrendered the baby and the people didn&#39;t really seem to care what had happened to him. I felt bad about leaving the poor kid there, it was obvious he wasn&#39;t cared about. 
I eventually left but had a very hard time getting back up the hill, it was wet and slippery.



*3- Office & My Husband*

Was dressed in a business suit, heels, hair all swept elegantly up. I know this because I kept stopping to check my reflection in windows that I walked past.
Got into an office and looked for the boss. Couldn&#39;t find him. Went back outside and saw him. He was my husband, an older slightly balding guy in a dark blue suit. I was going to call out to him but he leaned down and kissed some other guy who was in a white convertable. It was a very passionate kiss too, one that at first disgusted me. After a few seconds the rage kicked in realizing my husband was messing around with another man.
I rushed back into the office, gathered some of my stuff and walked out. Walked across a very long narrow bridge that ended in a spiral iron staircase. 



*4- Lincoln&#39;s/The Path/The Chicks*

Living at my uncle&#39;s rundown old trailor. Went for a walk back in the field. Found a well worn path that lead into the bush. Followed it, came out by rows boxed bird nests that were surrounded by chain link fence. I passed between the two rows of these and came to a chicken coop. Went inside and found a box full of tiny chick, they were about the size of grapes.
I stole two of them, put them into a paper soda cup and sneaked away. On the way out I peered into the last bird box. There were giant goldfinches nesting inside, they had 3 baby birds. I wanted to swipe those too since I&#39;d never seen finches that size before but I couldn&#39;t get through the fence.
Left walked for a while on the path and came to a huge crack in the earth. Peered down into it, seemed bottomless. Felt this was a bad sign. Left the area and came out by a lake. A house or hotel was built out over it and had collapsed into the water. I went into the part that was still standing and was going to stay there but got distracted by a news crew. I followed them around and suddenly remembered I had those chicks in a cup in my inside jacket pocked. I checked on them. They were both dead. 



*5-Pottery Fair*

Was at a pottery show outside, there were rides and the like, it was a carnival type atomosphere. Looked at the many different styles of pottery.
A line of indian chiefs cut through the crowd, dividing it into two. They kept us separated as questionaires were handed out. I did mine until I noticed that it was thicker than the other peoples&#39; questionairs. 
A fight broke out between the two sides of the crowd, all the pottery at the show was smashed. Others came along and picked the pieces over like vultures and began fighting over those. I just sat and finished my questions, thinking all the others were a bunch of idiots fighting over broken pots.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Friday March 30th*

*Merlock:*Aw, thanks. You always have the greatest outlook on everything.  ::content::  

*Daeva:*Yes.. I am sweet taking the time to read to that squirmy but cute little brat. Jealous?   :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

Hey where have all your dreams gone missy?   :Pissed:

----------


## Vex Kitten

They&#39;re on a sheet of paper beside my monitor at the moment. Had some horrid dream recall this weekend due to some annoying headaches. I was saving them all up for one post instead of several short ones.

Now stop shaking your fist at me...  ::takethatfoo::

----------


## Merlock

Aww, headaches - bugger. But as soon as you&#39;re feeling better, no slacking off, hmm?
Besides, I need inspiration. My recall is going down the drain&#33; Help, please&#33; >.<

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sorry Merlock.   :Sad:  
Lets get back on track, the both of us. 

*Friday March 30th*

*1- Dirty Roads & Missing Keys*

Walked with others whom I can&#39;t remember now, down a dirt road. It&#39;s ditches were full of litter, bottles, paper cups, styrofoam, diapers.. just... full of any kind of trash imaginable.
We came to a house, looked like a cabin, and tried to get in. We were locked out. Someone had lost the keys so we had to backtrack and try find them. 


*Super Heros and Stalking Sun*

The city I was in was under attack by a bunch of goons. I was on top of a roof watching all the people below me get attacked, hearded off or killed.
Superman and Batman made an appearance breifly, they met atop a building higher than mine, too far away for me to hear their conversation. The left, different directions.
After they left I wondered if the Joker had anything to do with the terror spree that was running rampant through the city. I decided to look for him. (stupid me and my joker obsession... going to get me killed in dream one of these times)
As I searched for him the shadows started crawling aross the ground quickly.  Looked up and the sun was rapidly growing. Solar flares were visible. I had the distinct feeling that the sun wanted me but I didn&#39;t want to go to it. Ran down a maze of alleyways trying to escape the stalking sun.



*Saturday March 31st*

*Rotating Bondage Contraption.*

I only remember being in a school like place, a guy and girl were in the room with me. We ended up having a threesome on this very odd contraption to which I was strapped. It spun as all three of us managed to continue doing what we where doing.



*Sunday April 1st*

*1- House*

Started out with me watching the show House, then I was in it. One of the nurses was stalking House.


*2- Chased & Shattered*

Was chased by lord only knows who, I didn&#39;t see them, only knew they were alwasy behind me. Found my way into a huge warehouse and tried to hide. Before I could I got shot in the back of my thigh. I felt the pain of the hot bullet ripping into my flesh then suddenly my leg shattered like it was a pillar of glass. Shards of my leg scattered all across the floor in front of me. I fell and desperately began gathering up the bits of my broken leg. 
Heard a bunch of commotion behind but didn&#39;t look. I was only concerned with finding all the shards of myself. After a few minutes, maybe even a few seconds, JF appeared. He knelt beside me, his face and clothes spattered in blood. I smiled, knowing he&#39;s slaughtered all my pursuers. He helped me pick up my broken bits and then he carefully started piecing my leg back together again. 


*3- 69 Corners*

Only remember something tramatic happened at this intersection, can&#39;t recall what.


*4- B-Ford Stroll*

Walked through bford, up Colbourne St with someone who talked continually. I didn&#39;t mind, he or she had a calming voice.


*5- The Choir*

Was in a church, bright and light atmosphere. The guy at the head of the congregation was a black man who was wearing a robe like the Pope&#39;s. Behind him was a choir of women who were contantly humming gently in the background as the guy preached. 
He eventually broke out into song. The choir moved up and joined him. It&#39;s at this point that i realize Im standing at the head of the church between the singers and the front row of pews. I feel odd, an almost embarassed feeling overcomes me and I don&#39;t know why.
The rows of worshipers stand and begin singing too as I search to find a seat. I feel so out of place standing where I was that all I want to do is run and meld into the church going crowd. 
My attention is drawn to the isle inbetween the pews. A baby car seat or chair is sitting there and in it is cradled a baby of about 6 months. He&#39;s singing too, his little mouth perfectly mouthing the words of the surrounding hymn. I move to the child and watch it, totally fascinated by it&#39;s singing. i can hear it&#39;s tiny voice and it sounds angellic.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Monday Apr 2nd*

>bed 2:30-7:10
>>usual
>classical


*1- Sleeping With Seeker/Lurkers*

At my Grandmother&#39;s, it was very dark inside, nighttime. Four beds were crammed into the room that was supposed to be the kitchen. There were two people per bed. 
Heard noises outside like people running around the house. I tried to wake who I was sleeping with to go and check. He wouldn&#39;t wake so I sort of leaned over and tapped his cheek lightly with my hand. It was Seeker. He wouldn&#39;t wake so I laid back down and became paranoid about the people lurking outside. To calm myself I started rubbing Seeker&#39;s upper inner thigh. I don&#39;t know why but that calmed me alot.   ::?:  
Got brave enough to check out a window, crept to the nearest one and was about to open the curtain when a very tall shadow fell against the curtain. I crept back to bed and tried to climb back into bed but Nesgirl was there in my spot. I tried to drag her out of the bed but she was very heavy. (I didn&#39;t actually see her but knew it was her)
Ended up sitting in the middle of the kitchen/bedroom floor freezing and wondering if I would ever get to sleep.



*2- Babysitting/Morning Lost*

At home chasing after my super hyper niece and nephew, trying to get them ready for school. When I finally got them ready I looked at the clock, they had half an hour till they had to catch the bus. I Crammed their backpacks full of food and looked at the clock again. It was time for them to leave.
Looked outside and it was dark out.  The moon was just rising and I wondered what the hell was going on. IT was supposed to be morning. 
T burst into the room declaring he was ready for school and he left before i could tell him it was still dark outside. 



*3- The Ocean Gate*

Was on a tropical type island. There was a massive gate, sort of like the black gate in the LotR movies. This gate kept raging storm waters at bay.
Eventually a thunderous crack was heard. The gate bent under the weight of the contantly pummeling ocean and it finally split in half. Muddy, almost black water, swelled through and over the now collapsing barrier. I looked for higher ground... there was none&#33;



*4- Underground Parking/Hooker Pix*

Was riding with my mother, she was supposed to take me to one place but brought me to the opposite side of town. We came to an underground parking garage and she pulled in. At the end of the ramp a short haired hooker stood and blew a kiss at me. I laughed. 
Further into the garage there were cars parked with mean looking guys simply sitting in them, music blaring. I wondered if the guys were going to attack us. I pulled down my hat a bit to hide my eyes, was wearing a fedora.
Drove up a few levels and came to a brightly lit part of the garage that was packed with scantily clad girls. I hopped out, whipped out the camera and started taking photos of them. I took photos of one in particular, she had very thick dark hair and was actually very innocent and sweet looking. She liked having her picture taken and eventually stripped down to nothing as I snapped off frame after fram.
The other hookers had gathered on a bed. One held a huge flute and worked the finger holes while another blew into it. I thought that was rather odd so I took photos of that too. They were all delighted to model for me and had no hesitation when I asked them to get into odd positions or situations with eachother. 



*5- Fog Flood*

I was going to go outside but when I looked out the window I could see nothing but a thick sheet of fog before my window. 
Eventually it dwindled away a bit and there were rolling whisps of it  moving along the grass. Sometimes the fog would spike up, reminding me of those little roto tillers? 
As vehicles drove by they left thick plumes of exhaust fumes like the ones that trail after airplanes. The plumes would fatten up and merge with the rolling fog and it occured to me then that it wasn&#39;t fog but  gathering pollution. 
I didn&#39;t want to go out into it.



*6- Plane Trip*

Me and others got on a plane. I kept a purse like bag with me and let my mind wander during the flight. I wasn&#39;t afraid of crashing like I thought I&#39;d be. 
Got to our destination and explored a place that reminded me of Vienna. It was gorgeous and I wanted to stay but the others that were with me convinced me to come back home.
Got back to the plane just as it was about to take off. They halted the flight for us.. I didn&#39;t really care though if we&#39;d missed the plane. We all got on and I had to empty all the contents of my bag onto a counter. It was just assorted junk, papers, makeup, tampons, the ususal stuff in a purse I guess (I don&#39;t carry a purse irl). 
The inspectors grabbed my camera and flicked it on, took a while going through all the photos. They then took my memory card, which looked like regular sized floppy disk. For a moment I wondered how the heck that had fit into my camera but then became angry when they wouldn&#39;t give it back. They told me i could stay and argue or miss my flight. 
I left, climbed up the stairs to the plane. It was more like a stepladder than stairs and as I ascended a woman with her child came out. She dangled the baby off the plane and it peed, some of it dripped onto me. 
Already in an irate mood I shoved past the woman and her dripping kid and found a seat. I sat in it and tried to ignore everyone around me. Had the feeling we were going to crash. I didn&#39;t care. 



*7- The Goldfish Pond/Slithery Things*

Me and my cousin T were walking along the edge of a pond, walking atop the logs that edged the water. We came to a spot where a goldfish jumped out of the water. It was a shimmering yellowish orange. We moved closer to the edge and peered into the pond, there were all sizes of goldfish in it. The large spotted white and orange ones were out in the middle. 
My cousin suddenly dashed into the water and ran to the other side of the pond. When she got to the other bank I noticed some red and white things that slithered serpent like on the shore. I thought they were snakes at first but they didn&#39;t go anywhere. A row of them simply slithered in place. I told my cousin to get a better look at them but she apparently couldn&#39;t see them. 
I couldn&#39;t make out what they were from where I was standing so I dashed around the pond to get a close look at the slithering red and white things. They were gone by the time I got there and I was severely disappointed. Had the feeling I&#39;d missed something important.

----------


## Daeva

Such strange dreams you have, probably stranger then mine. And damn those hookers, stealing away your time like that.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Jealous again... are we Daeva?   :tongue2:  
I&#39;m jealous of that skank you were talking to on your laptop in your dream.   ::lol::

----------


## Daeva

Did....did you just call yourself a skank?   ::wink::

----------


## Pastro

It was Seeker. He wouldn&#39;t wake so I laid back down and became paranoid about the people lurking outside. To calm myself I started rubbing Seeker&#39;s upper inner thigh. 

The other hookers had gathered on a bed. One held a huge flute and worked the finger holes while another blew into it. I thought that was rather odd so I took photos of that too. 

 O wow, these two parts were my favorite. It was pretty gutsy of you to start snapping shots like  ::chuckle::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:* Yes, I did. The dream me apparently is quite the skank. I really should find and kick her butt for all the dream sluttin&#39; she does.

*Pastro:* It was just natural in dream, point and shoot a subject. That&#39;s all they were. No hooker orgy or anything like that... thank god.   ::roll::  


*Tues Apr 3rd*

Taking my own advice and posting something though I had no recall from last night.
I know I dreamed, they were there at the edge of my mind but wouldn&#39;t let themselves be recalled.
Feelings? Woke up with my teeth grinding... not a good sign. Lingering feeling of annoyance.

Stress really slaughters RC.
 :Sad:  

May try WILD after if I have some spare time.

----------


## Merlock

No looking upset&#33; It&#39;s war on recall and no details shall be spared&#33;
*marches out to the dreaming front*

Good luck with the WILD&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

*marches with Merlock*
 ::content::  


No luck on the WILD but I did recall a short dream from attempting.

The Teen Titans (cartoon version) were calling me on outside my house. I picked up a couple of baseball bats and stepped outside. I think they were cartoons, it was dark and they were barely more than silhouettes. 
I beat a couple of them but Robin jumped me from behind and knocked me to the ground. I swung around and launched the tip of my steel toed workboot into his crotch, rolled over, got up and proceeded to beat the snot out of him, laughing the entire time. 
I got hit by something from behind again and before I knew it someone had my by the wrists and had me lifted from the ground. Dont remember anything after that except feeling incredibly pissed off that a bunch of kids had captured me. 

((no idea where this dream came from, i haven&#39;t watched that show in ages   ::?:  ))

----------


## Pastro

So are you on the dark side now  ::wink::  ? I had a lucid the other night, in which I was aiming for a nice fight couldn&#39;t even find one good fight, and yet you ad O can have them almost every night  ::bowdown::  teach me your ways.

But in all seriousness you and O should have a kid, his/her dj would be one hell&#39;of a read.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lol::  
Me and O have a kid together? I wonder if the making of that child would be a wonderfully violent experience too? About the fight dreams, they usually result from stress earlier in the day. Othertimes they just come out of no where. Next time you LD, I dare you to conjur up O. Bet he&#39;d lead you to an amazing dream fight.   ::content::  


*Wed April 04*

>bed usual
>>usual
>no music

*1- Roller Rink/Movie*

Took some of my young relatives to the arena which had become a roller rink for the day. Had fun skating though I hadn&#39;t actually done it in years.
Also one of the spare rooms had been converted into a movie theater. We all eventually went to watch a movie but got backed out the door and had to watch from there, which sucked. 
My cousin kept bringing me salad in a cup. It had clover like plants throughout that tasted amazing and seemed to invigorate me. 



*2- Photos/Hawk/Well*

D drove as I took photos. I partly hung out the window scoping the landscape. Above a red tailed hawk spiralled low to us. I tried to take a photo but it veered off. We followed and it kept teasing me, getting close then taking off again. Finally found it in a large leafless tree sitting in a hollowed out tree branch. I wanted a photo but D wouldn&#39;t stop. 
Came to an intersection with something scrawled on the road, pipes intersected beneath it. Somehow we ended up at the bottom of a steep rock cliff where two huge black pipes jutted out from the stone. Water contantly trickled out of each and into a stream. 
A strange voice asked me what I&#39;d do if I found myself inside those pitch black tunnels. I informed it (in my mind or out loud, I can&#39;t remember) that I would never enter without seeing a map or plan of where the pipes lead to. When I looked up D was half way up the rock cliff. I started up after him and when I nearly got to the top I looked down. It had become a deep well. My fear of heights kicked in and i clung to the side of the well for dear life. I asked D to pull me up the rest of hte way. He only smoked his cig as he leaned against the stone railing. I pleaded with him to help me. After he finished his cigarette he finally helped me out.  I had the distinct feeling that he had planned to abandon me there. 



*3- School-Stripmall Security*

I was security at a school that was also a stripmall. It was a boring job. All I had to do was sit in front of a wall of television screens and watch for bad stuff to happen. It was only kids milling about. Nothing interesting. 



*4- Shadow Phoenix/Ressurections/Lightning Bugs*

Riding with my aunt G in her van. We headed south on Chiefswood Rd. She talked on her cell to my mother, who I gather had just spit from her husband. My aunt tried to pass the phone to me to talk but I didn&#39;t want to talk to the woman. I simply watched scenery go by out the passenger side window.

After rounding Frog Pond I noticed a large dark thing against the sky. It, to me, appeared to be a phoenix but one made entirely of shadow. After it trailed a wavy strip of black that blotted out the blue of the sky. The thing turned out way and flew over us. Seconds later we were engulfed in absolute blackness. We could still see each other inside the vehicle but everything outside dark. The van died, as did her cell. 

After a few moments the van purred to life and we drove on through the dark. I poked my head out the window and looked up, announced that I could see the blue sky... and then the tops of trees appeared over the dark. When the rest of the shadow melted away we were coming upon my grandmother&#39;s house. 

We turned in and as soon as we did I got an uneasy feeling. The brush was growing right up at the edges of her property. There also was a huge twisted pinetree on the north side of the  house and beside that was a gnarled and bent tree trunk that was hollowed out. I wanted to leave but didn&#39;t say anything. We drove around back the house and my aunt tried to peer into the windows. Nothing. We drove all the way around and back over by the pine and the stump. Only then did I speak up, told her I wanted to go, that it didn&#39;t feel right here. So we drove around the back of the house again to leave. 
As we did i happened to notice the patio door was smashed outward. The curtians billowed inward a bit and I could see some bare feet on the couch.

"Someone&#39;s in there&#33;" I yelled, suddenly pissed off. We stopped and went into the house. My aunt looked around in the kitchen, I moved to the living room, crept up on the person curled on the couch. It was my grandmother... who had died years ago. This shocked me so much that I stumbled backward, bumped into her gas heater and knocked something to the floor. 

My grandmother&#39;s eyes popped open and she looked at me. I was afraid but not terrified, knowing that she was supposed to be dead. I fled into the kitchen. I kept repeating, grandma&#39;s alive, and my aunt thought I was crazy until gram came into the kitchen. 

She seemed sort of tense to see us, but welcomed us. She and G sat at the kitchen table and made small talk. I went back into the living room. I couldn&#39;t be around her, she was supposed to be dead. Gram turned to me suddenly and said, "Did you ever get that feeling like something big or bad was about to happen?" 
I nodded.

"I got that earlier. Somehow I knew you two would show up. I didn&#39;t have time to prepare.." She looked away and then said something about empathy. I nodded again and sat on the couch, unable to wrap my head around the situation. I had the growing feeling that I was either insane or would soon be.

"Have you two seen Gee lately?" Gram asked. "No." I replied. A chill trickled up and down my spine. Gee had died even before my grandmother had. "He&#39;s in the middle bedroom. Bet he&#39;d like to see you."

I shrank into the couch. I didn&#39;t want to see Gee. I could barely hang onto my sanity as it was. When I heard a sound come from the middle bedroom I jumped up off the couch and charged into the kitchen and stood by my aunt. She looked just as shocked and disturbed as I felt but she asked, "How&#39;s M been? Haven&#39;t seen him in a while."

"He&#39;s fine, out doing whatever the hell it is he does. That boys always up to something." She answered. My aunt looked as if she were on the verge of crying. My uncle M died in a car accident about 5 years ago. 

Stunned I moved to a chair along the wall and sat down. I wondered who else was alive whom we thought was dead. I also began to suspect that we were in some sort of parallell universe or that we too were dead and just to dumb to know any better. 

I noticed things moving under the white carpet in the kitchen. When one of the things wiggled out it was a clear bug about the size of a quarter. Only it&#39;s head was a solid color. I moved over and stepped on it. A loud pop and sizzle noise, plush a little flash of light came from the bug. I looked at it, it looked like a popped bubble wrap bubble.

"Those things, there all over here. As bad as roaches." Gram said. I looked down at the carpet and it was squriming with motion. I started stomping all over it, the bugs popping and flaring as I did. When most were dead I picked up the last three. Two were clear, one was tinged blue. 

Gram and My aunt were talking about Gee again. She called him out into the kitchen. I became afraid again, knew I&#39;d go totally insane if I saw him. To distract myself I popped the last three bugs. Little fingers of lighting exploded out from them. The blue bug emitted blue lightning. 

Heard Gee&#39;s footsteps approach the kitchen. "I don&#39;t want to see him." I whispered to the dead blue bug, and I closed my eyes tightly. I figured if I didn&#39;t see him I wouldn&#39;t go crazy. 

A couple of moments later the alarm went off and woke me up.



*EDIT*</span>

Had time to attempt a WILD.

*1- Looking for Photography Class*

Wandered through college looking for class. Went to Tim Hortons to pick up a cappuchino but it was closed. Two of my former classmates were there. They said hi and I left.
The woman came after me and I thought she might tell me where my class was. All she said was, "The milk&#39;s a bit sour. You don&#39;t mind that do you?" 
"Guess not." I replied.
Got to the auditorium, people filed in. It was my class but they wouldn&#39;t allow me in. I had to go to the front desk and fill out some sort of form.
They gave me some stupid questionairre to fill out and a pen that didn&#39;t work. I had to wait for the girl beside me to finish with her pen so I could borrow it.
Started filling the pages out and I thought, this isn&#39;t what I wanted. I&#39;m supposed to WILD. (the thought came out of the blue like a backhand) I then woke up. 



*2- Bedroom Kitchen Table/Sister Visiting* WILD

Watched my HI form into my kitchen table. 

<span style="color:#FF0000">I stood, feeling slightly drunkish, and held onto the table to hold me up. I was still in my bedroom but my bed was replaced my the table. Very odd, I thought. 

My vision kept blurring. I squeezed my eyes closed and opened them, that only made the blur worse. Before I could lose lucidity I muttered out, "This is my dream. Clear vision, now." Nothing happened. I said it again and still nothing happened. I felt that sinking feeling that I was going to have a control-less LD again. 

I, quite angrily said, "I demand clear vision.. NOW&#33;" My vision became crystal clear and I stood and inspected my room for a bit. It was odd seeing a table where my bed was supposed to be.

Eventually went out into the hallway, came to the bathroom. Wanted to check the mirror. There was none. I then tried to put my hand through the wall. It wouldn&#39;t go through. I kept hitting the wall but i couldn&#39;t make my hand ghost through it. I shrugged it off and continued on to the kitchen. 

Got there, passed the stove, looked at the digital clock on it. The time was 4:35. &#39;Wasn&#39;t that about what time it was in the dream I just had?&#39; I thought. I was going to walk into the dining room but stopped and glanced back at the clock to see if the time would change. The clock read 1:31. This made me smile. I&#39;d never bothered to check a clock before in a LD.

Walked through the dining room, which was completely empty. Even the large mirror was gone. Walked down into the dining room and decided to bite my finger as I did. My teeth sank right through it and I pulled the finger out of my mouth. It was still in tact.

I was shocked to see my sister on the couch. She was just sitting there staring at the south wall. I moved in front of her. She looked up at me. Her eyes were severely green. I asked what she was doing in my dream. She didn&#39;t respond. I said, "Hey, check this out, want to see me bite my finger off?"

She looked at me as if I were crazy.

I put the tips of my pointer and middle fingers into my mouth and bit through them. When I pulled them out of my mouth the tips were gone and nubs of bone popped up out of flesh. I shoved them at her and told her to look. She cringed away and I kept trying to make her look at them. (very similar to how we used to behave as kids when trying to gross the other out with a worm or a maggot or some other disgusting thing)

We kept this up and I&#39;d just decided to do the &#39;eyebrow&#39; thing that terrified her in her dreams when I woke up.

----------


## Merlock

o.o; Wow, that&#39;s some dream (the last one), now that I get to read it whole. And in so much detail, amazing (as always, heheh).
Though great that it wasn&#39;t a bad dream, maybe next time something like that will lead to lucidity after all&#33;

----------


## oneironut

Nice job on the WILD, especially the gross out game with your sister. They were never lucid, but during my retail years I had dreams where I did the same thing to irate customers to get them to run screaming out the door. My favorite was when I pulled off my own head and juggled it around. Don&#39;t ask how I was able to see what I was doing.   ::wink::  

What was the eyebrow thing going to be?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:* It never fails to astound me, the strange occurances in dreams that never clue me in that I&#39;m dreaming. But on the brighter side of that, at least it was a very vivid dream. 

*oneironut:* You juggled your head? LOL. Now that&#39;s funny. The eyebrow thing was something that terrified my sister in her dreams. She said a certain type of eyebrows on a person in dreams would scare her silly. 


*Thurs Apr 5th*

>> usual
> south
>classical


*1- Beating up Brother*

We, my siblings and I, were at a huge treed park. My brother was being his usual obnoxious self, acting like he was god&#39;s gift to humanity. I eventually got sick of it and started telling him off. He got mad because I was embarassing him in front of his girlfriend, called me lousey fucking bitch. 
I laughed and asked if that was the best he could come up with, which irritated him all the more. Then the idiot threw his drink on me. I don&#39;t know what it was but it was red and looked like bloodstains all down my shirt. I said something like, "I thought girls were the ones who were supposed to pull the ol&#39; throw the drink in the face bit. charlene."
HIs face contored in rage and he ran at me. We started fighting, both getting in a few good shots. His head had, at some point, become huge and alien like and seemed to weigh him down. I used this to my advantage, threw him off balance and when he sprawled onto the grass I proceeded to stomp his monstrous head. 
No one stopped me, not even his girlfriend, so I just stomped him out till I got bored then I laid on a picnic table and stared up into the trees while everyone else continued on as if nothing had  happened. 



*2- Dandilion Lawn*

Was cleaning out my grandmother&#39;s house and when i stepped outside her yard was mostly mud and puddles. I went back inside to get a broom to sweep off the stoop, came back out and the lawn was completrely carpeted in dandelions. 



*3- DV Masquerade*

In a fancy ballroom that had several balconies leading up and away from the main floor. Each level was packed full of elaborately costumed people dancing and having a good time. 
I had a costume but I don&#39;t know what it was. I was fairly certain that anyone would guess it was me anyway... which I didn&#39;t mind. 
I looked from person to person trying to find someone familiar. It was then that I remembered that I was supposed to find Merlock. (pity i didn&#39;t get lucid here) I started searching but couldn&#39;t find him. I did come across someone who grabbed me and tried to make me dance. I shoved him (i think it was a him) off of me and he toppled over taking down a few dancers with him, domino style.
Dream switched to me being in one of the upper balconies looking down at everyone. I simply watched everyone dancing, it was almost hypnotic.



*4- Art Lab Again*

In art lab, the teacher was explaining how to make a panelled three dimentional painting of some sort. He showed us previous students&#39; work as examples. There was one that was gorgeous, it had a small west coast totem pole on the center frame and the frames surrounding it were painted in a native style motif.
We were instructed to get into pairs. I turned away from the class... I hate working with partners. I tried to ignore everyone else by pretending to sketch out a rough draft of my project. 
A guy with glasses and short dark hair approached. I saw him in my periferal vision. He sat across from me and asked if I&#39;d like to be his partner. I just responded, "If you really want." He then went on to compliment my artwork and I stopped him in mid praise. I told him to shut up and lets get to work, gabbing won&#39;t get the project done.
We worked together, he was a good partner to have, fast and organized. 
I don&#39;t recall us finishing the project but others finished and handed them in. They all sucked quite wonderfully too, in my humble opinion. They were quickly done and had next to no detailing.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Wow, some nice dreams there, especially the "Beating up Brother" one, boy i wish i could fight my brother in a dream, i can only wish  ::roll::  Also i must congratulate you on the constant detail, not just for a single dream but for all your dreams, how long did it take you to build your dream recall to what it is now? anyways, great dream journal, you ought to write a book lol, keep posting more dreams&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi and thanks lucid seeker. I think that that&#39;s the second time in as many days that I tormented one of my siblings in some manner. I must subconciously miss it. 

I&#39;ve been keeping up an online journal since Nov 05 and my recall has steadily increased over the months. I&#39;d say it&#39;s mostly practice that has gotten it where it is today. 



*Friday Apr 06*</span>

>>>usual
>none


*1- Threatening Letter*

Wrote a very long and very detailed threatening letter to some female whom I can&#39;t remember now. All I recall is that I wanted to kill her in about 5 seperate ways and I went into a very descriptive explenation of each of those ways. I also recall writing something like, if I can revive you after each death I will, just so I can kill you in all these ways.
I can&#39;t remember what those ways were, though. 



*2- Sorting Cords/Wrong Numbers*

Was in a small kitchen were a tangle of cords came out from the only outlet in the room. The biggest cord lead to the stove which was right by it. I don&#39;t know what the rest were to. I had a telephone in hand, one with the number pad on the hand held part. It wouldn&#39;t work. I had to sit and untangle all the cords until I found which was the telephone wire and then plug it into the outlet.
That finally done, I dialed a phone number. I looked on the small display screen on the telephone only to see it was the wrong number. I hung up and dialed again, again the wrong number showed up on screen. I kept messing with this phone until somehow I managed to get the right number to display. It began ringing on the other end.
Some guy who looked sort of like Tommy from Goodfellas came in and yanked the cord out of the wall again. We got into an argument and I explained that I had to get in touch with my cousin to make sure she got home okay. He &#39;generously&#39; plugged the cord back in for me and I called only to find out the numbers were messing up again.   ::?:  



*3- Swing/My Stupid iPod*

My iPod had an internet connection. I was emailing several people as I strolled though a park similar to the one I beat my brother up in. (in the previous day&#39;s entry) When I was done emailing I sat on a swing, actually straddled the seat of it and leaned back against the chain then opened up a messenger.
It wouldn&#39;t let me log in, kept saying that I&#39;d typed in the wrong sn or password. After much frustration I tried opening a different messenger and that too wouldn&#39;t let me log in. I leaned forward a bit,elbows on knees as I kept trying to sign in. 
"Stupid, useless piece of ..." I suddenly yelled and looked up to see some guy standing there looking down the neck of my shirt. I stood up and glared at him, he turned and walked away but before he got out of range I whipped my iPod at the back of his head and it shattered into a poof of components. 
I sat back on the swing and laughed, the kids that were playing on the swings on eithe side of me laughed too. I leaned back and looked up at the sky through the trees. I wished I had my <span style="color:#4169E1">camera.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Apr 7th*

>late bed
>>usual
> classical


*1- Sunsets*

Recall raking a yard that had tangled grass, it was more like brushing very tangly hair than raking. Glanced behind me to see the sun was setting. I tried to hurry, wanted to get done before dark.
When I was finished I looked to the sunset again. There was a severely twisted and gnarled dead tree to the right of the now blood red sun and firey sunset. The tree was only a silhouette against the magnificent sky.
I called to someone (can&#39;t remember who) to run to the house and get my camera. They took forever and by the time they came back the sun was gone, the colour had nearly completely bled from the sky. 
Frustrated I snapped off a bunch of pix anyway but knew they would turn out shitty. Must remember to have my camera with me at all times.



*2- Subshop Bitchy Chick*

Was at a sub shop that a friend of mine, G, owns. Ordered something then sat at the far end of the counter and chatted with him.
At the other end was a blond girl wearing a black touque. She started lipping off to G. He&#39;d occasionally toss back some smart ass comment but mostly ignored her. I tried to ignore her too, figured she was one of his conquests who had become bitter.
Later the girl stoood and tried to go behind the counter. G shoved her back out. I grabbed her by the back of her jeans. She tried to attack me but G grabbed her around the waist and carried her outside. He apologised, explained she had gotten pregnant by him purposefully and was trying to bleed some cash out of him all the time. 
This shocked me but I laughed, thinking back to the time he wouldn&#39;t go out with me because someone told him I was trying to do the same thing to him years ago. I took my order, it was onion rings though I distinctly remembered ordering a ham sub. I didn&#39;t complain though and continued catching up with G.



*3- Cornfield Cabin, Clouds & Cops*

Was near to a cabin built in the middle of a corn field. The corn stalks were knee high. Around this house kids played. I walked around the house looked in all directions. There was nothing but stubby corn plants as far as could be seen.
In the west odd shaped clouds had formed hanging down like stalagtites. Their points were so low, bet I could have jumped up and touched them. As the sun set the clouds turned deep red and looked like blood stained fangs.
Glance up and saw a flat spiraling black cloud above the house. I knew a storm was coming. Me and another woman rounded up the kids to get them inside. Once done I stood on the porch and stared up at the threatening black cloud. Knew it was my fault the thing was here. If I stayed I&#39;d put everyone in danger. Decided to leave.
As I started up the endless lane I noticed distant white specks amidst the corn stalks. Closer, I saw that they were police cruisers, about a dozen. I ran back to the cabin. I&#39;d rather die than go to jail. Tried to get into the house but they wouldn&#39;t let me in. 



*4- Desert Ice*

The landscape was a flat expanse of sun baked desert, all cracked and hard. In the midst of this desert, quite amazingly, was a huge lake that was frozen solid. People were skating and sliding atop it. 
I stepped onto it and it broke. My left foot plunged into the water. I pulled myself up and out and tried again to get out onto the ice. I would fall in every few steps so I turned and carefully made my way back to shore.
I had to stand there and watch everyone else having fun on the freak ice rink.



*5- Wood Chipper*

I know a bunch of stuff lead up to this but I can&#39;t remember it. All I do remember is a large white bucket into which a woman was stuffing trash. When i looked into the bucket the garbage had been transformed into wood chips. I gathered garbage and threw it in too, the trash was transformed. It suddenly clogged. I had to dig all the chips out. In the blades was lodged a metal dust pan and under that there were other cleaning utensils. i was afraid to dig them out, didn&#39;t want to risk getting my hand hacked off.



*6- CD Search*

D wanted one of his CDs back. I didn&#39;t know where I&#39;d put it. Started checking around my room. Wondered if I threw it out the last time I gave my room a good cleaning. Ended up digging through the closet. Sifted through stacks of cds in search of that one, I think it was Blues Traveller?

----------


## Merlock

There&#39;s always at least a bit of fighting in your dreams, not good at all&#33;
Maybe you&#39;re not getting enough chocolate to soften your mood before sleep? o.o

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah, seems there&#39;s almost always conflict. I probably am not getting enough chocolate... can never have enough of that.   ::content::  

*Sunday Apr 8th*

>>>>usual


*1- My Gravestone*

Walked through a massive grave yard in the evening. It was very chilly. Didn&#39;t have my jacket on.
Camera in hand I walked through looking for the large statues of angels to take photos of. I wanted to do some night exposures, play around with light.
Came to a very worn white grave marker. It had a small angel perched atop it, it&#39;s wings and one of it&#39;s harms were missing. I looked down at the name on the marker and it was the same as mine. I immediately sat up my tripod and camera and took a series of shots of me standing and sitting next to &#39;my&#39; tombstone.



*2- The Test & My Hats*

In a large cafeteria type room. (reminded me of the room that the easter benifit took place in that I attended Sat morning) 
The place was packed. We were issued packages of paper that were exams. I started doing mine, the guy next to me kept trying to look at my answers. The collar of my coat had suddenly grew large and covered the bottom of my face up to my eyes. Eventually I was wearing a rediculously oversized baby blue hood which, when I leaned forward, would cover my exam so the guy couldn&#39;t copy.
When finally done the test I held it up to be collected. My hood was gone, in its place was a very large cap worn the correct way and one atop of that worn backwards. I had to keep adjusting them, took them off and the top one was lined with black sequins. The guy on the other side of me started a convo and I talked to him half heartedly as I tried to recall when I&#39;d bought a hat with black sequins.



*3- Stalking Spongebob*

Was in a city that reminded me of Toronto. I ran into someone who asked me if I would kick some guys ass. I agreed and he took me to show me who this guy was. It was Spongebob and he was wearing a banana costume, sort of looked like the dancing banana emote. 
I agreed and followed spongebob around the city. I wondered how the hell I&#39;m supposed to kick a sponge&#39;s ass? Did it even have an ass? Shouldn&#39;t he be drying out soon? Question after question ran through my mind but the one question I needed didn&#39;t pop up once, Spongebob isn&#39;t real... is this a dream?



*4- Pile of Necklaces*

Found a pile of necklaces that were all tangled together. I asked the guy who was selling them if I could buy them. He gave them to me, said there was no untangling them.
I took them and spent much time trying to sort them out. Ended up hanging them off a nail on the wall and sorted through them. There were 3 or 4 necklaces with sunburst charms. I wanted these ones and tried  my hardest to get them untangled without breaking them.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Monday April 9th*


>couch 1:30 am - 8 (overslept)
>west
>>usual


*1- Black/Brown Bear Attack*

D had taken us to a secluded cabin surrounded by giant pine trees. Seemed I&#39;d been there before. This trip was to take nature photos.
Wandered off on my own to look for suitable subjects. Suddenly heard D screaming, went back to see he was being attacked by a bear that was nearly as tall as he was. He told me to go to the cabin and call for help.
I went but didn&#39;t know who to call. D eventually showed up, unharmed, and called to report a brown bear attack. "It was a black bear." I informed him. "A young black bear." He said it was a brown bear and we argued about this until I got fed up and went outside to eat. 
Sat on a picnic table and stared into the trees. Saw the bear strolling through, I wasn&#39;t afraid. Odd about the bear it didn&#39;t seem stable, like it&#39;s form was barely held together. I imagined it could form into something else if it chose to.
Went back into the house and was kicking off my shoes when a knock came. It was MG and he asked if D needed to talk. Don&#39;t recall what they talked of, I just fiddled with my camera and toyed with the idea of striking out on my own again even though there was a bear nearby.



*2- Artelis*

I remember a white brick wall and on it was spraypainted Artelis with a bunch of other words directly under his name. Can&#39;t remember what they were but they had an important feel about them.



*3- Boarder Patrol*

Was in a van with others as we were waiting at the end of a long line of cars waiting to get across the border into the states. I started feeling claustrophobic and rolled down the window. That didn&#39;t help for long and I grew more irritable with each moment that passed. Our line didn&#39;t even seem to be moving.
I could take it no longer and got out of the van, I moved to the very head of the line and saw that there were no officers in the booths. I took it upon myself to start directing people through and got the line moving again. When the van got up to me I waved it through. they asked if I was going with them. I told them no, I would stay and keep things moving here until the proper authorities returned.
They left and I kept directing vehicles to continue on or waved them off to be inspected.



*4- College Food & - Burgers*

Roamed college looking for a quiet place to sit and relax. Came upon a guy I was friends with and we chatted about how awful the caf food was. Went to get in line for lunch but the line was horrendously long. I told him I&#39;d rather starve than wait in line. He came with me.
We came to the other door and there was only 3 people in line. Even this was too long for me so I cut in and sneaked into the doorway. I tried to order a burger and fries but the caf lady told me they were out of burgers and pointed at the board. In huge flashing numbers was -35, which meant there were negative burgers left... yet they were still cooking them right there in front of us.
I left, sat with a familiar red headed girl. She had a burger and I instantly hated her for it, yet chatted with her because I had nothing better to do at the time. I waited till my guy friend had gotten his lunch then went and sat with  him and we discussed, again, how horrid the food was.


*
5- New Job @ Odd Building*

Was in a building with walls that were primarily thick glass. Got to the lower levels, where I supposedly worked, to find that the walls were metal and solid. I had the feeling that this was what it was like to be in the belly of the titanic. 
Two guys followed me, the one had shaggy dark hair that curled up a bit on the ends. His eyes are what captivated me, the lashes were thick and dark and made it  look as if he were wearing mascara. He would smile at me and  nod every time I looked at him. Had the feeling I knew him from somewhere but couldn&#39;t remember who  he was.
Came to a door. Opened it and right there in front of me was a huge beam I had to move aside and close the door then move around the beam to get into the room. After this I had to go through several doors, each had the huge beam in the way and I thought whoever built this building was an idiot to put doors by structrual beams. 
I never found my way to where ever I was supposed to be working.


*6- Switched Statues*

Walked along Market St up by Victoria Park. As I passed the old Electric company I looked up at the giant seated statue of Alexander Graham Bell. Did a double take when I saw that Bell wasn&#39;t there anymore. In  his place was the standing statue of Mohawk Chief Joseph Brant that was supposed to be across the street in the park. 
Glanced over at the park and there was Bell, perched atop the giant memorial stone, still sitting like royalty in his huge chair. 
I stood there forever trying to figure out why and how these two statures had been switched.

----------


## The Cusp

> I stood there forever trying to figure out why and how these two statures had been switched.[/b]



Sounds like you were close to getting lucid there

----------


## Kamikaze

You never fail to amaze me with your huge recall  ::wink::   I hope I can improve to have a more steady recall such as yours.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks for visiting guys. I&#39;ll get around to snooping through your journals soon.

Tuesday April 10th

>>>>usual

*1- My Website*

Stared my own website and forum that had to do with dreaming. I was desperately trying to get it operational but things kept going wrong, the coding kept messing up and I had to keep searching through it to find out where the errors were. It eventually got so frustrating that I threw in the towel and scrapped the whole idea.



*2- House Inspection/Flying Aunt*

Was in the spacious clean upper floor of a house. There was only a bed in the room and an open window through which a flowery breeze would find it&#39;s way. The bed had no sheets or blankets, it was only mattresses piled atop each other. I laid on the matress and it felt like cool silk. Sprawled out and relaxed.
Voices were heard. Looked out the window and saw my aunt and two inspectors. They went through the entire house and inspected everything. When they started for the basement I felt paniced... wasn&#39;t sure what was down there. 
They came back up, I gave them each a bottle of water and they left. My aunt had a huge bonnet on and tied it securely to her head. It inflated and she flew off, hanging onto the bonnet ribbons to steer herself away.
I followed her for a ways and wondered why I hadn&#39;t thought of that idea myself.



3- (can&#39;t read my writing   :Oops:  )

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed April 11th</span>

>usual (but patchy sleep)
>>>usual


*1- My Switching Aunts*

I was in a huge barn talking to aunt B about how aunt G was emotionally blackmailing and manipulating her kids. We got into a serious discussion about it and tried to think of a way to stop her from abusing the kids before they ended up emotionally crippled.
I looked about the barn and then looked back at my aunt as I was talking, she had turned in to my Aunt G and was listening intently to all the bad stuff I was saying about her. I stopped speaking and looked around for my other aunt. She was no where in site. It seemed my aunt B morphed into aunt G.
I thought... this has got to be a dream. Looked about me and I wondered what the hell I was doing in a barn to begin with. Looked back at my aunt and said, <span style="color:#FF0000">"Ha. I&#39;m dreaming." then turned and walked out, constantly shoving my finger through my hand to make sure I didn&#39;t lose lucidity. I got outside the barn and was wondering what I should do when a a little while later I woke up.   :Sad:  



*2- Chatting w/Daeva & his Mother*

Don&#39;t remember getting there but I was visiting Daeva. We were at opposite ends of a very long couch that spanned the entire width of the room. We each  had a laptop and were talking to each other through Yahoo, even though we were withing actual vocal chatting distance. 
The phone rang adn Daeva went to answer it. His mother crept into the room and started messing with his computer. She was trying to hack in and snoop through his private files. I told her she shouldn&#39;t be doing that and to leave his computer alone. She didn&#39;t hear or ignored me. So I IMed her and told her to stop intruding in Daeva&#39;s stuff. She in turn IMed me back telling me to mind my own effing business. 
She eventually hacked in, his password was 11111. She started reading his personal files and then asked me if DV was a cult or something and if we were trying to steal her baby away. I answered all her questions as politely as possible but she was really pissing me off. She reminded me of my own mother. 



*3- Jnet Village/Blasted Bridge*

Jnet was an actual physical place. It was like a collusium with a surrounding tightly knit village. I wandered in and looked around for anyone I knew. Came across HJP, the character, not the guy, though he was annoying and smug like John. He had this plan to tunnel to the next &#39;forum&#39; city and destroy it. He set to work immediately on it. 
Bored, i roamed around to see if I could find any of my characters. I remembered Niv was at the Gateway and wondered if I could find her. Before I could I was caught up in a mob of rushing people. We all dashed over a very long narrow bridge that spanned a lake. When we got to the end someone passed me a detonator, I depressed the plunger and the bridge support beams all exploded one after another until the entire bridge crumbled apart and was swallowed up by the lake. 



*4- Crazy Teacher*

In a croweded class with a teacher that literally screamed everything. I thought maybe she was deaf but I had the feeling in dream that she was insane and was going to do something bad to us all. 



*5- Astronomy Blog Probs*

I was trying to set up a blog but couldn&#39;t figure out how to switch my background to white. I wanted a stark white background with silver lettering. 
It had something to do with astronomy, I&#39;d found a community that I wanted to join but a prerequisite to joining was I had to create my own blog. Exactly why I needed a blog I can&#39;t recall.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thursday April 12th

>bed 3am - 9 am (darn hockey game and it&#39;s 4 overtimes)
>>>usual


*1- House Switching*

The neighborhood I was in had this thing going on where we switched houses every couple of years. I didn&#39;t know about this and didn&#39;t want to give up the house I&#39;d finally gotten just the way I wanted it.
Later in this dream I was walking through several different homes. They must have convinced me to play along but I don&#39;t remember them doing so. We had to walk from house to house until someone told us to stop. Whatever house we were infront of when we stopped would be our new home.



*2- Cross & Cowering Child*

Can&#39;t remember what lead up to this, but this image was the first that came back to me upon waking. 
I looked into a stark white windowless room. Brilliant light poured down from above but there were no light fixtures. The cieling was white too. 
A thick wooden cross leaned into a corner. It created a cave of shadow which looked creepy in the super bright room. Where the two pieces of the cross interseceted was a large white bloom. 
In the thick shadow under the cross was a small cowering form of a child. I can&#39;t remember if it was a male or female. It was twiggy thin and emaciated looking. It looked over, saw me and retreated farther back into the shadow under the cross. I only stood staring, trying to see into the shadow but too afraid to approach the hiding child. 
I would occasionally see it&#39;s eyes glinting in the darkness.



*3- Period & Peeping Pets*

In a very messy house. Snooped around then asked where the bathroom was. Some guy pointed it out to me.
Went inside, closed the door only to see that the door was too small for the frame. There was about an inch gap between the door and the jamb. It was also loose and I tried to position the door so that the gap on the one side would close. 
Got that done and snooped through the cupboard for sanitary napkins. Apparetly I&#39;d started my period. All I could find were grossly large tampons. 
Used the toilet, cleaned up and instead of using the monster tampons I made a mit of toilet paper around my hand then pulled it off to be a makeshift pad. As I was bent over doing this i glanced forward and saw a scruffy little dog watching me. I tried to shoo it away but it stupidly sat there. I tried to ignore it but it&#39;s constant stare made me uncomfortable. 
I sat back on the toilet and looked up again only to see that there were now two cats, one on either side of the dog, all were watching me. I threw something, the toilet brush or plunger at them and they scattered. I got up and tried to quickly adjusted the mit into my underpants. Happened to catch sight of someone&#39;s eyeball peering through the, now very large, gap around the dooryway. Disgusted I finished my business and climbed out the window.
Stupid animals somehow got out and followed me. 




*4- Plastic Park Orgy & Popsicles*

Strolled through a park that was really green and fake looking. Leaves on trees looked plastic and grass looked like the stuff they put in lacrosse arenas. 
Came to a large gothic type gate and entered. On the other side were rows of things that looked like diner counters. On and bend over these counters were people of all shapes and sizes and in all kinds of positions having sex. For whatever reason, this didn&#39;t bother me. It felt quite usual. I walked through the masses of pumping people and the only thing on my  mind was &#39;I want some cotton candy ice cream&#39;.
I found a small icecream booth and dug through it. No ice cream, only caramel colored popsicles. I grabbed a handfull and strolled through the fake looking park and mounds of orgy participants, nothing on my mind but how nice it&#39;d be to have ice cream. I opened one of the popsicles only to find out it had goey clumps of partly frozen stuff all over it. I dropped the popsicle and felt sick to my stomach. Opened the rest and they all were the same. 
I decided to leave that section of the park but I couldn&#39;t find my way out again.

----------


## Pastro

I opened one of the popsicles only to find out it had goey clumps of partly frozen stuff all over it. I dropped the popsicle and felt sick to my stomach. Opened the rest and they all were the same. 
I decided to leave that section of the park but I couldn&#39;t find my way out again.

 ::shock::  Is that what I think it is?

----------


## Daeva

I wish I had a frozen popsicle =(



And staying up late for hockey? Baahh  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Pastro:* I don&#39;t know what it was but I knew what I assumed it was and I was entirely disgusted. 

*Daeva:* You _would_ want one.   :tongue2:   And yes, I was up late watching a very long but very excellent game last night.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Friday Apr 13th

>>>>usual

*1- Menstruation*

Dealing with my period again. I hate that my dreams are wasted on this subject.



*2- Terrorists*

Was in a battle in a mostly demolished city. Off on the horizon stood the only building that hadn&#39;t been wiped out yet, a huge cathedral. 
I was hid behind a large chunk of concrete, had a machine gun and was waiting to ambush someone. Heard women screeching. Peeked voer my hiding place and saw a large crowd of women & kids being surrounded by the enemy. I knew a couple of the kids and had to fight the urge to charge, gun blazing, to try rescue them.
The group got herded into the church. I couldn&#39;t stand not knowing what they were doing and wanted to get in to try find a way to rescue them so I surrendered and got tossed in the church with the rest.
Found the kids I knew and they seemed okay. I sneaked into the confessional, pulled out a cellphone and text messaged a bunch of people with a simple message that read something like, Taken hostage - news - kids here - <3 u all.
Heard gunshots. The guys were shooting the kids just for the hell of it. I dashed out and yelled for them to stop and got shot in the kneecap. I fell to the floor and even though I was in horrble pain I kept crawling. One of the guys came over and stepped on my back, held the gun to the base of my skull and said something in a forign language. I didn&#39;t understand him and told him to shoot me or get the fuck off of me.
He kicked me in side and let me live. The kids ran to me sat with me, even as my blood pooled around where they sat.




*3- Russ Outside the Game/The Ride*

Walked down a street and came to my cousin Russ sitting on the stoop of an delapitated building. I stood and chatted with him a bit, asked why he was just sitting there.
He told me that he wanted in the game but they wouldn&#39;t let him, then  pointed across the street. A baseball game was going on. I hadn&#39;t even known he liked baseball.
I sat and talked to him some more till a car full of guys pulled up. The music was terribly loud and horrible. Russ got up an dwent to the car, hopped in and started taking his clothes off. It dawned on me then that he was a male prostitute and I instantly felt sick to my stomach. I couldn&#39;t believe he&#39;d gotten that hard up for money. Or maybe he liked it? I got up and left, thinking that if someone who used to preach so doggedly against whores could become one, it&#39;d be possible for the rest of us to end up the same eventually.



*4- Foodcourt*

Only recall getting a platter of food that had the oddest shaped pasta and round slabs of meat that twitched or convulsed every so often. I don&#39;t think I ate it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Saturday April 14th


*1- Chatting to DV members*

Was chatting to Daeva & Aquanina and it turned into us sitting in the middle of a park taking about a subject I can&#39;t remember.



*2- Batman Discussion*

Was with some guy and we were watching the new Batman Cartoon. We both bitched about the way they messed with the characters. The cartoon switched back and forth between that and the movie Batman Returns. I started complaining about how it was a bad move it was to kill off the Joker in the first movie and the guy agreed as the Joker is supposed to be Batman&#39;s nemesis.
This brought us to the topic of the new movie coming out and I said I was heartbroken that the Joker would be portrayed by Heath Ledger. I&#39;d seen him in other movies and quite frankly I wasn&#39;t impressed with anything he&#39;d done. The guy argued that Heath might pull it off. I said, no, that he was going to ruin the Joker like Hayden Christianson ruined the big bad image that Darth Vader used to carry. We argued abouyt this for some time , both not wavering in our belief.



*3- Aunt G&#39;s Girls*

My aunt had a bunch of teen girls living with her. She&#39;s always wanted girls and never had any of her own. She now kept her son&#39;s girlfriends at her house while her kids were in jail.
I knew for a fact that they were out slutting around on my cousins, I knew my aunt knew this too. I called them out on it to see what they&#39;d say and they admitted it. I asked my aunt G why she let the little whores stay at her house. She said she was lonely.
I walked away thinking, oh well, it&#39;s her life. None of my concern who she has living in her house. 



*4- J & T & The Messy House*

Me, J & T cleaned out an unknown messy house. It waw horrible. We worked on the kitchen first, scrubbed out the oven a and put a turkey in it to cook. 
As J & T continued to scrub out the super filthy cupboards a knock came and my m other came strolling in and decided she was going to stay for dinner. 
I asked how she&#39;d found us and she said she&#39;d alway be able to find me no matter where I went. I told her to clean the living room and I ignored her after this, used my anger to fuel my cleaning.



*5- Muddy Road*

Walked down a muddy side road. The fields on either side were water logged, the ditches were on the verge of flooding. I stopped and looked into the water, frog eggs floated around under the surface, as well as little groups of silvery minnows.
I continued on, didn&#39;t even know where I was headed. Looked ot the right and saw a bright red tractor stuck in the muddy field. I watched it as it tried to drive out of the rut it had created. It couldn&#39;t make it out.
I began walking again and my feet felt really heavy. Looked down, the bottoms of my boots were caked with thick clumps of red mud. I tried kicking it off but it wouldn&#39;t be removed. I continued on, my feet growing heavier with each step.

----------


## The Cusp

I like the new batman cartoon, and didnt notice the characters to be that out of whack.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Hey Cusp:* The way the characters is drawn is what bugs me... and a few other comic book geeks I know. The two most prominant changes we seem to bitch about the most are how they drew the Joker and the Riddler. The Joker looks like an ape in clowns clothing and the Riddler looks like Marilyn Manson. Oh, one of the other things that bug me too is Ivy. She&#39;s supposed to be a seductress type caracter but she looks more like a pissed off teenager having a bad hair day. The cartoon itself is fine. Action packed as ever. My complaint is a superficial one. I know television shows have to evolve with the times but this evolution just doesn&#39;t do anything  for me at all. I wish I could get into the new cartoon more because I really do like Batman. 


Sunday Apr 15th


*1- Bad Kids @ Party*

At a birthday party in a park, some little girl was throwing  a princess of the world hissy fit and no one would say anything to her. I took her aside and had a long chat with her and she calmed down. I can&#39;t remember what I said. Anyway I got a balloon, a blue one I think, and tied it into her hair. 
She said she wanted to go swimming but it was too cold. I had to explain to her that she couldn&#39;t have everything she wanted, especially not swimming early in the spring. 



*2- Bathroom Argument*

I was trying to write something but my nose kept running.  I went to the bathroom to blow my nose but just before I could J came rushing in and needed to blow his too. I told him to get out, that I coudln&#39;t blow my nose with him in the room. We argued about the  bathroom and I went a little crazier with each passing second because I couldn&#39;t breath at all through my nose.



*3- S & His Pesky Kid*

At my aunt B&#39;s place having a convo and S&#39;s kid kept pestering me. I went to the bathroom to get away from him only to discover i had started my period. (sooooo sick of these dreams). I took care of it and opened the door to see W, (s&#39;s kid) right there. I looked about the room and caught sight of a shaggy headed guy that looked familiar. I nodded toward him and left. I assume to distracted W from pestering me further.
Sat at a table with cards laid out on it. S came along, drunk as usual, sat and started asking me a bunch of stupid questions. I told him to go bother so meone else, that he was just as annoying as his kid.
That pissed him off. We began arguing. He threatened to sic his latest skank on me and I only laughed. I told her something along the lines of, I&#39;d kick both their asses, I&#39;d snap his twiggy bitch in half and beat the shit out of  him with which ever end I broke off.
That made him laugh and he called me an effin bitch and asked why I had to be so violent. I told him I wasn&#39;t violent, I&#39;m the nicest person he&#39;ll ever meet just so long as he doesn&#39;t piss me off.
His girlfriend stayed far away from me after that. 



*4- Hangings & Statues*

Walked through Bford, and the city changed to someplace else when I rounded a corner. 
A great white stone wall blocked my entry... or exit. Wasnt&#39; sure which. I moved along the wall until I found a large drawbridge door. Got into the walled area and turned to look at the structure. All along the top of the wall were decaying bodies that had been hanged by the neck and left there to rot. Found my way to the top of the wall, walked along it and looked at the bodies. They were mostly fully clothed and in varying stages of decay. The ones that disturbed me the most where the ones that had eyesockets & mouths and nostrils stuffed full of maggots. I had to turn away from those ones.
Went back to ground level and wandered around. I passed a huge mirror and saw my reflection. I was taller and had very long brown hair. I looked sort of gypsy-ish. A man in a brown suit caught me by the arm and lead me through the city, which looked very old. We came to a grassy field and sat in it. WHen I looked to the left a huge collesuim type building stood there. In front of it were thick columns. Atop of each of the colomns was a different statue that had a gold sheen when the sun hit them from the right angle. Atop of the statues was the top of the colomn, which each figure was holding upward in some manner.
As I admired the rows of beautiful statues one of them suddenly cracked and instantly crumbled to powder. I stood up, shocked, and for some reason, outraged. I asked why no one took care of the statues. The guy told me that there was no one left to do the job. As we spoke two more statues crumbled to dust. I felt frantic to save the rest of them and dashed to them to try discover what was wrong with them.



*5- Time Travel Door*

Cleaned one of my old apartments, opened the closet doors and there was a nother set of doors on the back wall. The doors had layers of duct and clear thick tape all over them.
I took my time carefully peeling the tape off and when done peeked into the door. To my surprise there was a toy store full of people inside. 
Went in and checked out the toys, they were all old toys like rubix&#39;s cubes, sega genisis games, I even spotted an atrari. Stacks upon stacks of VHS movies were stored there and people were browsing merrily through them. I saw Back to the Future and snagged it up. I hadn&#39;t seen that movie in ages. 
I found another set of taped up doors and tried to open those but before I could someone stopped me and ushered me from the toystore, said I didn&#39;t belong there and most certainly didn&#39;t have permission to open any more taped doorways. This person also snatched my movie from me and shoved me out through my closet again. I stumbled into my bedroom, turned and saw the back closet door was gone. I dashed back inside and started feeling around for the secret door but couldn&#39;t find it.


*EDIT*
noting a failed WILD attempt

----------


## Vex Kitten

Monday April 16th

>usual (hard time sleeping due to stuffy nose)
>>>usual


*1- Angel Giant*

Walking somewhere. Noticed far down the street a giant form stomping, robot like in my direction. Instantly knew it was coming for me. 
When it got closer I could see it was a giant stone angel statue that trampled everything in it&#39;s path. I ran. Decided to weave in and out of alleys and streets to try loose it. Here the dream supersped up and in a couple of seconds I&#39;d made all the detours I had planned. I was on the other side of town. Could still hear the statue coming for me in the distance.



*2- Wrestling Game & No Way Out*

In a room with JH, his brother, some other guy. We were all playing a wrestling game on a huge plasma television. I suddenly clued in that I didn&#39;t like wrestling and so I  quit, which pissed the guys off because the teams were now uneven. 
I tried to find my way out of the room but there was no door. Wondered if I could kick through the walls?



*3- Sewer Boats*

A kid was sailing little toy boats in the totally filthy brown, scum topped water that oozed out from a sewage pipe and into a nearby stream.
I talked the kid out of playing in the sewage and he was going to leave but his boat slipped away. He tried reaching for it and kept nearly falling in. I slid down the slope and tried to get the boat for him. Lost my footing on the scummy concrete beside the liquid, fell and nearly rolled into the disgusting water. The kid laughed. Despite this I still managed to retrieve  the boat and gave it to the kid. I decided I&#39;m not helping kids anymore. Little ingrateful bastards. 
I looked for a store so I could buy new clean clothes.



*4- Slope Seats & M*

Got out of the truck. It was night in a strange city. Me and D followed my Aunt M and her man down a nearly deserted street. She said there was a good place to look at the stars on a slope down the way.
My throat was sore and my nose stuffy, ran back to the truck and grabbed some Vics vapor rub and a couple of bottles of water. Got to the slope and couldn&#39;t find anyone. Peeked over the steep hill of long grass and saw the tops of peoples heads above it. 
Carefully made my way down the steep, small sod steps and came to a square of neatly mowed grass in the field. M and the others were there, as well as a few teen who were making out. The grass was checkered somehow, and I sat on a dark square of grass and draped my legs into a lighter square. 
Looked up at the sky and it was overflowing with stars, so many that I couldn&#39;t pick out any constellations. I sipped my water and tried in vain to find a familiar star pattern, ignoring the inane chatter of the people around me.



*5- The Sputtering Van/Crashing Plane*

In an old van with someone I can&#39;t recall now. The roof of the vehicle was all glass. I leaned back in the seat and watched the sky pass over us as we cruised along.
OUt of the corner of my eye saw a low flying airplane. It seemed to hover in mid air just over a distant rise. The nose of the craft slowly pointed down to the ground. 
I told the driver that the plane was going to crash. We started backing up to get a better view then realized the plane was soaring straight for us. The driver gassed it, the van sputtered occasionally like it was going to die, and we tried to out speed the plumetting plane. Got over a hill and heard a monsterous crash and rumble. Behind us the sky lit up red and black. We watched the sky, both afraid to go back and actually see the damage.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tuesday April 17th</span>

>2:35am - 8am
>>>usual

(scattered sleep - still ill)
 :Sad:  



*1- Sanez??*

I can&#39;t remember the name now but I was watching some guy beat the crap out of a group of other guys, they kept calling him Sanez or Sanezo or something. The guy had white hair. The ones he was beating up had varying shades of brow to almost red hair.



*2- Spider Nests*

Was in a basement, I think, cleaning and there were thick spider webs everywhere. IN the webs, dangling like shiny disgusting ornaments, were various types of beetle and roach shells. I let the people down in the basement take care of those.
Back upstairs someone told me I had spider nests on the ceiling above my computer. I looked at the thick ribbon of web that dangled above my dest. There were many spider egg sacks hanging in the ribbon. Some twitched.
I went to get the broom to sweep them down but when I came back the web was full of beetle shells too. They were huge. Some still alive. I climbed up on a chair to reach the webbing better. Ready to sweep but noticed a big white feather in the web. I carefully inspected it. There was a picture painted on it, something primal but beautiful. I tried to pull the feather from the web but it was stuck.



*3- Tracy&#39;s Brats*

Only remember fleeting glimpses of Traceys&#39; kids running about.



*4- The New Quarries*

With my aunt G, we drove up a muddy first line. Got to where my great uncle L&#39;s trailor used to be only to discover a huge quary had taken it&#39;s place. It was full of bright <span style="color:#4169E1">blue water.
We drove further along to see the land on the right side of the road was in different stages of being excavated. Came to a bridge under which two giant metal ditch tunnels stretched. My aunt stopped and we looked over the railing into the water that cascaded down from the tunnels. She told me that the developers had given her a bunch of money for the land. 
Over to the left was a statue of an indian man in a canoe. It was tipped to the side a bit. There was also a tipped over bronze bear statue. I wondered where those had come from and as if she read my mind my aunt said they were peices to a native themed park she was going to create. 
I didn&#39;t care. I just wanted to go.



5- *Dirty Kids & The Interview*

In my back yard I saw Deb&#39;s daughters playing in the ashes of my fire pit. They were putting the ashes on their heads and dancing around.  I yelled at them to get out of there and go home. They didn&#39;t want to. OUt of nowhere K came whipping around the corner and all three girls started playing in the ashes. 
I called Deb and told her to come get her kids. I then herded the dirtied little monsters into the house and tried cleaning them up a bit. A knock came. Thought it was Deb but it was a girl I&#39;d went to highschool with, Cathy. She was working for the children&#39;s aid and had gotten a call about the dirty children and came to investigate. As she told me what was reported there was also mention of fire starting. 
I demanded she tell me who made the call but she wouldn&#39;t part with that info.  We went into the living room, me trying to remain calm even though I was totally enraged. MY aunt G was in the living room in a rocking chair. Cathy had turned into a big nosed old man with a pad of paper on his lap. He asked my aunt and I several questions. My aunt moved and knocked over three beer bottles and tried to say those were mine (when I don&#39;t evendrink) I tried to tell the guy I hadn&#39;t drank in ages. He only nodded as he wrote on the pad. I knew he didn&#39;t believe me. I wanted to take one of those bottles and bash it in my aunt&#39;s face.
At the end of it all the guy shook my aunts hand and then looked down his giagantic nose at me as if I were some sort of degenerate. I walked out of the room. The guy took the children and gave them to my aunt, even though I explained that they weren&#39;t my kids... that their m other was coming for them. The guy didn&#39;t believe me and they all left. 
I sat in the middle of my floor and wondered how the fuck I was going to fix this one.

----------


## Pastro

That must have been frustrating trying to clean the ash of those kids, you should have bottled his condescending ass btw.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Man... I wanted to. I wanted so badly to just eff both that guy and my aunt up but I couldn&#39;t. Something held me back from simply snapping on them. Maybe it was the fact that the kids were there? Don&#39;t know.

----------


## Merlock

Ah, don&#39;t let it get to you, just be sure to get better soon&#33; Rest and relaxation...and lots of tea&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wow&#33; 
Thanks for reminding me about the tea. I&#39;ll scamper off and make some now.
I did get some more rest earlier this evening, thanks for caring.   ::content::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wednesday April 18th


>3am-8am
>>>usual

LDT before bed


*1- The Unreachable Corner*

There was a lot more to this dream but all I remember is me and someone else walking down 4thline. We each walked on our own side of the road. The other person&#39;s side was muddy and she kept slipping into the ditch. I considered helping but was obsessed with getting to the intersection. No matter how fast I walked I could never seem to get any closer to it.



*2- The Trike-The Track-The Video*

Had a little plastic trike which I dragged along behind me. I saw this little boy and gave it to him. He took it in the house. A short while later I walked back past that same house and the front lawn was nothing but abig mound of mud. I climed up and saw the boy riding the trike I&#39;d given him. It was now a little ATV which he&#39;d ridden around the yard so many times that he carved a very deep and massive O into the yard.
I climed down into the O and could hear Red Hot Chili Peppers music, a song I&#39;d never heard before. Suddenly the band was dancing and singing in the O. It was like a mosh pit and then it turned into a video. The lead singer reached over to one of the mud walls of the O and pushed it in then pulled it out like it was a drawer. He looked in and dozens of tiny mud covered people were dancing to the music in the drawer. He grabbed my hand and we fell into the drawer and danced with everyone else as the band continued to sing. 
Some other odd thing happened too but I can&#39;t remember what now. Twas a fun dream to have.   ::content::

----------


## Merlock

Hahah, sounds fun, more inspiration to recall dreams&#33;
Though quite the amount of mud there. o.o

----------


## NeAvO

Sounds like a fun dream, the Trike one. I wish I had dreams that were fun instead of things trying to hunt me down  ::cry::  Oh well it makes them more exciting.

The Spiders Nest was freaky too  ::wtf::

----------


## The Cusp

When you say plastic trike, do you mean a BigWheel?  Cuz those things rock&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:* Yes, lots of mud and messes in my dreams lately. More than usual. 
No chocolate dreams last night. None that I can remember. I&#39;d really wanted one too. 

*NeAvO:* You only get chased in dreams because you&#39;re just so darn stalkable. 

*Cusp:* No. It wasn&#39;t a big wheel. It was like those old metal red and white trikes except this one was made of plastic and very light.



Thurday April 19th

> 1:35am - 9 something (  ::blue::   head hurts)
>>usual
>none


*1- Aunt G&#39;s/Starving Creatures/Sis & Sean*

At my aunt&#39;s old house in Bford. It was larger and cleaner than I remember. Walked through and there were nothing but kids and pets on the first floor. The kids complained that the pets were out of food. 
Walked past a closet under the staircase. It had no door and inside were stacks of dogfood. I told the kids they could feed the cats dogfood too to hold them over till they got catfood. The kids poured bowls of food for all the dogs and cats and then started eating the dogfood too. 

I started to go upstairs but it got really quiet on the first floor. Went down to check on the kids. The front and side door were wide open, not a kid or animal in sight. I started to worry that the kids had all got out but stopped myself from worrying. They weren&#39;t my responsibility. Went upstairs and my Aunt came out of her room. She was in a nightgown and housecoat. She started bitching about me being there and I bitched back about all the starving kids and animals that were in her house while she was laying in bed doing F all. 

My sister appeared out of the back bedroom and she carried this contraption that had huge condoms dangling down from it. My aunt said something about a month&#39;s worth of condoms. I laughed and said that that batch would probably only last her a weekend. My sis&#39;s scuzzy first boyfriend came out of the room and tried to walk past us. I made some sort of remark about mysister having to find another boyfrined to use the condoms with since her current was probably way too small to fit into them. He didn&#39;t say anything and went downstairs. The one thing I remember saying quite clearly is, &#39;Ever the bitch.&#39; after her boyfriend. We then continued teasing my sister. 



*2- Crazy Driver & Deserted*

In an area that looked like LaSalle (beside Niagara Falls). Came out of a store and wondered where the nearest wallmart was. Flagged down a cab. 
The guy drove like a maniac. We nearly slammed into the back of cars numerous times. He wove crazily in and out of traffic. I was actually afraid and put on my seat belt.
Crossed a long bridge and I suddenly wondered if I had enough money to cover the cab fair and buy the gift I was wanting. I yelled, "STOP&#33;"

The cab pulled into a dirt drive and the car finally stopped in a shady area of willow trees. I told him I needed to go back, wasn&#39;t sure I had enough money to pay for a ride all the way to wallMart. He turned the car around. I eased into the seat and put my seatbelt on again. 

Looked down to see I was on a narrow bicycle seat that jutted out from the front of a big three wheeled bike. It had no pedals. The driver moved us along with his feet, Flintstones style. My dangling feet kept getting in the way and as we came to a steep hill I finally jumped off my seat. There was no way I was riding down that thing on that seat. My ass would be sore for days afterward.

The guy then showed me his wallet and a picture of a black van surrounded by people who looked vaguely like the guys from Scooby Doo. Can&#39;t remember what he said about them but made some sort of important statement.

I started walking. The driver told me he&#39;d meet me at the bottom of the hill in about 10 minutes. I nodded and carefully made my way down. Got to the bottom and had to go back up the other side to get to the bridge. As I neared it I saw a pink van wizz across the bridge. KNew it was my ride. I ran and yelled after the van but it kept going. Got to the bridge walkway and barely caught a glimpse of how high up i was and felt faint and dizzy. I backed away from the edge and plastered myself against the little concrete wall separating the walkway from where the cars drove over the bridge. I tried to climb over but my fear had me almost crippled. Was so afraid to move.

Saw to Indian guys standing nearby. I asked them to help me up. They only laughed at me. This angered me and I leapt up and climbed over the wall myself, flopped over onto the car side of it. "The world is full of nothing but pricks anymore." I said and spat at the guys. I was tempted to shove them over the edge. 

I very carefully but quickly started across the bridge, sticking close to the wall so I wouldn&#39;t get run over by the constant stream of vehicles. A few people yelled or honked at me for being on the wrong side of the divide but I didn&#39;t care. I had to get home and had a long way to go. I couldn&#39;t care less about their petty irritation.


*
3- Deb&#39;s Messy Yard/The Odd Animals*

In Deb&#39;s back yard where K and R played. They were supposed to be cleaning the yard. Over by a walnut tree huge halved and hollow wallnut shells were in a mountainous pile. I told the kids to clean up all the shells and I&#39;d rake up all the twigs on the lawn. 

R simply strolled away as if she didn&#39;t hear me. She went into a blue outhouse at the edge of the property. K kicked the shells over into a field. I looked up at the tree that the shells were under. It wasn&#39;t a hickory nut tree but acutally an apple tree. I remembered that a robin always built it&#39;s nest in the same part of that tree. I looked up but saw no nest. There was a hole in the trunk and out of it flew something that looked like a cedar wax wing. I dnew there was a nest in there and was going to climb to get a pic of the eggs or chicks. 

K distracted me by saying something completely odd. We walked along the very back of the property and K stopped to pick some violet like flowers. As she stood I hear a tenor like voice erupt from the field. It started sort of low then reached a high note and wavered there continually before dying away again. The voice came again and I peered around K. Behind her in a twiggy little tree sat a bird that I at first thought was a Kingfisher (though it didn&#39;t look like one at all) It actually looked like a little blue heron with a kingfisher type crest and colourings. As it sang out again it extended it&#39;s long neck as it held that high wavering note. I carefully pulled my camera out of it&#39;s bag but before I could even lift it to my face the bird flew off. I was disappointed but had the feeling I&#39;d spot the bird again. I&#39;d get a pic of it next time. 

Continued on to the blue outhouse and knocked on the door. Told R to hurry up, we had to finish cleaning the yard. SHe burst into song and completely ingored me. Looked over at K and she had turned into the little girl I always dream about. I took her hand and we began walking back up to the house. In a sudden patch of tall weeds that didn&#39;t belong in the middle of the yard there laid a sprawled a dirty white unicorn. It looked as if it were dying. I moved closer to inspect it. I was going to touch it but the girl pulled back from the creature, which yanked me back a little. 

I left it there. As we neared the house I noticed a bunch of hyena like shapes slinking through the weeds at the edge of the yard. I scooped up the girl and carried her quickly into the house. I asked Deb when she&#39;s gotten a unicorn and she said it wasn&#39;t hers, it just appeared. She then complained about the mongrels that were always sniffing about her yard too. I told her I thought that they were hyenas and she laughed at me and said something about us not being in africa.      

I started to wonder just where we were. I realized that we were in Deb&#39;s house but it wasn&#39;t really her house. And when the hell did unicorns become real? As I really started analysing the situtation the little girl grabbed my hand and pulled me to the living room. She produced a book and asked me to read it to her. I did. We sat on the floor together. 


Fragments:

-Smashing a stained glass window -escape something.

-Contorted or broken arms.

-Searching - dark and cold - monsterously lonely.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Friday April 20th</span>

*dreams evaded capture this morning. I know they were bouncing around inside my head, I just couldn&#39;t catch them.

However I took and unscheduled nap and...

*1. Stuck WILD*

Laid down to listen to a Dvorak piece and drifted quite quickly into a dream. I &#39;woke up&#39; suddenly, laying in bed. Knew I was dreaming.

Had the damned beginning of dream paralysis again and try as I might I couldn&#39;t move. I tried to float upward off the bed but couldn&#39;t seem to pull my will together. Felt sort of hollow.

After much struggling I managed to roll to my left. Rolled onto my side, to my stomach and then started to roll onto my back again but there was no more bed left for me to roll across. I fell over the edge and my head became lodged between the bed and the night table.

Now, I knew I was dreaming. The very fact that my body was still afloat in mid air as if I were laying on something, attested to this. But my head was stuck tight between the bed and stand. Couldn&#39;t move my arms up to pry myself out. Couldn&#39;t will myself out. Couldn&#39;t finish falling to the floor. I was stuck, quite akwardly, in that embarassing position. 

I suddenly wondered if maybe I had rolled off the bed in reality and my head was really stuck. Fear. I was afraid I&#39;d wake up and twist, maybe snap my neck or if I jerked awake all the sudden. I closed my eyes and asked myself to wake up gently. It took a few requests.

I woke up, still lying on my stomach in the middle of my bed, rather pissed off that I&#39;d just wasted a LD.



*2- NOT A STUDENT ANYMORE&#33;DILD*

Roamed the halls of what looked like a spicing of my college and one of my highshcools. I went down the stairs, there were several levels. More than I remembered there being.
Got to the bottom and saw a payphone. Decided to call someone, picked up the reciever and had the overwhelming feeling I was being watched from above. Looked up and no one seemed to be watching me though streams of students were coming down the stairs. 
Dropped a coin into the phone and started to dial. I noticed two heads above me, preipheral vision wise, peering down and staring at me. I looked up and no one was there. Started dialing again and saw the peering heads above me again. Looked up and there was no one there.
Wtf is going on? I wondered. How the hell can anyone be looking down at me from straight above anyway? It was impossible. I then looked all around me and up again, watched the masses of students filing up and down the stairs. 

"I&#39;m not a stuent." I said out loud, realizing I wasn&#39;t in school anymore. "I&#39;M NOT A STUDENT ANYMORE&#33;" i yelled. "Got to be dreaming."

<span style="color:#FF0000">Everyone stopped and stared at me. I put the phone back on the hook and again informed everyone that I was in the middle of a dream. Not a soul moved. 

I looked straight upward. The ceiling, several stories up, was a circular stained glass window. I was going to sprout wings and fly straight up and smash through the glass. As I began intending to grow the wings these odd little pinwheel type things appeared in the air around me. They spun lazily and created odd little vortexes. The air around them shimmied like heatwaves off pavement. 

I watched these and tried to make them stop. They were distorting my dream. I couldn&#39;t stop them and the heatwave type blurriness spread further out. It was then black started clouding up at the edges of my vision. I knew I was waking up.

I fought it, I wanted to stay in the dream and fly. I rubbed my hands together but could barely feel them. 

Darkness quickly enveloped me and I woke up.


*** each of these probably only lasted a couple of minutes, as the same Dvorak piece I&#39;d laid down to listen to, was just finishing up.

----------


## NeAvO

Hahaha shame about the lucid, better to be safe then sorry. Aww *imagines Vex&#39;s neck broken*

----------


## Vex Kitten

I guess it is better to be safe than sorry. I really was afraid I had rolled off the bed. I usually sleep right on the very edge, laying on my side, sometimes with my arm or leg dangling off. 
And quit imagining my broken neck. That&#39;s just twisted&#33;&#33;   ::chuckle::  

Sunday April 22nd



*1- Haystacks & Sunsets*

In the truck scouting out photo ops. Sunset came, cast a gorgeous light on a field full of cylindrical haystacks. 


*2- Patch Sunflower Garden*

I&#39;d planted a bunch of giant sunflower seeds in my front garden. They started to sprout but then patches of weeds grew super fast and stangled out the seedlings. I tried to rip all the weeds out before they could kill all my flowers.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wednesday April 25th

>>>>Usual

* took b6 before bed
Know I dreamed plenty but just didn&#39;t have it in me to actally pull most of the dreams back this morning.


*1- Frozen Niagara Falls.*

Was in NF at a large convention center. There were several rooms with different events occuring in each. I settled on a comedy show. The guy was incredibly funny and had me laughing so much I had tears streaming from my eyes.
Left and looked for my motel room. Wandered around a maze like building but couldn&#39;t seem to find my room number.
Went out to the Falls. IT was icy outside and as I moved down a hill toward the railings I slipped and slid to the edge. I stopped myself and the comedy club guy was there, he helped me up and said something that made me laugh in spite of the fact that I was cold and wet and crabby.
Looked down the railing aways and saw my sister MJ standing up on the rail. She looked very thin, almost skeletal. I looked over the edge and saw that the falls were nearly frozen right up to the brink. Only a small part of the river was still flowing and it plunged down into a hole that was worn into the ice. This made me feel dizzy and I backed away, waving for my sister to get off the rail. 
She wouldn&#39;t and I eventually turned and left. Struggled back up the icy hill. When I got to the top I saw people were walking from the Canadian side to the American side and vice versa, on the ice that had formed over the river.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Friday April 27th

** made the mistake of eating a slice of pizza. Damn near killed me (or at least felt like it nearly killed me) Went to bed about 7pm and didn&#39;t get up until 8am this morning.


*1- Gram&#39;s Return*

Wish I could remember more of this but my grandmother was alive and well again. She went about her business as she usually did at home. I watched her, knowing that she had been dead. I had the feeling that she&#39;d been returned to life because of a mistake made by death. This, in my dream mind, made perfect and believable sense. I remember my grandmother said something of importance but I can&#39;t remember what that was now. 



*2- Back at R&#39;s Dad&#39;s*

My sis and I were at a house we lived at as kids. We wandered back to the creek and barn area. We were going to go across and back into the fields to check something out but the stream was very flooded. The bridge was floating like a raft atop if and neither of us were willing to try cross. We moved back toward the barn. 
The old apple tree was now high upon a hill and I stared at it for a moment, wondering how the hell that had happened. I chalked it up to the shiftin of the tectonic plates and that somehow created a huge hill where there was none before.
The ground at our feet was waterlogged and boggy. We sloshed through it carefully, trying to not get soakers. As we came near the end of the hill I noticed that little streams of water were trickling down from it. Something about that didn&#39;t seem right so I inspected them carefully. The streams were running uphill instead of down. Amazed, I called for my sister to come look. She didn&#39;t care. She wanted to get back to the house. I put my finger into one of the streams and watched the water rush &#39;backward&#39; against my finger. Very odd.
We moved back to the house but decided to snoop through the abandoned cars to find stuff we could steal.



*3- Tri Basketball* 

In a mall that had a basketball courtt in it&#39;s center. I was playing an odd game called Tri-Basketball where there were three basktets instead of just one. Two baskets were on the bottom and one smaller one was positioned a bit atop those in a triangle formation. I think the object of the game was to hit all three baskets before a point could be scored.
I got a few but mostly missed. I was very short compared to the rest of the players. I also noticed I was wearing a black sportsbra on the outside of my black teeshirt. I was embarassed by this at first then thought, Fuck it. At least the bra was doing it&#39;s job. 
A group of shoppers passed right through the court. I recognised one of them, a guy i used to loath when I was a teen. He called some childish remark over to me. I pretended to laugh it off but as soon as I got the basketball I ran toward him and slammed the ball into his face as hard as I could. He fell to the ground and I immediately started kicking the crap out of him. None of his friends helped or seemed to care so I kept stomping the hell out of him until some of my team mates pulled me back.
I went back to playing basktetball. 



*4- The Parking Debate/The Sleeper*

Newman from Sienfield lived next door. He was outside with George and Elanine discussing how oddly the street was contructed in front of our houses. They wanted a parking area but the street was only wide enough for one car to barely drive through.
The word parking was uttered in each sentence spoken and it got annoying. Somehow the word farting substituted parking and the discussion took a humerous turn.
I went inside though, sick of hearing them yapping endlessly. I pushed the front door open to see someone covered in a white sheet laying on my love seat. I was about to ask, Who the hell are you, when I noticed an ugly uncoloured rose tattoo on the person&#39;s ankle that hung out from under the sheet. Identical to the one on my ankle.
"Holy Jesus... that&#39;s me?" I asked myself. I stepped closer to &#39;it&#39; and the form under the blanket moved. I stopped and wondered how I could be in two places at once. I absolutely knew it was me and I was afraid to approach myself. 
Eventually my curiosity got the better of me and I crept to the sleeping form. I was going to rip the sheet off of it but a little girl charged into the room and sat on the long couch across from the love seat. She too stared at the form and then moved toward it. 
"NO, stay away from it." I whispered. She froze in her tracks.
The sleeper convulsed suddenly, in a frightening way, then rolled from the couch and dove onto the little girl. She was lost into the tangle of sheet and they both melted into the floor. 
I felt faint and horribly afraid but I immediately charged for the basement to look for them. I couldn&#39;t find them.



*5- Traintrack & Witchy Girls*

Walked down train tracks atop a stretch of hill. There were three other females with me. I stayed ahead of them. They were annoying and yappy and giggly.
Came to an area of the hill that was a gently sloping rocky cliff. We went to the bottom into the grassy field. It was twilight and cool. I laid in the grass and stared up at the sky. The others laid down too. I glanced over just in time to see one of the girls stripping the last of her clothes off. She looked sort of like me, maybe a younger me?
I moved over to where the naked girl was laying. I pushed her hair out of her face and she smiled up at me. I continued caressing her and she nuzzled next to me. I ran my fingernails up and down her back and she squirmed around. I gradually raked harder until the girl sort of screeched from the pain. She didn&#39;t object though. So I continued, really digging my nails into her but her skin wouldn&#39;t rip or welt. It stayed smooth and unblemished.
The girl got up suddenly, stood over my face and planted herself right on my mouth. I shoved her off, got up and walked back up the rocky hill. I called some insult back to them when I was about half way up the hill.
Got back up to the train tracks and the rocky cliff had become a lazily trickling waterfall. I put my hands into the water and scooped out a drink. I looked back down to the girls in the field. They were cutting their fore arms and thighs with knives or razors. When they were fairly cut up and bloody they engaged in a messy looking orgy. I sort of laughed at their stupidity, had the feeling they were wanna be witches, and then slid down the other side of the hill. 
On the other side of the hill it was shrubby. I had to pick my way through to a clear spot. I found three glass type tubes. One was blue, the other red, the other yellow. THey had narrow slits in their ends and for some reason I thought they were crack pipes. I sat down and started forcing them together and made some sort of odd contraption that made a strange whistling noise when I held it a certain way. It amused the easily amused me and I simply played with this multicolored contraption.



*6- The K Killer & Hell*

In a large room, maybe a banquet hall with many others. They were all in a  panic trying to escape a large red blob that was killing people. I wasn&#39;t afraid and simply watched the chaos.
The blob turned into a large K, like the Special K logo. It would find someone and wrap around that person and crush them to death. The killer K came closer but I still wasn&#39;t afraid of it. 
I ended up in Hell. Don&#39;t remember how but all of the people the K had killed were in Hell with me. The place looked like a cavernous cathedral, all dark maroons and ruddy coloured golds, blacks. Everything was muted and dark. 
In the center of Hell was a guy hooked to some sort of contraption to be tortured. I didn&#39;t feel like watching and sneaked away from the main Hell Hall. 
I found a very long narrow hallway full of tall skinny doors. The paint on all the doors was dirty and peeling. I think they  used to be white. Anyway, I peeked into each door, the rooms behind were always much bigger than I expected. I came to the end of the hall and the right door lead to the male&#39;s bathroom. I laughed out loud, thinking it was preposterous for Hell to have a men&#39;s bathroom. The door on the left was the women bathroom. There was one more door on wall at the end of the hall. I opened that and It lead outside.
I crept through the door and it was snowy outside. I ran through the snow and let it fall on my hands and sometimes caught snowflakes on my tongue. After a little while of frolicing about I decided to get back to Hell before they came looking for me. 
Got back inside and went into the women&#39;s bathroom. I tried to fix my hair, it was wet and tangly and there was one large snowflake right on top of my head that wouldn&#39;t melt. I couldn&#39;t pull it out of my hair either, so left it there even though I knew it would be evidence that I&#39;d sneaked out of Hell.
As I was primping a purple skinned woman walked in. I told her I&#39;d be out in a few minutes and she left. I locked the door and sat on the toilet. I didn&#39;t want to go back out there. On the left side of me were shelves of books. The books were all in messy piles. I dug through them for something to read. They were all old kids&#39; books, every last one of them. I settled comfortably on the seat and read a few. 



*7- The Crooked House & Crazy Cab Ride*

In a large old house. Had the feeling I didn&#39;t belong there but out of nosiness I started exploring. I found some stairs and went up them. They lead to a large balcony that looked down onto the first floor. 
Continued exploring the second floor. The entire place was of deep colored wood. The floors were severely warped but well polished. I carefully made my way through the area and came across a couple who were messing around. They stopped when they saw me.
We got into a conversation about the house. They said it was hundreds of years old and belonged to someone important that, of course, I can&#39;t remember now. I told them I&#39;d love to take photos of the house, even take photos of them. 
They eventually agreed and gave me their business cards, which were ridiculously small. I was going to give them one of mine but I couldn&#39;t find any. I gave them my name and phone number. They gave  me theirs and remember they both had the oddest names but now can only remember that the girl&#39;s name was Delta. 
Delta then lead me back through the house and to a secret set of very narrow and steep stairs. I told her I thought her name was nice. She responded with, "Of course it is." She then flagged me down a cab.
The cab driver, I think, was entirely insane. Everything he said made no sense at all and I really really wish I could recall our conversation. He eventually let me off in front of the Bford casino. 
To my amazement, much of the city on the hill had been demolished or destroyed. It was all blocked off and surrounded by crowds of people watching either it&#39;s reconstruction or final demolishment. (if that&#39;s even a word)
I was going to take photos of the site but realized my camera bag wasn&#39;t slung over my shoulder anymore. "FUCK&#33;, You stupid senile bitch&#33;" I yelled at myself for leaving my bag in the cab. I charged for the nearest phone and called the cab company to ask if the driver could return my camera bag. They said they  had  no driver by that name but would call and check all their on duty drivers. 
They couldn&#39;t find it. I was left wondering what the hell i was supposed to do now... I had all these photo appointments and no digital camera.

----------


## Merlock

Seven dreams&#33; Whooo&#33; ... Now if only my drawback would stop hindering me, I&#39;d have the same. >.>

----------


## NeAvO

> I guess it is better to be safe than sorry. I really was afraid I had rolled off the bed. I usually sleep right on the very edge, laying on my side, sometimes with my arm or leg dangling off. 
> And quit imagining my broken neck. That&#39;s just twisted&#33;&#33;  [/b]



There is nothing wrong with imagining you with your head in a bad position with a broken neck&#33; Besides I&#39;d rather see you with a broken neck then a third nostril *shudders*.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:* Yeah, seven. You&#39;ll get there too eventually if you just keep motivated. Here&#39;s a little motivation for ya... 

*NeAvO:* I suppose one&#39;s better than the other if you&#39;re not me&#33;


Saturday April 28th

>>>>usual

*1- Psycho Squirrel*

Was at someone&#39;s house. Their back yard was full of very old trees. Some were hollow and tipped over.
I spotted a squirrel and followed around. It eventually came to me and rubbed up against my leg like a cat would. I started petting it and then it latched onto my hand and started gnawing and clawing at my hand, like my cat does when he gets hyper and playful. Try as I might I couldn&#39;t rid myself of the  psycho squirrel.



*2- Dream Motivator*

I watched and then helped a guy become motivated to dream.



*3- Joker Inc.*

Somehow I&#39;d become captured by the Joker again. He had me in something like a straight jacket and was telling me all the stuff he was going to do to me experimentation-wise. Was in a dirty lab type place. (Think this actually might be a continuation of the last dream I had of him, he&#39;d intended to turn me into his lab rat)
I was afraid, but everytime he burst into maniacal laughter I&#39;d start snickering or giggling, just because hearing his laughter always has that affect on me. This would only make him angry and make my situation worse.



*4- Bangs & Brows*

Just remember plucking my eyebrows and cutting my bangs. They were very crooked and I kept trying to straighten them out. I couldn&#39;t seem to.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sunday April 29th

>>>>usual

*1- Arguing W/NeAvO.*

In an apartment type complex, I was on a cell phone or walkie talkie talking to NeAvO. He was up a few levels and I was on the first floor walking up the stairs. He kept telling me to take the elevator and I told him that the stairs were just fine. We argued about which way up was better. Never got up to him but we argued quite a bit, somehow the topic turned to Modest Mouse.



*2- Birch Trees & Kittens*

A backyard was full of very old birch trees. Ants crawlled over them, going in and out of tiny holes that riddled the trunks. Out on one of the thick branches of one of the oldest trees there was a rotted out hole along the top. OUt of the hole three smaller twiglike birch trees grew. D climbed the tree to retrieve the trees with the intent of selling them for &#036;60 a piece. He got the first one, the second one snapped in half and fell nearly hitting me in the head as it did. The third one was thorny and he couldn&#39;t pry it out of the branch.
I wandered around the yard. There was another old birch tree that had split into two trees. One of the trees had cracked in half and was hanging horizontally in the other tree&#39;s branches. I told D to knock it down before it fell on someone. As we got there the tree was instead on a barn roof instead of dangling from a tree. D climbed up and tried to push the rotting trunk off the barn.
Saw a stack of hay. There was a hole in it. I looked in and saw a calico mother cat with about a dozen nearly newborn kittens. Their eyes were still closed. One crawled over to my hand and kept butting it&#39;s nose against it. I tried to pet the mother and she took off. Up in the ceiling of the hay was a little broken music box contraption. Bees crawled on and in it.
Ended up inside telling others of the kittens. 



*3- Baby Blue Birds*

On  a platform of some sort beside a group of cedar trees. Birds flitted about inside of them and I was trying to take photos of them all. They moved too fast.
On a hickory type tree trunk nearby 3 little fluffy blue birds were perched. A red bird was feeding them little florescent green catepillars. I adjusted my camera to saturate the colors and tried to get a photo of the scene but never took a photo. I ended up on the ground trying to capture one of the bluebirds to keep as my own.


***others that I can&#39;t recall atm.

----------


## NeAvO

The elevators quicker damnit.  :Pissed:

----------


## Vex Kitten

But I hate being crammed into a little box with a bunch of people&#33;&#33; 
Besides, I&#39;ll get more exercise by taking the stairs. 
 :tongue2:  


Mon April 30th

>>>>usual

*[email protected]

***jolted awake & dreams scattered.


*1- Packed Restarant*

Me and someone else pushed our way into a very busy restaurant and had to stand by a giant easel and wait for a seat. (there&#39;s so much more to this but I can&#39;t remember it)




*2- The End*

Me and 2 teens were in a boarded up room. ON the news they said the end was coming. I somehow managed to get the kids to sleep, hoping they&#39;d sleep through whatever the end would be. I put two blankets neatly over each and then got a bowl of water and a mason jar. Into the jar I put a divider and in one side there was some sort of chunky liquid. In the other I stuffed cloves of garlic and wedges of boiled potatoes. I set them under a bed and then I crawled underneath of it, relaxed and waited for the end. 
I could still hear the TV counting down to our extinction.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lmfao @ the "K Killer" dream.

I can just imagine that. People running down the street, fleeing a giant K. Haha. It&#39;s like a Sesame Street skit gone bad.  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

> Me and 2 teens were in a boarded up room. ON the news they said the end was coming. I somehow managed to get the kids to sleep, hoping they&#39;d sleep through whatever the end would be. I put two blankets neatly over each and then got a bowl of water and a mason jar. Into the jar I put a divider and in one side there was some sort of chunky liquid. In the other I stuffed cloves of garlic and wedges of boiled potatoes. I set them under a bed and then I crawled underneath of it, relaxed and waited for the end. 
> I could still hear the TV counting down to our extinction.[/b]



Not knowing what the End is, is probably worse than knowing how it&#39;s going to end.  A grim dream, but hiding under the bed was pretty funny.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Oneironaut:*   ::lol::  @ Sesame Street gone bad. Pizza does it every time, gives me the oddest dreams.

*Cusp:* When I remembered that dream I thought, What the hell did I hide under the bed for? Im going to have to work on smartening up my dream self a bit. 


Tuesday May 1st


>bed 3:34-7:45 am
>>>usual


*1- Fashion Show Marriage*

At a high profile fashion show. It seemed to be built around one supermodel who looked sort of like Julia Roberts. I walked through a complex after the show with a very large suited grey haired man. He explained how he was going to marry &#39;Julia&#39; as a business investment. I found this quite enraging and started yapping off about how marriage is supposed to be sacred, that you&#39;re supposed to love honour and cherish the person you marry, not turn your partner into an effin financial investment. We argued for the rest of the dream.



*2- Killer Game.*

Ran and played with a bunch of kids. We were on a hill that was covered by a thin tin roof. I hid at the very top and stayed there, we were playing a game of hide and seek where if you were found the seeker would get the chance to kill you if they physically caught you before you get home free. 



*3- The Wire Antenna*

Watched a large television in a room full of people. It was a black and white TV and the shows we watched were all old ones. I flipped through the channel and settled on the old Batman show. The station turned staticy and I had to climb up on the tv stand and weave a bunch of wires together and hook them into the back as a make shift antenna. It took quite a while of moving the wires to different positions before the show came in clearly again. My luck, it became clear just in time for me to hear, "Tune in again next week, same bat-time. Same bat-chanel"
Someone else then took over the tv and turned it to some very old western, I think it might have been the Lone Ranger.



*4- Leechy Customers*

Shopped through a craft supply store. I looked at beads mostly, I think I was going to try make a beaded barette. I ended up getting chocolate bar and a drink, coke I think. When I put my purchases up on the counter everyone behind me put their stuff up on the counter too and I think they expected me to pay for their stuff. I simpy picked my own back up and with one sweeping arm, knocked all their stuff onto the floor. I left. Don&#39;t think I paid for my chocolate. I ate it as I browsed through the store some more.




*5- Giant Hips*

I was up on a platform overlooking a misty valley. When I climbed down the old wooden ladder my hips got stuck between the vertical parts of it. (don&#39;t know what those are called). My hips had expanded. I just hung there and talked to the people below me, laughed at my rediculous predicament.

----------


## lucidbuddha

LOL at the hip thing&#33;   ::bigteeth::  I wish I could see that.

----------


## Vex Kitten

lucidbuddha, no... you don&#39;t.   ::wink::  


Wed May 2nd

>>>>usual


*1- The Spinning Screw*

In the bathroom cleaning, noticed 3 fat screws on the floor. One started spinning slowly in place. Wondered if it was me doing it telekinetically. It wasn&#39;t. There was a presence in the room that was making the screw move. In my mind I could picture a young blond girl moving the screw trying to get my attention.
I asked a bunch of questions, could imagine her mouth moving but couldn&#39;t hear her. After a while I could hear her, she wanted to see my hands. I showed them to her and they were severely wrinkly as if I&#39;d spent hours in the tub. 




2- once again, can&#39;t read my scribbling



*3- The Killing Trees*

First thing I remember seeing is a giant dead tree in the middle of a bunch of younger trees. Everything was dying out around the big tree. 
Big trees chopped down and hacked up smaller trees. I watched this wondering if they would eventualy kill me. I was later employed by the bigger trees to move the chopped up bits of the smaller trees. 
I walked down the side of a road that was riddled with shards of different coloured glass. For some reason I Felt compelled to step on this glass and let it cut my feet to shreds. I fought the urge.



*4- Odd Pony Tail*

Only remember messing with my hair for a long time, annoyed with it because it&#39;s longer than I usually ever let it grow. I parted my hair in an odd manner and put it up in a thick ponytail.



*5- Sunspots*

Remember staring at the sun, it was very close. Sunspots were sprinkled across it&#39;s surface like freckles. They expanded and mulitplied, gradually darkening the sun. I knew the sun was dying and there was nothing anyone could do about it.



*6- Snow & Tutoring*

Looked out my back window, a small blizzard was happening, snow covered the ground. I remember yelling "FUUUUCK&#33; I&#39;m so sick of snow&#33;"
Had to go out in it to purchase books for some kids I was going to tutor. They were grade 7&8 books and I had a hard time choosing which I wanted to teach first. 



*7- Superheros & Cat Allergies*

Superheros, cartoon animal types in capes and stuff of the like were debating how to get rid of some alien eggs. Oddly, the eggs were the result of some odd experiment that included the heros, splicing of genes and good stuff like that, so the creatures they were wanting to kill off were practically their offspring.
In a huge house, the heros all got lured into a room that had wires lining the walls. I had a bad feeling about this and backed out. Turned and looked down the basement.  A little girl with pixie cut black hair stared up at me from the bottom step. Beyond her were perfectly round offwhite eggshells about the size of bowling balls. Some were cracked open. Most weren&#39;t. I had to get down there and kill them all. 
Out of no where some other kid comes along and rubs some stuff across my right hand. It immediately gets Itchy. I look at it and down by my thumb is a bunch of oval shaped welts. I try not to scratch them. Suddenly all kinds of cats burst into the room and try to attack me. They can fly and they hover all around me scratching and nipping and growling at me. I make it outside safely.
Look down at my hand again and it&#39;s grossly swollen, my arm too. I look at my other arm and it was swollen too, not as bad though. My face began to feel numb, my lips went numb too like they do after getting a filling at the dentist. 
Found a cellphone and dialed 911 about 3 times. I got put on hold each time. 
Finally called Mike, who used to be a paramedic. He told me to hang on but I told him I didn&#39;t think I could. (he could barely understand me because my lips and tongue were rapidly swelling. My chest started to hurt, I think  my heart had started swelling too. I don&#39;t remember what happened after that.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thurs May 3rd


>bed: late, couldn&#39;t sleep well
>>>usual


*1- D Annoying*

I sort of woke up and D was there in bed with me. He kept trying to convince me to have sex with him and I kept telling him to get the fuck out of my bed. 



*2- Dog Urine*

Was vacuuming the hallway, went into the kitchen and there was a large perfect arc of dog piss across the floor. The dog was gone. I didn&#39;t know how she managed to urinate so much or how she got free of her leash. Searched for her but couldn&#39;t find her.



*3- Shark Tank*

At my cousin&#39;s house. SHe had a massive fish tank that nearly took up an entire wall. In it were mini sharks. They were about a foot in length. There were several other fish inside too. Most were flat and looked like angel fish but frillier. 
I watched them for a while and noticed a flat reddish orange fish with huge eyes. It swam crazily and leapt up out of the water a few times. 
Eventually it leapt right out of the tank and landed on the table beside me. I poked at it and watched it gasp for air. It had rows of catlike teeth and for some reason I felt the need to stick my finger in it&#39;s mouth. The fish didn&#39;t bite me, it only twitched and flopped atop the table. No one bothered to put it back in the tank so I didn&#39;t bother either. It wasn&#39;t my fish.



*4- Vampire Game*

Played a WoW type game online but it was all vampires and werewolves. I was a new vampire and was supposed to go about biting others to up my power levels. 
I bit a few new players and earned a bunch of power. I then started work on my domicile. I was setting a bunch of traps around the edge of my property when two higher up vamps whizzed by and snagged me up.
Being a new member I didnt&#39; know how to fight well. I kept fiddling with the keyboard trying to remember what keys did what. I got my ass beat nearly to death before I managed to escape and hide. 
Snoopy appeared, he was wearing sunglasses. Apparently he was my attack hound or something. He stayed near me  and kept anyone else from getting near. 
I then got stuck playing stupid archade like games to try restore my health. The most annoying was trying to design a shape on rapidly moving palettes. I couldn&#39;t manage but was determined to get at least one done.



*5- Meonites & Theives*

I was a guy in this dream. I was with a girl who looked very much like Winona Ryder. Together we were ushered into a building then seperated. I was shoved into a room and given black clothes to wear, reminded me of menonite clothing. I refused to wear the shirt but the pants were okay. I put on a red teeshirt and went to find the girl I was with.
She was in a frilly bedroom and only in her underthings. She was trying to figure out how to put on a big frumpy dress that looked as if it were made of thin dishcloth material. Pulled the dress away and she was given a black one to wear. I immediatly thought pilgrim and told her not to wear that one either. Eventually she found a long purplish red dress and slipped into that. 
Ear rings, she was supposed to wear cameo ear rings but they were gone. Someone had stolen them. Everything we&#39;d been working for had been ruined because that jewellery had been stolen. A domineering black woman and a just as rigid bald guy appeared and interviewed us, made accusations that we were actually the thieves. With no evidence suggesting it, I knew the bald guy had stolen the cameos. I accused him and we all started arguing about it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Friday May 4th

>>>>usual

*1- Mad Scientist-Bathroom-Security*

Was in a lab watching some crazy scientist concoct stuff. 
Eventually I had to go to the bathroom and left. Found the bathroom, it was a large room that had an insanely small toilet in the corner. The room had no wall blocking it off from the hall. Instead there was a semi tranparent showercurtain type thing as a wall. I pulled the curtain about me so I could use the toilet in semi privacy.
I urinated, for a very very long time. When I was done there was no toilet paper but this little canister of baby wipes on the wall. I used those.
Left the bathroom (just now realized I didn't wash my hands - there was no sink in that room) and went back to the laboratory. It had changed into a security room with a wall of monitors. I sat and watched them.



*2- Vitamin Search*

Looked in the cupboards of my kitchen for my vitamins. I realized they were on top of the fridge where they always are. I turned to get them and my fridge was only about 4 feet tall. I didn't mind. At least I could see atop it. 
Found my vitamins in a large clear bottle. They were mixed in with red and blue capsules. I shook the bottle and a filthy brown liquid sloshed around inside and coated my vitamins. I tossed them all into the garbage.
Readied to go to the pharmacy to get some more.



*3- No Good Pants*

I was getting ready for something, got dolled up and dressed but couldn't find any good pants to wear. All I had were really faded black jeans and white cords. I tried on the black jeans and they were way too tight. I switched to the cords and they were too long and had had what looked like marker stains all over them from the knees down. I took them off and laid on my bed. I had no decent pants to wear. 



*4- Italy - Fire & Water*

Waited on a hill in a park with others for our ride. We got picked up by a green van and taken to college. There we went to photo class, my last teacher was the instructor. 
He showed us a slide show from his last trip to Italy. Said we were going to go and finish our last month of class in Italy taking photos. It'd cost us $500 a piece. We had to sign a large envelope, put our full name and healthcard # on it. 
The scene switched to us outside. We were all in a circle sitting in chairs that looked like oversized baby seats. A man in the middle of the circle started a fire in a small bale of hay. He lost control of it and had to throw bucket after bucket of water onto it. The water formed a small stream that trickled toward me then went under my chair. I stood up and angrilly yelled, "Why does this always happen to me."
The guy sitting beside me calmed me and I sat down again. I didn't like the water trickling under me like it was, it was all ashy and scuzzy looking.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat May 5th

>4:15am - 10:am
>>>usual

*1- Computer Intruder*

A red devil type looking thing came out of my screen, only it's face. I paniced and shoved it back inside and held my hand to the montior screen so that it couldn't come back through. 
Looked on my keyboard for the shut down button but it wasn't there and the keys were all odd symbols, sort of like some of the ones from Full Metal Alchemist. 
I had to carefully bend down and shut off my computer via the little switch on the back while I tried to keep my hand on the screen.
Got the computer shut off but felt dirtied or infected by whatever that thing was that I had touched.



*2- Blond & Graffiti*

A lot of stuff lead up to this point but this is all that I can call back. I was on a road by a truck pacing back and forth. A blond woman appeared and we talked about a whole bunch of things. We talked about paranormal stuff for a great deal of the time.
She noticed there was graffiti all over the road. I told her that my sister was the first to leave her mark on that street years ago when it was new. I took the woman over and showed her where my sister's initials were carved into the pavement. I traced my finger along them and then stood and read the rest of the graffiti. Most was spraypainted stuff. Can't remember what any of it said.

***know there were more dreams but got awakened suddenly by the sound of a damned chainsaw... lost my dreams and i think that even that noise had seeped into a dream at one point.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wednesday May 9th

To anyone I was 'working' with, Internet problems are the reason for my absence. I'm so sorry I couldn't get online sooner to let you know. 

Don't know when I'll be back regularly. 
 :Sad:  

~VK

----------


## Merlock

Aww, I was wondering what happened to you.
Do not despair, all problems turn out resolved in the long run so the visitors of your dream journal will be waiting in anticipation of your return!

----------


## Daeva

::loveyou::

----------


## NeAvO

::withstupid::   Hey Vex good luck with the internet.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Finally back again.  ::D:  

*Only scattered fragments fo dreams up until sunday.*

*Sun May 13th*

*1- MwC & Skidoo Parade*

In a ratty basement apartment, watched Married With Children with others. Light flashed outside the windows, Peg was there in the room with us and begged us to go outside and scare away any prowlers. We went. Met up with Kelly & Bud out in the alley, Kelly digging through trash bin and Bud was pouring acid into egg shells. I watched, wondering what was going on. 
A bunch of ski-doos in a straight line came roaring down the alley. The lead ski-doo stopped and it's driver pulled off it's helmet. IT was a blond woman who looked incredibly familiar to me. She spoke to me for a long time then left. Bud and Kelly were gone too. I think the ski-doos scared them away.



*2- Itchy Right Nipple*

'Bout says it all as that's all I can recall 



*3- Dead Strip Mall & Subshop & Halfman*

At a stripmall that was mostly closed down. One of the stores had thick black draperies hanging over the windows, it used to be a jewellery store. I wondered if there was any jewellery left inside. 
Went to the subshop, the last remaining open store. Talked to G and felt unbelievably attracted to him. Another guy came in, someone I recognised and I felt the same way about that guy, couldn't keep my eyes off him. I wondered why I was feeling like that, it was disturbing.
Into the shop comes a guy with no legs. Looked like he was hacked in half just above the bellybutton. He walked using his hands, the stump of his torso just barely held above ground as he did. He waddled up to me and said, "I haven't seen you in a long time" and we started chatting as if we were long lost friends.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Monday 14th*

*1- Hunting Party*

Member of a hunting party but they wouldn't let me have a gun. I bitched and moaned about this to no avail.



*2- Calling JF*

Was trying to call JF on the telephone but the numbers kept messing up. I also wasnt sure I'd written down his # correctly so started switching the last 4 digits around. Had to press the buttons really hard for the proper numbers to dial. When I finally got through, I got an answering machine, a guy's voice said told me that he and JF weren't home and to leave a message. Tried to leave a message but the machine never beeped.
Kept dialing then number but couldn't get through again.



*3- Imposter Barton*

(might be connected to above dream)
I came home, from where I don't remember, and went immediately to my bedroom. I tried to sleep but couldn't. Got up again and went for the kitchen. In my grogginess I bumped past someone whom I assumed was D. To my surprise, he grabbed my arm and spun me to face him. I was about to tell him to keep his hands off me but was shocked to see it was someone else. He only smiled at me in a way that instantly made me want to kick him in the nuts.
It took a few minutes for it to click in, it was JF's Barton. 
Immediately I said, "You're not real. This is a dream, isn't it?"
He said, "No."
And stupid me believed him. I pushed him backward until we rounded into my bedroom. There I basically took total advantage of him. He let me, which wasn't very much fun, not until I got around to biting him hard enough to make him yelp out in pain. Kept this up for a while until I realized he somehow didn't seem right.
I hated him suddenly. I loathed him utterly. 
At this point I think I switched into a different character. I think I was her because I could shapeshift. I made Barton get onto his hands and knees, I shifted into a guy and did him in that form. I eventually grabbed Barton by his hair (which had turned blond by now) and yanked his head back as far as I could. Just before I finished in him I leaned forward, reached up and dug my fingers into his throat, ripped it wide open. I finished and shoved him forward onto the bed. 
I watched him bleed for a while before flipping him onto his back. He was someone else. I was entirely enraged and grabbed my bedside lamp. I started really smashing his head in with it's thick metal base.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues 15th

**1- Scenery - Lost - The Diner - Taunting Nazis*

Walked through BF with some guys. We walked continually up hill and once at the top looked down. We were very high up and the scenery to our right was gorgeous, looked like pictures I've seen of Italian fields. Sunlight was low and made the scene look surreal. I told the guys I'd never seen that view before, scared of heights I'd never been up that high before. Realized I was missing out on so much because of that stupid fear.
Went down the other side of the hill. At the bottom, realized I was alone. A narrow dirt road bisected my footpath so i followed it hoping to find a house with a phone. On the right was an endless stretch of misted cornfield lay. On the left were small stone houses, huts mainly. No telephone poles, no telephones. Almost looked like midevil scenery. 
From the cornfield a haggard womans voice called a name (which I can't remember now). Knew that voice thought I was that person. I became scared. I didn't show it though, simply turned and walked back up the dirtroad. The voice grew ever closer and I picked up the pace, looked up and saw that the steep hill I'd come down was far off in the distance. 
Ended up running off the road and towards what looked like twinking lights of civilization in the distance. Found a highway and walked along it, the voice followed me no more. I was very hungry and fished my pockets for money. Had a bit of change. The signs of the restaraunts were odd. I distinctly recall a Wendy's sign that had the burger King's face on it instead of the red headed girl. Other signs were merged too.
Ended up in a small diner full of people who seemed vaguely familiar. I didn't have enough money to buy anything so milled about outside the diner to look at the various fabrics they had on display. My old home ec teacher's husband showed up and bought several samples of the fabric. I asked him for a ride home but he told me there was no room left in his vehicle and pointed out the direction to go. He also told me to fix my shirt. It was tucked up and under the left cup of my bra. I laughed and tugged my shirt out and said, "no wonder everyone was staring at me."
Left, the sun was huge and red on the horizon. I could look at it without it searing my eyes. It set as I walked. The entire landscape became saturated in a thick golden glow. I looked around me and noticed there were army tanks and soldiers on the other side of the street. From their midst Hilter strode out and was yelling something at me. They couldn't seem to cross the highway so I started taunting them... until they whipped out their guns. I turned and ran into an alley. After many twists and turns I came to a dead end. the walls were about 20 ft high and of stone. I managed to climb my way up and grab hold of the pink railing at the top. Pulled myself over and looked down again. My stomach flopped, hadn't realized I was so high up. 
I rolled back on the grass, laid on my back and could smell apple or cherry blossoms. I was under a tree with pink blossoms that sprinkled down with the slightest breeze. I simply laid there and relaxed though i knew people were walking nearby and staring at me.


*2- Yapping Dog & Peepers*

I lit several tea candles, turned out the bathroom light and eased into a hot bath. It was so relaxing that I nearly dozed off in the tub. 
The dog started barking outside, continuously. I ignored it for as long as I could then looked toward the window. There, three faces were peering in at me. I sank down into the tub as far as could and told them to get the hell away from my house. Two people left but one guy stayed.
I didn't feel ashamed of my nakedness and sprawled out in the tub again. The remaining peeper, a black guy who seemed familiar, started talking to me. We chatted for a while then I got out of the tub. I went to the back door and opened it, there stood the guy on my back porch. We talked some more, over the constantly yapping dog. 
I heard D approaching. The guy suddenly disappeared. The dog stopped barking. D asked me why i was standing outside in the nude. I told him I'd been talking to someone. He didn't believe me. He grabbed his jacket and wrapped it around me and I made my way back to the bathroom to finish my soak.



*3- Sewer Town & Serenader*

In a city that was built on each side of a long stretch of sewer. I think it was muddy water flowing through the tunnel though, not sewage. Horses and odd looking things with long necks and round heads that were nearly all teeth walked through the water. Only the animals upper halves could be seen.
I stayed away from the sewage stream and made my way around the shops. Luckily i was inside when a huge machine like a street sweeper came through. It splashed up the liquid in the stream and it sloshed over everyone outside. It was sewage this time, thick and dark brown and drippy. I laughed at the unfortunate souls who were covered with it. Oddly, they didn't seem to care and went about their business. 
The street sweeper came back, this time the driver vomited into a funnel at his side. The puke flowed through a series of curly tubes and eventually sprayed out the end. When it touched the ground it turned into what looked like little gumballs. People picked them up and ate them. I strolled around, kicking the multi colored balls and wondered why people were eating them. 
I picked one up a green one and inspected it. I squished it with my pointer finger and thumb and green chunky juice oozed out over my fingers. Disgusted, I knelt and tried to wipe the stuff off onto the floor. 
A tall skinny guy stepped around the corner and stood staring down at me. He seemed very familiar, his eyes did actually. He began singing in a hypnotic manner. I snapped out of it, got up and backed away. I kept stepping on the gumballs as I did, I could hear them squishing underfoot. I think those disgusting sounds are what kept me from falling under the singing guy's spell. He approached, kept singing and I turned and ran. 




*4- Goodfellas & Killing HJP*

At a party that had many of the guys from Goodfellas in it. Got tired of the loudness and laughter and went for a walk. I was very hot and found a vending machine full of water. I tried to get some but my change wasn't acceptable. I leanded down and felt an icy cold breeze blowing out from the machine. I sat in front of it and simply cooled down. 
Eventually headed back to the party. Saw HJP sitting on the sidewalk. He tried talking to me and I ignored him. Got back to the party, most of the guys were gone. The only ones that remained were Jimmy and Henry. Henry looked different somehow but I knew it was him. He slid beside me and told me he'd heard some guy was bragging he'd done me. I immediately angered. I told him I hadn't been with anyone in over a year. Henry assured me the guy claimed he'd been doing me for a while now. I asked who it was.
Some guys dragged HJP into the bar and threw him on the floor. Behind him on the wall were streaks of snot and blood that looked as if they were arragend in morse code. These distracted me for a moment as I tried to remember how to read the code. My attention was brought back to the situation at hand. HJP tried to apologise for saying what he'd said. I walked up and kicked him in the face as hard as I could. His head jerked backward and smashed off the snotty wall. I had a gun suddenly, and shot HJP i the face until there were no bullets left. I then threw the gun at what was left of his head and walked away. 
Jimmy poured me several shots of whiskey, which were really damned good. It was like the icing on the cake. I don't know if anyone cleaned up the mess I'd made. I didn't care.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed May 15th


*1- The Giant & The Soprano*

In a field in the midst of a small town. A lot of people were gathered there and a giant appeared. He carried a big stack of building supplies. He came across as friendly and trustworthy to everyone else but I didn't trust him. I hid and spied on him.
As I hid a round guy in a beige suit found me and sat on a fallen tree trunk. He sang in a soprano's voice as he spoke to me. I can't remember what he said but it was creepy.



*2- School Explosion*

Hid out in my first school and there was a great explosion. The walls cracked and crumbled a bit but withstood the blast.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Hey Vex, i've had a very similar dream to the one with the giant once before, i was sat in field just near where two cliffs blocked out the sun above me and this  fat guy, i then saw this giant come towards me and i hid but he saw me, he called my name, i came out he looked at me and told me not to steal his things, when he left i went into the dark part under the cliff and stole all his things, i then returned to a village with this fat guy, similar lol, just thought i'd tell ya  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thats kind of creepy, *lucid seeker*, a giant and a fat guy hanging about together in both our dreams. Wonder if they've visited any other dreams. And if so... what the hell are they plotting?  ::shock::  


Thurs May 16th

*1- Elementary Fun Fair*

Attended a funfair at a school with my nephew and his cousin. It was crowded and loud and annoying but I stayed and played with them.



*2- Ferrets and Silver*

In an old house where two ferrets were running around. One was white and one was brown with a ringed tail. They wore little vests of silver that were encrusted with jewels. My brother tried to catch one. He ended up catching one by reaching down into a hole to pull it out but when he looked at it it was a meercat, not a ferret. I caught and kept the white one and my brother begged for me to give the silver vest to him. i told him to get his own.



*3- Sis's Dogs & Glass Doors*

At MJ's and needed to use the bathroom. Her apt was full of dog of all sizes. I made my way to the bathroom but in front of the door was a huge puddle of dog urine. I had to walk through it to get to the bathroom. Got in, shut the door and locked it. It was made of clear glass. I didn't care, had to go. Sat down and did my business as I chatted to someone in the room with me. I also read the Weekly World News as I sat there.




*4- JF's House*

Walked down a stretch of lonely road on a flat expanse of land. Not sure where I was headed. The houses were few and spread far apart. Came to one that had a big sign at the end of the lane way that had a picture of a teddy bear on it. Under the teddy bear read, "Made with real ___". I instantly, for some reason unknown to me then and now, knew that that meant I had found JF's house.
Went in and there he was with some other guy. JF greeted and sat me in a chair and predeeded to do my hair. He put it up in several small pony tails on top of my head. It made my head feel really weighted down. I looked on the table and there was old withered orange and banana peels and other rotton looking stuff on it. I picked these off and tossed them in the garbage and chatted with the guys.




*5- Lowrider Flight*

Odd cityscape of skyscrapers surrounding a three story run down house. Me and others were fixing it up. I climbed up a ladder and got onto the roof. I looked down and felt dizzy. I stared down at the ground and realized I had nothing to be afraid of. I stood in the very edge of the roof, my toes hanging over it's edge. I knew I was dreaming.
Others there told me to be careful. Below a radio started blaring the song Low Rider?? I lifted my arms to the side and swan dove off the roof. Just before I hit ground I soared up into the air. Came back down and yelled, "I'm never going to touch the ground again!"
I flew all over the place, as high as I could and as fast as I could then swooped down and grabbed a basketball. I flew to the side of a sky scraper and ran up it and leapt back and forth between the buildings. Got to the top of the tallest building, tossed the ball up ahead of me and then spiked it down onto the antenna on top of the building. I then drifted down, like a floating feather, toward the ground. As I descended I realized I was loosing contol because I felt very heavy. Tried to float up into the sky again but couldn't.  
Woke up before I hit ground.



*6- School - Tornado - Find JF*

Fell back to sleep and ended up walking down a street that reminded me of niagara falls. Saw a large red school house in the distance. 
Heard a familiar roar. Knew it was a tornado. It was massive, probably at least 2 miles long. Ran for the school and told everyone to get to the basement. I waited for everyone to get down there before I did. I wasn't afraid or paniced. It was then that I clued in that I was dreaming.
I went down to the basement and tried to calm everyone. Noticed the windows all along the tops of the room. I needed to get them covered. Knew that if I went around a corner there'd be a stack of wooden cupboard doors there. I brought them back and nailed them over the windows. As we waited for the tornado to pass I remembered the dream where JF was fixing my hair. I decided I wanted to find him again. 
When finally the monster tornado went by. Everyone flooded out of the basement into the clear blue day. I immediately left to find JF's house again. I walked through the city wondering how Ishould go about finding his house. I came to a train track where an endless train raged across it. I stood waiting and don't recall anything after that.  :Sad:

----------


## NeAvO

Welcome back. Great lucid too.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::content::  Thanks NeAvO. *lets you escape this time*


Fri May 18th

*1- Duet Bombers/Plane Skeleton*

Me and JF in a Star Wars type scene, planting dozens of bombs all over a huge space craft. We left, don't know how we got there but ended up at my grandmother's house. 
Outside I could hear the ship plummeting to earth. JF got antsy then scared as the sound grew louder. I knew the craft would crash by the house, pushed JF to the floor and tipped a couch over him then leaned against it wondering if the vessel would hit the house or not. 
An unimpressive crash came from outside and I peeked out the front door. A trail of charred mechanical parts lay across the lawn and lead up the the blackened skeleton of an airplane. It's brown leather seats were in tact and uncharred. 
JF came out and we walked around the thing, inspecting it. A bunch of children rushed up and started playing on the skeletal frame of the plane as if it were a playground gym.


*2- Trapped at TH's*

At my cousin TH's. It was crowded and loud as usual. I tried to leave but a bunch of cars were blocking my vehicle.


*3- Torched & Electric Ghosts*

In a cabin with guys dressed like they were from the 1700's. They discussed something important but secret. The cabin was suddenly surrounded and lit on fire by a bunch of scruffy looking people
We went into the basement via a secret door in the floor. Once we were int he basement we tried to sneak out a secret passage but got busted. Just when we thought there was no hope left a bunch of zombie like ghosts appeared. They had blue lightning dancing all over their bodies and they attacked the scruffy guys.
As they all killed each other I sneaked out to safety and sat up in a tree watching it all.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat May 19th


*1- Croc & Singing Frogs*

Two boys were poking at a crocodile in muddy scummy looking water. Only it's eyes were above water, the rest of it was but a blurry dark shape under the filthy water. I yelled at them to get away from it but they couldn't hear my voice even though i wasn't that far away.
The bigger of the boys pried the croc's eye open and pulled it's eyelid way out. It's eye was an orangey colour. He kept messing with it's eye and I kept trying to warn them but they couldn't hear me.
I left. A little girl was with me hanging on my hand. We found a quiet place to sit. A huge window and sill were sitting in the middle of the grass. 
The boys ran up to us, in their hands were a bunch of little squirmy frogs. They placed the frogs on the window sill and they started chirping a song that was slightly familiar. A couple of frogs also started climbing up the pane of glass but they continued to sing as they did.


*2-Cracked Earth*

Remember walking through a city that looked like Hamilton. There was a massive round sculpture shaped like the earth and it was cracked clean in half, the hollow shell split open like a an egg.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sun May 20th

*1- Dark Stream*

Don't know where I walked from or to where I went after, but I sat next to a very dark stream into which thick moss covered roots dangled into.



*2- Bad Dal & Sugared Worms*

In a large auditorium full of people I knew. Saw a guy I went to school with and stood with him. We chatted as we stood against a balcony above the main floor of the aud. Dal suddenly slid his hand up the back of my thigh (must have been wearing a skirt?) and started messing with me. And for some odd reason I let him until my name was called up on stage. 
I pulled away from him and went up to accept my award. I can't remember what it was for but I was handed a plate that was heaping with dried earthworms. They looked as if they were sprinkled with powdered sugar. Not wanting to disappoint the crowd or seem disrespectful by not accepting, I started eating the worms. They were crunchy on the outside and liquidy on the inside. 
Other people flocked up onto the stage and begged for some of the worms too so I shared them. 



*3- The Split Fair*

Walked a fairground that was divided. 'Regular people' on one half, gothy and vampy people on the other half. I moved though the fair through both crowds , not giving a damn about any lines they'd drawn. 
I ended up playing pinball with a couple of cute gay looking goth guys.

----------


## Merlock

> I ended up playing pinball with a couple of cute gay looking goth guys.



*shudders*

Congrats on all the recall though! As always, so much more than mine. >.>

----------


## Vex Kitten

:Puppy dog eyes:  

NOOO... i just whipped up an odd batch of dream and tried to post it and now it's gone!!!!

----------


## Daeva

I saw you on earlier and was looking forward to reading those too =(

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues May 29th*

Alright, here I try again. *crosses fingers*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Why do I need moderator approval for my latest journal entry???

 :Confused:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues May 29th

I went to bed shortly after supper and decided I need to WILD. It's been a while. Laid on my back, hands clasped over my chest in bed.

I was sitting up against the headboard of my bed, knees pulled up to my chest, blanket draped over them and my book facedown atop the blanket. I assured myself I would lucid dream and closed my eyes. After some steady relaxation I suddenly got the feeling that I was falling, got this jittery knotted up feeling in the pit of my stomach. Not used to experiencing this before a LD, i woke up slightly afraid. I was still in a sitting position.

Tried again. I stared slipping to sleep and my stomach very vaguely started getting that falling feeling when D entered my room. He stood by my bed. I could feel him staring at me and it gave me acreepy feeling. I woke up but didn't open my eyes. I could hear him breathing beside me. Ignored him and decided to try LD again.

In no time the falling feeling came back. I told myself to let it happen and I'd fall into a LD. I flipped backward through the headboard and fell a short distance very quickly. In complete darkness I landed on my knees. I knew I was in a dream. 

A choir began singing on each side of me. I couldn't see them but knew they were close. Their voices were Heavenly, peaceful, and I felt that they were the voices of angels singing for me to stay with them. The voices were so amazingly warm and sweet. I wondered if maybe I was dead instead of in a dream. I started to panic but the voices picked up and I was easily calmed again.

One commanding voice annouced the arrival of their newest angel. Again I thought I'd died, but didn't care. I was peaceful and warm in the dark. A beam of light cut through the dark from above. At this point I split from body and observed myself from a distance. I was a small kneeling figure showered in an amazingly bright spotlight in the midst of eternal blackness. 

Suddenly the kneeling me's arms shot straight up into the air and were frozen there. Though I wasn't in my body I could feel it's pain. Just inbetween my shoulder blades a searing pain started. It worsened and a pair of wings ripped through the skin and spread straight out from my body. The pain was indescribable and agonizing but I couldn't seem to voice my agony. 

I was stunned by this site for a few moments before realizing the winged me was locked in sleep paralysis type situation. This made me believe that I definately was in a LD. Telepathically I urged the winged me to break free, encouraged it as much as I silently could. Suddenly I could hear D's breathing again. It slowly overpowered the heavenly choir. That sound served to assure me that I was dreaming and I fiercely but wordlessly demanded the winged me to break free.

"What's wrong?" D's voice startled me out of the dream.

I was awake, still sitting in bed but my arms above my head as they had been in the dream and I couldn't move, open my eyes or speak. Stuck in paralysis yet again! I eventually struggle out of it but refused to open my eyes. I felt that if I opened them that I'd lose the ability to LD. So once again I ignored D and set out to quest for lucidity again. 

I slipped into a dream again almost immediately. The falling feeling didn't happen this time and I was in darkness again. And.. of course, I found myself paralysed for what felt like the millionth time. At this point I know I'm dreaming and try struggle to move so that I can continue on into a LD. The lucid tasks popped into my mind as I struggled. I was determined to do them both if I could unfreeze myself. I then felt D lay on my bed, across it at my feet. The movement of the matress shocked me out of the dream. 

I was still in a sitting position on my bed and quite pissed off at having been awakened again. I chose to ignore D still so I could get the lucid tasks done. I let myself slip away, at this point it was effortless. 

I 'woke up' sitting in the same position as when I'd fallen asleep. And I was once more stuck in dream sleep paralysis. I could still hear the breathing, but now it was louder, closer and somehow threatening. I became afraid, could sense something was there by my bed that I couldn't see. I maniacally struggeld out of the dream SP and rolled to the opposite side of bed. 

I got up on my knees in the darkness and was instantly filled to the brim with a murderous anger and hatred towards the breathing thing that dare tresspass in my room. I began yelling, swearing and threatening to kill the thing once I got my hands on it. I began swinging and swiping through thin air trying to get a grip on the thing so I could rip it to shreds with my bare hands. I dared it to show itself, told it I would kill it, and continually cursed at the top of my lungs at it. The rage within me was so powerful that it felt as if it were seeping out of my pores and radiating outward from my body.

My eyes popped open suddenly. I was laying on my right side in bed. The above scenes came back to me in amazing clairity and I was sort of afraid to move thinking I'd be locked in SP again. I sat up effortlessly though and looked at my hands for a few minutes. Still wasn't sure if I really was awake so I bit down hard on my finger. It hurt. I was awake. I glanced over toward my closet, toward where the breathing in the last dream had come from. I muttered, "stay the fuck out of my dreams." then got out of bed, left the bedroom.

Very strange sequence of dreams and FAs, even for me.



woohoo... it posted

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed May 30th

>>>>usual

*1- Fleas*

My pets all had fleas, even the birds. For some reason I was trying to manually remove them all. On the ferret which is white, the fleas were clearly visible. She was loaded with them



*2- Conditioning*

I was in a second story apt. Washed my hair then conditioned it and twirled my hair into tight little curls nestled close to my head. Waited for a bit then got a pitcher of water, went out onto the porch and rinsed my hair. The water fell down onto a guy and girl below, I apologised but continued rinsing. 



*3- River Crossing*

Me & others had to cross a river. We used a pole to launch ourselves across to a shrubby little island. Once we were all on it we somehow lost direction, wasn't sure which way we'd been heading. So we stood there arguing over which way we were supposed to jump as the river slowly started to overtake the island.



*4- Stalking Lights*

I walked from rez to bford. As I came up newport Rd by the river a pair of bright white lights zoomed across the sky. They stopped and turned to shine down on me. Thought at first they were ufos. I wasn't in need of a probing so I hid down under some willows.
The lights stayed, growing brighter and larger. I ran. Found my way to a house and locked myself in.



*6- Inflatable Cruise Ship*

Sis MJ and I walked along a pier. We came to a very large cruise ship that was being inflated. It looked like a monsterous kids jumping play palace. People boarded it as if it were a normal cruise ship. My sister wanted to sneak onto it or at least sneak onto the little canoe type boats that were tied to the back of the bigger boat. I convinced her not to, an inflatable cruise ship is destined to sink.
We sat on a bench and watched the ship leave, waiting for it to sink.



*7- Millers Ressurection*

At grams. Someone was paving over the field between her house and Miller's store. I watched the entire process feeling sick that they were ruining an entire field.
Went across and sat by the store. It was very busy for a bit then everything cleared. All that was left was a big maching flattening the blacktop over the field. It was driven by a blond guy. 
He eventually came over, I asked why he was doing that. Said he was making ample parking. I asked how much he was going to make working there. He told me 15 dollars an hour. I told him I only made 8 an hour when i worked at the store. He laughed and went back to paving the field. I hated that guy.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thurs May 31st

*1- Bitch Ticket*

Walked down unfamiliar road where I was handed tickets every few hundred feet or so. I started rifling through the tickets to read what they said and one only had the word BITCH written on it in huge bold black letters. 



*2- Cat Napping*

Kids next door were trying to swipe my cat Padre. He was hiding between the fence and the cedars next door. I went and saved him. Very loud music played, booming classical music. Looked back to my house, windows were wide open, music spilling out of them. 



*3- Relating Dreams in a Dream/Storage Tree*

Walked with my sis MJ. As we went through Vic. Park I stopped, a dream came back to me. I told my sister about how in that dream I saw her kids, filthy and in tattered clothes running and playing in that park. With them was her ex who was well dressed, who seemed to be 'taking care' of the dirty kids. 
A blackbird in a low tree hole took my attention, then I saw an old black man enter a door in the side of that tree. Inside of it was a storage room. I ended up talking to him about various things that I can't remember now.



*4- Tiered Court*

In a courtlike building. Waited in the stuffy court room for something to happen. Nothing did so I went outside, Came back in everyone was gone. Entered the courtroom. It was one huge main room with smaller rooms on severeal different Teirs. I climed up and took business cards from these rooms. 
Came back down and entered a lawyer's room. Inside was my old French teacher and Biology teachers. They said hi and asked if I was going to plead innocent or guilty. I backed out and left.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Fri June 1st

No recall



Sat June 2nd

*1- Cow & Snake Farm*

On a farm that was mostly cows. I was herding them into the barn. The calves were stubborn and wouldn't go. Eventually got them all in. Slammed the double doors shut and accidentally closed them on a calf's nose. I opened the door, shoved it back inside and walked to the field.
All over in the grass were thousands of snakes. I walked amist them in bare feet, trying to guide them all in the same direction. I don't think I herded them to where they were supposed to go.



*2- Phone Rod*

Talked to C.H by using this long thick yellow antena like object. I had to stick the round metal nub into my year and move the antenna around to pick up her voice, then I had to yell out my convo. Don't recall what we talked about. I was very distracted trying to keep the antenna positioned properly.



*3- Sputtering Water/Bell Thing*

Tried to take a shower, the water wouldn't come. Tried the bath faucet and it worked but it sputtered and water trickled out of it as if it were a shower head. Eventually it went dry.
D took me outside and showed me that someone had removed the bottom screw on cap of a large copper bell shaped pipe. All the other pipes in the house seemed to be connected to this thing that dangled on the back porch. We couldn't find the cap.



*4- Snake Sand Hill*

Sis MJ and I walked along the river. Came to a wide open field where a very large long sand hill had been constructed. The sand was a rusty reddish colour. I climed to the top of the hill, sis stayed at the bottom. As I walked along I noticed holes about the width of baseballs all along the bottom of the hill. Out of them large boa like snake heads would peep out and twist around to look at me. My sister tried to catch these snakes but they would disappear back into their hollows when she neared.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sun June 3rd

*1- Jf & Travelling*

Talked to JF on the internet about travelling. We were making plans to travel somewhere together. Shut off the comp and then went to the television. There, on screen, was our convo as if the TV were a computer monitor. D had been reading our convo all along. 
This infuriated me and I broke his TV. I don't remember how but it ended up a smoking pile of scattered television components.



*2- Talking to Self & Stow Away Boy*

Happened to look out into my back yard. A woman was atop my picnic table seemingly talking to herself. She kept gesturing up to my roof too as if someone were upon it. 
Went out to confront her, as I did peered into the back of D's truck. There a small boy was curled up. He had been planning to run away, was going to sneak back out of the truck again whereever we stopped next. Coaxed him out of the truck and tried to send him home. He wouldn't go.



*3- Wedding Pot*

Was in a crowed house (i think). Didn't want to be there. We were all supposed to go to a wedding. I saw a band new very large cooking pot. I picked it up and used it as an excuse to get out, saying that the pot was supposed to be delivered the the reception hall so that they could prepare a large pot of corn soup.
Took the pot and left walking.



*4- Potatoes & UFOs at Grams*

Came out from my bedroom at my grandmothers. Could smell she was cooking breakfast, fried potatoes and onions. I got up and watched her cook. Felt good. Think I was a kid again, felt less 'there' or something.
Sibs and I went out ot play. Saw severeal lights in the sky. Everyone else was in awe. I became afraid. I knew the lights were looking for me. I crept back into the house and watched through the window.
Went to the back window and a massive 'merry-go-round' type UFO hung low in the sky. It was a large ring of varying shapes that slowly moved in a circle like a merry-go- round would, except none of the shapes were connected to anything. They just rotated in a slow and sinister way. Atop them was a dark coloured cap. All around and through the thing little multicoloured balls of light darted engergetically.
People lined up and watched the thing. I was terrified of it. I came closer and I went outside to tell the idiots to run and hide but I couldn't find words. Noticed a very tall skinny man seemed to be watching me. I tried to stay out of his site but he always was there watcthing.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Mon June 4th


*1- The Winding Road & The Cult*

Me and D walked down a barely used dirt road that had a twisted willow bough like fence along the right side. Lanes occasionally made their way from the road but we couldn't see where they lead to.
We came to a wider lane and followed it. When it broke out from the trees we could see several shabby cabins in a clearing. I got a bad feeling and started backing away from the area. I knew if we went any closer we wouldn't be able to leave.
D took off through the trees, I followed the lane back to the road. At the bottom a blond guy in a security uniform was standing. I asked him where D had gone. He said he hadn't seen anyone but I knew the guy was lying. They'd gotten him. I pretended to call the police and the guy said cell phones couldn't work out where we were. 
So I left. What else were there that I could do? If I tried to save him I'd end up disappeared to.



*2- The Caf Restaurant*

Me and someone else went to a fast food joint. They had four cafeteria type counters where we had to take our plates and get our food. I remember visiting all four counters but only remember having roast beef and mashed potatoes on my plate. After picking at it a bit I started to wonder where the rest of my food had gone.



*3- Sprouting Heart*

Showered, changed and as I did up my front connecting bra I felt a lump about the size of a quarter between my breasts. I was suddenly very afraid. I wouldn't look down at it but I felt it with the tips of my fingers. It hurt, as if someone had stomped me in the chest. The pain was so great that it brought tears to my eyes.
Despite the pain I couldn't stop feeling the growth. Some point I realized it was a  piece of my heart that had broken through my chest and ripped through my skin. I didn't know what to do. Couldn't look at it. Couldn't move. Just stood there in pain and knowing I would soon die.

----------


## Daeva

You and your strange dreams...And you say mine are odd.  :tongue2: 

The heart one is interesting and I like the 'cult' one a lot.  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Your dreams are odd, you psycho! :p

I figured you'd like the cult dream.

----------


## Daeva

Hey! My dreams are an accurate reflection of myself, not psycho.  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Fine fine... maybe you're not a psycho. But you're definitely a sociopath.  :wink2:

----------


## Daeva

As if you aren't.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Shhhhh about that!
 ::nono:: 
You promised you wouldn't tell.

----------


## Daeva

I didn't say anything, I typed it.  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Smartass.
 ::bslap:: 

I wonder which of your secrets I should spill since you seem to like letting mine slip. 
 ::D:

----------


## Daeva

Spill any of them you want, your choice. But people might flock to me if you do  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Only the freaks. Are you willing to deal with a dogpile of them?

----------


## Merlock

Oh, please, get a room...a chat room!  ::movingmrgreen:: 

*runs*

----------


## Daeva

I think the real question is are you ready to see them dogpile me

----------


## Vex Kitten

I think Merlock is right. This convo had gone on long enough here!
You sociopathic, secret spilling, soon to be freak magnet!!

----------


## NeAvO

*walks in and watches the fight*

 :Drama:  Oh please don't stop on my account.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Too late, NeAvO. I already kicked his butt. :p

----------


## Daeva

...or so she says. :p

----------


## Vex Kitten

Are you insinuating that I lied? Hmm?

*breaks out the ass kicking boots*

----------


## Daeva

Hey! I was just saying that what you think might not be truth, not that you yourself lied... ::shock::

----------


## NeAvO

Oooh you in trouble.... ::o:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Haha. Two butt kickings in one day. I think that's a new record for Daeva.  ::D: 



Tues June 5th

*note, unintentionally got 8 hrs sleep and feel craptastic today

*1- Taxi*

Dreamed about the show Taxi but I was a part of it. A huge argument happened due to Devito's char wanting to install a television set in the establishment. Kaufman's char was the accountant and tried to convince that a tv would send them into the red (for some rediculous reason I can't recall now)



*2- SchoolTrip & Shopping*

Was on a school trip to a small mall. I meandered off on my own into a bookstore. Later a bunch of elderly and obviously imfirm people came in. They all surrounded me and were singing some annoying song. Pushed my way free and went to a dress shop. There a tall, thin guy in a tux approached me. He asked me to help him shop and started going through and holding up dresses to himself, asking me how they looked. I'd nod or shake approval or disapproval. He picked a gold sequinned dress with matching shoes, some sort fancy hat or hairpiece and a shawl or scarf. As he purchased those he asked me to pick out a piece of jewelery for him. I went to check out the jewelery but nothing seemed to suit the flashiness of the guy's personality.



*3- D & The Dogs*

Had been on the comp, went back to my room and it was flooded with water that went up to the middle of the bed's mattress. The water held at the doorway, didn't seep out. Next I know I'm on the bed. D is there (naked I think) with a dog on the bed. In the water surrounding the bed is what I initially thought was a dolphin. It leapt out of the water and up onto the bed. had the body of a blue dolphin and the head of a scottish terrier. D patted it and it flipped back into the water. 
I leaned over the bed and watched the dolphin dog swimming about.



*4- Attempted Seduction*

A char from a site I used to visit was in this dream. Me and someone else, can't remember who now, were walking down an alley. This chick jumps out and attempts to use pharamones to seduce us. While it seems to work on the guy with me I only laugh it off, saying pharamones may make you seem more appealing but I still have the will to say, Go fuck yourself, whore and walk away. 
She became offended and I just walked away. Eventually the guy came with me and that chick kept stalking us. More and more I could feel the urge building to simply kill her. As we walked along I tried to come up with a quick but nasty way to be rid of her.



*5- Grannie's, Snowing & Dream Recollection*

Was at my aunt G's for a birthday party. I got bored quickly and left. It was snowing out so I escaped from it by going into the store on Market St. Inside it was a splicing of a store and the laundry mat it used to be. I poked around until I realized I had no money.
Went back out into the snow and came to a huge drift. Climbed atop it and slid down. Started up Market st again and a Taxi went by. I watched it till it zipped around a corner. The Taxi dream came back to me, as did several others, I knew they were dreams I'd had throughout the night (but apparently I wasn't bright enough to realize I was dreaming at that moment). I knew if I titled them I would remember them so I grabbed a small branch from a tree and wrote out the titles to those dreams in the snow. There were about 5 or 6 written and I ran out of room to write as the snow had been trampled. Continued on up market to the casino repeating the dream titles in my mind so I wouldn't forget about them. 



*6- Niagara Falls & The Masquerade*

Was living in the states again, I think. I walked down Pine Ave toward the little alley way we used to take to get to the falls. Before I got there all kinds of people burst out of the surrounding buildings and startes singing and dancing around. They were dressed in every day clothing but all were wearing these creepy white feminine masks. For whatever reason I covered my own face with a hand and proceeded on to the falls, trying to avoid all the masked and singing freaks.



*7- Lennie Me & The Bird Nests*

Was at a church from my childhood. I didn't want to go inside, instead I searched the wall of cedars for bird nests. I felt someone approach me from behind, turned and it was a very big not too bright looking guy. I instantly thought of Lennie from Of Mice and Men. He asked what i was doing so i told him. He helped me search for nests. when he found one he lifted me up onto his shoulders to peek into it. 
The pastor of the church came out and yelled at us, made the guy set me down and then he dragged 'Lennie' away. I muttered a couple of things at the priest then went back to bird nest hunting. 
Back in the graveyard, in the lowest crotch of a gnarly tree I saw a robin nest. Climbed up and peered in. All that was inside were two baby birds that looked as if they'd been turned to marble. I wanted to keep them but someone came back and made me get out of the tree.
I ended up walking home.



*8- Backyard Railway*

There was a railroad back in the field behind my yard. I went back to take photos. To my surprise a big chunk of the tracks was missing. Went back to the house to inform others that part of the RR had been stolen. NO one cared. I went back alone and there was a two story high scaffolding with thick wooden beams lined neatly crosswise atop it. I climbed up and admired the view. 
Looked back to see a second scaffold and somehow picked up one of the monster wooden beams and made a bridge of it from one scaffold to the other. I skipped quite easily across. Once there I tried to arrange the beams. Once done I discovered I couldn't get down. Had to swing upside down and then latch onto one of the metal posts and slowly slide down it. Got to the ground again and looked at my sleeves. They were covered in rust, as was the front of me. I tried cleaning it off but it wouldn't come off.



*9- Dream Title-ing &Cardinal Swarm*

I was sitting in the truck listening to music. Something about the music reminded me of the niagara Falls Mask dream so I thought about that for a bit, then the other dreams I'd had. I huffed onto the window to fog it and I titled the new dreams I could remember. I think there were 5. I made myself read over the list a couple of times before the fog faded away.
When I decided to get out I recognised the area as D's mother's place. I wandered off back into the bush alone. A cardinal song caught my ear and I saw one flapping out of a tree. I knew there had to be a nest there so I checked it out. Came to a clearing and on the end of a low hanging pine branch was a nest made of yellow straw. I reached up and instantly a swarm of female cardinals flocked into the trees. They looked as if they would attack but I yanked the branch down anyway and looked into the nest. One naked baby bird was curled inside. I didn't touch it though I wanted to. The cardinals crept closer, all peeping in a high annoying chorus. I let the branch go and left but the cardinals followed. 


***I know I dreamed of horribly mutilating someone too but I sadly I can't call that dream back up.

----------


## Daeva

Lennie was a great character. We read that at the end of the school year and that book was just great, even with the sad ending it had. The movie was good too, I like the ending in that more because it faded out after he did what he had to do, rather then them coming up and inviting him for that drink and all that.

----------


## Merlock

It's not fair...my dreams faded this morning...and you had nine yesterday...
It's a conspiracy, I say. -.-

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Wow, I read that entire WILD one on the last page in shock.  That sounds awesome.  I like how you just kind of 'fell' through the headboard into your dream.  How did you get into that state so easily?  Was it your position?

Looks like I have another idol.  Interesting dreams.   ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:* That was a good book. I've read it several times and just re read it again a few weeks ago. It's not even that long of a story but leaves such a powerful impression. 

*Merlock:* If I could somehow pass on some dreaming ability to you until you your recall became regular, I would. 

*CoLdBlooDed:* I actually fell asleep on my back. The dream started with me sitting up against my headboard. I guess I should have been clearer about that. But it was a series of little lucid dreams and false awakenings until I woke up on my side in bed.


Wed June 6th

*note, stomach troubles again yesterday.  :Sad: 
>>>>usual

*1- Rapids Road*

In the truck D & I and a bunch of kids were driving up a road that was a shallow creek. He stopped, I got out to take photos. Some of the kids got out and played in the water.
Taz laid in a part of the stream that was deep and had a strong current. She held onto a rock and stayed underwater. Her little sister was beside her doing the same thing. 
The wind picked up to hurricane strength. I sloshed back to the truck and held onto the mirror and inside handle. Nearly got swept away. The water rose. After the strong wind passes I grabbed the little sister and put her in the truck, she was soaked, all branches and sand and mud. I tried to help Taz but she didn't want help so I left her. Got in the truck and started up the stream again.



*2- Hostages*

About a dozen people were held hostage in a store.Don't think I was one of them. Watched this dream happen. Eventually some guys come busting through the windows like SWAT and machine gun down the hostage takers.
After the ordeal the hostages filed out of the store as if nothing had happened. During their capture, a man and a woman became close. A shrink outside the store offered to wipe everyone's memory of the situation. Most declined. The man and woman took up the offer. The man then became his regular bastard self and the woman ignored his gruff advances. She walked away.



*3- DV & London*

Was replying to various threads on this board. I came across one that served only to irritate the hell out of me and wrote up a very long response to it. I tried to post it but wasn't allowed.
So I continued skimming through the site. Saw a thread that Seeker was meeting a Dv member in London, I PMed him and asked him to take me with. Haha



*4- MartyB & The Bar*

Walked into a big sports bar. Sat at a table with some guy I didn't know. It was the only table with spots left. Another guy came along, it was an NHL goalie named Martin Brodeur (sp?) He ordered us all drinks. Another dark haired female sat with us and he ordered her a drink too.
I got a bloody ceaser and downed it thirstily. Marty bragged about his hockey career and then led into stories about him getting all kinds of chicks. The waitress came over and hit on her. She brushed him off. I laughed. He then hit on the other girl at the table. She got up and left. I found this extremely funny and laughed my ass off. Started teasing him. I made a comment about him being like Moses, except instead of parting the red sea he raises a hand and women cut him a clear path through the place. 
He didn't find that too funny and told me to get out of HIS bar. I finished off my drink and left. Looked for someplace else to hang out.



*5- Brainwashing Televisions*

Sci-Fi type scene. It had to do with aliens brainwashing other aliens via a tv set. I don't know how it got found out that this was the way they were taking over the galaxy but it was found out and a big war ensued. 
During this war I had to transport all the 'bad' television sets to the dump planet. That planet happened to look a lot like earth. I landed the ship, it's cockpit looked remarkably like the Millenium Falcon's, and dumped off the TVs. I left and went back to the war but it was already ended. There was nothing but space debris for as far as the eye could see.



*6- Loony Tunes Opera*

Watching cartoons, saw the title of an opera (can't remember which). So I left it on out of curiosity. It turned out to be a cartoon that starred Elmer Fudd. He was a hardcore military type guy with glasses and a gas mask on. 
He and three others were in persuit of something and singing as they gave chase. They caught the person and tied him to a pole in the middle of no where. A new guy barked out orders to the military men. Elmer stepped up to execute the guy but his gun malfunctioned and he ended up shooting everyone else but the intended. The gun even backfired on him. The scenes were extremelly graphic and I thought, wow... when did cartoons turn like this?
Near the end of the opera Elmer's dog left him to die. He saw a poodle, mated with it and at the very end of the show I had gotten pulled into the cartoon. I had to take the dog over to the poodle's owners house. There were 22 muttish puppies and one cream and brown kitten that the poodle had had. They told me to take the mutts or they'd be put to sleep. 
There were two black and white cats up in the tree talking using an odd sign language. I watched them for a bit before saying I'd take the animals. Loaded them up and left, not knowing what the hell I was going to do with them and cursing Elmer Fudd for dying and leaving me his dog. 



*7- T's Shelter*
My cousin T's house had been turned into some sort of youth shelter. She told me she never used the upstairs so she let it be turned into a houseing thing. The local government paid for the renovations.
I ended up staying at the place. Got sick of the girl's inane chatter and said I was going to take a shower. The shower was out in the wide hall and I wondered why the hell it was in such an open area. 
Washed up a bit then realized I was standing on carpet. There was no shower drain. The carpet seemed to absorb all the water. 
A guy appeared, I wrapped myself in a towel and asked him what idiot put a shower in the middle of a hall. He said it was regulation and perfectly fine. I told him to leave. Before I could finish showering the other girls came up and all went into a single room. They started singing Caledonia and giggled as they sang. I had the feeling they were trying to piss me off.

----------


## NeAvO

> *3- DV & London*
> 
> Was replying to various threads on this board. I came across one that served only to irritate the hell out of me and wrote up a very long response to it. I tried to post it but wasn't allowed.
> So I continued skimming through the site. Saw a thread that Seeker was meeting a Dv member in London, I PMed him and asked him to take me with. Haha



That would've been cool, I live an hour from London. Then again would I want to me the woman who assults me  ::wink::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Assault you? Hm. Speaking of... it's been a while.

*tackles and hogties you then messes up your hair*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thurs June 7

>>>>usual

*1- Vampires*

Played on online vampire game that would switch back and forth between the game and reality. I don't think I was a full vampire but I was very close to being one. 


*2- Basement Red Light*

I was wrapped in a thick long towel rummaging around in my basement. Don't recall what I was looking for but it grew dark and I needed light. I searched for the lightswitch but there was none. 
I was supposed to to a strip show for some unrecallable reason, and I needed to find the light switch to turn on the red light before I could dance.


*3- Crossroads*

Simply recall seeing 4 dirt roads intersecting, I was high above looking down onto the scene.

----------


## Daeva

See, as I told you last night, you're a vampire. Vampire!

----------


## Vex Kitten

YOU! You implanted that thought and made that dream happen!

----------


## Daeva

I did nothing of the sort, blood sucker.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I'm not a blood sucker, and even if i were that's no where near as bad as what you were doing in your dream. You sick pervert!

----------


## Daeva

lol, you know you loved my dream.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Maaaaybe.
 ::chuckle::

----------


## The Cusp

lol, I was going to suggest that your were some sort of dream recall vampire too, that drains other people's recall.  It's the only explanation that makes sense.  The amount of dreams you remember just isn't natural!

----------


## Merlock

Hahah, actually, that makes sense now that I think about it. >.<
How when I have good recall, you barely recall anything, and when you recall so many dreams, like all the past three days (!), I have no recall!
Vampire! Call the...inquisition, vampire hunters, someone!

----------


## Vex Kitten

HEY! I'm not a vampire of any sort. Not that I know of anyway. :p


Friday June 8th

>>> Ususal

*1- Blind Driving*

Drove a van to Tetulla Heights to walk along the river. We get there after much wandering. Get out and notice the sun is low. Remember I have to be back home by 3pm. Look at my watch and it's broken. I flip it over and back again and it's still broken, stopped at 1 something.
Get back in, my neiece and nephew are with me. Driving back home down dirt roads and suddenly realize I'm driving with my eyes closed. I can imagine out the roads home and know where to turn but I can't seem to open my eyes. I wonder if maybe I'm dreaming but lose the thought as I concentrated on getting home safely.



*2- Stranded*

Me, T and K were walking down a highway. Turned down a narrow dirt road. Every hundred feet or so was a house set back in the trees. The mailboxes at the end of the driveway all had hiawatha flags on them or big blue and white ribbons. I guessed we were on one of the reserves in the states. Somehow I ended up on a bike, was circling the pair of females as we talked. A big girl was sitting in the ditch. As I passed her she whipped a beer bottle at my tire. I skidded to a stop and turned around. She was gone. Instead a young indian guy was sitting in the ditch. I told him what the girl had done. He laughed and said she did that to everyone. I guess that was a good enough answer for me, stood and talked to the guy, told him we were stranded here.
He asked, "We?"
I looked back, T and K were gone. I drove back to look for them. The road turned into a long hallway and where the laneways had been were now entrances into rooms. I peered into each as I went and in one saw T curled on the couch with a guy who was feeling her up. I barged in and started smacking the guy around, telling him to leave her alone, she had a man and family. He left and T got up, sort of dazed looking. K was sleeping with some other guy. She got up and I held their hands as we went out into the lving room. I tried calling long distance to D to come pick us up but couldn't get through. I seriously considered walking back to Canada, wondered how long it would take.



*3- Candy UFO's.*

Was videotaping a water ski or boat race event. Can't remember what exaclty but up in the sky i noticed two large dark objects steadily growing bigger. I stayed on the objects for a while till they got close enough that everyone else noticed them. They looked like two giant Reese's peanut butter cups soaring around in the sky. They eventually crashed into each other. 
Everyone else left, afraid but I stayed knowing other similar UFO s would soon show up to retrieve the crashed ones. I didn't go any closer to the crash site though. I just stayed where I was and kept the video camera pointed at the sky.



*4- Kittens & Mourning Doves*

Was exploring and old rundown house carefully. It was an oddly shaped place that was built in a square shape around a garden situated right in the middle of the house. I couldn't find my way out into the garden. 
Out there were several frolicing kittens of various colours. I noticed in the middle of the yard was a grey kitten that had a mourning dove by the neck. It would let it go and then chase it down again. The bird seemed wounded, couldn't fly. The kitten kept pouncing on it and chewing at it's neck as the bird's mate paced around the pair trying to intimidate the kitten off of it's prey. The kitten didn't seem to care and kept mangling the mourning dove. I wanted to get out and put the bird up somewhere safe where the kittens couldn't get it but I couldn't find a way into the garden.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat June 9th

>bed 5 am - 8:30a
>couch
>classcal
>Side south

*1- Spider*

In a cobwebby hall moving and cleaning stuff. Spiders would skitter about occasionally and I'd let them escape. Got to the end of the hall and there was a mangled piece of metal furniture there. A huge spiderweb draped over the thing and in it was a large black widow spider that i started throwing smaller spiders to. I'd inspect it as it would bite and then wrap the other spiders into cocoons.
The spider seemed bigger each time I turned to throw another spider to it. After a bit it was bigger than my hand and would come up and snatch the smaller spider and eat it in one swallow. 
Got tired of feeding it and was going to sweep the web down but when I turned to do it the spider had turned into a lanky looking pale guy, sort of edward scissorhand-ish looking, the odd spikey hair and stance, dressed in black. He stared at me and I thought maybe he would attack but he backed intot he corner and wouldn't move. I stepped closer and he pressed back into the corner. I didn't know what to think and we just stood there staring at each other.



*2- Cartoon me*

In an odd house, it's angles and walls were improbably. The house shouldn't have even been standing. Outside was a porch that balanced on one narrow beam. Upon the porch were people who looked vaguely cartoonish.
Inside I sat with an orange haired guy. We deeply discussed something or other and were going to leave but the guy's twin appeared and handed us bracelets. There was one for everyone in the house but me. Feeling dejected I just stood up and started down the stairs. There was a mirror on the way down. I glimpsed into it to see that I was like a cartoon. I stared at myself for a bit and then wondered where I was exactly. I ran back upstairs to find the orange haired guy. He was gone but his bracelet was there. I picked it up and put it on then went to search for him.



*3- Play Palace*

Was in a very large flashy kid's play palace. I was watching my nieces and nephews play, making sure the other kids didn't try pick on them. After a bit my sister MA sneaked up and tried to take a photo of me. I gave her the finger just as she took the picture and she started complaining about how she never could get a decent picture of me. She then stalked me around the place trying to get a photo. I kept my hand up, palm facing out ward to shield my face from any potential pix she might attemtp to take. 



*4- Creeping Void*

In a meeting hall of some sort, the entire town was gathered there discussing some threat. It was all boring and I didn't pay much attention. Went outside and toward the south was a large black wall that seemed to consume everything in it's path. They sky and earth was gone and the black void was steadily getting closer. 
I remember someone yelling that time had halted and the end of it was catching up to us. I knew that was wrong. The void was something else, but I wasn't sure what. I remembered it from some place before.
I ran back into the hall, which now was a multistory building. The meeting was on the top floor. I told them the void was coming and no one believed me. They said it wouldn't be there for another day or so. I just left then, ran down several stairs and when i opened the front door there was nothing but eternal gaping black in which undulationg thin threads of shimmering light floated lazily around. Sort of like how spider threads will drift in a breeze. I slammed the door and backed away backed into a guy. He told me we had to find another way out before the void swallowed the building. We ran upstairs and smashed out a third story window on the side of the building opposite the void and dove out into the lake below. 
I swirled uncontrollably underwater and as I sought the way back to the surface the light of day was suddenly snuffed out. I swam straight upward and when I broke surface I was in a place that was was draped in blinking christmas lights and there were gingerbread letters spellingsomething out on a building nearby. I treaded water thinking.. .What the ... and for some reason became terrified. I didn't want to be there so I submerged again and swam under water a bit. When I surfaced again I was seemingly in the middle of an completely still ocean. I could see forever in every direction, nothing but flat water and cloudless blue sky. That immense expanse of forever made me feel incredibly small and alone. I didn't know what to do and only remember floating in the water confused, thinking I'd taken a wrong turn somehow.

----------


## Daeva

Hmm...this place is awfully quiet...

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah, beware the tumbleweeds rolling through.
Been busy busy.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Mon Jun 18th


>3 am - 7:30
>>> usual

*1- Job Interview*

Waited outside in the truck for a job interview. A tall bald guy came out of a building and hopped in the back of the truck. I backed out of my parking spot and pulled into several others as the guy asked me job type questions. The final spot, I pulled in and out of the parking spot 3 times before shutting off the vehicle to finish the in vehicle interview.



*2- Sis Denied*

Me, my mother and my MA were roaming a college. We went in with her and talked to a college board member. The guy looked like a prick, he listed reason after reason why my sister couldn't attend that college. The dumbest reason was because she was too short. I started arguing with the guy that height has nothing to do with intelligence but he continually argued that it did and it was proven. My mother didn't say anything.


*3- White and Black Trucks*

At my grandmother's. I was cleaning the yard to cut the grass. A white truck eventuallly pulled in and asked for directions to someplace. A black truck pulled in behind that one and asked for directions to a place I didnt' know. They two truck drivers eventually started arguing with one another over the directions.



*4- Flies & Filth*

Cleaned out a filthy apartment that had a very low ceiling. Started by trying to kill all the flies in the house. The cieling and corners of walls in the house and light fixtures were all covered in fly crap. I found a huge can of bug killer and started spraying it all over the house. I held my sleeve over my nose as I sprayed so I wouldn't inhale too much of the fumes. I wondered if I'd fall on my back and spin like a raided fly if I inhaled too much of the poison. This made me laugh and I kept spraying. Someone else was in the room with me and they looked at me like I was crazy.



*5-Sweet Dreams*

I went to check my po box and sifted through all the junk mail. There was only on legit letter so I stuck it in my pocket and left. Half way home I pulled out the letter and opened it. It was a quickly scribbled message that read Sweet Dreams. I checked the envelope for a return address or postmark. There were none. My name wasn't even on the front of the envelope anymore. I think got some one else's letter by mistake.

----------


## NeAvO

The sweet dreams looks like a sign tthat you were dreaming, I thought your dream self was smart :p

----------


## Vex Kitten

I was thinking that too. 

Too bad the dream me isn't the brightest bulb in the pack and couldn't figure it out.

----------


## ezekiel7

HiiiiiiIIIIiiii... How you doin' ? funny story. A guy that I work across the room from is on the same forum. crazy huh ?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues June 19th

>4am-8am
>>>usual

*1. Unstability & Dogs WILD*

Went to bed late and amazingly slid unintentionally right in to a WILD

'Woke up' in my bed. Knew I was dreaming. Got up off the bed easily, looked over on the other side of the bed and someone was laying there. My vision was slightly blurry and to stabalize the dream I looked at my hands. Suddenly everything went stark black and white and rapidly blinked from positive to negative. 

I tried to shoud out "Clear" but I couldn't talk. My mouth felt alot like it does after getting numbed at the dentist. I struggled for a bit to yell then realized I didn't need to.

Instead I focussed on one thing in the bedroom and forced it to be clear. The rapid blinking stopped and the room stabalized. It was my room totally spotless.

I turned and went out into the hallway. As I stepped out of my room I remembered the lucid tasks. At that very monent My Jack Russel came trotting down the hall. She looked up at me. I can't remember what I asked her but I stood there waiting for her to answer me. She didn't. I started continually talking to her, like that would trick her into speaking. She still didn't talk. So then I started yelling at her to speak. Still nothing.

Another bigger dog came down the hall and I had the feeling that one would speak to me but that wouldn't count because it wasn't My pet. 
I slid down the wall and sat on the floor in front of the dogs, practically begging my dog to speak, telling her I hadn't completed a lucid task in months. Still nothing.

I then remembered the one walk through fire task. I wondered if I could produce flames on the ends of all my finger tips. I held up my hand and was going to try but I suddenly woke up.



*2- Conjuring JF* *WILD*

Fell back to sleep and ended up in a WILD.

I seemed to be exactlly where I'd left off in the previous, except the dogs were gone. I wondered where they had went. 

I then decided to try conjur him into the dream. I focussed on bringing his face into focus in front of me. Nothing. I pulled all my will together and tried to force him into my dream. Still nothing.

Frustrated that nothing was working for me, I ended up yelling out his name as if he were a dog, Calling for him to come to me. Still nothing. I had the feeling that he wanted to come but something was blocking the way. Something was blocking me. I tried to figure out what it was but before I could I woke up again.



*3- RD's Party*

Only remember there was a huge party on RD's lawn amidst the old junked cars and school busses.



*4- Birds & Snake Bits*

Was taking photos in a feild. Saw some reddish orange birds that sort of looked like Cardinals. I followed and tried to get a good photo. At my feet I saw the end of a black snake tail disappear into the grass. I reached down and snagged it, the tail brok off and was in between my fingers still twitching.
Heard the rustle of grass. Ahead was a hump of the snake, it was a few inches thick and black with yellowish diamons on it. I reached over and grabbed it. I pulled it out of the grass. It was about 31/2 ot 4 ft long and had no head. Looked like something had chewed the head off. I took it with me and threw it on the pavement and watched it squirm and thrash about wildly. Others watched it too. I took photos, wondering how it was possible for the thing to be alive with no head.



*5- 69 Corners & Swords*

The corner store at 69 Corners sold swords. I'd bought one and the woman was polishing it up for me. Guy was there hitting on the gi rl as she tried to take care of business. He grabbed the sword and wrapped it in tin foil.
The woman admitted she knicked the blade and that pissed me off. But it was the onlly sword of it's kind so I decided to get it anyway.
I gave the woman a 500 dollar bill. She gave me my change, a few hundred dollars, all in Loonies. Took forever for her counting them out and stacking them up before me.



*6-Seeking JF*

In a very large upper story apartment. It seemed vaguely familiar in dream. I think I was a kid. I was looking for JF. He was hiding on me. Think we were playing hide and seek. 
There was an adult there who kept trying to talk to me but I ignored him. I was obsessed with finding JF. 
Every so often I'd catch a glimpse of him passing a doorway or behind or under a piece of furniture. By the time I'd get here he'd be gone. I found his glasses and threatened to break them if he didn't come out. He wouln't. So I kept looking for him.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed June 20th

*Zeek:* Hey, where the hell have you been? How are the twins doing? And who is this person you speak of?

>3am - 7:30
>>>usual


*1- Double Date Set Up*

Was set up on a double date. It was me and my cousin L and two guys I didn't know. My date was a very old balding guy who was incredibly arrogant. I didn't bother talking to him.
Instead I listed to my cousin and her date, a tall blond curley headed guy who looked very familiar. 
Got bored and went up to get a drink. Had to stand in line for a very long time. The guy ahead of me ordered an apple whiskey sour. It looked good but when my turn came I ordered a virgin bloody ceasar. The girl made it up and shoved it at me. She said it was $15.00. 
I looked in my wallet, I had a $100, a $50 and a $20. But there was no way in hell I was paying 15 dollars for a drink, especially one without alcohol in it. The waitress said I had to pay. I told her hell no and left.
I grabbed my cousin L, who now had changed into my sister MJ. Told her we had to go. We sneaked out after my snobbish date went to use the bathroom. 
My sis and I zigg zagged all through the alleys of a city that looked Niagara Falls-ish. I lost her and ended up having to try find her.



*2- The Near DILD*

I'm thinking this might be a continuation of the above.

I was walking down a slightly scary street in the early morning. I was very tired and wanted a ride. A car came. I thought, what the hell am I doing here, this must be a dream. If it's a dream I can stop this car and make them give me a ride. 
I stood on the streed and held my hand out as if that would create a force field to slow the car. It cruised by. 
Another care came. This time I stepped out onto the street and tried. The car slowed and stopped. I hopped in and told the guys to give me a ride home. They drove and talked but I don't think they took me home. 



*3- The Angel Doll & The Hanging*

Was in an industrial type place. There were shops like a flea market set up in the 'abandoned' warehouses. I had no money to by anything so I just walked through looking at stuff. 
After a bit I came to a doll laying face down on the pavement. I picked it up. It was in a white gown and had little feather wings. Her hair was black and she had a crumpled halo around her head. I tried to straighten it and ended up breaking the halo. I put it in my pocket and continued on.
As I came to a residential area I came face to face with a body hung from a tree. It sort of looked like me, it was naked. I was scared at first but then moved closer and inspected the body.
A guy from an upper apartment window was yelling at me but I can't remember what he was saying. I looked for something to cut the body down with.



*4- Stealing D's Truck*

I found the keys for D's truck and swiped it. Just cruised around and picked up a couple of my cousins. They were smoking and drinking in the truck and I ended up dumping them off somewhere because the got annoying. 
Got back home and D and his cop friend were outside the house. I pulled in and he tried to yell at me for stealing his truck. I just walked away.
He accused me of drinking and smoking. That pissed me off more than being called a thief and I turned. We started arguing. 
He pulled a barely smoked cigarette out of the driver's side ashtray. He said it was mine. I grabbed it, threw it on the ground and stomped on it, told him I DON'T smoke or drink and to shut the fuck up before I steal his truck and total it.
He shut up. His cop friend didn't say a thing the entire time. I went into the house and turned up the music, started tossing his stuff into boxes. I wanted him out.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thurs. June 21st

1. Many Plants

At my grandmother's. Around her house was an overgrown field. Me and 3 kids strolled around. I showed them where I once burried my puppies that had frozen to death. As we walked along that northern edge of the yard I noticed a small gray tabby kitten sitting in a flowery shrub. I picked it up and carried it with me around the edge of the yard.
Got to the north west corner where our path back into the bush used to be. I stepped into the field and suddenly there were huge flowering shrubs lining where the path once was. They looked tropical and sort of dangerous somehow. The one batch of plants had huge orange pitcher like flowers. I placed the kitten inside and we all walked between the rows of huge flowers.
Got to the end. There were 4 old wooden posts sticking up from the ground. Across these were tied 3 other posts and on the lowest hung a basket. I reached inside and it was all rotted plant material. The one kid told me to leave it, that it was supposed to stay there untouched. 
We turned back an on the right was a post fence that the kids started climbing on. On the other side of the fence were thin patches of pale green clovers. The kids were going to pick them but I told them not to. We moved on.
One kid split off and went one way. Me and the other two cut through a narrow path through white flowering shrubs. We came to a steep hill and climbed it. Got to the top only to see there were stairs coming up the other side. On the ground was an enormous flat television screen, must have been 30 x 20 feet wide. We were on it, apparently some camera was watching us. I got paranoid and we left, but one of the kids stayed behind with the television. 
On the way back up to the house, it turned out we were walking up to the old house we'd lived in on 3rd line. All along the path were thoussands of wild strawberries. Their scent was strong and sweet and invigorating. I made a note to get a bowl to put some strawberries in when I got 'home'. 
Mixed in with the strawberries were all kinds of other plants. I knew them all in dream and named them all for the kid that was with me but cant remember a single plant now.

----------


## ezekiel7

> Zeek: Hey, where the hell have you been? How are the twins doing? And who is this person you speak of?



I started a full time job. Graduated high school last october. The twins are doing great! They ran into a bit of jaundice starting out, but their doing fine now. The person i'm speaking of is whiteunit ? Ever heard of him ? Anyway! Awesome job ! You're doing so much better then I am. I need to get back into it, but it's so hard transitioning from no life to, too much of a life. Maybe I just need to suck it up.  :smiley:  

Anyway, I miss our witty chatter and sharing our freaky ass dreams. 

Zeek  :smiley:

----------


## Merlock

Your dreams are just utterly filled with children! They must really be getting to you in the wake. >.>

----------


## ezekiel7

I slightly remember so i'm posting it in your dream journal for support.  
Epic Dream : 

I started by driving around and near my church, I had my bicycle in my car and I was just having fun. So I drove around and then I pulled over on one of the side streets and got my bike out and started riding down this neighbourhood. 

It was kind of pleasant and a pretty long ride and then I reached this one really huge white house and I saw someone that I hadn't seen in ages. A teacher from the daycare that my mom used to teach at, and me being homeschooled had to go to. 

I walked up to the teacher and said hey and we kind of hit it off. We got along a lot better in my dream. and then I saw a different teacher who I know hated me! (bad expierence in RL) It was funny though because she was a woman (boobs) wearing a business suit and had a full beard. Plus she looked completely older. Hah, nice! 

Then I was thinking about how some people should never reproduce and how in the world did she ever get married... heh. Then I spent some more time with the other teacher that was beardless and she made some comment with me, she said, "You know... thanks to your comment when you were a little kid about me having armpit hair, I had it laser removed." (me thinking, 'when the hell did I say that?') and it being a dream I kind of 'remembered'. 

I kind of smiled and pictured how nasty it is to barely have armpit hair, like, stubble armpit hair. Hah, again, bad RL expierences. Anyway! So somehow I got invited to spend the night there, which was awesome because I was really tired. (really I just took a nap) So I took a nap and thought, O CRAP! I'm late for church! (I play piano at my church and am going to do a show tonight where I lipsync to a rock song with my friends. Hah.)

So I woke up said good morning to the nice teacher and then I was trying to get out of the door and I saw all of these things by my stuff! (New NIKE Shoes, A HUGE backpack, little turtles, balls, footballs, equipment) I said, "Are these for me?" and of course because it's a dream, "Yup! " (yay! haha) So I thanked them and got back to my bike and left, this time I was looking for my car wherever I parked it. 

So I don't find it but I end up meeting with my sister and mom in a city ? ( don't remember) and somehow it leads up to this race to my church, (which is now on the beaches of hawaii) So it starts with a bike race! And this guy and I are racing through doors on the sidewalk of downtown (whatever city comes to mind) and then we reach this mall area, and my sister points out little turtles! (just like the ones I got from nice teacher. hah.)

I say that I have some of those! And then we go through a area which is a bunch of indian spirituality store, I talk to the man at the end and ask the nearest way to my church. And he knows the church across from it. So I ask him how to get there. And he didn't really help much so we ran out of the shop and up some stairs. 

At the top of the stairs suddenly downtown became hawai'i ! We're looking out over this lavarock foundation with BLUE oceans (huge blue oceans) and palm trees and sandy beaches, WAY down by the horizon. So we need to get started! Cause once again my church is by the beach (in my dream). 

So my mom, sister, and I start heading down the dirt path to the ocean and we encounter these dogs (which I have seen in a different dream) and my sister is yelling at them! KNOCK IT OFF GUYS! (Apparently their her dogs). So they keep jumping at me (in the last dream they bit into my arm) and I told my sister who was yelling to not worry about it because i've dealt with them before. 

So the way to deal with them is there are little almost scrabble like blocks on the ground. [X][s][s] and you have to figure out what letter belongs in the X. So when you figure that out you complete the puzzle and tell the word to the dog and he snaps out of it. 

So I think I killed the first one, and saved the next one! Then we kept running down the dirt path around a palm tree farm and thats as far as I remember.

I say So alot ! Wow.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Zeek:* Yeah. Suck it up boy. I'm about as lazy as a busy person can get and I still find time to do this. A youngin' like you should have the energy to do it too. 
Nice long dream btw. Am I going to have to add your name to my DJ title?

*Merlock:* I'm surrounded by kids and yes, they are often an intrusion into my life. Even still I try to be nice to them because I know how shitty a lot of adults can be to kids.


Sat June 23

>screwed up my sleep schedule big time
>>>usual

*1- Beating J*

Eating breakfast with J and others. He said something about me not letting him watch television and I launched into a long speech about how there's really nothing worth watching on TV anyway. I then started picking apart his favorite shows. He got angrier and angier but said nothing.
I went into the kitchen and turned to say something and J threw a kitchen chair at me. It hit me but didn't hurt. I burst out laughing and he got angrier. J charged into the kitchen and tried to attack me. I somehow got him onto the floor and choked him ruthlessly, laughing as I did and telling that he'd soon be put out of his misery. Dying was the only answer to all his little problems.



*2- Boat Fire* 

Was on a boat in a stormy lake or sea. A fire broke out and several of us jumped into the water. Some sort of flamable substance floated atop the water and we had to swim under the flames. Eventually got to an island. Watched the boat burn for some time, wondered if anyone else survived but didn't care enough to check. 
Dashed further on shore, thinking I was going to be captured by someone. The sand was white and I followed shoe prints through a narrow break in some bushes. Came to a house and sneaked in. Kids were there, asleep but no parents. Me & some guy went through the entire house, turning off lights and closing curtians, locking windows and doors so no one esle could get in.



*3- Dar Taking Over Gram's*

Was at my grandmother's house, putting the curtains up over the windows so no one could see in. D and her kids were there, loud and annoying as usual. They apparently were taking over the house and I didn't like that they were. I knew they would ruin the place like they have any other house that they lived in.



*4- Shank & Frisking*

In crowed school, I sneaked through the crowds to kill someone. Had an odd knife in my pocket. I kept my hand in that pocket running my fingers over the curves and carvings of the blade handle. 
I got pulled aside and searched by some big stupid looking security guard. Had to keep manuvering my body so that he wouldn't feel or discover the knife. Ended up putting his hnds up my shirt and checking inside my bra. As he did i handed off the knife to a girl beside me. 
Scene changed to us laying on bed, the guy got up and left. I turned and the girl was still there. SHe looked like Avril Lavine. I told her to cut the side of the bed and put the knife in. She did and I wrapped my arms around her and laid like that and pretended to sleep until my victim showed up.



*5- A-Team-kkk Needle Guys*

Me & some guy walked through the snow to an abandoned shed. Outside of it stood a group of guys that looked like the Ateam. They blasted into the shed. Inside was a huge contraption vat-like contraption. A thick green liquid bubbled out of it. It reminded me of the joker falling into that vat of chemicals and wondered if it was teh same stuff.
From a heavily treed hill behind us, a bunch of people decended. They wore hoods similar to the KKK and they each had an obscenely large hypodermic needle in each hand. We all took off. 
I ended up with some little girl. We ran up a very steep hill. I told her to hide, shoved her into some thick shrubs. Told her to stay still and silent until I came back for her. Only one of the needle guys was after us and I tried to lead the guy away but he found the girl and injected her with the stuff in the needle. She fell asleep. 
I climbed a tree that overhung a cliff but I wan't afraid of the height. I was too angry to be afraid. Swung down on a branch and kicked the guy right square in the face. He rolled down teh hill. I dropped from the branch and we were suddenly both in the middle of a street. I had no weapons and he had one needle left. There was a huge broken branch behind me. I backed toward it. The guy tried to charge me but I grabbed the branch, swung around to strike him with it. He had a bigger branch and blocked mine but his broke. I then attacked remorselessly. I beat the crap out of him and when branch finally broke over his battered and bloodied body, I used the freshly cracked jagged branch end to stab him in the chest. Kicked him a few times to be sure he was dead then went to find the girl.


***know there were more
Fragments: 
-Hobbits in a tent
-Chasing my run away neices and nephew
-Something about colborune st.

----------


## Daeva

> *1- Beating J*
> 
> Eating breakfast with J and others. He said something about me not letting him watch television and I launched into a long speech about how there's really nothing worth watching on TV anyway. I then started picking apart his favorite shows. He got angrier and angier but said nothing.
> I went into the kitchen and turned to say something and J threw a kitchen chair at me. It hit me but didn't hurt. I burst out laughing and he got angrier. J charged into the kitchen and tried to attack me. I somehow got him onto the floor and choked him ruthlessly, laughing as I did and telling that he'd soon be put out of his misery. Dying was the only answer to all his little problems.




My name starts with a J!  ::o:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Don't worry, it wasn't you.
I have a feeling if I tried to choke you in a dream you'd love it and ruin the whole mood to murder. 
:p

----------


## Daeva

> Don't worry, it wasn't you.
> I have a feeling if I tried to choke you in a dream you'd love it and ruin the whole mood to murder. 
> :p




You know me, asphyxiation is just too tempting to pass up.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Fa-Reek. :p

You're the top post of my last four dream journal pages you stalker.

----------


## Daeva

That's good. I plan it that way  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

You plan to always be on top?

----------


## ezekiel7

"You plan to always be on top?" 

That's what she said! OOOOoooOOOooo. 


Hah, anyway. How you doin' ?

----------


## NeAvO

OMG people chased you with needles and injected people, I wonder where you got the inspiration from...

----------


## Daeva

*nudges you* Slacker  :wink2:

----------


## ezekiel7

where'd you go ? 'course i've been known to randomly disappear for no reason. Heh. Can't blame you. Sometimes dreaming is too much work. lol

----------


## Vex Kitten

This past week has been horribly busy work wise. Last month was monstrous on me emotionally. I think now things are starting to smooth out again. *crosses fingers*


*Mon July 2nd*

*1- Attack of the Giant Catwoman*

Title says it all. A giant cat woman, sort of like the one in the old batman movies, was tearing down buildings with single swipes of her hands. Some sort of miliatary type retaliation happened and killed her. But then millions of these cute little round toy cats startd swarming the city and mangling people to death.



*2- Train Trip*

Me and J were on a train trip were passengers could determine how fast the train travelled. We got off the train in Hamilton and got lost. Watched some skinny guy squeeze through a narrow wire fence. I told J he had dto do the same and get us help.



*3- Flintstones*

Only remember watching the Flintstones and the this dream kept switching from watching the cartoon to being in it. There was something about Dino and Betty doing bad things, but what I can't remember exactly.



*4- 2 Ferrets*

A caramel coloured ferret was in my house trying to get into the cage with my white ferret. I chased the caramel one around trying to catch it. It kept turning and hissing at me. Somehow my white ferret got out and I had to try catch her too.



*5- Comic Sketching*

I was sitting on my bed sketching a female comic type character. Scattered all across my bed were piles of comic books that i was using for reference. My sketching wasn't quite as realistic as the art in the books. I think i was trying to develop my own style.



6- Can't, for the life of me, make out my writing for this one

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues July 3rd



*1- School*

Was in a history type class taking notes. When I left I looked at my binder and it only had a few leafs of paper in it. I wondered where the rest of my notes were. Recalled they were in my locker, but couldn't remember where my locker was, or the combination to my lock.



*2-Poker and Pups and Strippers*

Was in a large motel room with a bunch of gruff looking guys who played poker. There were two dogs in the room so I took it upon myself to feed them. I fed the one, then poured food on the floor for the other. The floor was suddenly severely slanted and the food rolled down to the dog who ate them one by one.
Got on the bed and watched the poker game. A knock came and female strippers came sauntering into the room. Music came on and the girls started stripping but the guys kept playing poker.



*3- Sand Bed & Mother Interupting*

I cleaned my house. My bed was in the living room and instead of a mattress it was a like an elongated sand box. I carefully raked the find white sand smooth and then laid atop it to sleep, intending to lucid dream.
A knock and then my mother came in, babbling on about something I dont remember. I kept telling her to leave but she wouldn't.



*4- Trucks & Down into Me DILD*

Driving in a truck down a highway in the middle of a trench like the one on the Deathstar in the first SW  movie. Saw a red flying transport truck. It came down low and passed over us. I ordered the driver to speed up because the truck was going to crash in to the water tower. We took off, heard the crash behind us but I didn't bother to look back.
As we continued on I began to question how I knew the truck would crash and how it as able to fly in the first place. Realized flying trucks aren't possible and knew I was dreaming.

I was suddenly on an orangeish yellow dirt road in the middle of the city. I followed it and continually told myself I was dreaming because I felt that my lucidity was fragile. To my left was a small square concret shed like building. I moved over to it and looked in. Stairs lead downward forever. I thought, 'Down leads to the subconscious' so I decided to investigate.

After a very long time of walking down the stone steps and occasionally reminding myself that it was a dream, I finally got to the bottom. Ahead of me were three passageways. One went straight, one to the left and one to the right. I turned right and came to another smaller set of stairs that lead down into a dimmer passageway. I went down them, wondering what I'd find.

Got to the bottom. The floor was covered in about an inch of cold dark water. Various bits of garbage floated atop of it. I walked through. Heard two voices. I wondered who the hell was down there in my SC.  From around a bend came two females. They stopped and looked at me like I wasn't supposed to be there. I pointed back to the stairs and yelled, "Get the fuck out of me, NOW". The females left, up the stairs. As they did a young asian guy came down them and closed the doors. They were very thick gothic looking doors. As soon as they were shut the room went pitch black. I reached out for the guy but he shied away and walked on. I followed the sound of this footfalls sploshing through the tunnel.

He opened another set of doors and a frail light finally washed out into the darkness. He stepped into the room beyond. I followed, again reminding myself that I was dreaming. Inside the room was an elaborate reception room with two large wooden desks behind which sat repsectively, two females. In between them, hanging on the wall was an enormous gold ornate mirror. I stepped closer, wanting to see what my reflection looked like in this dream. To my shock and anger I had no reflection. I could hear the receptionist to my left speaking but her voice didn't really register. I was too busy trying to force my reflection to appear. After a while I realized she was asking, "How may we help you?" over and over. I didn't care. I needed to see my reflection. 

I evenutally woke up.


*edit to add two dreams I had when I accidentally dozed off about 11pm

*1- Arin Attack*

I wanted to kill someone so pretended that my vehicle broke down. I'd planned to kill whoever  helped me. A certain vehicle kept driving by. I pushed my van into a driveway.
The guy who came to help was young and white haired. I knew he was Arin. I was atop my van. he asked me to come down, I leapt off and landed gracefully on the guy's head. When I figured he wasn't a threat I leapt to the ground. We watched the moon rise then Arin whipped out a massive knife and proceeded to kill me and claw at me, ripping chunks of my skin away. He left me on the ground to die.
I came to suddenly, gasping for air, checking my body for any wounds. Heard dogs in the distance so I got up and ran. Awoke.


*2- Sunset, Rain, Dreamretelling, Train*

Was driving with soemone along a river trying to catch the sunset reflection. Finally found the perfect photo op, leaned out to take the photo but it started raining. I pulled my camrea back in and dried it. The sun still sat in the distance and I tried to get a photo but fog fell from heaven and shrouded everything. At this point I sat back and remembered the Arin Attack dream. I told whoever was in the truck with me about it. Heard a train. It appeard out of the fog and ran paralell to us on the road. I tried to talk over the racket of the train to finish telling the dream and I realized I should be doing something else. I woke up immediately.

----------


## Daeva

Dino and Betty doing bad things? Figures you would dream something like that.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I just wish I could remember what they'd done. I don't think it was anything perverted, you perv.


Wed July 4th


*1- Niagara Swimmers*

In Niagara Falls, stateside, taking photos with my Rebel. Eventually got around to Goat Island and to the three sisters. On the last of those little islands were people out swimming in the rapids of the river.
I started taking photos of them, sure some would be swept over the falls not far away. Sure enough, some got caught up in the rapids and went over the falls. But not long after they'd show up and dive in again, as if the falls were a big amusement ride. I put down teh camera and dove in too.



*2- Photo Project, Fireflies*

In photo class with Scott, he gave us each a recipe and told us to make it and photograph the results. Mine was a dessert, a fairly easy one. The guy beside me had a huge complex recipe and tried to convince me to swap. I wouldn't.
He gave us a ride home, his van ran out of gas. We got swarmed by fireflies when Scot left for gas. We were afraid of them, like they were killer bees.



*3- Ferret Mansion - Annoying Kid*

My old Home Ec. teacher was in charge of a mall. In it's center was a huge Ferret Mansion (what she called it) I put my ferret into it and let her play. 
I walked through the mall checking it out and ended up with three more ferrets crawling all over me. I took them back to the mansion and tried to put them in but people were relocating the mansion. I had to wait with three squirmy ferrets stuffed in my sweater. 
Finally ready I let them in and left. I got stuck watching some spoiled kid who annoyed th hell out of me by continually asking, "will you buy me this..." I was going to shove him into the ferret mansion when we came back around.



*4- Interview*

Had an interview with a CAS worker about JG and TG. She asked me a bunch of questions and I answered honestly but I don't think she believed me. I told her i'd done everything I could and was tired of them running to me for help.
She then talked to the boys alone. They eventually left. I went back in and the woman gave me a hundred questions again. I told her I was sick of them both and to do whatever she pleased with them. They weren't my responsibility anymore. 



*5- The Owl Road*

Walked down a very narrow dirt road that was surrounded by trees on either side. Many birds were flapping around and I took my time walking and trying to name them all. MOst were owls.
Came to a row of neatly arranged chicken coops. In each one at the top was a very impressive bird that either wore a badge or a little tiara. They were prize birds. The one that caught my attention was a fluffy little owl that had an apple badge pinned to it's chest. It made a warbled hooting noise and I imitated it. The owl looked at me curiously and made another noise. i copied it and we just continued doing this. 



6-

----------


## EmilySian

Lol that attack of the wild cat woman dream is random.......

----------


## NeAvO

*walks in*

Welcome back  :OK Bye now:  interesting dreams, 2 ferret dreams with in a few days. Hrm maybe your pet has influenced them?

*spikes your drink just for old times sake* :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Oh wow, my journal dropped to page two. Damn my laziness. 
Thanks for visiting guys. And stop spiking my drinks so shamelessly Neavo.

*notes*
Started Jogging last week in the evenings and so far seems I can't recall much on those nights I jog, and  I seem to wake up a half an hour before I'm supposed to, most likely effecting recall. Hope it's just an adjustment period and that my sleep and dreams smooth out to normal again. 
Will catch up the DJ later tonight.

----------


## Daeva

You posted in your DJ minutes after I posted in mine, copy cat!  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I'll check that out right now.
Copy cat. 
Ha.

----------


## NeAvO

> Thanks for visiting guys. And stop spiking my drinks so shamelessly Neavo.



You know that will never happen  ::D: 

*hands out more drinks*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey! My dream journal is supposed to be spike free... just like me. 
*plots to sneak over to NeAvO's journal and do stuff to it*

 

*1. Photos and the Falls* 

Again, roaming around Niagara Falls taking photos of people. Not much else happened.


*2. T & The Clown*

A bunch of us went grocery shopping. Drove around until we found a decnet parking spot. Got out and at the entrance of the store was a clown. T split from us and ran. He climbed up a wall and sat atop an orange sign and wouldn't come down. I got sick of trying to convince him back so I just left him there.


*3- Grams & J*

At grams with much of the family. Outside a van pulled in. J, R and MD were inside. I ran out to talk to J and he took off. I chased him around the house. Noticed a piece of paper in his hand. he threw it at me. I dashed after it. Somehow the paper had become J and I spread it out read the message. It said, 'why don't you just leave me the fuck alone.' 
I kept hold of the paper and talked to it, asked if he could hear me even though he had no ears. He laughed in response so I crumpled him up and tossed him over my shoulder to let the wind blow him away. 
I went back inside.


*4- Raging Water & Red Dress Girl*

A little girl in a red velvet dress and I walked over a bridge. Below us was a raging river, muddy and frothy. I took the girl's hand as we neared the end of the bridge. There water from the river splashed up and over the bridge and had created a pool. I helped her jump over then turned away to gather up my celestial blanket (which suddenly was there) to lug it over the puddle so it wouldn't get wet.
When I hopped across the little girl was gone. I yelled for her, growing more frantic, refusing to think that perhaps she'd fallen into the raging river. I dared to then slide down the muddy bank. When at the bottom the scene changed to an empty house with no roof. The place was flooded about knee high with crystal clear water. I moved around the bend and there, against the farthest wall, I saw something red floating just below the surface. 
No, no no no no, I kept saying, knowing it was the girl i'd lost. I spashed forward part swiming and part crawling through the water toward her. I imagined I could revive her but when I saw her face it was an unreal shade of blue. I knew she was dead. And it was my fault she was. I continued forward and just as I reached out to grab her arm I woke up.

----------


## Daeva

I don't like those last three dreams, but mostly just the last two. >_<

----------


## Vex Kitten

They weren't my favorites either.


Sun July 8th

*1- New Nephew*

I was writing music and listening to it at the same time. Looked out the door and my sister and my mother were outside on the steps. I went out to see my sister had a new baby, a boy that was small enough to fit in my hand. She told me his Name was Justin. I replied, "Don't you already have a son named Justin?" She said, "Yeah, this one's Justin too (or maybe she meant 2 as in the second?
Anyway, after a round of gabbing they tried to leave the kid with me. 



*2- Haunted Hotel*

Took photos outside of a huge hotel. There was a massive old tombstone outside and beside that tombstone was another with an engraving of the first tombstone on it. I took a photo of that. I thought it was odd that someone would erect a tombstone for a tombstone.
Inside the motel the walls started weeping. I told the guy there were probably pipes behind it. He said no. I took photos and as I was about to touch my finger to the wetness it dried up.
I talked for a bit, signed a guest book that had peoples names and short stories about the odd stuff that happened to them.
The wall wept again. I pressed my finger to spot and it was warm. I tasted it, it was water. I walked back to the counter and the wall sort of vomited out at us, drenching me. IT was blessed water that spreayed on me and it was like acid. I dropped my camera tried to wipe the water off. The guy behind the counter said that that hadn't happened before. I kept trying to dry the liquid off myself and woke up in the midst of that.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Mon July 9th

>>>>usual


*1- Dance Troupe*

Was part of a dance troup, we were getting ready to go onstage and I couldn't find my tights. I also, suddenly realized I would be starting my period and had nothing for that lovely occasion.
So, decked out in a light coloured body suit, with no tights and an impending menstral misahp, I went out onstage and preformed anyway, though very worried I might 'show'.



*2- 2nd Line*

Walked westward down second line looking for something? Someone?



*3- Bratty Kids & Old Man*

I was watching life go by through the window of a door. A kid was whipping around on his bike, another kid on the handlebars. An old man hobbled along and the kids crashed into him, all of them falling over. The kid on the bike got up and to my surprise his bicycle had become a unicyle with handlebars. He got on it and rode around the old man who was still on the ground. The boy and his friend circled the man calling him down continually.

----------


## NeAvO

> Hey! My dream journal is supposed to be spike free... just like me. 
> *plots to sneak over to NeAvO's journal and do stuff to it*



You're spike free? Don't make me laugh  ::chuckle::  after all the things I've slipped into your drinks/food/blood supply.

I loved that clown dream,  ::rolllaugh::  you just leave T up there, you know, over this journal I have seen many things about you that are like that.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey, time can't be wasted in dreams on some scared guy when there's food to be gotten!  ::D: 

Tues July 10th

>overslept
>>>usual


*1- Nude Walk*

I was walking along a boardwalk type thing along a beach checking out the scenery. Only after a few minutes did I realize everyone was naked. It seemed to be no big deal, everyone went about their business as usual. I don't know if I was naked or not. 



*2- Sliced Guy*

In a hospital emergency room helping the docs clean and fix up some hysterical guy who had been sliced across his chest and several times down his bicep muscle. The cuts were cleanly executed, like someone had taken a scalpal to the guy.
We knocked him out, cleaned the wounds and packed something that looked like brown grainy mustard into them before bandaging. The doc kicked all the nurses out. I sat with the guy and talked to him when he came to.



*3- Ferret Hunt*

My ferret had escaped her cage and I was chasing her around the house. She got into my room and squiggled under my pile of blanket and I tried to find and catch her. I'd only just barely touch her and she'd wiggle away and hide again.



*4- Hippy Protest*

Jogging through a city, came to a group of hippy-ish type people gathered outside of a huge building. They were shouting some stupid protest thing, waving signs about. A chain link gate dropped around them and they were all trapped inside but still yelling and protesting.
One sign caught my eye. IT was wide and across it, splattered in a quick brush stroke was the single word Hawke. I don't know why that caught my eye but I couldn't look away from it.



*5- The Pot*

At Gram's before she had running water. Used the bathroom, the toilet back then was a huge bucket. Before I could use it a little kid came in and had to use it more urgently. SHe could't get up on the pot because it was too high. 
I helped her up and held her there as she did her business. When she was done I shoved her along on her way.
My turn came and I was going to sit down and realized there was no toilet paper. There was an old book. I considered using it's pages as substitute toilet paper but then decided against it. I didn't use the pot and opted to hold it until I got home.

----------


## Daeva

What a great way to take care of hippys!  :Clap:

----------


## Vex Kitten

A great way to take care of just about anyone else too I think.
 :smiley: 



Wed July 11th


>overslept big time
>>>usual



*1- Sandslide &  White Bears*

I was trying to get across the Grand RIver. Walked until I saw a thick pile of sand that crossed it. As soon as I stepped onto it I noticed that it was like a very shallow stream trickling across. So there was the river running under the sand bridge and a stream running along the little bridge. 
A guy from grade 5 was with me. He was pointing out the flora and fauna. I looked down to the river bank and saw a pure white baby bear froilcing by the water. I used my film SLR camera to try zoom in and couldn't seem to get close enough. I stepped nearer and nearer the edge of the sand bridge and caused a sand slide. A huge section of the sand bridge slid away.
I survived somehow and found the white bears again. There were 3 babies and i got a few pics just before the huge mother came near. I left and ran back up the sand hill. Looked back and saw an even bigger white bear with a lion like mane trotting to the bear family. 
I then helped try repair the damage I'd caused to the bridge.



*2- Healing Herb Garden Tiers*

I told someone about how my stomach acts up often. They lead me to a cliff that had several tiers going up it. I was to climb up and look at the plants growing in each level. In one tier I would find the plant that would heal me.
So, I climbed. Each level had different plants growing. They all looked like weeds to me and I didn't know one from the other. To get to the last tier I had to grab a hold of the thorny red branches drooping over the edge. Got up and looked at my hands. They weren't cut up like I'd expected them to be. I heard someone say something, (can't remember what they said but Iremembered it shocked me) I spun and saw a little girl in a beige coloured dress. She had a hand full of flowers that looked like huge daisies, held them out to me. I accepted them and smelled them. They were sweet. I was going to thank the girl but she was gone. So I climbed back down, careful to not damage the bouquet.



*3- Lost Sketches*

I readied for school, think it was the house I lived in, in Niagara Falls. I ripped my room apart looking for my sketch book. It had my art project renderings inside and they were due that day.
I couldn't find them, suspected someone threw it out on me just to mess my grade up. I continued looking.



*4- T's Girlfriend*

In my house, could see down into the basement via a hole in the middle of the living room floor. I heard laughter coming from down there, a guy and a girl. 
Angry, I flew downstairs and caught T with his girlfriend. THey were playing air hockey. I yelled at them both, mostly T for bringing someone into my house without my knowledge.I told the girl to get the hell out and to ask before entering my house ever again. SHe cried.
I went back upstairs. T and the girl were sitting at my dining room table. I yelled at them again, told both of them to get out. They left, the girl weeping. I couldn't understand why she'd want to be in my house to begin with becaue all I ever did was yell at her.



*5- Spiders & D*

I only remember seeing D sleeping on a bed. Small spiders were crawling all around him. When I went nearer they all skittered underneath of him. They were the tiny zebra stripped jumping spiders. THere must have been thousands.



*6- Dream WILD*

Not sure if this dream conncects to one of the others, but I was laying on my bed, right on the edge with my right arm dangling off. I decided to try WILD. I closed my eyes and felt myself instantly switch into a pre dream state. Then came the falling sensation, as if I was slowly sliding off of the bed. I woke up and tried again.
Switched right to dream state and the falling feeling came again, this time I forced myself to stay asleep, but my eyes suddenly opened and I was laying on the very edge of a bridge, my right arm dangling off of it. I froze, afraid to move but then started feeling that slipping sensation. I realized I had to be dreaming and closed my eyes to focus on controlling my fear. 
I woke up immediately.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thurs July 12th


> 5 hours sleep
>>>usual


*1- Sex Slave Debate*

On a fourm, don't remember which now, discussing the owning of sex slaves. There was a serious discussion as to wheter this was right or wrong. I was for it as long as it was consentual lifestyle choice. Against if if the person was forced into it. I got bitched out by a couple of people who said I can't be FOR and AGAINST it. I tried to explain to them that I could but they wouldn't listen at all. So I just gave up and told them to shut the fuck up if they weren't going to take my opinion seriously.



*2- Titanic Mall Music*

Shopping at Lynden Park and cheesy music was playing, an instrumental version of the Titanic Love theme. It annoyed the hell out of me because I hate that song.
Went to the food court and ended up sitting by a koisk that rotated and seemed to be the place where the music was emenating from. I wondered if I could break the thing somehow. I woke up and that theme was actually playing on the classical music station I listen to as I sleep. 



*3- Pointless Group Home*

Was touring a group home, there were kids there that I knew. The workers explained how great and strict the program was, giving the kids they stability and discipline they craved and didn't get in the home. They took me to the common room and there I saw J.H, J.F., T, my cousin L.G and my sister MJ. They all greeted me and we talked for a bit. T left and came back downstairs,his eyes open a slit and red. Knew he was high. He handed a joint of some sort around and all the others took a hit. I got up and left, said this group home was stupid and pointless if it let the kids get high whenever they wanted. The others tried to call me back. I told them never bother me again and left. I walked home wondering what the point of it all was... why does anyone bother trying to help anyone anymore?



*4- Meeting Dray T.*

I think this may be a continuation of above since I was walking homeward but apparently home was in a Hamilton like city. I came to a park and saw this guy of about 18 or so hunched over near the playground. It was one of those wooden ones. He sprayed some sort of liquid at it's base then lit it on fire. He laughed this obscenely insane laugh, turned and I recognised him. It was Dray, my latest RP character. He saw me and ran before I could say anything. I tried kicking sand on the fire to put it out.



*5- CBing Bitches & the 'Savage Killer'*

I went to a lake that was frozen over. People were skidoo-ing across it. I tried walking on it and only got so far before the ice started cracking. I fell in up to mid shin. Got back to shore and left. As I walked by each car the person inside picked up a CB and started talking in code. I knew they were talking about me and hurried along. 
It started pouring and got incredibly windy. Icould barely move forward but could somehow still hear the coded messages about me. I pulled up the hood of my red sweater and moved toward a building that had an open door. Got inside to dryness and safety.
A girl with an axe and a knife came down the stairs. She called me a stupid savage. I burst out laughing and asked if that's the best she could do. She got angry and said she was a savage killer and I was her next victim. I laughed even harder, she tried to hack me with the axe as she spouted off stuff that sounded like bible verses. I got the ax away and hit her with the blunt end and knocked her out, stuffed her in a closet and moved on.
Came to some stairs and a group of natives. THey were talking about this person who was supposed to be serial killing indians. Suddenly that crazy bitch was on the stairs, a pair of big scissors in hand. She called me on and I charged up the stairs and we fought. I got the scissors from her and kicked her over the rail. She fell a couple of stories and splatted onto the floor below. I looked over at her and felt like giggling, she reminded me of a squashed grape. 
I shook it off, wiped the scissors free of prints and tossed them over. Funny, they stabbed right into her back and stood upright. Haha. I got outside and sat on a chair, pretended to be reading. Later an inspector came and questioned me. I pretended i'd just got there and he moved on. I wanted to see if he could find out who killed that stupid girl so I, quite stupidly, stuck around.



*6- Exploring Grams Place Lucid DILD*

I was working on the computer, resizing and editing a load of phots when I suddenly felt tired. I sat back, looked at the photos on the computer screen, admired them. They were various beach shots. For an unknown reason I leaned forward and blew onto the screen. The sand in the more forward photo whipped up as if wind had blasted it. 
I then pointed at the other photos neately cascaded down the screen. Each time I pointed to one the sand in the photo would whip up and spiral like a dust devil. I then willed a girl in the first photo to wave at me. She raised her arm and waved. At this point I clued in I must be dreaming but just to make sure I bit down on my right pointer finger. My teeth sunk into nothing. No pain. I knew for certain I was dreaming.

Got up and for the hell of it tried to teleport outside. Couldn't manage it so, still biting my finger to remind me I was dreaming, I moved to the door and tried to turn the knob. IT was stuck and I had to force it open. It flung wide and I was staring out at my grandmother's front yard. Beyond the road out front was a thick forest of evergreen trees that were heavily frosted. It was a pretty sight. I admired it for a while before stepping onto the frosted grass of the lawn. 

Attemped to fly. I couldn't seem to do it. So I backflipped and front flipped all over the yard, higher and higher until I just caught up in the air and hung there. I looked up and instantly rose. As soon as I looked down at the ground I slowly sank back down again.

My clothes began to annoy me. I stripped down to my underwear and bra and felt much better. But after a bit the bra became an annoyance too so I slid out of it and tossed it away. I didn't care that I was mostly naked, it was only a dream. I watched some cars drive by, wondered about the DCs within, where they were headed and if they knew they were in a dream. I counted the cars as they passed, 12 of them. 

I then turned, levitated and flipped to a horizontal position and lazily flew around the back of my grandmother's house. There was an overgrown patch of garden, mostly weeds that had frosted tips .I flew into the frost so I could feel if it was actually cold. It was, nippy cold and I liked it.
Above I noticed the full moon. I looked at it and used it to focus on as I rose higher into the sky. When I hit a certain hieght the scene changed a bit, became disjointed and looked as if it was nothing but a shitty photoshopped picture. The ground far beyond the pines was nothing but flat green, almost like a canvas waiting to be painted upon. 

I eventually decended to stand atop a telephone pole near to the house. Thoughts of lucid tasks entered my mind but I couldn't recall this month's tasks. I looked over at the roof of the house. The chimmeny was worn and at the base of it was all eroded and crumbling away. A very thin trail of smoke drifted out of it, really sickly looking thing, reminded me of a disease. I stared at that chiminey and wondered what it signified. My mind raced with possibilities but I woke up before any conclusions were reached.

----------


## NeAvO

> *1- Sex Slave Debate*



A look into the mind of Vex!!!  ::D: 

As weird as the dream was, they should've listened to your opinion...

----------


## The Cusp

That's a pretty cynical batch of dreams.  You sure dealt with that savage killer, stuffing her into a closet and moving on.  Was that "savage killer" in the title refering to the woman with the axe or you? ::o:

----------


## Vex Kitten

NeAvO: If more people listened to me the world would be a much nicer place.  ::D: 

The Cusp: It holds a triple meaning actually. Like I said before though, I usually don't hurt others in my dreams unless they ask for it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri July 13th*

>>>>usual


*1- Painting Basement*

In a newly renovated basement, me and someone were to paint the walls. They were painting them white, I thought white was too boring. Mixed up a bunch of the paint and created a metallic dark purple colour. I started rollering it onto the walls and thought it looked great. The other person continued white.



*2- Cloths Shopping*

Was by myself in a mall, looking for pants and sweaters for JF. I saw a few sweaters that I liked and noted to go back to if I couldn't find anything else. Couldn't find exactly the type of pants I wanted though. In the middle of the store hanging on a pillar were tiger skin thongs. I went over to them. They had black feathery stuff along the top of the crotch, which was a soft velvety tiger fur. I liked the feel of it and stood there for an embarassingly long time just rubbing the crotch of that thong, wondering what JF would look like in them.



*3- Aliens @ Grams*

A bunch of us were being chased by aliens, typical greys. THey herded a bunch of us to a rectangular hole in the ground and shoved us all in. It was extremely dark in there despite the light shining down onto us. The Aliens closed us in, a thick metal vault like door slammed shut.
Switched to me being one of the aliens. There was a small window in the door. I stood over it looking down at all the people caught within. Reminded me of an ant farm.



*4- Cats Everywhere*

I think I was working in an animal shelter or rescue. There were cats all over the place. We had to catch them all and put them back in the cages. Over in the corner was a mother tiger and a pile of kittens. Not her own, just regular kittens. They were crawling all over her and everyone was afraid to pluck the kittens away from her. I would have, I wasn't afraid, but I don't recall if I actually did or not.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat July 14th

> overslept 1&1/2 hours
>>>usual


*1- Shopping Again*

Once again, shopping for clothes for JF, but this time down Colborune St. Went into a store and item with a pink sparkly egg in it's pocket was so much off. So everyone was riffling through the clothes on the racks looking for the pink eggs. I didn't find any.



*2- Bundys move*

The family from Married With CHildren had moved south. They though they were going to live in a mansion, turned out to be a tiny house, a mansion compared to the surrounding huts though. They had to scrape together money to move back home. Someone offered to swap them houses, the new house one that was the exact same thing as their old house. They traded. other stupid stuff happened that I refuse to put here.  ::lol:: 



*3- Renovated DownTown*

Walked through what had been the ruins of downtown BF. IT was being entirely renovated. Up in the old buildings I could see people busily at work creating expensive apartments to overlook the main street. I wondered how much they cost. The boards on the shop windows were all gone, new glass was in. People were creating displays behind them. 
Santa Clause walked through, waving at everyone. I stopped and watched him, wondered what the hell he was doing in the city. I then wandered around watching all the buildings being restored or renewed, amazed that the city was coming back to life.



*4- War of the World Attack Dream.*

Woke up laying in my bed. LIsted to the classical music on the radio for a while. Off in the distance I could hear the oddest sound, like giant footsteps nearing. Then i heard that awful shrieking type sound that those alien vehicles from war of the worlds make. I hopped out of bed, looked out the window and could see an orangish tinge in the sky. Fire.
I sat on the bed and thought, "This can't be happening.' After a few moremoments of listening to the sound of destruction encroaching I went and stood on my porch to watch them come. I wasn't running. I wanted to see them.



*5- Cyber Battles*

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sun July 15th*


>overslept
>>>usual

*1- Renovation R's Dads*

Me, my sister AN, her aunt L & uncles A & G were all at their father's old house. We were cleaning out the mess because they were going to sell the house and property. I helped my sister pick junk up off the floor and sweep. There was a board in the corner of the room. I picked it up off of the floor and was surprised to see there was fast moving water under it, under the house. I told them to come see. They said the house was built atop an underground spring. 
Looked up and the edges of the walls didn't quite come down to meet the floor. Water was brimming just below the floor boards and no one seemed to care. So I decided I didn't care either. Took trash outside and burned it. My sis stood with me. Turned back to the house and it was gone. There was a big yellowed grass rectangle on the hard where the house had been. 
"Guess they sold it already." My sister mentioned.
"It looks so much nicer with the house gone." I admired. They yard was completely clean of it's junk cars and the half burned house was gone. I strolled about the property wondering who was going to buy it.


*2- Awards Show*

Sneaked into an awards show. The place was small but eleborately and extravagently decorated. I moved to the very back of the aud to take the back left corner seat in the last row. ? was sitting in the first seat of the row. He looked incredibly nervous and I felt compelled to ask him what was wrong. I then decided not to. I wanted to get that corner seat before someone else did. 
Half way through the row was Gary Coleman. He said the last few seats were saved. I said something along the lines of not seing any reserved seat placards and continued on to the last seat. Sat down and watched the aud fill up. I was very nervous that they were going to find out I sneaked in.


*3- Pizza & Tornados*

Was riding with D and a few others. I was in the back of the truck. The sky clouded over just as we were coming up on the pizza store called Carla's. I didn't like the sky. It looked vengeful. After whoever had gotten thier pizzas we left again. We drove away from the direction my house was in. I wanted to go home. I knew something bad was coming. Tried to talk myself out of that feeling but it wouldn't be ignored. 
Started banging on the roof and yelling to take me home. I didn'dt want to head further into the storm. D assured me everything would be fine. Just after he said that sand blasted across the road ahead of us, then black whirls of dirk charged across. It was the base of a tornado and apparently D didn't realize it. He drove us straight for it. I banged on the roof again and yelled for him to stop or turn around. He realized what was before us, slammed on and turned around. We raced away from it and though we couldn't see it anymore beyond the trees I knew it was circling back.


*4- Trick 'em All*

Was in a room discussing the steady decline of the environment. We were all trying to come up with ways to really make people see what we were living in and what it would become. 
It turned into an online discussion and it also turned heavily serious. I started arguing with someone who said that there was no problem with the climate or environment. They called it all a hoax. He or she and I really got into it before he or she started to personally attack me and got banned from the discussion.
The talks then turned to ways to trick populations into giving a damn about the environment. I said it wasn't right to trick them into it but they all had no other options. The discussions about lying to the public for it's own good continued. I didn't take part but continued to read.


*5- The Stream/The School*

Me and one of my old school friends followed a winding stream behind others. Seemed like a hiking outing. The path grew narrower and we ended up having to force our way through brush and branches. I got sick of it and yanked my friend aside. "Lets go this way. I know there's a road over there somewhere."
She followed and we came out on a gravel road. We followed it for a while and came to an even narrower dirt road. It didn't seem like much more than a drive way. We followed it into the trees. 
Half way through it was surrounded by water on both sides. One side was clean and crystal looking. The other was filthy and overgrown with moss. Garbage floated around in it. A huge green frog with yellow eyes floated in the filth watching us. It was creepy looking so we hurried on. 
Came to a yard at the end of the road. My frined charged ahead to the chainlink fence and climed over. A familiar school was just beyond it. I tried to go too but a guy stopped me and said I had to give him 5 dollars to cross his yard. I pushed him aside and ran, leapt over the fence and laughed at him.
We were kids then, playing on all the playground stuff. Me and my friend got on the swings and then the teeter totters. Two little light haired girls came to me. The were twins with big gorgeous blue eyes. They said something about me taking their photo. I then remembered i'd left my camera bag by the swings. I forced my way through the crowd and got it. It had dancing slippers inside. I remembered i had a dance recital. Raced into the school and got ready, my slippers were too tight. I tried to find someone who might have a bigger size so I could swap but everyone was too busy to pay attention to me.


*6- Polar Bear & Odd Creatures*

In the back of a little car with two unfamiliar guys in the front. They argued as they drove. I kept telling the driver to shut up and watch the road. Ahead of us just before a bend was a huge white shape in the road. Got closer to see it was a giant polar bear just sitting there. The driver started honking for it to get out of the way. I told them to quit,they'd probably only piss it off. It was easily big enough to swat the car and knock it over.
As we got closer the bear backed off a bit. I remembered the dream I'd had about taking photos of the white bears and began to wonder if maybe this was a dream, there wer now white bears around where I lived. Just as I began to question that the driver swirved around the bear, ran into the wooden guard rails and we tipped over the edge of the road and rolled down a steep hill. Came to stop in what looked like a jungle.
I climbed out of the car and was going to help the others out but they had turned into a monkey type creature and a huge monkey with flying squirrel type flaps connecting it's arms and legs... and it had the head of a rhino. The monkey took off and the rhino thing chased it up into the trees. I wondered what the fuck was going on then heard a child like voice. A pig of about 2 feet and walking on it's back legs happened along. It looked at me and waved. I backed against the smashed car and didn't know what to think. The pig continued on, muttering to itself. I followed, hiding behind trees as I did. The pig was trying to remember it's pin number for it's credit card. It suddenly stopped and shouted, "I remember it, it's 1 800...(something can't remember the rest)."
The polar bear appeared from out of the trees. I climbed into a hollow under some roots and hid, wondering if the bear was going to eat the pig. I don't remember what happened after.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon. July 16th*

>>>>usual


*1- The Matrix and Me*

This, I don't know whether to classify as a LD or not because I think I was part of the movie instead of really realizing I was in a dream.

Started with me atop a building. There was this gorgeous black girl (i couldn't stop checking her out) and two guys with me. One was bald, the other had spikey blond hair. I explained to them that the scene was all in our minds and demonstrated my point by making the stars move.
Got a threatened feeling. We all left, leapt to the next building and went down the stairs. Came face to face with one of the agents on the stair well. He and I started fighting and I couldn't quite get him because he kept me off balance just enough to land a few hits. I had a jump drive around my neck. Managed to grab the agent by the head, stuck the plug end of the drive in his eye and he was absorbed into it.
Heard more agents coming and we ran back up. Got trapped on a certain level in a small storage room. As we shut the door I realized this had happened before, knew we were all going to die. And we did.
The scene started over again on top of the roof, replayed and we were trapped in the room again. This time I knew instantly that we would die. I also was fully aware that it was all in my mind, took the time to focus on the wall and made it bend inward then outward then it melted. Everyone else in the room, however, died and I slipped out of the hole and carefully climbed down the wall outside. 
Got to the bottom and the jumpdrive around my neck had turned into a floppy disc. It glowed green, the agent was trying to get out. I ripped it from my neck and snapped it in half. The glow stopped. I then ran back for the original building to start the dream over again so that I could save my friends this time.



*2- Pony Me*

Was watching this little girl, walked her through the city to victoria park where we were going to play in the shade. I passed by one of the houses I'd lived in as a kid. I showed her the house and we sneaked to the backyard to see if the big mulberry tree was still there. It was. Heard a house door open and we fled.
On the way to the park dark clouds settled over us. They were nearly black and lightning blasted down from them. The girl was afraid and I got on all fours and told her to climb on my back. She did and she forgot all about the storm as I trotted along like a pony toward the park.



*3- The Blanket Space Capsule*

On a space craft, sort of Star Trekkish. We were all out of escape pods and I had the bright Idea to make one out of a blanket. I folded it in half and glued the open edge together, then ironed it to make sure it would stick.
As I did this I wondered how to fit the controls inside, and how many people would fit into it. People stood around waiting for me to finish and I didn't know how I was going to decide who gets to escape and who gets to stay and die.



*4- Lucifer & The Girl*

In a store with what I think was an exact version of younger me. She had a braid on each side of her head and was about 5 years old. I was buying her some candy and she wandered over to look at sunglasses.
I happened to see in a door reflection, some guy hovering about the girl, talking to her. I turned and glared at the guy. He smiled and patted the girl's head. I called her and she ran back to me. We moved through the store and where ever we went the guy was close behind. I suddenly knew it was that lucifer thing again and grabbed a belt from the belt rack, one with a really thick metal buckle. Wrapped the leather end around my hand then spun around and cracked the guy acrosss the face several times with the buckle end. 
When he fell to the floor me and the girl took off. We hid in another store and watched out the window as the guy searched the streets for us. I didn't know why he wanted the girl but i wouldn't let him get her. Ever.



*5- The Caves*

Was hidden in some caves with a family that looked emaciated. I felt sorry for them. We talked in whispers..

----------


## NeAvO

Wow love the matrix dream, very cool  ::D: 





> There was this gorgeous black girl (i couldn't stop checking her out) and two guys with me.



Didn't you say you weren't a dyke :p

----------


## Vex Kitten

Well, in dreams I have been a dyke and a fag. I didn't mind.
But, in real life I'm neither of those. Just sweet, normal, girl next door me.
 :p

Tues July 17th

>>>>usual


*1- Seatrip & All the Kids*
At a rundown house with my cousin S, his ex and a bunch of my younger cousins. There were talking about going across sea for somthing or other and everyone left the kids there. I wanted to go to but couldn't just leave all those brats to fend for themselves. So I stayed. Oh, even my mother left. They all left me stuck with their children or grand children.


*2- Poker and Dog Piss*
Played poker with a table full of guys, looked down and saw there was a huge pulled of dog pee under my chair. Looked further under and saw there were puddles of it everywehre. I felt nauseated knowing that stuff was everywhere. I threw in my cards, grabbed a mop and started cleaning it all up. IT was nasty, thick and snotty looking too. 


*3- Resort & 3 Ships*
I was at a beach resort thing, very high class. Inside, I was taking photos of everyone, my sister and her friends were there. I got tired of hearing them gossip and left. Saw a gorgeous fountain and tried to take a photo of it but a thick tube popped up out of the water and started squirting everywhere. I ran outside. 
Up on a low cliff, I saw three ships coming toward land. They looked old, Mayflowerish I thought. I slid down the cliff and waded into the water to greet the ships. They got closer and they turned out to be swimming toys. I procured one of the ships and climbed in. People tried to tip me out and I had to fend them off. If I fell out I'd lose my ship.

----------


## oneironut

> Just sweet, normal, girl next door me.



That must be an interesting neighborhood.  :wink2: 





> >>>>usual



Maybe I missed the explanation, but what does this mean? I've never figured it out.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed July 18th

>overslept
>>>usual


*1- Exploring Me & JF*

I was in a room, naked on a bed, doing all kinds of stuff to myself just to see what it felt like. Not pleasureable, merely experimental. It was all so I could know what it'd be like for other people to feel such things.
JF was there suddenly, mostly naked too. I started doing similar things to him. 



*2- Erie Ave Jogging*

Jogged down Erie Ave. Got part way, up by the convenience store and saw Cliff and Norm from Cheers standing outside. They asked if they could join me and I nodded. 
Jogged up to the casino and back, them trailing behind yapping on and on about stuff I don't remember now. Ran back and came to the big parking garage, went up the stairs and back down. Half way down I spotted R. He said something that pissed me off and I kicked him down the stairs, got to the bottom, leapt over him and continued on. I tried to outrun Cliff and Norm... getting annoyed that they were constantly there and wouldn't shut up.



*3- The Old House & Old Drinkers*

In a vaguely familiar house. A bunch of old people were there, some my aunts and uncles, one deceases aunt too come to think of it. Most were dressed in sterotypical indian feathers and stuff. I don't know why I was there.
Someone put a questionaire in front of me. I started filling it out. People kept interupting me, asking me questions and kept messing up my concentration.



*4- Water Park & Photos*

Was at a little kid's water park, dont know why but I was in the middle of this water playground looking at photos. Kids gathered around and were looking too. The photos kept getting wet and i was getting annoyed but appparently wasn't smart enough to remove myself from the watery area.



*5- The Parade & Bitchy T*

Was in the sector of Bford where the malls are. T.H was there and she was being her usual bitchy self, giving everyone a hard time by being selfish and attention whorey. We were getting ready to watch a parade and I stood atop a truck to take photos. T kept standing in the way, trying to get in all the photos. I kept telling her to get the hell out of my shots and before I knew it the parade was almost over and I hadn't got a decent shot because I had to keep stopping to tell her to move.

----------


## Vex Kitten

MY neighborhood can be interesting sometimes. But I have nothing to do with that. :p

The >>>>

> How long I slept
> where I slept
> which direction I slept
> music I listen to while sleeping

Mystery solved.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thurs July 19th

>overslept
>couch
>south
>classic rock

*1- Sis Bday, Ice, Tornado, Owls*

By Eaton Market and realized my sister's birthday'. It was night. I started for her house on foot. At some point I procured a bike. Rode down a steep hill that suddenly was icy. The trees and buildings, everything was shining and ice slicked. I lost control of the bike and slid down the hill, came to a stop, walked up Clarence street. 
It started raining hard, and cold. I looked down the train tracks that split the houses. Saw a wobbly tornado heading toward me. I ran and broke into a shop, made my way to the basement. Two guys followed me and we talked of nonsense things to keep out minds off of what we knew was heading straight for us.
After it was over, a huge open window was before us. Outside it was sunny and there was a chainlink fence with a rotting stump on the other side. A great horned owl twisted it's head to look at us. Someone rushed up to touch it and it fell off the fence. I ran over around the fence and the owl was atop the stump. I reached out for it but it fell and died. There were two downy baby owls on the ground beside it. I picked one up and it bit me. The pain woke me up.
*coincedentally, one of my budgies died just about an hour ago  :Sad: 



*2- The Door and the Dress*

Cleaning house. Someone kept knocking on the door and i kept ignoring it. After a while I heard voices in my house. I stormed into the hallway to see who had let themselves in and a strange man and woman were there. They looked slightlyl familiar but I couldn't remember who they were. 
Before I could say anything the woman started rummaging through the coats on the coat rack. She suddenly turned, a christening dress in her hand. She told me it had been stolen and then told me the story behind the dress, that it had been in her family for generations. I wasn't impressed and just wanted her out. The man and woman left. I went outside and sat on the porch and wondered how the hell that dress had gotten into my house. I turned and looked back at the front door and there was no door. There was only a red and black Navajo blanket hanging there.



*3- TV, Batman & Karma*

Watched television, a show about historic buildings. On one I noticed the date the building was built on it's cornerstone. It was 1917. I used my remote and moved a cursor to that date and clicked on it. In the window next to the cornerstone a scroll like thing rolled open and on it was very elaborate writing, really ornate calligraphy done in red ink. I couldn't read it so clicked off. 
Started channel surfing and came to a trailer for the next Batman movie. It was already out in theaters. I was astounded by this, knowing it's not supposed to be out until next year. I watched the trailor closely, looking for any hide or hair of the Joker to see if Ledger might have been able to pull the role off. Didn't see anything and I was suddenly pissed off that the movie had been out and I hadn't known. 
After the trailer was over the screen went black and a single word appeared on it. It read: Karmamantra or mantric... can't remember exaclty now. I wondered what that meant and it made me think of a friend of mine who uses the screen name Bad Karma on a Star Wars site.

----------


## Daeva

Star Wars is sooo geeky.  :tongue2: 

Do you think a CGI Joker would be better then the guy they got acting as him now?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah Star Wars is geeky. That Bad Karma is one of the biggest geeks there, with like one million posts with that user name alone. Talk about a super nerd. 

I think a hand puppet would do a better job than the guy cast as him now. I seriously don't see him as Joker material. And hearing all the BS about him making the joker darker and basically introspective makes me fear tremendously. I mean, Batman is supposed to be the dark introspective guy, the Joker is supposed to be opposite him. 

Gets me all riled up just thinking about it. 
I really want the movie to work so I'm trying to be hopeful but... it's Heath Ledger? I've yet to see anything he's done that could be classified as acting.
 ::cry::

----------


## AURON

IMO (wich is very limited due to the amout of comics i've read and the alcohol i've injested).  Batman is just like all the other villans he faces, he just has certain morals.  Joker dark all the time...naw I don't see it...but a darker joker than Jack Nicholas...yes, I can see one.  Just give Freddie Kruger some makeup...or totally ignore this post.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Psylis: 
Ignore you're post? NEVER! :p
Bruce Wayne has to carry out the somber persona of Batman as a way to strike fear into villains and as a way to keep anyone from guessing his secret identity. That's Batman, dark and the strong silent type. 
Then there's the Joker who basically is everything that Batman is not. Nearly a complete opposite which is what makes their relationship 'work'. Each is like the missing part of the other and together they have some amazing interactions. The joker in comic books is far far more evil than the one in cartoons. The comic book Joker kills for a laugh and laughs as he kills. That's the Joker I want to see, the psychopath killer who will kill for amusement and laugh his ass off as he's doing it. Not some dark, dreary emo villain played by some guy whom I am afraid it too pretty to pull off the part. 
I like the Freddy idea. I think that guy has the face and dementedness to be convincing Joker.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sun July 22nd


>overslept
>>>usual


*1- Bus Trip Singing*

Think I was on a school trip, sitting on a bus waiting for everyone to get on it. A guy plopped down beside me. He looked like a young Brad Pitt, started talking to me. I tried to ignore him. In the seat ahead a woman sat and turned around. She looked like Angelina Jolie. She broke, rather loud and obnoxiously, into song. Brad joined in. Soon the rest of the bus was singing along and I stared out the window hating every moment of it.




*2- Drinking*

My cousin L was drinking, I think we were in one of my old places. He kept trying to get me to drink vodka and Ikept telling him I hate vodka. He persisted, annoying as ever.




*3- My Car*

At my cousin T's outside polishing up my car. It was dull grey, mostly that stuff that patches holes. The doors were a bright blue and as ugly as the car was I still liked it. 
Some guy came up and said he had to take the car. He grabbed the front and back door handles and effortlessly ripped the doors off and tossed them into the back of his truck. We started arguing and I stayed between him and the two remaining doors so that he couldn't take them. I had the feeling if he took them the car would no longer be mine.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Mon July 23rd

>overslept
>>>usual


*1- Carchase & Woman in White*

Watched a line of police cars chase another car with a driver that looked like Nicholas Cage. As the car sped around a bend a woman rolled out of it and rolled down into the valley I happened to be standing in. Helped her up and she seemed afraid of me. She was dressed in a long flowing white gown, slit up each side and had high heels on. She climbed up the cliff that had appeared, and I only watched wondering how she could do that in heels.



*2- Monkey Sarcophagus*

Was on something like an archiological dig. The area was desertlike with a few outcroppings of stone here and there. The sand suddenly spilled away and we went with it down into a place that looked like a severely ruined tomb.
Kids were there digging around. THere was a small coffin like rock standing in the sand. I went to it and peeked in a crack. Something was in there but I wouldn't open it. I called for an archeologist to come, but before he could the kids pried open the casket to reveal a shrivelled monkey body inside. It was ornately dressed and almost alien looking. 



*3- DV Awards*

Was at a thing similar to an awards show. I sat near the back and somehow was able to recognise Seeker on stage. He was handing out awards to various DV members, and I wondered if I would get any. There were several members in the dream but I couldn't make them out clearly since I was so far away.



*4- Patchwork Lingerie*

Shopping again, I can't remember for what but I spent much of the dream roaming from store to store. Came to one and saw an odd piece of lingerie, it seemed to be patched together from several different other pieces. I sort of liked it though it was odd looking. I'd never seen anything like it and brought it with me as I continued to shop.



*5- Church Trip*

Took a cozy bus loaded with people to a cathedral. We all got off and I rushed up to the building, never having been in one before. I wanted to take photos but was told I couldn't bring my camera inside.
Got inside and heard some of the most amazing choral music ever. It felt as if it were flowing right through me and made me weak, like I wanted to faint. Someone helped me to sit down and I closed my eyes and listened. 
After that we ended up outside waiting for out bus ride home. Someone brought up Harry Potter and I admitted I'd never read or watched anything HP. Some guy came along and shoved the latest HP book at me. Now that I think back on it he looked a bit like NeAvO. He asked me to just read the first chapter. So I did. I read it out loud.



*6- Prowling Baboon & Blackbirds*

Looked out my back window and saw a huge baboon trying to kill two dogs. i hoped it would kill the mutts because I was sick of them ripping my garbage open.
After a bit they all disappeared. I then noticed my dog was outside chained up. I started putting on my stuff to go get her before the baboon could but a guy happened along, looked as if he'd been crying. He looked very familiar. I told him to get home, there was a baboon on the loose. He agreed and got my dog for me. THe other two dogs, the mutts, were hiding under my porch. As I considered shooing them away I looked up to see a huge blue dumpster. Atop that was perched two black birds that had stitches along the edges of their wings and they seemed to have denim patches sewn onto their breasts. They watched me and I tried to figure out what kind of birds they were.



*7- Portal Lucid Task WILD?*

I went to sleep, and as I drifted off I felt myself slip upwards out of my body. 

Knew I was dreaming and made myself stand on the floor. The lighting in the dream was dim and seemed scratchy or something. I tried to will it to clear but couldn't quite manage it. Before I wasted the dream fighting for clarity I decided to do the lucid task. It took me quite a while to remember the portal task.

I looked at my hands for a moment to solidify the dream before I stared at the wall and envisioned a portal. What happened was nothing like the thing I'd envisioned, instead the wall between the bedrooms sort of glitched and then blurred. I touched it and my fingers went through. 

Without wasting another second I dashed into it, not caring where it would take me, just so long as it was a portal. I was magically transported too... my front lawn. Haha. While that was sort of disappointing It felt great to have done a lucid task after all these months.

I then tried to remember the other task and couldn't, so I decided to try the first one that popped into my mind, the bring a snowman to life task. Problem, there was no snow. I clasped my hands together and closed my eyes and imagined there'd be snow when I opened them again. It worked. The scene was blanketed in snow but now it was night time. 

Instead of actually rolling up a snowman I sort of orchestrated one, made 4 balls and levitated them atop each other. I simply imagined the snowman would have a face and he did. Typical carrot nose, dark stony eyes, but no mouth.

I stared at it for a bit and then said, "Okay, be alive." A few moments later the snowballs it was made of started quivering and they spread apart a little. The snoman lurched ahead and stopped. I don't know what it was about that motion but it felt threatening, I knew that if the snowman touched me something bad would happen. I backed away and it kept lurching forward.

Woke up before it got me.

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations on the task! Cool how you made the snow, and the snowman. You have some interesting dreams, I liked that last Lucid as well. the one that started with the computer screen. When ever I look at pictures in dreams, they come to life like that as well.

----------


## NeAvO

> *5- Church Trip*
> 
> Took a cozy bus loaded with people to a cathedral. We all got off and I rushed up to the building, never having been in one before. I wanted to take photos but was told I couldn't bring my camera inside.
> Got inside and heard some of the most amazing choral music ever. It felt as if it were flowing right through me and made me weak, like I wanted to faint. Someone helped me to sit down and I closed my eyes and listened. 
> After that we ended up outside waiting for out bus ride home. Someone brought up Harry Potter and I admitted I'd never read or watched anything HP. Some guy came along and shoved the latest HP book at me. Now that I think back on it he looked a bit like NeAvO. He asked me to just read the first chapter. So I did. I read it out loud.



Congratulations you're now the fifth person to dream about me with in a week  :Sad: 

Well I have power over you in dreams now as well as real life  ::wink:: 

Well done with the lucid too!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues July 24th


>>>>usual

*1- Death*

Dream was as though I were watching a movie. An old Indian guy in one of those long feather head dresses walked into a house and out again. A woman came out crying. They guy walked a way and entered another house, the man in there begged for him be be merciful. The indian guy nodded and walked out again. The woman in the bed had died. He walked about, visiting houses and leaving, each time leaving the families withing weeping.
I was in scene and trailing this indian guy. I asked him questions but he wouldn't answer. Suddenly he was surrounded by people who chased him down and killed him. When the crowd dispersed the body was gone. 
The next day the guy was walking down the roads again. People chased after him and he laughed at them, said they couldn't kill him, he was death. He chased some kids through a cornfield then came out again. A small group of people appeared and they managed to kill the old indian guy. The next day (i think) the guy who had killed the indian guy was wearing that long head dress and had become death. 



*2- Wanted Father*

In an upper story building full of people. A girl and her son were there with the kid's step father, she was bragging how great the guy was. 
Watching television we saw that this kid's step father was actually one of america's most wanted, a child killer. I told the woman and she fled. Some other guy went after the killer and beat his ass. I ran after the mother and kid to make sure they were escaping.
Changed to me running up a vibrantly green grass hill, fearing that the killer would find and kill me. I got to the top of the hill and looked down on a sprawling city. Nearby was a massive colleseum that had 5 or 6 thin straight clouds stretched over it. I wondered about the clouds before I decided to get going again. Ran to some mansions nearby. They all had rooms on top that were triangular shaped and glass. One was decorated with silver tinsel. I sneaked into that house and closed all the curtains and hoped no one would find me.



*3- The Bar & the Elevator DILD*

I was in a very dark western type bar. I got sick of the loudness so decided to find the bathroom. Had to use an elevator to go down to the restrooms.
Got in, the down button was actually an electrical outlet that had to be depressed. I thought that was odd but pressed it anyway. The walls of the elevator were mirrored and I looked at myself. If I moved my face would distort grotesquely. I just suddenly realized I was dreaming.

I touched the mirror to see if it was solid. It felt inpenatrable. I then started making my shape shift. I made myself super skinny, like jack skellington skinny, then very fat, then tall. I always wanted to be a bit taller. Then short. I adjusted to my regular size then made myself sprout obscenely huge boobs. I laughed because they looked rediculous and I remembered another lucid where I'd sprouted huge boobs and they were so heavy I tipped over. I made them go away.

I wondered what I'd look like as a guy and I instantly switched. I sort of looked like my brother, which disgusted me so I switched back to female form. I then remembered the orgasm control panel thing, that someone had mentioned it recently. I was going to use the buttons in the elevator as a OCP but there was only the electrical outlet button. It was then I realized I'd been going down in the elevator for quite some time. I couldn't tell if I was almost at my destination. Despite this I decided to see if I could will myself to orgasm. I did... but it was a slight one. I wanted a fiercer one so I tried again and had one that was so powerful I nearly peed myself. I slid down the wall in the elevator and relaxed, enjoying the fading good feeling.

The doors suddenly opened. I got up and walked into the room. There was no bathroom. Instead it was like an airy and large business room, desks were all over and at most sat women working busily. I strolled through, looked out the wall of windows and noticed we were several stories up.I lost lucidity when my stomach flipped and a panic overcame me at being so high up. I had been going down in the elevator afterall. 

I looked about the office, wondering where exactly i was. The walls were a designer blue, some sort of eleborate painting technique to make the walls seem textured. At sight to blue I decided to reality check. I bit down on my finger and it hurt. Not discouraged, I did the nose plug reality check and I could still breathe. Knew I was dreaming adn realized I had lost lucidity for a bit.

I moved through the office, the women would stop and watch me as I passed their desks. They were all severe looking ladies in pulled back hair and business suits. I walked over to a table surrounded by them. They were discussing a story that I was supposed to be working on. The one turned to me and asked why I hadn't finished it yet. I told her I had been experiencing writers block and would finish it soon. The woman said there's no such thing as writer's block.

Bored of all this business type talk I turned and started levitatiing random objects around the room, made them move from one desk to the other. One of the woman told me I wasn't permitted to do that. I informed her that it was my dream and I could do whatever I wished. Another woman walking past said, "She's right you know. This is her dream."

So I continued manipulating objects. I saw a huge silver sphere ornament and levitated it to me. It hovered above my outstretched hand and I saw my reflection upside down in it, which I thought was very odd. I then made the sphere morph into several shapes, the last one being a silver giraffe shape that looked as if it were running. 

The giraffe suddenly melted and became a ball again. The sphere dropped into my hand and I suddenly know I was waking up. I tried to force myself to stay in dream, there was so much I'd wanted to do... but I woke up. 
I


*several sp errors... i was in a hurry

----------


## Vex Kitten

Caradon: Thanks for visiting. I think.. that may be the first time pictures did that to me. Good thing it doesn't happen often. I might not have realized I was dreaming if it did.


NeAvO: You must be some sort of dream stalker guy being in so many dreams lately. And when, exactly, did you ever have power over me at any time? Hmm? Haha. I'll have to put you in your place if I ever dream of you again. :p

----------


## NeAvO

> NeAvO: You must be some sort of dream stalker guy being in so many dreams lately. And when, exactly, did you ever have power over me at any time? Hmm? Haha. I'll have to put you in your place if I ever dream of you again. :p



Haha don't I've been in so many...

Hey what "little" power you had, disappeared the moment you accepted a drink off me :p

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Hey what "little" power you had, disappeared the moment you accepted a drink off me :p



Or... maybe I'm immune to your spiking and only let you think you have power so I can take you down when you least expect it. Hmmm... kind of makes you think...huh?
 ::D: 


Wed July 25th

>overslept attempting to WILD - unsuccessful
>>>usual


*1- Niagara Evolution*

Was at Niagara Falls. People were all over the edges of the American and Canadian falls madly working to patch up cracks and fissures that were happening. People were all distraught that the rock along the edges of the falls was crumbling away.
I got sick of the whining and complaining and stood up on a bench and started yelling at all of them, that it was wrong to halt the falls' evolution. Humans shouldn't have been stupid enough to build cities right up against the river on either side to begin with. 



*2-Psycho Ambulance Attendents*

Was outside at R's dad's, one of my childhood homes. Me and my sister MJ were kids, sitting out by the driveway on the pile of gravel. An ambulance came by very very slowly. I glared at them as they passed, staring at us. 
They came by again, from the opposite direction this time, staring at us and then behind us. ONly then did I see that all my younger siblings were out back playing. I then realized we were home alone.
The ambulance pulled in. I told my sister to go and hide with the other kids and I ran up in the way of the ambulance so it couldn't pull all the way in. "Get out of here!" I yelled in my meanest voice, which I realized wasn't all that mean. "You're not supposed to be here"
The guys got out, two older plump guys who lookes keebler elvish. They ran for me. I yelled for my siblings to run and hide. The took off as the Ambulance guys came for me. As I ran past the woodpile I picked up an axe and spun to face the guys. One picked up some sort of club and came for me. We blocked each other's swings for a while before I planted the axe in his left shoulder. I hacked again and his arm slid from his body. 
I had to keep yelling back for my siblings to hide, they kept creeping back up to see what was going on. The second guy tried to sweetalk the ax from me and I let him get close enough to bitchsmack him with the flat part of the ax. He stumbled sideways and I was on him, frantically chopping into his chest. When that was done I turned to my siblings, they started crying and fled from me because I was all blood and chunks of flesh.



*3- Recess*

Dreamed I was on that cartoon Recess. The kids were organizing to overthrow the school. IT turned into me and the others searching for some missing kids, showing pictures and asking around. Suddenly the heads of those missing kids came floating by, a trail of rainbow, like airplane trails, tailing out of their necks. They were smiley and happy and telling us what happened to them. I tried to catch one of them but they would float away just out of my reach.



*4- Dream Journalling & The Mustach Man*

I woke up, grabbed my dream journal and moved to my bedroom window and sat on it's ledge, curtain behind me so no one would see me. I tried to remember my dreams but didn't have any luck. So I started doodling hoping that something would just come to me.
I suddenly felt hands on my behind. I looked and there was a blond guy with a mustach outside my window, his hands wrapped around my hips. He pulled me out and tried to kiss me, saying he needed to feel my curves or something stupid like that. 
I squrimed away and made it back into my room, I was going to find the trusty baseball bat and beat the living hell out of him but I saw my dream journal on the floor. I picked it up and sat on the edge of my bed, tried to recall my dreams again. The beating could wait. I didn't want to lose any potential dreams.



5-

----------


## Daeva

Such a vicious little kid you were.

----------


## oneironut

> *2-Psycho Ambulance Attendents
> *



Was an institution for the criminally insane one of your childhood homes, as well? The Keebler Elves were probably just trying to take you back there. :p





> The beating could wait. I didn't want to lose any potential dreams.



Way to prioritize!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Daeva: I was a  nice kid. I only became viscious when someone threatened me or my siblings. And then the offenders were only getting what they deserved.


Oneironut: I might as well have been raised in such a place. Most of my family fits the criminal or insane description, some fall under both categories. Those elves better not show up in any more of my dreams, creepy things they are. 


Thurs July 26th


>>>>usual

*1- Jogging 3rd Line*

Jogged from my house to western 3rd line. Got the the block my aunt lives on and it had grown very hilly. I didn't know if I had the stamina to run up the hills and was going to turn back but got the feeling something or someone was waiting for me at the end of it all. SO I went on. Jogged up and down the steep hills and about halfway through the block a little curly headed kid joined me. We jogged and talked. Got to the top of the next hill and on the horizon fierce black clouds loomed. They moved in quickly and I felt the air change. I knew a bad storm was headed our way.
I turned and tried to run back to where my aunt's house was, the kid followed, telling me there was nothing to worry about and kept begging to keep jogging into the storm.


*2- Changing Store*

Was at a store, like a gas station. It was pretty small and I couldn't seem to find what I needed. I can't remember what that was but I carefully searched all the shelves in the store. As I went back to the front of the store to ask if they had 'whatever', I noticed some aisles that I hadn't seen before. So I searched those too. Got done and then noticed there were others I hadn't searched. So looked down those too. The store kept changing, rearragning it's layout everytime I thought I was through searching.

----------


## Jdeadevil

On the first page you had 5 five dreams in a night,,, now you have 2  ::D: 

and by the looks of it, you have completed that task in meeting people!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Fri July 27th

>>>>usual


*1- Building a Man*

Was in a run down dark shack with some older guy. On a table before us was a male torso. The guy brought a man's head into the room and together we sewed it onto the body. The guy then attatched what seemed like billions of wires to nerves, muscles and veins that were hanging out from where the torso's arms and legs were supposed to be. He flicked a switch and the body came alive.
He shut it down and we attatched some arms, which took a very long time. It was like knitting him back together again before we could sew the appendages on. We went to retrieve his legs but when we came back the guy was gone. Outside we saw him from far away. He was headed toward the house, already had legs. He was going to kill us so we took off. 



*2- The Hotel Fight*

My sis MJ and I were in our second story hotel room looking out the window. Below us hundreds of people were partying in the streets. In the midst of it all two girls started fighting. We tried to watch but were weren't high up enough to see past the hundreds of people. 
We ended up outside right by the fight. The black girl beat up the white girl then came toward us. She high people and said, "Now that's what I call a lesson in ass kicking. Take notes bitches." I laughed and she highfived me then disappeared into the crowd.
Fight over, I returned to the room. There were two guys in the room, one in my and my sisters beds. I just left them there as a surprise for my sister. Went down to the first floor to a fancy party. My sister was already there. She saw me and waved, knocked over a woman's glass of wine. The wine had tiny flowers suspended in it. The woman started bitching at my sister and I just left. Had to find a new room.



*3-Dream Journaling in Dream*

I dont remember when exactly this happened, what dream if happened after, but I remember searching for my dream journal and trying to remember the dreams I'd had earlier. I sort of realized I was still in a dream trying to remember my dreams but I didn't clue in enough to become lucid. 



*4- Zoo Mall - Lost Camera*

Roamed a mall that had zoo animal all around it's outside. I took pix of the animal, all of which weren't in cages. They were just in little marked off areas, sort of crime scene taped off areas.
Came to some lions and stepped inside to take a close up photo. One of the bigger lion cubs charged up and swiped at me. I kicked at it and it swung again, slashed my jeans. I backed up and noticed this pen wasn't taped off like it was supposed to be. The lions could get out whenever they pleased. I took off for the second story of the mall and watched to see if the lions would escape and maul a few people. 
Was on a walkway over the lions and crawled over it to get a better view. The ledge disappeared and I had to put my camera down and drop off the remaining lip of the ledge. 
I ran back up to the walkway and tried to reach over to snag my camera but I couldn't reach it. There were other things on the ledge, tv's, cell phones, radios, etc, that had been lost.



*6- JF - Dance Academy - Blue Sheds*

On a laptop on a bench or picnic table chatting to JF. He told me he'd found my dance academy. In truth it wasn't mine but one with a name like mine. I was sort of creeped out that he'd mentioned that and I happened to be sitting beside it. I thought, "what a stalker".
I was going to take a photo of the academy but when I moved around it it turned into a huge oddly shaped and oddly coloured blue barn. As I backed away to fit the barn into my viewfinder I noticed several sheds along the shore of the lake. They were mostly the same colour blue as the barn. It was then I noticed how saturated the colours were so I started looking for contrasting colours to take photos of. 
DH and her kids came along and invited me for dinner. I followed them to their blue shack and inside it was much bigger than the outside would lead one to belive. It even had an upstairs. I wondered how that was possible and explored the house.



*7- Destroying the Dream Scene DILD*

I was walking with two people through an unfamiliar city. The houses were small and oddly coloured pinks and greens, which I thought looked horrible. We walked the main street which looked more like a highway, constant stream of cars.
I happened to look behind me and saw thin funnel clouds dipping down from the clouds. I froze and the people I was walking with turned to see the tornados too. "We have to find a basement!" One of them yelled right into my ear. Whe then ran like crazy trying to find a house with a basement. There were none. 
I felt a horrible dread overcome me. I knew the tornados were going to kill us. I looked back again and there was a massive black tornado slowly winding it's way to us. I ran, as fast as I could, away from it. I turned again to see how close it was. It was very close but made no sound. I stopped in my tracks and watched it. I thought, 'I only see tornadoes in my dreams.' and then brought up my pointer finger and bit down on it as hard as I could. My teeth sunk into nothing. I bit again just to be sure and still felt nothing. I _was_ in a dream.

Certain I was in a dream and now in absolute control, I felt an amazing surge of power course through me. I ran toward the tornado and only then did it start roaring and the wind picked up. Debris whipped by me but didn't hit me, the wind had no effect either. I continued on. Bystanders were telling me I was crazy, to run away but I wouldn't. When I got close to the monster tornado I slashed my arm through the air like I was backhanding something. The tornado instantly fell apart and puffs of blackness drifted away and disappeared. 

I looked up at the sky, at the other smaller threatening funnel clouds and did the same, simply swiped them out of existence. I then felt pretty much godlike. People around me stared at me like I was some sort of freak of nature but I didn't care, knowing they were only characters in a dream. I then turned and took in the dream scene all around me. I wondered what lurked behind it.

I turned suddenly to some of the poeple and imagined them exploding, just curious as to what dream characters were made of. Whenever I looked at a character they splattered backward, a spray of blood and flesh onto the wall behind. The stuff would then just disappear. I did the same to about 10 people before I became bored with it. None of the DCs ran or challenged me and it was just... boring.

I turned my attention to the cars zipping up and down the highway. When a break came I dashed out into the middle of the street and did some sort of odd motion with my arms and the first 5 or 6 cars bearing down on me seemed to sling shot off the pavement and whip through the air. I could see the characters in the vehicles as they soared, tumbling in car over or alongside me. I watched their expressions, then turned back to the rest of the cars only to see one was flipping through the air straight for me. I could see the guy inside, the terror in his eyes a few seconds. I turned from the car and spread out my arms, reminding myself I was in a dream, and the car passed right through me and smashed into the pavement a few feet ahead of me. When the car passed through me it felt inexplicably odd.

I then ran from the street and toward the building. With a swipe of the arm or gesture of the hand buildings would either fall or simply crunch to the ground like stomped soda cans. I froliced through the city simply destroying everything I came across. People watched me and did nothing. 

I wanted to see what was under the dream so I employed a technique a RP character of mine used in a battle a few months ago, I stomped my foot onto the ground. From the impact point cracks exploded through the concrete and then with a wave of my hand they all lifted from the ground and I willed them to fliing off into the distance. They shot like shrapnel into nearby buildings and vehicles. Under the concrete was more concrete. I stepped on it and wondered how far I'd have to dig before I'd find the edge of this dream scene. 

I woke up then, feeling great at having a LD but disappointed that I didn't get to the bottom of the dream.

----------


## Daeva

So much wanton destruction. I only know of boys that destroy THAT much, you sure you are female?

----------


## Jdeadevil

Seven Dreams! Yep.. far from Expert....

----------


## ezekiel7

Bonjour mon jolli fille... Work is difficult, but I persist. I try to get as much freetime as I can without being disfunctional at work. Thus I never have much time to sleep and dream... Someday.  :smiley:  I miss the concentration and control that I, with help, learned over my mind. I miss the ability to instantly concentrate on my breathing and block out my other senses till I could just lay there and almost feel my heart so much it was like I could see it beating.

 :smiley:  Good job on all of your progress. May it continue.

----------


## Pastro

1- Building a Man

Was in a run down dark shack with some older guy. On a table before us was a male torso. The guy brought a man's head into the room and together we sewed it onto the body. The guy then attatched what seemed like billions of wires to nerves, muscles and veins that were hanging out from where the torso's arms and legs were supposed to be. He flicked a switch and the body came alive.
He shut it down and we attatched some arms, which took a very long time. It was like knitting him back together again before we could sew the appendages on. We went to retrieve his legs but when we came back the guy was gone. Outside we saw him from far away. He was headed toward the house, already had legs. He was going to kill us so we took off.

Geez you would think he would be a bit more appreciative, with you two putting him back together and all.
Btw hows it been Vex? I havent talked to you in a while

----------


## The Cusp

"It's ALIVE!"

I'm surprised you didn't use a lightning bolt to animate the thing.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Eep. Look at all the replies while Ive been away. I'll get around to all you guys in a bit. Got some catching up to do.


Sat July 29th


*1- Dog Food*

I think I was at gram's, my dog and it's puppies were there. The mother was whining and howling so I imitated her, making her howl even more. I recall just having a fork, don't know how I got it, but I looked into the box with the 8 puppies. I saw the runt, Pippin, and stabbed him with the fork in the back, down by his hips. I lifted him and intended to eat him. I don't recall if I did.



*2- JF, Me & Junk*

JF and I were in a large room with a thick plank wood floor. It was old but very shiney. In the middle of this room was a large square table with the same planks atop of it. JF and I got talking and he always stayed on the opposite side of the table from me. He ripped some of the plank off the table and inside were stacks of old drawings and stories and poetry of mine. I said something eventually that pissed JF off and he started shredding up my stuff. I laughed, ripped a plank off the table and started shredding the stuff I found under it. We ended up laughing and tearing my work to tatters.



*3- Joker, Harley & Me*

I think this one started out with me watching the animated Batman series. I felt apart from it. It started out with Joker and Harley in a huge warehouse, Harley whining that Joker didn't pay any attention to her or something like that. At some point I was absorbed into the scene trailing the two of them. She continued to whine and he told her to shut up while he thought. He devised a plan and though i don't remember doing it, we abducted and froze Lois Lane in a huge chunk of ice. 
The Joker chiselled artistically away at the ice until he'd hacked Lois's head off. He then sent the still frozen body to be put on public display to enrage Superman. He kept the head, knowing Supes would tear the city apart to find it. The only purpose of this all was to make Superman look like a rabid lunatic and then the Joker would step in and subdue him with a gas he'd somehow derived from cryptonite. Making the Joker the city's savior. 
The only thing I did in this dream was talk to Harley but I can't remember what we converesed about. I wish I could remember.



*note: Pippin died later, very early Sunday morning about an hour or so before I went to bed at 2:30 am

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sun July 3oth

>>>>usual


*1- Niagara Falls mini Aero Cars*

In Niagara Falls again. The bridge that spans the gorge between the states and the canada, the Rainbow Bridge, was gone. In it's place was a very unstable looking tangle of wires and pulleys that went from one side of the gorge to the other. Dangling precariously from these wires were tiny bucket like things that could fit four people in. It worked sort of like a ski lift, people stepped into the bucket and were carried across to the states.
AFter much convincing, my sister and i got into one. The bottom of the thing was nothing but a metal grate and I could see the water churning hundreds of feet below me. I didn't look down and felt sick. Soon though we were on the other side. 
We got into a new bucket and went back to the canadian side. Half way across there was suddenly rock walls on either side. We scrubbed against one and I latched onto the back of the bucket. We were suddenly on the canadian side, just standing there and we went down several twisty slides to get down to the lower cliffs.



*2- Return of Pippin*

I woke up into this dream, and Pippin, who had died, was laying on his side swaddled in rabbit fur on my nightstand. I just watched him, sad that he was gone. I rubbed his side vigorously and suddenly he moved. He then began convulsing and he was alive again.
I picked him up and took him back downstairs to his mother so he could eat. His mother wouldn't accept him though. Pippin crawled back to his mother and he opened his fang filled mouth and started mauling her. I thought, "He's a zombie dog!" and I didn't know what to do. All I could do was stand there and watch.

----------


## Merlock

Sorry to hear about your dog.
And...zombie dog, eesh. Talk about Morpheus having a bad sense of humour. -.-

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks Merlock.  :smiley: 
I was really working to keep that puppy alive too, he was very small compared to his siblings. I was going to keep him if he survived.

----------


## Pastro

Ive been great, just got a job at Save-on foods. So ive been working there, other than that everything is the same I guess. I can't wait for hockey to start again, im going into withdrawl.

Oh and that idea for Jessica Alba is genius!

----------


## Jdeadevil

So are these all Wild's then?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Pastro: I hope that dream goes well for you if you have it. Heaven forbid the Jessicas turn out to cannibal succubi.
:p

>woke up an hour early 
>>>usual

Mon July 31

*1- The Assasination - Shopping?*

Was in a very cramped room with several sinister looking guys. The head guy reminded me of Fidel Castro. He was in love with my sister AN and would stop discussion of the assassination to ask me occasional questions about my sister. 
He brought in some women who took me to a huge store to pick out gifts that my sister would like.




*2- Singing Hall of Birds*

Can't discern if this was a seperate dream or a part of another dream, but recall walking though a very long hall and every few feet there were bird cages set into the wall at my eye level. The birds were all singing loudly and I walked faster to get out of the noise. Don't remember coming to the end of the hall.



*3- Field Kids - Arcade*

Saw a couple of kids playing in a shallow pond in the middle of a plowed field. There was a contraption made out of piped that the kids played on in the midst of the water. 
I tried to tell them to get out of there, the water was muddy and filthy looking. The kids took off to an old worn white house in the distance. I went too and saw that the floorboards on the porch had been pulled up in various places.
I looked in the basement windows. Nothing. I climbed up a ladder to a large room on the roof that didn't look like it belonged. Inside was a like an arcade. I played a game that was a cross between plinko and air hockey. The prizes were huge green sour jawbreakers.



*4- The Chasing Torndaos*

I was on the computer working on phots and noticed it got dark quickly. looked outside and saw that the sky was nothing but churning black clouds. I told those at my house to get into the basement but when they opened the door there was a wall behind it. 
We all ended up in the truck driving away. I looked behind and saw several tornados drop from the sky and rip apart the nieghborhood I live in. We drove far, i told the driver to get out from under the black cloud. Behind us tornados continuall jabbed down from the sky. 
We got free of the cloud and stopped at a corner gas station. D's sister and her family were there. We told them about the tornados and they didn't believe us until I happened to look out the window to see one coming. They had no basement so we all ran outside looking for a house that had one. I found one and directed everyone inside. It looked abandoned until we peeked into the door at the end of the basement. And old woman in a rocking chair was there. We stayed quiet to not disturb her.

----------


## The Cusp

Fidel Castro in love with your sister!!!!   It's like a bad Seinfeld episode.  Who was it Saddam Hussein was in love with?  Whitney Houston or something?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey I didn't say it was Fidel. It was someone who looked like him. Or maybe it was him? I didn't ask.


Tues July 31

((i know my dates are screwd up, that'll teach me to trust a computer calendar for my day sorting needs))

>>>>usual

more to these dreams but i didn't jot them down right away and forgot some parts


*1- Muddy River & Shawl Girl*

I was walking with some girl wrapped in a blanket or shawl. We walked along the cliff of an extrememly muddy and rapid river.
She would walk right up to the edge and look over occasionally, right into the mud and I kept yelling for her to come back, deathly afraid she'd slip into the river and drown.



*2- Motorcycle Ride*

Saw a long line of parked motor cycles, reminded me of Port Dover on the 13th. Somehow I ended up on one, just cruising around. I picked up someone and they took over the driving and as we were riding along I realized I wasn't wearing a helmut. I grabbed it from the back of the bike and put it on. It was too big. At that point I realized I was also wearing some sort of hat under the helmut and it was an annoyance but I left the helmut on anyway.
Got to where we were supposed to park and had to park on a steep hill carefully so the bike wouldn't roll backward. I then went into a bar nearby.



*3- My New Old Room*

In an old very large house that had renovations going on all over in it. I found a secret passage and followed it through the place. Came up on the top floor and into a hallway of bedrooms. I walked to the end one and claimed it as my own.
I was then a kid, snooping through all the stuff that was left in the building. There were letters and clothes and toys and even an old camera. I messed with the camera a bit, it had a double lense on the front. 
I found a doll and sat it on the bed with me. I looked up at the wall and there was a message on there like a kid had smeared it in paint, "Get out of my room."
I yelled back as loud as I could, YOU GET OUT OF MY ROOM. AND STAY OUT OF MY ROOM. The same message appeared on the mirror and I yelled at 'it' to get out of my room again. I wasn't afraid of whatever it was, I was pissed off that something was invading my newly claimed territory.


4- (can't read my scribbles atm))



*5- End*

This dream was long and very odd but the only part I can remember is the highway scene and the word eND spelled by the clouds in the sky.
Highway scene: cars zooming along, many see the word eND in the sky and point to it. I was in the passenger side of a vehicle and looked to see what they were pointing to. I saw the word and knew something else horrible was about to happen. 
I got out of the car and ran into the trees alongside the highway. A thunderous CRACK was heard and the far end of the highway lifted up and curled higher and higher in to the sky, forning a large obtuse C, while the vehicles on the highway fell and smashed into others.
My fear then disappeared, I walked out to look at the scene more clearly. The C then suddenly straightened out and pointed directly up into the sky. Stupid people in their cars just sat inside their vehicles watching. The perfectly striaght strip of pavement then wavered as if the wind were blowing against it. Suddenly it fell toward the rest of the cars still on the grounded part of the street. People tried to get out and run but the highway slammed down and crushed them all. 
It was suddenly absolutely quiet. From this quiet I saw an indian guy in a brown leather fringed vest emgerge from between the two strips of pavement. He muttered something.
Then more sound as someone squirmed out from between the crushed cab of a transport truck. It was a dwarf, his skin charred completely black and his eyes were burned closed. Despite this he roamed around from smashed car to car kicking then and yelling for help. He found the indian guy and they started searching for survivors.
I searched too eventually, but I was looking on the ground for trinktes. I found some rings and other assorted stuff and pocketed them. eND still hung in the sky, I saw it as I left that scene but I cant remember where I went with my pocket full of dead people jewellery and identification.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed Aug 1

>patchy sleep
>>>usual

*not much sleep stupid cieling fan in my room was annoyingly loud and I kept thinking there was a duck quacking in my room and it would wake me up.  ::tongue:: 


*1- Police Parade*

Was in a store and heard distant parade type music. Went outside and saw a bunch of police officers marching up the street. Followed, they went to the community hall and there was a banquet. I sneaked in to eat but couldn't get to the food.



*2- Limo Ride*

I don't remember where we were coming from but my sister and I had a limo. The limo had a matress attatched to the roof and we both climbed up on it and laid down, her facing the front of the car, I facing the rear. We latched onto the matress and got a ride home like that. My sister continaully talked and I don't remember answering her, I was watching the stars above.
I saw an oddly shaped constellation that formed something (can't remember what now) and I thought, I must be dreaming, the stars don't make that shape. At that moment the limo turned quickly and I nearly rolled off the matress. I clung tighter to it and spent the rest of the drive focussing on not falling off the car. 
Got to a school and we both climbed off the car. We went inside and separated, i eventually just wandered around outside the school, bored and wanting to go home.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Fri Aug 3rd

>overslept
>>>usual


*1- Bathroom Hunting*

Me and others walked down a road, came to a corner restaurant and some went in. I noticed a river or creek out back and went to investigate. I followed the path along it until I came to a junkyard alongside. It was draining oily looking stuff into the stream. The water was black in that spot.
I had to use the bathroom and made my way back to the restaurant. There was an outhouse and I was going to use it but noticed it had one glass wall. And over the seat was a mess of cobwebs and spider egg sacks.
I sneaked into the restauruant and used the bathroom there, finished and couldn't get back out again. Too many poeple.



*2- Change Man & Fake Store*

Two guys and me were looking for a way to get money. We went from store to store asking for jobs. One guy reached into a jar on the counter and gave us change like we were little kids needing candy money. I was offended and didn't accept his pathetic offer.
I don't know how we managed to but we overtook a little art shop and pretended it was ours. The change guy eventually came in and bought something. The two guys behind the counter took his money then reached into a massive vase and pulled out a bunch of change. They counted out his change from that, which took forever.



*3- Pat Roy*

At something like a house party. I got bored and moved to a bedroom. At some point it became one of my child hood bedrooms and I started cleaning it. I had to share a room with my sister and she was a slob. I shoved all her stuff into a pile and organized my own.
The door flung open and in peeked Patrick Roy. He talked for a few minutes then left again. My sister was suddenly in the room and I turned to her and said, 'Damn, I should have got his autograph.' Then like one of those lightbulb over the head deals, I yelled, "I could get him to sign my Av's Jersey." I went to the closet and only the regualar jersey was there. The Roy Jersey was no where to be found. I started ripping the room apart looking for it but couldn't find the damned thing.



*4- The River & The Singers*

Me, my siblings and a few of my cousins were playing in the trees along a river. The nerd that I am, I stopped playing and started looking at the plants trying to identify what they were.
I heard singing in the distance so went to it to find a bunch of traditionally dressed Indians dancing and singing. I sneaked up and watched them. 
A girl about my height was at my side. She had on a burnt orange and dark brown outfit and had two thick braids cascading down each side of her neck. She seemed familiar. She asked me if I wanted to dance too. I told her I didn't know how. She tried to show me but I felt too clutzy to even attempt. The girl then began asking me a bunch of questions. Most had to do with my heritage and most I couldn't answer. I felt incredibly stupid that I couldn't tell her what clan I was. Eventually I told her I thought I was a turtle. She said I looked like a bear. I told her I dream about bears and she told me to follow one next time I dreamed of a bear.
I then saw my cousin and went to sit with her. The scene changed at some point from a forest to something like a huge parking lot where all the indians were still dancing. Someone was handing out bags of gifts. I got mine, opened it and inside were a bunch of multi coloured pencil erasers. My cousin got a bag full of marshmallows. I tried to trade her but she wouldn't.

----------


## Merlock

Hahah, that second dream - seems like a typical sitcom scenario. And quite vengeful too. Making the man wait for change like that. >.>

P.S. *Grammar Police!* It's "two guys and I", not "me".  ::silly::

----------


## Vex Kitten

Merlock, I'll use proper grammar when I'm in english class. 
Oh, that's right, I'm not in school anymore. 
So long half desent centence struc ture and. Speelllling.
:p


Sat Aug 5th

>bed very late
>>>usual


*1- Cirlce of People*

Only remember seeing this from above, a large group of people on a flat expanse of grass. Keeping their hands clasped together they kept making different shapes, a heart, a diamond, circle and a star are the only ones I recall vividly.



*2- Elementary School/High*

This dream kept switching from when i was in grade 5/6 to 9/10. Played hockey with the guys in elementary. The one knocked me onto the ground and then told me he liked me. He helped me up and I slahsed him across the shins with my stick then walked away.
We where then in highschool, we were partners in art class. We would check out each others sketch books from time to time and he'd drawn a rough sketch of a long haired girl clubbing a guy cowering on the ground. He said, "remember that?" 
I laughed and told him I remembered it differently than that and he told me he still felt the same even though we beat the heck out of each other a couple of times in elementary school.
I brought up the time we were having a snowball war on the pond and the dream switched back to us at elementary in the midst of that snowball fight. I sneaked up on him from behind and smashed him in the side of the head with an ice ball. He started crying and I felt bad.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sun Aug 5th

>usual
>couch
>music mixed
>usual

*1- Dinos in the City*

Only recall a bunch of dinosaurs in a major city. remember there was a trex, diplodocus?, tricera tops and a couple of larger 'cow' dinos. Something even bigger came along and knocked the other dinosaurs around like they were ragdolls. Remember seen a large vehicle too that was part tank type jeep, part reptile.



*2- S's New Baby*

Me and D were in a hospital looking for S. We knew she had another baby but couldn't find her. Even in the maternity ward she wasn't there. I asked the nurse, "Where the hell is S?" The nurse told us she was up on a different maternity ward but wouldn't tell us where it was. We searched the hospital, could hear S but couldn't find her. I also have the feeling that she had another girl.



*3- Clogged Ears & MJ's Camera*

Was somewhere with my sister who showed off her new camera. I told her it looked alot like mine and that it probably was mine since mine was gone. She ignored such comments and was taking photos of everything.
D's sister in law came along and started giving MJ advice on how to take better photos. She tried to ignore her too. All the while my ears felt stuffed, or as if they were filled with liquid. I kept shaking my head trying to get the stuff out. I could still hear I just couldn't get that fluid out. At some point I had the feeling it was blood and wondered if I should leave it in there or drain it.



*4- JS's Photos & Near Lucidity*

Looked at a bunch of old family photos with someone else. In an old faded b&w photo was a woman and a child. The two then switched places in photo and from out of frame on either side two kids ran to and stood in front of the original subjects of the photo. 
I turned around and JS was there. "Hey, this picture just changed" I showed it to her. She responded with, "Oh that one, it does that all the time."
I looked at the photo again and knowing that photos aren't supposed to to that wondered if I was dreaming. I bit my thumb and my teeth wouldn't go through it. I bit harder and still they wouldn't go through. I felt no pain at all though and thought that I must be dreaming. Right before I expect I was to gain lucidity a huge ugly brindle dog came charging for us. Everyone scattered, I ran around the chair and table barely staying out of the dog's reach. I think I had just run out of reaction, I wasn't really afraid of the dog and knew it couldn't really hurt me.


*5- The Drowning Girl*

Me and D were driving, backed into a narrow drive way that had train tracks on one side, a lake on the other. In the water was a woman struggling to stay afloat. HEr hands were bound.
D got out, saved and untied her. She thanked him and was about to leave when two people came out of the bushes alongside the train track. They atteacked the rescued woman.
D ran over and grabbed the guy, started beating him up. I meandered along, noticed something that looked like a thick wooden table leg on the ground. I picked it up, walked up behind the second attacker and said, "HEY!"
The second attacker turned. It was another female. I clubbed across the face and it sounded totally fake. The woman fell and didn't move. I continued to hit her in the head and face but it didn't seem to be doing anything so I quit. 
We told the nearly drowned woman to run. She did. After a while I went after and found a lighter fluid can she'd dropped. I left it there and turned back. The drowned woman appeared again and I told her to get the fuck away, to go to her mother's house and not her father's. She listened.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Monday Aug 6th

>>>>usual

*got up and had to do stuff right away so lost a bunch of recall, only have fragments

*1- Interviewing the Captian*

I know a lot happened before this but all I remember is walking along Jack Sparrow on a beach asking him a pile of questions. He was very funny.



*2- Keys To the Invisible Door*

Me and two people frantically searched for keys. We had to find them to unlock doors that were invisible except for when the moonlight hit them just right. We found keys and in the side of a cliff face a series of doors appeared when the moonlight fell correctly. We rushed to try all the keys on the doors and get inside. We eventually go through one only to find another row of doors.



*3- Plummeting*

In an airplane with some famous people. The plane started spiralling, someone paniced and opened the door. All we could see outside were clouds spinning. 4 people jumped out and as they fell they all clasped each other's hands. Another four people leapt out and tumbled toward the ground. 
2 parachuters happened by and let the first jumpers land atop thier canopies. The other four were rescued by what I think was Superman. 



*4- Flea Patches*

I was playing with the puppies and rolled one over. There was a huge patch of fleas on it's belly. I treid to get them but they all scattered. I checked the other puppies and they had the same thing. I felt like weeping in frustration because I'd just cleaned them of fleas about an hour earlier.



*5- The Crowns*

I wish I could remember more of this one but,
I was running from a prom. In my hand I had the prom queen and king crowns. I was looking for someone but couldn't find him.

----------


## The Cusp

You have puppies? I hope they don't really have fleas!

----------


## Daeva

I wish you could remember more of that Fifth one as well.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Cusp: My dog has 7 puppies and cleaned all the fleas off of them that night, probably why I dreamed that. 

Daeva: Couldn't remember any more of that one. 


Tues Aug 7th

>>>>usual

*1- Dogs Everywhere*

My dog had hidden her puppies all over the house and I was trying to find them. I found about 4 I think and couldn't find the others. I started cleaning them, picking off fleas that were huge and looked like they were part tree cricket. I'd drop the fleas down the bathroom drain and let the hot water wash them away.
The one puppy I was cleaning turned into Punk, a chihuahua I know. I didn't remember aquiring him, dried him and took him to the bedroom, put him in with the puppies. The mother was there, she climbed into my laundry hamper and pissed in my clothes. 


*2- Neice and Nephew*

My Sis's kids were visiting and for some reason i went to bed. I laid there thinking about several things, my mind just wandering.
Heard a car horn outside. My neice came into my room and saId someone was outside. I got up and my Nephew had the door wide open. I quickly closed it and told him he's not supposed to open the door for strangers. Peeked out the window to see a black truck. It pulled right onto my front lawn and right infront of my porch, blocking the steps. I grabbed the kids and told them we were going to play a game of hide and seek. THey took off and hid and I stood by the door waiting for this guessed threat to try get into my house.



*3- Waking Me*

Got up this morning and got a drink, felt I was in WILDing form so I went back to bed. Took a while to cross over.

I felt a nudge. I 'woke up' laying in bed, immediately knew someone was there with me. Looked over onto the right side of the bed and there I sat looking back at me. I was startled a bit and we sat there looking at each other for quite a while, I think each was waiting for the other to say something. 

"Get up already, Lazy." The other me said and shifted position. She sat with her back against the headboard, started messing with her nails, "We don't have all day."

I sat up, pushed the covers off of me and realized I was only in my underwear. I pulled the covers over me again. I leaned closer to the other me and touched her leg. She was in shorts and a tanktop. She looked at me and slowly reached and touched my cheek with the tip of her finger. At this point I wondered which of us was the 'real' me. I felt I could be either one of us. 

There came the sound of something crawling under my bed. My first thought was it was the ferret and I wondered if it had escaped it's cage again. 

I woke up abruptly and looked under my bed. My dog was under it crawling around. I sat up, looked to that empty side of my bed and decided to RC. I was really awake.

----------


## ezekiel7

bah. that could've been a good dream till that ferret got involved. lol

----------


## Daeva

That second dream is pretty creepy. I'd have gone and played hide and seek with the kids.  ::shock::

----------


## NeAvO

Meh why should I care about your missing dogs, it's not like they have any good names  :Sad: 

*cries*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *3- Waking Me*
> 
> Got up this morning and got a drink, felt I was in WILDing form so I went back to bed. Took a while to cross over.
> 
> I felt a nudge. I 'woke up' laying in bed, immediately knew someone was there with me. Looked over onto the right side of the bed and there I sat looking back at me. I was startled a bit and we sat there looking at each other for quite a while, I think each was waiting for the other to say something. 
> 
> "Get up already, Lazy." The other me said and shifted position. She sat with her back against the headboard, started messing with her nails, "We don't have all day."
> 
> I sat up, pushed the covers off of me and realized I was only in my underwear. I pulled the covers over me again. I leaned closer to the other me and touched her leg. She was in shorts and a tanktop. She looked at me and slowly reached and touched my cheek with the tip of her finger. At this point I wondered which of us was the 'real' me. I felt I could be either one of us. 
> ...



Heh. I like that. 

...Damn dog.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Vex Kitten

:smiley: 

Hi guys. 
Not much time lately.


Thurs Aug 16th

>bed @ 5am, crickets kept me awake
>>>usual


*1- The Half There Bridge*

Had to cross a bridge to get into the city. I was on foot and some kid was with me. Only the left side of the bridge was built, the right side was nothing but beams spread far apart. I took the kid's hand and held it firmly because I had the feeling I was going to lose him/her.
Got half way across and looked up in the sky, flamingos were flying over, as well as some pink old fashioned air planes. I wondered what flamingos were doing in Canada.
Continued on. Made it across the bridge and there were several train tracks criss crossing. I held the kid's hand tighter to make sure it didn't wander onto the tracks. We were supposed to then cross a wooden bridge but ended up going under the larger concrete bridge we'd just crossed. There were two cleaning women picking up trash under. There were also stolen bikes stashed up in the beams. I talked to the women but can't remember what we talked about. I kept trying to make it to the wooden bridge but the women kept yapping at me.



*2- Gizmos* 

My sister came over and had these really odd looking cell phones. one acutally looked like a highly advanced blackberry. She left and I couldn't resist messing with the phones. I ended up breaking one somehow and the other would only dial one number. This one turned into a radio that reminded me of an upside down bird feeder, that then changed to an umbrella type thing that looked like a cat. I turned it upside down and under the umbrella were radio station #'s. I tried to find the correct #  to close the thing back up but it wasn't there anymore. Some of the numbers were highlighted. My sister came back and I tried to explain how her phone had changed into this upside down orange cat umbrella. Oh for some reason that thing reminded me of Catface. 
(heh... Merlock)


*3- Brat Camp*

I recall hearing on a radio station about a Brat Camp type thing, except I think the name of it started with C. C____ Academy? I was laying in bed when I heard this, reached over for my dream journal and wrote the name down and the web address. I don't recall anything else.

----------


## The Cusp

Wow, there was a lot happening in that Gizmo dream.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah, that is a lot of stuff, and I didn't even get into the intricate details of the umbrealla thingy. I hate it when stuff changes in a dream like that and I don't seem to realize it. 


Friday Aug 17th

>>>>usual


*1- The Joker Returns.*

I wish I could remember more of this dream,  ::morecrying::  but all I can recall is seeing the Joker, like the Batman TAS Joker and he was spouting off about something. 
(Probably happened because I had a little late night discussion about the Joker with someone right up until bedtime)



*2- The Asteroid & The Indians*

Was living in a semi desert like place with a tribe of Indians. I don't think I was a part of their tribe though, but they were nice. 
Me and some kids were playing on a hill overlooking a pristine lake in the distance. Heard this whoosy-growly type noise coming from above. Looked to see 2 huge meteors blazing through the sky in broad daylight. I told the kids to run and hide on the far side of the hill. Just as they got huddled together the first meteor crashed into the lake. A huge wave and steam blasted outward. 
The second larger meteor slammed smack dab in the middle of the INdian's village and it was like an atomic bomb had gone off. I still stood on the hill as the blast raged toward me. I knew it couldn't hurt me but I wondered if the hiding kids would survive. I looked back for them and the hill was gone. The kids were running madly about looking for somewhere to hide. I quickly raked out a shallow trench, threw them in and hoped that would do. I turned back to face the blast. It slammed into me and shoved me back a few steps then passed. I was unharmed and all I could do was look at the huge crater gouged into the earth where the settlement had been. I started walking back to it.



*3- History Class*

(most likely a continuation of the above)

Was in a classroom. The desks each had their own overhead projector and film projector contraptions attatched to little roofs over the desks. We were to watch a history film, something about the ice age era. We all loaded our rolls of film into our respective projectors and watched. The girl behind me couldn't get hers working. I walked over and smacked it, then simply touched something and it worked. 
The film showed, I think it was 4 women frozen in ice. They were dressed in fringed buckskin that was adorned with crude thick beads. Each woman was frozen in a seperate chunk of ice, the one I remember most distinctly was the woman who looked like she'd been caught off guard by something and was standing there, arms raised as if to fend something off, frozen in that stance for thousands of years. The other women were more deteriorated, the last one was not much more than a mummified corpse.
The film went on to explain that these people had been killed by a sudden flash freeze most likely triggered by an asteroid strike. I didn't think that made anysense at first but then suddenly I stood and yelled, "I was there. I saw that!"
Everyone laughed at me and I tried to explain that I'd witnessed that event. I ended up getting pissed off and leaving the class.



*4- Sleeping Brother/Matress Fence*

Fragments, there was a matress standing up on it's side between trees, sort of like a fence. My brother was sleeping atop it somehow.
I think this happened at my grandmothers, the bed blocking off a path that led through to the neighboring field.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat Aug 17th

>overslept by... 3hours. Feel  ::blue:: 
>>>usual


*1-The Locked Emergency Room*

Was at a hospital that wasn't allowing people. A bunch of us sat outside waiting for it to open. I somehow sneaked in, carefully made my way to the elevators. THe door of the elevator was odd. I had to pry it open with my hands and inside there were these things like bifold doors, except they were like trifolds and flimsey. I had to hurry and move those out of the way before the elevator decended. 
It came down and it's doors opened, and inside were more of these odd flimsey doors. I shoved all the previous doors into the elevator and thought, To hell with this.
Walked to the emergency room area. The doors were locked. I managed to get in and as I was sneaking past the triage nurse she spotted me and said, "You're a little early for your appointment. It's not until 3". So I roamed around, saw my family doctor and he didn't even know where we were supposed to be. Another doc came along and said our examining room was 306 or 326? We got inside and I watched a huge plasma television then sneaked away. I didn't want that doctor putting his hands all over me. I searched the hospital for someone, can't remember who.



*2- The Wagon & The Shadow*

Walked through B-Ford, think I just got done eating. There were several little tables and portable gazebos set up on Market street, people selling crafts and the like. There was this little plastic wagon loaded up with junk. I inched over and swiped it. Ran down the street with it. I had the feeling it was all part of some game and it was up to me to conceal the wagon. I dragged it into a firestation and closed the garage like doors. 
I sat in there wondering if they would find me. I happened to glance over at my shadow on the corregated wall. It's reactions were delayed by a couple of seconds. I waved and a couple seconds later it waved. I spent the rest of this dream watching my lazy shadow.



*3- The Old Apartment.*

I was in one of my old apartments, snooping around. The stairs lead to a platform from which several smaller sets of stairs sprouted from all in different directions. It reminded me of a brain network (my actual thought in dream) and I wanted to see where all the stairs lead to.
There was the sound of someone entering the apartment. D's boss, and a nice couple entered. He showed the apartment to them and was surprised to see me there. They were cleaning the walls. I felt embarassed that I'd left the walls in such filthy condition and helped them clean. IN the kitchen the stove and fridge were caked with crusty black stuff that was hard to scrub off. This was embarassing too. I had no idea I'd let the place go so badly. 
The people wanted some sort of cleaner. I told them I had some orange cleaner that would get that black stuff off easily. The man said he'd prefer somthing else. He ended up giving me his credit card and pin to go to the nearest store and buy him his stuff.
I left and by the time I got to the store I forgot what I was supposed to be getting. I started buying all kinds of useless stuff, candy, boxes and cans of food. When it came time to sign the reciept, I wrote in an elegant cursive, F. YOU across the line and took all the stuff.

----------


## Merlock

Oi, you're slacking! 'Tis the 20th already!
At least let the die-hard fans of your journal know how the dreaming goes in general? o.o

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sorry Merlock. My internet's been acting up. I couldn't log in at all yesterday except for a period of maybe about 10 minutes before it shut off again.  :Sad: 

Usual dreaming though, patchy on the weekends as usual. Hope you've been having luck with your dreams while the big bad dream vampire hasn't been around.  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Mon Aug 27th

>>>>usual

*1- DV House*

Was in this huge house, more like a small motel with a hall full of maybe hundreds of doors. I retired to my room and went online to DV.
I was chatting with a bunch of members, can't remember which now, but I then realized that all of the DV members were in that house/motel. I wondered why we were talking online instead of face to face.
I sneaked out and saw a whole crowd of members, but I was in disguise so no one would know who I was. I talked to squall, ynot, infrared kelp and jdeadevil and a few others. Ophelia Blue was somewhere in the place, I could hear her singing. I hid a room, tried to close the door and lucid seeker pushed his way in. He recognised me and for whatever reason I thought that if i pretended to be a cat he wouldn't know it was me. I got down on all fours and started batting wires around. I followed them. They lead to a modem. I knew that if I unplugged it everyone would disappear. Someone suddenly reached into the room and tried to pull all the wires out. I fought off the invading arm. I didn't want to disappear.



*2- Misha*

This was very elaborate but I can't call back all of the details. I was in huge field. IT was like a football stadium but there were people fighting instead of playing football. 
I saw this small woman standing in the midst of it all. I realized she was Misha. I stood up and tried to make my way to her but the place was too full. I got down onto the field and had to fight off some of the warriors as I tried to get to her.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues Aug 28th

>bed an hour early
>>>usual

*1- Driver's Tests*

Was in the back seat of a car that my sister was driving. The person in the passenger side was watching her to see if she could drive properly. 
We ended up on a highway and I was literally afraid for my life. My sister was weaving in and out of traffic, cutting people off left and right. I kept yelling at her to at least use her blinker when she cut across a couple of lanes of traffic.
The dream changed to me driving. I didn't feel comfortable behind the wheel, the steering seemed slow to react so i had to make my turns a few seconds before I actually had to turn. 



*2-Pathway to My Basement*

In a snowy forest, walking a path. on either side of the path were houses set back in the trees. Eventually a guy came from each house and began following me. I turned and walked backwards, keeping a close eye on them.
When I turned forward again I was in my kitchen. There was snow on the counter tops and fridge. I moved down into my basement, backwards, carefully dragging a small sleigh with me. There was something bundled up on top of it. 
When finally I got to the basement the floor was covered in clothes. Ferrets were popping out of the clothes here and there and I tried to catch them. One of the guys who had been following me earlier tried to help catch them too. He said the ferrets fwere chameleon ferrets. The could change color to blend into anything. He caught one and snapped it's neck, tossed it on my sleigh. I was appauled at what he did and we started physically fighting.



*3- Puppy Drawer/Giant Crickets*

I was lugging all the puppies upstairs for a bath. I had them all in a drawer, took them to the washroom to bath them. I don't remember batheing them but on the way back down into the basement they all were wet and shivering in the drawer. Got to the bottom step and the bottom of the drawer broke off. Puppies spilled everywhere.
I tried to gather them up but they were afraid of me. Huge bugs, I think they were large black crickets, swarmed and started trying to eat the pups. Some of the bugs were on my bare feet and when they bit it felt like an electric shock. I started stomping the crap out of them.



*4- Flying & Pondering* 

I was at my grandmother's house playing in the front yard. I remember the grass was an amazing shade of green, I'd never seen anything like it before. I looked up at the sky and it was just as vibrant as the grass, but blue.
I got bored and started running and jumping. I remembered dreams where if I ran and jumped up I'd suddenly catch in the air and fly. And it worked. I soared a few feet off of the ground, then flipped over so I was sort of backstroking through the air. My sibling saw me and told me to come down. I went higher. When I got to the telephone wire that stretches across the yard I wondered if I could fly over it. I wondered if I was dreaming, since I was flying. If I could fly over the wire I was dreaming and would be lucid. If I couldn't fly over the wire then I wasn't dreaming. 
I couldn't get up over the wire so I summised that I couldn't be dreaming. I continued to drift around close to the ground.

***Dream me is a friggin' idiot

----------


## Vex Kitten

Backtracking

Just wanted to add this little Lucid Dream I had over the weekend.


*The Attacking Tree & Shoddy Lucidity*

I was at home, a bunch of us piled into the truck to go somewhere. Must have been someplace nice we were headed to because I was dressed extravegantly and kept messing with my hair. 
As we slowly backed out of the drive I noticed the hickorynut tree behind my house. The tree was bent over like a topheavy sunflower. I was about to look away when I saw it's branches move toward us. it was reaching for us. The entire tree moved closer. By the time we had backed out onto the street the tree had rounded the house and was coming for us.

I then realized it was a dream. 

At that exact moment the scene changed to me lying on my stomach in bed. I was stuck in that annoying 'LD paralysis' I often get at the beginning of WILDs.

I tried to get up, aware that if I moved too suddenly I'd awaken but if I didn't hurry and get up I'd lose my lucidity. I gently struggled to move. I couldn't. I then managed to roll, thinking if I fell off the bed I'd finally be able to take advantage of the dream. I rolled off the edge of the bed but didn't fall. I just hung there in mid air. I tried to open my eyes and couldn't. I knew damned well that I didn't NEED to open my eyes but I kept trying to out of sheer stubborness. 

I eventually woke up.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed Aug 29th

>>>>usual


*1- The Orchestra & Snow*

Was indoors watching an orchestra play. It started snowing inside and no one seemed to think that was strange. I did but was too enrapt by the music to care. 
I got up to use the bathroom. I had to work my way through a maze of seats and got blocked off. Backtracked and just before I got to the doors everyone else stood up and started leaving. Memebers of the orchestra called people back, said they weren't finished yet. They sat back down but I left. 
Found bathrooms and was going to use them but someone jumped down from the second story, beside me. 
Snow was on the floor, we had a snowball fight in the middle of that place.



*2- The Girl & My Lucid WILD*

Drifting off I had the feeling I would be lucid.

A moment later I was in a dream, still laying in bed. I tried to move and couldn't. Struggled for a while, knowing damned well it'd be easier to just imagine myself someplace else instead of trying to force myself out of the paralysis. But I'm stubborn and wanted to overpower it.

I managed to make my feet and legs move first. Lifted my legs and looked at my feet. They were shadows in the dark room. Suddenly there were black patches over my feet, like someone had scribbled with a black marker over the dream so I couldn't see my feet. 

I lifted my hands and looked at them. THey were the same, the odd scribble marks over them. I fought like crazy to will the scribble marks away then get my hands into focus. The weren't really hands but looked flat like someone drew them and painted them solid black.

I turned and looked at my closet. Was shocked to see someone there. I couldn't really make her out and tried to focus on her. I'm sure it was a female. 

She helped me off the bed, I don't think she touched me but somehow stabalized the dream enough that I could move. She then talked to me. I can't remember most of what she said. As we walked through the house I remember she asked, "Why do you feel the need to be lucid in dreams."

I thought about it and answered, "Because I want to explore dreams, fully conscious."

We turned into a bedroom and there lay D. The girl turned me to face her and stuck her hand into my chest. I could almost feel her fingers around my heart. "Stay honest." She said and then turned me to face D. She explained that in dreams you can feel a person's true intent by holding their heart. She told me to reach into D's chest and grab a hold of his.

I did, but since he was laying on his side away from me I reached in through his spine. I didn't feel anything at first then my hand was around something that felt spongy. I grabbed it and a surge of emotions went up my arm like an electric jolt. I pulled my hand out again, shocked by the feeling.

"He loves me?" I asked the girl, but when I turned to face her she was gone. I left the bedroom to look for her. I asked her to come back, then tried to demand she come back, it was my dream and I wanted her back. But she didn't show. I wandered around the house looking for her.

I woke up suddenly and tried to get back to sleep, I wanted to get back into the dream and find that girl.



*3- Chasing down the Girl WILD*


Fell asleep, went right into a lucid.

I woke up in bed again, and again couldn't move. I struggled for quite some time trying to break free, and to open my eyes this time. When finally I got my eyes open I had the feeling someone was there watching me. I tried to look around but couldn't turn my head from side to side.

After a while I managed to move my fingers and the paralysis broke a bit. I still couldn't get out of bed though. I tried rolling off, sinking through, floating up, floating sideways but none of it would work. 

Looked at my hands to stabalize the dream and it suddenly settled. It was completely realistic. I looked around the dark room, my head now able to turn but my torso still 'welded' to the bed. I looked into the closet and there were huge eyes glowing in there. That scared me and I closed my own eyes. 

I woke up. I'm thinking this was an FA, and made myself go back to sleep. 

I 'woke up' in bed again, my complete body paralysed again. So I started struggling again and managed to break free. Just as I did I glanced at the closet and this pale face, nothing but a face floating in the dark with it's mouth wide open and no eyes, was floating there. Beside it was some sort of odd shape and strangely, the shape firightend me more than the face did. They both floated closer to me and I woke up.

My eyes popped open and to my shock I could still see that face and that strange shape floating toward me. I yelled, "Get the fuck away from me!"

I woke up again knew I'd just had an FA. I rolled to face the closet, glared into it, wonderign if I was still dreaming or not. Nothing appeared, I wasn't frozen in paralysis. I assumed I was awake, well, partially awake. I remember muttering something about needing to find that girl, then thinking, What am I doing? I'm talking in my sleep!

I laid there until I drifted off again, this time waking up and being completely moveable. I rolled out of bed and there was a drum by my bedroom door. I picked it up and started smacking it with my hand as I went through the house. GOt to the front door and instead of opening it I pushed my face through and was suddenly outside. I walked across the lawn and looked around. I needed to find that girl. I realized then that I had never ventured very far from my home in WILDS so I turned left and walked down the sidewalk. 

I ended up behind the house on the corner. I got down on all fours and pretended I was a dog. I think I changed into one and I ran around trying to catch a scent of that girls's trail. I found it, it lead back through the shrubs and into the field behind my house. I charged out into that field, it was full of queen ann's lace and blue devils. I dashed through the wildflowers trying to find the girl. At somepoint I was  human again, think I lost lucidity for a while because I stopped and thought, "Oh right, Im dreaming." But as soon as I thought that I woke up.

----------


## NeAvO

> *3- Puppy Drawer/Giant Crickets*
> 
> I was lugging all the puppies upstairs for a bath. I had them all in a drawer, took them to the washroom to bath them. I don't remember batheing them but on the way back down into the basement they all were wet and shivering in the drawer. Got to the bottom step and the bottom of the drawer broke off. Puppies spilled everywhere.
> I tried to gather them up but they were afraid of me. Huge bugs, I think they were large black crickets, swarmed and started trying to eat the pups. Some of the bugs were on my bare feet and when they bit it felt like an electric shock. I started stomping the crap out of them.



I would care if one of them was called NeAvO *sniff sniff*  ::cry::

----------


## The Cusp

Weird how you were dreaming about sleep paralysis in that last batch of WILDs.  I always try to fight SP as well, try to overpower it through sheer force of will.  Never works for me though, I'm jealous that you managed to pull it off.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Cusp:* It's a very difficult thing to do. I have to get super pissed off and use all that anger to break out. I know there are easier ways and I don't want to start off a LD in that kind of mood but when I"m stuck in that situation I Just HAVE to overcome it that way it seems. I don't know why I do that.  ::?: 


Friday Aug 31st


*1-J & The Roof Balcony*

I went to this house to retrieve J. The wouldn't let me in so I climbed onto the roof and there was a balcony atop of it. My cousins D and L were sitting there, horridly done up in makeup. I sat and talked to them and waited for J to come out of the house so I could snag him up.



*2- Photo Club* 

Was a member of a photoclub. I was new, didnt know anyone at all. We were assigned a photo task and went on our ways. I saw this one guy with odd hair and a long black trench. He reminded me of someone so I followed, tried to catch up but couldn't seem to get any closer. The guy disappeared down a hill and into some trees.
Went back to find my ride. There were three massive black guys standing around the vehicle and the owner of said vehicle was just standing there with the other two riders. As I got closer I noticed the big guys were whistling. Amazingly they were whistling a part from The Marriage of Figaro by Mozart and it sounded amazing. I started whistling with them and they stopped. We started chatting, can't remember about what but I mentioned my back was sore and one of the guys gave me a massage. We all then hopped into the vehicle and left, turned down an obsurdly narrow alleyway and i suddenly thought, "Wait a minute, I'm supposed to be lucid dreaming." 
As soon as I thought that I woke up. 



*3- Maggot Mess*

I was cleaning my house. Cleaned out the freezer and in the back right corner was a lump of frozen white meat with maggots squirming all over it. I slammed the freezer shut and refused to clean it any further.
I began cleaning out the cupboards and same thing happened, maggots in the far back of them. Feeling sick I closed those too and wondered how the hell they'd gotten in there. I then wondered how the hell they got in my freezer, they can't survive in sub zero temps. 
I stood there for a bit, pondering this and it suddenly dawned on me, like a backhand to the face, that I must be dreaming. Again, I woke up upon that realization.


*4- Lucid Stuff*

Cont. Later

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat Sept 1st

>>>>ususal

*1- Missed Schoolbus & Blond Triplets*

At school, rushed to find  my way out to catch the bus home. Got outside and the busses just pulled out. I went to sit atop a hill at the other side of the lawn. Twin blond guys were there. They introduced themselves, they each had very long hair that draped over one eyed. We chatted until another blond guy who looked exactly like them showed up. It was apparent he was a long lost sibling and during their little reunion all I could think of was ways to get them onto a photo studio for some photos. I'd never seen triplet guys before.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sunday Sept 2nd

>>>>usual

*1- New Apt/Kittens*

I moved to an upper apartment. I left and got a few blocks away when i realized I'd forgot to lock the door. When I got back I felt the need to annoy the downstairs  neighbor so I started stomping up and down the stairs and yelling stuff. 
Got to my apartment and checked it. Heard a voice. My downstairs neighbor was up in my place snooping around. I told him to wait there as I went to the bathroom. I was going to use the toilet and there was a dead cat curled up in the bowl. The guy came in and said he'd flushed the kittens. I didn't remember having kittens but what he did pissed me off. There was then this large pool of water between us. I moved to the guy and he stayed always on the other side of the pool. I think he knew I was going to drown him.



*2- Kicking My Ass*

I was in highschool. Ended up at home and there was a guy, Scott, I used to go to school with. He was in my bed. I climed in with him and we ended up having sex. 
After this, I was sitting on the floor wondering how I could have done something like that. I was seeing some other guy. I'd just slutted it up with someone else. I became horribly pissed off at myself and started calling myself down. I remember saying, "this isn't me, I don't do stuff like that."
The door suddenly flew open and I saw another version of me standing there. She looked murderous and came at me, calling me down as well. From this point the dream gets blurry and too hard to describe because the pov kept switching back and forth. I basically was kicking my own ass though.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Monday Sept 3rd

My 2000th post, another set of boring dreams courtesy of my lazy mind. 
 ::D: 

>>>>usual

*1- Puppy Aquarium*

I was showing a couple of puppies to some prospective buyers, one being my aunt, when they asked to see where I kept them. I took them down into the basement and there was a huge room sized aquarium full of fish and the remaining puppies. They were swimming around in the water chasing the fishes, looking like they had no need for actual air.
"A puppy aquarium! A genius idea." the one buyer said. 
While I thought this was odd and didn't remember making a puppy aquarium, I pretended that I knew what I scooped a couple of puppies out using a fishing net.



*2- The Cliff & Sound Man*

Me and others were on this grassy cliff trying to outrun something. I was first down adn watched the others scrambling behind me. I noticed that sound seemed delayed by a couple of seconds, like watching a badly sound synced movie.
When everyone was down I noticed a new peson there. He was apparently the sound guy and making all the sounds we were supposed to be making, aside from us speaking. He followed us badly filling in the sounds of our feet on gravel, the sound of waves rushing up onto the shore, seagulls, etc. 



*3- The Switch*

I was at my grandmothers and for some reason we couldn't make the lightswitch work. At some point the switch moved up the wall and we couldn't reach it. I used a stick, book, candle and rolled map or scroll to try push the switch up to turn on the light. It would only move up half way.
I found a basket ball and tossed it upward at the switch to try flick it on and it still wouldn't work. I gave up.
Started messing with the radio. That wouldn't work properly either. The radio station kept switching back from classical to metallica, but was just barely hearable. I messed with the radio wires trying to get either station to come in clearly.

----------


## Merlock

Hahah, did that "sound guy" have any equipment or was he making seagull noises and the sound of waves with nothing to go on but his natural voice talent and limbs? >.<

----------


## Daeva

The sound guy makes me think of the guy from Police academy  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I think the sound guy was pretty much doing it the same way that Police Academy guy did it, except he was horrible at it and way off sync. 

*smacks self for not stopping to wonder if maybe I was dreaming*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues Sept 4th

>>>>usual

*1- Star Hockey Brawl*

Was a hockey game, hundreds of people were on the ice all arranged into a star shape. Someone said something or other and a big brawl broke out. I slid around the ice taking pictures like a mad woman.


*2- The Window & Ferrets*

At my grandmother's. Went into the bathroom to close the window but there was no window there, just a big rectangular hole in the wall. I also saw someone peeking in and knew they were going to break in and rob us.
There was a box of baby ferrets in the corner. For some reason I thought these were the most valuable things we had so I pulled the front of my tee shirt up and made like a pouch into which i kept putting the wiggly ferrets. They kept falling out and scurrying away and I had to keep catching them.



***sick and slept after dinner

*3- Ballet Inferno*

Took my niece to her dance academy and left her there while I went about other business. When I got back to pick her up she was crying. She showed me a report card that said she failed at everything and then told me they made her stand in the middle of the room while all the other ballerinas made fun of her, as some form of punishment.
I became enraged, found the dance teacher and ballerinas and yelled at them all, then locked them in the studio and set it on fire. It burned down quickly, me and my niece simply walked away from the inferno, laughing and making fun of the burning ballerinas.



*4- Punishing T*

My cousin brought T to my house because he had no where else to go. I've tried helping the stupid kid repeatedly only to have him turn around and stab me in the back so many times. ANyway, i took him in and started kicking the crap out of him. He was high though and nothing seemed to  phase him.
I grabbed him by the hair, dragged him into the bedroom and tied him to the bed, waited for him to come down from his high. When he did I started beating him again, with a club or broomhandle as I called him down. I brought in a teakettle of boililng water and drizzled it over his body, wanting him to suffer tremendously for all the bullshit he's put everyone through.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed Sept 5th

>>>>usual but went back to bed later because of illness

*1- Snow Dogs/magpies/flyingcar*

Followed some woman through the snow who was talking about snowdogs and how they buried berries in the winter. Off to the left I saw a man bundled in a blanket walking through the snowy field. I wondered who he was and where he was going.
We got to the snowdog area and searched for them. I saw some, took their photos. There were also huge black birds with patches of white feathers. In dream I thought they looked like monster magpies.
Overtop of us a red old fashioned car flew. It sounded like a lowflying airplane. I pointed this out and thought it was odd, but apparently not odd enough to clue me in that I was dreaming.



*2- Tornado/Joey/Joker & Me*

Me and a little kid were running from a tornado, a huge white on that looked like it was made of snow or ice crystals. It was very big but slow moving. I wasn't afraid for myself but for the child with me. I needed to get her to safety.
Came upon a police officer who looked alot like Sev/Joey from an rp. He guided us into a building and locked the door. The tornado passed over us and we thought we were safe. Me and the kid roamed around the place, it was like an abandoned mall. We found some candy and ate. JOey found an note dangling from something and read it. It said the place was riddled with bombs, don't go up the stairs, every third one was rigged, have fun trying to find your way out of this one. PS. Hope you lived and interesting life. Joey said it was signed, the Joker.
He dashed off to find the Joker, who we knew was still in the building. Me and the kid carefully looked for ways out of the building. We found a small slit in a wall and managed to squeeze out that. I was going to go back in and find Joey but the kid was afraid so I took her and we left. We had to rid this conveyor belt that was piled with fish innards, to escape.



*3- Party/ Puppies/ Low Clouds*

Was at some party somewhere and needed to use the bathroom. It had no door so I didn't use it. I roamed around the house and saw a jack russell dog. I followed her and she lead me to a room where another stouter Jack was nursing newly born puppies. 
I found the guy who owned the house and he said he didn't want the damned mutts and was going to toss them down some side road. I said I'd take them and he said no. They were nothing but mutts.
I scooped up a couple of the puppies and sneaked out. The clouds were hanging low, just brushing the roofs of houses. I forgot about the puppies and needed to get up into the clouds, knowing something was there for me.



*4- Mirror Mirror & Me*

Was getting ready to go somewhere, a class I think, when I noticed a long mirror laying along the bottom of the wall. I remember thinking that I wanted to use a mirror in dreams to scry and I wondered if I was dreaming since I couldn't remember how that mirror had gotten there.
I laid on the floor and peered into the mirror. My hair was lighter, as were my eyes. I thought to myself that if I could push through the mirror I must be dreaming. I tried, couldn't push through. I deduced that I was trying too hard so gently pressed my fingertips to the mirror. It's surface rippled like water.

"HA! I'm dreaming!" I announced very loudly.

At that moment my reflection pulled her hands away from mine and she started bitching at me. I couldn't hear her but could tell what she was saying by reading her lips. I started bitching back. 

I punched my hand through the mirror and tried to grab my reflection. She kept moving just out of my reach. I heard someone coming down the hall and pulled my arm out of the mirror.

I lost lucidity when D asked what I was doing laying on the floor. I got up and told him I was looking for some clothes and started searching my stuff. I couldn't find a bra that fit. I left the room for a moment and came back. The mirror was now sitting up by the door. I remembered that I had been dreaming. I had no reflection this time.

"You stupid bitch, get out here." I yelled into the mirror. I reached into it again and fished around trying to pull my reflection up but I couldn't. The inside of the mirror felt like I had my arm shoved into someone's body, I could feel internal organs pressing up and twitching against my forearm and hand. 

I think the rest of the dream was me trying to get my reflection.

----------


## Placebo

I haven't read anybody's dreams in a while - glad to see that yours are still insane  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock:: 

A Placebo sighting in my DJ.
I was beginning think you had been a figment of my imagination.  :tongue2: 
That last couple of days of dreams were due to being ill... I think. At least... I hope. 


Thursday Sept 6th


>half an hour early
>>>usual


*1- Opera Race*

I was watching a race where it's contestants had to do 10 laps around a huge track. Catch to this was they had to belt out opera tunes as they did. If they stopped singing they were disqualified.
It got down to one guy in yellow spandex and one girl in a tattered t-shirt and shorts. They were singing their hearts out as they ran. In the end the guy won but a piece of his spandex suit got snagged on something and had unravelled a bit.
The girl was happy, she'd come in second but they were the only two contestants to finish the race, out of the hundreds that had started.



*2- The List*

Fragment, remember seeing my name in the midst of some list posted on a bulletin board. My name was scrawled out in a fat font and colored in and drew attention. People were asking who I was and wondering why my name was emphasized. I didn't say anything because I didnt' know what it meant either.



*3- Jesus Loves You*

I had on a blue wristband that said Jesus Loves You in white letters. It was a thick rubber band that kept kinking up and cutting off my circulation to make my hand feel numb. Had to keep adjusting the wristband, tried to even take it off and give it to someone else but I couldn't slip it over my wrist.



*4- Hospital/Hotel*

Was left in a hotel/hospital type place by my cousins. I watched out the window as they pulled out and left me there.
Got a book from somewhere and sat in something like a cushy waiting room. There was a blond guy there, NeAvO-ish looking. I kept looking at him because he seemed familiar but I couldn't place who he was. We chit chatted about nothing important until I set to reading my book.
The words were familiar and I realized it was a book that I had wrote. Since I knew the outcome I put it down and started messing with stuff on a side table. There were fishhooks and hook earrings in a pile. I sorted them out and kept getting hooked by the fishhooks. They didn't hurt though.
Bored, I saw this tiny little candle. I lit it up and let the wax drip into a bottle cap. I then sat the candle in the cap and started putting pages from my book over top of it. The pages wouldnt burn, only brown and curl. I kept ripping pages out and trying to torch them while the blond guy watched and looked like he wanted to  join in but was afraid to.

----------


## Placebo

Lol, has it been that long since I posted here ?
Sorry..

I really needed someone like you to talk to yesterday on e.g. MSN.
Went through something quite traumatic for me.
But it's mostly over now... so no matter.

Do you remember anything about that book of yours in the dream? The story, etc?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Placebo, sorry I wasn't there. Or was I? I don't remember what I did last night, i was severely tired. Even if I had been there I probably wouldn't have really been there... you know?
But sorry I couldn't help you out. Hope things are looking better today.
 ::hug::

----------


## Placebo

Nah, didn't see you on MSN. Need to try get an AIM account again.
Things are still very disturbing to me, but getting better.

----------


## Merlock

Don't tell me you're busying yourself again with all sorts of things that can be procrastinated or left for someone else to do?!

I demand some dreams recorded here for inspiration towards my own recall!  ::dancingcow::

----------


## Placebo

Yes. We need our entertainment, dammit!  ::D:

----------


## NeAvO

Vex get back in here, I have drinks  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Looks like I have quite a bit of catching up to do. It's been too long since I've been in here.





> 2- The Asteroid & The Indians
> 
> Was living in a semi desert like place with a tribe of Indians. I don't think I was a part of their tribe though, but they were nice.
> Me and some kids were playing on a hill overlooking a pristine lake in the distance. Heard this whoosy-growly type noise coming from above. Looked to see 2 huge meteors blazing through the sky in broad daylight. I told the kids to run and hide on the far side of the hill. Just as they got huddled together the first meteor crashed into the lake. A huge wave and steam blasted outward.
> The second larger meteor slammed smack dab in the middle of the INdian's village and it was like an atomic bomb had gone off. I still stood on the hill as the blast raged toward me. I knew it couldn't hurt me but I wondered if the hiding kids would survive. I looked back for them and the hill was gone. The kids were running madly about looking for somewhere to hide. I quickly raked out a shallow trench, threw them in and hoped that would do. I turned back to face the blast. It slammed into me and shoved me back a few steps then passed. I was unharmed and all I could do was look at the huge crater gouged into the earth where the settlement had been. I started walking back to it.



That sounds like an awesome dream.  ::cooler:: 





> 1- DV House
> 
> He recognised me and for whatever reason I thought that if i pretended to be a cat he wouldn't know it was me. I got down on all fours and started batting wires around.



Hahaha. Hilarious
Vex: "What? I'm just a cat. Move along. Nothing to see here.  ::ninja:: "
lol





> 2- Kicking My Ass
> 
> I was in highschool. Ended up at home and there was a guy, Scott, I used to go to school with. He was in my bed. I climed in with him and we ended up having sex.
> After this, I was sitting on the floor wondering how I could have done something like that. I was seeing some other guy. I'd just slutted it up with someone else. I became horribly pissed off at myself and started calling myself down. I remember saying, "this isn't me, I don't do stuff like that."
> The door suddenly flew open and I saw another version of me standing there. She looked murderous and came at me, calling me down as well. From this point the dream gets blurry and too hard to describe because the pov kept switching back and forth. I basically was kicking my own ass though.



Tsk tsk tsk, Vexy.  ::chuckle:: 
That's cool as hell that you, literally, kicked your own ass for it, though. Haha. I like how you have a bunch of dreams with different versions of yourself in them. 





> 3- Ballet Inferno
> 
> Took my niece to her dance academy and left her there while I went about other business. When I got back to pick her up she was crying. She showed me a report card that said she failed at everything and then told me they made her stand in the middle of the room while all the other ballerinas made fun of her, as some form of punishment.
> I became enraged, found the dance teacher and ballerinas and yelled at them all, then locked them in the studio and set it on fire. It burned down quickly, me and my niece simply walked away from the inferno, laughing and making fun of the burning ballerinas.



"They're all gonna laugh at you!!"


Haha. 
One of my favorite movies, btw.  ::evil:: 





> 4- Mirror Mirror & Me



Fantastically insane. Heh. 

Awesome dreams, Vex (as usual). Keep it up!!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Placebo

Looks like Vex has discovered the new game : Outside! ...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Looks like Vex has discovered the new game : Outside! ...



ROFL!!! Awesome. That shit's going on my Christmas list!  :boogie: 

...I wonder if there are any cheat codes.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lol::  You guys are all nuts. 

Good to see that you all kept my journal from collecting too much dust and cobwebs. Basically been too busy to do much of anything but be busy lately. I'm hoping stuff settles down here soon so I can get back to seriously dreaming and reading dreams. 

So nice to be back here.
 :boogie:

----------


## Placebo

Welcome back  :wink2: 
We kept you a bag of peanuts

----------


## Vex Kitten

Aw, you shouldn't have. A whole bag of peanuts? 
That reminds me, I still have a box of stuff that needs shipping to South Africa. 
 ::D: 


Tues Sept 25th

>hour early
>>>usual

*1- Disappearing Feilds*

Was walking with some guy giving me a tour of a huge farm. We got to the corn field and as he talked abou tit the stalks started slowly disappearing into the ground, like they were all being pulled under. 
All the other crops did the same. The guy was grabbing random cornstalks trying to save some but couldn't. 
I left and started taking photos of the odd weeds that sprouted around the fringes of the fields. A girl was stripping odd shaped purple flowers from the weeds adn putting them in baskets.


*2- Yardsale/Party*

At the yard/party, it was huge. I browsed all the stuff but couldn't find anything to my liking. Helped some guy pack his stuff up then somehow got talked into washing off the tables. I ened up with a knife scraping snow and frozen orange puke off of one of the tables. In the middle of this table was a skunk that was frozen to it too. I tried to chisel it out of the ice but it was impossible. All while I was doing this some girl kept prattling on about how wonderful her boyfriend was.


*3- Moving to the Basement*

Packed up my stuff to move it down into the basement. I threw out alot of it though, pointless crap I'd collected over the years. I turned and was suddenly facing a mountainous pile of dirty laundry, none of it seemed to be mine. I wondered why the hell it was in MY room. Opened the window and started shoving armfuls of the clothes out the window. When I finished that monumental task I noticed there was a neatly folded piece of paper on the floor. I picked it up, carefully unfolded it. There was only one word on the paper written in tiny odd letters that I could read in dream but can't, for the life of me, remember now.


*edit*

Napped around 9pm-ish & had a very short hazy lucid

Can't remember exactly what I was doing in dream but something triggered the realization I was dreaming. As soon as I knew this, the scene shifted to me laying on my stomach in bed. I got to my hands and knees. Felt as if gravity were overpowering me but by the sheer need to defy the force I got up onto my knees.

I could feel my lucidity gradually fading. I thought, "NO-stay lucid damn it.." The dream stabalized a very small bit and I looked at my hands on the wall. They looked as if they were oily, black patches all over them. I wondered what that was and looked at them more closely. I realized then that my lucidity was fading again as I wondered what the hell was on my hands. I stood up suddenly and glared at one thing and then another in the scene until it became clear. 

I decided to get outside. I looked up at the ceiling, and there was a very intricate design on it, looked familiar. I willed the cieling to come to me and I put my hands up through it when it was low enough. They passed through easily. I then jumped up and ghosted effortlessly through the roof to outside. 

Outside, things were hazy and sort of glitchy and I couldn't make the dream clarify. I then knew that I was about to wake up and tried to fight it. 

"Relax." I told myself out loud while standing on the roof. "You don't need to wake up yet. Stay asleep a little while longer."

It worked for a little while but the rest of the dream was me focussing in staying asleep, which sort of sucked. I eventually woke up frustrated.

----------


## The Cusp

> *1- Disappearing Feilds*
> 
> Was walking with some guy giving me a tour of a huge farm. We got to the corn field and as he talked abou tit the stalks started slowly disappearing into the ground, like they were all being pulled under. 
> All the other crops did the same. The guy was grabbing random cornstalks trying to save some but couldn't. 
> I left and started taking photos of the odd weeds that sprouted around the fringes of the fields. A girl was stripping odd shaped purple flowers from the weeds adn putting them in baskets.



That sound like a Bugs Bunny cartoon.  It was was gophers with british accents pulling the stalks underground!

----------


## Placebo

Damn, if I knew you had a box ready, I'd have collected some stuff in Hartebeesportdam this weekend.
I'll be on the lookout for stuff. Anything in particular you want?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Cusp:* That's exactly what I thought in dream and how i was going to describe it in journal. haha. What happened to your sexy smurf av?

*Placebo:* No need to do that. The stuff I have is a few things left over from the first package. A postcard or something would be nice though.  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed Sept 26

>6hrs w/m
>>>usual

*1- Front Lawn Drive in*

My cousin had a drive in screen on her front lawn, me and a car full went to watch some action movie. I got out to look for the concession and the bathrooms. I tried to bet to her house but there was a river of mud in the way.
On the way back to the car I looked up at the night sky, flares of Aurora Borealis were lighting up the night. I laid on the trunk of the car and watched instead of watching the movie.

*2- Lost*

On a motorcycle coming down Cayuga Rd. I was behind someone who was driving incredibly slow and I yelled up at the guy as I puttered along behind. That only encouraged him to go slower. 
Got to the corner and he turned right. I went straight, intending to beat him to where we were going. I came to a cirular bit of road and there were 4 roads that led from it. I took the first on the right, thinking it would take me home. It didn't. It circled around and went in the completely opposite direction. Got lost. 

*3- Using the Store's Bathroom*

I think this might be a continuation of the above:
I walked up to a store I'm familiar with. Got inside and it was completely different, older looking. I asked to use the bathroom and was told I could use the front bathroom but not the employee bathroom. 
I agreed, went to the front bathroom and was shocked to see a huge store type window was the entire wall. People could see inside just as clearly as I could see outside. I used the bathroom anyway, careful to keep my parts concealed. Even worse though, the gas guys kept coming in and out of the bathroom to get inside of the store. Finished using the bathroom and left, walking toward home.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sun Sept 30th (i think)

>>>>usual

*1. House Selling*

Two of my aunts were trying to purchase my house from me. they told me i had to pick the new interior design layout or something stupid like that and then I had to bid on something or other. I wanted to sell my house but not to them.


*2- The Bridge*

Walked across a bridge, one so long it was hard to see the other end of it. It was like I was crossing an ocean. 
Anyway, I got a deja vu feeling and recalled the dream before when I'd lost the little girl and she drowned. I looked behind me and there she was, walking along as if she was with me. She smiled at me and tried to grab my hand but I wouldn't take it. I walked faster and refused to look behind. If she drowned this tmie it wouldn't be my fault, (reasoning in dream).

----------


## Vex Kitten

Mon Oct 1st

>bed early
>>>ususal


*1- The Stalking*

I had a list of three names of people I had to find. I found one easily, it was a kid. I think I was supposed to abduct him.
Ended up walking along some train tracks with him. Came to an old secluded area with an old battered couch sitting on the pavement. He laid there and said that's hwere he slept. I wondered why the hell i was supposed to get this kid. I gave him a small roll of money and told him to go eat and went to look for the other people on the list.




*2- Sandstorm*

Was in a desert with a film crew doing a documentary. As we treked far out into the sand a large shimmering cloud loomed on the horizon. It was a sand storm coming toward us.
I wasn't afraid, had the feeling it could do me no harm but the director of the documentary ran over to me and shoved me to the ground and covered me with his jacket. 
I laid there breathing very slowly as the sand raged over, it became pitch black and I got very sleepy. I nodded off then awoke, realizing I'd almost died. I stood up and looked around the landscape. There were mounds in the sand with legs sticking out. I ran over and started digging the members of my film crew out.l




*3- Chatting w/O.*

I was cleaning my house and a knock came. Oneironaut. I invited him in and we talked at a great lenght about lord only knows what, now. The chat turned to him mentioning that someone was picking on his daughter at school. We began plotting how to scare the crap out of that kid so it wouldn't bother with anyone ever again. During it all I also was checking him out and trying to remember if he had a girlfriend or not...  ::lol:: .



*4- Driving in NY*

I remember driving around an area that looked and smelled like the grungy industrial area of Niagara Falls, NY.

----------


## ezekiel7

you still dream, huh ?

----------


## Merlock

Doesn't look like it!
Even I've finally gotten to recall training and moving on. Whilst you seem to be growing lazier and busier but that can be dealt with...heheheh.  ::twisted:: 

*goes on a quest for the Procrastination Staff of Anti-Stress*

----------


## Vex Kitten

Of course I'm still dreaming and recording. Just can't find the the time to type them up or post them here yet. 

 :Sad:

----------


## ezekiel7

> Of course I'm still dreaming and recording. Just can't find the the time to type them up or post them here yet.



 
 :boogie: You answered  :smiley:  You crazy canadian, you know we love you! 

 :smiley:  You're so busy~ busier then me even  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Yeah. Of course I answer. I have to have the final word all the time, after all. And business and laziness just don't mix very well. I'm trying to get back to my usually level of lazitude but it's proving difficult. Do you still dream, you nutty american.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat Oct 20th

>3:00an - 8:15 am
>>>usual


* 1- Theater Scrap*

At a movie theater alone as no one wanted to go with me. Was going to watch the 3D nightmare before Xmas. Loads of loud kids almost made me leave.
Just as the movie was about to start a guy who looked like Kieth Urban started kicking the crap out of some other guy, could hear his fist slamming into the other guy's face repeatedly. They were both illuminated by the movie light. I brought some of the scared kids with me around a corner so they wouldn't have to witness the violence. The parents eventually came and discussed how to stop the guy but I didn't care and left. Sneaked into another showing but can't remember what I watched.



* 2- Border Caught*

Was crossing the Rainbow Bridge to go to the States but J didn't have his ID. I knew they would check him and told the others so. They said if we sat back and remained quiet that they wouldn't check the entire vehicle. I just knew we'd get checked. 
I went to the bathroom, fixed my hair for whatever reason and came out again. J was there. He said the others crossed without us. They had left my shoes at the bathroom door but someone had stolen them. I noticed then that I was bare foot. 
J and I went our separate ways. I tried to fish up enough change to pay the border toll but didn't have enough. An androgynous person came up, gave me the money and I said thanks. The person then grabbed my left boob and squeezed it and said, "No, there's my thanks," and it left. I considered chasing after and kicking this person's ass but instead crossed the bridge. I don't remember reaching the other side.



*3- Trying to Dream WILD*

I FAed.
I sat up in bed and noticed someone was sleeping with me. This didn't seem to bother me and I rolled onto my back and draped my arm over my eyes. I decided to try WILD. I eventually felt my arms and legs get numb and then launched into some vivid HI. It was me and a guy, naked in a swimming pool.  Around us was nothing but blackness, like the pool was floating in a vast expanse of nothingness. I was amazed by this for a while, wondering what might be lurking out in that dark. But I felt my lucidity slipping and focussed on the DC.
I started making out with the guy and decided to conjur up another. So I was sandwiched between these two guys getting all hot and heavy but I wouldn't allow them to go any further than making out or grinding. I ended up waking up (another FA) and I tried to WILD again. Dont remember what happened after this.



*4- The Fancy Hotel* 

Walked down a hotel room hall. Found stairs and realized I'd been there before. Knew I had to go to the 13th floor. So I went. When I got there there was a pair of white mitts on the floor that had 13 stitched onto each of the finger tips.  I put them on. 
Heard someone coming and went further down, not knowing what to expect since I'd never went farther than 13. Came to a large very ornate banquet hall. Chairs looked like thrones and tables were long and overflowing with food. An old woman sat, back to me, at one of the tables. SHe asked why I had taken so long to get there. I didn't answer and she kept asking questions. I saw her beginning to turn to face me and i sneaked to the elevator. IT had no door so I stepped in and pushed the up button. I got out on a floor and wondered which floor the hall had been on. I'd forgotten to check the floor number and decided I had to find it again. I went back down the stairs but couldn't find the place.



*5- Watching Kids/Basketballgirl*

My sis, cousin and I were in a glass building. Each had a child. I had a small girl, probably about 2 at most. We were all sitting on this narrow ledge along one of the windows. We were 2 stories up. I wondered how the hell we'd gotten out there with the kids in tow. 
It came time to leave. I couldn't figure a way to get the kid down. I didn't want her to fall. My sis and cousin simply pushed thier kids off the ledge and they landed safely. Sis and cuz then hang dropped off the ledges. I decided, what the hell, and shoved my kid off the ledge. She turned into a basket ball and bounced away. I hang dropped too, though reluctantly. I then had to go in search of my kid/basket ball. I ended up walking through what was like a glass maze. Outside regular kids played in the green grass and on various odd shaped playgrounds. I wondered why I ended up with a basketball instead of a real child.



*6- The Funeral & The Artist*

Was at a very lavish funeral. I wondered why I was there, I didn't seem to know anyone. There were two very long tables. At the head of the other was a very old man who was the deceaced. He was enjoying his final earthly meal. 
On every plate was a huge crinkly flat fungus. We were supposed to eat this but I didn't want to. I decided to leave. 
As I was stuffing my pockets full of other food, the deceased started complaining. He said the cook had washed his food in ??? and that he was allergic to it. He concluded that we all were trying to kill him, not realizing that he was supposed to be dead to begin with.
I simply left. Walked down a long dark hall that was lid dimly by an occasional candelabra on the wall. The scene was all darkly sepia toned.
Occasionally in the halls loomed odd twisted sculptures that  fascinated me. I had the sudden urge to sketch them so I wouldn't forget them. I went to a nearby bookstore but couldn't find a sketch book.
I left, disappopinted but then saw a girl with chalk drawing on the sidewalks. I sat with her, wiped the sidewalk clean with a damp cloth and together we started drawing a massive piece of work, all swirls and curls and I can't remember what the grand design was anymore but I wished I'd had my camera to photograph it. 
After it was done I watched the girl sign her name to the art. She signed under mine and simply wrote The Artist. I continued to inspect the drawing, amazed that I could create something so awesome in collaberation with someone else.

----------


## The Cusp

> *3- Trying to Dream WILD*
> 
> I FAed.
> I sat up in bed and noticed someone was sleeping with me. This didn't seem to bother me and I rolled onto my back and draped my arm over my eyes. I decided to try WILD. I eventually felt my arms and legs get numb and then launched into some vivid HI. It was me and a guy, naked in a swimming pool.  Around us was nothing but blackness, like the pool was floating in a vast expanse of nothingness. I was amazed by this for a while, wondering what might be lurking out in that dark. But I felt my lucidity slipping and focussed on the DC.
> I started making out with the guy and decided to conjur up another. So I was sandwiched between these two guys getting all hot and heavy but I wouldn't allow them to go any further than making out or grinding. I ended up waking up (another FA) and I tried to WILD again. Dont remember what happened after this.



That one was confusing!  Very cool that your were trying to wild during a FA.  So many layers there, and everything happening at once.  Good job retelling.

----------


## ezekiel7

> Yeah. Of course I answer. I have to have the final word all the time, after all. And business and laziness just don't mix very well. I'm trying to get back to my usually level of lazitude but it's proving difficult. Do you still dream, you nutty american.




I actually have a rem cycle now that my shift changed to 8 to 5. 

I wasn't dreaming when I had to get up at 5 everyday. That sucked! 

 :smiley:  Glad you're doing alright, was almost worried for a minute.  ::banana::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Cusp:* It was interesting, but I have to wonder why I didn't just proceed to lucid dream when I realized I was still asleep. Leave it to me to do things the hard way.  ::roll:: 


*Ezekiel:* Nice to hear you're dreaming again. Perhaps you'll regale us with tales of alien girl conquests again.  :tongue2:  Also nice to hear you almost worried about me. It almost brings a tear to my eye.  ::D: 



 Sun Oct 21

>3am-915ish am
>>>usual


* 1- Puppy Yard Sale*

I had all my puppies, and about 20 other puppies all for sale. They were in small clear plastic cubes stacked into a pyramid formation on my front yard.  There was a huge hand drawn sign out by the sidewalk that said, Puppies for Sale for Free. This sort of got me wondering but then other things distracted me away from the oddity of stuff for sale for free.  ::?: 
A couple people 'bought' puppies and the rest of the people just walked through like it was a zoo or something.



* 2- Leading the Kids*

There were some kids stuck in a clearing that was surrounded by thorn trees or brambles or something of the like. I managed to create a little tunnel through them and tried to save the kids. Only two came with me.
Once we got outside of the thorn ring it was snowy. Not cold. But there was a massive snow cover that came up to my waist. I had to plow a path through the snow so the kids could follow. One kept falling far behind, had to go back and set him up on his feet repeatedly. Seemed we were hardly  making any progress and i knew we were never going to make it if I kept stopping and backtracking to help the kid. 



*3- JF's Rug*

I can't remember where this dream took place, only that JF was there and he was sitting on a fuzzy, scratchy looking dirty rug. He wouldn't let me near it and I held out a hand to help him off but he refused. 
I ended up yelling at him to get off the rug, that we had to go but he wouldn't budge.



4- The End War

This was a massively epic dream based on LotR characters. I'm not even going to try go into detail but basically, every race that was not human was joining forces to wipe out humanity.
The humans ended up completely surrounded and part of me thought maybe the earth was better off without humanity. But as the enemy advanced I became determined to not be slaughtered like some mangy animal. 
A huge battle ensued and I don't remember fighting at all but somehow managed to cut a path through the enemy. I climbed to the top of a mesa and yelled out, "ARKABE". On the horizon appeared silhouettes of another army surrounding the enemy. THese were elves and they quickly stormed in and killed damned near every non human enemy, even other elves who were fighting against men.
Ended up in a place like Rivendell and there I saw Elrond. I approached him and we walked through the woods. I felt compelled to tell him that his world wasn't real, that is was all a story set in a book. So I told him. He argued that middle earth was real and I managed to convince him that he was nothing but a story character. I offered to bring him out of the story and into the real world. (I don't know how I was going to do this but knew I could)
We walked along and came to Frodo who was sitting alone by a rock dam that had a leak in it. He alluded to some sort of rift about to happen and things would pass between existences. He looked at me and knew that I had somehow passed through, that I didn't belong in that plane. I was Arkabe.
After some very long drawn out discussions it was decided that I would bring Elrond, Frodo and a couple of other characters through to my existence. We had to find the rift that I came through but I couldn't remember how I'd gotten in. Damn my senility. THe war was endless, it was about to happen through all existances that were.



*4- Waiting for the Sun*

A near repeat of a dream I had years ago where I was sitting with someone in the pre dawn darkness. I think we were on a car. I don't even know who it was I was talking to but we discussed many things that affected me in a positive way. I kept glancing up to the horizon to watch the sunrise but it never came.

----------


## Merlock

Hurray, more dreams! And a new avatar! ... Sinister looking. o.o

----------


## Daeva

Geez, wonder what the hell was so great about that rug lol

----------


## Vex Kitten

Merlock: Yes, more dreams and as pointless as usual.  ::roll::  I really should get around to getting some REM sleep again.

Daeva: I have no clue about the rug. I should have just rolled the guy into it and lugged him away. 


*Monday Oct 22nd*

>don't recall
>>>usual

*1- Parking/Abduction/Parade*

I was driving, and pulled into an alley parking lot. Had a hard time paralell parking. Got out and was about to make my way to the end of the alley when this big truck pulled out and nearly hit me. It slowly backed into a parking spot and I passed.
A van suddenly shot out in front of me and on the other side of it the door opened and people reached out and snatched up a blond girl. The van pulled away and I felt compelled to help the girl so I chased the vehicle and it turned into an SUV full of kids. They all got out and I couldn't find the original girl. All the kids herded off to a street parade and ahead of them I saw the original girl. I tried to call her back but she didn't seem to hear me.



*2- The Interview*

Stopped at an old plaza that seemed to be in the middle of no where. Behind me pulled up two convertables in which indian guys sat. They were speaking Mohawk and English, say a word or two then translate it to english. I had the feeling they were doing this specifically so I could understand them. But I can't remember what they were talking about now.
At the far end of the plaza were two grizzled looking old white men. They were dressed in buckskin and peddling stuff. I went over and asked what they were doing. They said something to the likes of , "if indians can do it so can we.' And I have no idea what the hell they were talking about. I suddenlyl had a mic and started interviewing the guys, who became increasingly hostile toward me. I laughed off a lot of their petty remarks and threw a few smart ass comments back at them when needed. 
The dream turned into me as a news person interviewing the guys and the interview veered off into some stupid direction that was pointless.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues Oct 23rd

>bed 11-4am (woke & attmepted WILD) slept 4-8
>couch
>>usual


*1- Tomb Raider*

Me and a group of people sought out and found an intricately decorated stone arch in the middle of a jungle. We climbed atop it and discussed how to proceed from there.
I looked over the edge. Despite being in the midst of a jungle the water that passed below us was black and crusted with ice along the river edges. Huge chunks of clear ice also bobbed along in the water.
We were supposed to find some artifact in a prehistoric tomb that would bring on some sort of new age. I can't remember it's name, some very long odd word with about 500 syllables.
The arch began to crumble and everyone tried to run off of it. I dove off into the river below. I don't remember hitting the water.



*2- Unscrambling*

In school. The halls and rooms were very dark. Got to class and found a seat. We were handed a mini chalk board upon which was scrawled a bunch of letters. We were instructed to create as many words as possible out of the letters on the board, but we were only allowed to create words that were 6 letters or longer.
In my binder my paper pad was cut vertically into 4 strips. I wanted a full sheet and went to ask the teacher for one but she gave the last one to someone else. I snatched a small square sheet of paper from her desk and decided to use that and wrote in tiny letters.
I remember the first word I found was SEDUCED. A girl beside me copied and I told her to piss off. The second word was DEDUCE and I can't remember the third now. The girl beside me kept trying to copy.



*3- Kid Pagent*

My cousin had enrolled her kid in a beauty pagent. I had a kid with me too and enrolled her at the last minute. We found a nice little blue dress for her and I fixed her hair. We watched the other kids parade up onto the stage and preform. I began feeling bad for them, they reminded me of trained monkies.
But then I suddenly remembered I hadn't trained my monkey. She had no talent to show off. I decided she would sing 'you are my sunshine'. I told this to her and she said she was going to sing "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star'. I asked her to sing it for me and was amazed at how clear and unwavering her voice was. All the other singers had overly forced wavery voices. I knew we'd win the talent show, my girls voice was as clear and as pristine as a finely cut diamond.



*4- Bleeding*

Was in an unfamiliar place readying in the bathroom for a night out. I used the toilet, which wasn't a toilet but a large white pot sitting in the corner of the room. When I was finished I noticed I was bleeding. "FUCK FUCK FUCK". I yelled. "WHY NOW".
I kept wiping to no avail. Somehow I managed to wipe with the end of my jeans, getting blood stains all over the leg. I tried wiping them off but no luck. I called someone in and asked them if I could borrow some jeans and they went to look for some. 
My stomach cramped up, and my chest and I felt something trickle out of my nose. I blew my nose and that was bleeding too. I then realized something was very wrong. I could taste blood in my mouth and feel it behind my eyes and swishing in my ears. I think I was about to die but I was too stubborn to. I refused to die half naked in a bathroom.



*5- Mall Skating.*

In a mall with a couple of my cousins. As we strolled around I saw a lot of people I used to go to school with. It made me extremely happy to see that all the snobby ones had been knocked off their high horses and had amounted to practically nothing. 
The floor in the mall was like ice and I started sliding around on it. My cousin told me I was embarassing her by acting like a kid. I told her to shut up and pushed her, she slid to the rail and almost toppled over it to the bottom floor. She got mad and left me. I continued sliding around as people stared at me like I was insane. I didn't care.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wed

>>>> usual


*1- Endless Airshow*

There was an air show right over top of my house, about a dozen planes all looping and swooping up in the sky. I enjoyed the show at first but then got annoyed when it seemed they were going now where. They wouldn't leave.



*2- Ditch Scrounging*

Me and D and some kids were at my grandmothers. I went up to the ditch to see if there were any minnows in it. D was on the other side. He saw a blue turtle and waved me over take a photo. When I got to the other side I noticed it was made of legos. 
There were other creatures, frogs, dragonflys and crawfish that were made of lego too. D and the kids started collecting the creatures. He found a clear camera that was full of water and gave it to me. I inspected it and tossed it. A camera full of water was useless.
I moved on and checked out the stuff in the ditch. THere was a paper partially covered by swaying water plants. I kept trying to get the paper, felt it was something important that I'd lost years before.



*3- The Junk House*

I was cleaning out a small house that used to belong to one of my aunts. We cleaned for a small eternity and once all the junk was outside in the yard I was surprised to see the junk pile was bigger than the house. 
"That's not possible." I said to whoever was with me.
"You think that's bad, we didn't even get to the basement yet."
That though seemed to knock the wind out of me and I didn't want to clean anymore. I stood outside and sorted all the materials into different piles, wood, plastic, paper, metal, etc.



*4 The Phantom*

I was watching the movie/musical Phantom of the Opera. I remarked at how the phantom in this movie wasn't very scary at all. 
At some point I was drawn into the movie and sort of tagged along with the action. 
Again, I remarked at how non scary the phantom was. Some guy leapt out and declared he was the real phantom and stabbed the other guy through the head with a spirally candle holder. 
I instantlly dashed over to the new phantom and ripped off his mask. Half of his face was rotted away, could see muscles and fat. His mouth stretched from his face down his neck and down onto his chest. I wondered how this was possible but wasn't afraid. The guy spoke again and his elongated mouth with sharp teeth opened and closed like a zipper as he talked. I don't remember what he said, only wondered how ti was possible for his mouth to have formed like that.

----------


## NeAvO

Ooh You've actually put dreams in her now  :smiley: 

Wow I just read the puppy dream, I guess the puppies plus 20 more must've been a weird dream  :tongue2:  Looks like the puppies are really starting to get involved in your subconscious. How are the little guys and gals anyway?

Also with the bleeding dream:





> "FUCK FUCK FUCK". I yelled. "WHY NOW".



Could you say anymore swear words?  :tongue2:  Wash your mouth little lady.

----------


## bro

I seem to have some vivid, detailed dreams similar to yours, but your recall is incredible! Gah..It's quite rare that I get that much detail recorded. How often do you wake during the night, or do you just recall in the morning?

----------


## Merlock

Aye, those natural recallers. Showing off their natural recall. All fancy-like...  :tongue2:

----------


## The Cusp

Live the zipper mouth action in your Phantom dream.  Ever see the Phantom of the Opera (not the movie)?  I went on a School trip, it was pretty good.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Wish I had more time to respond but I've got a ton of stuff to do in about half an hour.

Thanks for lurking around my journal you guys. 
I'm headed to Nashville in a few hours and wont be back till Monday. Behave yourselves while I"m gone!
Have some good dreams and send me some luck that I don't get us lost on the way there or back.  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Friday Nov 2nd

> bed early
>>>usual

*1- Gran's Party/The Fight*

There was a huge party at my aunt's house. There was torrential rain but everyone ignored it and sat outside boozing it up anyway. 
My cousin pulled up, he had been in jail for attempted murder. We started chatting, then arguing over a current family related topic. He threatened to kill me and I simply wished him good luck trying to, then we started fighting. At some point we fell over the railing and down into the water where I held the guy's head underwater with one hand clenched around his neck, my other hand balled into a fist repeatedly punching him in the chest to knock the wind out of him. He kept opening his mouth to inhale but only sucked in water. His mother tried to stop me but someone else jumped on her and as this guy slowly drowned I felt great, knowing i was getting rid of one of the world's pains in the ass.



* 2- Goodfellas* 

In this dream me and someone else were being persued by gangsters, like the guys from Good Fellas. We were in a gorgeous blood red old fashioned car and I remember thinking it was a shame that the car would probably end up riddled with bullet holes or worse. I felt more concern for the car than any of the people, even myself, in this one.



* 3- Desert Waterfall*

Me and two other people were exploring an unfamiliar landscape. It was a dark wooded area that gave way to a place that looked like the grand canyon. It was gorgeous. We climbed over and under impossible rock formations and came to a place where there was a massive frozen water fall. We could walk right up to it and put our hands on the ice. I wondered how it had frozen as it seemed we were in the middle of a desert.



*4- Lazy Tornadoes*

Only recalll being in a small town with some kids trailing after me. The sky seemed to drop and the air felt weighted down. Black clouds rolled in and from them sprouted tornados. They were thin pitch black ropes that were maybe only a few feet wide at touchdown point. 
We ran from them as they lazily trailed after us. I came to a sudden halt and turned to watch the tornadoes creeping up. 
I realized I only see tornadoes in dreams and it occured to me that I must be dreaming. I waited for the twisters to come closer, still not entirely sure if it was a dream or not. I yelled, "DIE" at the top of my lungs and one of the tings simiply fell apart and disappeared. I knew that I was in a dream for certain and with a lazy little flick of my wrist the other shrivelled into nothing and died. 
I recall people gathering around me like I was a hero and I think they distracted me away from being lucid because I remember nothing after this.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sat Oct 3rd

>>>>usual

* 1- Wrestling*

Simply recall being at a wrestling show, Sgt. Slaughter and someone else were fighting. They were beating the crap out of each other. I got bored, however, and left to find something to eat. Pushed through the crowd.



* 2- Killer Kids*

On a playground, think I was a kid again. I was playing with others and suddenly these bigger kids started pushing around the smaller kids. I tried to reason with the bigger kids but they wouldn't listen. 
The girl looked at me and said, "She's the one, we have to get her." Three of her group turned into humanoid monsters and lurched after me. I took off, thinking that as long as they chased me they wouldn't bother anyone else.
Spent this dream running and hiding until the creatures all split up to look for me. I caught the lead girl by herself and she tried to use some sort of spell or something on me. I started yelling at her, loudly enough to drown out her words. I got a hold of her and had something in my other hand, started clubbing her until she was a broken pile of twitching bitch. 
I rolled her over, she was barely alive but I could see the hatred still burning in her eyes. I grabbed a beer bottle and smashed the end off, carved up the girl's face then proceeded to stab her in the chest and stomach an innessesary number of times. She died.
I left and still had to contend with the other things that had been chasing me. One had turned into a huge hairy big footish type monster.  The chase began again.



* 3- The Resurrection*

Was in the Spiderman movie setting. I escorted MJ to her parent's funeral. They'd been killed at the same time and were being buried at the same time as well.
We sat around the graveyard after everyone left. We stayed and it got dark as she talked about some of the good things she remembered about her parents. 
A sooty colored cat suddenly clawed it's way out of the middle of both graves. It paced around us then ran away. We looked back over at the graves and MJ's parents' corpses were laid out atop the graves instead of buried. The mother started moving, gasping for air. We backed off, her mother got up like nothing was wrong, approached and hugged her daughter. The father woke up and got up as well. He came toward me. I told him it was impossible for him to be alive. He jokingly started walking like a zombie toward me then laughed his ass off when I started backing away. He assured us both that they really were alive.   I  went up and poked at the father, poked him in the chest and face. His skin felt warm, his eyes seemed alive. But I still had a bad feeling so aside I tried to convince MJ to leave with me. SHe wouldn't so I left alone.
Got into a car and tried to back out of the parking lot. I had a hard time controlling the tires and I started to wonder when the hell I'd purchased a car. Wondered why I was driving, I never drive. Don't remember anything after this.



*4- The Underwater Floor*

I was standing in line waiting to pay bills or something. When I finally got up to the desk I was informed that I had to go down a floor to pay. I Went down the stairs pointed out ot me but when I rounded down to the next flight there was only water as far as the eye could see. I figured I'd walk down through the water and  get to where I needed to be. 
Couldn't go through the water. I stepped onto it and it was solid. I walked across it and looked down. It was more like liquid mercury than water, very reflective. I bent over and looked at my reflection. THere was something about me that was off but I couldn't place what. 
I turned and went back up the stairs and had to stand in line again. THe person ahead of me asked how to get downstairs and the woman behind the counter explained that one has to reach down at a precise angle into the water and flick on a light switch. Once the lights were on it'd be easy to find the room. I followed this person and watched her do exactly as she was told. She flicked on the switch and the place suddenly turned into a building but still filled with clear water. ONce the person's head submerged the water turned solid and reflective again. 
I moved down and got on my hands and knees. I forced my hand through the water and tried to angle my arm. I suddenly felt someone grab my hand from below and tried to pull back. Whoever it was guided my hand to the switch and I flicked it. The water softened and I drifted down into the stair well. Looked around, no one was there. I continued down the hall, underwater but apparently having no problems breathing or moving.  The hall was long and lined with doors and then Irealized I hadn't asked which room I was supposed to go into so I started knocking on all the doors waiting for someone to answer me.




5-

----------


## Vex Kitten

*don't recall bedtimes or wake times as my sleep schedule has been severely butchered these past couple of weeks*
*
Sun Nov 4th*

*1- Bee Swarm*

Only remember fleeting fragments of something to do with bees. I was swatting at them as they kept coming for me. I was also at my grandmother's house as this transpired.



*Mon Nov 5th*

*1- The Cousin Dream*

Woke up only recalling one dream, me and one of my female cousin's in bed together. I think other people were in the room watching us but I can't recall who they were.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues Nov 6th*

>>>>usual

*1- Aisha & My Locker*

Was back in highschool, HSS I think. Everyone was dressed oddly, all gothy or vampy with dark hair streaked with bright gaudy colors. I had a hard time finding my locker. 
When I got there I realized I couldn't remember my locker combination. But then I hadn't need worried since some old friends of mine, Aisha and Cheryl were there digging through my locker.
They gave some explanation as to why they were digging and I didn't buy it. Cheryl gave me a 100 dollar bill to buy a child off of me. I took the money and put it in my wallet. Inside I had a bunch of 50's and 20's. I put the 100 in too and tried to remember where I'd gotten all the money from.
They continued digging through my locker, cleaning it out I think. 



* 2- The Hotel Swimming Pond*

Was at a hotel that looked alot like the one I stayed in, in Tennessee. Outside was a pool/pond. The water was clear and deep but there were cattails and other bogplants growing around it. I wanted to dive in but for some reason had the feeling I wouldn't be able to surface again if I did.
My relatives all dove in and swam, it didn't seem particularly deep. I just sat on the edge of the pool, taking photos and envying them for being able to swim. We went somewehre afterward but I can't recall where.



*3- The World Race*

There was this race where all nations on earth submitted a vehicle and they all had to race to some point. The winner would rule the planet. 
I was watching this on television but ended up right there watching in person. I recall seeing a flying vehicle, reminded me of that thing in the last  Fantastic 4 movie. 
The othe vehicle I remember clearly was a Nazi Mech. They tried to hide their identity under false colors. Their flag was orange and green but still had that swastika in the middle. How no one else knew what they were was beyond me.
I can't remember who piloted the Fantastic 4 thing but they were the ones I was cheering for.



*4- Arcade/Casino*

Me and others roamed aimlessly around an arcade/casino. I tried to find the way out but only became more lost. I played a machine every now and again out of boredom.
There also were signs pointing to the zoo. I tried to find that but the signs seemed to only take me in circles.



*5- Trailer Park Guys

*Walked a sideroad to a trailer  park. I can't remember why I was walking but I was severely disappointed, on the verge of tears.
I went into the small trailer park and there were empty trailers, places that I recognised as the former homes of friends. These places were rusted and run down, looked like dead shells. I left
As I continued down the road I passed a former childhood home of mine. It wasn't burned up and outside sat the old guy who used to live there. I said Hi and he only sat there with his eyes closed and a massive grin on his face. I passed by. 
My cousin and her bf came along in their car. They offered me a ride but I declined as she has a habit of accusing people of hitting on her bf. DIdn't need that shit added to whatever emotional heap of crap I was carrying.
I turned around and headed back. As I passed the trailer park again a bunch of people came out. One guy ran at me and shoved me into the ditch and started yelling at me. I reached into my pocket and produced a pen. I stabbed him in the arm with it and he backed off momentarily. After a couple of seconds he came for me again and I stabbed him in the eye. It made an audible popping noise and juice sprayed out of it. He backed away and I left, not looking back.


*6- The Auditorium Seance*

I was in an elaborately decorated hall, like something way overdone from the 1800's. There were huge mirrors everywhere and though I was tempted to check to see if my make up and hair were okay I couldn't bring myself to look in. I'd see a mirror and feel a pang of fear. 
A group of us were hearded to a huge auditorum with a glass dome atop it.
Candles were all around and people were dressed in flowing dark clothes. Kind of creepy looking but interesting. I sat and took the hands of those next to me. Everyone in the room was joined hand in hand with everyone else and a seance began. 
Someone asked a bunch of questions and up in the glass dome the face of an elderly man with long facial hair appeared. He spoke back to whoever questioned him. We all were to get a chance to ask him anything but I don't recall my turn every coming up.

----------


## bro

You have a world within' this one inside that head don'tcha?! My my..so vivid too. Well done and great job..

----------


## Vex Kitten

Bro: Maaaaybe. I feel sorry for the poor dream chars that have to reside in that world though. 


Wed Nov 7th

*no recall though I knew there were dreams just lingering on the edge of recapture



Thurs Nov 8th

>>>usual
>no music

* 1- Abandoned & White Wheel*

Was dropped off on a concrete island in the middle of a very hectic highway. Dodged cars to get across to street and then had to walk back some to get to a corner. There I stopped and tried to orient myself. I had no clue where the hell I was.
Turned the corner and walked. Realized some girl was following me, muttering about not letting me get away. Not wanting to be stalked I climbed onto this huge white wheel, sort of reminded me of a monster wheel of mozzerella. It rolled forward and I walked atop it, safe from whoever was following me.
Continued on like this for a while then hopped off the wheel. I stayed by it though in case I needed to escape again. Still had no clue where I was and don't know what transpired after this.



* 2- Amadeus Cut Short*

Was with others in a huge hall watching the movie Amadeus on a large screen. The place sort of reminded me of the theater in the movie musical Phantom of the Opera.
The movie turned into a play and then it was cut short suddenly. I felt outraged, stood and demanded they finish the play. Someone tried to explain that the play was divided into 3 parts, each an hour long and that I'd have to come back the next night to see the next installment of the play. I refused to move and somehow the play started up again. I wasn't really interested in the play but more the music. It sounded amazing.



*3- Ruined Trip/Shopping*

Was on a trip with my family. We stopped and waited for the vehicle of  one of my sisters to catch up. We then noticed that it had been in a parking lot all along. Checked it out and the trunk was stuffed full of cases of Coca Cola. We cleaned them out and found my nephew stuffed way in the back.
My other sister was enraged and decided not to go. So we went into a store and started shopping for items for the long ride home. My niece and nephew were running wild through the store and for some reason the cashier kept telling ME to get MY kids under control. So I took them outside and strapped them into the car. I returned to the store to see my JR Terrier roaming about the store. She was grabbing stuff off shelves with her teeth and puncturing the packages. I had to buy everything she ruined. Finally caught her and put her into the car with the kids then went in to pay for all the damages. 
Didn't have enough money and when I asked my family members if they could help they pretended not to know me. Rest of this dream was spent trying to negotiate some sort of deal with the cashier regarding the ruined merchandise.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Nov 10th*

>4 hrs sleep
>>>usual

*1- Mountain Trip*

Traveled through a landscape that looked very Tennessee-ish. We were headed to a very large mountain to do the cable ride thing, like ZipRider.
We were almost there but couldn't find the road to get to the starting point. Roamed for a bit and ended up walking. We, there were  of us, were on a ledge on a steep cliff face. Looked down at the trees far below. For whatever insane reason I jumped and landed a second later. The 'far below' trees were only an optical illusion. The drop was actually only a foot or two. Continued roaming.



*2- The Halted Train/Gold Men & Dancers*

Think I've had this one before or something similar. Me and some families were waiting in line for a ride on a restored steam train. We had to walk across an incredibly rickety rope and plank bridge to get to the station. 
Got there and the train was filled with African type dancers. There were also men who were either gold skinned or gold painted. These I was fascinated by and tried to take photos but someone snatched my camera and told me photos weren't allowed.
Ended up sitting along the wall in a large boxcar. In the center were some dancers  moving around an upside down drum. Inside the drum were various personal articles from the passengers. I don't remember the point of this ritual but I remember not wanting to put anything of mine in the drum.



* 3- Guy Stuff*

No idea how the hell I ended up in this situation, but i was photographing guys doing other guys. I wouldn't let them be naked though, each had to keep some article of clothing on, be it a sock or a glove or teeshirt. For some reason I felt that complete nudity would make the photographs look like cheap photo porn.
Not getting into details here but it was an interesting experience.

----------


## Merlock

> *1- Mountain Trip*
> 
> ...
> We, there were _ of us, were on a ledge on a steep cliff face.
> ...



Now that's called a cliffhanger...no pun intended. >.>
How many of you were there?! I must know!

And the third dream...well, at least you had your camera in the dream, which seems to be a common dream sign of yours... *cough*  :Eek:

----------


## Daeva

Trying to rationalize taking pics of a bunch of guys going at it? Hahaha..perv.. :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

> No idea how the hell I ended up in this situation, but i was photographing guys doing other guys. I wouldn't let them be naked though, each had to keep some article of clothing on, be it a sock or a glove or teeshirt.



Lol, brings back memories  ::wink:: 

^That sounds incredibly wrong if people reading this don't get it.

----------


## Merlock

> ^That sounds incredibly wrong if people reading this don't get it.



I assure you, we don't get it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:* it was 3, I swear I typed that in because I double checked to see if I hit the right key.  ::?: 

*Daeva:* You're just jealous. Admit it!  :tongue2: 

NeAvO:  ::lol::  I know what you're alluding to but it still sounds horrendously wrong. 


*Sunday Nov 11*

>overslept by many many hours
>couch
>no music
>n


*1- The Ditch, the Cliff, & the Dirty Park*

I was walking along a ditch. Somehow it ended up that I had to jump across it. I leaped and landed right in the middle, scrambled out. Looked back to see a large snake partly hanging in the water and realized I'd have to jump back for no discernable reason. 
Jumped back and made it to land, immediately crawled up the steep grassy slope to the top. There I sat with my legs dangling over the edge, looking down at the snake. I started slipping. I very carefully kept trying to inch backward but the ground I was sitting on kept sinking beneath me. Eventually made it away from the edge and rolled from the cliff. Found myself in a large park that was littered with garbage. I started picking it all up, someone came to help me. WE piled the garbage in a heap in the middle of the park as the wind kept kicking up and blowing it back across the area.



* 2- Halloween Candy*

I was in a room packing stuff into a large box. A huge back of halloween candy was there, i was going to throw it out but some old lady handed me a little decorated cardboard box and asked me to put the candy into it for her grand child. I obliged.
OTher stuff happened afterward but I can't recall right now what that was.



* 3- The Family Trip*

On a trip with alot of my family. We were at a hotel waiting for our rooms to be assigned. Me, my sister MA and her boyfriend, and my sister MJ were all on the same floor so we had to wait until last to get our keycards.
The lady behind the desk gave us our cards and a sheet that gave directions to the rooms. We walked down a narrow hallway that seemed to twist back on itself a few times. Finally got to a massive room that looked like a lounge. There were tiny black leather cots standing here and there. I figured there must be stairs or an elevator somewhere to take us to our rooms so started checking all the corners, doors, windows, even behind tapistries and found nothing. 
Went back to the desk and she explained that that entire room was our room, we were all to be in the same room together. We all started bitching at her and she assigned us seperate rooms.
At some point I'd switched bodies with MA. WE got to her room and her boyfriend tried to drag me in to break the room in but I got away and effed off down the hall. I roamed around looking for my body but didn't find it.
I then realized I was switched with my cousin A. I found her, she was drunk and headed to a bar. She wouldn't switch back and so I sat outside the bar on a bench and waited for her. A song by Shania Twain was playing that was vaguely familiar.
At the end of the song the lyrics changed and for some reason that made the most horrible thought pop in to my head. I wondered if my cousin was going to try get laid while in my body. Maybe she was doing it now!! I tried to get into the bar to find her but they wouldn't allow me in.



*4- Mojo, Racoons, Mysitcal Creatures

*Was at my grandmothers. Outback her place was a huge field that had been harvested, only stalks of whatever had grown there was left. Saw a raccoon drinking from a pool of water. Mojo, my male jack russell dog bolted in and chased the coon away.
I went outside and watched. They fought each other, Mojo mauling the raccoon while two bigger dogs who had been injured cowered by a garage. Mojo managed to chase the coon into the garage and keep it there. I was back by the place and my sister MJ was there suddenly. 
I had a sudden memory from my childhood where my sister was messing with the car batteries and some acid sprayed out onto her leg, it instantly ate through her jeans and leotards and she was afraid. I was snapped out of this memory as my sister called me with her to walk down a path with her that lead back into the trees. Surrounding the path were all sorts of tiny rickety shacks, some with smoke coming out of them. I think they were rental cabins but they were all pretty spooky looking.
I was looking at these when out of the corner of my eye I saw a huge dark colored deer in the distance darting across the field.  I pointed it out and it disappeared behind a large clump of trees. When it reemerged it was a white horse with a saddle attatched to it. The horse galloped off down the path. My sister and some guy chased after the horse. I walked.
To the right there was another field through the trees, huge hoses laying beteeen the rows, some awful stuff oozing out of them. I stepped closer and spotted a little white clump of fur. It was a newly born horse, barely moving. I went to it and rubbed it's side and it woke up, looked at me and tried to stand. It couldn't. It managed to follow me out of the field though, crawling. When it got out from the trees I noticed it had a tiny white nub ito the left of it's forehead. I touched it and it reminded me of a tooth. I picked up the horse and carried it back toward my grandmother's. 
WHen I got within view of the house it had changed, I was actually at a different house from my childhood. I walked back up the tractor path carrying the horse and to my surprise i saw smurfs. I set the horse down and watched the smurfs going about their business for a while before realizing i had to get the horse to warmth or it might die. I picked it back up and the nub on it's forehead had grown into a small very sharp horn. I had a unicorn. 
I carried it all the way to the house, put it on the ground and it had changed into an impossibly small white kitten with a horn protruding from the top of it's head. It couldn't walk so I scooped it into my hand and held it there. Other people gathered around and offered to purchase it from me. I refused.

----------


## The Cusp

I wasn't expecting the smurfs at all!  The unicorn and unicorn cat were great images.

----------


## Merlock

> *1- The Ditch, the Cliff, & the Dirty Park*



Great, after that previous controversial dream, I keep seeing everything in your journal in the wrong light:

The *Dirty* Park.  ::rolllaugh:: 

Sorry, I'll go wash my brain out with soap. >.>

----------


## Vex Kitten

Cusp: Yep, those smurfs were a surprise to me too, apparently not enough of one to make me clue in I was dreaming though.  ::imslow:: 

Merlock: So Sorry to have mislead you with that title. And, while washing your brain, don't forget the bleach.  :tongue2: 


>>>>usual except went to bed a half hour late

***Horrid recall

*1- The Duke Museum*

Something to do with Cooter's. (i went there with my sister while down in Nashville)



*2- Facial Piercings*

Only recall chatting with some girl who had loads of facial piercings. (probably due to a body modification show I watched last night)

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues Nov 13th*

>slept early & recall no dreams 
Woke up at 5-6 then back to sleep
>couch
>no music
>usual


*1- Superhero & Villain Scrap (and me without my camera again!!)*

I was someplace, a tall building, putting on glittery makeup and fixing my hair. It was really long and tied up in some overdone elaborate do. I had no mirror so I had to use window reflection as a mirror. 
I could see outside, there was a park below and something was happening, something blew up, a huge fire ball rose into the sky. 
The room I was in switched to a room floor view and I looked up at the burning trees from inside the window. The Joker was running through the park laughing his ass off. I dropped the make up and tried to open the window to wave him over but the window wouldn't open. 
Spiderman then came ripping out of the sky on a web and barreled into teh Joker from behind and they disappeared behind some shrubs. 
I managed to get outside and I wondered where the hell my camera was, I NEEDED to take photos. I ran to the shrub and the guys were gone. I looked up and the two, Spidey and The Joker were tangled together in a mess of web, both pounding the crap out of each other. I felt like pulling my hair out of my head in frustration, I couldn't remember where I'd left my camera.
Joker got out of the web by spraying some acid stuff out of his lapel flower and he fell to the ground and didn't move. 
"You killed him" I accused Spiderman.
He came down from the trees and sort of kicked at the Joker, he didn't move. 
"I didn't kill him, he did it himself."
I was about to attack Spiderman and suddenly the Joker popped up, whipped out a gun and shot both me and Spiderman several times. I didn't die though, superficial wounds. Spiderman apparently didn't get any serious wounds either and he and the Joker started fighting again. I now hated the both of them, grabbed the gun and started firing at them. And I wish like crazy I could recall how this one ended.



*2- Eternal Shopping*

Was in an unfamiliar grocery store shopping for things I couldn't seem to find. All of the store employees were useless, one even came right out and told me to find it myself, rather rudely.
When, after what seemed an eternity, I finally had all my stuff on the counter to be paid for, my bank card wouldn't work. I swiped it several times through the interac machine but it didn't want to accept it. I was both angry and embarassed and tired. People were outside in a vehicle waiting for me to get those few items. I can't remember what they were but there was only about 5 things I was trying to purchase.
(I really really hate shopping and I really hate that a dream was wasted on this subject)


*
3- Lucid Task Ahead (proceed with caution)

*I was in a van, the scenery was reminiscent of the trip to Tennessee. We pulled into a gas station and filled up.
I was in the middle seat on the driver's side looking out the window. I saw D far off in the distance holding up a home telephone, receiver in one hand and phone in other, holding them up as if I was supposed to come answer it. I thought, that's stupid, does he think it's a cell?

He kept motioning for me to come and I refused. A thought popped into my head, 'Since when did telephones...' that thought didn't finish as I suddenly  clued in that I was dreaming. 

 D simply stood in the distance with the telephone. Bored already and wanting to see where this dream would take me, I simply willed D to be in the driver's seat. He was and we pulled out from the gas station.

As we drove I peered out the window at the passing country side. I realized I have a tendancy to lose lucidity in DILDs so I started singing in my head, in a very child-like manner, 'I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, I'm dreaming, dreaming, dreaming.' Suddenly tired of the boring scenery I yelled out, "TURN LEFT!"

The driver obeyed, turned so suddenly it felt as if the van would tip. I then noticed that my mother was sitting in the front passenger seat. She was clinging for dear life to the dashboard in fear of the sudden turn.

"What are you doing here?" I asked her angrily.

After a few moments she settled again and answered. "Someone needs to be."

I guess that answer was suitable because I ignored her after that. I went back to watching the dream scenery pass by, singing that annoying song in my mind. Eventually the scenery went from country to industrial. 

I lost lucidity somewhere along the line. I suddenly wondered what the hell I'd been singing in my head earlier. After it came back to me I started singing it again, remembering I was in a dream.

To prove that I was dreaming, I decided upon a little show of power. I blew onto the  window and it cracked as if struck by a bat then all the glass shattered outward. "Yep, I'm dreaming." We passed another gas station and as a larger show of power I tried to will the gas station pumps to explode but they wouldn't.

"Turn HERE!" I demanded and the driver obeyed. We nearly smashed into another car and swerved around the highway for a bit before the van came under control. We then came to a sharp bend that lead into a tunnel. As we turned to enter the tunnel a monster transport truck came whipping around the bend and straight for us. "WRONG LANE GET OVER!" I yelled while smacking the back of the seat. Somehow we managed to avoid a head on collision and right then I remembered other lucid dreams where in I survived vehicle crashes. I wondered if I could survive another.

Driving was fine for a few minutes but then there came this odd contraption ahead. It looked like a giant grinder with a seat on top. It was veering all over the highway, pinballing off traffic. We swirved and spun to miss it and everyone in the van was screaming and clutching onto what they could. I found this hilarious and started laughing... until we hit a rut and the driver lost control of the van. 

"Enough of this." I said and managed to instantly change the highway scene to a city scene. We cruised though a place that reminded me of Hamilton, Jackson Square area to be precise. The atmosphere was much calmer here. I simply drank in the scenery, the buildings, the cars, the people, wondered where they were headed and if they all had homes somewhere in this dream. I started singing that dreaming song again, out loud this time and no one seemed to take notice.

As we crawled along at a snails pace, a skateboarder sitting on the sidewalk caught my eye. I felt drawn to him so, like a flexible ghost, I phased through the van and sort of stretched out, flitting lazily toward the guy like I was a leaf caught up on a breeze. I landed beside him and asked if he'd give me a ride. He nodded and got up.

We walked along for a while as the skateboarder fiddled with one of the wheels on his board. He took off suddenly into the crowd and came back a few seconds later, bearing a red rose nearly smothered in baby's breath. I couldn't help but smile and accepted it, shocked at the display.

I then climbed onto the board behind him, held his waist and we rolled off. MOst of the trip was down hill which was really nice, swerving to avoid pedestrians and vehicles. At some point it switched to me being in the front on the board and I noticed a big banner suspended high across the street. When I was close enough to read it it said,

LUCID TASK AHEAD
proceed with caution

I came to a halt and picked up the skateboard. What the hell was the lucid task for this month anyway? I tried to remember but I couldn't. I was going to ask the skateboarder guy but he was gone. I glanced around, hoping something would help me remember what the tasks were. I eventually noticed that most of the city's population was male. Then like a  backhand to the face it hit me, Change gender!

I hopped on the skateboard again and rode to make my way to the lucid task area. I was riding that thing like a pro, doing grinds and kickflips and all that fun stuff skateboarders do. I wondered if I'd passed the lucid task area and looked around. On my right was a building with yellow mirrored windows. I could see my reflection. "Be a guy." I said and my reflection instantly changed. It got taller and, I think, thiner. I couldn't see my face though because of how fast I was going. 

I think I only changed my reflection and not myself because i didn't feel any different

Came to a narrow alley between buildings. Lucid Tasks were nearby so I followed the little alleyway. Came to a set of double doors, walked in and was on a concrete stairwell. It reminded me of the one in one of my high schools. I looked over the rail down the narrow square gap between the rising stairs. It was a long way down. I didn't feel like walking all the way down and wondered if I could survive the drop. Iwas about to jump over the ledge when I saw a bunch of police type people charging up the stairs. Right then I knew they were after me. One looked up, pointed at me and they all came faster, ordering me to stay where I was.

I backed away from the stairs and, pissed off that those guys were invading my dream, willed the entire stair case to collapse. It dropped instantly and crushed them all. I was left standing on a slab of concrete that jutted out from the wall. There was a door behind me too so I quickly vacated the stair scene.

The hall was my old highschool, bustling with students. I tried to fit in with them so who ever was after me wouldn't find me but I knew they'd find me... unless... I changed to a guy. Maybe they wouldn't recognize me. 

As I made my way through the halls I noticed a digital clock dangling from the ceiling. It was running backwards, 1:15 - 1:14 - 1:13. "Damn it!" I said out loud. "That stupid alarm is going to go off soon." I knew I'd be waking up soon and mentally told my self to remember this dream, all of it. I then realized I hadn't really done the lucid task and needed to find a guy's washroom. I reasoned that if I stepped into the bathroom I'd instantly change into a guy and viola! task done. However, I didn't find a bathroom in time.

I woke up an immediately recalled the dream and a couple of minutes later the alarm clock went off. 

(phew, that was a hell of a lot of typing to do first thing in the morning)

----------


## The Cusp

Spiderman VS the Joker would have been a major dream sign for me.  Spidey is Marvel, and the Joker is DC.  That's two completely different universes!

But it looks like you didn't  any dream signs, since you nailed the task of the month.  If you ever do a gender switch again, you should try more manly things like... belching, and um... scratching yourself.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Cusp:* Those should be signs for me too. I'm going to have to start reality checking while I'm geeking out with comics.

 Wed Nov 14th

***mostly fragments

* 1- Fluffy Dogs*

Trying to round up some stupidly fluffy dogs. They looked like the pets do in certain cartoons after popping out of the dryer, super fluffy.



* 2- Adult Diapers*

A huge mass yard sale, many vendors. Looked for stuff and adult diapers caught my eye. I unfolded them and they were huge, looked like they could fit the jolly green giant.


* 3- Star Picking*

Me and J were in a field and the stars were falling. They were actual five pointed gold and silver stars drifting down from the sky like snow. We started gathering them up.



* 4- Killer*

I was with some gorgeous redhead girl committing random murders. Nothing fancy, just walk up and shoot or stab, whichever caught our fancy.
Ended up being chased and we came to a warehouse. I told the redhead we had to split up, i'd lead them away from her. She didn't want to but I convinced her and we went our seperate ways. 
I was a guy. I watched part of this dream outside of my dream body. I had thick black hair that was all slicked back. I never smiled. My eyes were dark and really dead looking.
I ended up cornered and snagged one of the officers and held his gun to his head. I threatened to shoot him. They said if I shot they'd shoot me. I said, Okay, if you're willing to waste a perfectly good life just to kill me, and I fired in the back of the guy's head and used his body as a shield as I made a quick get away.
Dumped the body and climbed high into the rafters, nearly falling several times. Got outside, down to the ground and broke into a nearby house. I killed the elderly occupants and sat in the arm chair waiting for the cops to find me, wondering if the girl had gotten away.

----------


## Daeva

That last dream was quite an interesting read. Very fantastic.  ::D: 

The star one sounded nice too. ^_^

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thursday Nov 15th*

*1- Helicopter Taxi*

Me and my sis were in a helicopter to somewhere I don't recall now. Had luggage with us. 
It landed near an factory and we got out, i had the feeling that something bad was going to happen and refused to get back on the chopper.
My sis went and as the helicopter lifted it circled a large construction crane and was trying to attatch something to the tip of it. The chopper crashed into it, bashed into the ground and exploded. 
I ran to it hoping to find my sister but all I kept finding were shredded and burnt pieces of her belongings and her son's toys.



*2- Crash & No Camera* 

Me, D and someone else were walking though a city that looked like Hamilton but felt like Niagara Falls. I knew my old house was somewhere nearby. 
Came to a warehouse full of carved wood products. Most were very ornate mirror frames. The mirrors didn't work or no one cast reflections. While this was odd I didn't dwell on it too long in dream.
Came out and there was an injured man. I helped him walk along, he leaned on me as we walked along. The streets were devoid of cars. Instead of vehicles people stuck to the appropriate side of their street moving along following traffic rules. 
Came to an area of interlaced under and over passes. In the distance was an air base. If we were near the air base we weren't as close to home as I thought we had been. We started back but then saw these brown airplanes that skidded out of hangars, and lifted off as their wings unfolded. I'd never seen airplanes like that before and reached for my camera bag to take photos. No camera bag.
I felt faint, I'd left my camera somewhere. Before I could pine over my lost item one of the planes crashed and exploded.
Came to an area of interlaced under and over passes. In the distance was an air base. If we were near the air base we weren't as close to home as I thought we had been. We started back but then saw these brown airplanes that skidded out of hangars, and lifted off as their wings unfolded. I'd never seen airplanes like that before and reached for my camera bag to take photos. No camera bag.
I felt faint, I'd left my camera somewhere. Before I could pine over my lost item one of the planes crashed and exploded. We made our way to the wreckage, having to find our way through the maze of overpasses. There were escalators and we decided to take one down to the ground level. We rounded the rail and there was a severed arm laying on the top step of the escalator, it was still twitching. There were other body parts, some whole organs splattered about the area. In the midst of all the confusion and chaos all I cared about was my camera. 




*Fri Nov 16th
*
>>>>usual


*1- The Boiling River & Sky Singer*

IN a small old west type town. At its center was a three story building that I needed to get into, though now I can't remember why.
Ended up chatting with a group of people and together we all walked along a boiling river. Some parts of it were clear, others were muddy or tarry looking. We got as close to it as we could and they explained to me what it was.
I didn't like it. I knew it wasn't supposed to be there. I left them to their screwy looking river. Eventually ended up running into one of the former group and they told me everyone else had disappeared. I helped him search for the others. We came back to the boiling river. I had a feeling they had fallen in. As I  peered into the cloudy water I heard a voice. It was coming from above, turned and looked into the sky. There was a huge face pressed into the blue of the sky. It was speaking, almost chanting and the person with me went into a trance and tried to jump into the river. I grabbed him and held him to the ground as I stared at the thing in the sky. I could hear it talking or chanting but I couldn't understand it's words. It had no effect on me.

----------


## oneironut

> Thursday Nov 15th
> The chopper crashed into it, bashed into the ground and exploded. 
> ...
> Before I could pine over my lost item one of the planes crashed and exploded....



If I ever end up in your dreams, I hope I take the bus.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Cusp:* I'm not sure a bus would be safe either. But if you see me hauling ass in a dream it'd probably be wise to follow closely after.  :wink2: 


*Saturday Nov 17th*

>>>>usual

*1- White Gorillas & Multi faced Birds* 

Watched a nature type show where a white tiger was hunting giant white gorillas. The big gorilla served as a decoy so the little gorilla could escape. The scene followed the little gorilla as it climbed up into some trees. From there it showed various odd birds. It eventually focussed on a nest on a horizontal metal rod. The nest disintigrated and left 4 baby birds exposed to the world. Upon a closer examination of the babies they all wore thin white down. And each had different color faces. There was one bird that had two faces on the same head. It was explained that some sort of air born virus was the cause of the dual faced bird and that a lot of birds were hatching with two faces.
There was more but I can't remember much of anything aside from zipping through a jungle and momentarily focusing on different animals.



*2- Bathing & Debating*

Was in a shower, the shower wouldn't work so I ran a bath. Once it was full I got naked and climbed in, started washing myself. A guy who looked alot like Paul Riser came into the room and at first I covered myself so he couldn't see me. He didn't seem to notice I was naked so I went about bathing and we started talking about all kinds of things. We eventualy started arguing over something that had to do with dogs. I happened to glance over and see there were dog paw prints on the walls. I used that to demonstrate whatever point I was trying to make. We then started arguing over towels, who owned what towels.



*3- Candy Shopping*

In a Wal Mart type store shopping for lord only knows what. I discovered an entire row that was nothing but candy on either side and went down it. Kids milled around the area like vultures and I started buying up all kinds of candy as they looked on hopefully, as if I'd share with them.
Saw one of my young cousins CH there. He had his hat on at an odd angle and walked as if depressed. I finished up with the candy shopping and followed my cousin. I asked him what was wrong and he ran away. I chased him but then lost interest. If he wanted help he'd come to me. I wasn't chasing the selfish little bastard down. Went back to teh candy store and continued buying assorted stuff.



*4- Human Flight*

Watched a documentary in school It was entitled, Evolution of Human Flight. The title stayed on screen for a good 5 minutes while I got bored waiting for the stupid film to continue. 
When it did continue it showed a species of human that had wings. There was also an evolutionary chart that showed where modern humans and these winged humans branched off from each other. It said that these winged humans were probably the basis for stories of angels from ages past. No winged humans existed anymore though.
A model of their body was shown. It was human and had wings sprouting out from it's upper spine. These creatures had no legs and walked on their hands. But otherwise they internal organs were the same as ours, making them closely related to us.
It then showed a computer generated winged human in flight. It rose up and out of the earth's atmosphere. There it halted and the camera super zoomed in so that we could see the molecular make up of these creatures. Each molecule was labeled so that we could see exactly what these creatures really were. The movie then launched into a very elaborate explanation of what made these beings tick and that they were trying to create one of the creatures by splicing and mixing several different species dna. 



*5(a?)- Dream... Dream, Dream, Dream*

Was walking down a street and in the distance there was something that caught my eye. Can't remember what but I felt compelled to go to it. As I did I wondered if I was dreaming. 
I realized I was in the middle of a dream and to keep my lucidity I started singing the beginning of 'All I have to Do is Dream' by the Everly Brothers. However, I don't remember anything other than walking down the street singing. 

(think the next dream sprung from the above after I lost lucidity because I recalled it immediately after this one)



*5(b?)- Stalking the Past*

Walked up Market St in B.ford. As I did I stopped in front of various buildings and narrated flashbacks of my childhood. I eventually came to the end of the street where there were apartments above a variety store. I informed who ever was listening to me that my first love had lived in the very end apartment. I'd met him when I was in grade one, he beat off some kids who had stolen my jacket. He then retrieved my jacket and gave it back to me. 
I moved across the street, it was dark and there was a full moon. I stood in the moonlight and started up at the moonlit building. All windows along the top of the store were dark except the one where this guy used to live. I watched the window, it was slightly open and I could see the curtains moving slightly from some breeze. I had the feeling he would appear in the window if I waited long enough.

----------


## Moonbeam

That was an interesting night of dreams.  I liked the "winged humans" documentary.   And the multi-faced birds.  Very strange.

Also the Everly Brothers dream.  That reminded me of something that I totally forgot; I used to have a line from that song in my sig when I first started at DV.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Hey Moonbeam.* Alot of documentary type dreams lately. They betray my sudden urge to watch a lot of the National Geographic Channel lately. Yeah, that's the nerd detectors going off in the background. I've been outed.  ::D: 
That Everly Brothers song has been stuck in my head since I had that dream. I find myself humming it when I'm doing mundane things. I don't even know the whole song, just the chorus.


Sun Nov 18th




>patchy sleep
>>>usual


*1- Hannibal*

Don't recall much of this aside from plotting the best way to 'do' Hannibal Lector (he kept switching from young to old and back) who was laying in my bed. No clue how he got there.



*2- River Photos*

Was along a winding river. I ended up in the river taking underwater photographs. It was amazing under there, deep sea bio luminescent creatures were floating around.



*3- Sex Toy*

Dont remember much else but D having a particular sex toy that he carried with him everywhere. He let me look at it and I couldn't, for the life of me, figure out how the contraption worked.




*4- Insubstantial Limb*

My right hand and arm were mostly insubstantial, right up to mid bicep. I could pass my hand and arm through solid matter, even stuck it into my own chest to test it out. I couldn't feel anything. Instead of being solid it was like my arm was a zillion molicules that couldn't bond together but there was enough attraction between them to hold together a basic arm, hand and fingers shape. I wondered if there was anything I could use this odd condition for, wondered if I could use it for super hero type purposes.

----------


## Moonbeam

Here you go, to further get that song stuck in your head (it's a little less annoying when you know more of the words!)  I had fun watching it.   They are one of my favorite old-time groups.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKn6h2x5IcY

----------


## Daeva

=o

I really like that song, they've got such great voices. 

And that human's with wings dream was really cool. At first I thought you were talking about how people in our day and age developed them though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks Moonbeam. It really does help to know the rest of the song. It's a lovely tune and they do have such sweet voices.  ::D: 

Daeva: Those winged things were old, extinct. They were very odd looking but somehow beautiful too. I thought so anyway.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon Nov 19*

>usual but patch sleep
>>>usual
*
1- Circle Dance*

In a huge place, stadium-like. Music was playing and most of the people were dancing. They all then joined hands and danced around the edge of the place, a huge ring of people all moving together at once. 
I was included but didn't feel like I fit in. And I kept losing grip on the others' hands, don't know if it was my hands or the others that were very slippery. Couldn't keep a grip and as a result the circle kept breaking.



* 2- Chocolate Milk Tornado*

In a little town that had mostly glass houses. Walls and roofs of glass. Which of course I thought odd but in dream didn't really stop and think about it. 
Talked to a few of the towns people about finding a ride. I was told to wait by the main road and a van would come along. I got bored waiting and started exploring the town. I siren sounded and everyone ran and disappeared as if they were yanked into the ground. A tornado was coming, it seemed to be liquid and had the consistency of chocolate milk. 
Got to a store and asked the cashier if there was a place with a basement. She said no and together we ran  looking for some sort of shelter. The tornado lazily followed us, not really ripping anything apart.
Got to the main road and that van came along. Actually, it was a van that had the side walls cut out. We hopped in and took off, me watching the tornado that seemed to be following us  and had some sort of intelligence behind it.



*3- Swapped Hotel Rooms
*
In a huge hotel, my sister and I had rooms across from each other. WE went somewhere and when I came back I couldn't get into my room. 
Down at the desk they assured me that that was my room and gave me a new key card. I went up, tried it and it still wouldn't open. However, a guy opened the room and invited me in. HE was someone I'd known years ago. We chatted for a bit and then he asked how my cousin SH was. Told him I didn't talk to her so didn't know.
He then begged for me to call her. I told him I didn't know her phone #. He dialed the number and gave the phone back. Said if I talked her into going out with him that night he'd give me my room back. 
Luckily there was no answer so I didn't have to talk to her. I didn't like her anyway. The guy still left and gave me my room back and I got my stuff settled in. Left to get some ice, came back and my key card still wouldn't work. Saw my sister and she said they swapped us rooms with someone up on a higher level.



*4- Pond (puddle) Minnows*

At my aunt B's, outside in the back. I was looking for something, wondered if I should go down the path that lead back into the bush. Remembered a dream I'd had where I'd gone down a similar path and found a baby unicorn. I decided not to go and turned toward the house. The dirt driveway was flooded, only patches of dry land here and there to hop across to get back to the porch.
I came to a relatively deep puddle that I couldn't jump across. I walked through, realized i had no shoes on. The water was clear and as I got halfway through it I saw little flecks of silver flashing. Closer inspection showed that there were hundreds of little minnows swimming through the water. Wondered how they got there and couldn't reason out an explenation.
After watching the little fish I thought, 'I have to remember this for my dream journal' as I searched myself for a notepad. I couldn't find one so finished my way out of the puddle. At the next part of dry land, which was sand, I wrote in it with my fingers, Pond Minnows. I was sure that'd make me remember. Stood up and watched some frogs play in the water. THey were incredibly slimy looking and were eating the minnows.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hey, Vex. Good to see you're still having those crazy dreams of yours. Nice to have you back around a little more often, too.  :smiley: 





> *4- Insubstantial Limb*



That's cool as hell. I love dreams (even when they are non-lucid) where I can phase through solid objects. It's the weirdest feeling.





> *2- Chocolate Milk Tornado*



Lol. I can just picture that. Running down the street, getting chased by a tornado made of chocolate milk. Haha.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues Nov 20th*

***sick, sore, hard to stay asleep & feel like trampled crap today

>bed10pm - 8am
>>ususal
>no music


*1- Visiting Sis*

Visited my sister in Bford. We walked down alley ways, she pushing her toddler son on a riding toy as she complained nearly non stop about her man. I didn't say much in reply. No matter what I said it couldn't change anything.
We came to a used car lot. She started checking out the cars and was going to buy one. Said she was tired of it and was going to leave as soon as she could get a car. I watched her son as she climbed in and out of several vehicles.



* 2- River Magic Show/Flower Girl*

Seemed to be in a foreign land, desert like. There was a winding clear river that cut across the landscape. I followed it to a small city built up on it's bank. Joined a group of people who were watching a magician on a raft in the middle of the river.  He preformed a lot of tricks that weren't very impressive.
I moved down to a dock and climbed onto the wood under it. A little girl was there and she had an arm full of exotic flowers. She told me what each was and then would pass them to me. She began pulling the blossoms off the plants and setting them gently in the water to watch them float away. I did the same and there was a trail of lazily spinning giant blooms all the way down the river as far as we could see. This was more fascinating to me than the magic show.



* 3- Escaping Bed*

A FA
Woke up and tried to roll out of bed. I couldn't, my entire body was riddled with pain. I had to get out of bed, there was something I had to do that was important and I struggled mightily to get up. I got to the sitting position and then stood. Big mistake.
As soon as all that weight shifted it felt as if my spinal cord collapsed and my knee joints buckled, my legs felt like match sticks snapping. I tried to grab onto something to hold myself up but even moving my arms was a near impossible chore. The result, i ended up crashing to the floor and just laying there on my stomach half in my room and half out. I tried to get up but couldn't. Eventually decided to try sleep,  I might feel better when I woke up again. 



* 4- False ID*

Went to an office to renew a piece of ID. Did the usual wait forever in line thing and when it was finally my turn I presented my old piece of ID to the woman. SHe looked it over and punched a bunch of stuff into her computer. This lady typed, her fingers all over the place like a little kid pretending to type quickly.
After a while she handed the ID back. She told me I wasn't me. I tried to get her to explain how the hell I'm not me. She wouldn't. Only told me to come back every 10 hours to check to see if my new ID was in. 
Not understanding and not knowing what to do I sat in a chair and looked at my ID. How the hell could I not be me? Eventually just roamed around the place looking at stuff, postcards, posters, forms, a rack with beaded ornaments...



*5- Aunt G & Me*

Stood in line for a river boat cruise. Got on board and saw that my Aunt G was there. Disgusted, I got off of the boat again and stood on the little ramp that led onto the boat.
Music started playing and the boat began to drift off. I left. The stairs that had lead down the steep river bank were now gone. Only a narrow path through the weeds was there so I started clawing my way up it.
Heard a voice behind me, it was my Aunt blathering on about something. I got sick of it, looked around to see no one near, then kicked her in the face since she was right below me. She lost her grip and fell back down the slope. I laughed  my ass off at the sight of her rolling down the slope like a ragdoll, laughed so hard I almost lost my own grip and fell. 
I continued climbing, made it to the top. There were two trees that looked like they had grown from the same root. They were spread out from each other in a V formation. I climbed into the middle of these and waited for my aunt to come back up again.



*6- Pierce Ave/Star Gazing*

Back in the states, think I was visiting. Two of my cousins were there, T & T H, with all their kids. I chatted with them for a bit and they started showing off the jewelery their men had bought them. I reached into my pocket, not knowing what was inside, and pulled out two gold rings and one necklace that had a heart pendant dangling from it. I made up stories to go along with the jewelery. One of the rings was stupidly small, probably small enough to fit on a pencil. Tr tried to claim it was hers, to which I laughed at because there was no way in heaven or hell that tiny ring would ever have fit on her fingers.
I left them and sat in the alley behind my old house. I looked at the jewelery and wondered where it had come from. Saw a cop cruise by and eyeball me. I wondered if th ejewelery was stolen, gathered it all up, along with a big black watch that had mysteriously appeared, and went around to the front of the house. Kicked the door in and went inside. As I came in a white ferret scampered out. I dropped everything and scooped up the ferret and put her back inside. Closed the door to see another smaller, scruffy looking ferret. Behind her was a light brown and white Jack Russell dog. I also heard two budgies  in the living room chirping up a storm. This pissed me off because I felt that these people were trying to imitate my place, having all the same pets that I have. I began to wonder what the hell I was doing on Pierce Ave anyway when one of the neighbors showed up and welcomed me home. 

I wasn't home. I simply stormed out of the house and found an abandoned looking neighborhood. It was dark by then and I sat in the middle of a blocks long and wide circular grass patch in the center of all the old houses. Some of the places, though they looked like they should be condemned, had for For Sale signs on the lawns. 
I then looked up at the stars which were unusually brilliant for being viewed from a city. Even the milky way was prominent. As I enjoyed the sight and tried to pick out constellations my brother and one of his friends came clodding up and sat beside me. They told me they'd just set a bunch of houses on fire. I sat up and smacked him upside the head and started lecturing him. I realized it was pointless to even bother trying to talk sense into him so went back to star gazing.
He then shocked me by asking me to tell him the constellation stories. I figured why not, nothing better to do. I looked up and realized the sky had changed. I couldn't find anything up there. And the stars seemed closer. They weren't circular anymore but millions of mini half moons. The rest was just me trying like crazy to figure out at least one constellation. I was lost.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Time to play some catch up...

Fri Nov 23nd

>>>>usual
**** stupid bed and back kept me waking up off and on so poor recall

*1- Lucid Dream Lesson*

Very vaguely recall informing someone about reality checking & preforming the nose plug check. I could still breath but didn't clue in that I was actually dreaming.



Sat Nov 24th

>>>>Usual except for sleep disturbances again

*1-  Animals Attack*

At my aunt B's old house and there was that path leading back into the bush again. I walked down it and there were all sorts of animals in small rusted cages. Felt unsafe so I left again only to have a carnivorous giraffe following me. It kept trying to bite me, I offered it a half can of coke which it drank. It then left me alone. 
Got to the front yard and a jaguar leapt ouf of the maple tree and started attacking me. I hacked it up with a knife that just appeared from out of nowhere. 
Tried to get to the house but i spotted a giant white lion crouched in the bushes. It was waiting to pounce me. It attacked too and I barely fended it off with the knife. That fight ended with me stabbing the lion in the eye and ramming the knife into his skill as far as humanly possible. I then rushed to the house but the door was locked so I frantically tried to find another way in.


*2-  Pedophile Cousin & Bathroom Door Windows*

My cousin LB and I were walking through a wooded park. Came out on a cliff and leapt down. There we were greeted by little kids of about 6 of 7 years old. They offered to preform sexual services for a very minimal fee. Shocked and disgusted, I turned to leave by my cousin didn't. She picked out a couple of the kids and lead them away. Even sicker was one of the kids looked like her son.
I left and eventually found a bathroom. The doors on the stalls were full of little windows. I planted my butt on the toilet seat and went anyway. Someoen in the stall next to me initated a converstation and we sat in the bathroom conversing.


*3- Dream?*

Recall watching a guy and a girl walking along talking about dreaming. The girl said they were dreaming, the guy refused to believe. THey argued about this and I followed along listening to them. I never stopped to wonder if I was dreaming though. 
At some later point a gun was involved, the girl put it to her head and said, "Watch, I'll shoot myself and nothing will happen."
The guy snatched the gun from her and put it at his head and said, "No, you watch." and he shot himself. His body crumpled to the ground and he died. There was no blood at all, just a small circular wound in his temple. 
The girl pleaded with me for help and started repeating in a weeping voice, "I was sure we were in a dream." and, "Wake up now, I have to wake up now..."

----------


## Vex Kitten

Sun Nov 25th

>>>>usual but patch sleep again
*
1- Me, D & the Cliffs*

D and I were walking along in a small town. Came to it's edge and kept going. Went through some trees and came out up on a desert like scene, huge red wind worn stones were everywhere. It was a gorgeous site against the vibrant blue sky and the lighting low, from the side, perfect. I reached for my camera but surprise, surprise, no camera bag. 
As i looked at the scenery I realized that the formations had something to do with some vital part of the landcape having eroded forever away. Given a few years the rest of the planet would turn into a desert similar to the one i was looking at. Depressed at the sight we left. 
Suddenly had Damien (one of my pups) perched on my shoulder like he was a parrot. D had some animal with him too. I think he had the ferret. We walked back to town.



*2- Tri-Meteor & Zombies*

Looked out the door at my grandmother's place. It was night, the sky was littered with stars that where huge and amazingly bright, the sky seemed to be magnified by about 3 times.
As I was skimming the stars for constellations a meteor came crashing down from the NE. It was actually 3 meteors all enveloped in a big ball of fire. They crashed and there as an explosion in the distance like an atomic bomb had gone off, mushroom cloud and all.
I ran into the house and grabbed two kids that were there. I ordered everyone else into the basement hoping we'd be partly safe from the blast down there.
No one listened so I took the kids to the basement. After a while nothing happened so we came back up. I looked out the door again. Whisps of a greenish glowing mist were snaking toward us from the impact site. We all hopped in the truck and fled.
Don't know what happened to the kids but we had to plow through streets full of zombies. I was lucky to be immune to whatever it was that had zombified everyone else.
D became infected too and I left him down some side road. Came to a nice neighborhood and saw a castle like house. Went in for shelter. The place belonged to Criss Angel and his boyfriend. They welcomed me and to pass the time he preformed a few tricks. The guys then started getting a tight feeling in their chests and I knew they would be zombies by morning. I decided to spend the night anyway and escape before the sun came up.

----------


## pj

I must be missing something - I've never had a zombie dream.

(I probably will now.)

The desert scene sounds like it was breathtakingly beautiful.  The sorrow at recognizing that everything always changes is interesting.

Have you ever sat quietly in the mountains and listened to them falling apart?  They come and they go.  Michigan's western upper peninsula once was home to a huge, vast mountain range that included volcanoes.  New York City was a huge mountain range once upon a time too...

----------


## Vex Kitten

Tues Nov 27th

>>>>decent sleep

*1- Return of the  Joker*

I wish I could remember this but all I can recall is the Joker had invaded one of my dreams again and I was fearing for my life.



*2- Waiting for Buses*

Me and my cousin LB were waiting for our school bus. It was very late. We chatted about nothing important. By the time the bus came I wondered if we were the only ones stupid enough to stand there forever and wait for it. I was right, we were the only ones on the vehicle. 
Got down to the next bus stop to see my cousin LG and his friends were waiting. It was nice to know we weren't the only ones.
We got to school and we all split up, me off to a photography class. I checked my back pack and had forgotten to bring my film SLR. 



*3- Giraffe Dog*

At T's house and she was inquiring about my puppies. I informed her of what she needed to know. The front door opened and in charged a tall and lanky white dog that had the same markings as one of my puppies. Actually, the dog sort of looked more like a mini giraffe, with it's long legs and long neck. 
I'd never seen anything like it before. She said she'd found it alongside a road. I considered trading one of my pups for the strange looking dog.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I must be missing something - I've never had a zombie dream.
> 
> (I probably will now.)
> 
> The desert scene sounds like it was breathtakingly beautiful.  The sorrow at recognizing that everything always changes is interesting.
> 
> Have you ever sat quietly in the mountains and listened to them falling apart?  They come and they go.  Michigan's western upper peninsula once was home to a huge, vast mountain range that included volcanoes.  New York City was a huge mountain range once upon a time too...



I think that's the first zombie dream I've had in a while. While recalling this dream I was wondering why the zombies felt the need to haunt me again. I guess I'm just that irresistable. You should try have a zombie dream, you're missing out on all the fun.  :wink2: 

I've never seen actual mountains irl. I'd love to. We went down through Kentucky and Tennessee and there were huge tree covered hills that are as close as I've ever come to seeing mountains. I plan to get out to the Rockies sometime in the distant future. I'd love to just sit amidst them listening. Must feel like being in an entirely different world.

----------


## pj

> I've never seen actual mountains irl. I'd love to. We went down through Kentucky and Tennessee and there were huge tree covered hills that are as close as I've ever come to seeing mountains. I plan to get out to the Rockies sometime in the distant future. I'd love to just sit amidst them listening. Must feel like being in an entirely different world.



It's dream-like indeed... and harsh and difficult, depending on what you are doing.  You've been through the foothills of the Smokies but never been there??  I love the foothills.  My wife and I have daydreamed about maybe spending our twilight years down there if we ever get tired of the hard winters up here.

There is nothing like sitting on a ledge, looking down at the tops of the clouds and other mountain peaks jutting up through them... and basking in the accomplishment of having gotten there.  (I'm not a rock climber, but the trails themselves can get quite challenging.)

----------


## Vex Kitten

That sounds absolutely lovely. But you just reminded me that I'm afraid of heights so I don't know if I'll ever get to stare down at the clouds as amazing as that sounds. 

The scenery down there was gorgeous. It would be a great place to spend the golden years. Just got me daydreaming about running away to live somewhere warmer. 



*Tues Nov 27*

>>>usual
>no music

*1- Graveyard Shift*

I was in a graveyard looking for something. There were people scattered about the shady place having picnics. 
As if got darker I felt more urgent to find whatever I was looking for. In the distance was a sarcophagus. I went to it and noticed it wasn't resting evenly on the slab of concret below it. I started pushing it back onto the concrete and as I did the top started to slide open. 
There were too odd kids in black watching me from behind a wroght iron fence. They just sat and stared at me as I righted the tomb. I turned to them to ask what the hell their problem was but noticed then how dark it was and I still hadn't found whatever. 



*2- The Liquid Glass River*

Was a kid, there were two other kids with me. We were running over these low hills that were covered in neat golf course type grass. We came to a river, not very wide but it was remarkably clear. We got closer to it and the water didn't look like water. To me it looked like liquified glass, flowed a little slower than actual water. It was crystal clear so I cupped my hands and scooped out a drink of it. 
It was amazing, refreshing and if absolute pureness has a taste... that was it.
Me and the kids drank some more, scooped some out of the river into a water bottle and took it back to our mother. She scolded us for being gone so long and we gave her a drink of the water. She refused at first then gave in. She told us it was awful, tasted like airplane exhaust.
Right after she said that I looked up and saw there were several airplanes high above looping and diving in the sky. I knew they would crash but don't remember if they did or not.


*
3- Old Guy Skateboarders*

Only remember a bunch of elderly gents on skateboards flipping and hopping all over the place like they were pros. The scene evolved into something that looked like the obstical courses on Ninja Warrior and one of the old guys fell from a cliff hanger type thing and broke both his legs. They were bent at odd angles and the shin bones were jutting out. I climbed to a higher vantage point and took pics of him as everyone else paniced.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thurs Nov 29th

>>>usual
>no music


*1- Transvestite Beach*

Was on a beach loaded with transvestites. I had to admit a lot of them looked damned good as females, model hot. I roamed around taking photos. One of the beach goers came up to me and we started conversing while I took photos. 
As we walked along he picked up random sea shells and put them into pockets in his bikini? (don't know how that worked but it did) From a different pocket he pulled a boy doll dressed in a tuxedo. There was a story that went along with it but I can't recall it now. I really liked the guy and we just hung out and chatted on the beach.



*2- Cave Classes*

I was attending some sort of course that took place in a cave. It had all the modern conveniences of a regular classroom except we were below ground. 
Time came for us to leave. I had to pack up my books, clothes and even a blanket into several gym bags. By the time I was done I went outside to see I'd missed my bus. As I stood there all dejected and pissed off, it started raining heavily.
I dragged all my crap back to the entrance of the  cave and started asking random people if they could give me a ride home. They all said they weren't going Canada's way so I had to stand there wait for the next bus to come by.



*3- Fecal Frosted Basement*

At home, going through all my stuff and deciding what goes and what stays. When I was done I went down into the basement to see what needed to be sorted down there.
My brother was living down there so I figured he'd keep it moderately clean. To my horror, he hadn't cleaned anything. There was crap, literal crap, everywhere. All different sizes, shapes, colours, textures... just... piled and splattered everywhere.
I yelled for my brother to come out of the room and told him to clean all the shit up. We started arguing, he claiming he didn't have to clean anything since it wasn't his house. I told him that if he didn't clean it I would rub his face all over in it llike some people do to dogs. He told me to try and a scuffle ensued. Dont recall the outcome.
Brothers... who needs them. 



4- Cant read my chicken scratch... saved for in case I can decipher it later



*5- Family Reunion*

At the thing mentioned above and I didn't feel I really belonged. Somehow I ended up lugging a 6 month old baby around while I made idle chit chat with this person or that. 
I think my grandmother was there, and a couple of realatives who'd passed away because I recall the fleeting thought... how'd they get here?
So, I lugged this child around while I looked over hundreds of photos that had been plastered to the walls, photos young and old of all our family. Me and someone else talked about our childhood days as we came across photos of ourselves as kids.



*6- Cliffhangerish* 

This was me, (not myself) and others climbing a stubby mountain. We got to a ledge and sat there to rest. Like a movie the scene gave a wide angle view of the mountain and then zoomed in on the little dots on the cliff's side that were us. As the scene came in closer it jerked up suddenly to show some rubble starting to spill down the cliff side. A huge boulder dislodged and crashed down.
Someone yelled "SHIT WE'RE GONNA DIE!" then jumped off the ledge to his death. Others were going to follow but I grabbed them and Pulled them back against the rock face as pressed us there as the rocks rained down over us. 
The ledge gave way and we all fell, sliding and rolling down the, now not so steep, cliff. By the time the dust cleared most of the poeple were laying about the foot of the mountain, bloodied and battered. Luckily I only had a head wound and sore ribs. Me and someone else started the trek to get help as we listened to the screams of pain and agony behind us. 
Came to a raging river, looked alot like the lower Niagara River. We had to swim across. I refused. That was suicide. The other girl jumped in and as soon as she did the water calmed. It became as still as a pond. I dove in after her and we made it across then looked back. The river had become a frothing and foaming monster again. She tugged me along just as I was starting to wonder if maybe I was dreaming.



*7- Burn's Mansion*

I was in a new house, an upscale condo type complex. I had my puppies with me, all 8 of them. They ran through the place like a mini herd of buffalo, knocking stuff over and tearing up the rug. I didn't care.
I went outside to call in the mother dog only to come face to face with a light brown doberman in a red wrap. I wondered if he was going to attack but he didn't seem threatening. The dog turned and bounded off to play with my stubby little Jack Russell. I watched them playing in the parking lot and after a moment it clicked in, the doberman was Burn's dog.
I rushed inside and got on the computer to message her, to tell her her dog was on the loose. The computer wouldn't work. It kept shutting down. I went back outside to call the dogs in before someone tried to swipe them or hurt them but as I did there came a loud whistle from across the street. Looking totally out of place was a huge mansion that was surrounded by a serene moat that was only broken by the drive that lead to the house. Willow trees lined both sides of the moat except for right in front of the house. I walked closer as the big dog charged across the street. Standing on the steps was burns wrapped in a fuzzy looking  blanket. The dog ran to her and she lead him back inside. 
I was shocked to find out that she was now my nieghbor. I wondered if I should go introduce myself but the size and stature of that mansion was kind of intimidating. 



* 8- Grams/Stolen Cars/Snow/Spies*
<<956>>

Living at my grandmothers. A bunch of us were cleaning up the yard when I noticed a car driving far back through the field. I pointed it out and as the car disappeared into the brush my cousin S came staggering through the field. 
He was dressed in tattered clothes and looked haggard, like he'd been on a bender for weeks. He spoke to me and I couldn't make sense of what he was saying, but knew he had something to do with the stolen car.
I told him to leave, kids don't need to see him in that condition. He continued stammering and mumbling but wouldn't go so I sent the kids inside.
As the door closed snow started, it quickly became a blizzard. I had to pull my shirt tighter too me so the cold wind and snow wouldn't whip up it. It was then that I realized I was wearing a ribbon shirt. My cousin was wearing one too, his was black, speckled with colour and had very long ribbons dangling from it. 
The blizzard died all the sudden and the kids were there again. My cousin staggered away. I happened to look up at the sky to see a yellow airplane barreling through the air. It stopped all the sudden and dropped from the sky like a stone. 
Before it crashed I ushered the kids into the house and then dove behind the concrete stairs for protection. Nothing happened though. The plane crashed and simply sank into the field next to the house. 
Relieved I went back into the house. I was going to call 911 but noticed that everything in the house was out of place. Someone had snooped through everything. I instantly knew it was the 'thing's that were stalking me. I have no clue what they are now but in dream it was a totally logical conclusion to reach. 
I started writing notes on paper and sticking them to the windows, most of them saying stuff like, 'Stay the FUCK out' or 'You don't belong here' Or 'Leave me the HELL ALONE!'

----------


## bro

> Was on a beach loaded with transvestites. I had to admit a lot of them looked damned good as females, model hot. I roamed around taking photos. One of the beach goers came up to me and we started conversing while I took photos. 
> As we walked along he picked up random sea shells and put them into pockets in his bikini? (don't know how that worked but it did) From a different pocket he pulled a boy doll dressed in a tuxedo. There was a story that went along with it but I can't recall it now. I really liked the guy and we just hung out and chatted on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> *2- Cave Classes*
> 
> I was attending some sort of course that took place in a cave. It had all the modern conveniences of a regular classroom except we were below ground. 
> Time came for us to leave. I had to pack up my books, clothes and even a blanket into several gym bags. By the time I was done I went outside to see I'd missed my bus. As I stood there all dejected and pissed off, it started raining heavily.
> ...



"Transvestite Beach" ::D:  hahah...that's great, but..very creepy. Now how do pockets in a bikini work? Props for documenting the man-women. "Cave Classes"- I find myself left behind in dreams quite alot..a common theme I guess and I usually wake sad from those kinds of endings..I would have given you a ride to Canada..(I love Canada). Now you must know, the two words "Fecal" and "frosted" ...oh dear god, do not belong in the same sentance but it certainly got the point across...If someone were to cover my basement in poo, i'd have a fit on them as well. ::D: 

Good recall

----------


## Moonbeam

> I yelled for my brother to come out of the room and told him to clean all the shit up. We started arguing, he claiming he didn't have to clean anything since it wasn't his house. I told him that if he didn't clean it I would rub his face all over in it llike some people do to dogs. He told me to try and a scuffle ensued. Dont recall the outcome.
> Brothers... who needs them.



 ::lol::  I can relate...my brother is a pain in my ass in my dreams too.




]

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Bro:*
Hi there. Thanks for the visit and I'll have to try remember that you'll give me a ride somewhere in dream next time I find myself stranded. Perhaps we can frolic on the Transvestite beach one time together.  ::D: 

*Moonbeam:*
LOL. At least now I know I'm not the only one. We should start a support group for members with pain in the ass dream siblings. 


*Fri Nov 30*

>couch
>no music
>>usual
>tried B6 (which yet again didn't seem to work for me)


* 1- States Basement*

Was living in NF again. I had to clean the basement, went down and it was it's usual self, all dark, dank and dungeony looking. The only thing different was it was larger. I walked down bare foot and to my disgust the floor was all sticky and it smelled horrible. Otherwise it was clean. 
I looked behind the stairs and there was a cot with my brother sleeping on it. I kicked the bed to wake him up. I wanted to know why the floors were all sticky (not such a wise move in retrospect). He sort of woke up and mumbled some obscene answer as to why the floor was that way. I dashed upstairs, hopped in the tub and soaked my feet for a while.
My mother came in and started bitching at me to do my  chore. I told her to make my brother do it, he's the one who messed up the place. She insisted that I do it so I started looking for my shoes. Couldn't find them so put my brown sandals on, grabbed a bucket and filled it with water and bleach. I then went downstairs and started mopping the floor up.



* 2- Working for BNH*

My first day at BNH they treated me like a slave. I had to do stupid little things like empty pencil sharpeners, organize the paper clips by size and colour, stack all the paperwork files neatly, just stupid little things.
I started wondering when I'd get some real work. A few minutes later, while I was using a q tip to clean between the keys on a keyboard, C came in and told me he had a cleaning job if I wanted it. I took it, just wanting to get out of that stupid office.
Got to the house and was instructed that the family who had lived there before had all died in a car accident. I was to clean out the house entirely and then scrub down the interior to rid it of all traces of that family's former presence.
I did the job, got to a teenage girl's room. It had writing in marker and lipstick and crayon all over the place. Posters and notes were stapled to the walls, stickers were also adhered to it. I used some sort of super corrosive cleaner diluted in water and it easily took any writing off the walls. I had to scrub the stickers off though, which was a major annoyance.
In mid clean the new owners came in and started trying to dictate to me what I was supposed to do. I politely informed them that I didn't work for them and unless they were going to pay me for the extra things they wanted done, to get out and leave me alone.
They went into the adjoining room a few moments before I finished the bedroom. It was like a small dining room that had glass, underlit, shelves with crystal candelabras on it. I cleaned the walls quickly and then polished the stuff on the shelves. I took apart one of the candalabras, it had little fake silver leaves dangling from under the candles. 
One of the new owners took the parts and tried to put them back together. They messed it up entirely and tried to pass it off as the correct way to reassemble the thing. I took it and dipped it in the cleaning solution and when I pulled it out again the leaves had become precious stones, mostly rubies. I pocketed them and told the owners that the solution must have destroyed the silver leaves. They believed me and I got away with a pocket full of sparklies.

----------


## bro

> *Bro:*
>  Perhaps we can frolic on the Transvestite beach one time together.



 ::D: ..I look forward to it.. *awaits the beach*





> * 1- States Basement*
> 
>  I walked down bare foot and to my disgust the floor was all sticky and it smelled horrible. 
> 
> I looked behind the stairs and there was a cot with my brother sleeping on it. I kicked the bed to wake him up.
> 
> My mother came in and started bitching at me to do my  chore. I told her to make my brother do it, he's the one who messed up the place.



These unknown, disgusting substances coating the walls-dreams do not sound all that fun. Sorry you had to clean that goop off the floor...even though it was your brother's doing  :tongue2: . Bah, boys..who needs em'. wait..-err anyway.. :Oops: 





> *2- Working for BNH*
> 
> My first day at BNH they treated me like a slave. I had to do stupid little things like empty pencil sharpeners, organize the paper clips by size and colour, stack all the paperwork files neatly, just stupid little things.
> 
>  A few minutes later, while I was using a q tip to clean between the keys on a keyboard, C came in and told me he had a cleaning job if I wanted it. I took it, just wanting to get out of that stupid office.
> 
>  I was to clean out the house entirely and then scrub down the interior to rid it of all traces of that family's former presence.
> 
> 
> I had to scrub the stickers off though, which was a major annoyance.



Ahh..I wouldn't want to dream if I had to dream-clean so much...perhaps next time you'll force that arrogant moving dream family to clean up the house themselves!






> I politely informed them that I didn't work for them and unless they were going to pay me for the extra things they wanted done, to get out and leave me alone.



You kick ass...hehe, that's the way to make money. I take it they didn't bug you after that :smiley: 






> They believed me and I got away with a pocket full of sparklies.



Hehe...you are one cunning dreamer, but I've gotta say, those are some mentally challenged dream characters...not that i'm upset...i'm glad you made off with those sparklies.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Ha. I think making off with those rubies and diamonds were well worth all the stuff I had to do and put up with in that dream. Not a bad cash out.

*Sat Dec 1st
*
>>>>Usual
*extremely sore stomach last night before bed

*1- Bee Wars/Bee-Cat*

Started as a documentary type show with rival bee colonies attacking each other. Came down to 3 big bumble bee-ish insects attacking 2 smaller honey bees. The one honey bee died and the other was covered in honey to smother to death. 
I became part of the doc. and rushed over to help the struggling honey bee. Afraid it would sting I found a styrafoam plate conveniently in the grass nearby. I used it to scoop up the bee, and as I did it turned into a small orange tabby with bee wings. I walked, carrying the bee cat and it climbed onto my arm, at this time I noticed I was wearing my Pat Roy jersey and was afraid the bee cat would get honey all over it. It didn't and as we walked along it turned into a black kitten that leapt from my arm and charged into the field to join in a massive battle between a variety of animals. It disappeared into the battle and I just stood and watched.



*2- Movies & Happy Birthday NeAvO*
<<960>>

Me and others argued over which movie we should watch. I'd seen most, and didn't want to see others because they seemed like a waste of time and money. The one I really wanted to see, a Batman movie, was full. So we argued some more. When finally we decided on one I'd seen before but was good, we watched.
Movie didn't seem to last long at all. We left the theater and as I split off from the group to walk home I saw a guy leaning against a building. He looked like NeAvO so I went over and chatted it up. It was him and apologized for missing his birthday. I then dragged him along with me and told him I'd get him anything he wanted.


*
3- Wrong Turn*

Movie-like dream, simply of some girl driving a convertable down lonely highways. Mud on one sign lead her to believe her turn off was farther down than it really was and when she turned she ended up on a very narrow road surrounded by autumn trees. Voiced could be heard echoing through the forest and she became afraid, wanted to turn around and go back but there was no where to turn around. She was afraid to drive backward so she was left to keep going forward.



* 4- Toronto Festival*

Was supposed to attend the music awards in Toronto. Instead I walked around the city checking stuff out. Passed a guy standing in an old building's arched doorway. He looked familiar and had a long red leather trench coat on. I did a double take and kept walking, trying to figure where I'd seen that guy before.
I couldn't figure out who he was but I remembered that JF said he'd wanted a similar coat so I went back and fought the guy. I managed to kick his ass and then I swiped his trench. I put it on and continued on.
Excieted to be able to give JF something he'd wanted I thought to hell with the festival. I found my car (I don't have a car irl) and this time couldn't find keys. I couldn't get into the car, it started raining and when I worried about the coat getting wet I looked at it and it had changed to a black coat to match my black car. 
Don't remember anything after this.


*
5- T&K Kidnapped*

At a small park along a country road. T&K were playing with a bunch of other kids. I figured they'd be getting hungry soon so I walked down the road to the store.
When i got back the park was empty and the swings and playground had turned into a bunch of boxes and boards that made a makeshift playground. T and K were gone.
I roamed the area for a long time calling their names. No response. Panic tried to rise but I wouldn't allow it. I walked back to the store and called the police. I ran into D with a truckload of people. I opened the door and ordered his girlfriend out of the front passenger seat so I could sit there as he drove me to look for the girls.
We cruised very slowly down winding roads and someone in the back of the truck kept telling us to go faster, that the girls were cold and hurting and someplace dark. He even described the area and so we picked up speed.
Came to an area that looked like the one the 'back voice' had described. D slammed on the brakes, I jumped out the window and ran across the road to a small junkyard surrounded by a rickety fence. He went across the way to a line of houses.
Iknocked on the fence and called the girls' names. The only thing i got in reply was a very tiny wimper. I knew it was K and instead of feeling sad or relieved or happy I felt completely and utterly enraged. I ripped the boards off the fence. I came to a row of out house sized sheds. I opened the doors to each and found T. She cried and latched onto me. She was filthy and beaten looking, told me that the man had told them they had to stay quiet or else he'd beat them up again. This pissed me off even more.
I asked her where K was. T pointed to two garbage cans, one stacked atop the other. I went to them and knocked the top weighted can from the bottom can. I opened it and curled inside the bottom was K. She was in the same condition as T. I very carefully scooped her out and she wouldn't make a sound. Her eyes were huge and looked dead. I don't even know if she recognised me. I then felt like crying because it was my fault the girls had been taken.
I whispered to K but she wouldn't make a sound. I took her and T to the truck and told them the police would soon come. As I was helping T in we saw a portly guy with a greasy comb over, glasses and a checkered shirt come down his drive to get the paper. T pointed and said, "that's him"
All other emotions were immediately snuffed out by blinding rage. I ran toward him and started yelling at him at the top of my voice. The neighbors came out and watched as I outed him right there in public. He tried to retreat to his house but D was behind him, grabbed him by the collar of his shirt and threw him to the ground. As the guy tried to get up I ran up to him and laid the toe of my boot clean into his nose. HE rolled over, crying like a little kid and curled into the fetal position.
I kept kicking and hitting him as I yelled all sorts of obscenities. No one stopped me. I called the girls from the truck and told them to join me, to hurt him back. T wouldn't go near him but K's eyes suddenly came alive again and she walked up, started kicking the crap out of the guy's face while he wept.
I remembered seeing a bunch of tools in one of the sheds. I told T to go get me the ax. She brought it back and I told the guy to get up. He staggered to his feet and I told him to try picking on someone more his own size. He tried to run but tripped. "HOLD HIM DOWN" I ordered. "I'm going to make sure he can't hurt any more children." 
People held him down and I circled him, occasionally whacking him with the blunt side of the axe. I came up between his legs and stood, smiling down at him as I raised the ax over my head. I swung it down and it's blunt side cracked into his nuts. He screamed, a really high pitched scream that hurt the ears. I kicked him there and then moved around to stand over his head, spat in his face then suddenly whipped around and hacked off his right hand. He screamed again. I moved around to his other hand and chopped that off. I moved around to his leg and chopped his feet off next. After that I randomly chopped into his body as I continued to berate the son of a bitch.
Dont recall how that ended but I remember him looking like a pile of shredded and twitching flesh.
I was watching televison and there on the news was the guy I had attacked. He was walking with 3 boys who were supposed to be his sons and they were crowed around him weeping. The guy had his hands and feet back but they were severely mutilated. His face was scarred and as he walked it was obvious he was in extreme pain. This was a satisfying sight and then he announced he was charging me with some sort of assault. 
Instantly I was there at the scene. I didn't give anyone the chance to stop me, ran up behind the guy and practically drop kicked him in the small of the back. He flew forward, I got up and as I ran past a stunned cop I snatched his gun from the holster, ran up the the guy and shot him repeatedly in the face. I knew I'd go to prison but I didn't care. At least there was one less scum bag to prey on little kids.
I remember being tackled and struggling, laughing the whole time like the entire situation was the funniest thing I'd ever experienced.

I then woke up very suddenly, still struggling, I rolled over and swung my arm as if I was ripping it from someone's grip and my fist slammed into my dresser really hard. I 'owed' and sat up giggling that i"d just punched out my dresser, though my knuckles were throbbing.


**** WILD ATTEMPT 8-9pm****

*1- Diner Dancing - DILD*

Drifted to sleep. Really prominant HI developed into a slanted checkerboard that moved suddenly, similar to a sheet being snapped to fit across a mattress.
A dream scene exploded into creation, me standing in the midst of a 60's style diner. A bunch of guys were there cleaning up. They were talking amongst themselves in a different language.
They put some music on, polka type music and they all started dancing. I did too, don't really know why. I looked down at the floor and noticed the checkerboard pattern on it and remembered the checker board HI. I clued in that I was dreaming.

I continued to dance, feeling that if i were to quit the dream would end. It took a bit but I remembered the Dream Name lucid task. I tried to converse with the dancing guys but we couldn't understand each other. It was also difficult to speak while dancing around but I couldn't stop.

A few moments later I thought, 'this is stupid, the dream won't stop if I quit dancing.' I stopped moving and sure enough the dream came to an instant halt.


*2- Dream Name Attempt 2 - WILD*

After waking from the above dream I closed  my eyes and slipped right into a dream state.

I floated free of my body and drifted lazily as if I were floating in outer space. I very slowly rolled over onto my back and opened my eyes. The room was pitch black. I realized it was this way because I'd made it pitch black for ease of WILDing.

I floated around for a few seconds more, waiting for the dream to stabalise a bit. When I felt sure I was locked in dream I willed myself to float into a standing position. I hovered above my bed and made the room lighten up a little, just enough that I could see the outlines of things in the dark.

'Lucid Task' I thought. And though no one else appeared to be in the dream I mentally inquired, 'What is my dream name?'

No Answer.

I then decided I had to ask out loud to receive an answer. I tried to ask aloud but my lips felt as if they were welded together. I struggled mightily just to mumble something that probably didn't sound like, "What is my dream name?"

Still no answer.

I gathered all my will together and began forcing my lips to move. Again I asked in a mumble, "What is my dream name?"

Still no answer. I started became pissed off and fought even harder to speak. As I did I could feel my actual physical lips moving as well as my dream lips. The duality of the situation made me pause, slightly confused. I tried to speak again and again felt my actual lips struggling to move. A really odd sensation then washed over my body, almost like electrical impulses dancing over my flesh.

I woke up.

----------


## Daeva

That's sweet of you to go back and get that trench coat.  ::D:

----------


## bro

Ohh my god..wait no, ill do that one last...

You're very nurturing in that first bee dream hehe..rescuing that bee from drowning in the honey..isn't it strange how things change out of nowhere in dreams...so damn unpredictable..the bee to the cat to...an animal battle..such..spontaneity (is that a word?)

Bah..I'm sure NeAvo will be happy with whatever you decide to get him.., though it was kind of you to ermm..."drag" (hehe) him along to get him a present. I assume he looked like his photos...I haven't dreamed of him yet so I wouldn't know  :tongue2: 

Strange, I get these movie like dreams quite often, seeing the from 3rd person..though yours seemed to follow a pretty resonable plot..That must have been rather frightening to watch.

My god...so many people are kicking ass in their dreams...taking the trenchcoat...hahah..good move! I'm sure dream "JF" would have been very happy...but..but the man, poor guy, I feel for him, he's probably all chilly now.

Ok, now that last dream...that sounded horrifying...an abduction. It seemed to follow normally though..nothing too crazy. But my lord! Such violence...you sure taught that man though not to mess with kids...and took away his baby making machine..but when you went into beating him with an Axe!!!!! AHhh!!! (I would have just shot him) ..you enjoyed it.. :tongue2: you should be some kind of special investigator..honestly, those agencies need attitude like this.. ::shock::

----------


## NeAvO

> *2- Movies & Happy Birthday NeAvO*
> 
> We left the theater and as I split off from the group to walk home I saw a guy leaning against a building. He looked like NeAvO so I went over and chatted it up. It was him and apologized for missing his birthday. I then dragged him along with me and told him I'd get him anything he wanted.



I forgive you  :smiley:  Although it is a difficult thing to forgive someone over  :tongue2:  Hrm so what did you buy me?  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:* 
That was very nice of me, risking possible incarceration over a trenchcoat.. haha. Too nice for my own good I tell ya, even though the DC I took the coat from might disagree.

*Bro:*
I NEVER seem to clue in I'm dreaming no matter how many times something suddenly changes like that.  ::imslow:: 
NeAvO did look like his picture, needed to drag him with me because I had the feeling  he'd take off on me if I let him go. And the ass kicking in the dreams probably came about due to the stomach pain. I almost always have violent dreams when I'm in pain before bed. 
And if only I could get a job at such an agency. It'd be perfect. *begins wondering how to go about getting such a job*

*NeAvO:*
Haha. So glad you forgave me. Life just wasn't worth living without your forgiveness. And sorry to say I don't recall what you picked up, probably something really expensive knowing you.  :tongue2: 


*Sun Dec 2nd*

>>>>usual

*1- Rectangular Sand Bar Amusement Parks*

Followed a crowd along a path through trees. Came to a slope that lead down to a beach. The path was sort of steep and eroding. Had to carefully pick my way down.
Out in the ocean? there were large rectangular sand bars upon which construction vehicles were working. They were creating some sort of amusement park on three separate man made islands.



*2- World Domination School*

Roamed an unfamiliar school but saw a few familiar faces.
Made my way to the school's central hub where a mob of students were gathered and plotting to overthrow the world. Apparently that was the only pupose of that school and I don't know why I was there.



*3- LD Infomercial*

Was moding an on line board, it's colours were red and orange, or some similar ghastly combo that was hard on the eyes.
Someone posted something that read like an infomercial for lucid dreaming and he guaranteed a lucid dream within a week. All one had to do was private message him and he'd give further details.
I didn't like it. Sounded fishy, and also it was posted in the wrong forum anyway. I tried send the guy a pm to tell him to piss off and peddle his scams elsewhere but  my message kept disappearing. An IM window would pop open every little while, apparently the guy with the LD ad. I kept closing it. It never occurred to me to tell him through IM to change his ad or I'd delete it.
*
***Attempted WILD 4-5:15pm unsuccessful due to distractions not permitting me sleep****

----------


## Vex Kitten

Mon Dec 3rd

>>>>usual

* 1- Shopping Shutdown*

Was grocery shopping (which I absolutely detest) with my sister. I finished my short list of items and took my stuff out to a van to load it in. I went back into the store and got stuck between the outer and inner store doors, the place suddenly went dark and I was locked in that little area. 
After a while of waiting I managed to pry the doors open and get inside the store. I asked the manager if my sister was done and he said she had already gone. I didn't believe him and tried to get in to look for her.



* 2- Bean Field/Puff Ball Pumpkins*
<<970>>

Don't recall how I got there but was walking along the edge of a bean field.  It was hilly and atop the largest hill was a lopsides sign that read "Only 2 Left and your Job is Complete"
I thought this pertained to the fields because all but two strips of bean field were harvested. 
I walked along and noticed there were mini pumpkins and squash rotting all along the outside of the fields. This was to ward something off, I knew, but I can't remember what. I poked at the pumpkins and they'd poof apart like puff balls.

(may be 2 & 3 are from the same dream)


* 3- Lost & The Laughing Cat*

I was lost in a loosely constructed town that sat on a very flat landscape that barely had any trees. I was walking through, slightly afraid because I didn't know where I was and I knew anyone could steer me in the wrong direction if I asked for help.
A very large complex with forest green corrigated metal buildings caught my eye. It looked familiar and I knew I was on the wrong road. I moved to the complex and restarted my journey from there. I went left from the drive and then took a right at each of two intersections.
I looked back and could still see the green complex in the distance. A kid ran up out of nowhere and yanked at my hand. He was dirty and had no shoes on. "Come on, I want to show you something. COME ON!" he practically dragged me after him. After climbing under a bridge made from the back seat of a car and then squeezing through a small rip in a chainlink fence the kid brought me to an old shack. Atop of it sat a fluffy dark coloured cat. The kid said, "WATCH THIS!" and started making faces at the  cat. It suddenly broke into a loud and sort of creepy hissing laughter. He kept making the cat laugh harder until it tipped over and fell off the roof. 
The cat then started coming toward us, I backed away. Didn't want to be near it, it gave off a bad vibe. I left before the cat could get to me and continued walking to where ever I was going.


*
4- Lex & Vex/Classified Photos*

Was taking photos on a hilly landscape. Just beyond one hill was a lake in the sunset. Wading along it's edges were large birds that looked like herons. I crept as close as I could and took photos, digital and film, of the animals silhouetted against the fiery red water.
When I was done I placed my film into a hatbox type carrier and my memory cards into a smaller waterproof container. I then went somewhere, can't remember where. When I came back though my memory cards were gone. The person standing there told me Lex Luther had taken my memory cards because the photos were of a sensitve and possibly classified nature.
My film was still there so I shoved it in my backpack and set out to find Lex.
I found him in a very tall narrow building that was nothing but flights of stairs with doorways that led to different flights of stairs. I chased him through the place, always close but never finding him. I became so enraged that I was going to kill him when I got my hands on him.




****WILD attempt at 7- 8 unsuccessful but scored a short DILD***
*
*1- Hacker*

Was on the computer. Suddenly thousands of windows opened. I tried to shut down but couldn't. A smaller window popped up informing that the computer was reconstructing.
The screen flashed bright blue then shut down. When it started back up it looked horrible. The graphics and fonts were very pixilated, old atari game-ish. 
New programs started. The top one was an ancient looking art program with horribly cut out clip art. Someone was controling them. I used the mouse and started controlling some of the items, messing up whatever was being done.
A little IM window opened and I started arguing with whoever had hacked and taken control of my computer. As this argument continued I somehow ended up outside. My hands were very cold. I couldn't type properly. Oddly, the keyboard was on a desk in a grassy lot between two houses. The monitor was attatched to a telephone pole on the corner so whenever I typed I had to rush over to the monitor to see if my message was displayed properly. 
At some point the IM convo became almost friendly as we tried to tell the other off.



*2- Dancing/Food Shed*

On an expanse of sand, a huge field. In it's center was a small tree that struggled to grow. All around it was a wide circle of people dancing, the moccasin dance I think,. I was part of the circle that danced to music that seemed to shower down from the sky. It was a sole drum beat and a distant flute. 
I was in a vibrant blue shirt that was way too big on me, it's cuffs hung lower than my hands and the bottom of it reached nearly to my knees. I also think I had on a vest. My hair was very long and braided. As I danced I had to keep adjusting the oversized shirt and the long braids that kept whipping up into my face.
The music ended abruptly. Everyone quit suffling around the tree and stood there stupidly. I moved farther into the circle and said, "Come on, we can still dance even though the muisc has stopped." No one moved. "Okay then, I'll be the beat." I started clapping my hands in at a relaxed pace and very slowly the circle started dancing again. 
Some others grabbed sticks and started smacking them together to echo my clapping and when the circle was moving fluidly again I slipped away.
Came to a shed around which some people sat silently. I sat too until someone rushed up and said, "You, go in there and tell them they have to get out." This person pointed at the shed so I got up and went in. There was all kinds of food, practically a feast and strange looking people were inside gorging on the food or stuffing it into packs and pockets. I had to order them out 3 times before they left. I was then stationed at the door so that no one else could get in and steal our food.



*3- Secret Room Seance/Return of Hacker - DILD*

In a very large house that had no furniture but a table and some chairs situated here and there. I roamed through, bored and wondering what the hell was going on.
Just happened to lean against the fireplace and it jolted forward, slid back and then moved aside. I'd found a secret room behind the fireplace. I crawled inside and others came with me. 
A medium was there and she dictated that this was the room the seance was to be held in. Not wanting to be a part of it I sneaked out and found a laptop computer. I got online and was checking my mail when the screen went all wavy and changed into the atari like screen from the other dream. The moment it did that I started to question the situation. But before I could clue in that it was a dream the IM opened and a message popped up saying, 'Hi again. It's me. Think you can get away that easily.'
I think that underlying feel that I might be dreaming kept me from getting paranoid. I simply typed back, 'I run from no one. Especially not some computer bitch.' That was met with the reply of 'HA HA'
In what felt like a head rush, I just realized it was a dream.

I looked around, I was sitting in this huge empty house with a lap top that, once I really looked at it, looked like a kid's toy  computer. I found this amusing and laughed at myself for not realizing how silly it was to be chatting on line on a kids' primary coloured toy. I then started up the IM convo again and this is basically it, not word for word but as close as I can recall.

"Who the hell are you?" I IMed Hacker.

"Who are you?"

"God." *me snickers*

"If you're God you should know who I am."

"I do know you. You're bastard."

A little bit of time lapsed with no answer and I thought maybe I'd scared Hacker away. When a reply came it read,

"I am K. Mister K."

Jokingly I asked, "Your first name wouldn't happen to be Special?"

"What?"

"Never mind. Message: I am God. Obey me or perish."

Silence.

"OBEY ME OR PERISH!!!!"

"ok"

The conversation gets blurry here and I don't remember it making much sense AND I lost lucidity. The last thing I remember lucidly is, 'I've got to IM others...' and I opened Im windows and typed in a message hoping someone would get it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues Dec 4th*

>>>usual
>no music


* 1- Supersize Cheques*

My sis and I were at the Plaza where my PO box is, since she uses it to get her government documents. Had to stand in line before I could get to my mail box. Opened it, sorted through the crap and found 3 very large envelopes, the 9 x12 size I think. They all had a clear front window and we could see that a cheque from the govt was in each, each cheque as big as the envelope.
Sis and I had to find our shoes before we could leave the post office. Whe then deposited the money into our accts and went to a room with a bunch of people sitting around gabbing. 
A short dark haired guy walked in. He seemed familiar, kept looking at me. He came over and I could tell by the look in his eyes he was going to say something that was going to piss me off.  
"Say it and your nuts will be screaming for days.." I threatened as I balled my hand into a fist and prepared to punch him in the nads. He backed off. HE and my sister started talking and I simply sorted through the rest of my mail.



* 2- Lost Mojo*

The scenery was sort of like D's mother's place. Mojo, my male Jack Russell had been lost for days. I had the feeling he was dead but I still wanted to find his body and bury him.
Someone gave me the jawbone of an animal that had two prominent incisors. I was to use this sort of like a divining rod to find my dog. We roamed around the area and the jawbone lead us to three pig skeletons that were laying neatly in a row. I picked up one of the pig jaws and used that as a divining tool as well.
Came to a creek. I knew Mojo's body was somewhere across the water but I couldn't cross because I had no shoes on. There were also snakes, green with yellow bellies, slithering everywhere. I didn't want to get bitten so I sent someone else to retrieve Mojo's body. 



* 3- Night Photography*

Recall photographing carnival rides at night, using a slow shutter speed. I recall spending a lot of time on a ferris wheel trying to get a decent shot.



*4- Singing Wolves*

Don't recall the setting but I was above everything. I could hear wolves singing, not howling, but singing in an odd language. I started to spiral toward down the sound, sort of like I was slowly swirling down a drain.
I spiralled fastar and faster until below me I could see one of the singing wolves. He was grey and had his muzzled turned up toward me as he sang. It was sort of hypnotic and I simply stared at him as I spiraled closer. 
For the last few moments things became skewed out of proportion. Either I shrank or the wolf grew. I spiraled faster right toward his mouth and fell into it, into a hungry type of darkness that pulled me deeper and faster downward.



*5- No Face*
<<980>>

Only recall moving through a crowd of people and came to stand before a man who had no face. Where his face should be was a big gaping black hole that looked as if someone had come along with a giant ice cream scoop and scooped his face away. Like an idiot I stood there staring at him and I couldn't bring myself to think or say anything.


****WILD attempt from 9:03ish - 10:30... failed due to inability to sleep****

----------


## ninja9578

> "Say it and your nuts will be screaming for days.." I threatened as I balled my hand into a fist and prepared to punch him in the nads.



You're a sweetheart  :tongue2:  

You should have made that hacker burn  ::D:

----------


## bro

The ending of "supersize cheques" was just too good...haha a sweetheart indeed! ::D:  

"lost mojo" made me sad...I don't want to lose my Pickle ::shock:: ..When you describe the snakes slithering around in the grass..I could see it in my mind's eye. I love how you sent someone else to get bitten by the snakes :tongue2: 

I think "Singing Wolves" could be interpreted so many different ways..it sounded like a beautiful dream the way you descibed it..spiralling downward, the singing..I don't know, sounds almost spiritual.

"No face" just made me laugh, that's it..the way you descibed it was priceless...ice cream scooper..hahahahh..funny stuff

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Ninja:*
I am a sweetheart aren't I. At least I warned the guy instead of making him sing soprano without so much as a hint.  :tongue2: 
If I find that hacker again he's going to get it. If I'm lucid again I'll reach through the monitor and pull him through for a special round of butt whuppin'.

*bro:*
That Mojo dream was sad, didn't know if it came across in the report. And I had to send someone else to get his body, I had no shoes on (which has happened a few times lately - making me think I'm having vulnerability issues) and no way am I going to risk my toes getting chewed up. 
The singing wolves dream had a different feel to it. To me it felt like a cross between elaborate HI and the beginnings of a dream. Very vivid but short.
No face wasn't funny at the time, it was a severe WTF moment that should have probably clued me in that I was dreaming... but dream me isn't the brightest of creatures..  ::imslow:: 


* Wed Dec 5th*

>Sleep: usual time but hard time staying asleep
>no music
>north
>usual


* 1- Leaving T's*

Only remember bits and pieces, me watching T's kids, they were babies again. Her sister and all her brats were there too and they were annoying.
I was in a room packing several bags and boxes, mostly clothes. The room elongated at some point to include a bathroom with a mirror and counter that nearly spanned the wall.
Looked for makeup, foundation. Found it and it wouldn't apply properly, looked goopey and gross. I shook the bottle up and only then realized someone had put water in with it. 
T offered me some  of her foundation but it was too light for me. It made my face look like a mortuary make up artist had applied the foundation.
I kept catching glimpses of T's boyfriend and there was something I wanted to tell him before I left.

----------


## bro

Haha! I love the way you describe the makeup..it looked like a "Mortuary artist" had applied it..but what awful soul would pour water into your makeup  ::shock:: ... :Sad: 

Yar, the way you described the wolves dream, I know the stage you were in ...interesting you say it was bordering between HI and the beggining of a dream, that's where I've had some of my weirdest WTF moments...Kind of in between the two stages..

----------


## mark

> * 1- Supersize Cheques*




ha ha ha thats great lol  :tongue2:  stupid DC bet he got more then he expected  for   :smiley: 






> * 2- Lost Mojo*



 ::?:  oh no I bet that was a little sad! poor mojo  :Sad: 

I hope Mojo is ok in real life though  :smiley: 






> *5- No Face*



 ::shock::  I bet that was kind of freaky! I have always found it a little scarry when stuff like that happens in a dream


That lucid you had with the conversation with the hacker was great lol! I cant believe he said he would obey you thats just cool!

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Bro:* 
I've hit that in between place and had several odd little dreams but when I wake up I usually don't remember them. They instantly vanish upon waking. This wolf dream stayed with me though, very vivid, the feelings from it were especially strong. Maybe I'll start trying harder to recall these ones, they always are odd.

* Mark:* 
The more I think about that annoying guy in Supersize Checks, the more familiar he feels to me. I just can't place him. 
Mojo is fine. He's still his hyper yippy self. 
No Face was a bit disturbing. I laughed about it when I recalled it and felt like kicking myself in the butt for not having realized I was dreaming.
That hacker will get it if he sneaks into my dream again. He will suffer for messing up my dream computer.


*Thurs Dec 6th
*
>a little late to bed
>no music
>>usual

*
1- Not Enough Desks*

At school and as we filed into get take our seats every time I moved toward a desk someone else would plop their butt into it. I wanted to sit near the back of the room but people kept filling up the back desks. I ended up somewhere in the middle and I don't know how.. but I eventually ended up right in the front.
We started doing some sort of math work and It ended up that I was standing along the wall doing my work. I realized I had been at a desk and wondered how I ended up standing. All the desks were full. I couldn't figure out how I thought I'd been sitting down. 



* 2- DV Errors*

I was online here and only remember trying like mad to delete a bunch of annoying and disrespectful posts. At first I could delete them easily but after a while an error message kept popping up, Error 'something or other' and it informed me I had to get in touch with an administrator for further assistance.



* 3- Rattler Skins, Adders & the Nest Beneath me.*

Was crossing the field on the south side of my grandmother's house. As I neared the lilac shrub I heard a rattling noise. Looked down to see a very large rattle snake coiled in the grass a few feet away from me. 
I then noticed I had no shoes on and froze, didn't want to risk being bitten. As I stared at the rattler I realized it was actually dead, a husk of a snake skin that was semi transparent. 
Out from under the rattler coils there came a larger snake, a puff adder I think, and it slowly  moved toward me. All I could do is stand still and think... 'shit.. shit.. shit..'.
There was a rustle in the grass on my right side. Another harmless snake was slithering through. The adder lunged for that snake and started devouring it. I took off, dashed into the back door. As I closed the door I saw the adder rushing toward the steps. I slammed the door and locked it. I then realized the adders had a nest under the house and I wondered how I was going to get rid of them. I didn't want anyone to get bitten.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri Dec 9th*

>difficulty getting to sleep 
>>>usual


**the first two happened as I was trying to get to sleep, I couldn't seem to get comfortable and when I did... right into a dream

*1- Floating Reality Check - WILD*

I was terribly tired but kept rolling all over the bed. Once I got semi comfortable It felt as if I almost instantly dropped into sleep.

 I 'woke up' laying on my stomach and knew I was dreaming. I decided to try reality check for the hell of it and remembered Moonbeam's tech. of willing yourself to float. I did just that and lifted from the bed, hovered there for a while just enjoying the weightlessness.

Eventually switched to a vertical position, still hovering, and slowly spun around to take in the details of my room. It was dark but bright enough for me to see that the only things in the room were my bed and me. I wondered why my WILDs always started out in a nearly empty room? I figured I'd get too distracted by stuff laying about if my room was as cluttered as it usually is. 

I looked down at the bed, it was bare, no covers. There was a book on the bed as well, I think it was Dream Ways, not sure. Then came my attempt to call up the lucid tasks.

 I awoke.



*2- Back to WILD & the Intruders** - WILD

*As I started drifting to sleep again I mentally noted the lucid tasks.

 Woke up in bed again, this time curled on my side. I knew I was dreaming and simply rolled off the bed and got up this time. I was amazed that I didn't have the WILD SP that I usually get. 

Again my room was dark but light enough for me to see everything. It looked like my room in waking life. Seeing that everything was mostly where it should be I felt more at ease, more in control this time. 

My bedroom door was slightly ajar and only then did i notice that the hallway light was on. The light didn't spill into my room though, it stayed out in the hall. I moved to the door and was going to explore the house but the lucid tasks popped into my mind.

'Winter and Dream Name." I whispered and then, even though I wasn't sure if anyone else was in the dream I yelled, "What is my dream name?"

No answer.

As loudly as I could I yelled, "WHAT IS MY DREAM NAME!!!" My voice was impossibly loud, it shook the foundations of the dream. Everything destabilized, seemed to break down int millions upon millions of particles for a second before solidifying again. 

 Again, no answer but someone passed by my door, momentarily blocking the hallway light. This startled me and I backed from the door, enraged because whoever or whatever was out in the hallway had not been invited into my dream.

"Tell me my dream name or get out!" I yelled at whatever was lurking outside of my bedroom.

It passed by my door again.

I had just decided to persue the thing when my bedroom door came bashing open. The thing, apparently a person, barged in and grabbed a hold of me. I easily fended it off but it continued to strike and retreat repeatedly. My hair kept flopping into my face and I couldn't clearly see who the person was. Everytime I moved my hair from my face the intruder would attack me. We both yelled obscenities at each other, me continually calling it on when it would back away. All I wanted to do was kill it.

Finally sick of it all I simply willed my hair be out of my face and it was gone. I could see the person in the dark across the room from me. I couldn't make out it's face but once I got a good look at it I realized it was some strange and primal form of myself. It charged me again and I punched both fists straight toward it. As it came crashing forward my fists penetrated the thing's chest and became lodged there. I then sent a surge of power, it seemed to come from my chest and rage down my arms into my fists, into the thing's chest. It's body rippled like shadowy water and then it was blasted backward and through the wall. It was gone.

I sat down, not sure where, but as I did a group of people came into my room. The most prominant person was a tall, thin blond woman. I moved to these people and the blond woman embraced me and from there it turned into a group hug. I had no idea who any of them were but I knew they weren't threats. 

As I broke from the embrace I noticed a long narrow mirror leaning against the wall by the doorway. Completely forgetting about the lucid tasks I said, "Ever been through a mirror? Come on, I'll take you though." 

I placed my hands on the mirror and nothing happened. The people watched me and I think they didn't believe I could get through. I then placed my forehead onto the mirror and pressed. Very slowly my head started pushing through the mirror and after most of it was through the rest of my body slid through with ease. 

On the other side of the mirror there was a never ending expanse of purest blackness. It reminded me of being in the Cumberland Caverns when they shut out the lights. Absolute black. I wondered if that was where my dreams were born..

When I turned back to the mirror I could see through it like it was a window. It was the only source of light in all that complete darkness. The people were still in my room on the other side so I moved back, thrust my hands through the mirror and waved them to follow me. They declined and filed silently out of my room. 

I was left standing there in the dark that I wanted to explore but didn't want to explore alone. I started moving back through the mirror and then jolted awake. 


*to note, I never got a reply concerning my dream name. But as we scrapped, the alter me called me bitch quite alot.  ::lol:: 




* 3- Snow Storm*

Recall looking out the back window to see nothing but snow. A huge blizzard was sweeping through. I closed my curtains so I wouldn't have to ee it.
Don't know what I did between then and this next part, but I entered the room again and SG was there with her baby. She told me to look outside. I did and the snow storm was done. 3 or 4 of the trees in my backyard had been blown over though. The large hickory nut tree had been snapped. It's branches had burst through the window. I cleaned the shattered glass and then used two white pizza boxes as a makeshift barrier between the outside and inside world. 
S continually talked the entire time but I can't remember about what.



* 4-  Strays and Thieves

**not sure but this may be part of the above dream

I cleaned my house, when I got to the living room I noticed one of the panes of glass in the window was gone. I was sure I had fixed it. I looked outside through the missing pane. It was dark and smelled of soggy lawn. At the very rear of my property, in the line of shrubbery I saw a cigarette heater suddenly flare up. Someone was back there smoking. 
I thought it was my sister's boyfriend, RS. He was waiting back there to rob me. As I watched him small but long haired mutt came up to the window and begged. Another dog appeared and did the same. Other dogs came and they all stared at me as if I was supposed to be giving them something.
I left, ripped the house apart to find something to fix the window. I could find nothing and realized I'd have to stay at home continually until I could find someone to fix the window for me. I knew that as soon as I left I'd get robbed.



*5- Flood at Grams*

I walked up and down the dusty drive way of my grandmother's house. I had purchased it and was going to move it to a new lot. As I paced I noticed that the cover of the well was off. I was going to peek in but the wood surrounding the hole in the ground didn't look too stable. 
As I got to the end of the drive I looked into the ditches. They were parched dry. My cousin R and uncle M came along and they spoke about a flood coming. Sure enough, a strong stream of water came from the west and as it got to the end of the driveway it split and each stream poured into the ditch on either side of the drive. 
I moved down and saw life coming back into the ditches, minnnows, crawfish, snails, even a few leeches. I then watched the water undulate down the ditches as it filled them to the brim.

----------


## Jdeadevil

You fought them off pretty well with the knife didn't you, Vex? I'm on about the animal one, I don't know where that went.

----------


## bro

Wow...you had a good night Vex kitten..congratulations on the 2 WILDS!..very impressive. The first one sounded like it was mainly floating...But the second one, that's fantastic. I couldn't help but laugh at your description of the "primitive me"...and the "obcenities" yelled back and forth ::evil:: ..that's too good. Your description of yelling into the dreamscape "What's my dream name" was very interesting..how it shook the little paritucles making up the dream..really put me in there. Congratulations on remembering the tasks...i've had trouble doing that myself..Ah, and the mirror. Your description made me think though, perhaps in your next lucid (provided you're not trying to cmplete the tasks which I think you are) you can try and use that space to you're advantage..you said it might be where your "dreams are born"..maybe if you used enough willpower, that black space would be like a door to your subconcious...just a thought :p.

Well done! If I was there, I would have explored the mirror with you ::D: .

----------


## Pastro

Vex! Its been to long, pm me some time!

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jdeadevil:*
Hi there. I'm assuming you were talking about the one where the lions and other African type animals were attacking me. Got lucky in that dream I think. I doubt a knife can do much damage to attacking wild cats in reality. 

*Bro:* 
Those two lucids gave me something to think about after I'd had them. I think that blackness was something like my sub conscious. Probably why I was afraid to step deeper in. If I encounter it again I'll try conjur you up to accompany me in so long as you promise not to make any strange suggestions in that area. 

*Pastro:*
It LIVES!  :tongue2: 
I was wondering just the other day where you'd been.

----------


## bro

Conjur away, I shan't be strange with you...or err-- make strange suggestions :tongue2: 

That's really very interesting though..if you can access that area on demand and beleive it's your SC, there's no reason why it shouldn't be...I hope to find that area one day.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Conjur away, I shan't be strange with you...or err-- make strange suggestions
> 
> That's really very interesting though..if you can access that area on demand and beleive it's your SC, there's no reason why it shouldn't be...I hope to find that area one day.



Okay. No strangeness and you can come along into my sub conscious. 

I've been meaning to experiment more with mirrors. I'll have to try keep the exploration in mind next time and not be such a fraidy cat and snoop around some.


*Sun Dec 9th*

*wasn't feeling well
>early to bed
>>>usual

*1- The Hill Park & Sis Wedding*
<<990>>

My sister MA was being married in the midst of a very large city. We walked through a park that was full of brides and gooms. In the middle of the park was a big hill. I climbed up it and halfway up I could see out over the entire city in all directions.
I left my sister and her groom to roam the park. I ran into a preacher type guy who grabbed me by the shoulder and asked me if Jesus had saved me or something along those lines.
I pulled away and looked around. The park was swarming with religious looking guys  and girls. I immediately left and tried to find my way back to the hotel we were staying in.



*2- Polar Bear Puppy*

A little white dog was sitting outside my house, it was one of my childhood homes. I picked up the puppy and claimed it. It followed me everywhere. At some point I picked it up and started kissing it on the muzzle and doing that cutesy wootsey puppy talk. 
Only then I realized it the puppy was actually a very small creature that looked like a Polar Bear. 


*
 Mon Dec 10th*

>>>>usual

* 1- Logo Results*

I waited around a radio station to find out who the winner was for their logo contest. I was so damned sure I was going to win that I was impatient to get my prize.
Turns out someone else won and I just stood in the crowd in stunned disbelief. I was so certain that I was going to win.


*
2- Half Naked at School*

Like the title says, I was roaming around school, a high school, with no shirt or bra on. This didn't phase me at first and only began to bother me when I felt a chill. 
I went into the change room to get a towel but  could find none. I think I was going to wrap it around me and walk around school draped in a towel. Only after I couldn't find the towel did I start becoming ashamed of my half nakedness. I covered my breasts by hugging my backpack to my chest and nched through the school, wondering how the hell I'd gotten into such a predicament.

----------


## Daeva

Hmm, I should have attended your school.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> 2- Half Naked at School
> 
> Like the title says, I was roaming around school, a high school, with no shirt or bra on. This didn't phase me at first and only began to bother me when I felt a chill. 
> I went into the change room to get a towel but could find none. I think I was going to wrap it around me and walk around school draped in a towel. Only after I couldn't find the towel did I start becoming ashamed of my half nakedness. I covered my breasts by hugging my backpack to my chest and nched through the school, wondering how the hell I'd gotten into such a predicament.



Bareness = Nightmare. For anyone.

----------


## Gez

Apart from nudists  :wink2:

----------


## bro

Ah!! I would have gotten out of that park as soon as possible...sound good that you did as well. :smiley: 

I know that cutsy puppy talk...I'm doing it all the time...I think I could grow fond of a baby polar bear...as long as it didn't try to eat me  ::shock:: .

I bet you're logo was better than all of theirs! Bah..those DC's can't measure up.

Yeah, I think JD is right here. I accosiate nakedness with a vulnerable feeling...I used to have them nearly every night, either that or running around naked except for say a garbage bag wrapped around me :p

Hope you have a few less of those and get to explore those mirrors soon. :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

I'm surprised you didn't get lucid when you were in school topless.  The fact that at first it didn't bother you was awesome, did you wander around your school topless?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Flash a little flesh in dream and get a ton of replies.
 ::lol::

----------


## Daeva

> Flash a little flesh in dream and get a ton of replies.



Maybe that's why I never really get replies in my dj!  ::o: 

 :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:*
Haha, does that mean you're going to be streaking through your dreams now?

*JD:*
It wasn't really a nightmare. More of a discomfort. If I'd had this same dream a few years ago it probably would have felt like a nightmare.

*Gez:*
And streakers.

*Bro:*
Think I might be having religion issues if DC's are trying to save my soul? haha
I never talk that puppy talk in waking life, that should have clued me in right there that I was dreaming... but then again you'd think holding a baby polar bear would have done the same.
I guess the vulnerability issue is getting worse if it's moved from simply having bare feet to being half naked. 
And I can't wait to get back to the mirror. 

* Ninja:
*I'm surprised I didn't get lucid too. The strangest situations never seem to raise the 'you may be dreaming' flag. 



* Tues Dec 11th*

>>>>usual

* 1- Mountain Path*

I don't think I was me in this dream. I felt taller and leaner, had to have been to scale the side of the cliff that me an a few others climbed.
We got up to a very narrow ledge of a path that we simply strolled along. I can't remember where we were going but it was important that we get there as quickly as possible.
Deeper into the dream I looked down to see how high up we were, became dizzy and pressed back against the rock face. At that moment I felt 100% like me and wondered why the hell I had thought it was a good idea to climb a mountain when I'm afraid of heights.
I  eased onto my stomach and kind of 'inch wormed' along, sure I was going to fall. I got to the end of the path and rolled off the ledge onto the ground. I threw something into the shallow water there and vowed to never go back to that place. I left as my companions called after me and tried to convince me to stay. 



* 2- Dog House/Liver*

I was cleaning my back yard and found a path through the shrubs. I followed it and came out onto another yard. An old abandoned dog house was there, as well as a dog crate. I was going to steal the dog crate so I'd have something to transport my puppies in. When I got to it and picked it up it had become tiny, probably even too small to fit a chihuahua into.
I then went to the dog house. I'd been wanting a house for Diamond. It was large so I crawled in. In the corner of the house was something that looked like a shriveled, leathery and cracked human liver. Disgusted I backed out of the dog house only to find that the door had shrank and I couldn't squeeze out. I was trapped in the dog house with a body part.
Since I couldn't escape I used a few twigs to shove the liver out of the dog house. I calmed alot and then tried to find a way out of there.

----------


## bro

Mountain Path.... ::shock::  Oh my, what a daredevil. well it wasn't you so I guess that's good. I've done silly things like that (well, not that silly) IRL and did thje "inch worm" back to safety...that must have been frightening once you shifted back to yourself.

Good for you for staying cool while that--- erm liver was occupying the house with you...

Be safe..no climbing big big walls even in a dream :Sad:

----------


## mark

> * 1- Mountain Path*



hmmm does not sound nice especially if you say your scared of heights! sounds mad that you crouched down and snaked along the ledge....its scary how real dreams like that can be.

has being lucid helped with your fears at all or do you still try to avoid them?







> * 2- Dog House/Liver*



dam that also was not a nice dream! I must admit I woud hate to be stuck in there with a liver! its such a typical dream thing to be stuck in the shed with something so horrible  ::roll::

----------


## Burned up

> * 1- Mountain Path*[/U]
> 
> I don't think I was me in this dream. I felt taller and leaner, had to have been to scale the side of the cliff that me an a few others climbed.
> We got up to a very narrow ledge of a path that we simply strolled along. I can't remember where we were going but it was important that we get there as quickly as possible.
> Deeper into the dream I looked down to see how high up we were, became dizzy and pressed back against the rock face. At that moment I felt 100% like me and wondered why the hell I had thought it was a good idea to climb a mountain when I'm afraid of heights.
> I  eased onto my stomach and kind of 'inch wormed' along, sure I was going to fall. I got to the end of the path and rolled off the ledge onto the ground. I threw something into the shallow water there and vowed to never go back to that place. I left as my companions called after me and tried to convince me to stay.



What a feeling!  Interesting you made it through.  I was wondering if you were going to come to a sticky ending.





> * 2- Dog House/Liver*
> 
> I was cleaning my back yard and found a path through the shrubs. I followed it and came out onto another yard. An old abandoned dog house was there, as well as a dog crate. I was going to steal the dog crate so I'd have something to transport my puppies in. When I got to it and picked it up it had become tiny, probably even too small to fit a chihuahua into.
> I then went to the dog house. I'd been wanting a house for Diamond. It was large so I crawled in. In the corner of the house was something that looked like a shriveled, leathery and cracked human liver. Disgusted I backed out of the dog house only to find that the door had shrank and I couldn't squeeze out. I was trapped in the dog house with a body part.
> Since I couldn't escape I used a few twigs to shove the liver out of the dog house. I calmed alot and then tried to find a way out of there.



Urgh!   ::barf::  Wonder what the liver was (as in what it meant)?  Something highly unpleasant that you could have been stuck with, but managed to eject.

----------


## Daeva

> *Daeva:*
> Haha, does that mean you're going to be streaking through your dreams now?



Perhaps. Maybe if you look into my eyes at night you can see me streaking through my dreams. And after that liver dream, I'm not sure if you can really say MY dreams are weird  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*bro:*
No climbing anything for me in dream if I can help it. It's a tremendous waste of dream time that possibly could be used doing fun stuff.
And about that liver, the thing that bothered me most was wondering who's liver it was, if it was anyone I knew. 

* mark:*
Since really paying attention to my dreams I've overcome many fears or issues. Lucidity helps. I'm not afraid of heights in those.
This past spring, just to test if my fear of heights had waned a bit I walked across the Rainbow Bridge and back in Niagara Falls and even went up the Skylon Tower. Neither was as horrible as I thought it was going to be and I felt like an idiot for being afraid of high places.

* Burned up:*
I almost did end up a splat on the ground a few times because that ledge I was on shifted a couple of times and I nearly slid off. Damn unstable mountain ledges.
No clue what the liver might represent, all I knew was it was a relief to not have to look at it anymore.

*Daeva:*
If you had a web cam I could watch you streak through your room.  :tongue2:  
I don't think my dreams are weird. There are loads of DJs here that have truly weird and wonderful dreams.  Mine pale in comparison to those.. and to many of your own. You freak. 

*Wed Dec 12th*

>disrupted sleep
>>>usual
*
1- Painted Pony*

Fragment, I only remember someone pulling a white sheet off of a large animal, unveiling it I suppose. It was a light coloured pony that had symbols painted all over it. Half of it's face was painted a rusty red colour and I can't remember any of the symbols. 
Some of the paint flared out from the pony's body and made what looked like a tribal design set of wings spread wide. I wondered if the pony could fly.



* 2- JS  at the  Banquet*

I was at a banquet of some sort. I felt really out of place and  sat at the end of one of the long tables by myself. 
A large screen played a movie or something that I didn't bother watching. I had food before me but I didn't eat. I just watched everyone around me eating and conversing amongst themselves.
Suddenly JS, a guy I went to highschool with, appeared and sat across from me. He started gabbing up a storm and got me laughing at his stupid stories. 

*I happened to see JS today (thursday) out of the blue*



*Thurs Dec 13th*

>sick, tired, sore, scattered sleep
>>>usual

*1- Ansel's Photos*

Fragment: A very large photo album or small suit case opened and out spilled a bunch of gorgeous black and white photographs. They were by Ansel Adams, actual photos. I started scooping them up off of the floor.


*2- Stolen Pets*

Fragment: I came home from some place, went to feed the puppies and they were all gone. The basement window as gone as well. I ran upstairs and tried to call the police but I couldn't get the telephone to work.

----------


## bro

That _is_ a creepy thought...wondering if you knew who's liver it was. And then getting trapped in there with it *shudder*

Strange thing is, I've been afraid of heights in dreams, but not so much IRL. Ohh, the Skylon Tower..I was a young (even younger) lad when I was up there. :tongue2: 

Hmmm, flaking paint = wings? I'm not so sure :tongue2: ..

Hmm, those dreams where you feel out of place when everyone else is gibbering away could mean alot of things...I've had some of those and when I did, usually accompanied by anxiety or loneliness. Or it could just mean you have a friend "JS" who tells silly stories.

(The fact that you saw him today is kind of strange...and gets me to thinking.)

Spilling valuable photographs..hmm

Stolen pets..I can relate  :Sad: ...I can't imagine having my puppy stolen (Though the thought has crossed my mind mire than once) no wonder it would go through your head.

----------


## EmilySian

ahhhh polar bear puppy....that is so cute!  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Fri Dec 9th*
> *2- Back to WILD & the Intruders** - WILD
> *



*
*Wow. That was an awesome dream.  ::shock::  I love your battles against yourself. _Always_ entertaining.  ::cooler:: 

Can't help but wonder what it means that you have so many of them, though. Heh.




> [COLOR=Red][COLOR=Black][COLOR=Red][SIZE=2][COLOR=Black] *to note, I never got a reply concerning my dream name. But as we scrapped, the alter me called me bitch quite alot.



LOL. I'd say that's earned you some wings. 
....No? Ok. Hilarious, though.  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

> * mark:*
> Since really paying attention to my dreams I've overcome many fears or issues. Lucidity helps. I'm not afraid of heights in those.
> This past spring, just to test if my fear of heights had waned a bit I walked across the Rainbow Bridge and back in Niagara Falls and even went up the Skylon Tower. Neither was as horrible as I thought it was going to be and I felt like an idiot for being afraid of high places.



thats great! I never realised that LD's could be so beneficial, I mean yeah they are really fun but to easy fears is great.

I bet you were so proud that you managed to do that  :smiley:  I think its great you managed to over come your fears ::bowdown::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Bro:*
Reading all your comments I've come to the realization that a lot of my dreams lately have to do with loss or vulnerability. Looks like I have some real life issues that need fixing up. Thanks for all your comments. They always leave me thinking. (something I'm not inclined to do too often... it's a new experience for me  :wink2:  )
*
Emily:*
Yes, the polar bear puppy was terribly cute. I'd like him to visit me again sometime.  ::D: 

* Oneironaut:*
Those me battling me dreams are getting annoying. I suppose it has to be done though to progress. Probably me trying to kill off a few of my other personalities so they can't take over the dream.
Wouldn't it be funny if my dream name was bitch?  ::lol::  I'd have to correct the DC by saying... "That's Miss Bitch to you!"

* mark:*
I have changed a lot since joining DV. I owe the little successes in my life to this site and to the dreams and lucid dreams that have helped me to overcome some of my nagging fears. 
I was pretty proud to get up that tower. On the way Up I kept my eyes closed. Got to the top and felt eerily at ease. Even went out on the observation deck and took photos. On the way down I wasn't phased at all by the height. When I stepped off that elevator I was proud. It was a small victory but one that was needed.


* Friday Dec 14th*

* 1- Kittens in the Snow*
<<1000>>
Was at some place I used to hang out and play at when I was a kid. The house looked like a red barn. I didn't go in. 
The dream was summery at the start, me and my siblings played in the field near a bunch of old abandoned cars. We started chasing kittens around, all kinds were scurrying everywhere. We caught one and brought it into one of the cars. It started rolling around and acting like my ferret.
By the time we got out of the car there was snow everywhere and the kittens were bounding and playing in it so we chased them around, unable to catch another one.


* 2- SG's Mom's Marriage*

SG's mother was getting married. I was in the bathroom fixing up my hair and makeup. I didn't want to go to the wedding, I hate weddings. 
D, SG and a few others barged into the bathroom. I was just finishing my lipstick and they all harassed me to hurry. Of course, this made take even longer. I started resetting my hair.
D yelled that I was going to make SG's mother late for her own wedding. I turned on him and yelled back, asking why the hell everyone was treating her like she was queen of the whole damned universe. I didn't give a damn about her or her wedding and told them to go on without me.
SG's mother was standing there. She tried to guilt trip me. I yelled at her too and told her to get the hell out of my house. I didn't even know her. They all left. I washed off my face and straightened my hair and just stood there for a long time staring at myself in the mirror. I poked at my reflection's eye. I then left the room to clean up the mess everyone had left in my house.


* 3- Gold Tornado*

This happened at my grand mother's house. IT was evening, sunset. Everything was cast in that gorgeous warm glow that sunset casts across the landscape. 
We loaded stuff into a van. I think I have bought my grand mother's house and were moving some of her stuff somewhere else. 
Mid loading I happened to glance back and see a dust devil whirling up the road. It came toward us, gaining speed and substance as it did. I told everyone to pile into the van, we had to get out of there. We then pulled out of the lane way and peeled down the road just as the tornado overtook my grandmother's house. 
I looked back and watched it. The sun was setting behind the tornado and it picked up all the honey like tones that the rest of the landscape had. The tornado looked like it consisted of twisting golden strands of spider threads. It didn't harm the house, passed right over it and followed us up the road. 
Somehow I ended up driving and as we came to the Frog Pond bends I slowed down. I kept looking out the rear view at that golden tornado. It was mesmerizing. I wasn't afraid but everyone else was so I continued to drive away from it.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Dec 15th*



*1- Riverside Motel*

Was at a fancy motel along a winding river. Various members of my family were there but I avoided them to take photos. I found a little blond haired kid, maybe a year at the most, sitting by himself with a bottle. People passed him by, not even giving him a second glance. I picked him up and carried him with me as I took photos.
We got down to the river and the lighting there was absolutely perfect. I went for my film camera to take photos but it wasn't with me. I scooped up the kid and ran back to the motel and asked anyone to take the kid, I was in a hurry, the light would fade quickly. No one claimed the kid and I just sat him down somewhere and went for my camera. By the time I got back to the river the water had become ripply and that perfect light had gone. The city behind was now obstructed by tall trees and poles jutted out of the water at akward angles to break up the serenity of the scenery. i retired to my room, disappointed. I forgot about the little kid.


*2- The Climbing Game*

I think I was a kid, there were other kids around me and we played on old run down architecture like it was a jungle gym. I got to the top and there was met by a man that, how that I think about it, was more of a white-ish blob than a man. He told me that on the roof across the way were all the toys of my dreams and that whoever got there first would get all the toys.
I climbed back down and told the other kids about the toys. We all tried to get across to the other building but couldn't.
Feeling invincible I jumped for a piece of cloth or backpack that was hanging from the ledge of the other roof. I don't recall the jump but was just suddenly hanging from that cloth. I looked down and only then noticed that I was several stories high. I couldn't climb higher either, the cloth was silky and my hands kept slipping. 'I'm going to die!' kept screaming through my mind. 
The scene switched to me standing atop the roof admiring all the toys. Instead of me hanging from the ledge there was some other kid slipping away. I had to choose between the prize and saving someone I didn't know or care about. I reached down and saved the kid, pulled him up and together we sat on the roof for a while calming. After that we went to all the toys and flung them over the edge of the building for other kids to enjoy. I kept a couple of books. The kids played happily while I sat on the ledge part reading and part watching over them.

*
3- The Joker Escapes*

This was like an episode of Batman TAS. 
The scene was Arkham Asylum, staff going about their business. 
The scene switched to a narrow hallway. A blond girl strolled through, smiled toward the 'cam' and I instantly knew it was Harley Quinn from that grin. The scene turned and followed her. 
She came to a large bath/change room where nurses were changing. When there was only on nurse left, (who looked like Kim Bassinger) Harley pushed her against the wall and told her to take off her clothes. Scene skipped to the nurse tied in a bathroom stall and Harley strolling out in the nurse's outfit, scribbling on the clipboard with her head down so on one would take note of her.
 Harley made her way to the cells and there used the nurse's key card to unlock the Joker's cell. The wall just disappeared and he slipped out of the room. Together Harley and The Joker sneaked down some abandoned hallway and into the basement. There he uncovered the secret passage he always used to escape. He explained that the Asylum was like a little vacation and when he got bored of being on vacation he simply escaped. 
The scene shifted to them robbing a bank. I came into the dream at this point as a bystander as the thieve made there escape. The Joker burst out of the bank, a trail of bills behind him, laughing and randomly shooting people for the hell of it. Harley kept shoving him along so they could make their get away. 
Batman appeared on a nearby building and tried to lecture the thieves into surrendering. The Joker accused the Batman of being a buzz kill and fired off a few rounds at him. Batman swooped down to street level and the fight was on, ass kickorama!
As this was happening I realized I didn't have my camera... and I'd have kicked my own ass then if I could have.


*
4- The Kind of UFO/Music Message*

I was at my cousin TH's. We were outside  tinkering with cars. I got bored and took a stroll around the house. There were puddles everywhere so I had to watch my step.
As I rounded the back of the house I saw a dark blob in the distant sky. I called everyone else to come look at it. When the thing got closer I could make it out to be a monstrous old fashioned wooden dresser floating ominously above. It hovered closer and suddenly tipped forward. It's drawers spilled out and started crushing houses and people on the ground below it. I  told everyone to run as the dresser turned our way and started moving for us. 
T wanted to get into the house. I told her no, we had to get the hell out of that area and most piled into a car and left.
Me, T and her boyfriend were left. Her boyfriend came up to me and handed me a card, like a birthday card, and said he'd always wanted to give it to me, just never had the chance. I opened it up and inside was a small note and a list of metal music groups. One had a star beside it and under it were the words, Give this a listen, I know you'll like it. I wanted to ask him what it all meant but he was gone. Me and T made a mad dash for the woods at the giant UFO dresser came closer. We hid out there in the trees and even though I was afraid I couldn't help but wonder what that song was that J wanted me to hear.

((at this point the ferret crawled up on me and it's cold nose was sniffing at my face... woke me up.  As I started drifting back to sleep I made sure to keyword the above dreams and then started thinking about the joker dream and how stupid I was for not getting lucid during it))

*

5- Arkham Again*

Dream started in Arkham again. I was there to interview the Joker, had a cute little business suit on and all. 
I just needed a few questions answered and I'd leave. I also was curious if he would do something to make me laugh. That was my main goal, the questions were just a legit reason to see him.
I got escorted to a room where he was chained to the chair. I sat across the table from him and we just stared at each other for a very long time. The joker was wearing a dingy jumpsuit, his hair was a mess, his face emotionless. 
I started asking questions and he did right after me. He asked me my sign. Gemini. He just had to inform me that Gemini are the most suicidal of the zodiac signs. He asked if I ever thought of killing myself. I nodded and said, I have. I'm not stupid enough to do it though. He found that amusing. We fired off questions at one another for a while and at the end of it I asked, "And what's your sign."
"Pieces. I think."
The room got quiet and then he asked if we were finished.
I looked him in the eye and seriously said,"I have one final question. Boxers or briefs?"
He said he was a briefs man for a completely stupid reason I can't remember now. I burst out laughing at what ever it was he said. He assured me he was quite serious and would show me his unmentionables if I wanted to see. I declined
He then asked if I liked candy. I told him I did and he pushed a butterscotch candy at me. I picked it up and inspected it. 
"Go ahead and eat it. It won't kill you. If I wanted to kill you, you'd be dead already."
He looked at his wrist as if he had a watch on and told me to hurry and eat it. 
So I did. He popped a candy in his mouth too and smiled very creepily. At that moment I wondered what the hell I was doing locked in a room with that nut job for so long. I realized then that his chains were gone and I moved back from the table a little. He stood and grabbed my up by the wrist. He told me to keep that candy in my mouth because it nutralized a toxin that was currently flooding into the building, a poison that would make people act like zombies. He told me to act like a zombie too so together we walked through the mess of staggering and stumbling people, made our way right out the front door. 
After the swiping of a vehicle we came to an abandoned building that was held up by thick cables. He started swinging all over the cables in an amazing acrobatic display. As he did he bitched about batman and super man and wished he could find Harley. I just sat on a barrel or something and watched. I wondered what he wanted with me. I then realized all he wanted was someone to show off to, an audience to his self proclailmed brilliance. 
At some point he changed his clothes and we were driving in a delivery type truck.  In no time we were in the midst of a large city. The truck pulled over and The Joker turned to me and gave me a grenade. "Toss it."
I shook my head.
"Toss it. You know you want to."
"No."
He pulled the pin. "Toss it or we both die."
I waited for a few seconds and then whipped it out the window. It smashed through the large display window of a store. A few seconds later came the explosion. And it felt amazing. It was a completely freaky sensory overload.
"Feels good. Doesn't it."
I nodded. 
He put another grenade in my hand and peeled off in the truck. He drove while I continually chucked grenades out the window. After winding and weaving through the city he informed me that our little rampage was actually a message to the world.
Then... came Super Man. He was standing in the middle of the street, in that classic hands on hip, cape whipping out from behind him, straight off of a comic book cover, stance. Our truck screeched to a halt. Supes walked toward us. 
At this point the Joker and I began arguing. He was begging me to kick Superman's ass. When I told him I couldn't, he insisted that I could use my super powers to beat him. He informed me that I was dreaming and I argued that I wasn't. We argued amongst ourselves for a few second, I was dead sure I wasn't dreaming... (kicks my own ass  ::roll:: )
I ended up getting so pissed off that I threatened to kick all their asses if he didn't shut up. 
He then broke into song. He started singing something about girls and grenades and I wish to hell I could remember the song because I laughed my ass off through the stupidity of the entire thing.
And... I don't remember anything beyond this. 

~note to self~ Dream me is irrefutably a complete idiot for not getting lucid during that dream


*edit*
I happened to receive a new pic of the Joker that morning nearly right after I logged into IM and right when I was telling some one else about those two joker dreams

----------


## bro

Pardon my insanely quotatious reply. (I'm attempting to hop onto a polyphasiac schedule and this is keeping me awake. :wink2: 





> *Bro:*
> Looks like I have some real life issues that need fixing up. Thanks for all your comments. They always leave me thinking.



Hey..no problem. I'm glad you think so. Only you are within your own head but I find that when others give imput, it allows me to think through some possibilities as well.

I've got a lot of real life issues that are converging these days...along with my dreaming interest to be honest...they show up in various ways in my dreams..different kinds of metaphors and all. Seems we can learn alot from our SC where we do our "Dry-runs".





> * 1- Kittens in the Snow*







> We caught one and brought it into one of the cars. It started rolling around and acting like my ferret.



I don't know, perhaps there's a nurturing dynamic going around in your dreams..picking up cute little kittens out of the snow..very cute, sounded like fun chasing them all around.





> * 2- SG's Mom's Marriage*



I didn't want to go to the wedding, I hate weddings. [/quote]





> D yelled that I was going to make SG's mother late for her own wedding.







> She tried to guilt trip me.







> I then left the room to clean up the mess everyone had left in my house.



I don't really like weddings ..or large family gaterings either for that matter. Wow...not a lot of pleasent feelings here. Guilt-tripping, foricng you to do something you don't want, leaving your house a mess..a whole lot of symbolism there..if you want to see it that way. I'd say there are some underlying bad feelings though only you can determine where.





> * 3- Gold Tornado*







> I happened to glance back and see a dust devil whirling up the road. It came toward us, gaining speed and substance as it did.







> peeled down the road just as the tornado overtook my grandmother's house.



I haven't had a tornado dream in ages...they were always quite exciting/fightening for me though..you saved the day.





> IT was evening, sunset. Everything was cast in that gorgeous warm glow that sunset casts across the landscape.







> The sun was setting behind the tornado and it picked up all the honey like tones that the rest of the landscape had.







> The tornado looked like it consisted of twisting golden strands of spider threads.



These descriptions are breath-taking..thanks for the vivid imagery..I can almost see it "Honey Tones" and "Golden spider web strands"...I would have loved to have seen that dream scene..I can only imagine what it looked like as you drove off.





> *Sat Dec 15th*







> *1- Riverside Motel*







> Was at a fancy motel along a winding river. Various members of my family were there but I avoided them to take photos.



Hmm..yeah, again that reccuring theme of family, groups..I get this too. Perhaps feeling out of place or just reluctant to engage..I wonder what that could mean.





> I picked him up and carried him with me as I took photos.



More of this nurturing, very sweet Vex Kitten but yeah, thought provoking. (Sorry If i'm suggesting too much) I used to have dreams like this..perhaps something unnatended to, or neglected that really should be important. Or a surpressed desire to take care of something, or someone. Just a thought

Sorry you didn't get the shots you wanted..Time truly is critical, eh?





> *2- The Climbing Game*







> I got to the top and there was met by a man that, how that I think about it, was more of a white-ish blob than a man.



Haahahh, I'm sorry..that description was priceless..a white blob of a man, can almost picture it.





> Feeling invincible I jumped for a piece of cloth or backpack that was hanging from the ledge of the other roof.



I remember that invincible feeling as well and usually it would end in some kind of vulnerable situation, kind of like where you wound up hanging onto that silk cloth.. :Sad: 





> I had to choose between the prize and saving someone I didn't know or care about. I reached down and saved the kid, pulled him up and together we sat on the roof for a while calming.



Ah, a moral dillema, toys or to save a life. It seems you did the noble thing.. Again your saving things, taking care of someone in a way..reading over the last few dreams made that clear, though I could be wayy off. The little polar bear, the kittens, the little kid at the riverside hotel, and now this..could mean a hell of alot of things..if you're looking to interpret....it's just interesting to see what someone's mind generates and then trying to link it to reality. 





> * 4- The Kind of UFO/Music Message*



This was rather amusing to read I must say..a flying UFO dresser, that is very unique. I can picture folks running for cover and that evil entity chasing them with it's mightiness, hovering above them in the sky. ::lol:: 

Interesting about that music bit..I too wonder what that could have meant





> * 5- Arkham Again*



Brilliant dream like this...Haha..you do kick ass in your dreams (despite dream I.Q :tongue2: ). I assume the grenade throwing was fun, amazing how it was a "sensory overload"..I've had that, but never in that type of situation. 





> ~note to self~ Dream me is irrefutably a complete idiot for not getting lucid during that dream



Bah, aren't we all...everything seems to pass us by. I'm sure you'll make up for that soon enough.

Great recall and records, keep it up. (I hope you get back to those mirrors soon..I'd love to hear about what occurs if you go in them lucid again...)

PS- Too bad there's no "dream camera"...I've often wanted to "take a snapshot" of some of my dreamscapes and share it on DV..eh. :p

----------


## Daeva

Some interesting dreams you've got there, I like the joker ones. Never would have guessed the Joker is the same sign as me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Bro:*
No prob about the excessive quoteage. They  just give my brain some more exercise in the morning, something it's desperately in need of. You were right with some of your points. I won't say which though.  :tongue2: 

You're going polyphasic? Best of luck with that. I get tempted to try that every few months but I always chicken out. Bro, you're a braver man than I. Not that I'm a man... you know what I mean. 

* Daeva:*
I liked the Joker dreams a lot. I wanted to go into more detail with them but decided to prune them down so they wouldn't be massive entries.
Figures you and he would be the same sign, you're both giggling maniacs.  ::tongue:: 


*
Sun Dec 16th*

>>>>usual

**recalled 4 dreams and jotted the keywords down on a piece of paper since I couldn't find my  journal. I lost that paper and now can't recall those dreams

*Fragment: Dye Job*
I was arguing with someone (some politician type) and noticed he had green roots at the base of his white hair. To piss him off I started calling him Cosmo (from Fairly Odd Parents)



* Mon Dec 17th*

>usual bed time but overslept
>>>usual
>v8 before bed

*had a load of dreams but woke up late and felt so overtired that I didn't jot them down - *   ::bslap:: 's self*

Back to Sleep:

* 1- Indian Singing School Mate*

In school. It's halls were massive. I can't remember where I was coming from but I had a load of heavy books with me. I stuffed them all into my locker as I chatted with someone? 
From far down the hallway came the distinct sound, over the surrounding mumbled convos, of a guy singing like some old indian guy. I moved about trying to catch a glimpse of who was singing. I couldn't see him so I left my locker wide open to find the guy.
I roamed down the hall, the singing grew louder. At the very end of the hall was a young guy, (I think he was black, he reminded me of a cute muslim guy I used to go to school with). He saw me approaching and got up, disappeared into the crowd. I followed his voice and when I finally caught up with him I bumped him from behind. He turned and kept singing, I could almost make out what he was saying.
We all got pushed outside by the exiting crowds. I lost the guy but found others and roamed around some fair grounds with them. I heard that singing again. I left to find the guy again. He and others were sitting in the bed of a truck, drumming and singing. Their songs were interlaced with english phrases that were hard to understand due to the undulation of the singers' voices. I couldn't get closer but someone gave me a flyer with the singers' names on it. They were the last act. They were called the Beer Singers. Haha. There was a little note at the bottom of the flyer saying that they needed something from me. Can't remember what. I saw D and showed him the flyer and he told me to stay away from them. I then stood in line at a food booth and waited to get some cotton candy.


*
2- Bi Zur?*
<<1010>>

This dream was National Treasure-like. Me, some guy and a girl were searching through a busy city for signs to follow. One huge one was a domed building and beyond that were three pyramidal buildings. We had to go beyond the pyramids in a straight line from the domed building.
As we got closer to the pyramids we got side tracked by someone telling us we were needed at the hospital. 
We got there and were escorted to a room full of invalid people in metal boxes that reminded me of coffins. We had to help move these people, boxes and all, to safer rooms. 
We got a box that contained a girl that looked like a Roxanne I used to go to school with. She was wrinkly and thin, looked like a living mummy. Me and my two companions lifted the box and carried her along. One of them tripped up, the box fell and Rox rolled out onto the floor. My companions took off. I tried to roll Rox back into the box but she was heavier than she looked.
Suddenly, she stood up. She didn't look like Rox anymore but some hundreds of years old mummy. She walked through the hospital. I chased after her. She lead me to the top of the building where there was a worn spiral iron stair case that had children streaming up and down it. Mummy climbed down onto the staircase and descended. I very carefully followed, making sure to not knock kids from the stairs. 
At the bottom the Mummy was gone. I noticed though that there was a slight rippling in the calm river water nearby. I dove in. The water was crystal clear and I could see the mummy swimming far ahead of me. She turned suddenly and disappeared into a crack in the concrete wall that lined one side of the river.
I followed, barely keeping up with her as she led me through twists and turns and square shaped openings in the walls. (all this time I was underwater it never occured that I shouldn't be able to breath) 
Raised designs started appearing all over the walls, like hiroglyphics. I tried to inspect a few but each time I slowed the mummy would dart into a square opening and I'd nearly lose her. 
Eventually I surfaced in a completely square room. There as a narrow ledge all around and I swam over to cling to it. A boy was there, as if he'd been waiting for me. He tossed a handful of tiny greenish particles onto the water and they started forming all kinds of intricate geometric designs. 
I watched these for a bit and then turned to the boy. "What do you want?" I asked.
"Bi Zur." he replied and the green particles formed Bi Zur pictograph name. Movement came beneath the water and suddenly a lavishly robed woman with an ridiculously shaped head dress rose up. She walked across the water and stood on the narrow ledge. 
She told me we were Bi Zur and launched int a very long and elaborate speech that basically boiled down to this, She and I were the same being. She had traveled backward and forward through time, not as far as it's beginning or end, but far enough to have seen the birth and death of this world. She left me here to experience this world age by age until it's ending. At that point we would become one again. She told me not to fear false deaths. I would never know true death. 

***continue later

*continues, damn this is alot longer than I hoped it woudl turn out*

Bi Zur whipped out this long narrow container and opened it. Inside as a very long filet of pinkish fish that had been marinating in cream and honey. That slice of fish was longer even than me. Bi Zur took the fish from the container and held it in both hands, offered me a bite.  I don't like fish but took a bite anyway. It was the oddest tasting thing I'd ever experienced. It was spongy to the bite, each time my teeth closed down on a morsel the sweetness would squirt out of the fish's flesh. But there was an odd aftertaste that I couldn't place, something refreshingly watery? the way a juicy watermelon will leave that quenched feeling.
Some of the juice ran down my chin and the water walking woman licked it off of me. We continued to eat the fish (even though I didn't really like it's flavor all that much)

----------


## oneironut

> *
> 2- Bi Zur?*



What a wild, trippy dream. Very cool imagery. Was there something else in that v8 you're not telling us about?  :tongue2:

----------


## bro

> You were right with some of your points. I won't say which though.



 Teehee, /me jumps for joy.





> Bro, you're a braver man than I. Not that I'm a man... you know what I mean.



Hmm, not sure I follow ::lol:: . 
I know what you mean :tongue2: 






> * 1- Indian Singing School Mate*



Hmmm, can't say I've heard of that dream-band before.  ::lol::  By The way you described their music though, it sounded enchanting..following an undulating voice and beat..I would have loved to have heard that...

Strange that it began in a schoolbuidling though woith long, long halls..





> *2- Bi Zur?*



Ah, I like how the dream began with the "National Treasure" like theme. (I liked that movie  :Oops: ). It did sound rather mystical to begin..looking for signs and such but it seems the typical dream change happens and priorities change..to the hospital. Kind of eerie how you mentioned those boxes where the invalids were kept were shaped like coffins...and then the mummy chase through those elaborate tunnel areas..wow. The ending (I thought it was the ending till I saw that you continued ::lol:: ) seemed quite profound, mystical again. I can picture an apparition rising up and saying something like that. Interesting to think about.

A peice of fish with a morsel of sweetness eh? leaving you refreshed like watermelon? Hmm...honestly I'm now a bit hungry...your description is making me ponder the delicate flavors of everything I ate today...nothing like that dream-fish morsel though..  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*oneironut:* 
Um... no. I don't spike half my V8 with hallucinogens.
*discretely kicks my stash of recreational drugs under the bed*
 :tongue2: 

*Bro:*
I blame that Indian Singers dream on the local radio station I left on as I slept. They play that sort of music on there once in a while.
Bi Zur was a freaky dream. It still sticks with me, it was so vivid. I think I'd like to try call that creature back into a dream and talk to it again.
Fish morsels... not something I find appealing when awake. Maybe it means I need to give some brain food a try.


*Tues Dec 18th*

>usual but horrible headache before bed
>>>usual
>couldn't find vitamins so took a b6 before bed & V8 an hour before bed

*1- Seneca Road Stone Man*

Me and someone else were walking down Seneca road. It was autumn, leaves floated down all around us as we walked.
Came nearer to the corner and there was a stack of rocks piled up to very loosely resemble a human shape. It was only knee high to me and it walked down the road in an awkward lope, almost falling to pieces with each step. I ran over to it and patted it on the head, informed who ever was with me that the stone man belonged to my Uncle R who lived down the road a bit farther. 
The rock that was the stone man's head twisted up to look at me. Two sparkling black pebbles were embedded into the rock like eyes. I gave the stone man a message to take back to my Uncle. The thing then wobbled off down the road. We continued on to Town Line and toward my cousin T's.
As we walked that way to told my companion about the UFO Dresser dream I'd had that had taken place at T's house.



*2- Return to 3rd Line*

Rode with D to 3rd line. I wanted to take photos of the burnt out shell of one of my childhood homes. 
The road was gravel. We didn't drive all the way down. We pulled into the abandoned building that used to be my school when I was in grades 3/4. The yard looked much smaller than I remembered it.
We walked the rest of the way to the burned house. Along the edges of the gravel road all kinds of wildflowers were growing. There were purple ones that drooped, stalks of yellow ones, and the usualy weeds that grow, purple aster, a few golden rod, blue devils, clumps of daisies. I remember mentioning something about the flowers and the the wild strawberries that grew in the ditches. 
As we got closer to the house I was shocked to see someone had built a house in the field right next to the property. D went up on the yard and picked up a cage that was on the front lawn. I continued on to the burned house property. The house was completely gone. I moved to where the pump for the well had been and it was gone. I peered down into the well and it was dry, garbage was piled in the bottom.

----------


## Genjyo

I feel bad you found your childhood home in such demise (or hardly at all).

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi Genjyo
No need to feel bad. It was one of many childhood homes. I have many more to skulk around in in my dreams. 
*
Wed Dec 19th*

>>>>usual
>V8 + vit

* 1- My Corner Store*

Someone else and I cleaned out and set up a new variety store on the corner. We had everything but a counter to put the cash register on.
I went back into the other rooms to see if we had something that I could scrounge to use as a counter.
In the back there was an already operating bar/store. I moved up to the bar and sat down, ordered a bottle of labatt's blue. As I waited the stools around me filled with old guys coming in to have a few beers.
The waitress came back and told me they were out of Labatt's. She said I could have hot chocolate instead. I took it.
Part way through sipping my drink and chatting with the old guys, I remembered I was supposed to be fixing up my own store. I excused myself to leave. The waitress said something about preparing a thousand hot chocolate packtes for me at the drive thru. I tried to talk her out of it and just left. Don't know where I went.



* 2- Aunt G/Runaway/Hooded Ape*

I was at home watching the news. The phone rang. It was Aunt G. She informed me that she had a run away living with her and that the Childlren's Aid allowed her to keep him. We argued about this, me knowing that she was only keeping the kid so she could get money for him.
Midway through our argument she informed me that her doctor said the little people were going to get her. I couldn't believe my ears so I made her repeat the whole story. I still didn't believe it and knew the woman was now officially nuts.
I hung up the phone and kids appeared everywhere. I looked out my picture window and in the trees saw a giant Gorilla. It was wearing a red hoodie, hood up. It reached in the window (pane of glass now gone) and was trying to grab people.
I ordered all the kids out of the room and the gorilla came in and started snooping around for food. I sat and watched television while he looked for something to eat.



* 3- School Stairwells*

At HSS (or something close to it) and I was wandering around. I came to a stair well that had stair cases leading off into several directions. I had to find my way to art class. (School now more like NFHS where the art rooms were on the top most floor)
I couldn't remember which staircase lead to the art classes. I finally just chose one and went up, very slowly. There was some kind of threat that I can't remember now, one that made me very wary of going around corners. I kept creeping up the stairs that seemed to go on forever.



* 4- Mice/Kittens/Puppies/Blood*

It was dark, I think I was living in a new house. I walked through the kitchen and saw that there were wood shavings flying out from holes in the bottom of the kitchen cupboards. I instantly knew we had mice.
I banged my fist on the cupboard doors and the spraying shavings stopped. In the dim light I tried to see where the mice would come out. Out of the corner of my eye, in a bag of dog food on the counter, I noticed a couple sets of beady little eyes looking at me. Before I could move the mice leapt onto my face and started biting me.
I moved into the dining room where my cat and puppies where. I got one mouse off my face and threw it to the cat. The cat just looked at it. The puppies sniffed at it but didn't do anything. At the top of my lungs I yelled, "YOU'RE ALL USELESS!" and stomped the mouse. I managed to get the second mouse off me and crushed that under my shoe too. 
After the little battle was over, I could see that I was bleeding profusely from the mouse inflicted wounds. (hehe) My blood pooled onto the floor.
Here, I had a dilemma. Should I tend my wounds or clean up the mess on the floor. After a few moments I decided to clean my wounds. Before I could do it my youngest sister, a 5 year old in this dream, sat by my pooling  blood, stuck her hand in it then raised her hand to her  mouth and licked the blood off.
"NO NO NO NO!" I yelled and tried to  keep her from eating my blood. She asked me to taste it, said it tasted like jam. On her fingers the blood looked like cherry doughnut filling, so I figured what the hell. I tasted it and it did taste good. So I let her clean up the mess.  ::?:

----------


## strinky

> 4- Mice/Kittens/Puppies/Blood



 ::shock::  What a crazy dream. The way that mouse attacked you reminds me of the killer rabbit from _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_. For you to have a pool of blood in front of you, it must have had daggers for teeth. However, I found it funny that you had to debate whether to clean up the floor before fixing yourself.  ::lol::  Lots of vampiric themes, what with your younger sister drinking your blood. At least it was tasty.

I haven't been here in your DJ yet, but I'm glad I visited. Very entertaining.

----------


## bro

> *1- My Corner Store*



This store dream sounded rather cute. A bar in the back of it. Ah, and sitting with old men drinking a hot chocolate. (For my first beer I had some "Labaat Bleu" in Montreal...a good way to begin, now I'm a bit spoiled ::lol::  :wink2: )





> *2- Aunt G/Runaway/Hooded Ape*



Hahah!!! The "little people"..that's priceless. I like how calm and cool you were with that gorrila searching for a snack..very amusing.





> *4- Mice/Kittens/Puppies/Blood*



More animals..yeah, cat doesn't attack the one thing it should..I've had many an animal come and take a nice bite of my face...always terrifies me..though the Jelly donut blood filling was even creepier ::shock:: ...Glad it er---tasted good. ::lol::

----------


## The Cusp

> *4- Mice/Kittens/Puppies/Blood*



That was one hell of a dream!  Your useless pets offered some comic relief, but the rest of it was brutal!  Especially stomping those poor little mice.  I know they attacked you, but still...  You little sister eating your blood was creepy.

----------


## mark

> * 4- Mice/Kittens/Puppies/Blood*



I hope you dont mind me saying this but that was hilarious ha ha ha I love animal attack dreams...I dont know why but they have me roaring with laughter lol  ::lol:: 

what a random dream lol with the eating of the blood to! 

its funny my cat used to be terrified of creatures lol it was once right next to a birg bit it ran away scarred  ::?:

----------


## Moonbeam

Vex, I really think you need to join mark and I in doing RC's every time you see a sibling!  We could all get lucid a lot more that way.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*strinky:*
Thanks for visiting. That was a very odd dream and I have no idea where the hell it came from. My blood was rather delicious. 

* bro:*
I haven't had Labatt's in years. Perhaps it's a sign to take up the fine art of beer drinking again. Or not... I prefer hot chocolate anyway. 
The ape... I don't know why I let the ape do what it wanted. IF anyone else came into my house and started digging in my fridge the outcome would have been very different.
Attacking animals, we should start a thread called, When Dream Animals Attack... or is there one like that already? Can't believe I got mauled by mice.  ::roll:: 

* Cusp:*
Useless pets, killer mice and jelly doughnut fillling blood. I'm afraid to even try interpret that one. 

* mark:*
I love animal attack dreams too... just when they happen to someone else.  ::lol::  Your cat sounds alot how mine used to be. My cat was afraid of spiders and walking sticks.
*
Moonbeam:*
You are right. I should start RCing more often. I think give that a go, use my siblings to help me get lucid. At least that way they'll be good for something. 
(just kidding about that last bit... in case any siblings happen to be reading  ::kiss:: )


*Thurs Dec 20th*

>usual but couldn't stay asleep
>>usual
>no music

***horrible recall. Dreams are just lingering on the verge of recall but they won't come out of hiding.

*1- Fragment: Run Forest*

Was running through a fern filled forest. I think others were with me because I had the feeling I was leading someone somewhere of importance, like I was the only one who knew the way through the trees.

----------


## Merlock

At last, your recall is worse than mine for a short, probably soon to be disappointingly wasted moment of time!

*lets out a maniacal bout of malicious laughter*  ::twisted:: 

Actually, that was my dark evil forest, so I had to wipe your memory once you had seen the path through it...

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lol:: 

I should have known you had something to do with that.
You just wait, something will happen today to trigger my recall and then we'll see who's laughing. 
 :tongue2:

----------


## mark

> * mark:*
> I love animal attack dreams too... just when they happen to someone else.  Your cat sounds alot how mine used to be. My cat was afraid of spiders and walking sticks.



ha ha scared of walking sticks lol I remember once my cat got stung in the eye off a wasp and ever after that it used to run and hide every time a fly came into the room lol
Moonbeams suggestion is good, its just hard to implement without looking like a tit  :tongue2: 

oh and if my bro can help me get lucid lol it really will be the only usefull thing he does ha ha

----------


## Vex Kitten

Poor kitty. I'd probably run from the room too if I heard something buzzing around me after i'd been stung in the eye. Must have been funny though to see a clawed and fanged predator running from flies. haha

I'm going to have to figure out a way to reality check without looking too much like a freak. OR... i could do the opposite and do some crazy reality check that will make my siblings afraid and leave me alone. Win win?

----------


## mark

> Poor kitty. I'd probably run from the room too if I heard something buzzing around me after i'd been stung in the eye. Must have been funny though to see a clawed and fanged predator running from flies. haha
> 
> I'm going to have to figure out a way to reality check without looking too much like a freak. OR... i could do the opposite and do some crazy reality check that will make my siblings afraid and leave me alone. Win win?



lol yeah it would be funny if I were not terrified of wasps lol the second the cat ran i was gone lol  :Oops: 

def win win lol plus it would be funny to see their faces ha ha ::D:

----------


## raklet

> stuck her hand in it then raised her hand to her mouth and licked the blood off.
> "NO NO NO NO!" I yelled and tried to keep her from eating my blood. She asked me to taste it, said it tasted like jam. On her fingers the blood looked like cherry doughnut filling, so I figured what the hell. I tasted it and it did taste good. So I let her clean up the mess.



Hi.  Nice journal.  That bit about the blood is hilarious.  Shouldn't be funny, but it had me laughing.  Maybe I'm strange or gross, but as a kid I liked the taste of my own blood.  Whenever I'd pull off a hang nail and my finger would bleed, I would suck happily away at it enjoying the taste of iron.  ::holyshit::

----------


## bro

> I'm going to have to figure out a way to reality check without looking too much like a freak. OR... i could do the opposite and do some crazy reality check that will make my siblings afraid and leave me alone. Win win?



Eh..I don't find it hard to rc..stare at a clock, scratch your nose and plug it quick.. but anyway,Good idea! Scare them in to thinking you've gone off the deep end..they'll be sure to let up.





> IF anyone else came into my house and started digging in my fridge the outcome would have been very different.



Yes yes, but _what if_ they were hungry? Surely then you'd greet the fridge raiders.





> Can't believe I got mauled by mice.



Hehe..it happens. Tiny animals seem to be able to do so much harm in dreams...in mine too.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I think give that a go, use my siblings to help me get lucid. At least that way they'll be good for something.



My thoughts exactly...





> I'm going to have to figure out a way to reality check without looking too much like a freak. OR... i could do the opposite and do some crazy reality check that will make my siblings afraid and leave me alone. Win win?



I still like the nose-holding one every time one comes around.  ::D:  How annoying would that be to them?

I've hung pics of my brother all over the place, and am making a serious effort.  (My BF asked me if it was some voodoo thing  that I was doing.  ::lol:: ) It's just a shame to let that major dream-sign and lucid opportunity pass me by every time.  Especially when he's usually annoying the hell out of me in the dream just like IRL.

OK, us three can have a contest--first one that gets lucid from an obnoxious brother in a dream wins!

----------


## mark

> OK, us three can have a contest--first one that gets lucid from an obnoxious brother in a dream wins!



its one moonbeam ha ha  :tongue2:  lol this should be fun....obnoxious siblings are always fun to read about ha ha

----------


## Vex Kitten

*racklet:*
Hi. Thanks for visiting.
I've known other kids who like their own blood that way. Makes me wonder now if my sister was one of them, perhaps that's why she was in that dream and why she was so young. I'm going to have to ask her, I honestly can't remember.
Speaking of strange or gross things kids do, I used to chew off my fingernails, cuticles and sometimes the skin on the sides of my fingernails and *feels disgusted* chew it up and swallow it. 
You were a vampire as a kid, I was a cannibal.

* bro:*
I think I am going to have fun with the sibling reality check. I'll do some crazy reality check out of the blue, like suddenly stand up, point a finger at them and yell, "LEVITATE!" and when they don't i'll just go back about my business as if nothing has happened.
And yeah, those tiny animals are mean. I got attacked by a killer chihuahua once in a lucid dream once. Freaky stuff.

* Moonbeam:*
You know, that nose plug one could be fun to do around them, walk past, give them a wtf look and suddenly plug my nose. Yeah... I'm going to do that one first just to see how they react.  ::lol:: 
Good idea with the pictures too, that way you can reality check without having to be in his actual presence. People around here would probably get suspicious too if I started hanging pics of my brother everywhere. Hahaha... voodoo.

* Mark, Moonbeam,* it's on. Let the race to annoying sibling induced lucid dreams begin. 
*fires the starting 'pistol'*
 ::sniper:: 



*Fri Dec 21st*

>horrid sleep, feverish & multiple interuptions
>>>usual

**No dreams to report, though I did remember a couple when I woke up at some point last night. I was too tired to jot them down and now they're gone.

Do remember something about fake green grass.

----------


## Merlock

Aww, so that's why you haven't been recalling?
Well, that's no fun at all then.

Sit at home in the warmth and heal yourself up.
Get better soon!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks Merlock.
I will try. I'm super tired today and am going to go back to bed to catch up on sleep as soon as I have the chance.
 :smiley:

----------


## bro

I do hope you feel better Vex Kitten...it's no fun to be sick like that. I used to have the most bizzare dreams though when my temperature peaked late at night, as a kid...very frightening stuff. Hope your sleep and recall improve again soon, too.

----------


## Vex Kitten

bro: 
Sick and still am. Dreams came back though, thankfully.
*
Sat Dec 22nd

***back to the same ol as I _am_ a dreamer and here to record dreams.

 >early to sleep
>couch
>>usual
>multivitamin
*
1-  Web Design Finals*

In web design class. We were given a file that we were to organize in to a precisely dictated web page using Dream Weaver.
As in real life when I was doing the final, Dream Weaver kept freezing up so I shut it off and proceeded to create the web page by coding and linking elements together manually.


* 2-  Cousin L & Her Business
* 
L was bragging about starting her own business in a shop adjoined to a pizza shop. She was opening some sort of massage parlor or new age type place and was backed by money loaned to her by her 60 something year old 'boyfriend'.
It changed to them being split up and she complained about him taking his money back and being the kindly soul I am I helped her work out a way to finance her business without him, while joking around about how damned ancient that bastard is anyway. 


* 3- Batman ~ The Rat and Robin*

Recall reading a comic book, it was like a hardcover book though, and the artwork within was very much like the art in Arkham Asylum, A serious house...'. 
The story was a bout a man rat of some sort that was stealing stuff, Batman was trying to find out where the guy holed up.
This turned into a cartoon. Robin in this story, was an actual robin and was sent out to get a bird's eye view of the city. He ended up in a box that was sent back to the police station, a dead bird that looked as if it had been run over about 20 times buy a vehicle. He was completely flat.


* 4-  Aunt B's / The Forbidden Path / Dream Name Lucid Task - DILD*

At my aunt's house. Irl she's passed on but in this dream she was home and giving us kids a math test. We had to switch papers with someone and mark each other's tests. I couldn't find a pencil so I left the kitchen and snooped around the bedroom until Ifound a red pen. Went back and everyone was gone.
I ended up going outside when the house started to fill with people I didnt know. I walked to the path that leads back into the fields and trees, a path that we were forbidden to take.

I decided to go anyway. Trees lined each side of the path. I was being watched. Eventually came to a bend in the path. I inched around it cautiously because there was supposed to be no bend in the path. It always had been straight.
In the distance was an old house and abandoned cars. It Looked like something from Wrong Turn. I turned back, thinking of stories of killers and evil creatures i'd been told about when I was a kid.
As I walked back a story came back to me. It played out before my eyes. It was about an abandoned little boy who grew up wild, learned natural magic and how to live forever. He rode around on an animal pelt as if it were a magic flying carpet. As this played out I stumbled into a circle of trees and fell over. I got trapped there and had to climbe the trees a bit to escape.

As I made my way back toward the house I looked to the left and saw a field (the same one I found the baby unicorn in, in a dream before) Kids picked potatoes out of the dirt and threw them at a house on the outskirts of the field. I walked the edge of the property, feeling safer. I came to a long narrow hill, climbed it, stood atop it and stared at the bright green trees against the stormy sky. Cops pulled back into the pathway and shone their spotlight on all. I slid down the hill before it could pass over me.

 I made my way to the neat little house on the edge of the field.  A little girl played in the yard, blond with a frilly light blue dress. Looked very Alice in Wonderland-like. Her father pulled up to the house on a motor cycle and went inside as the girl was pointing out a creature in a tree across the road. To me the creature looked like an albino ferret playing in the branches.
The tree suddenly was right there, between the child and I. The ferret had turned into a scraggly looking Racoon that climbed down the trunk toward the girl. I yelled for her to be careful and started to move forward. When I rounded the tree the racoon had turned into a fluffy brown baby bear. The girl picked it up and played with as if it were a puppy. 
The kid's father eventually came out and picked up the girl and carried her into the house. They left the little bear so I plopped down into the grass and played with it. At some point it had turned white and looked like a little polar bear. I put the bear on my lap and scratched it's belly. I suddenly became lucid.

 Just to be absolutely sure I was dreaming I bit down on my finger. My teeth passed through my finger as if it was play dough. It felt incredibly freaky too. I kept my teeth clenched down on my finger and pulled my mouth away from my hand to see if I'd rip my finger off. It felt as if my finger and part of my hand had peeled away but when I looked at my hand it was still in tact. My hand wasn't my own, it was bigger and had the finger I had bitten was kind of crooked as if it was broken. I didnt hurt though. 

I checked out the scenery as I continued to pet the bear, it's fur was velvety. Everything around me was green and seemed to vibrate with powerful life. Even the grass I sat on felt alive and aware. I put my hand near the bear's mouth and told it to bite me. I was curious if it would hurt or feel different in some way to get a DC bite. The bear complied, chomped down on my hand and it felt the same, fake and play dough-y. 

Out of the blue I asked, "What's my dream name, little bear?"

It didnt reply, continued playing. I wondered if it could even speak. Of coure it can speak. If I want it to speak it will. So I asked again.

"What's my dream name? You can tell me. You can talk."

The little bear continued to play but it started making odd little noises that came from deep within it's chest. Eventually it barked out something that sounded like "hoe day" I asked it what my name was again and it barked out the same word, this time a little clearer. I thought about it, said the word a few times so I wouldn't forget it and then started snickering as I thought, 'figures my dream name would have something like ho in it."

I contined to play with the bear, kissed it and thanked it for speaking to me. Occasionally it would make those odd sounds as if it were trying to say more but no other identifiable words came. Eventually the bear rolled to it's feet and toddled off. In that instant I remembered a previous dream where a DC told me to follow the bear. So I did. The baby bear had become brown again. It lead me to the edge of a wide path that lead into a dark forest. The bear ran inside and I followed. 

I lost the bear at the moment I saw this very old tree, in it's branches was an oddly shaped hut that seemed to be made out of the tree itself. I can't even describe it it was so strange. An old, scratchy haggy voice called to me from the hut. It taunted me in a language I couldn't understand. It occured to me that the voice was probably tree language. 

"I don't understand." I admitted.

Laughter came from the hut and the voice said quite merrily, "I want to feel your * * between my thighs."

Talk about a wtf moment. 
To make it even more so I suddenly realized I was a guy. I still felt like me but apparently I had guy bits that this demented DC was craving. 

Disgusted, I was going to leave but she began taunting me again, practically daring me to come into the hut. I decided to do it, it was only a dream after all. On the far side of the tree was a red, metal stair case. I carefully ascended and entered the strange tree hut. Nothing was there, not even the woman though her voice filled the place. 

"What do you want."

"I want you to fuck me."

"No."

"I WANT YOU TO FUCK ME!"

"No. Tell me my dream name." I asked, wondering if it's reply would be the same as the bear's.

"Fuck me for it."

"No."

"Then let me fuck you for it."

This didn't make any sense and I felt like I was losing lucidity so started reminding myself mentally that I was dreaming. At this point I can't remember the convo due to me mentally countering each voice's comment with "Im dreaming'. Somehow the voice talked me into laying down on a bench on my back. I closed my eyes and hoped to get it all over with. When I closed my eyes I felt an odd pressure, as if the dream were about to implode, but I kept my eyes closed, curious as to what was about to happen. 

I could feel a presence near to me suddenly.

"Open your eyes for your own good." The voice commanded.

I opened my eyes and looked across the room. A very beautiful woman stood naked, her skin was a gorgeous almost golden brown colour. SHe had long straight jet black hair and seemed to be perfection in human form. She smiled and tilted her head a bit then said, "Sparrow Woman."

I wasn't sure if she was introducing herself or if she was telling me my dream name. 

She then shared a story of how she was abducted when she was very young. Her voice is changed, it's light and melodic and I almost become hypnotised by it. I simply lay, looked at her and listened. I can't remember the rest of her story because I think I lost lucidity somewhere. I suddenly became lucid again when I became aware that the dream scape was fading.

I struggled to hang onto the dream but couldn't.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow!   That was quite a dream.  Talk about strange DC's.  ::shock::  I thought Sparrow Woman was going to want you like the tree did.

Hey, you did one of the tasks from this month and one from last.

(BTW, I love your finger-biting RC!  ::lol::   I'll have to try that one sometime.)

----------


## raklet

Sorry to hear you are still sick.  Get plenty of rest and you'll be up in no time.  Glad that you have your recall back.





> As in real life when I was doing the final, Dream Weaver kept freezing up so I shut it off and proceeded to create the web page by coding and linking elements together manually.



You go girl.  I hate DreamWeaver.  I used it when I first started learning web programming, but threw it away once I got a better grasp of what was going on.


Good job on the lucid.  Pretty funny how those characters wanted you.  Glad you got the Totm completed

----------


## mark

sorry I missed this yesterday ha was very busy as im sure you know lol.

That lucid was mint! so what was your dream name "hoe day" or "sparrow woman"  ::lol::  lol very funny

sounds mad with the demand the woman was making of you lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Moonbeam:*
Yeah. Weirder than usual DCs. Due to me being sick I think. 
Seems I'm only worthy of being sexually harassed in dreams when Im a guy. I must be pretty damn hot in male form. 
Do try the finger bite RC. It feels different almost everytime.

* racklet:* 
I hated Dream Weaver too. I told the teacher I had done the web page manually. He commended me for working as hard as I did. I hinted that some bonus grades would be nice since I had to work harder than everyone else. 

* mark:*
Yeah, I saw you were very busy. You are forgiven.  :tongue2: 
Now that I think about it I'm not sure either was my name. That bear might have been only coughing or something.
Those demands were mad. I think the character was going for shock value to knock me out of lucidity.


* Sun Dec 23rd*

>>>>usual

* 1- KCG the Frog*

Somehow my nephew had been turned into a huge green bullfrog. I kept a very close eye on him, didn't want anyone to hurt or step on him. 
I turned my back to do something in the kitchen, When I turned to check on him I saw that my jack russell had K in it's mouth, only his little frog legs were visible hanging out.
I rushed over and had to pry my dog's mouth open to rescue my nephew. He was all chewed up, skin broken in many places. He was still warm and alive so I carried him to a shaman's house and begged the guy to restore my nephew to his proper form.
The shaman took my nephew into his hands and started singing. I felt that he was drawing energy out of me to work whatever magic he was working. 



* 2- The War, The Princess, The Racists*

In the midst of a war, it was a land battle. Somehow I avoided slaughter as I ran around taking photos of the conflict.
A loud roaring came from the sky. I looked to it and saw hundreds of airplanes approaching. I ran toward the planes knowing that when they start firing they would fire into the heart of the battle so the closer I came to the planes the less of a chance I'd get blasted to bits.
Bombs were dropped and behind me the landscape became nothing but a continually growing wall of flame. I turned and fired off more photos.
I came to a road and followed it.On either side was a steep ditch. Down in the ditch in front of a bridge stood Princess Leia in her white dress holding a blaster. People were photographing her. I slid down into the ditch and tried taking photos too but my camera wouldn't work. I realized it wasn't even mine. My camera bag was gone. Had to retrace my footsteps to find it. Only my film slr was there so I went back and used that.
Took the photos and helped the princess out of the ditch. I then walked further down to a narrower slope and climbed up.
As I dusted myself off two guys behind me started making sickening racial remarks about every race. This infuriated me, I turned to the guys and told them to shut the fuck up or take their ignorance out of my hearing range.
They refused and I pushed the one guy backward. He fell into the ditch and a monster croc came up and tore him to shreds. The other guy was stunned, watching, so i crept up behind and kicked him in the ass. He toppled into the ditch too an was devoured. 
I felt I'd done the world a great justice by ridding it of the lowlife scum. Bastards.


*
3- Cleaning and Kittens
*
Cleaned out my bedroom (I really have to start RCing while cleaning)
Kittens ran around the room. A cat went into my closet, followed by a orange tabby kitten. I went inside to see what they were doing and the cat was getting ready to crap in my closet. 
I grabbed it and tossed it out and picked up the kitten and laid on the bed with it. I wondered what I was going to to with all the kittens. I couldn't keep them, especially not if they're trying to turn my closet into their own personal bathroom.
As I wondered and pet the kitten I looked down at it to see it's fur had changed to a light baby blue that would shine with purplish highlights. I wondered if I could sell such a kitten, sure that blue kittens were rare. No, I decided to keep that one and sell the rest. I'd have the world's only blue/purple kitten.

----------


## raklet

> 1- KCG the Frog



Your poor nephew!  I hope the shaman didn't suck you dry of energy.





> He fell into the ditch and a monster croc came up and tore him to shreds. The other guy was stunned, watching, so i crept up behind and kicked him in the ass. He toppled into the ditch too an was devoured.
> I felt I'd done the world a great justice by ridding it of the lowlife scum.



Good for you!





> I'd have the world's only blue/purple kitten.



LOL.  Sounds like your old sig was influencing your dreams.  ::D: 

Happy Holidays!

----------


## Moonbeam

> As I wondered and pet the kitten I looked down at it to see it's fur had changed to a light baby blue that would shine with purplish highlights. I wondered if I could sell such a kitten, sure that blue kittens were rare. No, I decided to keep that one and sell the rest. I'd have the world's only blue/purple kitten.



 ::lol::  A few days ago, I saw a beenie baby exactly like that--its name was "Periwinkle."  It was so cute I almost bought it.  I wish I would have, I could send it to you, and you would have your dream-kitten.




Hey, I tried your finger-biting RC last night.  Nothing happened!  I mean, no pain or anything.  That should have convinced me, but I thought I should be biting my finger off or something. :tongue2:  I was glad that I remembered to do it at least, and I got lucid anyway.

----------


## ninja9578

You said that the bear's voice was inhuman and hard to understand.  Are you sure that "hoe day" wasn't a jumbled up "holiday <something>?"   :tongue2: 

Kittens!  ::hug::   Sounds like a kitten thought up by Dr. Suess.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Due to post christmas misery and illness, I haven't been able to muster up the energy to type up my dreams yet.
*
racklet:*
I'm not sure what happened after that but I didn't realize until I'd recalled the dream what the guy had been doing. And yeah, maybe my old avatar is wanting to prowl DV once again. 

* Moonbeam:*
Periwinkle is adorable. It'd be nice to have a waking life version of the dream kitten. I was thinking about bears too, since I dream of them alot. I'd been looking for a polar bear or white bear that I could add to a dream critters made real collection.

*ninja:* 
Haha, yeah, someone else said that too when I told them the name. 
There was another dream where a name that sounded like By Zerr was mentioned. Merlock said maybe I was being called Bizarre in some strange language. I have to start talking to DC's that speak understandable english.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> *Moonbeam:*
> *
> 3- Cleaning and Kittens
> *
> Cleaned out my bedroom (I really have to start RCing while cleaning)
> Kittens ran around the room. A cat went into my closet, followed by a orange tabby kitten. I went inside to see what they were doing and the cat was getting ready to crap in my closet. 
> I grabbed it and tossed it out and picked up the kitten and laid on the bed with it. I wondered what I was going to to with all the kittens. I couldn't keep them, especially not if they're trying to turn my closet into their own personal bathroom.
> As I wondered and pet the kitten I looked down at it to see it's fur had changed to a light baby blue that would shine with purplish highlights. I wondered if I could sell such a kitten, sure that blue kittens were rare. No, I decided to keep that one and sell the rest. I'd have the world's only blue/purple kitten.



Beside the bathroom cupboard buisness - I *want* that dream!

----------


## Vex Kitten

> - I *want* that dream!



NO! It's mine.
*clutches is greedily.


* Monday Dec 31st*

***still ill

>couch
>no music
>usual


* 1- Cloud UFOs*

Riding in the back of some vehicle,see clouds in a neat arrow shaped formation. As i watch the clouds melt away to reveal a fleet of star destroyer type UFOs. We pull off in a small town and hide even though I know hiding will do no good.


* 2- The Dream Waiting Room*

I was in this very large lounge. There were many seats and people just sitting around talking. There also was a large bulletin board with messages all over it.
Some of the messages were reminders to have lucid dreams. They'd say something like, 'so and so' will lucid dream tonight... signed "so and so's' name.
As I was perusing the reminders I saw one with my name on it. Someone apparently was trying to lucid dream about me, this note said something about me haunting his/her dreams and he/she needed to lucid dream about me. 
I found this creep and was going to remove the reminder but the person who was trying to LD me came into the room. I hid, he picked up his reminder and left again. I then realized I was in some sort of Dream Waiting room, a place we had to sit while our dreams were taking shape.


* 3- Deserting Mother*

My sisters and I were on a road trip. We packed up to leave our hotel, I overheard our mother talking on the phone about finding her own ride home because we weren't going the way she wanted.
I told this to the driver and we left our mother without so much as a good bye.
We drove for a while, me snapping photos out the window. MJ was on the phone, our mother was asking why we left. We realized we'd have to turn around and go pick her up, after we'd been driving for an hour and a half (according to MA).

*
4- Fear Factor*

I filmed an event that was similar to fear factor. Celebrities were the contestants. They had to do various grotesque things.
Jessica Simpson was one of the contestants, someone who I don't consider to be the brightest bulb in the pack. She surprised the hell out of me when she began discussing some sort of parasite type microscopic organism that lives in certain environments. She then went on to describe in detail another organism, similar to the first but not a parasite. 


* 5- MM and ME*

Happened like a movie at the start, me watching as some babysitter and two kids were trying frantically to hide in a darkened house. At some point i was drawn into the scene as the baby sitter.
We were nearly caught by a shadowy intruder but escaped when I pushed him backward and he tipped over the stair railing and fell three stories. We then carefully went downstairs to escape out the second story windows but I couldn't find a safe place for the kids to drop from.
We then went down to the first floor, almost made it to the door when the killer popped up. It was Micheal Myers, he rolled to his feet and chases us up the stares again, me shoving the kids and telling them to find someplace safe to hide. 
I left them and stayed on the stairs, they went around in a square formation that kept a safe distance between me and MM. I then had an axe in my hands and waited for the killer to come to me. As he did he placed a hand on the rail. I hacked it off and we both watched it plop to the ground level floor. I took off and he followed. Down a narrow hallway I was trapped.  MM put his arms out and blocked any retreat. I ran toward him and instead of swinging down I dropped the ax and swung upward, hacking his fore arm off at the elbow. I squeezed past and collected the kids. We ran outside.
We were in the middle of no where. There was a run down truck with guns in the back. I grabbed a shotgun and we left, MM still creeping up behind us.
I turned and shot him in the knee cap. He fell. I was now pissed off beyond reason and told the kids to keep going. I marched back to the fallen killer and shot his feet off. The gun had become a machine gun and I riddled his body with bullets, starting with his extremities. When I finally got to his torso I decided not to kill him but leave him limbless. I kicked him in the face and left to find the kids.


* 6- Stair Maze/White Train*
<<1030>>

Me and two females followed a group into a green building. I forget why we needed to get inside but once we got in the door we were instantly lost. 
The place was a mess of stairs leading every which way. 
We split up and tried to find the way out. As I made my way down one small passage I pried a door open to see people inside chopping up and cooking human bodies. I let the door close again and ran to find my companions.
I herded them together again and warned all the other people wandering around about the threat of becoming someone's dinner. 
Somehow I found my way back to the entrance and guided everyone up to the door we'd come in at. We all managed to pry it open and escape. Outside was a train or large bus. We tried to get onto it but were told it was a transport for white people only.  
We argued with the driver but all he kept saying was, "I'm just doing my job, I didn't make the rules."
We had decided to push our way onto the transport but it pulled away. A group of about 20 or so people were left to walk. I left. 
I strolled through a park that was like Victoria park and wondered how in this day and age people could still be so ignorant and simple minded to deny others things because of different shades of skin. 
A couple of guys came up beside me, one a kid I used to go to school with. We tried talking of other things to calm the obvious anger that we all felt.

----------


## Merlock

Six dreams while ill. I'm turning positively viridian with envy as usual.
But it doesn't do to be ill on the turn of the year! Get better soon!  ::zzz::

----------


## Daeva

::shock:: 

That dream waiting room sounds so cool. I'd love to get in there and mess with everyones dreams!! I mean, can you imagine the possibilities?! Heh heh..if I ever get into that room...humanity better pray for mercy.  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> NO***still ill



Wow, that sucks.  :Sad:   Hasn't hurt your dreaming any, but still it's not worth it.





> As I made my way down one small passage I pried a door open to see people inside chopping up and cooking human bodies.



Egads!  ::shock::  Yea, that's what you want to find when you're lost in a maze.

Hope you feel better soon, Vex.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> 2- The Dream Waiting Room
> 
> I was in this very large lounge. There were many seats and people just sitting around talking. There also was a large bulletin board with messages all over it.
> Some of the messages were reminders to have lucid dreams. They'd say something like, 'so and so' will lucid dream tonight... signed "so and so's' name.
> As I was perusing the reminders I saw one with my name on it. Someone apparently was trying to lucid dream about me, this note said something about me haunting his/her dreams and he/she needed to lucid dream about me. 
> I found this creep and was going to remove the reminder but the person who was trying to LD me came into the room. I hid, he picked up his reminder and left again. I then realized I was in some sort of Dream Waiting room, a place we had to sit while our dreams were taking shape.



Lol you were probably in a reality DreamViews.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:*
Don't be envious. 
And being sick New Years day interfered with my plans to join the Polar Bear club and dive into the lake with the crazy folks today. Oh well, there's always next year. 
*
Daeva:*
I dread to even imagine the things you'd do to other people's dreams, ot the things you'd have other people do in their dreams.  ::shock:: 

* Moonbeam:*
I watched Hanibal Rising that night, probably where the cannibalism theme came from. 
Thanks for the visit and and I'll try get better soon. 

*Jdeadevil:*
I think that may be where I was, that dream reminds me of someone else's dream (who I can't remember at this moment due to tiredness) I'd read where there were post it notes all over a room that were like actual forum posts. 

Thanks  all for visiting and Happy New Year.
 ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*saved for whenever I finish doing the end of year stats thing*

----------


## Vex Kitten

*2008 Dream Journal*

*Goals:*

1. Learn a new WILD technique (Clairity's)
2. Practice WILDing at least twice a week
3. Get back to strict 5 hour/evening nap sleep schedule
4. Neaten up my DJ

(various other things I will write out later when I have time)

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 1st 2008*

*coughing kept waking me
>early to bed and late to rise 7 hrs spotty sleep


*1- Daeva Online* 

Woke up at some point during the night and simply remember dreaming of chatting very extensively with Daeva. Can't remember what we were talking about.

*
2- School Bathroom*

Was at some sort of pep rally. I grew bored and left to find the bathroom. There were only two stalls and both were in use. I grabbed some paper towels and started making origami animals out of it while waiting for the people to come out of the stalls.

*
3- The Small Bus*

I had to catch my Niece's bus to go to her school for something. I was late, ran through the snow to get to the bus stop but missed it. I continued walking and when the bus came back around the corner it picked me up.
Other adults were packed onto the bus. They were singing kids songs and at one point the bus driver pulled over and made us all take turns reading a book out loud. I felt stupid beyond belief because I couldn't make sense of the jumbled letters in the book.


* 4- The Mall Ferret*

I walked to a very large mall and as I entered it's doors I saw a white ferret trying to get out. It was my ferret, I picked her up, she was spattered with mud.
I took her to the nearest bathroom and put her in the sink and washed her off. A girl next to me offered to help and together we lathered up the little rodent and got her clean again.



*5- Wind Wind Go Away*

Was a kid at my aunt B's. A bunch of us were in T's play house that rocked in the rabid wind.  Across the field an old barn collapsed. They started singing, 'Wind, wind, go away. Come again another day.."
I then had the brilliant idea to fly, ran out into the wind, spread my arms and the wind carried me up into the sky. The other kids were amazed but were afraid to try.
To get back down I imagined I was landing in a pile of bird down and that's what it felt like as I fell back to earth. One of the other kids wanted to fly, I grabbed a big plastic shopping bag and let the wind catch that and it carried me up into the air again. It took me toward power lines though so I let go, went back and tried to get the others to fly with me.


* 6- Music and Choking Brad Pitt*

I was outside a huge plantation type property. There was a piano on the lawn and I fiddled with it, jotting down strands of music. The keys were different colours and also numbered and instead of music notes I wrote down numbers across the page, jotted them down like they were equations. This made sense to me but to no one else.
A guy who looked like Brad Pit came along and accused me and someone else of cheating. He went after the other person first, I ignored him and continued writing music. He then came to me and tried to snatch my music book out from under my nose. I held tight to it and we had a tug of war over the book.
I finally snapped, stood, grabbed a heavy binder and whipped it at his face. He ducked and took off. I grabbed another book and chased him around, clubbing the hell out of him with it. He doubled back, grabbed my music book but fell, sent it skidding across the floor. I retrieved it, stashed it safely away then jumped on the guy, knocked him to the floor and started drilling him in the face with my fist. That didn't seem to do very much so I started choking him, my nails latched immovably into his throat as I continually berated him while he died. 

*alarm woke me from this dream and I was still pissed off for a few seconds after waking

----------


## Daeva

The first and last dreams are great, the first because I was in it and the last because I do enjoy seeing you when you are violent  :wink2:   :smiley:

----------


## raklet

Happy New Year!  Looks like you have a good start to many memorable dreams.

----------


## mark

> * 4- The Mall Ferret*




 ::shock::  have you ever bathed your ferret in real life? whats its reaction.

it reminds me of a time when I had to bath my cat  ::shock::  that did not go down well plus it looked horrible afterwards lol does the ferret look the same? still it was one of the funniest things I have ever seen ha ::lol:: 







> * 6- Music and Choking Brad Pitt*



ha ha ha thats great! I cant think of anything better to do in a dream the choke a brad pit look a like he he

That is just brilliant vex  ::lol::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LMAO @ Choking the Brad Pitt look-alike. Not just choking, but basically kicking the shit out of him.  ::lmao:: 





> * 2- The War, The Princess, The Racists*



 :Clap:  That was badass. Way to go, Vex!





> * 5- MM and ME*



Note to self: Do _not_ go "psycho-killer" on Vex. You will regret it.
*pockets his notebook*  :paranoid:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:*
My violence is nothing compared to what lurks around in your mind.  :tongue2: 

*racklet:*
Happy New Year to you too. I can't wait to check out yours and a few other's first dreams of the New Year. 

*Mark:*
Yes, I have to bath my ferret on occasion. It squirms around alot at first but then settles and enjoys it. 
Choking a Brad Pitt look alike was a great way to break in the New Year.

*Oneironaut:*
Have to get rid of those damned racists somehow. Death by giant croc is one good way.
Don't worry, I'm not that violent irl... I think.  :wink2:

----------


## Daeva

What lurks in my mind? But you always say that I can't fight for crap, I'm hardly violent..I can't even fight!  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I've decided to create a new thread for my 2008 journal after all, just to keep things tidy.

Thanks to anyone who has visited and commented on my journal. It's always great to see the different ways different people respond to my dreams.  ::D: 

It's even greater to peek into the dementedness of other people's dreams and see that mine aren't all that twisted after all.  :wink2: 

But onto the stats.

*2007 Journal Stats:*

*1030* dreams were recorded

Of that 1030:

*45* were Lucid Dreams.
*27* LDs were DILDs.
*18* LDs were WILDs.

Completed 5 Lucid Tasks:

*Jan* - Ask if any other lucid dreamers are in the dream
*July* - Summon a portal and use it
*Aug* - Find your sleeping body in dream and wake it
*Nov* - Turn into the opposite gender
*Dec* - Ask a DC my dream name


This year I recorded more dreams but recorded less lucid dreams and came up one lucid task short of tying my tally from last journal. This may be due to many factors, the main ones being high stress and repeated illness and of course, just plain laziness sometimes. 

No more slacking.
That or I have to find me a secretary to keep my dream journal affairs in order.

----------

